# AEW General News & Views Thread



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## Aedubya

Great thread!!!
Thanks


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

https://www.spreaker.com/user/pwtorch/20191001wkpwp-int-khan-free

2.5 Hour interview with Tony Khan.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

THIS! This is an awesome video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179405376237776896
This show is gonna f’kn rock hard

Produced and conceptualised by Brandi by the way - for those that seems to think she’s not worth anything


----------



## Maffchew

So my partner and I made this. It's just a hobby for us, but on the off chance anyone feels like listening to two inebriated morons butcher Japanese wrestlers' names and maybe take a trip down memory lane before Dynamite, some feedback here or in a PM would be pretty cool!


----------



## The Masked Avenger

LifeInCattleClass said:


> THIS! This is an awesome video
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179405376237776896
> This show is gonna f’kn rock hard
> 
> Produced and conceptualised by Brandi by the way - for those that seems to think she’s not worth anything


Chills watching that.


----------



## Stetho

LifeInCattleClass said:


> THIS! This is an awesome video
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179405376237776896
> This show is gonna f’kn rock hard
> 
> Produced and conceptualised by Brandi by the way - for those that seems to think she’s not worth anything


It's perfectly done but the idea is... wrong?

I get that they want to show that every wrestler has his own life and personnality, but this is not how you build stars. We need larger than life characters, not just average Joe doing wrestling. You don't sell Okada or Shawn Michaels to new fans by showing them doing gardening. You show them being amazing personnalities that makes you want to tune in. 
Well at least we avoided Kenny playing video games.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

MJF has arrived at the arena 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179450076726325248


Stetho said:


> It's perfectly done but the idea is... wrong?
> 
> I get that they want to show that every wrestler has his own life and personnality, but this is not how you build stars. We need larger than life characters, not just average Joe doing wrestling. You don't sell Okada or Shawn Michaels to new fans by showing them doing gardening. You show them being amazing personnalities that makes you want to tune in.
> Well at least we avoided Kenny playing video games.


I 100% get what you're saying - IMO they only put the 'human connection' wrestlers in there

Mox, Kenny, Jericho is nowhere to be seen

You need both levels - everybody knows the Bucks, Baker, Cody and their 'real-life' story - you might as well lean into that

What I liked was the Scorpio and Darby bits - they came off like stars and not 'every day' types

BUT - I get your point


----------



## shandcraig

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I 100% get what you're saying - IMO they only put the 'human connection' wrestlers in there
> 
> Mox, Kenny, Jericho is nowhere to be seen
> 
> You need both levels - everybody knows the Bucks, Baker, Cody and their 'real-life' story - you might as well lean into that
> 
> What I liked was the Scorpio and Darby bits - they came off like stars and not 'every day' types
> 
> BUT - I get your point




You said it perfect and thats why we are seeing both. Mox is not even the type to want to show his personal life nore shoud he have to and it fits his character. Of course Jericho is pretty similar as everything we see by him is always in character. 


I believe having both is needed


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

TNT turnbuckles


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179466713986977792
American Dad getting in on it


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179474775380549632
Great interview to kill some time

Aubrey is my fav ref - when I didn’t even know I could have a fav ref


----------



## TwistedLogic

Here's what just happened on FITE TV when the show went to commercial break after the Moxley/Omega glass table spot:

https://streamable.com/ozlza

:maury


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The picture Jericho took in the ring  


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179671207957995520
Sign the wiener?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179589614710988800
Press conference after show






Sammy really is an asshole 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179727800846077954


----------



## Intimidator3

I’ll have to watch Tony’s interview later but he has to be thrilled with that first show.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Intimidator3 said:


> I’ll have to watch Tony’s interview later but he has to be thrilled with that first show.


Very well done press conference

And yep - he was stoked


----------



## AEW_19

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jIjxtdgcGYs

MJF is funny as fuck :laugh:


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

AEW_19 said:


> MJF is funny as fuck :laugh:


Let me help you out 






A comment from le championne


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179761772854513666


----------



## AEW_19

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Let me help you out


I tried but I couldn't work it out :serious: :laugh:

Thanks


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

AEW_19 said:


> I tried but I couldn't work it out :serious: :laugh:
> 
> Thanks


No stress 

mJF working hard building those Cody and Dustin layers of future stories

Great to see

Trying to do another meme?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179752732334465024


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179843963009863681


----------



## Bosnian21

LifeInCattleClass said:


> No stress
> 
> mJF working hard building those Cody and Dustin layers of future stories
> 
> Great to see


I love the part where MJF says something like “Am I mad that I’m sitting on the side while Cody keep getting these big opportunities over and over and over and OVER AND OVER AND OVER? No, I’m not. Because I love Cody.” Love the foreshadowing.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Over and over and over! 

Yep, loved that + the digs at Dustin was A+

Bully gets it


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179840704157224960


----------



## TwistedLogic

If AEW is ever thinking about trying to poach a commentator from WWE, their target shouldn't be Mauro. It should be Mansoor:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179821627703517184
:lmao


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

MJF should never do conventional media   


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179873701522739200
Ffffffffffuckkkk - they’re really gonna do it at some point, aren’t they


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179877788074958848


----------



## TwistedLogic

LifeInCattleClass said:


> MJF should never do conventional media
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179873701522739200


:LOL He doesn't know how to turn it off. Fucking love MJF.

Full post-show press conference with MJF:






I feel like he almost bust out laughing when the guy asked him if he threw the hot dog in the ring. No idea how this guy controls himself and stays so well in character. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

On the jet like a boss - wife and child safely buckled in 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179954313143214090
Celeb of the day is Y2J


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179914628907884546
That Jericho clip


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179919003160137728


----------



## AEWMoxley

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1180135375563640834


----------



## TwistedLogic

AEWMoxley said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1180135375563640834


Jericho looking like a porn director. :lol


----------



## AEWMoxley

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1180159949646815232


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Mox’s ending about Spears was the best


----------



## Aedubya

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Ffffffffffuckkkk - they’re really gonna do it at some point, aren’t they
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179877788074958848


Do what?

Strange seeing Morrison again in these clips, is he certain for WWE?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Aedubya said:


> Do what?
> 
> Strange seeing Morrison again in these clips, is he certain for WWE?


.........

Do you not see Marko sitting on Jungle Boy’s shoulders.... who is then sitting on Luchasaurus’ shoulders?!!

The triple shoulder ride man!


----------



## Aedubya

Oh right thanks


----------



## AEWMoxley

They've been getting a lot of mainstream exposure today, including that Entertainment Weekly interview that I posted earlier.

Here's another one:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1180215540675235841


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Mox’s ending about Spears was the best


What'd he say?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Undertaker23RKO said:


> What'd he say?


Basically something about beating his ass so hard he’ll go back in time - or some other witty one-liner

Can’t remember and too lazy to check 

Cody attacks Jericho - marketing genius


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1180235458418229250
This gem also deserves a spot


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1180162844400259073
Cody is so over


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1180240508133822469


----------



## AEWMoxley

MJF ended up being the best part of a brawl segment, and he didn't even have to get physical.

:banderas


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Another angle

Mox is like ‘whatdafug is dis now? I’m out brah’


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1180244018736881669


----------



## Mox Girl

Mox's reaction to Cody and Jericho fighting :lmao OMG he's so funny, he gets up so calmly HAHAHA!

Also Shawn Spears is trying to shittalk Mox on Twitter...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179777191317508098
It's funny that he called him Jonathan LOL. But Mox gonna kick his ass!!


----------



## KennyOmegaa

Shida explaining how she learned English. She's gonna be such a huge star

https://twitter.com/shidahikaru/status/1180367893877293056


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

KennyOmegaa said:


> Shida explaining how she learned English. She's gonna be such a huge star
> 
> https://twitter.com/shidahikaru/status/1180367893877293056


She is a mega cutie


----------



## RelivingTheShadow




----------



## Chan Hung

https://youtu.be/772Luu45YK4
Good stuff


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Lmao, Mox called out WWE for being passive aggressive in the clip I posted.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Whahaha! “I woke up after a cheap date, I never want to experience that whore again”  

Great interview with Mox

Luchasaurus interview


----------



## Death Rider

That interview was a lot of fun. he seems like a very smart dude and seems to know how to build a characther. I predict big things for him in the future


----------



## AEWMoxley

The Inbred Goatman said:


>





> When I get in the ring with you, I'm trying to kill you. I'm not trying to dance or flip around.


:banderas


----------



## Mox Girl

Mox, you ain't a good dancer anyway so it's probably for the best that you don't dance :lol


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The Ups and Downs for AEW - for those that are interested in this sort of thing


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Wreddit, I know (ugh) but couldn't find a YouTube version of this.

A match made in heaven, really: https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCir...ew_dynamite_intro_with_wcw_nitro_theme_music/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How do you even stomach reddit/wrestling - you have my respect 

Song fits quite well actually


----------



## KennyOmegaa

LifeInCattleClass said:


> How do you even stomach reddit/wrestling - you have my respect




Literally found this forum because I was searching for an alternative to SC. The constantly brigaded anti-AEW comments/posts got really annoying. Although, it's been more pro-AEW since Wednesday. And especially tonight. Matt Jackson's tweet tonight was awesome. The Elite are genius promoters 

https://twitter.com/mattjackson13/status/1181032392162590720?s=21


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Just re-posting this here as a must watch - Y2J in fine form - great panel


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Hager on the Helwani show today at 3:25 EST.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Tully getting hot


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1181267949673439233
I’m sure everybody has seen this by now - but just in case you haven’t - a young MJF on his dreams


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1181290250406109190
Hehe 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1181570191026786305
Sammy's latest Vlog






AEW Dark 001


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

CVV interviews Marko Stunt


----------



## V-Trigger

On the latest episode of What Happened When, Tony Schiavone said that right before the first AEW episode Cody held a meeting at 7:00 in the morning. And during the meeting, there was a guy who used to work for WCW who was wearing a Florida Gators hat. Tony Schiavone hates the Florida Gators because he is a Georgia fan. Because of this, he asked the guy if he could take his hat off.

The guy responded by saying "I have a Georgia hat, but I shit in it." This got huge laughter in the room.

Tony put over Marvez, said he felt bad about taking his spot on the announce team. Also said that Marvez was instrumental in the prep for the announcers. Example: mentioning that Pillman and Liger were the first match on Nitro was Marvez's note.

Go and listen to it. They invited Excalibur and Cody to the podcast and talked about how Tony did on the first episode of Dynamite.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Some promos - hope they show some of this on TV


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182038964766679040

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182045571277705216
Think PP is gonna get their shit pushed in

Wrestlers getting room service - Joey Janela


----------



## Beatles123

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182268288983715840
Fucking. Awesome. ECW's spirit lives!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How can anybody doubt that Cody is FOTC material?

Guy is fire at the moment - completely next level from anything he’s done before


----------



## Lethal Evans

LifeInCattleClass said:


> How can anybody doubt that Cody is FOTC material?
> 
> Guy is fire at the moment - completely next level from anything he’s done before


There was some dude out here saying he wasn't a star and had no charisma lmao.

I'm still so impressed with Dustin - still going at that pace at 50 years old man.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

It’s 2019 and I want to see

Dustin v Mox
Dustin v Spears
Dustin v Allin
Dustin v Hangman
Dustin v Havoc
Dustin v Hager
Dustin v Jericho

And all of those can be semi or main events

If you told me that 1 year ago I would’ve laughed in your face

Ups and Downs for Dynamite






le Champion telling Darby what’s up


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182672200538755072
Pac interrupts the Librarians


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183055099637174272
MJF doing a dance number


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183108616762597381
Darby Allin promo on Y2J


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183412079706988546


----------



## V-Trigger

:banderas


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Your blood on my hands is my high

Darby is best for business

BTE






Spanish commentary dark match


----------



## V-Trigger

They should get Hugo Savinovich for this.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

spanish god - Sammy’s new vlog this week






Dark 002


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Stuff from last night


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184672633985609728

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184641201250504704

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184635614613782528
And..... Inner Circle Jerk GOAT interview from MJF


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184634403487506437
Cody Rhodes interview


----------



## V-Trigger




----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Shot of Brandi


----------



## ElectricAngel

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bSjokdobyfw


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

ElectricAngel said:


>


Just gonna embed that for you 

Edit: not sure what this has to do with AEW, but whatever  






Jericho interview


----------



## ElectricAngel

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Just gonna embed that for you
> 
> Edit: not sure what this has to do with AEW, but whatever


thanks. what im saying is new jack needs an aew deal for dimes


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Itv starting the Full Gear push






Okay OC - settle down 






BTE


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Shot of Brandi


are they gonna do a mjf vs cody feud for brandi or something


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

optikk sucks said:


> are they gonna do a mjf vs cody feud for brandi or something


Nah, doubt it - she always has plutonic friends - like she had with Flip

More than anything, I think they’re going for odd couple dynamic

Clip from upcoming interview with JungleBoy and Kong






Taz doing DARK commentary this week


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1186413822275395585


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Taz doing DARK commentary this week
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1186413822275395585


 wow his theme is better than half the roster


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Chan Hung said:


> wow his theme is better than half the roster


Yep, they should’ve saved that one


----------



## AEW_19

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1186417178339434496


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*The Sammy G Vlog videos*

I recommend you guys start watching Sammy g’s vlog - I am starting to like him more and more and he plays ‘douchey youtuber’ pretty well

Some scenes in this that is fire


reverse Cutler
Marko Stunt takes over
behind the scenes at end and Marko’s chest

If ok, we can keep all of Sammy’s vlog vids in here






Very good interview - worth a listen (especially for the Marko stuff)

Jungle Boy is integrity personified IMO - big star potential


----------



## V-Trigger

PAC PROMO ON MOX

https://streamable.com/k6qed


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

That Pac promo is amazing

Here is riho being adorable


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1186834109378826240
Emi Sakura jobs to her suitcase 

I hope she becomes a trainer and a permanent to semi-permanent on screen fixture


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1186775493036724224
Room service with Best Friends


----------



## KennyOmegaa

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Room service with Best Friends




Beat episode yet. Could watch these four talk forever. Such great stories. Loved the talk about Orange Cassidy


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

KennyOmegaa said:


> Beat episode yet. Could watch these four talk forever. Such great stories. Loved the talk about Orange Cassidy


‘He just loves NXT UK’ - was the best line ever


----------



## AEW_19

Grado has started a new podcast called Wrestling Daft. His first guest is Jericho, which goes up at 3.16pm UK time. Can't wait ???


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1187640012789211136





Starts at 34.30


----------



## KennyOmegaa

https://streamable.com/k6ae5

Inner Circle promo at Bellator last night. Ortiz is amazing lmao


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Inner Circle Promo From Bellator Last Night*

https://streamable.com/k6ae5

Ortiz is fucking hilarious.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Inner Circle Promo From Bellator Last Night*

Ortiz just being a crazy guy who yells everything is perfect for him :lol

HE'S DOODOO


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

I’ll stab him!  

Awesome Kong interview






Kip talks about his upcoming match


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1188829601394581504
BTE - 176






I know this was on BTE - but its quite amazing

After the show antics






*Re: The Sammy G Vlog videos*

‘We have tickets!’


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

*Re: The Sammy G Vlog videos*

The douchey youtuber is a good gimmick that should resonate in times like these. Definitely the update to the cocky heel gimmick that the industry needed


----------



## looper007

*Re: The Sammy G Vlog videos*

You can see why he's one of the guys AEW see big things in, just from his vlogs he comes of well spoken, good natured, good looking young guy. A good guy to have do promotion and TV interviews and bring in a good portion of young women.

His vlogs are great, wished they let WWE guys do this without it be touched by WWE officials.


----------



## virus21

*Re: The Sammy G Vlog videos*



looper007 said:


> His vlogs are great, wished they let WWE guys do this without it be touched by WWE officials.


Zach Ryder tried and look what happened.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Important lessons!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1189527663683215360
BTE halloween


----------



## cai1981

virus21 said:


> looper007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> His vlogs are great, wished they let WWE guys do this without it be touched by WWE officials.
> 
> 
> 
> Zach Ryder tried and look what happened.
Click to expand...

Not a fan of the YouTuber gimmick, but since he is a heel and I don't like it, he is doing his job! As for Ryder, the difference is, he got over on his own in spite of the WWE Machine which they HATE!!! Sammy will be endorsed by AEW and already is getting a run being with Jericho!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Nameplates


----------



## The Masked Avenger

I guess they aren't going to have a Freebird Rule than if they have their actual names on it instead of the team name.


----------



## KennyOmegaa

https://twitter.com/theblackercaleb/status/1189928529498189824

Sammy Guevara getting Twitter attention (check view count)


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

KennyOmegaa said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1189928529498189824
> Sammy Guevara getting Twitter attention (check view count)


700k and climbing?!

Sammy G getting famous :banderas

BTE


----------



## Intimidator3

That Pulp Fiction SCU was hilarious.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

CVV interviews SS






*Re: The Sammy G Vlog videos*






Peace out boobs 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1192830475406065665


----------



## KennyOmegaa

OC doing a Batista entrance 

https://twitter.com/candicelerey/status/1192997713089978368?s=21


----------



## Death Rider




----------



## LifeInCattleClass

KennyOmegaa said:


> OC doing a Batista entrance
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/192997713089978368


What is this absolute magic?!!!


----------



## KennyOmegaa

https://gfycat.com/contentrecentbug

Sammy with The People's Leg Drop. 

No wonder Jericho recruited him (this is not just kayfabe)


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1193646247523078144
Le double champione


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1194084471261290496
*Re: The Sammy G Vlog videos*

Newest Sammy G

Backstage at Full Gear


----------



## CM Buck

*Re: The Sammy G Vlog videos*

The cocky little douchebag is growing on me these also help.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: The Sammy G Vlog videos*

He’s really getting better and better.... isn’t he

Little shit is getting to me too - starting to like him - as a heel obvs


----------



## RiverFenix

Probably the best one yet - All are likable dudes.


----------



## Aedubya

Very minor change id like to see on "room service...."

Just post a 10 second or so graphic indicating what folks are eating/drinking!!!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

It has to go longer - I can listen to these 5 for another hour


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: The Sammy G Vlog videos*

You know I was pretty indifferent to him in Lucha Underground but I'll be damned if he isn't quickly growing on me. He's got a good gimmick and he plays the douchebag perfectly. Just got to find a dead body in a forest to film next.


----------



## RiverFenix

Has Wrestlers on the road ordering room service had any heels on it yet? It would be interesting, I mean it's totally non-kayfabe, but it would be weird seeing Bucks breaking bread with Ortiz/Santana for example. 

I'd like to see one with Angelico/Evans.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

No heels yet - doubt they’ll do it though

Would like an OC or Allin one


----------



## RiverFenix

I hope Darby Allin doens't do one. He loses some of his mystery - his CVV interview was pretty bland.


----------



## Sir Linko

Holy shit has anyone listened to the Talk Is Jericho podcast with MJF? Has it been linked here yet? It's fucking gold.

60 minutes of MJF, my lord.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

^Yeah, and MJF was in character the whole time, thing was fantastic. If you're a fan of MJF, you have to listen to that, and watch the mock documentary that's on YouTube. 

Dude is so fucking talented, and it puts my life into perspective when I think I'm just a few months younger than him.


----------



## Sir Linko

The Inbred Goatman said:


> ^Yeah, and MJF was in character the whole time, thing was fantastic. If you're a fan of MJF, you have to listen to that, and watch the mock documentary that's on YouTube.
> 
> Dude is so fucking talented, and it puts my life into perspective when I think I'm just a few months younger than him.


A young stud, with a great look, who can talk, and has a psychology-based wrestling style. T

I'm 30 minutes into it and it literally feels like I've been listening for 10. Him and Jericho are so good together.


----------



## KennyOmegaa

Speaking of MJF, If you want one of the only things he's done out of character, there's this podcast with Hornswoggle. Lots of insights into backstage politics (WWE vs Indies, for example), how he turned down multiple guaranteed backstage WWE segments, for an indie show 8 hours away with little money, how he got signed by AEW and Khan called him, how nervous he was at All In, meeting Tully, etc

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=TlKqM1aeaSA


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

KennyOmegaa said:


> Speaking of MJF, If you want one of the only things he's done out of character, there's this podcast with Hornswoggle. Lots of insights into backstage politics (WWE vs Indies, for example), how he turned down multiple guaranteed backstage WWE segments, for an indie show 8 hours away with little money, how he got signed by AEW and Khan called him, how nervous he was at All In, meeting Tully, etc
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=TlKqM1aeaSA


Deserves an embed


----------



## KennyOmegaa

LifeInCattleClass said:


> KennyOmegaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of MJF, If you want one of the only things he's done out of character, there's this podcast with Hornswoggle. Lots of insights into backstage politics (WWE vs Indies, for example), how he turned down multiple guaranteed backstage WWE segments, for an indie show 8 hours away with little money, how he got signed by AEW and Khan called him, how nervous he was at All In, meeting Tully, etc
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=TlKqM1aeaSA
> 
> 
> 
> Deserves an embed <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/smile.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Smilie" class="inlineimg" />
Click to expand...

Lol thanks. Is there a way to embed on Tapatalk?


----------



## The Masked Avenger

I love Room Service and I wish it was longer.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

KennyOmegaa said:


> Lol thanks. Is there a way to embed on Tapatalk?


No problemo 

Embedding on taptalk = no idea, sorry


----------



## Intimidator3

KennyOmegaa said:


> Speaking of MJF, If you want one of the only things he's done out of character, there's this podcast with Hornswoggle. Lots of insights into backstage politics (WWE vs Indies, for example), how he turned down multiple guaranteed backstage WWE segments, for an indie show 8 hours away with little money, how he got signed by AEW and Khan called him, how nervous he was at All In, meeting Tully, etc
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=TlKqM1aeaSA


When he was talking about how nervous he was, but then walked out and heard all the boos, and that relaxed him and he knew he could work with that, that’s a guy who knows what’s going on. Smart, talented guy that knows what a heel is supposed to be.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Little bit of Hangman






One chip challenge


----------



## IamMark

1:55 Havoc...pre-fight with Excalibur? lol
3:18 Janela...right out of the 70s.
4:17 Dark Order...seem like nice guys...Stu with his French-Canadian accent. 

Hope to see Alicia more on AEW.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1196446729954045952
:woo


----------



## Aedubya

I just started a thread on Alicia Atout today (it has since has been locked) about we haven't seen her on aew tv at all....

An hour later its revealed she has signed with MLW !!! Lol

Aew mustve been content with the Mexican american lady on dark, the other current girl who does all the interviews backstage and Chris Van Vliet as their talking heads

CVV has interviewed enzo this ep

Hopefully this doesn't mean AEW are considering him


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Mjf letting people know


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1197220775322890240


Aedubya said:


> CVV has interviewed enzo this ep
> 
> Hopefully this doesn't mean AEW are considering him


Ehhhh.... i doubt it

Bucks didn’t seem to keen on him during their room service video with Janela

Who knows though


----------



## RiverFenix

nZo is all about himself and always thinks he's "working", even the boys in the back and even the FO. That's his cop-out excuse for anything that turns sour with him. 

Wholly untrustworthy to put on live television.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: The Sammy G Vlog videos*

Funny episode 






PnP has a message to the Bucks


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1197365085360005120
Jungle express






This is the BEST thing I’ve ever seen   


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1197298908445257731
Shida backstage


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1197331416704602112


----------



## RiverFenix

Since CVV is a AEW employee...






AEW Twitter Exclusives from Dynamite last night - 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1197365255187390465

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1197365085360005120

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1197343996118519808
All three segments should have been on television, hopefully at least air on dark. But that is maybe me being an old head and not understanding the use of social media as an equal platform to television. That Darby Allin vid especially is great. Marvez was great in his role as backstage interviewer and played the part well in the MJF/Wardlow bit. I'm disappointed that neither Ortiz or Santana mentioned "on sight" eventhough it was in the text of the tweet. "On sight" being prison jargon meaning no questions asked, no excuses a person marked by your people as K-O-S needs to be attacked or you get it if you don't act. K-O-S means Kill On Sight, but of course "On Sight" to clean it up for wrestling.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1197573811975143425


----------



## KennyOmegaa

The Anatomy Of An Angle

https://youtu.be/eMhRiYyzdJQ


----------



## looper007

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Shida backstage
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1197331416704602112


Her English isn't bad, more practice and talking with English speakers and she will be fine. I like the confidence she has.This is what WWE should be doing with Io, Kairi and Asuka, getting them out there and cutting interviews in English to get them to a good level. Hiding it just sucks.


----------



## Mox Girl

MoxleyMoxx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1197573811975143425


When a clip starts with Mox walking through the crowd with both middle fingers up, I know it's gonna be good :lmao


----------



## Intimidator3

looper007 said:


> Her English isn't bad, more practice and talking with English speakers and she will be fine. I like the confidence she has.This is what WWE should be doing with Io, Kairi and Asuka, getting them out there and cutting interviews in English to get them to a good level. Hiding it just sucks.


I love her interviews, she’s awesome. She’s over with me big time. Seems like they’re kinda fast tracking her too, and they should, she’s good.


----------



## V-Trigger

Kenny Omega did a long interview for the Observer Radio with Meltzer and Jim Valley


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1198253794779451392
"Kenny says he’s producing multiple segments per show and often ends up prioritizing his own stuff last. Says the women’s division is being produced/managed by himself, Brandi, and now Awesome Kong and Dustin Rhodes."

"Kenny says he has de-emphasized himself as far as W-L & he thinks that’s the right move based on how well Jericho & Moxley & the tag division are doing. Says he is focusing on challenging himself like with the lights-out match & new opponents like Janela he couldn’t do elsewhere"

"Suggests he and Gedo had a mutual trust where he was able to book his own angles and a lot of the issues with New Japan weren’t with people on the wrestling side of things but were coming from higher up the corporate ladder."

"Minimizes the ‘war’ with NXT and said he’s glad they’re putting on a good show and he understands that AEW may not be every demographic’s cup of tea in direct comparison. He recently started checking out both NXT and Impact and thought both were really good."

"Says they don’t have a performance center or dojo so “we have not shut the door on any outside bookings” and they would be open to greener talent going on like tours of Japan to get more ring time."

"Says he is always fighting for the women to get more time on Dynamite and cites the above-mentioned women’s tag titles as a route to getting multiple women’s storylines on TV."


----------



## KennyOmegaa

https://youtu.be/X3-oC7LPnoE

Kenny Omega on his match vs Moxley, the reactions to it, what his goals are, which spots hurt the most, the story they were going for, etc

This is why he's my favorite. Always sounds so humble in non-kayfabe interviews, despite the praise he gets


----------



## bdon

V-Trigger said:


> Kenny Omega did a long interview for the Observer Radio with Meltzer and Jim Valley
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1198253794779451392
> "Kenny says he’s producing multiple segments per show and often ends up prioritizing his own stuff last. Says the women’s division is being produced/managed by himself, Brandi, and now Awesome Kong and Dustin Rhodes."
> 
> "Kenny says he has de-emphasized himself as far as W-L & he thinks that’s the right move based on how well Jericho & Moxley & the tag division are doing. Says he is focusing on challenging himself like with the lights-out match & new opponents like Janela he couldn’t do elsewhere"
> 
> "Suggests he and Gedo had a mutual trust where he was able to book his own angles and a lot of the issues with New Japan weren’t with people on the wrestling side of things but were coming from higher up the corporate ladder."
> 
> "Minimizes the ‘war’ with NXT and said he’s glad they’re putting on a good show and he understands that AEW may not be every demographic’s cup of tea in direct comparison. He recently started checking out both NXT and Impact and thought both were really good."
> 
> "Says they don’t have a performance center or dojo so “we have not shut the door on any outside bookings” and they would be open to greener talent going on like tours of Japan to get more ring time."
> 
> "Says he is always fighting for the women to get more time on Dynamite and cites the above-mentioned women’s tag titles as a route to getting multiple women’s storylines on TV."


Sounds like a guy who doesn’t have any intrigue in doing the big “redemption” story arc that everyone keeps insisting is going on with Omega.


----------



## V-Trigger

bdon said:


> Sounds like a guy who doesn’t have any intrigue in doing the big “redemption” story arc that everyone keeps insisting is going on with Omega.


Sounds like a guy that isn't selfish and was to put everyone over before his time comes.


----------



## The Masked Avenger

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> AEW Twitter Exclusives from Dynamite last night -
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1197365255187390465
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1197365085360005120
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1197343996118519808
> All three segments should have been on television, hopefully at least air on dark. But that is maybe me being an old head and not understanding the use of social media as an equal platform to television. That Darby Allin vid especially is great. Marvez was great in his role as backstage interviewer and played the part well in the MJF/Wardlow bit. I'm disappointed that neither Ortiz or Santana mentioned "on sight" eventhough it was in the text of the tweet. "On sight" being prison jargon meaning no questions asked, no excuses a person marked by your people as K-O-S needs to be attacked or you get it if you don't act. K-O-S means Kill On Sight, but of course "On Sight" to clean it up for wrestling.


I don't mind the videos on Twitter. Even though I don't have Twitter and I see it on here. Not everything needs to be on the show and they might play these on Dark anyway. 

The Darby video was on the show and played right before he was carried out in the body bag. The PnP video was great. I really hope they let Wardlow speak because the silent bodyguard role is already filled by Hager.


----------



## bdon

V-Trigger said:


> bdon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a guy who doesn’t have any intrigue in doing the big “redemption” story arc that everyone keeps insisting is going on with Omega.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a guy that isn't selfish and was to put everyone over before his time comes.
Click to expand...

And that is all well and good if you’re not losing viewers when you are on the air. There’s room for more than two stars, and in a company so thin at the top of the mountain, I just think it is unwise to book your best wrestler to be so...boring.


----------



## imthegame19

bdon said:


> And that is all well and good if you’re not losing viewers when you are on the air. There’s room for more than two stars, and in a company so thin at the top of the mountain, I just think it is unwise to book your best wrestler to be so...boring.


It's not like Omega a jobber. He's lost few big matches vs top guys. I expect him to get win back vs Pac this week and go on to feud with him. Everything else is on him to make himself seem more entertaining in promos etc.


----------



## bdon

imthegame19 said:


> bdon said:
> 
> 
> 
> And that is all well and good if you’re not losing viewers when you are on the air. There’s room for more than two stars, and in a company so thin at the top of the mountain, I just think it is unwise to book your best wrestler to be so...boring.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not like Omega a jobber. He's lost few big matches vs top guys. I expect him to get win back vs Pac this week and go on to feud with him. Everything else is on him to make himself seem more entertaining in promos etc.
Click to expand...

He’s certainly not a star of the show. He has singles wins against who..? Janela and presumably Evans?

I don’t mind the losses, but if you’re going to lose, you’d better have a great goddamn story to tell via in-ring promos and video vignettes. Benching 65 pounds and Being the Elite episodes ain’t going to cut it for a weekly television show with an audience expecting episodic story-felling.

And further, I would PREFER Omega lose and continue the down slide. PAC’s story benefits more by his pursuit of protecting the Wins and Losses column. That is simple, straight-forward story-telling. It doesn’t require further details, so you can keep his mic time limited while he finds his voice over the next year or two.

Omega losing can be played out over a year to 18 months...IF THE STORY TELLING is right, and it must occur further than in-ring story-telling, YouTube, and taped segments offering comedic relief.


----------



## imthegame19

bdon said:


> He’s certainly not a star of the show. He has singles wins against who..? Janela and presumably Evans?
> 
> I don’t mind the losses, but if you’re going to lose, you’d better have a great goddamn story to tell via in-ring promos and video vignettes. Benching 65 pounds and Being the Elite episodes ain’t going to cut it for a weekly television show with an audience expecting episodic story-felling.


He's beat Cima,Janela and Evans and only lost Jericho and Pac. If you include non sacation matches he's 1-1 with beating Janela and losing to Moxley. Still he's 4+3 overall in singles and if he beats Pac this week he's doing just fine W/L wise. 


Remember Cody wins came from Guvevera, Dustin, Spears. While draw with Darby and losing to Jericho. Hangman Page wins came from Kip Sabian, Sammy Guvevera and Pac. While losing two to Pac and one to Jericho. So if he beats Pac this week his W/L record won't be much different then other main event talent outside of Moxley/Jericho.


Nobody is going to get long promo time on AEW. He's had two backstage videos last two weeks and he put over Moxley two weeks ago and last week he did it to build up match with Pac. 



If he chooses to be a goof and use his time doing stuff he's done. Well that his own fault, maybe he needs bookers to tell him what to do to be better. But his time will come in the main event scene. He's always gonna be near top of the card and only one big win away of getting a title shot.


----------



## Garty

bdon said:


> And further, I would PREFER Omega lose and continue the down slide. PAC’s story benefits more by his pursuit of protecting the Wins and Losses column. That is simple, straight-forward story-telling. It doesn’t require further details, so you can keep his mic time limited while he finds his voice over the next year or two.
> 
> Omega losing can be played out over a year to 18 months...IF THE STORY TELLING is right, and it must occur further than in-ring story-telling, YouTube, and taped segments offering comedic relief.


Man, I don't know about you. I gave you the benefit of the doubt... Kenny is a genuine, truthful, selfless and giving human being. How many people can you list from the wrestling world that are comparable with Omega? John Cena. Bryan Danielson. Kofi Kingston. Tanahashi. Ibushi. There aren't too many that act, think and do what these guys do inside and especially outside the ring.

Omega can be that "special attraction" talent and once he gets into a program with someone of equal talent, all things will be just fine.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Road to Sears Centre


----------



## bdon

imthegame19 said:


> bdon said:
> 
> 
> 
> He’s certainly not a star of the show. He has singles wins against who..? Janela and presumably Evans?
> 
> I don’t mind the losses, but if you’re going to lose, you’d better have a great goddamn story to tell via in-ring promos and video vignettes. Benching 65 pounds and Being the Elite episodes ain’t going to cut it for a weekly television show with an audience expecting episodic story-felling.
> 
> 
> 
> He's beat Cima,Janela and Evans and only lost Jericho and Pac. If you include non sacation matches he's 1-1 with beating Janela and losing to Moxley. Still he's 4+3 overall in singles and if he beats Pac this week he's doing just fine W/L wise.
> 
> 
> Remember Cody wins came from Guvevera, Dustin, Spears. While draw with Darby and losing to Jericho. Hangman Page wins came from Kip Sabian, Sammy Guvevera and Pac. While losing two to Pac and one to Jericho. So if he beats Pac this week his W/L record won't be much different then other main event talent outside of Moxley/Jericho.
Click to expand...

I don’t care about the W-L record. It is there, but it is still wrestling and story-telling. You can explain anything away.




> Nobody is going to get long promo time on AEW. He's had two backstage videos last two weeks and he put over Moxley two weeks ago and last week he did it to build up match with Pac.
> 
> 
> 
> *If he chooses to be a goof and use his time doing stuff he's done. Well that his own fault, maybe he needs bookers to tell him what to do to be better.* But his time will come in the main event scene. He's always gonna be near top of the card and only one big win away of getting a title shot.


THIS, however, is my concern. 

You can NOT control and explain the fans’ connection, or lack there of, with you. With such little superstar talent on the roster capable of GAINING viewers, I think it is terribly unwise for him to continue playing the goofball character arc.


----------



## patpat

bdon said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kenny Omega did a long interview for the Observer Radio with Meltzer and Jim Valley
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1198253794779451392
> "Kenny says he’s producing multiple segments per show and often ends up prioritizing his own stuff last. Says the women’s division is being produced/managed by himself, Brandi, and now Awesome Kong and Dustin Rhodes."
> 
> "Kenny says he has de-emphasized himself as far as W-L & he thinks that’s the right move based on how well Jericho & Moxley & the tag division are doing. Says he is focusing on challenging himself like with the lights-out match & new opponents like Janela he couldn’t do elsewhere"
> 
> "Suggests he and Gedo had a mutual trust where he was able to book his own angles and a lot of the issues with New Japan weren’t with people on the wrestling side of things but were coming from higher up the corporate ladder."
> 
> "Minimizes the ‘war’ with NXT and said he’s glad they’re putting on a good show and he understands that AEW may not be every demographic’s cup of tea in direct comparison. He recently started checking out both NXT and Impact and thought both were really good."
> 
> "Says they don’t have a performance center or dojo so “we have not shut the door on any outside bookings” and they would be open to greener talent going on like tours of Japan to get more ring time."
> 
> "Says he is always fighting for the women to get more time on Dynamite and cites the above-mentioned women’s tag titles as a route to getting multiple women’s storylines on TV."
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a guy who doesn’t have any intrigue in doing the big “redemption” story arc that everyone keeps insisting is going on with Omega.
Click to expand...

Kenny omega in his promo this week "my REDEMPTION start in chicago next week and pac it will be at your expense" 
Dude.....I mean, it's like the whole story. 
His story is a redemption arc and it has been stated by both commentary and himself in promos. But it was just an excuse to lay back a bit.

He is going to get a gigantic push people can deny it but it's coming he himself kind of off confirms it in the interview. He is going to be the face of the company, shit is it's not easy and eat times so he took the early part of the year to perfct himself as a tv star and get the women over.
If you are a omega fan and have No trust in his ability to get himself over then what is the damn point?


Pay attention to the fucking story instead of throwing tantrums online because you are more worried about him than he is. The difference is that he knows his value and ability to get himself over.

Kenny omega can get pushed whenever the fuck he wants, he simply made it his priority in the early days to get the women known, but if you pay the slightest attention to the story you know he is coming out of his dark ages.

The people who keeps saying he needs to lose because they are entertained by him being buried are annoying but the people like tou arent any better.
Fucking chill


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Kenn will be champ within the next year - guaranteed


----------



## DGenerationMC

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Kenn will be champ within the next year - guaranteed


Yeah, I'm thinking All Out 2 at the latest.


----------



## Sir Linko

Misstype.


----------



## imthegame19

bdon said:


> I don’t care about the W-L record. It is there, but it is still wrestling and story-telling. You can explain anything away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS, however, is my concern.
> 
> You can NOT control and explain the fans’ connection, or lack there of, with you. With such little superstar talent on the roster capable of GAINING viewers, I think it is terribly unwise for him to continue playing the goofball character arc.


Well that's up to Kenny. Some guys have it and some guys need writing team and WWE marketing team behind them. AJ Styles looks like a bigger star in WWE then he ever did in TNA for that reason. But I think you are overreacting a bit on importance of Omega right now. 


Jericho, Moxley, Cody are clearly the stars of the show. Along with Young Bucks in tag division. Omega still a big asset with Page and Pac tho. Not everyone can be treated like star or top guy tho. Other wise nobody would stand out like Jericho and Moxley are. 



I disagree with you about lack of talent. It's lack of known talent and that takes time. A year from now guys you see as nobodies can easily be just as big of stars as many WWE guys and AEW could have gained 500,000 to 800,000 viewers. Building audience takes many months or years often. As is they are doing great in the ratings.



LifeInCattleClass said:


> Kenn will be champ within the next year - guaranteed


Exactly, like he said his time will come. He's a VP of the company and should do what's best for the company. 


Jericho being reivented and treated as a top guy again like Hollywood Hogan WCW days is going to help AEW grow more then Omega being champ and top guy. Who many American wrestling fans didn't see much of before AEW started.


Same goes for Moxley, he's the guy fans have been saying for years. Should have been the guy WWE should have pushed as the top guy in the company and not Reigns. Then he leaves millions on the table and jumps ship to AEW. 


Giving fans excitement on what he can do in-ring and on the mic without WWE restraints. So far he's been every thing fans hoped he would be. So he's a guy you need to ride and see if he can be next wrestling megastar. As good as Omega is or could be he doesn't have the it factor Moxley has.


So it's smart for him to step aside from being at the top for right now. A company needs more then two guys at the top though. So Omega time will come and you know AEW will keep him strong enough. So he can push him to title feud at any point. 



Which is why I think this week he will beat Pac. It made sense for Omega to wanna put Pac over in his first match with the company. Since Pac went on two beat Page 2 of 3 and wrestle to a draw with Moxley. So it's time for Omega to get his win back here. Since they already built Pac up as a top guy. Then they can decide who wins Pac/Omega rubber match on next ppv. Depending on where the story is going next.


----------



## bdon

imthegame19 said:


> bdon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t care about the W-L record. It is there, but it is still wrestling and story-telling. You can explain anything away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS, however, is my concern.
> 
> You can NOT control and explain the fans’ connection, or lack there of, with you. With such little superstar talent on the roster capable of GAINING viewers, I think it is terribly unwise for him to continue playing the goofball character arc.
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's up to Kenny. Some guys have it and some guys need writing team and WWE marketing team behind them. AJ Styles looks like a bigger star in WWE then he ever did in TNA for that reason. But I think you are overreacting a bit on importance of Omega right now.
> 
> 
> Jericho, Moxley, Cody are clearly the stars of the show. Along with Young Bucks in tag division. Omega still a big asset with Page and Pac tho. Not everyone can be treated like star or top guy tho. Other wise nobody would stand out like Jericho and Moxley are.
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree with you about lack of talent. It's lack of known talent and that takes time. A year from now guys you see as nobodies can easily be just as big of stars as many WWE guys and AEW could have gained 500,000 to 800,000 viewers. Building audience takes many months or years often. As is they are doing great in the ratings.
Click to expand...

I have no problem with Omega losing...if you make his CHARACTER strong in the process. You’ve got the best wrestler in the world on the roster, and he’s making himself look like a comedy act. There are not enough “serious” acts in the singles card for him to be making a joke of everything and acting as comedic relief.

I mean, they’ve got the guy with some of the highest rated matches in history, and he loses viewers every time he is on television.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

bdon said:


> I have no problem with Omega losing...if you make his CHARACTER strong in the process. You’ve got the best wrestler in the world on the roster, and he’s making himself look like a comedy act. There are not enough “serious” acts in the singles card for him to be making a joke of everything and acting as comedic relief.
> 
> I mean, they’ve got the guy with some of the highest rated matches in history, and he loses viewers every time he is on television.


The one thing we’re 100% sure of - how he is portrayed + his booking is fully his choice

So, I choose to trust Kenny to show us where his story is going - he deserves that much


----------



## bdon

LifeInCattleClass said:


> bdon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no problem with Omega losing...if you make his CHARACTER strong in the process. You’ve got the best wrestler in the world on the roster, and he’s making himself look like a comedy act. There are not enough “serious” acts in the singles card for him to be making a joke of everything and acting as comedic relief.
> 
> I mean, they’ve got the guy with some of the highest rated matches in history, and he loses viewers every time he is on television.
> 
> 
> 
> The one thing we’re 100% sure of - how he is portrayed + his booking is fully his choice
> 
> So, I choose to trust Kenny to show us where his story is going - he deserves that much
Click to expand...

It is fully his choice, but has it not been absolutely cringe-worthy at times?


----------



## The Masked Avenger

bdon said:


> It is fully his choice, but has it not been absolutely cringe-worthy at times?


IMO no. Kenny is a quirky guy, always has been.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

bdon said:


> It is fully his choice, but has it not been absolutely cringe-worthy at times?


Not to me - Kenny is gonna Kenny :shrug


----------



## KennyOmegaa

I actually think Kenny has improved his character from NJPW or adjusted his character for an American audience. Gone are the excessive V-triggers (he does 4-5 on average compared to 10-15+ in New Japan), he's less of an anime character and more of a comic book character. He's still extra but not quite like in Japan. He knows what he's doing. Trust in him, mate. 

Here's the thing though, eccentric sells. Boring and "normal" does not. Why do you think The Joker is popular? Why do you think The Rock was popular? 

In kayfabe, Kenny Omega isn't a human who's a wrestler. He's a comic book/video game character who is masquerading as a wrestler (and previously an android). This explains the video game moves he uses, the unnatural ways he moves and runs, the way he tries to mimic human emotions


----------



## Intimidator3

Gunn...


----------



## RiverFenix

I wish Gunn would try to reinvent himself and not just be a nostalgia act. I get he's 56yrs old, but that is part of the why he should drop the DX/Assman stuff. He's one of the bigger guys in AEW and I wouldn't mind an undercard program or two out of him - but not as the gyrating fool. 

Being a part time nostalgia act in battle royals he just makes the rest of the roster look shitty because he's so much bigger than them and gets shine spots over them.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1199374819499724801


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Sammy G’s latest Vlog


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

@Mox Girl


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1199008985078280192
Moxley doing interview with CVV, this shall be good.


----------



## imthegame19

Based off Moxley comments. Is either he's trying to throw people off or they are gonna keep him and Jericho apart for a while. Since he said Jericho very smart and wouldn't fuck with him. So I'm guessing we won't see Moxley/Jericho to Double Or Nothing. Unless AEW changes their mind after Moxley getting so hot.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

imthegame19 said:


> Based off Moxley comments. Is either he's trying to throw people off or they are gonna keep him and Jericho apart for a while. Since he said Jericho very smart and wouldn't fuck with him. So I'm guessing we won't see Moxley/Jericho to Double Or Nothing. Unless AEW changes their mind after Moxley getting so hot.


They've already planted the seeds for the feud so it's definitely happening. 






Plus I'm sure both of them would be very eager to have a proper feud with eachother away from the restraints of WWE.


----------



## RiverFenix

Did Jericho comment on the video tweet yet? He usually has something to say. 

They'll slow boil it until March I figure. I mean Mox is infatuated with the ratings, and the ratings designate the #1 contender so he is ultimately focused on the title.


----------



## imthegame19

MoxleyMoxx said:


> They've already planted the seeds for the feud so it's definitely happening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus I'm sure both of them would be very eager to have a proper feud with eachother away from the restraints of WWE.


Yeah it's happening for sure. I'm just not sure when. If the feud was about to start in a few weeks. So they can have the match at the February ppv. Then I dunno if he would say that. He either doesn't want to get fans hopes it that he's not challenger. Or he is throwing people off. With Jericho and Inner Circle are gonna start fucking with him and feud starting soon.


----------



## Geeee

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Sammy G’s latest Vlog


This is great. It's kind of like a companion piece to this week's BTE


----------



## patpat

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Did Jericho comment on the video tweet yet? He usually has something to say.
> 
> They'll slow boil it until March I figure. I mean Mox is infatuated with the ratings, and the ratings designate the #1 contender so he is ultimately focused on the title.


 jericho did replied and shot back at him saying mox shouldnt worry because he usually pay people to do it ( fuck with others) 
Dont remember the exact tweet but Jericho fired back.


----------



## imthegame19

https://twitter.com/IAmJericho/status/1199463503775588353?s=19



Maybe Moxley has to go through Hager before he gets Jericho.


----------



## patpat

imthegame19 said:


> https://twitter.com/IAmJericho/status/1199463503775588353?s=19
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Moxley has to go through Hager before he gets Jericho.


 I think this means their feud will be mox vs the inner circle because of course they will all try to gang up on him :mark:


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Website keeps crashing from all the potential sales






Gobble gobble baybeeee


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1199881579063107584


----------



## RiverFenix

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1201320493158162432


----------



## LifeInCattleClass




----------



## RiverFenix

^All fine and dandy except for the guest play-by-play bit. Act like a professional company and don't put prize winning amateurs/superfans on the first hour of a television show when you're hurting for viewers. 

Hell if you are intent on having them call a match - that is what DARK could be for. Clean them up in post-production so they don't disrupt a live broadcast and hurt the match and story happening in the ring. 

Keep this stuff to backstage access, give them front row tickets and show them on camera during the show or something for five seconds with a chyron acknowledgement.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1202063326135480320
this is amazing

Sammy has a new vlog - check the end with Aubrey


----------



## RiverFenix

A peek behind the scenes of the t-shirt company that allowed AEW to become AEW, and allowed hundreds of indie wrestlers to keep living or chasing their dreams. 

One-Hour Tee aspect allows AEW and other wrestlers/indies to quickly monetize things that catch on outta nowhere like Jericho's "A little bit of the bubbly" throwaway phrase. Shirts with that were up by the next day. 

A fun little shout out to the owner slagging on Matt Knicks, and how he hasn't sold any shirts. Matt Knicks was the indie talent Cody squashed last Dynamite before BBB attacked him.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

PnP is such good promo


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1202405361015234560
Some of the peeps on here is like this new DO pledge 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1202406302325960705
Posting because he’ll be in AEW soon anyway / and CVV already is 






And the newest BTE while we’re at it

new forum makes posting media easier, so that’s good ?‍♂


----------



## RiverFenix

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Posting because he’ll be in AEW soon anyway / and CVV already is


CVV has a near 2 hour interview up with Austin Aries today. I wonder what the relationship CVV has with AEW. We know he signed, but he's not being used as much as I thought out. Marvez does the backstage stuff, Bucks still do their room service interview shows etc. And then CVV also gets non-AEW wrestlers to interview on his own channel. I guess like the wrestler deals it's non-exclusive or something, but if so why bother signing him?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> CVV has a near 2 hour interview up with Austin Aries today. I wonder what the relationship CVV has with AEW. We know he signed, but he's not being used as much as I thought out. Marvez does the backstage stuff, Bucks still do their room service interview shows etc. And then CVV also gets non-AEW wrestlers to interview on his own channel. I guess like the wrestler deals it's non-exclusive or something, but if so why bother signing him?


I’ll say this - he definitely drops the ‘possibility of AEW’ a lot in his interviews

was noticeable in the Killer Kross one. Maybe he is on retainer for when they need him + he can unofficially snoop or something


----------



## RiverFenix

LifeInCattleClass said:


> And the newest BTE while we’re at it
> 
> new forum makes posting media easier, so that’s good ?‍♂


So who took the Dark Order phone number. Not Cutler or Nowazaka, so Avalon or QT Marshall? Either way it's a non-canon storyline anyways. I mean you can't have a total behind the scenes BTE and have a storyline building for television right? Hopefully not.


----------



## rbl85

I loved the "Did we at least win the key demo Kenny ?" love those guys XD
Like the fact they talked about the audio problem


----------



## RiverFenix

I thought it was weird how Matt was holding out his phone...

Behold a good ol' Easter egg -


----------



## bdon

Love Kenny Omega talking about it being “a marathon and not a sprint”. Nice little dig about them losing the ratings for two weeks and winning then right back after the holidays.

“What were we thinking!? Oh man, we’re so dead.”


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I thought it was weird how Matt was holding out his phone...
> 
> Behold a good ol' Easter egg -


Marty is as sure as shit coming

Good Vlog from Sammy this week


----------



## Gh0stFace

LifeInCattleClass said:


>


How cool of AEW showing they care about the fans


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

CVV interviews PnP






Another fan vid






Good little Cody interview. Alex is also getting quite good with these


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1205182128692043776
Hangman no sells the high five. The Dark Horse is coming - start winning!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1205351912964608000
Seems like Brandi’s new muscle is Canadian death match guy - Dr Luther


----------



## RiverFenix

^Dude is 51yrs old, so more a character than a wrestler. Probably a guy Jericho knew/trained with back in the Hart Dungeon who came cheaper than Gangrel.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The dude..... is gonna be a star


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1206288792094687232


----------



## rbl85

Page and Daniels might join the Dark Order if we Believe the last being the elite episode.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

rbl85 said:


> Page and Daniels might join the Dark Order if we Believe the last being the elite episode.


Yeah, dark order might be the biggest incoming force

the Dark Horse and the Fallen Angel incoming

edit: episode


----------



## RiverFenix

Angelico doing those pistol squats while balancing on the railing was impressive. Hybrid2 is criminally underused.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Sammy’s new Vlog






This is new - AEW control centre






Hehe - nice ad


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1207899897317470208
Aubrey does the stunner on after DARK 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1207540970935463936
Commercial 2


__
http://instagr.am/p/B6WovZ3JtTJ/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The Bucks are 'Outraged'   

it's like people haven't been following them for 5 years


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1209153299213099011
Latest BTW - Blood on my hands


----------



## RiverFenix

LifeInCattleClass said:


> The Bucks are 'Outraged'
> 
> it's like people haven't been following them for 5 years
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1209153299213099011


What else would you expect? But It's a bad look to be just brushing off and hamming up ridiculously bad wrestling though that is basically the Bucks in a nutshell.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

10/10 for Hangman's RDR 2 reference.


----------



## rbl85

Kennyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !

XD


----------



## RiverFenix

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Latest BTW - Blood on my hands


Statlander/Best Friends bit should be on television. 

As should the Bran Cutler hand-washing bit and Beaver Boys if they're going forward with the storyline. 

How can they keep intermixing kayfabe destroying hijinks and hilarity of BTE stuff with character building and storyline stuff. It's a paradox situation that shouldn't be happening. 

The "A Christmas Story" bit with Kaz was damn funny though. I said F-U-C-K, Fuck. I said FUCK.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Orange Cassidy has all the stuff  

Kris just following him was gold



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Statlander/Best Friends bit should be on television.
> 
> As should the Bran Cutler hand-washing bit and Beaver Boys if they're going forward with the storyline.
> 
> *How can they keep intermixing kayfabe destroying hijinks and hilarity of BTE stuff with character building and storyline stuff.* It's a paradox situation that shouldn't be happening.
> 
> The "A Christmas Story" bit with Kaz was damn funny though. I said F-U-C-K, Fuck. I said FUCK.


You've just explained the whole of BTE

its been happening forever - this is how they got famous


----------



## RiverFenix

LifeInCattleClass said:


> You've just explained the whole of BTE
> 
> its been happening forever - this is how they got famous


When they were not EVP's of a hundred million dollar capital investment wrestling company/television show. 

Dynamite is supposed to be stand alone story telling. And if it isn't, having kayfabe storyline mixed onto a behind the scenes BTE stuff doesn't make a lick of sense. Hey everybody wrestling is fake, here is behind the scenes stuff but hey here is some plot lines for the television show.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Dynamite is supposed to be stand alone story telling. And if it isn't, having kayfabe storyline mixed onto a behind the scenes BTE stuff doesn't make a lick of sense. *Hey everybody wrestling is fake*, here is behind the scenes stuff but hey here is some plot lines for the television show.


i think the cat’s out of the bag

on the investment - let TK worry about that - why should we?

he knew what he was buying - I am assuming if he wasn‘t happy they would change course

So..... in a massive turn of events.... it seems like Marko has the voice of an angel and will be 2020’s main panty dropper going by general comments on this


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1208943957742411776


----------



## RiverFenix

Ain't got nothing on The Bad Boy - 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1209178482804174852


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Joey is the gift that keeps on giving

but frickin hell - Marko can go pro with that shit


----------



## imthegame19

WWE fanboys get butthurt when they make fun of WWE. But the good thing about the Bucks. They also can poke fun of their own companies mistakes/botches. Interesting clip at the end with teasing someone of importances was dressed as a creeper. When they attacked the Bucks.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

imthegame19 said:


> WWE fanboys get butthurt when they make fun of WWE. But the good thing about the Bucks. They also can poke fun of their own companies mistakes/botches. Interesting clip at the end with teasing someone of importances was dressed as a creeper. When they attacked the Bucks.


That was Brandon


----------



## Jazminator

It was funny that Matt got made at Christopher Daniels for insulting Cracker Barrel. He didn't care about the insult being directed his wife.


----------



## Gh0stFace

LOL wow. Marko and Janella just made my night


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Sammy’s Vlog of the week






Mama bear lays the smackdown (sammy’s mom)


----------



## rbl85

It's me or did they talked about doing intergender matches in the last 15s of the last room service episode ?


----------



## zkorejo

This was great. Loved that they finally spoke out on NJPW and ROH being petty af for them leaving.


----------



## bdon

rbl85 said:


> It's me or did they talked about doing intergender matches in the last 15s of the last room service episode ?


They definitely discussed it, but they need to stay away from that for the time being. The women’s division lacks anyone capable of credibly delivering offense that would phase any man.

Hell, some don’t deliver offense capable of phasing a woman.


----------



## RiverFenix

Why was Nakazawa there at all? An(other) inside joke or something? Also when are they going to book the mixed tag - not on the Jacksonville show as that's Bucks/Omega vs PAC/Lucha Brothers. 

Maybe the Jericho Cruise is what they were getting at - International waters could be the kayfabe reason why it's allowed to happen as a special one time thing. Omega and Riho vs ??? and ??? 

Seems Kenny and Bucks have a business blind spot in that they can't see why NJPW would be upset that they left to start a rival company.


----------



## rbl85

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> *Why was Nakazawa there at all? An(other) inside joke or something? *Also when are they going to book the mixed tag - not on the Jacksonville show as that's Bucks/Omega vs PAC/Lucha Brothers.
> 
> Maybe the Jericho Cruise is what they were getting at - International waters could be the kayfabe reason why it's allowed to happen as a special one time thing. Omega and Riho vs ??? and ???
> 
> Seems Kenny and Bucks have a business blind spot in that they can't see why NJPW would be upset that they left to start a rival company.


He's one of the best friends of Omega so it's logical for him to eat with his friends.

There will be a "Road to…" episode this Sunday.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

zkorejo said:


> This was great. Loved that they finally spoke out on NJPW and ROH being petty af for them leaving.


Intergender match or intergender tag?

Interesting


----------



## 304418

zkorejo said:


> This was great. Loved that they finally spoke out on NJPW and ROH being petty af for them leaving.


I enjoyed the vid as well, even though I don’t normally watch. Not just the stuff regarding Omega and the Bucks leaving at WK13, but Styles, Gallows, and Anderson leaving at WK10.

This was a good watch overall.


----------



## reyfan

Not an AEW clip but it came up on recommended, quite surreal seeing Cody talking to Triple H and Triple H telling cody he doesn't know what's best for business, then after wards telling Cody "You went ALL IN" funny for shadowing for 6 years later.


----------



## imthegame19

This excellent hype for this weeks show. With a card of...

Cody vs Darby Allin

Trent vs Jon Moxley 

Omega&Young Bucks vs Pac&Lucha Bros

Dustin Rhodes vs Sammy Guevara

Riho vs Britt Baker vs Nyla Rose vs Shida-Womans Title

MJF promo 

Jericho Inner Circle segment with Moxley.


This show is looking very good. I'll say it now. With NXT having awards or best of show. I'll be disappointed if this show doesn't do 950,000 to million viewers even going up against National Championship Game.


----------



## EmbassyForever

yeah i'm going to be THAT guy that asks why tf this content not on TV? i mean Dustin's promo was fantastic, yet his TV return has been somewhat underwhelming. their main goal for 2020 should be finding the balance between the promos and matches.


----------



## rbl85

EmbassyForever said:


> yeah i'm going to be THAT guy that asks *why tf this content not on TV? *i mean Dustin's promo was fantastic, yet his TV return has been somewhat underwhelming. their main goal for 2020 should be finding the balance between the promos and matches.


Because the segments with that kind of promos always lost viewers since AEW started.


----------



## reyfan

EmbassyForever said:


> yeah i'm going to be THAT guy that asks why tf this content not on TV? i mean Dustin's promo was fantastic, yet his TV return has been somewhat underwhelming. their main goal for 2020 should be finding the balance between the promos and matches.


yeah this is a big gripe for me, to get the whole story they're making you watch not only the show on TV but keep up with the YT videos.


----------



## rbl85

reyfan said:


> yeah this is a big gripe for me, to get the whole story they're making you watch not only the show on TV but keep up with the YT videos.



I don't see what you miss if you don't watch this video….
It was basically a recap of what happened the previous weeks


----------



## imthegame19

EmbassyForever said:


> yeah i'm going to be THAT guy that asks why tf this content not on TV? i mean Dustin's promo was fantastic, yet his TV return has been somewhat underwhelming. their main goal for 2020 should be finding the balance between the promos and matches.


Hopefully they reshow that promo before the match this week.


----------



## Jazminator

Where. Is. Today's. Being. The. Elite?!?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Jazminator said:


> Where. Is. Today's. Being. The. Elite?!?


Mmm..... first missed monday in quite some time

understandable, but still wanted to see something - maybe ‘best of’

then again, Nick is editing everything - guess he needed a break


----------



## rbl85

Jazminator said:


> Where. Is. Today's. Being. The. Elite?!?


No Dynamite = no BTE.


----------



## RiverFenix

BTE is very largely filmed at Dynamite venue or in transit to the Dynamite venue. No Dynamite last week means no BTE this week. Probably why there was the "Road to..." vid this week. That seems to be an in house Cody Rhodes outlet.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Sammy is a dick 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1211811192852881408
New Sammy vlog






Based Dustin destroys Sammy 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1212039377779666945


----------



## RiverFenix

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1212028329471217667


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Year in review






He’s talking about you, not me ? 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1212161067209691136
Tonights gonna be massive


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1212423323994480641


----------



## V-Trigger




----------



## RiverFenix

Not feeling this idea - 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1212569778604380160


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Sammy‘s vlog






Another message for Bakahashi


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Not feeling this idea -
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1212569778604380160


Yeah, I’m neither strongly for nor against, but I’m not seeing the benefit of it, unless it’s part of a bigger story. Somebody newer could/should be getting the rub from a collaboration with Arn. For now I’ll just wait to see where they go with it.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

A horseman and a Rhodes together will never end well

Arn also owns the ‘Four Horsemen’ trademark - if all of this leads down a road when we see a new version of 4HM, I am all for it

Stick around for Jericho’s comments 






New BTE


----------



## Dice Morgan

Any guesses on who the Dark Order gave a mask to?? I had a hard time reading the note.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Note says something like

’once you’ve joined, you can never leave’

think its Brandon C


----------



## RiverFenix

Moxley in Japan -


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Dice Morgan said:


> Any guesses on who the Dark Order gave a mask to?? I had a hard time reading the note.


I think it's Brandon Cutler as well.


----------



## RKing85

I never knew I wanted Omega/Rhio vs Sabian/Penelope until this moment.

AEW Dark main event right there.


----------



## RiverFenix

RKing85 said:


> I never knew I wanted Omega/Rhio vs Sabian/Penelope until this moment.
> 
> AEW Dark main event right there.


Maybe in DDT. Khan has said no to intergender matches.


----------



## Aedubya

Dice Morgan said:


> Any guesses on who the Dark Order gave a mask to?? I had a hard time reading the note.


They made it far too obvious that its Cutler
You can see its him in the mask v The Elite beatdown down 2019 ending, same figure - same movements - same mask lol


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Maybe in DDT. Khan has said no to intergender matches.


Most likely not matches on TNT

but I’m gonna guess DARK is going to start being fair game


----------



## RiverFenix

Aedubya said:


> They made it far too obvious that its Cutler
> You can see its him in the mask v The Elite beatdown down 2019 ending, same figure - same movements - same mask lol


And nobody will pop except the Bucks in Gorilla. Nobody cares about Cutler, and even less do who don't watch BTE where the bulk of the Cutler as BFF's with the Bucks known. I mean on Dynamite has there been any storyline linking the Bucks to Cutler for the payoff to mean a remote thing with the fans?


----------



## Aedubya

No


----------



## rbl85

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Most likely not matches on TNT
> 
> but I’m gonna guess DARK is going to start being fair game


Khan don't want to see a man hitting a woman.
Having an intergender tag match does not mean that the guy is going to hit the girl.


----------



## RapShepard

Good shit, but of course they had to hit the sob story with Marko. But they put over the JE vs BF well though


----------



## The Dude

If they’re going to do JE vs. Best Friends would it kill them to actually build it up?

I mean, you have these random matches every week that are just forgotten about the week after.

You have to present this stuff in an episodic fashion.


----------



## RiverFenix

They should shave 2-3 minutes off of matches and air those type of vignettes on television.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

RapShepard said:


> Good shit, but of course they had to hit the sob story with Marko. But they put over the JE vs BF well though


To be fair...... Marko has a sob story

but the core of the story is overcoming it, not dwelling on it

in counter, JB and Luchasaurus did not have a sob story - so..... 1/3 ain’t bad (since you always point out the sob stories, i’ll have to now point out the non-sob stories for balance  )

No room for Weakness in the Dark Order


----------



## RapShepard

LifeInCattleClass said:


> To be fair...... Marko has a sob story
> 
> but the core of the story is overcoming it, not dwelling on it
> 
> in counter, JB and Luchasaurus did not have a sob story - so..... 1/3 ain’t bad (since you always point out the sob stories, i’ll have to now point out the non-sob stories for balance  )


I counter you with Jungle Boys had some sob with the mentioning of his dad. And Luchasaurus is obviously a sob story with him being the last of his kind lmao.


----------



## Aedubya

Awesome video package


----------



## bdon

Well, he said erased instead of DELETEd.

ugh.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Sammy’s Vlog








RapShepard said:


> I counter you with Jungle Boys had some sob with the mentioning of his dad. And Luchasaurus is obviously a sob story with him being the last of his kind lmao.




I will have to counter with Le Champions’ story of being the GOAT and Sammy’s story of being a spanish god.

not to mention the undefeated MMA fighting machine - the big talker himself, Big Hurt Jake Hager



ps> Luchasaurus has a babysaurus now.... and really, how long until we get a girl dino? Can’t be too long

pps> Orange Cassidy! Too cool to ever have a sob story forever!

Might be an interesting podcast


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214522094144425984
Just a little something `i found online


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1215785568736632838
Darby Allin interview


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1216042977224577029


----------



## LongPig666

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Darby Allin interview
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1216042977224577029


_When asked what signing with EVOLVE entails, Darby said, *"Being a moron who sits in a van for 30 hours and doesn't get flights [and working] twice a month."*_

This pretty much sums up wrestlers in NXT UK specifically, as well as other "developmental" promotions aligned with WWE. So hats off to Allin for not taking his 30 pieces of silver to sit around in the canteen dreaming of being a headliner.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

LongPig666 said:


> _When asked what signing with EVOLVE entails, Darby said, *"Being a moron who sits in a van for 30 hours and doesn't get flights [and working] twice a month."*_
> 
> This pretty much sums up wrestlers in NXT UK specifically, as well as other "developmental" promotions aligned with WWE. So hats off to Allin for not taking his 30 pieces of silver to sit around in the canteen dreaming of being a headliner.


if you can, listen to his whole Jericho interview

a guy like him is made for AEW

We’ve seen this already, but they just posted it on their youtube






Newest BTE






No joke.... i want a OC / Kris team to face Kenny / Riho 

Sadie Gibbs seems to have rebranded herself as ‘Amazing Grace’


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1216728866561122304


----------



## rbl85

That's quite an ole ole outfit that she have there.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

rbl85 said:


> That's quite an ole ole outfit that she have there.


I mean... I paused the video a couple times I'll admit


----------



## Majmo_Mendez

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Newest BTE


Stuff like those Hangman's segments (especially the one with Jimmy Valiant) should be on Dynamite


----------



## RiverFenix

I liked the name Sadie. But I'm also a supporter of wrestlers NOT using their real life names as the characters they portray on a wrestling show. I like the hard line between character and real life person.


----------



## bdon

Majmo_Mendez said:


> Stuff like those Hangman's segments (especially the one with Jimmy Valiant) should be on Dynamite


Been my biggest gripe with the show for a while.


----------



## rbl85

bdon said:


> Been my biggest gripe with the show for a while.


Those types of segments are not good rating-wise.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Majmo_Mendez said:


> Stuff like those Hangman's segments (especially the one with Jimmy Valiant) should be on Dynamite


I couldn’t hear a word Jimmy said

so, that’s a ‘no’ from me personally

.... the OC / Kris stuff? Totally needs to be on tv 

Road to Bash premiering soon


----------



## TD Stinger

I don’t know what’s going on with Kris and OC on BTE, but I’d ship it.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Sammy’s latest vlog


----------



## Aedubya

The sound issues on BTE are a continuous disgrace


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Aedubya said:


> The sound issues on BTE are a continuous disgrace


Its a feature

Private Part is happy bout the news 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1217513115522342913
Best. interview. Ever.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1217559681289408519
Taz signs


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1217838923050881027
You know what that means - Sammy;s vlog


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1218266338730397697


----------



## imthegame19

LifeInCattleClass said:


> You know what that means - Sammy;s vlog
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1218266338730397697


Featuring two likely future AEW wrestlers Brodie Lee and Brian Cage.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

imthegame19 said:


> Featuring two likely future AEW wrestlers Brodie Lee and Brian Cage.


yep, after Marty’s (understandable) 180, they need to secure Brodie and Cage - and this is a good indicator


----------



## LongPig666

Tony, Cody.......there's still time to do this


----------



## IamMark




----------



## RiverFenix

Is that the same Evil Uno? Voice seemed different and he looked skinnier. Latter could be he's taking his spot seriously and getting into better shape.


----------



## IamMark

a skinnier humbled Uno.


----------



## Geeee

I guess the guy who pulled his punches on Dustin is sleeping with the fishes?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Sammy’s vlog






Latest BTE


----------



## imthegame19

IamMark said:


>


Oh wow great spin on the botch punches. Having it by someone who wasn't fully committed to the group and not wanting to actually punch Dustin. They should have shown this on tv and a few weeks ago.


----------



## Aedubya

They did show it a few weeks ago - not on tv though


----------



## El Hammerstone

imthegame19 said:


> Oh wow great spin on the botch punches. Having it by someone who wasn't fully committed to the group and not wanting to actually punch Dustin. *They should have shown this on tv* and a few weeks ago*.*


Fucking Yes.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Bahamas control centre






Darby is the coolest


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220734059468525568


----------



## LongPig666

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220336908338782208
Well done ladies. Now get back to AEW ASAP!


----------



## RiverFenix

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1221509374700670983
I wish it was an actual therapist and not the twist ending. Also these type of vids don't make sense in the production aspect - we can see her delusions now. Since this Brandi account also tweets kayfabe at other AEW wrestlers, are we to believe that they have seen this video kayfabe as well? So wrestlers too saw her delusions, or did they just see a written/produced sketch/vignette by Brandi?


----------



## rbl85

You asking yourself way too much questions.


----------



## AEW_19




----------



## El Hammerstone

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1221509374700670983
> I wish it was an actual therapist and not the twist ending. Also these type of vids don't make sense in the production aspect - we can see her delusions now. Since this Brandi account also tweets kayfabe at other AEW wrestlers, are we to believe that they have seen this video kayfabe as well? So wrestlers too saw her delusions, or did they just see a written/produced sketch/vignette by Brandi?


Honestly, I would have no issue playing along if they released Marko Stunt and it was made clear to us that he was just a horrible shared hallucination that we were all having.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

I loved that Brandi video

New BTE


----------



## Jazminator

Man, that cruise looked like so much fun! From the wrestling and karaoke, to the food and meet-and-greets, to the casino and sightseeing. It must have been such an awesome time.


----------



## AEW_19




----------



## LifeInCattleClass

AEW_19 said:


>


some older stuff in there - but so well put together.

Aces


----------



## LongPig666

Just popped up in my notifications.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Darby is feeling moody again 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1221988341236817921
Bonus match






Sammy’s latest Vlog






Latest control centre






Mox interview


----------



## imthegame19

Moxley did at least 5 interviews yesterday. Sean Ross Sapp for Fightful is still coming too.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Kip & Penelope team is getting better


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1222672561181319169
My people have suffered enough 






Coach‘s corner


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1222710254556725248
Spears does Colt


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1222925600953970689
Nyla after everyone


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1222964886239633410


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Nightmare Colllective has also donated Mel’s hair to cancer association

they’re gonna make haters feel so bad 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1223255295339704321


----------



## El Hammerstone

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Nightmare Colllective has also donated Mel’s hair to cancer association
> 
> *they’re gonna make haters feel so bad*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1223255295339704321


Not at all; it's great that they're doing this for charity, but it doesn't make what I see on my tv any less god awful. They could have just as easily done this off television.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1223274745287675906


----------



## Aedubya

Isnt that DDPs daughter?


----------



## LongPig666

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1223329164750618625


----------



## The Masked Avenger

Aedubya said:


> Isnt that DDPs daughter?


Yes


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

I'm sure many will hate this (obvs) - but all in good fun.

Sidenote.... I want to see more of Lindaman in AEW


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1223701499210895360
Session 2 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1223802936486252545


----------



## El Hammerstone

Chris Hansen, yes THAT Chris Hansen, has a message for Joey Janella:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1222667204963053575


----------



## imthegame19

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1224059917721645057


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

I’m starting to wonder if Mox is gonna win.


----------



## imthegame19

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I’m starting to wonder if Mox is gonna win.


Did you think he wasn't going to? Or do these promos make you think he's not now? Either way I wouldn't read too much into it. Remember it's not like WWE. When script is being written to storyline to feed into out come of a match. This was just Moxley likely coming up something on the fly after the match.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

imthegame19 said:


> Did you think he wasn't going to? Or do these promos make you think he's not now? Either way I wouldn't read too much into it. Remember it's not like WWE. When script is being written to storyline to feed into out come of a match. This was just Moxley likely coming up something on the fly after the match.


i was sure he was going to

his promos (not just this one - he did a couple similar interviews) make him feel overconfident. Which opens up the possibility he loses

which is what i love about AEW - i’m never sure who is going to win


----------



## imthegame19

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i was sure he was going to
> 
> his promos (not just this one - he did a couple similar interviews) make him feel overconfident. Which opens up the possibility he loses
> 
> which is what i love about AEW - i’m never sure who is going to win


It's coming and he's winning it at Revolution or Double Or Nothing. They are hyping up Moxley as end game to Jericho title at some point. It just depends on if Jericho has something up his sleeve or not to hold onto it little longer or not. Do they keep the chase going and risk it getting stale?


Or does Moxley win and Inner Circle makes Moxley life hell for 3 months leading to Jericho rematch at Double Or Nothing. I can't see Jericho or Moxley losing and just moving on to something else. Unless Hager turns on Jericho or something.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Newest BTE

the 2nd half of this is such good shit. Hangman is amazing


----------



## RiverFenix

^Gee, wuz Kaz and Sky looking in Brandon Cutler's bag by mistake?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> ^Gee, wuz Kaz and Sky looking in Brandon Cutler's bag by mistake?


i thought Cutler might have put it there

edit> Matt offering Brandon a Medium Dark Roast  - he had a ‘dark order’


----------



## El Hammerstone

__





MJF Shocks Radio Show With Angry Call-In Rant About Cody Rhodes


MJF will respond when he sees fit. Today on Busted Open Radio was that day for Dave LaGreca to receive an unexpected earful from the Salt Of The Earth. We




www.ringsidenews.com





I said it before and I'll say it again, this man is a treasure.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Sammy’s latest vlog

i hope Joe Alonso lands some sort of gig with them one day


----------



## LongPig666

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1222591395158011904
Noice!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

LongPig666 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1222591395158011904
> Noice!


if they can just be fulltime AEW

i like Bea, but Jamie is a star in waiting for sure


----------



## RiverFenix

LifeInCattleClass said:


> if they can just be fulltime AEW
> 
> i like Bea, but Jamie is a star in waiting for sure


I just don't see it. If they were coming Stateside full time they'd go WWE. I think both are focused on Japan with AEW their side gig. Has Bea won a match in AEW? I don't even know why she bothers really.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I just don't see it. If they were coming Stateside full time they'd go WWE. I think both are focused on Japan with AEW their side gig. Has Bea won a match in AEW? I don't even know why she bothers really.


Will had a twitter Q&A and I asked him how he and Bea will handle it if she was fulltime AEW

he said ‘she already is, she’s doing dates for Stardom. But she’s fulltime AEW’

i’m guessing her time will come to be on our screens more - most likely just wants to finish up their stardom run.

he also said Kenny took her ‘under his wing’ and they are all very close

she seems locked in with AEW

no idea about Jamie


----------



## RiverFenix

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Will had a twitter Q&A and I asked him how he and Bea will handle it if she was fulltime AEW
> 
> he said ‘she already is, she’s doing dates for Stardom. But she’s fulltime AEW’
> 
> i’m guessing her time will come to be on our screens more - most likely just wants to finish up their stardom run.
> 
> he also said Kenny took her ‘under his wing’ and they are all very close
> 
> she seems locked in with AEW
> 
> no idea about Jamie


Very good to hear. Bea should be the person they build the division around, or at least one of the centerpieces. Now if she and Sadie could get over their personal shit.

AEW has booked Bea like crud up to this point though - that point stands.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Very good to hear. Bea should be the person they build the division around, or at least one of the centerpieces. Now if she and Sadie could get over their personal shit.
> 
> AEW has booked Bea like crud up to this point though - that point stands.


yep, she should be booked at or near the top

her pop at fyter fest showed as much

AEW control centre






For those that missed the ‘heartburn’ ad 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1225247710850084864
Arn is going to kill somebody


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1225319344256753673
If you missed Darby’s segment


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1225243283342839808
This.... is pretty amazing


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Mox interview






Brandi burns the NC


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1226688110060331008
BTE 190






Very good “road to” video.

Jimmy is back


----------



## Jazminator

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Very good “road to” video.
> 
> Jimmy is back


MJF vs Jungle Boy!!!


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Mox interview


I love that he’s wearing the eye patch. Really selling it lol


----------



## LongPig666

LifeInCattleClass said:


> BTE 190


"This EVP job suuuuuuucccckkkksss"


----------



## reyfan

LifeInCattleClass said:


> BTE 190


"Guys make sure the thumbnail is my back, I don't think enough people saw it on the original tweet, or the beginning of that ad i did a few days later"


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

reyfan said:


> "Guys make sure the thumbnail is my back, I don't think enough people saw it on the original tweet, or the beginning of that ad i did a few days later"


it was the highest rated, final segment and a key story driver

but ’duhHHrrrRRRR cOdY’


----------



## bdon

Imagine if Roman Reigns or Seth Rollins made as much of the show about them as Cody does. Just imagine it.

And before you say it, no I don’t watch WWE, but I listen to enough podcasts and watch enough YouTube to know who is over and who isn’t.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

bdon said:


> Imagine if Roman Reigns or Seth Rollins made as much of the show about them as Cody does. Just imagine it.
> 
> And before you say it, no I don’t watch WWE, but I listen to enough podcasts and watch enough YouTube to know who is over and who isn’t.


what are you even talking about mate? Cody is one of the most over faces in the industry at the moment

top of the food pile. A blind man could see it.


----------



## bdon

I am not denying his being over. I am saying anyone could be this over in AEW with as much of the show and spectacle about them.

The reason I brought up Reigns was he gets shit on for having everything come back to him. Vince’s chosen man. Cody doesn’t receive the backlash, because fans play along and haven’t grown tired of it. Yet.

Let me ask this: why wasn’t Cody this over in WWE, New Japan, ROH, etc. He’s used his booking power to put himself in all of the top storylines, weekly top entrance, etc. He has made and booked himself to be the face of the company.

It’s all very inorganic.


----------



## reyfan

LifeInCattleClass said:


> it was the highest rated, final segment and a key story driver
> 
> but ’duhHHrrrRRRR cOdY’


Edge's live sex celebration was the highest rated segment of RAW back in the day, then for the next few weeks every time did we see him sitting on a bed to remind us or did he keep trying to do new things? hopefully this doesn't become the new "fuck on me" or "my dad is dead" thing that he repeats to the point of being cringeworthy, the guy is much too talented to do that.


----------



## rbl85

bdon said:


> I am not denying his being over. I am saying anyone could be this over in AEW with as much of the show and spectacle about them.
> 
> The reason I brought up Reigns was he gets shit on for having everything come back to him. Vince’s chosen man. Cody doesn’t receive the backlash, because fans play along and haven’t grown tired of it. Yet.
> 
> Let me ask this: why wasn’t Cody this over in WWE, New Japan, ROH, etc. He’s used his booking power to put himself in all of the top storylines, weekly top entrance, etc. He has made and booked himself to be the face of the company.
> 
> It’s all very inorganic.


Anyone , really ?


----------



## The Masked Avenger

reyfan said:


> Edge's live sex celebration was the highest rated segment of RAW back in the day, then for the next few weeks every time did we see him sitting on a bed to remind us or did he keep trying to do new things? hopefully this doesn't become the new "fuck on me" or "my dad is dead" thing that he repeats to the point of being cringeworthy, the guy is much too talented to do that.


It's been 6 days and it was on BTE and Cody's IG. It is something that happened in the main event slot on their show of course AEW are going to promote it. And if social media was like now back then you bet your ass they would have been putting it up constantly.


----------



## bdon

rbl85 said:


> Anyone , really ?


To an extent, yes. He has made the show all about himself.

There’s a reason he is constantly doing these quick feuds that keep his story “fresh”, why he is constantly on the mic, why he has a WEEKLY entrance typically reserved for Mania-level PPVs, etc.

He’s an insecure narcissist that is deeply bothered by his wrestling career to date, likely stemming from the decades of misuse that Vince has done with his family.

But the main question hasn’t been addressed: why is Cody getting so over NOW vs everywhere else he’s ever been? What ONE major change has occurred?


----------



## LongPig666

bdon said:


> I am saying *anyone* could be this over in AEW with as much of the show and spectacle about them.


But they are not. From lower mid to upper mid table, pretty much every wrestler (mostly unknowns at the time) has been given the chance to get over, it was something AEW focused on. While some are over others are not. 



> The reason I brought up *Reigns* was he gets shit on for having everything come back to him. Vince’s chosen man. Cody doesn’t receive the backlash, because fans play along and haven’t grown tired of it. Yet.


This is where you should be using an example of having "as much of the show and spectacle about them" and not Cody. From 2016 to last year, Cody was touring the globe getting massive pops everywhere, Roman Reigns was getting booed out of the arena! So Cody as an *Indy wrestler* was getting over much better than a guy who had a $b promotion, The Rock and Undertaker and its insane CEO behind him and still he's not really over.



> He’s an *insecure narcissist *that is deeply bothered by his wrestling career to date, likely stemming from the decades of misuse that Vince has done with his family.


I have seen no traits of him being a narcissist. Can you provide examples - or are you just talking shit?



> But the main question hasn’t been addressed: why is Cody getting so over NOW vs everywhere else he’s ever been? What ONE major change has occurred?


This is a loaded question and shouldn't be answered.


----------



## bdon

Why is it loaded?


----------



## LongPig666

bdon said:


> Why is it loaded?


Because you have implied that he's only over *now* because he books for himself - all in one question!






3:54 LOL at Jimmy Havoc
4:20 lol at Jake Hagar


----------



## bdon

LongPig666 said:


> Because you have implied that he's only over *now* because he books for himself - all in one question!


He isn’t booking himself? He WAS booking himself in the past? Which is it?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

bdon said:


> I am not denying his being over. I am saying anyone could be this over in AEW with as much of the show and spectacle about them.
> 
> The reason I brought up Reigns was he gets shit on for having everything come back to him. Vince’s chosen man. Cody doesn’t receive the backlash, because fans play along and haven’t grown tired of it. Yet.
> 
> Let me ask this: why wasn’t Cody this over in WWE, New Japan, ROH, etc. He’s used his booking power to put himself in all of the top storylines, weekly top entrance, etc. He has made and booked himself to be the face of the company.
> 
> It’s all very inorganic.


I mean, its hard for me to disagree more

I hated Cody in WWE - thought he was a talentless midcarder at best. His best work was when he had the face mask.

then in ROH and NJPW i didn’t follow him, or skipped his matches.

he only started to interest me, when i saw him on BTE - and even then it was slow.

but his personality started to shine / and his sense of humour and overall demeanour

i personally then became a ‘fan’ to some degree / but Kenny and the rest still outshined him

until his match with Dustin and AEW overall - his character work in that match just turned it up a notch. Everything thereafter, from the Road to series, which he produced himself remember, to his matches and story arc - just top notch

so much so, he would’ve been my own personal choice as first champ. IMO he very organically became the most over - a Pompous entrance by itself doesn’t do that. In fact, the dumb entrance just adds to his charm



reyfan said:


> Edge's live sex celebration was the highest rated segment of RAW back in the day, then for the next few weeks every time did we see him sitting on a bed to remind us or did he keep trying to do new things? hopefully this doesn't become the new "fuck on me" or "my dad is dead" thing that he repeats to the point of being cringeworthy, the guy is much too talented to do that.


Every week he was the ‘rated R superstar’ mate, the sex celebration changed his whole character - and he has such a massive amount of bits around it - Lita’s whole hooooo thing, the feud with Hardy and so on and so on.

bad example IMO


----------



## bdon

Soooo...his booking really won you over.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

bdon said:


> *But the main question hasn’t been addressed: why is Cody getting so over NOW vs everywhere else he’s ever been? What ONE major change has occurred?*


he became the saviour of wrestling and is the ‘corporate’ face of this whole new business

people who cheer for AEW will just very naturally get behind Cody - they see the two as intertwined 

i know i do


----------



## bdon

LifeInCattleClass said:


> he became the saviour of wrestling and is the ‘corporate’ face of this whole new business
> 
> people who cheer for AEW will just very naturally get behind Cody - they see the two as intertwined
> 
> i know i do


Appreciate the honesty.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

bdon said:


> Soooo...his booking really won you over.


his character work won me over

only time his booking was wrong was winning against Spears

So.... this happened 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1227825611470757889


----------



## RiverFenix

Scooby was front and center - was he a plant? Are these feel good post show bits leading somewhere or just silly bits to air on BTE and sent the fans home happy. If it's the latter this will just encourage fans to dress up and try to get noticed and distract from the in-ring.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Scooby was front and center - was he a plant? Are these feel good post show bits leading somewhere or just silly bits to air on BTE and sent the fans home happy. If it's the latter this will just encourage fans to dress up and try to get noticed and distract from the in-ring.


nah, just fans - they do this after every show

’jesus’ has been there twice now, other times its OC kids

scooby was a legit fan, otherwise MJF would’ve done more to him


----------



## IamMark

MJF tore a couple of signs of this one guy but he had about 25 others ready as backup. lol


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

MJF promo on ‘the champ’ Cody


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1227804967366483968


IamMark said:


> MJF tore a couple of signs of this one guy but he had about 25 others ready as backup. lol


that was so funny when it happened

Sure Arn..... suuuuurrrreeeee


----------



## Dave Santos

TheAmazingLucas did a video on Nyla Rose winning the title. 

A lot of the comments there are pretty harsh bashing the womens division. Wonder what percentage of them are wwe fans.


----------



## AEW_19

Dave Santos said:


> TheAmazingLucas did a video on Nyla Rose winning the title.
> 
> A lot of the comments there are pretty harsh bashing the womens division. Wonder what percentage of them are wwe fans.


It's only starting to find it's feet. It will probably take another year before it starts to come together.


----------



## El Hammerstone

Dave Santos said:


> TheAmazingLucas did a video on Nyla Rose winning the title.
> 
> A lot of the comments there are pretty harsh bashing the womens division. *Wonder what percentage of them are wwe fans.*


A significant number of people outside the current wrestling bubble in general do not take well to these kinds of things. People like Lucas have very devoted followings (trust me, I'm familiar with him), and a lot of these followers may swear off ever giving AEW a chance if someone like Lucas speaks badly about it. I'm not trying to start a debate on this, I'm just saying that it's a very real possibility, especially if other forms of media are any indication.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

AEW Dark - ep20


----------



## LongPig666

LifeInCattleClass said:


>


LOL at Page. "It's Nick, he's got a weak scrotum" - Trent Beretta: "His Balls"!!



Dave Santos said:


> TheAmazingLucas did a video on Nyla Rose winning the title.
> 
> A lot of the comments there are pretty harsh bashing the womens division. Wonder what percentage of them are wwe fans.


This is the same idiot who said he wanted everyone involved in making "Star Wars: The Last Jedi" to get cancer and go through agonizing kemo because it had a female lead. Just another retarded angry right wing conspiracy theorist. Nothing to see here.


----------



## AEW_19

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1230316249831350273


----------



## The Masked Avenger

AEW_19 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1230316249831350273


Knew that was coming but I wished they showed it on tv.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

AEW_19 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1230316249831350273


dammit! I knew it was coming - but i need Shanna to win one

and she’s not winning against Brit v2.0

Post match from Cody


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1230344011849904130
Sammy with GOAT tier selling

in 2 years, MJF, Jungle Boy, Darby Allin, Sammy G will be the names at the top of the card


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1230301298307715072
Coach’s corner






Friday Night DARK


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Marko has some kinda talent


__
https://soundcloud.com/user-535995562%2Fall-my-friends

MJF has been doing the media rounds for Revolution - like Cody normally would


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1233532828970819586
C2E2 talk panel






Tony Khan media scrum






Thought this was a strong explanation by Brian about Cody’s tat placement


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1233965694590562304


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Latest BTE






Road to Denver


----------



## omaroo

I dont like how tony and other EVPs are acting like there is nothing wrong with the womens divisions.

Tony is deluded in that video if he actually believes the women matches have been great.

Honestly the womens divisions is utter crap. Its just trash. The worst part of AEW imo. Cant see it even being good over the new 12 months as WWE has all the best women wrestlers.


----------



## Jazminator

omaroo said:


> Honestly the womens divisions is utter crap. Its just trash.


Well, that's your _OPINION._ In my own opinion, think the women's division is far from "crap." It's a work in progress, and there are some good pieces already there in Riho, Britt, Yuka, Shida, Statlander and even Nyla. I've seen some good matches, and they're only going to get better. The talent depth is more shallow among the women, so it's only natural that finding quality talent is going to take time in AEW.


----------



## omaroo

Yes it is my opinion and honestly the women matches are no way as good as WWE women matches.

Not fond of Nyla being champion either. Mainly because she is really green.

There is not enough good womens talent for them to go after either.


----------



## RiverFenix

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1234587766794727424


LifeInCattleClass said:


> Latest BTE


End of vid teaser - 910 Area code is North Carolina. Hmmm......


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

omaroo said:


> Yes it is my opinion and honestly the women matches are no way as good as WWE women matches.
> 
> Not fond of Nyla being champion either. Mainly because she is really green.
> 
> There is not enough good womens talent for them to go after either.


it took WWE 70 years to get to the women’s level they have now

they also have all the biggest stars.

AEW started with nothing - and it is building along nicely

it’ll take awhile still - but they’ve progressed


----------



## omaroo

Will be quite a few years before the womens division gets even decent.

That is my main criticism of AEW atm.


----------



## El Hammerstone

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1233449184252092417
Shawn Spears taking his search for a tag team partner to the next level.


----------



## RiverFenix

It would be interesting if Spears and Tully were actually empowered by Khan and the EVP's to find somebody and they'd be hired to the role. 

Is there somebody from Spears' FCW past that could be brought in? I noticed this from way back -



> OVW (Ohio Valley Wrestling) Southern Tag Team title w/Colt Cabana by winning a Tournament (November 7, 2007);



Colt would make an interesting odd couple pairing with Spears and Tully.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Sammy’s vlog


----------



## Even Flow

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Sammy’s vlog


Love Sammy's vlog's.


----------



## El Hammerstone




----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Spears wins at life

i would not be shocked if the iiconics show up in AEW one day


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1235245361637314562


----------



## The Masked Avenger

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Spears wins at life
> 
> i would not be shocked if the iiconics show up in AEW one day
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1235245361637314562


I'm pretty sure they will or at least Peyton will.


----------



## Aedubya

The britt baker/swole promo on Road To... was excellent


----------



## AEW_19

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240778012922126336


----------



## RiverFenix

Sammy's vlogs are getting better and better - getting his own "bits" and using underutilized guys. Jack Evans as the Cheeky Smoker this week was fun eating the hottest chip. Also a very interesting non-AEW signed cameo appearance (Backstage at Dynamite last week) - but you have to watch it to see who.

I wouldn't blame you if you skip past the first three minutes though. Marko usually ain't this annoying on the vlogs.


----------



## AEW_19

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241480599929585664


----------



## RiverFenix

AEW_19 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241480599929585664


That's....not good. At all. Makes my ears bleed, and doesn't seem like it fits the character.


----------



## The Masked Avenger

Yea Rukus doesn't seem to be all that good.


----------



## AEW_19




----------



## Jazminator

LOL! I love Sammy and Darby.


----------



## imthegame19

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243371538658856965
Moxley cameo on Renee Young YouTube verison of WWE Backstage.


----------



## Jazminator

imthegame19 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243371538658856965
> Moxley cameo on Renee Young YouTube verison of WWE Backstage.


That was awesome! And I love Xavier’s laugh.


----------



## AEW_19




----------



## punkypower

I didn't see it posted on either episode thread or this thread, but AEW has started doing post-show commentaries with our beloved (and missed)/commentators.

Last week was Taz, which was fantastic!! This week was GOLD with JR, Taz, and Excalibur. It tickles me just how IDGAF JR is these days.

Also, going to put it in spoilers, in case it is true, but one of them gave a COMPLETELY different view on the Jericho/VG1:



Spoiler: They think..



Jericho is "descending into madness" after losing the title


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

L O L

Oc is the best


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1245773339458785280


----------



## El Hammerstone

Interesting little cameo from a certain female wrestler, as well as a couple actual matches.


----------



## rbl85

She already did a cameo before.


----------



## El Hammerstone

rbl85 said:


> She already did a cameo before.


Haven't seen every episode, was still nice to see.


----------



## RiverFenix

El Hammerstone said:


> Haven't seen every episode, was still nice to see.


Morrison was in a couple episodes himself even. WWE must have offered big money. She's up at the end of the year.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Jake, man..... gold


----------



## Geeee

Anyone else think Peter Avalon is way better on BTE than he is in AEW? Should just run with this character on TV instead of the librarian stuff


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## El Hammerstone

Cody discusses the TNT title.


----------



## Chan Hung

El Hammerstone said:


> Cody discusses the TNT title.


I sense a possible turn in the future.


----------



## El Hammerstone

Chan Hung said:


> I sense a possible turn in the future.


Exactly my thoughts.


----------



## AEW_19




----------



## IamMark

Sandra the Seamstress is using her time to make masks for the people in need. 👏


----------



## punkypower

So, they're doing a ZOOM for the latest "Road To.."??

Allie looks rough!! Hope it was just an unfortunate photo shot!!

Nice continuity, Britt!!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1249471233898483726


----------



## RiverFenix

^It's a woman without professional make-up job. Lame ass gimp mask Blade chooses to wear and thinks is a good gimmick is the worst part of that still frame.


----------



## punkypower

True, I'm a woman who, before the last year couldn't even leave the house to get gas without makeup.😂🤣

It just looked like one or both of her eyes was extremely swollen, so I was worried for her.

Spot on with the Blade observation!

I don't think it can be stated enough HOW great a human DDP is (and of course, love both him and Jake)!!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1249485260854788097


----------



## Aedubya

Allie showing how it should be done

No one should be touching their face during this pandemic, make up should be the last thing on peoples minds

Great example to set


----------



## Geeee

I'm pretty sure Allie is just mid-blink

Some of these performers have trash tier webcams/mics. Tony Khan should send them some upgrades lol


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Matttt vs Niccckkkk Jacckkkssooooonnnn


----------



## Aedubya

I really hope people are washing their hands with a bit more authority & enthusiasm than Brandi & Darby here lol


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

This was insane - some of those bumps


----------



## AEW_19

LifeInCattleClass said:


> This was insane - some of those bumps


I wonder what the cliffhanger will be.


----------



## RiverFenix

AEW_19 said:


> I wonder what the cliffhanger will be.


#FTR


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

AEW_19 said:


> I wonder what the cliffhanger will be.


yup..... FTR


----------



## Chan Hung

punkypower said:


> I don't think it can be stated enough HOW great a human DDP is (and of course, love both him and Jake)!!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1249485260854788097


That's awesome of DDP...funny at the end of the video @1:10 the cat just like no biggie walks in Jake's room, probably wants to eat lol


----------



## AEW_19




----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Joe Alonzo spitting a bit of fire at Cody before his DARK match


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1252412035893047297


----------



## RiverFenix

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1252618450863882240
Not a fan of "The Revolt" at all. Love the team though. Seems they just wanted an "R" word and AEW already used "Revolution" for it's PPV.






Marty The Moth and Ricky Starks make appearances. Pretty sure Marty the Moths appearance is from when AEW was in SLC before the national shutdown. Starks bit mentions the 6ft and calling the CDC so it's more recent. I assume Starks probably lives in Ga as NWA Powerr is based out of there as well.


----------



## Jazminator

AEW_19 said:


>


Lol! That bit with Tony, Britt and Brandi was hilarious!


----------



## AEW_19

😂 What the hell


----------



## punkypower

..not a video, but since this is the closest thing we have to a random thread..

In the case of the weirdest support today, JR appreciates Sunny's "entrepreneurship" and encourages his followers to subscribe to her OnlyFan's account.

Between that randomness of that alone and the responses, I've gotten much needed amusement for the day!!😂🤣


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1253089449480683521


----------



## RiverFenix

punkypower said:


> ..not a video, but since this is the closest thing we have to a random thread..
> 
> In the case of the weirdest support today, JR appreciates Sunny's "entrepreneurship" and encourages his followers to subscribe to her OnlyFan's account.
> 
> Between that randomness of that alone and the responses, I've gotten much needed amusement for the day!!😂🤣
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1253089449480683521


I just assume JR doesn't know what that really is and Sunny reached out to him for a plug.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

punkypower said:


> ..not a video, but since this is the closest thing we have to a random thread..
> 
> In the case of the weirdest support today, JR appreciates Sunny's "entrepreneurship" and encourages his followers to subscribe to her OnlyFan's account.
> 
> Between that randomness of that alone and the responses, I've gotten much needed amusement for the day!!😂🤣
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1253089449480683521


JR is such a horndog 

For those wondering, he is the young Chris Masters lookalike

Vanilla Vance / Preston Vance - named ‘Ten’ now


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1253134388491157512


----------



## AEW_19

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1253388956546326529
I don't know much about Deonna but AEW sounds like her preferred choice.


----------



## RiverFenix

Tony Khan is the big Britt Baker backer in AEW, so if she puts in a good word for Deonna I expect it would get done. Purrazzo basically asked out or made it known that she was considering outside WWE options because it wasn't happening for her getting a real chance - you don't do that without some understanding of where your next paycheck is going to come from. 

AEW needs more women for their roster who can make the tapings now. Riho, Emi, Yuka, Bea and Shanna stuck outside for the next while. Not sure where Sadie is but she was seen as a developmental. Anna Jay and Penelope Ford are still learning themselves. Bunny and Brandi largely out of ring now - Bates mostly as well. So currently the whole of the available division is Nyla, Swole, Baker, Shida, Statlander. 

I believe I read developmental cuts only get 30 days No-Compete Clause pay, so Deonna could show up in AEW by May 15th. Statlander vs Purrazzo would be a decent feud out of the gate and give both something to do.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

One day, they’ll headline a PPV

followed by MJF v Jungle Boy headlining


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1253176145522163713


DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Tony Khan is the big Britt Baker backer in AEW, so if she puts in a good word for Deonna I expect it would get done. Purrazzo basically asked out or made it known that she was considering outside WWE options because it wasn't happening for her getting a real chance - you don't do that without some understanding of where your next paycheck is going to come from.
> 
> AEW needs more women for their roster who can make the tapings now. Riho, Emi, Yuka, Bea and Shanna stuck outside for the next while. Not sure where Sadie is but she was seen as a developmental. Anna Jay and Penelope Ford are still learning themselves. Bunny and Brandi largely out of ring now - Bates mostly as well. So currently the whole of the available division is Nyla, Swole, Baker, Shida, Statlander.
> 
> I believe I read developmental cuts only get 30 days No-Compete Clause pay, so Deonna could show up in AEW by May 15th. Statlander vs Purrazzo would be a decent feud out of the gate and give both something to do.


i’ve not seen much of her, but heard good things

how would you rate her? More ‘workrate’ or ‘character’ or combo?

any comparisons to other people out there?

I’ll take ‘well, that didn‘t take long’ for 500 Alex


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1253419708549754881


----------



## EmbassyForever

AEW_19 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1253388956546326529
> I don't know much about Deonna but AEW sounds like her preferred choice.


She's great and I would love to see her in AEW. But I feel like she's going to end up in Impact. They offer great deals, kind of like AEW but with less dates since their TV shows are taped.


----------



## RiverFenix

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i’ve not seen much of her, but heard good things
> 
> how would you rate her? More ‘workrate’ or ‘character’ or combo?
> 
> any comparisons to other people out there?


I've only ever seen her in NXT. She's more mat based in her wrestling, and not to flash and I think that had her getting lost in the shuffle in WWE. Her character was self dubbed The Virtuosa, but is otherwise pretty muted. Calculated and technical from what I've seen. 

Probably better in Impact right now with Tessa, Taya and co - but I expect both those women to be in AEW come the end of the year. If Deonna jumps to AEW now, she can get established while the roster is limited so she doesn't get lost in the shuffle again.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

J O B B E R


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1253806870403469313


----------



## Aedubya

BTE Special


----------



## EmbassyForever

Damn, Joey looks great


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1253483700265848833


----------



## RiverFenix

EmbassyForever said:


> Damn, Joey looks great
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1253483700265848833


He's got the gym pump going but good on him for putting in the work. I wonder how he gets access to a gym like that, must know the owner or something. Something I've been thinking about - how many of these guys don't have home gyms and will only be able to be doing cardio and bodyweight routines while on stay-at-home and qurantine?


----------



## AEW_19

EmbassyForever said:


> Damn, Joey looks great
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1253483700265848833


Good to see. All we need is Chuck Taylor to enter a gym.


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## AEW_19

Even Flow said:


>


FTR 😁


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

FTR!

ps> that Luchasaurus segment ad me legit LOL


----------



## Aedubya

Another Valkyrie appearance


----------



## AEW_19




----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Lance vs Dustin is gonna be mad

edit: Cody / Allin too


----------



## Even Flow

Best thing about Tuesday's


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

I’m noticing a twitter trend the last couple of weeks

Sammy is becoming a lot of people’s favourites

the Eddie G comparisons have also started to come in more


----------



## AEW_19




----------



## LifeInCattleClass

BTE 202


----------



## Jazminator

I love how they sneak in “FTR” into BTE.


----------



## RiverFenix

I guess at least they're going to try to explain the reboot of QT Marshall - he should start by dropping that name. Also he'll need Cody to stop clowning him on commentary but JR and Schiavone should be back now so no more Cody on commentary. How many vignettes and Road To... bits has been used to try and get QT over with all the background done to get sympathy and the like?

Shida playing piano was just awkward. And I had to keep going back to try and read the whiteboard for easter eggs. Only thing of note is Big Shotty Lee might be in line for a contract, developmental or otherwise. I thought both Sugar D and Baron Black looked better in ring and in their presentation but it might be an age thing. 

Luther vid was meh - I guess it's better than just him pointing at his head and sticking out his tongue EVERY DAMN TIME he's on camera. 

TH2 is criminally underused, but at this point I think it's probably for a reason. I'm sorta over even caring about them at this point.


----------



## Oracle

Luther is a fucking loser


----------



## AEW_19

That will be 3 Nightmare Factory graduates. Not too bad.











I'm 99% sure he has signed. He doesn't talk directly about AEW but he talked about blasting his new music 24/7 that he had created for him and named 4 AEW wrestlers who he looks at, in regards to people who have furthered their career after WWE. He briefly talked about Dustin still killing it. 

Unless he is just that excited all the time.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

AEW_19 said:


> I'm 99% sure he has signed. He doesn't talk directly about AEW but he talked about blasting his new music 24/7 that he had created for him and named 4 AEW wrestlers who he looks at, in regards to people who have furthered their career after WWE. He briefly talked about Dustin still killing it.
> 
> Unless he is just that excited all the time.


This was a great interview

i mean, all his friends are there - it would make sense

the dude is the original hustle-master. On colt cabana levels - giving fans who bought merch phonecalls is next lvl hustle


----------



## Aedubya

LifeInCattleClass said:


> BTE 202


One of the worst BTEs so far unfortunately


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Delectableeeee, yeeesssssss


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1258065449419517953


Aedubya said:


> One of the worst BTEs so far unfortunately


eh, was ok

i liked the Brandon segment, was funny

Good promo


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1258193368749871105


----------



## RiverFenix

^Overselling the out of breath aspect to the point of complete distraction. Also what makes Janela a "Bad Boy" other than him calling himself that?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Britt being an mvp 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1258228294715092994


DetroitRiverPhx said:


> ^Overselling the out of breath aspect to the point of complete distraction. Also what makes Janela a "Bad Boy" other than him calling himself that?


The same thing that makes Undertaker a ‘deadman’ or Batista an ‘animal’?

I M A G I N A T I O N

ps> not a Joey fan / he’s fine for Dark. But his promo was good 🤷‍♂️

New BTE

hangman is the best 






Fuuuuck.... i might buy my first wrestling shirt


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1259958809973460992


----------



## RiverFenix

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1259863864277073922
Rumors are Sting could be presenting the TNT Title at Double or Nothing II. Would be fitting in a way if Sting represented the network for the title.


----------



## El Hammerstone

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1259863864277073922
> Rumors are Sting could be presenting the TNT Title at Double or Nothing II. Would be fitting in a way if Sting represented the network for the title.


I'd have zero issue with this.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

That would be pretty cool


----------



## Cult03

They're really running out of stuff to do for BTE. I honestly think this show is doing my harm than good for wrestlers such as Avalon, Private Party, Cutler, Kaz and Daniels. Also the fact that Hangman has recording equipment and he isn't on TV is an absolute disgrace.


----------



## El Hammerstone

Cult03 said:


> They're really running out of stuff to do for BTE. I honestly think this show is doing my harm than good for wrestlers such as Avalon, Private Party, Cutler, Kaz and Daniels. *Also the fact that Hangman has recording equipment and he isn't on TV is an absolute disgrace.*


That's indeed the biggest thing to take from all of this.


----------



## AEW_19




----------



## bdon

El Hammerstone said:


> That's indeed the biggest thing to take from all of this.


Makes you wonder what the reasoning is.


----------



## El Hammerstone

bdon said:


> Makes you wonder what the reasoning is.


I wish I could say.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1259863864277073922
> Rumors are Sting could be presenting the TNT Title at Double or Nothing II. Would be fitting in a way if Sting represented the network for the title.


If this was happening wouldn't you announce it on TV as opposed to having Cody once again marking out for himself and teasing it online?


----------



## bdon

Chip Chipperson said:


> If this was happening wouldn't you announce it on TV as opposed to having Cody once again marking out for himself and teasing it online?


Cody can fuck off.


----------



## The Masked Avenger

bdon said:


> Cody can fuck off.


You know if you say it enough times it might come true.


----------



## bdon

TheMaskedAvenger said:


> You know if you say it enough times it might come true.


It’s my plan. Lol


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Janela misses his friend


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1261090962790637568


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

😂😂😂😂😂😂

Who actually takes time to block and unblock someone THREE times. i'm dead.


----------



## RiverFenix

Janela feuding with Cornette is so friggin low level. Janela is friggin clout chasing off Jim Cornette - think about that.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Janela feuding with Cornette is so friggin low level. Janela is friggin clout chasing off Jim Cornette - think about that.


nope, he is trolling his knuckle-dragger fans who keep spamming him replies


----------



## bdon

While I am indifferent to Joey Janela and agree with a lot of what Cornette says on principle, I love this reply from Janela. Fuck Cornette and believe in yourself.

Good on him.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New BTE

hangman has the best character in wrestling right now


----------



## TD Stinger

Watching BTW now. Kenny is hilarious, and the stuff with Private Party continues to not be funny.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

TD Stinger said:


> Watching BTW now. Kenny is hilarious, and the stuff with Private Party continues to not be funny.


yah, the PP stuff is a miss unforunately

I‘m sure this will go over amazing with the normal posters on here


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1262503395069513735


----------



## Cult03

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I‘m sure this will go over amazing with the normal posters on here
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1262503395069513735


How come so many of the AEW super fans posts are attempts to get reactions out of people? Like, we get called trolls all the time and yet it's mostly you guys who do the trolling.. 

Also what part of this makes you think it will or won't go over with anyone? It's too vague to have a proper opinion. 

Watched BTE earlier. Just seems like they've run out of things to do.. Put a Hangman promo (or something similar) on Dynamite for the last few weeks, let the Bucks wrestle each other at home but put it on TV. They're wasting good content and creating wayyyy too much filler bullshit to cover Dynamite, Dark and BTE.


----------



## El Hammerstone

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I‘m sure this will go over amazing with the normal posters on here
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1262503395069513735


Are you insinuating that certain posters are going to take the approach of "lol AEW with the stupid ideaz"? I just see this as more random than anything, but if this creates a few new fans somehow, then great; it's nothing worth commenting on either way.


----------



## Geeee

Hangman's promo on BTE is so good. TBH they could've shown this whole Hangman arc on Dynamite.

Like it's all been kinda funny but also actually related to his wrestling character, which you can't really say about The Bubbly Bunch.


----------



## Even Flow

Sammy about to fuck up Matt Hardy, thanks to Tito Ortiz.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

El Hammerstone said:


> *Are you insinuating that certain posters are going to take the approach of "lol AEW with the stupid ideaz"?* I just see this as more random than anything, but if this creates a few new fans somehow, then great; it's nothing worth commenting on either way.


I guess I have no basis in the history of the board to make that assumption?


----------



## El Hammerstone

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I guess I have no basis in the history of the board to make that assumption?


The basis being calling out questionable booking or certain talents? This correlates to these people criticizing footwear? That's a very black and white world you live in. Either way, your assumption in this case is wrong.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

El Hammerstone said:


> The basis being calling out questionable booking or certain talents? This correlates to these people criticizing footwear? That's a very black and white world you live in. Either way, your assumption in this case is wrong.


Dude, it is not a footwear initiative

it is a community iniative specifically for women fans who like wrestling to chat, discuss and all the rest with other women in a safe environment


----------



## El Hammerstone

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Dude, it is not a footwear initiative
> 
> it is a community iniative specifically for women fans who like wrestling to chat, discuss and all the rest with other women in a safe environment


Fine, I'm not criticizing, it is what it is.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

El Hammerstone said:


> Fine, I'm not criticizing, it is what it is.


awesome - A+

i hope the rest of the wrestling fans take your stance

Angels v Sammy


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1261809733113126912
The gimmick will only feel complete once Uno and Grayson is back at his sides


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1264203284031721472


----------



## punkypower

Since I know a lot of you guys don't follow the WWE forum anymore, just wanted to post on what a class act Tony Khan is:









Tony Khan Donates $10,000 To Shad Gaspard's Family


Tony Khan has donated $10,000 to a GoFundMe set up to help Shad Gaspard's wife and son.




www.thesportster.com


----------



## Cult03

punkypower said:


> Since I know a lot of you guys don't follow the WWE forum anymore, just wanted to post on what a class act Tony Khan is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tony Khan Donates $10,000 To Shad Gaspard's Family
> 
> 
> Tony Khan has donated $10,000 to a GoFundMe set up to help Shad Gaspard's wife and son.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thesportster.com


That's like me or you offering $10 by the way..


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Cody just has so much passion for this


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## RiverFenix

^What's going on at 23:56-24:04?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

This week’s BTE was amazing - top points for the funeral and THAT hotel scene

Hangman with the ‘we’ll see where it goes’ when Nick says ‘not a circle jerk, right?’  



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> ^What's going on at 23:56-24:04?


it is still private party’s video

their mate that dies respawns in a GTA world - just gamer references


----------



## RiverFenix

LifeInCattleClass said:


> This week’s BTE was amazing - top points for the funeral and THAT hotel scene
> 
> Hangman with the ‘we’ll see where it goes’ when Nick says ‘not a circle jerk, right?’


Sky thinking Peter Avalon is Ruby Riott - now I can't unsee it.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Sky thinking Peter Avalon is Ruby Riott - now I can't unsee it.


that was hilarious


----------



## punkypower

Okay, I can't stand the Matt Hardy stuff, but that funeral scene was HILARIOUS!!


----------



## rbl85

punkypower said:


> Okay, I can't stand the Matt Hardy stuff, but that funeral scene was HILARIOUS!!


The part about vanguard being an alcoholic like Page was something. XD


----------



## Jazminator

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Sky thinking Peter Avalon is Ruby Riott - now I can't unsee it.


Me, too. That made me LOL. And now every time I see Peter Avalon, I’ll think of Ruby.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Sammy’s latest

his sub count has really been flying






Such a good podcast






its happening


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267517597349707778
Also, latest BTE


----------



## bdon

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Also, latest BTE


They stole my fucking laser eyes idea!


----------



## El Hammerstone

bdon said:


> They stole my fucking laser eyes idea!


That settles it, there is at least one AEW higher up on this forum somewhere.


----------



## bdon

El Hammerstone said:


> That settles it, there is at least one AEW higher up on this forum somewhere.


Right!? I literally mentioned this idea for the first time in the last week.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

El Hammerstone said:


> That settles it, there is at least one AEW higher up on this forum somewhere.


...... guilty

but not really

what if Bdon IS CODY?!! It will tie into the ‘Cody low self esteem‘ Theory angle whereby all he does in constantly shit on himself

the long long angle!


----------



## bdon

LifeInCattleClass said:


> ...... guilty
> 
> but not really
> 
> what if Bdon IS CODY?!! It will tie into the ‘Cody low self esteem‘ Theory angle whereby all he does in constantly shit on himself
> 
> the long long angle!


I’m actually booking myself vs Jesus Christ, hence the stipulation of not needing to be in AEW.

...

I’ll make him look strong in defeat.


----------



## RiverFenix

The guy playing the video game in the Private Party skit (we really didn't need that long ass recap) has a match on Dark this week I believe.

The Hybrid 2(aka TH2) should be The Hybrid Combo, or just THC for short.

Best Friends need promo/vignette time on Dynamite. Chuck Taylor is a funny/witty enough character, Trent plays straight man well enough and OC is OC.


----------



## Atheati_Illuminati




----------



## The Masked Avenger

I kinda like that Bonez guy. He has a cool look.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

TheMaskedAvenger said:


> I kinda like that Bonez guy. He has a cool look.


i’ve been thinking that too - like a voodoo boogeyman


----------



## The Masked Avenger

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i’ve been thinking that too - like a voodoo boogeyman


Pair him with Abadon.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

TheMaskedAvenger said:


> Pair him with Abadon.


dude!

nice pair

Sammy’s latest


----------



## TD Stinger

Finally got around to watching BTE from yesterday. I've learned 3 things:

1. Kenny is still hilarious.

2. The Private Party stuff still sucks.

3. I am convinced @bdon is actually Hangman Page after seeing Page's reaction to Broken Matt at the end of the episode.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Arn signed a multi-year deal


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268362334592028674
BTE 207






Heh


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270387578601119744
Sammy’s vlog


----------



## TD Stinger

BTE, outside of the opening skit, was kind of weak this week.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Welcome V

i really like the dude talking - just an evil smile


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270495277888258050
Coach’s corner with Arn - interesting that he wants Cody to avoid Jake

also, Cody wrestled hella heel last night






This song is gonna go great with a full arena


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271126078510239746


----------



## BuckshotLarry

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Welcome V
> 
> i really like the dude talking - just an evil smile
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270495277888258050


Good for him he was impressive in his "squash" matches


----------



## Aedubya

LifeInCattleClass said:


> This song is gonna go great with a full arena
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271126078510239746


Atrocious song, the first theme was much better


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Aedubya said:


> Atrocious song, the first theme was much better


you don’t like?

i think the crowd will eat this up

shots! Shots! Shots! Shots!

makes them instant faces again while their reaction has become lukewarm before the pandemic

So..... this happened


----------



## EmbassyForever

HAHA damn never thought Mox would accept to do something like that

Def worth watching


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

EmbassyForever said:


> HAHA damn never thought Mox would accept to do something like that
> 
> Def worth watching


dude just seems happy

edit> taz keeps working 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272289797466279936
New BTE






This is pretty cool


----------



## TD Stinger

LifeInCattleClass said:


> New BTE


......Did BTE just do an anal bleeding joke, a religion joke, and Daniels talking about his ass all in one episode.

Did Vince write this weeks episode? Seriously, this episode kind of sucked.

Thankfully Kenny came into save the day. And thank God they said the Private Party stuff sucked, because it did.


----------



## Aedubya

LifeInCattleClass said:


> you don’t like?
> 
> i think the crowd will eat this up
> 
> shots! Shots! Shots! Shots!
> 
> makes them instant faces again while their reaction has become lukewarm before the pandemic


There wont be crowds for a long time


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Aedubya said:


> There wont be crowds for a long time


i recon by All Out


----------



## Aedubya

" they're Christian as f#£+k !!! " was very funny


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Sammy’s latest


----------



## RiverFenix

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Sammy’s latest


Fake Jungle Boy bits were funny as hell.


----------



## Cult03

Watching this weeks BTE.. Who laughs at this shit? This used to be at least ok, but this is embarrassing.


----------



## El Hammerstone

Cult03 said:


> Watching this weeks BTE.. Who laughs at this shit? This used to be at least ok, but this is embarrassing.


Baby oil and now periods, that Nakazawa is earning his keep


----------



## The Masked Avenger

TD Stinger said:


> And thank God they said the Private Party stuff sucked, because it did.


Deadass


----------



## EmbassyForever

Cult03 said:


> Watching this weeks BTE.. Who laughs at this shit? This used to be at least ok, but this is embarrassing.


Same... Hardy's stuff in general are unwatchable.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273436969066995714

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273437328414031874


----------



## AEW_19




----------



## Aedubya

Awful


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

BTE was delayed (understandably)

Here it is now


----------



## Aedubya

Odd
Did Omega not say there wouldn't be one this week¿


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

He only said it would not be Monday

Disclaimer in the video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275546117061689347


----------



## RiverFenix

I wonder if the Marty Scurll BTE stuff will be taken down as well.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Heh.... this does fit


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275560877891051520


----------



## bdon

BTE is up, and if you all don’t believe your voice can be heard via offering your opinions ON THIS SITE, then I suggest you listen to Omega’s opening monologue with Colt Cabana. Listen twice. Listen three times. Reread the Omega threads of the last week. Watch the monologue a 4th time. Read the Omega threads a 3rd time.

Lather, rinse, repeat until it sinks in that someone at AEW clearly listens.

And to whoever at AEW is listening, can you please tell Omega it’s time to be the GOAT and for Cody to either fuck off or give the rest of the roster as much love and attention.

AND STOP TRYING TO PUSH QT MARSHALL!!!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

bdon said:


> BTE is up, and if you all don’t believe your voice can be heard via offering your opinions ON THIS SITE, then I suggest you listen to Omega’s opening monologue with Colt Cabana. Listen twice. Listen three times. Reread the Omega threads of the last week. Watch the monologue a 4th time. Read the Omega threads a 3rd time.
> 
> Lather, rinse, repeat until it sinks in that someone at AEW clearly listens.
> 
> And to whoever at AEW is listening, can you please tell Omega it’s time to be the GOAT and for Cody to either fuck off or give the rest of the roster as much love and attention.
> 
> AND STOP TRYING TO PUSH QT MARSHALL!!!


If they are listening....

you can bet your ass they will just do more of what you’ve been complaining about in order to fuck with you   

they are trolls at heart


----------



## Prosper

bdon said:


> *BTE is up, and if you all don’t believe your voice can be heard via offering your opinions ON THIS SITE, then I suggest you listen to Omega’s opening monologue with Colt Cabana. Listen twice. Listen three times. Reread the Omega threads of the last week. Watch the monologue a 4th time. Read the Omega threads a 3rd time.*
> 
> Lather, rinse, repeat until it sinks in that someone at AEW clearly listens.
> 
> And to whoever at AEW is listening, can you please tell Omega it’s time to be the GOAT and for Cody to either fuck off or give the rest of the roster as much love and attention.
> 
> AND STOP TRYING TO PUSH QT MARSHALL!!!


The Kenny Omega takeover is coming. My body is ready.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Extended Sonny & Joey


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275827273090977795


----------



## Erik.

I know this is the video thread but didn't really know where to put this.










Someone created this - I think it's excellent.

Someone tweeted it to Cody, I believe, and he responded saying it was great and something they may look to produce in future.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Erik. said:


> I know this is the video thread but didn't really know where to put this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone created this - I think it's excellent.
> 
> Someone tweeted it to Cody, I believe, and he responded saying it was great and something they may look to produce in future.


its videos and ‘whatever’ - so, it fits 

i saw that online - love it - hope they do something like this

Shot of Brandi with Nyla and 5?


----------



## RiverFenix

Where is this taped that Malenko, Lee Johnson, Alan Angels just hanging about?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Where is this taped that Malenko, Lee Johnson, Alan Angels just hanging about?


Supposedly some ‘model kitchen’ in Jacksonville

think a company sponsors it


----------



## Erik.




----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Lol - so good this week


----------



## bdon

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Lol - so good this week


Literally came to post the same thought, ad verbatim. Haha

Having said that, did they just tease the Dark Order taking the titles off Omega and Page, which seemed to be where the story was going prior to the pandemic..?


----------



## Erik.

bdon said:


> Having said that, did they just tease the Dark Order taking the titles off Omega and Page, which seemed to be where the story was going prior to the pandemic..?


The Brodie Lee/Hangman stuff is great.



bdon said:


> Having said that, did they just tease the Dark Order taking the titles off Omega and Page, which seemed to be where the story was going prior to the pandemic..?


The Brodie Lee/Hangman stuff is great.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Erik. said:


> The Brodie Lee/Hangman stuff is great.


yah, that was so good

and Brodie who keeps on hitting the guys with papers every week 

that intro though when hangman joins in - just the best


----------



## bdon

Erik. said:


> The Brodie Lee/Hangman stuff is great.


Yes it was. Just made me super curious where that story is going to go now. Kenny had the video game entrance at the 5th episode of Dynamite in Charleston, WV and seemed to have hints of Dark Order elements involved. Dark Order had a vignette while teasing the Exalted One that showed Page and Omega as recruiting targets.

It definitely breathed life into the Dark Order for me. Finally some progression on that end, but where does that progression take us?


----------



## RiverFenix

"Look at the cool dudes hanging out here, they're probably really good kissers"


----------



## Erik.

bdon said:


> Yes it was. Just made me super curious where that story is going to go now. Kenny had the video game entrance at the 5th episode of Dynamite in Charleston, WV and seemed to have hints of Dark Order elements involved. Dark Order had a vignette while teasing the Exalted One that showed Page and Omega as recruiting targets.
> 
> It definitely breathed life into the Dark Order for me. Finally some progression on that end, but where does that progression take us?


This is the sort of thing they'll show on TV though and you'll get certain people saying it doesn't make sense because they haven't seen BTE. 

I, like you though, want to see how this plays out.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Silver and Reynolds are also fun goof lackeys - loved the OC segment with them



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> "Look at the cool dudes hanging out here, they're probably really good kissers"


that made me lol so hard

he delivered that perfectly - i almost became a fan


----------



## bdon

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> "Look at the cool dudes hanging out here, they're probably really good kissers"


I literally laughed out loud at that one.

And I know I say this, but BTE seems to focus on things discussed here almost weekly. As if the same fucking criticisms and mockery of the product/people are used in BTE almost weekly now.



Erik. said:


> This is the sort of thing they'll show on TV though and you'll get certain people saying it doesn't make sense because they haven't seen BTE.
> 
> I, like you though, want to see how this plays out.


Well, those people aren’t wrong. You shouldn’t have to waste an extra 20+ minutes every Monday morning watching BTE to understand what is going on with the show.

Cody and Jericho do NOTHING on BTE, and their stories get full attention. Why can’t someone like Page get some of that story progression attention on Dynamite? It’s terrible.


----------



## Erik.

bdon said:


> Well, those people aren’t wrong. You shouldn’t have to waste an extra 20+ minutes every Monday morning watching BTE to understand what is going on with the show.
> 
> Cody and Jericho do NOTHING on BTE, and their stories get full attention. Why can’t someone like Page get some of that story progression attention on Dynamite? It’s terrible.


No idea. 

If I was deciding the creative process and what makes TV, I'd have been happy enough to let you know.


----------



## bdon

Erik. said:


> No idea.
> 
> If I was deciding the creative process and what makes TV, I'd have been happy enough to let you know.


Hah. Touché.


----------



## TD Stinger

The stuff with Brodie was legit the best stuff he’s done in AEW that’s Dark Order related.

”Do you like horses?! Do you like Cowboy Shit?!”

”Uno, I’m gonna need you do to me a solid. Take a bunch of papers in your right hand and throw them off your fucking head!”

My quotes are paraphrasing, but that was funny.

Edit: But I will say, I don’t need to see anymore from Hangman (and Kenny) with Dark Order outside of this one joke. Just, please no.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

TD Stinger said:


> The stuff with Brodie was legit the best stuff he’s done in AEW that’s Dark Order related.
> 
> ”Do you like horses?! Do you like Cowboy Shit?!”
> 
> ”Uno, I’m gonna need you do to me a solid. Take a bunch of papers in your right hand and throw them off your fucking head!”
> 
> My quotes are paraphrasing, but that was funny.
> 
> Edit: But I will say, I don’t need to see anymore from Hangman (and Kenny) with Dark Order outside of this one joke. Just, please no.


You do not want to see Hangman v Brodie or Kenny v Brodie?

Geez, those are money matches for me

Evil Uno / Grayson v Kenny / Hangman too

but I like DO 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Jazminator

Great episode! I loved the opening part. Poor Hangman was trying so hard not to laugh!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

TK 






And road to Fyter


----------



## TD Stinger

LifeInCattleClass said:


> You do not want to see Hangman v Brodie or Kenny v Brodie?
> 
> Geez, those are money matches for me
> 
> Evil Uno / Grayson v Kenny / Hangman too
> 
> but I like DO 🤷‍♂️


Don't get me wrong, outside of the context of this awful Dark Order storyline, I'd be really hyped to see Brodie vs. Omega. But since Brodie is still the Exalted One for the foreseeable future, I can't bring myself to care that much.

And I know Brodie can still deliver. He did it against Mox, but that match was great in spite of the Dark Order.


----------



## bdon

TD Stinger said:


> Don't get me wrong, outside of the context of this awful Dark Order storyline, I'd be really hyped to see Brodie vs. Omega. But since Brodie is still the Exalted One for the foreseeable future, I can't bring myself to care that much.
> 
> And I know Brodie can still deliver. He did it against Mox, but that match was great in spite of the Dark Order.


The storyline can fuck off, but I’d be excited to watch Omega deliver Brodie’s best match ever.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

And just like that.... dude has potential


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277995175667732481


----------



## RiverFenix

LifeInCattleClass said:


> And just like that.... dude has potential
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277995175667732481


Got a "Fresh Prince" era feel to it. There is a bit of an ear worm quality to it as well. Given Dark is only seven matches this week they should air this to set up the Spears vs Platinum Max match.


----------



## zkorejo

Kenny sounds so cocky in his promo in the Road to video. I think Best friends are winning the tag titles.


----------



## AEW_19




----------



## Cult03

LifeInCattleClass said:


> And just like that.... dude has potential
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277995175667732481


Did you post that three times?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

BTE






Sticky steps LOL


----------



## RiverFenix

John Silver the best part two weeks in a row - is this real life?


----------



## zkorejo

Last part was so good in todays BTE.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> John Silver the best part two weeks in a row - is this real life?


Dude is so funny, i don’t even 



zkorejo said:


> Last part was so good in todays BTE.


Yah - that last bit was prime

I don’t know who is turning... but somebody is


----------



## zkorejo

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Yah - that last bit was prime
> 
> I don’t know who is turning... but somebody is


And there is a thread here that says AEW is predictable. Haters circle-jerk.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

zkorejo said:


> And there is a thread here that says AEW is predictable. Haters circle-jerk.


There’s always at least 2 or 3 matches and a couple of stories I can’t call

I could normally call 95% of WWE


----------



## zkorejo

LifeInCattleClass said:


> There’s always at least 2 or 3 matches and a couple of stories I can’t call
> 
> I could normally call 95% of WWE


Exactly. Same here. But I just decided against posting there because then I will have to engage in a long ass debate with multiple people with bad arguments.


----------



## bdon

LifeInCattleClass said:


> BTE


Kenny played that ending perfectly.

Most shit is predictable, but Kenny and Hangman had been the story in 2020, prior to them killing that for pandemic purposes. Now they’re back to it, and it is the best thing going.

Kenny and Hangman are working it to perfection.


----------



## TD Stinger

Scenes like the end of the episode is why I call horse shit when people say BTE “ isn’t canon”. If you don’t have these, the feuds don’t have nearly the amount of depth as they do. Now, at the same time you can also argue its a bad thing to keep some of this stuff to BTE, but the point is that it does matter.



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> John Silver the best part two weeks in a row - is this real life?


I don’t remember the last time I laughed so hard.

”Thats it. Drink the koolaide. It’s cherry. It’s delicious.”

The whole thing with Trent‘s mom had me howling with laughter.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Sue was so good


----------



## bdon

They absolutely should save the more serious stuff for Dynamite. That was compelling television, perfectly showing the many layers to the Hangman and Omega story.

And I also have to reiterate that the guys clearly are on this forum, either directly or indirectly, because they had Matt fucking Hardy breaking character to comment on people trashing him teleporting. This is literally the only place I see anyone still bitching and complaining about Matt Hardy.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Road to FF2


----------



## Not Lying

Awesome clip.. great video package for OC vs Y2J..top notch stuff.


----------



## NXT Only

bdon said:


> They absolutely should save the more serious stuff for Dynamite. That was compelling television, perfectly showing the many layers to the Hangman and Omega story.
> 
> And I also have to reiterate that the guys clearly are on this forum, either directly or indirectly, because they had Matt fucking Hardy breaking character to comment on people trashing him teleporting. This is literally the only place I see anyone still bitching and complaining about Matt Hardy.


Nope it’s Twitter. You’d be surprised at the things people say on there. It’s impossible to miss for these guys.


----------



## NXT Only

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Sue was so good


For real, she’s been gold.


----------



## NXT Only

There’s no crowd, there’s only Austin Gunn

That was gold lol


----------



## NXT Only




----------



## The Wood

I don't know where else to post this, but after the Eye for an Eye Match was announced for Extreme Rules, Chris Jericho actually took credit for it on Twitter and Tony Khan jumped in to back him up. Dear god.


----------



## NXT Only

The Wood said:


> I don't know where else to post this, but after the Eye for an Eye Match was announced for Extreme Rules, Chris Jericho actually took credit for it on Twitter and Tony Khan jumped in to back him up. Dear god.


*God


----------



## Chip Chipperson

bdon said:


> They absolutely should save the more serious stuff for Dynamite. That was compelling television, perfectly showing the many layers to the Hangman and Omega story.
> 
> And I also have to reiterate that the guys clearly are on this forum, either directly or indirectly, because they had Matt fucking Hardy breaking character to comment on people trashing him teleporting. This is literally the only place I see anyone still bitching and complaining about Matt Hardy.


Was it you that said something about a teddy bear shooting lasers from it's eyes sarcastically only for them to take that and use it in a skit the very next week? I know a few of the ideas off here have made it onto television as well.

They are definitely here. Not sure who though.


----------



## bdon

Chip Chipperson said:


> Was it you that said something about a teddy bear shooting lasers from it's eyes sarcastically only for them to take that and use it in a skit the very next week? I know a few of the ideas off here have made it onto television as well.
> 
> They are definitely here. Not sure who though.


Yep. It was me and my ire was aimed at Matt Hardy. A week later, a teddy bear is shooting Private Party with lasers out of his eyes.

A month or so later, it’s Private Party in an angle with Matt Hardy.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Cody getting that mainstream


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280894488194486272


----------



## The Wood

Cody will probably wimp out and the fan is probably a dork that chases people off. Watch it be one of the lowest viewed Hot Ones of all-time.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Whopping 8000 followers on Twitter is considered mainstream?


----------



## Erik.

Hot Ones is pretty mainstream.


----------



## NXT Only

Erik. said:


> Hot Ones is pretty mainstream.


Yeah some big names have gone through there.


----------



## Erik.

NXT Only said:


> Yeah some big names have gone through there.


The one with Shaq is hilarious.


----------



## NXT Only

Erik. said:


> The one with Shaq is hilarious.


Yeah and the one with Idris Elba gave us so many hilarious memes.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

i love hot ones

was being a little facetious with ‘mainstream’ - but it is very very popular 🤷‍♂️

the Paul Rudd one was great

’look at us, who would’ve guessed it? Not me’


----------



## rbl85

So the thing with the puppies will be on the youtube channel after the show.


----------



## Aedubya

The Jericho one is very good too
Artie Lange was the funniest


----------



## RapShepard

Idk how the game show does viewer wise. But if Cody or an AEW star was on a regular episode that would be a big look.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Cult Cabana 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281226602903470081


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

‘Fight forever! Fight Forever!’


----------



## AEW_19

Reach For The Sky (Scorpio Sky AEW Theme), by All Elite Wrestling Scorpio's new theme is good. I'm looking forward to that singles run.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass




----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Shot of Brandi with PP


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New BTE

end was funny


----------



## bdon

Big letdown this week, but I did laugh at the Elite joking about those of us who think they’re taking it easy on high salary positions. Hah


----------



## Hitman1987

That was hard to watch, I’m starting to think maybe AEW isn’t the serious promotion I though it was going to be.

I understand that BTE is a bit of fun but it’s really difficult to see these main event guys like Kenny and hangman acting like goofs on a Monday and then change my mindset to take them seriously on a Wednesday. 

If they start a feud between MJF and Matt hardy and MJF doesn’t bury his terrible multiple personality gimmick then I think I’m going to have to give up on it.


----------



## rbl85

Hitman1987 said:


> That was hard to watch, I’m starting to think maybe AEW isn’t the serious promotion I though it was going to be.
> 
> I understand that BTE is a bit of fun but it’s really difficult to see these main event guys like Kenny and omega acting like goofs on a Monday and then change my mindset to take them seriously on a Wednesday.
> 
> If they start a feud between MJF and Matt hardy and MJF doesn’t bury his terrible multiple personality gimmick then I think I’m going to have to give up on it.


Judging AEW on BTE.....


----------



## Hitman1987

rbl85 said:


> Judging AEW on BTE.....


Are they not connected? I’m pretty sure storylines from BTE boil over into dynamite and vice versa


----------



## rbl85

Hitman1987 said:


> Are they not connected? I’m pretty sure storylines from BTE boil over into dynamite and vice versa


Less than 5% of BTE is connected to Dynamite.


----------



## Hitman1987

rbl85 said:


> Less than 5% of BTE is connected to Dynamite.


Same wrestlers, different show. Personally I just feel it lacks continuity when people act completely different on BTE to what they are on Dynamite. Hangman pacing around because somebody bleeding on a piece of paper, Brodie hitting people with papers, MJF in a scene with Matt hardy. Just reminds me of the out takes at the end of a film, they’re funny but reminds me it’s a film and that they’re actors. It works for a film because you don’t have to take them seriously again a few days later. Why would you follow Brodie Lee now, he lost his title match and if you do something wrong he just hits you with a stack of papers.


----------



## TD Stinger

Christian AF skits and Matt’s blading skits are not funny.

John Silver continues to be funny though.

“A Chuck Taylor action figure?! Who owns a Chuck Taylor action figure!?”

And of course:

John: Who the fuck is Griff Garrison!?

Brodie: This is Griff Garrison!

And the fact that Uno had papers ready to get hit with is amazing.

The only future Dark Order should have is as a comedy group.


----------



## RiverFenix

^Yeah, the YB bits are the worst parts lately. DO with Statlander was mostly a miss, but they redeemed themselves at the end, even if it was obvious where it was going.


----------



## bdon

Matt Hardy and MJF...

Sure glad he didn’t get buried by Cody.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Road to FFTF


----------



## Erik.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282813760080683008


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Erik. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282813760080683008


twitter is going to lose their minds


----------



## EmbassyForever

Oh hell yeah, another indy bum that doesn't take himself seriously. That's exactly what AEW needs.
Can't wait till AEW brings in Danhausen, him vs Jericho will be epic. The Twitter community will be soo happy!


----------



## ripcitydisciple

LifeInCattleClass said:


> twitter is going to lose their minds


You were referring to Cody touching his face right? Not this Warhorse person like everyone in the comments is. Or am I thinking too deep?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Should be interesting


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

ripcitydisciple said:


> You were referring to Cody touching his face right? Not this Warhorse person like everyone in the comments is. Or am I thinking too deep?


too deep 

twitter has been on a drive for Cody to face Warhorse for weeks now

well, indie twitter


----------



## TD Stinger

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Road to FFTF


Now that’s the kind of Mox I like to see.


----------



## LongPig666

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Road to FFTF


LOL. 5:55 Penta in his beach wear.


----------



## RiverFenix

EmbassyForever said:


> Oh hell yeah, another indy bum that doesn't take himself seriously. That's exactly what AEW needs.
> Can't wait till AEW brings in Danhausen, him vs Jericho will be epic. The Twitter community will be soo happy!


Danhausen in RoH bound, might already be signed there even.


----------



## zkorejo

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Should be interesting


Thanks for posting this. Really enjoyed listening to it.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Don’t know where to post this - so since this is the ‘whatever’ thread, it goes here 









Cody Rhodes thinks AEW will try to improve their UK TV deal for live Dynamite


AEW have firmly established themselves as an alternative to WWE in their 18 months of existence, and they only appear to be going from strength to strength. Going up against NXT on Wednesday nights…




talksport.com


----------



## bdon

Hey Cody!!!

Fuck you!!!


----------



## rbl85

bdon said:


> Hey Cody!!!
> 
> Fuck you!!!


Are you ok up there ?


----------



## bdon

rbl85 said:


> Are you ok up there ?


Yes. I just haven’t bitched about him in a while since he was thankfully not on last week’s show.

Had to get some practice in.


----------



## TD Stinger

bdon said:


> Yes. I just haven’t bitched about him in a while since he was thankfully not on last week’s show.
> 
> Had to get some practice in.


Your relationship with Cody reminds me of this clip from Family Guy:


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283194010190909440


----------



## NXT Only

Spears mohawk bothers me because its not directly in the middle of his head.


----------



## 10gizzle

NXT Only said:


> Spears mohawk bothers me because its not directly in the middle of his head.


He just looks like a big kid.

I think going bald, big beard and black trunks would really help this character iteration get a bit more over.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

OC - main event superstar









How Orange Cassidy turned into AEW’s new breakout star


All Elite Wrestling ensured Orange Cassidy was lightly squeezed leading up to his Fyter Fest match against Chris Jericho. The strategy was all part of the plan Tony Khan formulated that slowly turn…




nypost.com


----------



## bdon

Given Kenny’s actions last night, I can’t wait for next week’s BTE.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New BTE

4 min old, 25min episode

already 3 dislikes - people are weird


----------



## bdon

LifeInCattleClass said:


> New BTE
> 
> 4 min old, 25min episode
> 
> already 3 dislikes - people are weird


I made it to the opening credits, paused, and jumped on here: this shit is funny as hell. I don’t like the WWE talk on the main show, but on a dumb YouTube skit show, it’s fucking Gold, Jerry. Fucking gold!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

bdon said:


> I made it to the opening credits, paused, and jumped on here: this shit is funny as hell. I don’t like the WWE talk on the main show, but on a dumb YouTube skit show, it’s fucking Gold, Jerry. Fucking gold!


this is such a good episode

kenny with the ‘fucking pussy’ crazy eyes 

and John Silver has suddenly become my favourite from out of nowhere


----------



## Hitman1987

Luchasaurus: You know he looked up to you? You were his favourite

Kenny: Who doesn’t?

Arrogant Kenny is fucking brilliant. Then calling Marko a ‘fucking pussy’.

Finally the revolution is beginning.


----------



## NXT Only

LifeInCattleClass said:


> New BTE
> 
> 4 min old, 25min episode
> 
> already 3 dislikes - people are weird


Lots of quality shit on there.

Good Brothers bit was amazing.

Dark Order always hits

But Kenny, that shit was magnificent. He’s coming ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## NXT Only

bdon said:


> Given Kenny’s actions last night, I can’t wait for next week’s BTE.


Great foresight.


----------



## bdon

Hitman1987 said:


> Luchasaurus: You know he looked up to you? You were his favourite
> 
> Kenny: Who doesn’t?
> 
> Arrogant Kenny is fucking brilliant. Then calling Marko a ‘fucking pussy’.
> 
> Finally the revolution is beginning.


“Fuckin’ pussy!”

Goddamn this is going to be glorious.


----------



## Hitman1987

bdon said:


> “Fuckin’ pussy!”
> 
> Goddamn this is going to be glorious.


When Kenny walked out of Marko’s room I thought they’d blown it, was I wrong.

First time I’ve been genuinely excited about a Dynamite for a while. Kenny vs Marko in an arrogant squash match, book it now and send Kenny into the fucking stratosphere.

Can’t wait for the “Fucking Pussy“ T-shirt with Marko’s face on it 😂😂


----------



## bdon

Hitman1987 said:


> When Kenny walked out of Marko’s room I thought they’d blown it, was I wrong.
> 
> First time I’ve been genuinely excited about a Dynamite for a while. Kenny vs Marko in an arrogant squash match, book it now and send Kenny into the fucking stratosphere.
> 
> Can’t wait for the “Fucking Pussy“ T-shirt with Marko’s face on it 😂😂


Yep. I thought they were about to continue the stop and start BS of Kenny’s time in AEW.

Then that fuckin’ grin came across his face, and I literally played it back 3 times to make sure I heard everything correctly.


----------



## Not Lying

hahah I enjoyed that sketch with Page/Omega/Bucks/Marko. Good work by all guys, I can see both Page and Omega's perspective of things which makes it interesting.


----------



## Hitman1987

bdon said:


> Yep. I thought they were about to continue the stop and start BS of Kenny’s time in AEW.
> 
> Then that fuckin’ grin came across his face, and I literally played it back 3 times to make sure I heard everything correctly.





bdon said:


> Yep. I thought they were about to continue the stop and start BS of Kenny’s time in AEW.
> 
> Then that fuckin’ grin came across his face, and I literally played it back 3 times to make sure I heard everything correctly.


I’ve watched it several times and it’s still glorious. I haven’t been this excited since Mox’s debut, it literally feels like a new megastar has joined the roster.


----------



## zkorejo

Awesome episode. I loved the FFTF fallout part. 

Hangman was clearly drunk and clearly biased in this one. I am really loving this storyline so far.


----------



## bdon

Hitman1987 said:


> I’ve watched it several times and it’s still glorious. I haven’t been this excited since Mox’s debut, it literally feels like a new megastar has joined the roster.


Agreed. It really does feel that way.


----------



## bdon

Quick!

Is Kenny’s joke about Scientology going to be part of the canon, or is it just a one-off play opposite Matt’s “Christian AF”?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

bdon said:


> Quick!
> 
> Is Kenny’s joke about Scientology going to be part of the canon, or is it just a one-off play opposite Matt’s “Christian AF”?


one-off i recon

might be played for ‘laughs’ a little - but non really ‘story’-worthy


----------



## bdon

LifeInCattleClass said:


> one-off i recon
> 
> might be played for ‘laughs’ a little - but non really ‘story’-worthy


I could see it (no, I don’t want to see it, but I didn’t want to see OC across from Jericho either but here we are) playing into the Dark Order given Brodie and Page’s thing a couple weeks back.

Hopefully it is like the Christian AF bit and stays strictly on BTE.


----------



## TD Stinger

Watching BTE it always throws me off when they talk about a match, like The Elite and Jurassic Express were, and talk about it as a fake wrestling match but then play it into storylines. I don't know, feels weird.

But I do like the Kenny teases. And I'm not someone who hates Marko or anything, but I found myself saying saying "oh boo hoo" when he was practically crying to Kenny, I also love the tension between him and Page.

There's going to be some big shift or turn in AEW soon, I just don't know who it's coming from or when it's coming, and I like that.

I had a massive headache earlier (it's gone now) and I'm convinced it comes from Matt Hardy's "Broken" voice. I mean God I'm getting to the point where I want to see less and less of him in that persona. Give me more of Big Money Matt please.

And once again, Dark Order are officially a comedy group and honestly, it's the best thing that could happen to them. You want to look like a hokey comedy act, start acting like it. And once they did, they've been hilarious.


----------



## Erik.

The character development on these shows are off the charts.


----------



## zkorejo

I watched the last BTE again. So many good one liners in this episode. Really enjoyed this one.


----------



## RiverFenix

Mr. Brodie should sell the Darn Order to Mil Muertes - frees him up to be the business tycoon character and puts the comedy Dark Order under the thumb of a new monster serious leader type. 

Really the only breakout is John Silver. Reynolds is just there on screen with Silver and adds nothing. Angels and Vance were much better suited elsewhere. Has Grayson ever talked before, he has a very strong French-Canadian accent. You can hear it a bit with Uno, but he sounds more like Kevin Owens accent-wise. Silver could be a Crash Holly type "Super Heavyweight" gimmick, call himself "Beast-mode" John Sliver or something.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Mr. Brodie should sell the Darn Order to Mil Muertes - frees him up to be the business tycoon character and puts the comedy Dark Order under the thumb of a new monster serious leader type.
> 
> Really the only breakout is John Silver. Reynolds is just there on screen with Silver and adds nothing. Angels and Vance were much better suited elsewhere. Has Grayson ever talked before, he has a very strong French-Canadian accent. You can hear it a bit with Uno, but he sounds more like Kevin Owens accent-wise. Silver could be a Crash Holly type "Super Heavyweight" gimmick, call himself "Beast-mode" John Sliver or something.


Grayson spoke for the first time on this BTE

personally i like Uno / Grayson too


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Yup! He’s here!

The.... washer 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1285596333034938368


----------



## RiverFenix

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Grayson spoke for the first time on this BTE
> 
> personally i like Uno / Grayson too


I think Uno/Grayson, though especially Uno, has been diminished as just part of the bumbling underlings. He was once the on-screen leader and a force to be reckoned with. He's lost a lot of "presence" from sitting on a throne of human furniture to getting smacked in the head with papers.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I think Uno/Grayson, though especially Uno, has been diminished as just part of the bumbling underlings. He was once the on-screen leader and a force to be reckoned with. He's lost a lot of "presence" from sitting on a throne of human furniture to getting smacked in the head with papers.


that is fair

i think he’s always been goofy though before this - it might be more his wheelhouse

before AEW i mean


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

They all want to break in the middle there - such a good bit

Silver is so good 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1285594957995180035


----------



## Atheati_Illuminati

Nice piece on ESPN's site about Orange Cassidy 

Orange Cassidy is the unlikely breakout star of 2020, while barely even trying


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Atheati_Illuminati said:


> Nice piece on ESPN's site about Orange Cassidy
> 
> Orange Cassidy is the unlikely breakout star of 2020, while barely even trying


this is a very good article

glad to see TK is behind OC


----------



## TD Stinger

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> *Mr. Brodie should sell the Darn Order to Mil Muertes - frees him up to be the business tycoon character and puts the comedy Dark Order under the thumb of a new monster serious leader type. *
> 
> Really the only breakout is John Silver. Reynolds is just there on screen with Silver and adds nothing. Angels and Vance were much better suited elsewhere. Has Grayson ever talked before, he has a very strong French-Canadian accent. You can hear it a bit with Uno, but he sounds more like Kevin Owens accent-wise. Silver could be a Crash Holly type "Super Heavyweight" gimmick, call himself "Beast-mode" John Sliver or something.


I mean if we're gonna go that route, I'd rather Catrina be the leader of DO while Mil is her main minion.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Warhorse next week


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1286115061694640130


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

the end comment is interesting from Taz


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1286148000910323713


----------



## zkorejo

Tazz seems pissed. JR is a smoker.. : O .. He never looked the type to me.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

zkorejo said:


> Tazz seems pissed. JR is a smoker.. : O .. He never looked the type to me.


Taz been getting a lot of twitter heat from E Drones the last couple of weeks

guess it just boiled over here


----------



## zkorejo

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Taz been getting a lot of twitter heat from E Drones the last couple of weeks
> 
> guess it just boiled over here


Twitter has become such a gutter.. it never was good in my eyes but damn has it turned for the worse during the pandemic. People should start boycotting it.

Today's Post Show is really fun to listen to. I usually skip it but this one was very good.


----------



## LongPig666

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1286097544108486657


----------



## RiverFenix

Likely just another of Hardy "genius gimmicks" but I think it would be for the best of he dropped the "career retrospective/highlight reel" stuff and was just Matt Hardy, the road weary wily vet looking for one last shot at glory while also mentoring the young guys like Michael Hayes did for Hardy Boyz. 

Crazy fact Matt recently dropped is that he's 3 yrs OLDER than Michael Hayes was when he was managing the Hardy Boyz. 

I could probably talk myself into a Moxley vs Hardy program if booked right. Hardy never having a world championship wants his one last shot. Can he do it? He might not be in his prime anymore, but on any one night can he be best in the world? Then during the match he starts getting desperate and starts cheating and has a crisis of conscience as Private Party look on from the front row. 

Would need a strong TNT and Tag Title program, but I could dig it. Or if that is too much of an ask for Moxley and AEW World Title, you could do essentially that vs Cody and the TNT Title.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Likely just another of Hardy "genius gimmicks" but I think it would be for the best of he dropped the "career retrospective/highlight reel" stuff and was just Matt Hardy, the road weary wily vet looking for one last shot at glory while also mentoring the young guys like Michael Hayes did for Hardy Boyz.
> 
> Crazy fact Matt recently dropped is that he's 3 yrs OLDER than Michael Hayes was when he was managing the Hardy Boyz.
> 
> I could probably talk myself into a Moxley vs Hardy program if booked right. Hardy never having a world championship wants his one last shot. Can he do it? He might not be in his prime anymore, but on any one night can he be best in the world? Then during the match he starts getting desperate and starts cheating and has a crisis of conscience as Private Party look on from the front row.
> 
> Would need a strong TNT and Tag Title program, but I could dig it. Or if that is too much of an ask for Moxley and AEW World Title, you could do essentially that vs Cody and the TNT Title.


its no secret i am not a fan of Matt

but if this gets rid of the ‘personality change’ bit, i am all for it

will also give this a fair shot


----------



## Erik.

zkorejo said:


> Twitter has become such a gutter.. it never was good in my eyes but damn has it turned for the worse during the pandemic. People should start boycotting it.
> 
> Today's Post Show is really fun to listen to. I usually skip it but this one was very good.


Thanks for posting - enjoyed that.


----------



## zkorejo

Good interview. 






Dont expect a 4HM rehash, FTR has all but confirmed it wont be called 4HM or try to be like them but if there's a group they might take a few inspirations from it but wont try to recreate it.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

zkorejo said:


> Good interview.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont expect a 4HM rehash, FTR has all but confirmed it wont be called 4HM or try to be like them but if there's a group they might take a few inspirations from it but wont try to recreate it.


my dreamsssss! Nooooo!

but understandable


----------



## TD Stinger




----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1287532786409037825
And here’s Janela doing something really stupid.


----------



## zkorejo

Another good episode. Not as good as last weeks but good.


----------



## TD Stinger

”Silver....Silver picks those fucking papers up!”

At this point Brodie is Squidward and Silver and Reynolds are Spongebob and Patrick.


----------



## RiverFenix

Colt understanding Nakazawa and thinking it means he must understand Japanese was probably the funniest bit this week. Spanglish stuff is garbage and should be dropped. Stereotypical stuff that Ortiz and Santana had avoided in AEW proper. Uno more of a boob this week. Also could see Dark Order vs Dark order with Grayson grouped with V & X while Uno with Silver and Reynolds. Griff's inclusion needed more of a payoff - like it could have been his room or something. 

Best Friends opening bit was amusing, Money Matt was too long. The way Matt Jackson was holding out his phone makes me believe there is some easter egg there, or at least some joke we're supposed to be able to read. Search results for "How to be attractive to 50+" and getting MILF porn results or something.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Heh


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Listen.... listen.....listen..... Dark Order is Money


----------



## Erik.

Dark Order are my favourite part of BTE.


----------



## Freezer Geezer

The google searches on Matt Jackson's phone got me big time😂 The shows are so well done.


----------



## Freezer Geezer

I hope that they pull the trigger on the Dark Order on Dynamite soon. I know they're one of the things people love to bash but they really do have unlimited potential as a group to me. I think similar skits would actually work quite well on TV, and would contrast really well with when Brodie Lee goes full on psychotic. Anybody agree?


----------



## TD Stinger

Freezer Geezer said:


> I hope that they pull the trigger on the Dark Order on Dynamite soon. I know they're one of the things people love to bash but they really do have unlimited potential as a group to me. I think similar skits would actually work quite well on TV, and would contrast really well with when Brodie Lee goes full on psychotic. Anybody agree?


If there was a crowd maybe. Right, there's a big disconnect between the Dark Order we see on TV and the one we see on BTE.

On BTE, John Silver is a loveable goof trying to do his job the best he can and failing miserably at it. On TV he's another guy with a mask who just stand on the stage. Trying to mix the 2 could work, again, if there's a crowd. With a real, authentic crowd, I could see them getting behind a guy like Silver because of how stupid he and how much he tries and hating Brodie for being so mean to him. You could build sympathy and heat all within the group. But that kind of idea is impossible without an actual crowd reacting to it.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

how Shawn got his groove back - black glove edition


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1287889252265541632


----------



## LongPig666

Number 6. is a bit harsh!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Sammy is back


----------



## RiverFenix

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Sammy is back


Good stuff this week. Glad Sammy is back. Could dial back the mooching though - does AEW not pay him enough? I like Sammy's vlog more than BTE. Marko could even be paired with Sammy if/when Sammy breaks away from IC. Low Rida high off of energy drink bumping on his bed should be his "thing".

Can Fuego and Low Rida be considered "nepotism hires"? Sammy has a lot of pull getting guys booked for squashes at least. Joe Alonzo, and now Fuego and Low Rida. I suspect he put in a good word for Starks as well.

How old is Jack Evans to reference this - Max Headroom signal hijacking - Wikipedia - with his Jack Headroom bit? Seems he would have been 5yo when it happened - how in the hell would he know about it to reference it? Is it a current meme or something?

Jack is a weird dude - this could be a giid gimmick for him - a Conspiracy Theorist nutter type, a wrestling equivalent to QAnon seeing weird ass conspiracies everywhere inside and outside AEW. I've always got a Jason Mewes "Jay" character vibe from him - specifically from "Jay and Silent Bob Strike Back" movie.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Good stuff this week. Glad Sammy is back. Could dial back the mooching though - does AEW not pay him enough? I like Sammy's vlog more than BTE. Marko could even be paired with Sammy if/when Sammy breaks away from IC. Low Rida high off of energy drink bumping on his bed should be his "thing".
> 
> Can Fuego and Low Rida be considered "nepotism hires"? Sammy has a lot of pull getting guys booked for squashes at least. Joe Alonzo, and now Fuego and Low Rida. I suspect he put in a good word for Starks as well.
> 
> How old is Jack Evans to reference this - Max Headroom signal hijacking - Wikipedia - with his Jack Headroom bit? Seems he would have been 5yo when it happened - how in the hell would he know about it to reference it? Is it a current meme or something?
> 
> Jack is a weird dude - this could be a giid gimmick for him - a Conspiracy Theorist nutter type, a wrestling equivalent to QAnon seeing weird ass conspiracies everywhere inside and outside AEW. I've always got a Jason Mewes "Jay" character vibe from him - specifically from "Jay and Silent Bob Strike Back" movie.


IMO plugging his cameos and so on is just normal for vloggers - dude just went a month without pay and there is no indies for his ‘house show’ money 

on Jack - he referenced Zero Cool, which is the hacker in the 90s movie ‘Hackers’ - who did the ‘tv takeover’ deed.

guessing his influence / starting point was there


----------



## Prosper

zkorejo said:


> Another good episode. Not as good as last weeks but good.


Lol Dark Order is hilarious. Liked the Hangman/FTR exchange too.


----------



## TD Stinger

Leave it to Silver to create the first funny Christian AF scene.

And CD: I’m the worst 50 year old ever! I collect comic books! I get into arguments with my 14 year old son, and lose!

I died at that.

The Dark Order solo scene is also hilarious.

The last scene is funny and disturbing at the same time.


----------



## zkorejo

The confusion between Best Friends and Colt during the last scene had me cracking. That was a smart conclusion to one person scared of being murdered by someone and a group planning one for someone else. 

Hope there's a funeral scene next week with Kaz and Paige forced to be in it.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

TD Stinger said:


> Leave it to Silver to create the first funny Christian AF scene.
> 
> And CD: I’m the worst 50 year old ever! I collect comic books! I get into arguments with my 14 year old son, and lose!
> 
> I died at that.
> 
> The Dark Order solo scene is also hilarious.
> 
> The last scene is funny and disturbing at the same time.


That 50 for 50 in the Start was gold


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

I f’kn LOVE the Dark Order 🤣


----------



## RiverFenix

Dark Order kicking out Jack Perry thinking he was Griff Garrison was the best bit. 

50 for 50 is just Bucks being bitter asses because JR criticized them. 

Kenny swigging that Chocolate Milk makes me believe he's lactose intolerant of the bunch and it was a inside joke/rib

Bucks were being passive aggressive as fuck this whole episode. Anything they were involved in was them down low being whiny bitches.


----------



## LongPig666

Bucks': "I'm so duped, livid you know what we have to do, we gonna book you in the next squash match for Dynamite you frauds"

Reynolds and Silver (delighted): "Who we squashing?"


----------



## Jazminator

LongPig666 said:


> Bucks': "I'm so duped, livid you know what we have to do, we gonna book you in the next squash match for Dynamite you frauds"
> 
> Reynolds and Silver (delighted): "Who we squashing?"


That was so funny! Line of the day!

Silver is so adorably stupid. Sort like Rick Steiner, but in a different way. He’s becoming a breakout star on BTE.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Jazminator said:


> That was so funny! Line of the day!
> 
> Silver is so adorably stupid. Sort like Rick Steiner, but in a different way. He’s becoming a breakout star on BTE.


and he’a JUST A CHIIILLD!


----------



## Dizzie

Silver in these bte shows comes across brilliant, it feels like an absolute waste to have him as generic dark order jobber on dynamite and dark.

This version of the dark order on bte come across far more entertaining than what they do on the main show


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Sammy‘s VLog


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

I guess they’re gonna have to start blurring URLs on the WWE network 🤣 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1290816744852840450


----------



## spiderguy252000

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I guess they’re gonna have to start blurring URLs on the WWE network 🤣
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1290816744852840450


Came here to post about the website. Amazing.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

spiderguy252000 said:


> Came here to post about the website. Amazing.


think someone is registering a Lot of old wwe domains


----------



## ripcitydisciple

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I guess they’re gonna have to start blurring URLs on the WWE network 🤣
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1290816744852840450


I am laughing so hard my sides hurt and I have tears in my eyes. That is the greatest thing I've seen in a while. ROTLF LMAO.


----------



## Not Lying

Honestly, these BTE just don't do the Young Bucks any favors with me. I'm glad I am getting to know more the characters cause these guys are just so arrogantly annoying. I can't stand these people... "We can't keep building up our monsters and having them lose".. k .. so they are AWARE it's stupid, they are aware it's criticised, and they still do it and think it doesn't matter. Alright then, good to know we'll never see any beasts in AEW with an undefeated aura.


----------



## TD Stinger

The Definition of Technician said:


> Honestly, these BTE just don't do the Young Bucks any favors with me. I'm glad I am getting to know more the characters cause these guys are just so arrogantly annoying. I can't stand these people... "We can't keep building up our monsters and having them lose".. k .. so they are AWARE it's stupid, they are aware it's criticised, and they still do it and think it doesn't matter. Alright then, good to know we'll never see any beasts in AEW with an undefeated aura.


The Bucks, especially Nick, always come off as very arrogant and honestly it stops me from investing in them. They are tremendous wrestlers and look if they want to be arrogant, they've probably earned that right. But I can never invest in them in terms of really caring about them. And any time you'ever heard of some criticize them they always come off very stand off-ish.


----------



## Not Lying

TD Stinger said:


> The Bucks, especially Nick, always come off as very arrogant and honestly it stops me from investing in them. They are tremendous wrestlers and look if they want to be arrogant, they've probably earned that right. But I can never invest in them in terms of really caring about them. And any time you'ever heard of some criticize them they always come off very stand off-ish.


Hahah it took me a few months to actually care enough about to actually start being able to tell them apart by looks (who's nick and who's matt), I didn't notice Nick being the more arrogant one but yeah wouldn't be surprised, he's younger.
They do seem to dismiss any criticism even if legitimate, and when it gets too much and they can't defend they delete it twitter (like when people shat on that Dark Order segment)

Personally I had no reason to care for them on TV, I didn't follow their careers pre-AEW, and they lost to Lucha Brothers, they lost to Private Party, SCU were tag champs, and somehow JR still wanted to call them best team in the world and I'm supposed to buy that? They never gave me a reason to care except tell me "oh you should care about the Bucks", yeah that's not how it works.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Its their gimmick

they are born Trolls

but they are basically saying ‘we’ve heard it, but you don’t know whats going on or what we’re planning’

the big thing all 4 evps have always said is they hate hotshotting / expect slow builds for people

don’t think we’ll see the super monster booking ever here


----------



## zkorejo

I'm starting to like these.


----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1291391977414692864


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

TD Stinger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1291391977414692864


It’s a valid question!!


----------



## RiverFenix

TD Stinger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1291391977414692864


Does Jungle Boy get half the profits?


----------



## Not Lying

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Its their gimmick
> 
> they are born Trolls
> 
> but they are basically saying ‘we’ve heard it, but you don’t know whats going on or what we’re planning’
> 
> the big thing all 4 evps have always said is they hate hotshotting / expect slow builds for people
> 
> *don’t think we’ll see the super monster booking ever here*


yeah let's refuse to use something that has worked for years and can create 2 stars (the monster and first to beat him), because reasons.


----------



## EmbassyForever

DDP's performance wasn't appreciated enough. He's 64 years old, and he looked amazing.
Wouldn't mind seeing him again.


----------



## 3venflow

Dunno if this has been posted, but Wardlow can talk! Can't wait for him to step out of MJF's shadow, I think AEW are sitting on a gold mine with him.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The Definition of Technician said:


> yeah let's refuse to use something that has worked for years and can create 2 stars (the monster and first to beat him), because reasons.


the ‘reason’ being you want your whole roster to be credible, as opposed to just ‘one guy’

monster booking is old like FOTC old

monster booking is boring


----------



## Not Lying

LifeInCattleClass said:


> the ‘reason’ being you want your whole roster to be credible, as opposed to just ‘one guy’
> 
> monster booking is old like FOTC old
> 
> monster booking is boring


If they don't know how to book a monster without devaluing the rest of the roster that's a problem.
Look at Umaga in 2006, he beat Flair, Kane, Jeff Hardy, and other big names while not really devaluing anyone.
Look at Russev in 2014, he beat Big Show, Swagger, and others.

They can book a monster to go on a 9month-1 year undefeated streak without burying anyone if they try.
If you think that's boring that's something else, but clearly many disagree, considering the heavy criticism of AEW beating their monsters quite quickly.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The Definition of Technician said:


> If they don't know how to book a monster without devaluing the rest of the roster that's a problem.
> Look at Umaga in 2006, he beat Flair, Kane, Jeff Hardy, and other big names while not really devaluing anyone.
> Look at Russev in 2014, he beat Big Show, Swagger, and others.
> 
> They can book a monster to go on a 9month-1 year undefeated streak without burying anyone if they try.
> If you think that's boring that's something else, but clearly many disagree, considering the heavy criticism of AEW beating their monsters quite quickly.


neither Umaga or Rusev could sustain that monster push

they always go the other way in the end - let’s not forget how both ended up


----------



## Not Lying

LifeInCattleClass said:


> neither Umaga or Rusev could sustain that monster push
> 
> they always go the other way in the end - let’s not forget how both ended up


Yeah, they fed them both to Cena lol. Hopefully AEW learns from that and gives the rub to people that can do something with it.


----------



## TD Stinger

LifeInCattleClass said:


> neither Umaga or Rusev could sustain that monster push
> 
> they always go the other way in the end - let’s not forget how both ended up





The Definition of Technician said:


> Yeah, they fed them both to Cena lol. Hopefully AEW learns from that and gives the rub to people that can do something with it.


I mean, there are differences. Rusev and Umaga were built up for like a year before they were fed to Cena. They put a lot of stock into them and even though they lost their big match against Cena, they still had value after that.

Archer was built up for a month before losing to Cody and then barely being used for 3 months. Brodie looked imposing for all of a month before losing to Mox. Cage look impressive until Mox grabbed his arm and apparently that's now his Achilles Heel.

My point being is that any mystique or aura they could have had is gone now and it's a hard thing to get back unless you can follow it up with booking. I mean hell, Kane of all people in 1998 lost his first 2 major matches with his rival/brother Undertaker, but was still interesting after that with good or at least interesting booking. AEW's booking of their big men so far has been push them hard for a bit, have them lose, and then slide them out of the way.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Don‘t know where else to put this

interesting that there is a growing trend of ‘bully them off social media by any means necessary’


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1292535806339371016
we saw that with Brandi too - and then afterwards its all like ‘if you can’t stand the heat...’


----------



## bdon

Vince McMahon threatening someone? Nahhh.


----------



## LongPig666




----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Just call it ‘being the Dark Order’ - they are so good


----------



## TD Stinger

Episode didn’t do much for me until the final segment.

First, lol at Kenny and company burying the Dark Order.

2nd, Kenny is not happy and something is gonna boil over soon there.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

TD Stinger said:


> Episode didn’t do much for me until the final segment.
> 
> First, lol at Kenny and company burying the Dark Order.
> 
> 2nd, Kenny is not happy and something is gonna boil over soon there.


you didn’t lol at DO?

geez, i cackled


----------



## TD Stinger

LifeInCattleClass said:


> you didn’t lol at DO?
> 
> geez, i cackled


Eh, wasn't one of their best skits. I much prefer when they sell the paper shots, lol.


----------



## bdon

Still don’t care for DO, but that last segment is so good. Kenny is fixing to fucking erupt, and it is going to be absolutely fucking glorious. He’s tired of the comedy reputation and ready to show the US audience what he can really do.


----------



## RiverFenix

Hangman's line when talking about Kenny's "The Cleaner" character and matches - "I would have hated to tag with that guy, you think I want to do a 75 minute tag match..." wins the week. 

Silver telling Uno he "throws like a bitch" was runner up - that DO segment was their best this week. Silver is still the breakout, surprised Uno is going more bumbling fool while Grayson more the serious type. Reynolds still adding nothing. 

Not gonna lie, that picture hanging tip is something I'll use. 

Jack Evans monologue is great and should be incorporated onto television (cleaned up in a little better setting).


----------



## Prosper

That was an awesome ending to the episode. Kenny Omega is gonna flip the fuck out after the All Out FTR match I can’t wait Lol they are aware of everything the fans want and are ready to give it to us


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

TD Stinger said:


> Eh, wasn't one of their best skits. I much prefer when they sell the paper shots, lol.


Evil Uno just going all ham - ‘listen up, you short motherfucker!’

and Reynolds and Silver breaking just did it for me


----------



## zkorejo

Key Demo.. 50 + 

Last bit was good.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

holy longterm booking Batman

somebody on twitter posted the theory that Kenny pinned this last year to signify him going for the title again at full gear a year later

loses tag titles, turns on hangman, v hangman at all out, goes after Mox again, mad Kenny v Mox 2 at Full Gear

if that is the case, IMO it solidifies the whole long term approach they take / which is something i like


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1193718448540520448


----------



## bdon

prosperwithdeen said:


> That was an awesome ending to the episode. Kenny Omega is gonna flip the fuck out after the All Out FTR match I can’t wait Lol they are aware of everything the fans want and are ready to give it to us


Oh, it’s going to be glorious!


LifeInCattleClass said:


> holy longterm booking Batman
> 
> somebody on twitter posted the theory that Kenny pinned this last year to signify him going for the title again at full gear a year later
> 
> loses tag titles, turns on hangman, v hangman at all out, goes after Mox again, mad Kenny v Mox 2 at Full Gear
> 
> if that is the case, IMO it solidifies the whole long term approach they take / which is something i like
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1193718448540520448


Bro! @patpat and I have mentioned this multiple times. That has been on his Twitter ever since.

Cornette and his Stans are going to get Super Serious Kenny when the rubber meets the road on this storyline. It’s why he was on BTE after the Street Fight asking what everyone thought of his punches, and how he actually wore pants like he’s supposed to in a “fight”. It’s why he has warned Colt Cabana he is done playing chase in their BTE bit. It’s why he made the comment on BTE about “does everyone in this company kick my ass!?” It‘s why he flipped shit on Marko. It’s why he told Hangman on BTE after pouring out FTR’s beer, “Those guys have been making fun of us ever since they got here. They think we’re a joke.”

If you want a taste of how far down the rabbit hole BTE canon goes in long term booking, look at the BTE following the 5th episode of Dynamite in Charleston, WV (my hometown): it starts with a cartoon of AEW toys, Adam Page toy is in the Wild West and challenging a champion Kenny for the title. Real Life Page wakes up in his hotel room and says, “What the hell!? Like I’d ever feud with Kenny.”


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

bdon said:


> Oh, it’s going to be glorious!
> 
> 
> Bro! @patpat and I have mentioned this multiple times. That has been on his Twitter ever since.
> 
> Cornette and his Stans are going to get Super Serious Kenny when the rubber meets the road on this storyline. It’s why he was on BTE after the Street Fight asking what everyone thought of his punches, and how he actually wore pants like he’s supposed to in a “fight”. It’s why he has warned Colt Cabana he is done playing chase in their BTE bit. It’s why he made the comment on BTE about “does everyone in this company kick my ass!?” It‘s why he flipped shit on Marko. It’s why he told Hangman on BTE after pouring out FTR’s beer, “Those guys have been making fun of us ever since they got here. They think we’re a joke.”
> 
> If you want a taste of how far down the rabbit hole BTE canon goes in long term booking, look at the BTE following the 5th episode of Dynamite in Charleston, WV (my hometown): it starts with a cartoon of AEW toys, Adam Page toy is in the Wild West and challenging a champion Kenny for the title. Real Life Page wakes up in his hotel room and says, “What the hell!? Like I’d ever feud with Kenny.”


ah, yeah - i remember the toy story bit

good call

master storytellers these guys


----------



## bdon

LifeInCattleClass said:


> ah, yeah - i remember the toy story bit
> 
> good call
> 
> master storytellers these guys


...WHEN they want to make an effort.

As I said throughout most of the pandemic.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

bdon said:


> ...WHEN they want to make an effort.
> 
> As I said throughout most of the pandemic.


holding off on pulling triggers during the pandemic is understandable and forgivable

they never knew how long it would last

they’ve obvs started pulling their triggers now


----------



## bdon

LifeInCattleClass said:


> holding off on pulling triggers during the pandemic is understandable and forgivable
> 
> they never knew how long it would last
> 
> they’ve obvs started pulling their triggers now


Well, you have to have some foresight. If I could see the opportunity the pandemic presented in making a serious jump on Raw and SmackDown in the ratings department, then it is their JOB ago be able to do that.

On the flip side of that, though, is thatby holding off they may have got lucky (or maybe even some strategic rope-a-dope game going on) and waited for the lack of crowds to REALLY begin to expose Raw and SD before pulling the trigger.

But whatever. I just think had you booked your best show regardless, you’d have never lost viewers, and maybe you’d be in the 1 to 1.2 million range right now. Those January 1st shows all the way to the pandemic were bangers and were consistently drawing more and more.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

bdon said:


> Well, you have to have some foresight. If I could see the opportunity the pandemic presented in making a serious jump on Raw and SmackDown in the ratings department, then it is their JOB ago be able to do that.
> 
> On the flip side of that, though, is thatby holding off they may have got lucky (or maybe even some strategic rope-a-dope game going on) and waited for the lack of crowds to REALLY begin to expose Raw and SD before pulling the trigger.
> 
> But whatever. I just think had you booked your best show regardless, you’d have never lost viewers, and maybe you’d be in the 1 to 1.2 million range right now. Those January 1st shows all the way to the pandemic were bangers and were consistently drawing more and more.


no way they were climbing in ratings while crowds were gone in the first 6 weeks

people have now gotten used to the ‘new normal’ - and now they can get going again. Its not weird anymore to have a ‘big moment’ without a crowd

their strategy.... or luck..... seems to have panned out for them regardless / as we see by the ratings. Leading up to All Out might even be better now


----------



## bdon

LifeInCattleClass said:


> no way they were climbing in ratings while crowds were gone in the first 6 weeks
> 
> people have now gotten used to the ‘new normal’ - and now they can get going again. Its not weird anymore to have a ‘big moment’ without a crowd
> 
> their strategy.... or luck..... seems to have panned out for them regardless / as we see by the ratings. Leading up to All Out might even be better now


They better not pull the foot off the gas coming out of All Out. I smell blood in the water, and they need to come out of that PPV with clear fall out storylines for each and every character involved in the PPV, win or loss. What does the win mean for X? Where does wrestler Y go from here?

Stop hitting the Reset button after every pay-per-view. That is not how life goes. Every action and event has a consequence. Let these things play out immediately in the Dynamite after All Out. No more having Archer off TV for a month, or Omega off TV for 2 weeks. Consequences, emotion, a REASON FOR FUCKING CARING.


----------



## NXT Only

LifeInCattleClass said:


> holding off on pulling triggers during the pandemic is understandable and forgivable
> 
> they never knew how long it would last
> 
> they’ve obvs started pulling their triggers now


Like we kept saying they would. Patience paid off for some of us.


----------



## zkorejo

LifeInCattleClass said:


> holy longterm booking Batman
> 
> somebody on twitter posted the theory that Kenny pinned this last year to signify him going for the title again at full gear a year later
> 
> loses tag titles, turns on hangman, v hangman at all out, goes after Mox again, mad Kenny v Mox 2 at Full Gear
> 
> if that is the case, IMO it solidifies the whole long term approach they take / which is something i like
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1193718448540520448


I have been speculating this as well. It makes the most sense and its not a coincidence. Heel Omega should be the one to dethrone Mox. His heel turn will start so many branches from this storylines.. Omega vs Mox, Omega and Bucks vs Hangman, Hangman and FTR dynamic, Cody's 4HM and the eventual blood and guts between the two factions. Elite have been planning it very carefully and kept adding new layers to it. I really appreciate this kind of approach to wrestling and I just hope it all goes as planned and 2020 doesnt throw something else to ruin more things.

AO should start the series of all these interconnected stories and feuds that should last for months.


----------



## LongPig666

John Silver is really growing on me - "You like the candy - YAH!"


----------



## Erik.

It's a shame that the Dark Order are practically non speaking entities on Dynamite besides Evil Uno and Brodie. 

They have alot of personality which can't really be shown as dark cult like heels.


----------



## Hitman1987

Heel Kenny Omega is what’s best for business. Who better to be at the top than the best wrestler on the roster (and one of the best in the world).

Each baby face will not only have to earn a shot at Kenny but will also have to out wrestle him to beat him in what will be some epic 30min plus matches.

imagine the rub the baby face will get when they finally beat Omega, it will be similar to when Omega finally conquered Okada.

Personally I think Hangman should get the rub to solidify him as the future face of AEW. I’d have Kenny go over him in the first match, then hangman can go and regroup while Omega feuds with Mox and picks up the title. After a few successful defences against credible opponents like Pac, Archer and Jungle boy (all good workers) then Hangman can start gaining some momentum with a winning streak/casino royal win and go for the rematch which he ultimately wins. Could even do a rubber match with a gimmick so the torch is properly handed over from Kenny to hangman.

It’s going to be glorious.


----------



## TD Stinger

Depends how they split up Omega and Page. Because right now, after they implode after All Out (if that happens), I think Omega will face Hangman at Full Gear as opposed to facing Mox.


----------



## Hitman1987

TD Stinger said:


> Depends how they split up Omega and Page. Because right now, after they implode after All Out (if that happens), I think Omega will face Hangman at Full Gear as opposed to facing Mox.


If I had to book it:
All out
Mox vs MjF (MJF wins with Wardlow help)
FTR vs Page/Omega (Page’s naivety cost them match and Omega flips post match)

Full gear
Mox vs MJF (Mox wins and MJF moves on to feud with Cody/Wardlow)
Page vs Omega (Omega wins and calls out Moxley saying you beat me this time last year, it won’t happen again)


----------



## TD Stinger

Hitman1987 said:


> If I had to book it:
> All out
> Mox vs MjF (MJF wins with Wardlow help)
> FTR vs Page/Omega (Page’s naivety cost them match and Omega flips post match)
> 
> Full gear
> Mox vs MJF (Mox wins and MJF moves on to feud with Cody/Wardlow)
> Page vs Omega (Omega wins and calls out Moxley saying you beat me this time last year, it won’t happen again)


Wouldn't hate it. Plust if they save it for Revolution in February, small chance they could have some kind of a crowd by then. Not likely, but possible.


----------



## Hitman1987

TD Stinger said:


> Wouldn't hate it. Plust if they save it for Revolution in February, small chance they could have some kind of a crowd by then. Not likely, but possible.


I’m sure there is a compliment in there somewhere 😂

What would you go for at all out/full gear?

I think with Kenny’s age they need to start focusing on getting the big matches with him in the pipeline:

Kenny vs Mox (Rematch)
Kenny vs Page (Current story)
Kenny vs Cody (Previous history)


----------



## TD Stinger

All Out:
*Mox vs. MJF
*FTR s. Omega/Page

Full Gear:
*Mox vs. MJF rematch
*Omega vs. Hangman
*Bucks vs. FTR


----------



## Hitman1987

TD Stinger said:


> All Out:
> *Mox vs. MJF
> *FTR s. Omega/Page
> 
> Full Gear:
> *Mox vs. MJF rematch
> *Omega vs. Hangman
> *Bucks vs. FTR


Then the killer question is what do you do with Cody at both these events and at what event, if any, do you form the 4HM?


----------



## 3venflow

Yeah, Omega is definitely turning. I'm not convinced the Bucks will turn with him though, he seemed quite pissed off at them all on BTE.

'The Cleaner' Kenny Omega is main event worthy. I don't think babyface Omega quite has the impact in the USA they thought it might.


----------



## Dizzie

Erik. said:


> It's a shame that the Dark Order are practically non speaking entities on Dynamite besides Evil Uno and Brodie.
> 
> They have alot of personality which can't really be shown as dark cult like heels.


If they did the stuff they do on being the elite on the dynamite it would actually save the group, fuck they would probably be the most over thing in aew and dark order t-shirt sales would be a hot seller.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Dizzie said:


> If they did the stuff they do on being the elite on the dynamite it would actually save the group, fuck they would probably be the most over thing in aew and dark order t-shirt sales would be a hot seller.


You think they won’t be over when fans are back in?

the diehards watch BTE / DO is getting a massive pop when crows are back


----------



## Dizzie

LifeInCattleClass said:


> You think they won’t be over when fans are back in?
> 
> the diehards watch BTE / DO is getting a massive pop when crows are back


That the issue, die hard might get it but not a wider audience hence why the general perception of the dark order is that is a terrible gimmick, the being the elite youtube shows barely do 250k viewers, some are as low as about 60k.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Dizzie said:


> That the issue, die hard might get it but not a wider audience hence why the general perception of the dark order is that is a terrible gimmick, the being the elite youtube shows barely do 250k viewers, some are as low as about 60k.


but that is kinda the way it goes - as soon as they get consistent pops, the more casual people start to join in

its always a build-up to overness. Not everybody can be through the door at the same time


----------



## bdon

Kenny’s run is about to be glorious, and everything that occurred in the first year is going to make so much sense when we can see the full chessboard.


----------



## Erik.

bdon said:


> Kenny’s run is about to be glorious, and everything that occurred in the first year is going to make so much sense when we can see the full chessboard.


I can't wait.


----------



## TD Stinger

Hitman1987 said:


> Then the killer question is what do you do with Cody at both these events and at what event, if any, do you form the 4HM?


Just keep him doing the TNT title thing for now.

I don't think you can hold everything off until fans are back, but this potential new group they have should be one of them. So for now Cody can tread water for a bit and build up that title. At All Out, have him face either Scorpio or Brodie. At Full Gear, maybe build Archer back up. Revisit the Darby feud. Build up Cage. They've got options if they choose to use them.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Sammy’s vlog


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Shot of Brandi with Sky


----------



## Jazminator

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Shot of Brandi with Sky


I love Scorpio Sky. He seems like such a cool dude.


----------



## zkorejo

No Dynamite FTR attacking RnR Express fallout on BTE. They are saving it for Dynamite probably.


----------



## bdon

That might be the worst episode of BTE I have ever seen.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

I love the Dark Order

and the 50 for 50 was great


----------



## Not Lying

I didn't enjoy anything from that episode except the Orton line.


----------



## TD Stinger

Pretty nothing episode. Even the Orton jab was about as basic as you could get.


----------



## LongPig666

Love BTE, fills the wrestling void for Monday's with good stories and angles.


----------



## The Masked Avenger

Dizzie said:


> If they did the stuff they do on being the elite on the dynamite it would actually save the group, fuck they would probably be the most over thing in aew and dark order t-shirt sales would be a hot seller.


I think they will introduce it eventually. Brodie hit Uno with papers on Dynamite recently. I think they will let Silver do his thing eventually and he will become a fan favorite.


----------



## 3venflow

All Out 2019 part one on YouTube later.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Nice. Omega/Pac was lit


----------



## LongPig666

And let the crying, shouting, anger, disdain, laughter, sadness commence.


----------



## Cult03

LongPig666 said:


> And let the crying, shouting, anger, disdain, laughter, sadness commence.


Did you even watch the video?


----------



## Not Lying

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1296239812840652800
make it happen.


----------



## Erik.

The Definition of Technician said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1296239812840652800
> make it happen.


Its almost obvious at this point.


----------



## Prosper

The Definition of Technician said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1296239812840652800
> make it happen.


This is the 3rd time Rosa has mentioned Shida. I'd be disappointed if it didn't happen.

Rosa vs Shida could be one of the greatest women's matches of the year.


----------



## Dizzie

It's going to happen but hopefully it's not going to be a one off/short term thing.


----------



## RiverFenix

AEW should only use Rosa if she was brought in full time. A one-off only benefits Rosa and NWA.


----------



## TD Stinger

The fact that Rosa keeps bringing AEW up makes me think something is going to happen. She is a must have if she's available to bring in as a full time talent.


----------



## You're A Ghost

Britt Baker's Michael Jordan promo was awesome.


----------



## Jazminator

You're A Ghost said:


> Britt Baker's Michael Jordan promo was awesome.


Yeah, that was so great! Britt was perfect in this one. Her facial expressions, her hand movements, her inflection... “I’m Michael Jordan!”


----------



## EmbassyForever

3venflow said:


> All Out 2019 part one on YouTube later.


Rewatched Omega/PAC...Such an awesome match. I really miss Pac.

btw, Evil Uno was fat af here. Looking at him now, he lost a lot of weight. Respect


----------



## Prosper

Dark Order was HILARIOUS on BTE this week lol, I also loved how Matt Hardy called Sammy a "mark ass bitch" 😂

And Hangman turning to stone 😂


----------



## rbl85

Man Dark Order is by far the best part of BTE


----------



## RiverFenix

Yep, Dark Order completely carried that. Every segment. Even had Brodie mentioning his friend Claudio who speaks German (Uno says "But he's Swiss). A lot of their stuff has to be adlibbed as well. I wonder if Alan Angels really did get hair transplants. Grayson, Silver and Uno are still the standouts with their banter. Brodie is great as well. Angels seems comfortable enough but Vance and Reynolds are rather stiff. Reynolds needs to find a character hook of some sort. 

Six riding lawnmowers. Fuck HANGMAN!

I mean the whole bit can never transfer over to Dynamite because it's a BTE silliness angle, but these guys run with it every week. 

Page/Omega bit with Madusa started off funny. I thought the payoff would have been her accusing them of staring at her boobs or something. Maybe they could have did that bit with Reynolds and Silver. Hangman has pretty good comedic timing with his reactions. 

Good little promo from Avalon. Still don't give a shit about The Initiative.


----------



## 3venflow

Madusa almost throwing Hangman's belt in the bin was a nice touch.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Dark order is hilarious


----------



## TD Stinger

FUCK HANGMAN!

Brodie Hip Tossing Silver into the table was hilarious.

Avalon’s promo kind of got to me, wont lie. It’s a relatable story between a guy who wants to do things the righty way and a guy who is sick of waiting. It’s a nice little small story for these guys to have. And they could nuke this up for a long time.

Look at Curt Hawkins in WWE. Guy went on like a 3 year long losing streak and got a tag title win at Mania out of it. Granted, it was on the pre show and not a huge moment compared to the rest of the show. But it was nice little moment in his career. Avalon and Cutler might get something similar one day.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Reynolds looks so ridiculous in this photo 😂 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1298029960230326272


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Sammy’s latest vlog


----------



## Aedubya

First time ever watching Sammy's vlog, why is he documenting Robert Anthony from back in June

So is that Stunt legitimately injured now?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Aedubya said:


> First time ever watching Sammy's vlog, why is he documenting Robert Anthony from back in June
> 
> So is that Stunt legitimately injured now?


i’m guessing it was old footage he wanted to show before he got suspended


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

..... is today’s BTE going to break people’s hearts?

i recon so


----------



## zkorejo

There has been no mention of the Elite in Being the Elite for 2 weeks now. No mention of FTR turning heel, no discussion on Hangman understanding their point, no Kenny Omega whatsoever in BTE or Dynamite.

I will really be disappointed if they dont give us anything again. I thought we would get more of the good stuff as we close in on AO. : /


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

zkorejo said:


> There has been no mention of the Elite in Being the Elite for 2 weeks now. No mention of FTR turning heel, no discussion on Hangman understanding their point, no Kenny Omega whatsoever in BTE or Dynamite.
> 
> I will really be disappointed if they dont give us anything again. I thought we would get more of the good stuff as we close in on AO. : /


i guess they are doing what a lot of ‘fans’ asked - ie> keep it on tv

personally i would also like to see something on BTE


----------



## zkorejo

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i guess they are doing what a lot of ‘fans’ asked - ie> keep it on tv
> 
> personally i would also like to see something on BTE


But they didnt even do any sort of fall out to FTR turning heel. I was expecting them to confront FTR, or atleast talk about it. It just happened and no talk about it. 

Their segment with Hangman and Youngbucks was great for Dynamite. I kind of want to see whats up with Omega in all this.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

zkorejo said:


> But they didnt even do any sort of fall out to FTR turning heel. I was expecting them to confront FTR, or atleast talk about it. It just happened and no talk about it.
> 
> Their segment with Hangman and Youngbucks was great for Dynamite. I kind of want to see whats up with Omega in all this.


my prediction is that Kenny will be shown racing go-karts or something

not giving two shits 😂


----------



## zkorejo

LifeInCattleClass said:


> my prediction is that Kenny will be shown racing go-karts or something
> 
> not giving two shots 😂


 Sounds like what Kenny would actually do.


----------



## The Masked Avenger

zkorejo said:


> But they didnt even do any sort of fall out to FTR turning heel. I was expecting them to confront FTR, or atleast talk about it. It just happened and no talk about it.
> 
> Their segment with Hangman and Youngbucks was great for Dynamite. I kind of want to see whats up with Omega in all this.


I don't think FTR has ever been on BTE outside of one segment where Hangman asks if they want to go to the bar or have really been mentioned at all during this program. I feel like FTR are more serious guys and since BTE is more kayfabe breaking they don't want to be on it.


----------



## zkorejo

The Masked Avenger said:


> I don't think FTR has ever been on BTE outside of one segment where Hangman asks if they want to go to the bar or have really been mentioned at all during this program. I feel like FTR are more serious guys and since BTE is more kayfabe breaking they don't want to be on it.


True. I meant, I just want it to be acknowledged, preferably on Dynamite which didnt happen, so I expected atleast something about it in BTE. But its okay. I hope there is something in this week's.


----------



## RiverFenix

BTE shouldn't be canon or deal in storylines when you break kayfabe left and right. It can be a vehicle to try out gimmicks and characters, but if/when they're moved to television they should ground floor establish them and not expect Dynamite fans to know already what it's all about.


----------



## The Masked Avenger

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> BTE shouldn't be canon or deal in storylines when you break kayfabe left and right. It can be a vehicle to try out gimmicks and characters, but if/when they're moved to television they should ground floor establish them and not expect Dynamite fans to know already what it's all about.


I agree and i think that what they have been doing. They gauge the interest on bits to see if they want to run them on Dynamite. Hangman's alcoholism started on there, MJF used the who the fuck is Griff Garrison line in his promo prior to his squash match against him, Mr. Brodie threw his papers at Uno a few weeks ago for the first time, they just let John Silver talk etc..


----------



## Prosper

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> BTE shouldn't be canon or deal in storylines when you break kayfabe left and right. It can be a vehicle to try out gimmicks and characters, but if/when they're moved to television they should ground floor establish them and not expect Dynamite fans to know already what it's all about.


I somewhat agree. The Dark Order lawnmower stuff didn't need to cross-over, but Brodie beating the shit out of his subordinates crossing over was good. They just need to pick and choose wisely on what crosses over because as you said, a lot of it breaks kayfabe.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

prosperwithdeen said:


> I somewhat agree. The Dark Order lawnmower stuff didn't need to cross-over, but Brodie beating the shit out of his subordinates crossing over was good. They just need to pick and choose wisely on what crosses over because as you said, a lot of it breaks kayfabe.


Agreed - I would not mind most of the Dark Order stuff migrating to Dynamite - but the lawnmower thing was too niche


----------



## TD Stinger

I am fucking dying at the DO on BTE this week.

Brodie: I'M BACK! AND I'M BETTER THAN EVER!


----------



## Erik.

TD Stinger said:


> I am fucking dying at the DO on BTE this week.
> 
> Brodie: I'M BACK! AND I'M BETTER THAN EVER!


Dark Order, the highlights of AEW again.


----------



## TD Stinger

Also, Kenny with another Cleaner tease at the end.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

John Silver

LOL i’m dying with this guy

’what is it FIIIIIIVEEEEEE’

LOL

edit> legit, reynolds is also getting better ‘you’re twisting my tits FIVE!’

😂 😂 😂 😂


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Kenny 




🧹


----------



## 3venflow

Cleaner Kenny! This is going to shake AEW up massively.


----------



## zkorejo

Aviators are F'n ON now! Bring in the Cleaner!


----------



## Hitman1987

I cannot wait for heel Kenny, I don’t care how we get there as long as we get there because as soon as he picks up momentum his feuds and matches with people like Mox, Hangman, Cody, MJF and Pac will take over the wrestling industry.


----------



## Prosper

Holy shit the ending was hyped AF lol heel Kenny is coming at All Out


----------



## Aedubya

Great derriere cameo from Anna


----------



## Prosper

Aedubya said:


> Great derriere cameo from Anna


I was wondering when they would start incorporating her into the DO segments.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Road to All Out is tonight

in 10 min actually


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Ricky Starks Pod


----------



## bdon

Oh goddamn. More sad, sappy shit in this “Road To...” from the Nightmare Family.

You fucking suck, QT Marshall. You’re only on television due to Cody and Dustin Rhodes having a vested interest in you looking good for the Nightmare School.

Fuck off.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

bdon said:


> Oh goddamn. More sad, sappy shit in this “Road To...” from the Nightmare Family.
> 
> You fucking suck, QT Marshall. You’re only on television due to Cody and Dustin Rhodes having a vested interest in you looking good for the Nightmare School.
> 
> Fuck off.




welcome back @bdon


----------



## One Shed

bdon said:


> Oh goddamn. More sad, sappy shit in this “Road To...” from the Nightmare Family.
> 
> You fucking suck, QT Marshall. You’re only on television due to Cody and Dustin Rhodes having a vested interest in you looking good for the Nightmare School.
> 
> Fuck off.


I am starting to believe you hate Cody more than Cornette hates Russo.


----------



## Geeee

Nice to see Sammy vs Matt on the PPV but I think:

-Matt is gonna win
-Probably gonna be a cinematic match


----------



## bdon

Lheurch said:


> I am starting to believe you hate Cody more than Cornette hates Russo.


I mean, why the fuck is this piece of shit jobber getting the push that he has received when Jungle Boy and Luchasaurus can’t get any kind of storyline? Lance Archer walks around for nearly 3 months aimlessly, but we have goddamn QT Marshall on a fucking “Road To...” segment as a last minute effort to sell the PPV.

WHO THE FUCK IS WATCHING FOR QT MARSHALL!?


----------



## One Shed

bdon said:


> I mean, why the fuck is this piece of shit jobber getting the push that he has received when Jungle Boy and Luchasaurus can’t get any kind of storyline? Lance Archer walks around for nearly 3 months aimlessly, but we have goddamn QT Marshall on a fucking “Road To...” segment as a last minute effort to sell the PPV.
> 
> WHO THE FUCK IS WATCHING FOR QT MARSHALL!?


Not even his mom.


----------



## EmbassyForever

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Ricky Starks Pod


Worth listening. Ricky is a great dude


----------



## Erik.

@*LifeInCattleClass*

How many we buying?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Erik. said:


> @*LifeInCattleClass*
> 
> How many we buying?


Dude... I’ve been eyeing that shirt as soon as they released it

UK shipping not an issue I assume?


----------



## Erik.

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Dude... I’ve been eyeing that shirt as soon as they released it
> 
> UK shipping not an issue I assume?


MAY take over 30 days to arrive due to COVID - that's about it.


----------



## TD Stinger

Erik. said:


> @*LifeInCattleClass*
> 
> How many we buying?


Does it come with a pack of koolaid?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

TD Stinger said:


> Does it come with a pack of koolaid?


it f’kn better


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Sammy’s vlog


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1300893692085989377


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1300935202416386048


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

TK media call


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1301947120770048001


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Media scrum


----------



## omaroo

Was a treat hearing all the excuses from Tony. Could tell he had no idea how to answer the questions asked about hardy.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Newest BTE


----------



## Aedubya

Loving the ****-eroticism


----------



## zkorejo

Good BTE. Loved Brodie Lee banning Cameo and Twitch for DO. 

At the ending.. WTF.. I dont think Bucks will join Omega. I dont even think Omega will go full heel. I have no idea where this is headed. I do feel bad for Hangman though.


----------



## TD Stinger

Notes from BTE this week:

*Luchasaurus is the true patriarch of the Hart Family
*Hangman is sad
*WARDLOW SPEAKS
*WARDLOW IS BEAUTIFUL
*SILVER & REYNOLDS WANT WARDLOW IN MORE WAYS THAN ONE
*Speaking Spanglish is not funny. It's never been funny. And it will never be funny.
*SINBAD CAMEO
*GRIFF GARRISON IS DEAD AT THE HANDS OF ANNA JAY

Seems like all of the Elite might go their seperate ways for now. Which honestly may be the best way to go. Bucks will focus on FTR, Hangman will be all alone trying to redeem himself, and Kenny's going to try something new (old).


----------



## Freezer Geezer

The Elite going their separate ways is actually a great idea for now. Even though I would've been on board with a Bucks and Omega joint heel turn. It doesn't feel right to me at this point mainly due to Cody, and their feuds not overlapping that much and it would've felt a bit off. 

I believe that the next PPV they do will likely feel a bigger deal if Hangman/Omega are in a singles feud without the tag match looming over it. Going this route gives each member an opportunity to carve out their own niche and strike out on their own. All in all, it should feel fresh and will help the show overall.

Also, Jon Silver is fucking hilarious. He really deserves a face run at some point.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

This was a brilliant BTE

made me LOL so much and then legit fucked my shit up with Hangman and the ending

this is the 2nd best wrestling show every week

can’t wait for the Elite to unite against a common enemy like the Avengers in 2 years time

edit> sad cowboy


----------



## Erik.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1303058672315228161


----------



## zkorejo

Yeah I think they are being separated. I dont mind it.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Sammy’s latest


----------



## RiverFenix

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1304137798698651648


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1304137798698651648


its a good name

for a bad team


with 1 good wrestler


----------



## omaroo

Uhh..Luther going to be featured more. If it's on dark then what ever. But he needs to fuck off.


----------



## Dizzie

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1304137798698651648


Surely project chaos has a better ring to it?


----------



## NXT Only

LifeInCattleClass said:


> can’t wait for the Elite to unite against a common enemy like the Avengers in 2 years time


And whoever that is isn't on the roster and will likely come with a force behind him making him unstoppable. Cant wait.


----------



## bdon

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Sammy’s latest


Please God don’t tell me I am going to be forced to watch Broken Sammy Guevara!!

That final scene has me concerned.


----------



## Geeee

Talk is Jericho with Thunder Rosa is great. Very emotional. Plus, Jericho let it slip that Serena Deeb got signed by AEW










Talk Is Jericho: Thunder Rosa’s Women’s Revolución


Thunder Rosa is the NWA Women's Champion, but she had a hell of a match against Serena Deeb on AEW Dynamite last week, and then she made history by challenging AEW Women's Champion Hikaru Shida for the title! Hear the journey that Thunder Rosa took to AEW that includes a professional career as a...




www.webisjericho.com


----------



## omaroo

Thunder Rosa signed to AEW would be awesome. Not like NWA is coming back until some time next year.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

omaroo said:


> Thunder Rosa signed to AEW would be awesome. Not like NWA is coming back until some time next year.


Thought they were filming again in Hollywood on the 15th?


----------



## omaroo

ripcitydisciple said:


> Thought they were filming again in Hollywood on the 15th?


Oh my mistake thought I read there were delays.


----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1304601467022725120
Luchasaurus on TV during a Raptors game. The cross promotion we needed.


----------



## Not Lying

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1304643049834897409
Kenny does have a few thousands hardcore fans doesn't he..


----------



## zkorejo

The Definition of Technician said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1304643049834897409
> Kenny does have a few thousands hardcore fans doesn't he..


Love the comic strip. Thanks for sharing that.

I honestly thought they were going to kiss or something, like almost every other Webtoons comic. Glad they didnt lol.


----------



## Prosper

The Definition of Technician said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1304643049834897409
> Kenny does have a few thousands hardcore fans doesn't he..


That was pretty dope, gave me old school manga vibes from when I used to read them.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

omaroo said:


> Oh my mistake thought I read there were delays.


You may be right, I wasn't saying that. I just had heard they were going to film on the set NWA of Hollywood a few days ago.


----------



## Not Lying

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1301646963050508295
This wrestler is apparently an army vet and will be on Dark next tuesday. If he can work, I think he looks great and unique, sign him.






he appeared with Cody here


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The Definition of Technician said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1301646963050508295
> This wrestler is apparently an army vet and will be on Dark next tuesday. If he can work, I think he looks great and unique, sign him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he appeared with Cody here


bad name though


----------



## RiverFenix

LifeInCattleClass said:


> bad name though


He's a ranked competitive eater, so it makes sense in that regard. However he's facing Brian Cage on DARK this week, so it's gonna be squashed out and get little to no offense in.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> He's a ranked competitive eater, so it makes sense in that regard. However he's facing Brian Cage on DARK this week, so it's gonna be squashed out and get little to no offense in.


ahhh... yeah, with the competitive eating it makes sense 

makes me think of that ‘reboot’ villain though


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

BTE


----------



## zkorejo

Omega's "You Sonovabichhh" has to be a parody of Vince. Cracks me up every single time.


----------



## 3venflow

Holy shit, they actually did it - turned Sydal's botch into a storyline. This is one of the reasons I like AEW.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The Sydal thing is pretty well done


----------



## RiverFenix

Hopefully just a silly BTE running gag storyline. Nakazawa involved in any television or even DARK storyline would be asinine. 

Not to mention it's nonsensical to have Nak know which corner Sydal would try SSP from, unless he did them all. But then I'm betting Bucks/Jungle Boy used top rope moves, as would have some of the wrestlers in the prelims as well and none of them slipped. The Retcon doesn't make sense. The Retcon should have had Nakazawa doctoring Sydal's ring boots or squirting this oil on the ground for Sydal to step in just as he walked out as #21.


----------



## bdon

Goddamn. Silver’s sticky feet sound effects was funny, but Uno’s Matt Cardona red skin joke and expounding upon it saying, “He uses niacin and makes his skin red” has me fucking rolling. Lmao


----------



## bdon

Brandon Cutler with the first real talk, man-to-man conversation Page has received. That was a good segment.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Hopefully just a silly BTE running gag storyline. Nakazawa involved in any television or even DARK storyline would be asinine.
> 
> Not to mention it's nonsensical to have Nak know which corner Sydal would try SSP from, unless he did them all. But then I'm betting Bucks/Jungle Boy used top rope moves, as would have some of the wrestlers in the prelims as well and none of them slipped. The Retcon doesn't make sense. The Retcon should have had Nakazawa doctoring Sydal's ring boots or squirting this oil on the ground for Sydal to step in just as he walked out as #21.


You are making a lot of assumptions to not like it.


----------



## Freezer Geezer

Jon Silver for AEW champ. I love the man, so god damn funny.


----------



## Freezer Geezer

Brodie Lee is absolute gold in them segments too. 😂 The looks on their faces, trying so hard not to laugh when Brodie is verbally abusing them.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Freezer Geezer said:


> Brodie Lee is absolute gold in them segments too. 😂 The looks on their faces, trying so hard not to laugh when Brodie is verbally abusing them.


‘Are you crying?!!’

lol... always know someone is breaking


----------



## RiverFenix

ripcitydisciple said:


> You are making a lot of assumptions to not like it.


Not really. Bucks attempting a lazy retcon for the reasons I laid out.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

Matt-'This is a PPV'

Kenny-'People pay $50 bucks to watch this'


----------



## ripcitydisciple

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Not really. Bucks attempting a lazy retcon for the reasons I laid out.


Except you are assuming he did this before the show even started. Nak could have done it right before the Battle Royale. With his position and status in the company it would make total sense he would be one of the guys wiping and cleaning the ring/turnbuckles of sweat and humidity between matches.


----------



## TD Stinger

Notes from BTE this week:

Eddie and the cookie have something special
SWEET TAP DANCING BEJEEBUS WE HAVE US A DANCE OFF
PELVIC THRUST
JOHN & ALEX FUCING SUCK
I don’t know if Silver constantly not being able to stop smiling makes this funnier or not
Kenny and the Bucks are DICKS (thought I always knew that about the Bucks)
TNA Impact joke in 2020. It truly will never die.
“Now Page and I have to save this God Damn night!” Unfortunately that did not happen.
BRODY SUX
STOOO DID IT
NO, STOOO IS INNOCENT
I legit died at the “what’s Matt Cardona doing in here” line
The Colt stuff is not funny
Hangman is going to keep falling until he hits rock bottom one day. Just have to wonder when that day comes.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Miro on styles of wrestling


----------



## Erik.

I found it interesting that a real life cult survivor said that the Dark Order on BTE is the most realistic portrayal of a true cult.

Damn, that shits entertaining.


----------



## Not Lying

Looks like there's some heat between Pac/Miro. Shame, i like both, but I can understand Miro being upset with him if he caused his biceps to tear


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The Definition of Technician said:


> Looks like there's some heat between Pac/Miro. Shame, i like both, but I can understand Miro being upset with him if he caused his biceps to tear


i think its setting up story


----------



## Not Lying

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i think its setting up story


lowkey hoping so.


----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1306019203066073095


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

N E W S

GM mode can be nice









AEW Files For 'All Elite Wrestling: Elite General Manager' And 'Elite GM' | Fightful News


AEW files for a couple of new trademarks.



www.fightful.com


----------



## omaroo

LifeInCattleClass said:


> N E W S
> 
> GM mode can be nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AEW Files For 'All Elite Wrestling: Elite General Manager' And 'Elite GM' | Fightful News
> 
> 
> AEW files for a couple of new trademarks.
> 
> 
> 
> www.fightful.com


Wonder whats that related to.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Lol, so good


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Good pod


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Less than 1% of current AEW matches end in a dodgy finish









The Secret Stat Behind Why AEW Matches Mean More


Wins and losses matter. Here's why.




 whatculture.com


----------



## RiverFenix

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Less than 1% of current AEW matches end in a dodgy finish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Secret Stat Behind Why AEW Matches Mean More
> 
> 
> Wins and losses matter. Here's why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whatculture.com


Take out Avalon/Cutler is it's probably less than 0.5% - I think they account for two count out finish matches.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Take out Avalon/Cutler is it's probably less than 0.5% - I think they account for two count out finish matches.


by the end of their feud they would be doubling these stats

double DQ

time limit draw

double pin

run-ins / no-finish


----------



## RainmakerV2

Um. Dunno where to put this. But uh, nudes of Nyla Rose have leaked online. Pretty graphic too. If you're uh, into that sort of stuff, go redditing.


----------



## Freezer Geezer

RainmakerV2 said:


> Um. Dunno where to put this. But uh, nudes of Nyla Rose have leaked online. Pretty graphic too. If you're uh, into that sort of stuff, go redditing.


😳 How did you stumble across that? 🤣


----------



## RainmakerV2

Freezer Geezer said:


> 😳 How did you stumble across that? 🤣




Reddit.


----------



## One Shed

RainmakerV2 said:


> Um. Dunno where to put this. But uh, nudes of Nyla Rose have leaked online. Pretty graphic too. If you're uh, into that sort of stuff, go redditing.


----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1305866166238433283
Thats it folks, time for AEW to pack it in. They won’t survive this defection.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

TD Stinger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1305866166238433283
> Thats it folks, time for AEW to pack it in. They won’t survive this defection.


what’s Mango Mike doing in the RAWUNderGroundZone Maggle??!!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Its funny - I was just listening to one of Miro's videos - random one, can't remember which

And he said Ryder / Cardona works very stiff. That is the style Cardona prefers - he says he's 'being snug' - but he's stiff

Who would've thought that of Cardona? He never looked stiff to me

Just a funny side note


----------



## RiverFenix

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Its funny - I was just listening to one of Miro's videos - random one, can't remember which
> 
> And he said Ryder / Cardona works very stiff. That is the style Cardona prefers - he says he's 'being snug' - but he's stiff
> 
> Who would've thought that of Cardona? He never looked stiff to me
> 
> Just a funny side note


His running facewash/boot in the corner always looked stiff but otherwise I agree. Cardona's offense always looked rather loose and fake to me.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Lols


----------



## RiverFenix

^Welp, that was underwhelming given how he set it up and how he drew it out with pregnant pauses while he chewed down his protein shake.


----------



## 3venflow

How cool are these?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1307496381666426881


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> How cool are these?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1307496381666426881


they‘re amazing!


----------



## One Shed

3venflow said:


> How cool are these?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1307496381666426881


Archer as Bane is pretty awesome, not going to lie.


----------



## Aedubya

They are so so good
Any way of looking at them individually?


----------



## TD Stinger

You will die when you get to the Sue parts, lol.


----------



## bdon

Boring episode, reflective of AEW’s post-PPV Dynamite philosophy.


----------



## RiverFenix

Best part was Silver on Reynolds shoulders pretending to be Brodie. 

Man, I thought Drago was in that Luchasaurus/Taynara bit at first. Then it turned out to be Brandon Cutler. Imagine that level drop for excitement to disappointment. 

Luchasaurus having a thing for Tay and pitching 14th century woo her way might be amusing. Hijinks and hilarity would have her interested in another JE member and Lucha passive aggressively thinking it's Jack but the joke is it's Marko she's hot for.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Sue is better than your mom, and you know it

(not mine, but definitely yours)


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Only time until the true ‘god of dark order’ stands up to the exalted one


----------



## bdon

I’m just now getting around to watching this, and the biggest thing that stands out to me (apart from how genuine these guys are out of character) is that Aubrey Edwards and Chuck Taylor just buried the Jericho/Orange Cassidy feud, laughing about how they are actually “Using it in a program for a ppv that is selling for $60.”

I DEMAND someone who has defended that shit to explain Edwards and Taylor’s comments. And before you say it was a compliment, watch Orange Cassidy’s expression, because he certainly didn’t react like someone that was proud.


----------



## Dizzie

As always, dark order killed it on bte, I barely even watched many of the bte episodes until dark order started turning up on it and since then I've been hooked them, sue's satanic laugh was actually pretty well done.

I can see bte being a good tool for anna jay developing her personality and promo skills.


----------



## RiverFenix

Why is Grayson scared of Anna Jay? Is he some incel weirdo character?


----------



## Erik.

Awesome video that goes into depth about AEW storytelling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Sammys vlog


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Why is Grayson scared of Anna Jay? Is he some incel weirdo character?


because its funny


----------



## bdon

Naturally no one is going to attempt to explain Aubrey Edwards and Chuckie T mocking the fact that Orange Cassidy and Chris Jericho was a highlighted match on a PPV they were charging $60.


----------



## rbl85

bdon said:


> Naturally no one is going to attempt to explain Aubrey Edwards and Chuckie T mocking the fact that Orange Cassidy and Chris Jericho was a highlighted match on a PPV they were charging $60.


Because nobody gives a fuck dude....


----------



## Not Lying

bdon said:


> I’m just now getting around to watching this, and the biggest thing that stands out to me (apart from how genuine these guys are out of character) is that Aubrey Edwards and Chuck Taylor just buried the Jericho/Orange Cassidy feud, laughing about how they are actually “Using it in a program for a ppv that is selling for $60.”
> 
> I DEMAND someone who has defended that shit to explain Edwards and Taylor’s comments. And before you say it was a compliment, watch Orange Cassidy’s expression, because he certainly didn’t react like someone that was proud.


At what @time they talk about it?


----------



## bdon

The Definition of Technician said:


> At what @time they talk about it?


Around the 30:45 mark.

Aubrey Edwards: “First time of Chris Jericho vs Orange Cassidy, and it’s like, ‘What world do we live in?’ This is the state of wrestling in 2020. You have Chris Jericho who is one of the greatest of all time and the guy who gives shitty kicks. And now they’re in a program that people are going to spend $60 on, what the hell!?” And she literally laughs with Cassidy sitting next to her.


----------



## LongPig666

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Sammys vlog


The MJF bit was hilarious!


----------



## RiverFenix

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1309509386705022976


----------



## Chip Chipperson

LifeInCattleClass said:


> because its funny


So is scooping a shit out of the bowl and putting it on your head but nobody is doing that just because it's funny, are they?



rbl85 said:


> Because nobody gives a fuck dude....


Ah, but we do. Your beloved AEW wrestlers are mocking AEW booking. Please respond RBL.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1309509386705022976


that’s awesome


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Not sure if anyone is into MMA, but Jon Moxley has been regularly appearing on an MMA podcast called Fight Game Media, highly enjoyable if you are into MMA. He just did an episode recapping last night's UFC 253.





__





Loading…






open.spotify.com


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

BTE


----------



## rbl85

Dark Order are fucking genius


----------



## RiverFenix

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1310694809103814658
So how many folks envisioned Butcher sounding like this?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Whole podcast


----------



## rexmundi

Cody's Dynamite return accompanied by the vocal stylings of The Dark Order:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1310762901020516352 LOL


----------



## Not Lying

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1310694809103814658
> *So how many folks envisioned Butcher sounding like this?*


  not even close to what i imaged lmao


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Seems like goldenboy is still with AEW

also.... look at all this fun 3rd party stuff happening


----------



## RiverFenix

I wonder if Golden Boy is working on the game development.


----------



## LongPig666

Just over one year on, wonder if we need an update:


----------



## zkorejo

What a great promo from hangman in the latest bte. It needed to be on dynamite tbh.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Silver is the gift that keeps on giving


----------



## RiverFenix

I think it's safe to assume Nick Jackson is the creative brains behind BTE. It's been shit since he's seemingly been self-quarantining.

Silver trying to suckle Preston Vance's pecs for milk, and Vance seemingly ready and willing to let him - let's hope they leave that aspect out of Dark Order character canon that bleeds into television.


----------



## Hitman1987

What a great fucking promo by Page.

Emotional, compelling, believable, honest, angry, sad, great context, he even made Brandon Cutler seem relevant.

It’s stuff like this that gives me hope and why I’ll never give up as a fan. This is how you get people invested in a character and a storyline. This is what wrestling is all about.

Whoever filmed this and decided that it shouldn’t be on dynamite needs to be fired.


----------



## Jazminator

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313165219267571712


----------



## RiverFenix

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313508556843347971


----------



## Not Lying

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313508556843347971


What a star


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Not gonna lie - kinda want to watch that Mox movie now

miro podcast


----------



## bdon

Golden Heartbreak: Kenny Omega, and the Art of Long-Term Storytelling - WrestleJoy


Repeat after me: The Elite are not fine. There, I said it. It’s time for us to accept that The Elite, as we know it, …




wrestlejoy.com





What a great article. Highly suggested reading that points out small details Kenny and Bucks have sprinkled throughout Dynamite and BTE for over a year that all pointed to where they’re at today.

@LifeInCattleClass you’ll love it


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

bdon said:


> Golden Heartbreak: Kenny Omega, and the Art of Long-Term Storytelling - WrestleJoy
> 
> 
> Repeat after me: The Elite are not fine. There, I said it. It’s time for us to accept that The Elite, as we know it, …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wrestlejoy.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a great article. Highly suggested reading that points out small details Kenny and Bucks have sprinkled throughout Dynamite and BTE for over a year that all pointed to where they’re at today.
> 
> @LifeInCattleClass you’ll love it


Nice one - will read


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313508556843347971


only reason to watch this movie


----------



## 3venflow

Dynamite episode one full episode has been uploaded by AEW. The crowd...


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> Dynamite episode one full episode has been uploaded by AEW. The crowd...


Sammy has come such a long way


----------



## Erik.

3venflow said:


> Dynamite episode one full episode has been uploaded by AEW. The crowd...


God I miss that hot fucking crowd.


----------



## LongPig666




----------



## Optikk is All Elite

Watching cagefighter and Christian is in it! He shits on wrestling lol.
Moxley is just as intense as he is in AEW

there is also AEW branding seen at points during the movie.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

optikk sucks said:


> Watching cagefighter and Christian is in it! He shits on wrestling lol.
> Moxley is just as intense as he is in AEW
> 
> there is also AEW branding seen at points during the movie.


was it good?


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

LifeInCattleClass said:


> was it good?


it actually wasn't bad for a low budget straight to dvd movie. your typical run of the mill overcome hardship story. nothing on the level of rocky balboa obviously. comedy was also unnecessary in this movie.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

optikk sucks said:


> it actually wasn't bad for a low budget straight to dvd movie. your typical run of the mill overcome hardship story. nothing on the level of rocky balboa obviously. comedy was also unnecessary in this movie.


ehhh, if I'm in the mood I might catch it

nice one


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

LifeInCattleClass said:


> ehhh, if I'm in the mood I might catch it
> 
> nice one


i watched it purely to see how moxley is portrayed and he's literally playing himself. plus there's some cameos from other wrestlers. nice to also see AEW's name in various places.


----------



## LongPig666

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/j976wi


----------



## bdon

Such a great BTE this week.


----------



## rbl85

So who is it at the end ?

Omega ?


----------



## bdon

rbl85 said:


> So who is it at the end ?
> 
> Omega ?


That’s what I’m thinking. Omega stops the Bucks from making amends with Page, forcing the Bucks to come with him as he said at the PPV. The Bucks, all pissed off at Hangman, show up at the Finals of the tournament to second Kenny as one final “FUCK YOU” to Hangman. The Reign of the OG Elite begins.

Unlessssss, AEW swerves ya with the Bucks looking to superkick Hangman I the Finals, nailing Kenny in the process, not much different than they did during the Bullet Club Civil War.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

rbl85 said:


> So who is it at the end ?
> 
> Omega ?


eeehhhhhhhh..... i dunno

Cutler? Cody?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Videos


----------



## Aedubya

rbl85 said:


> So who is it at the end ?
> 
> Omega ?


Of what? Usual Suspects?


----------



## zkorejo

Has to be Omega.

Anniversary show video got me hyped for Archer/Mox. Should be a good match.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Podcast


----------



## Atheati_Illuminati

Only watched the first half so far.
First half of video, Jericho promotes his new list book but also discusses his 30 year wrestling career. He discusses his creative control and freedom in AEW as well.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

BTEeeeeee


----------



## bdon

I really hope they go with this. I’ve been saying for months that The Return of The Cleaner isn’t about being NJPW Cleaner, even if that style of match is coming, but I believed it moreso would be about giving the US audiences a more serious, Cornette-inspired version of Super Serious Kenny.

The Marko beatdown was the first time I noticed it. Then there is the BTE post-Street Fight where Kenny mentioned throwing punches and wearing jeans like he is “supposed to” (his words). And a few others.

I hope this BTE is legit where Kenny’s character is going and not just a swerve to set up a Page win.


----------



## zkorejo

"Different attitude", "sick of making the company look good".. this may mean Omega will dominate the tournament until he meets hangman in the finals.


----------



## LongPig666

"one thing i'm good at...is tournaments..and your gonna see a new attitude...will always be the same Kenny, but...won't be doing too many skits with the Elite....not more funny stuff....need to get in shape though fat old belly...I'm a mess..." - It was almost like he was addressing some people!



bdon said:


> Cornette-inspired version of Super Serious Kenny.


So a boring past dated prick like Aldis then!


----------



## JasmineAEW

Loved yesterday’s BTE, even though there was no Hangman, Brodie or Britt.

So good to see Kris Statlander again!

Anna Jay is usually great at keeping a serious face, but it was funny to see her break down laughing in one of the Dark Order skits.


----------



## Aedubya

No more social distancing in the state of Florida then?
That party segment suggests not


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

What a pair of promos - made me really want to see this match

Eddie is the best promo in wrestling today







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1319075858993287170


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Johnny hungieeee


----------



## JasmineAEW

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Johnny hungieeee


That was really good! Loved the ending.

“Anna! The chicken!”


----------



## Aedubya

Great to see DDPs daughter in law back on BTE
What's her name again?
I think she'll be pushed in a backstage role now than Jenn Decker has sadly moved on


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

BTE


----------



## Aedubya

Very good Wardlow promo in the newest 'Road To....'


----------



## 3venflow

Aedubya said:


> Very good Wardlow promo in the newest 'Road To....'


Guy is awesome, been saying it for a long time. He has EVERYTHING to be a big star and can even talk, unlike Cage. The bit about him having no friends, no girlfriend, very little family and being focused completely on wrestling was amazing. I just hope AEW know what they have here, he could be one of their big 'homegrown' stars. I'd turn him face soon.


----------



## omaroo

No womens wrestler should come anywhere near AEW. TK, Omega and whoever else books the division are completely clueless morons. Just get rid of the trash division doing more harm than good anyway.


----------



## Shock Street

I'm a really big fan of Cody being a Fuego del Sol mark not gonna lie, loved it last week and love it this week.

Bonus points for lampshading what a lot of people hate about him


----------



## bdon

Shock Street said:


> I'm a really big fan of Cody being a Fuego del Sol mark not gonna lie, loved it last week and love it this week.
> 
> Bonus points for lampshading what a lot of people hate about him


More evidence that Cody and the Bucks/Kenny aren’t on the same page.


----------



## Aedubya

Aedubya said:


> Great to see DDPs daughter in law back on BTE
> What's her name again?
> I think she'll be pushed in a backstage role now than Jenn Decker has sadly moved on


?


----------



## Shock Street

bdon said:


> More evidence that Cody and the Bucks/Kenny aren’t on the same page.


Oh that was in contention?

Dynamite sometimes feels like 2 shows that share 1 slot for better or worse


----------



## El Hammerstone




----------



## bdon

El Hammerstone said:


>


Soooo...I actually take it this was Miro’s call to find a way to work with his buddy, Trent..?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass




----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Media scrum


----------



## omaroo

So different AEW games are on the horizon seems good.

I imagine we could see a game similar to TEW.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

BTE full gear fallout


----------



## 3venflow

LOL'd at the TNT tag belts thing and also, they need to turn Frankie's anger management problems into an angle.

Also, Eddie's promo was heartbreaking.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Dude... hangman is gonna make a grown-ass man cry - poor guy

also, Eddie - fuuuuuck - dude promos’ like a motherfucker


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

So.... i found this 






read those comments - Silver is GOLD!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Kingston is so good


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1328030928862666752


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Lol, cody is a douche


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1328095431096721408


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

DOCUMENTARY 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1328155829426663424


----------



## Shock Street

LifeInCattleClass said:


> DOCUMENTARY


Damn, did not know a doc was coming, I am really looking forward to that. Love me some Colt Cabana!

And just so I'm not filling the thread up with a useless comment (haven't watched yet)


----------



## Geeee

So I watched the podcast with Cody and I am really surprised at how many negative threads it spawned. I actually found it to be a pretty cool listen. It was neat to hear the process they went through to try and gimmick Shawn Spears' chair, only for Cody to end up with a gnarly head wound anyway


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Geeee said:


> So I watched the podcast with Cody and I am really surprised at how many negative threads it spawned. I actually found it to be a pretty cool listen. It was neat to hear the process they went through to try and gimmick Shawn Spears' chair, only for Cody to end up with a gnarly head wound anyway


almost like people overreact on here?


----------



## JasmineAEW

I love this so much. Leave it to AEW to have me dying to see a Fuego Del Sol vs QT Marshall match!


----------



## Shock Street

JasmineAEW said:


> I love this so much. Leave it to AEW to have me dying to see a Fuego Del Sol vs QT Marshall match!


Sammy's blog has been crushing BTE lately IMO


----------



## Prosper

AEW with that TMZ exposure for the documentary

AEW's Nyla Rose Takes Sledgehammer to Jaguar In Wild New Trailer By Director X!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

prosperwithdeen said:


> AEW with that TMZ exposure for the documentary
> 
> AEW's Nyla Rose Takes Sledgehammer to Jaguar In Wild New Trailer By Director X!


dubdubeee gonna be pissed tmz is covering somebody else


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Looks goooooddddd


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1329123317253615621


----------



## Erik.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1329529888013836289


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Erik. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1329529888013836289


itssss happpennnninnnnggggg


----------



## 3venflow

Erik. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1329529888013836289


First Horsemen hints for quite some time. This is the Arn I love. If Cody does turn heel, they may as well make the entire promotion heel at this point.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> First Horsemen hints for quite some time. This is the Arn I love. If Cody does turn heel, they may as well make the entire promotion heel at this point.


i like a heel heavy promotion

for my money, the only faces needs to be Mox, Jurassic Express, Darby Allin, Hangman

the rest can all be heel, tweeners or just douches in general


----------



## Aedubya

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i like a heel heavy promotion
> 
> for my money, the only faces needs to be Mox, Jurassic Express, Darby Allin, Hangman
> 
> the rest can all be heel, tweeners or just douches in general


Not to go too OT but I think Death Triangle can be face in a Stone Cold/Mox kind of way


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Aedubya said:


> Not to go too OT but I think Death Triangle can be face in a Stone Cold/Mox kind of way


for sure

heels actions, but beloved

they all have those qualities

Pac is a bastard, but everybody loves to see him wrestle
Rey is a douchey little shit who is endearing
Penta is a violent force of nature


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

AdamColeBayBay

so, he going on ‘Through a table‘ duty?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1330575543524356100


----------



## RiverFenix

Cole will use AEW for supreme leverage to stay in WWE. He ain't no dummy.


----------



## Shock Street

Fuck me this one chip challenge shit is funny


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

don’t drink milk about it 

anna anna anna anna annna anna annnnna 

Silver is a legend


----------



## Not Lying

Shock Street said:


> *Fuck me this one chip challenge shit is funny*


Yeah would love try with my friends lol


----------



## RiverFenix

Shock Street said:


> Fuck me this one chip challenge shit is funny


Gotta get Hot Ones Da Bomb sauce, Blair's Mega Death etc. You knew nobody was tapping out from the one chip challenge.


----------



## Aedubya

Suppose this is "whatever"

Anyone recommend any AEW podcasts please?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Aedubya said:


> Suppose this is "whatever"
> 
> Anyone recommend any AEW podcasts please?


the official unrestricted podcasts are pretty good


----------



## Aedubya

LifeInCattleClass said:


> the official unrestricted podcasts are pretty good


Thanks
Apart from that/Wrestletalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Aedubya said:


> Thanks
> Apart from that/Wrestletalk


busted open on a thursday when they review the wednesday show isn’t bad

i think there is also a pod called wrestlejoy which is aew focused


----------



## Shock Street

Aedubya said:


> Thanks
> Apart from that/Wrestletalk


Grilling with JR, Talk is Jericho (he talks about spooky shit too if thats your thing)

I will add that Colt Cabana's podcast is very boring


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

That interview with Ricky Starks is good. He got a call from WWE after his first appearance in AEW lol


----------



## Aedubya

Thanks guys


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Guys.... where is Kenta going?

any bets?!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1331632593062780931


----------



## rbl85

Japan


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

rbl85 said:


> Japan


no fun


----------



## Erik.

LifeInCattleClass said:


> no fun


To pick up some friends...


----------



## zkorejo

Take it with a grain of salt, but I read on wrestle talk that Tama tonga and Tango loa are in LA.


----------



## RiverFenix

zkorejo said:


> Take it with a grain of salt, but I read on wrestle talk that Tama tonga and Tango loa are in LA.


I could see them setting up something with FTR. FTR has working Tokyo Dome on their bucketlist. They have nothing going on right now either. However Tokyo Dome will only be at 40% capacity this year. Then again working in front of 20K would be a real treat for North American wrestlers who haven't worked in front of crowds in near 10 months.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Dark Order is the most wholesome faction in wrestling


----------



## JasmineAEW

The best lines from this week’s BTE:

“Thank you for the chip.”

“Why are you feeling up the cameras, you sick son of a bitch?”

“Trust me, every camera that’s shooting Brandon Cutler is a soft dick of a camera.”

“Whoa, Anna?” “Whoa, Johnny?” “Anna!” “Johnny!”

“Hey! Hey, you little panda bitch! That’s MY gimmick! I sang with Fozzy! Did YOU sing with Fozzy? I don’t think so!”


----------



## LifeInCattleClass




----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Sammy’s latest

edit> marko plays a good psycho


----------



## Shock Street

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Sammy’s latest
> 
> edit> marko plays a good psycho


Sammys blog been crushin BTE the last couple months


----------



## Geeee

Shock Street said:


> Sammys blog been crushin BTE the last couple months


Sammy's vlog lately has Cody, Chris Jericho, Ricky Starks, Miro but like it also has Marko Stunt, so I dunno


----------



## Shock Street

Geeee said:


> Sammy's vlog lately has Cody, Chris Jericho, Ricky Starks, Miro but like it also has Marko Stunt, so I dunno


He shows up on BTE too tho so it cancels out. BTE also has Matt Jackson who's the absolute worst


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Geeee said:


> Sammy's vlog lately has Cody, Chris Jericho, Ricky Starks, Miro but like it also has Marko Stunt, so I dunno


tell me that Marko psycho part was not the best part of the vlog - just you dare!


----------



## zkorejo

I'm starting to enjoy sammy's vlog just as much as early BTE episodes. Cody/Fuego, Fuego/QT stuff is really fun to watch. I want to watch Fuego beat the shit out of QT.


----------



## Geeee

zkorejo said:


> I'm starting to enjoy sammy's vlog just as much as early BTE episodes. Cody/Fuego, Fuego/QT stuff is really fun to watch. I want to watch Fuego beat the shit out of QT.


I still think this is leading to Fuego hitting the tornado DDT on QT and then QT kicking out at 1


----------



## 3venflow

BTE has fallen of late, probably because the Bucks are so involved with running AEW. The latest edition had Silver and Trent throwing mustard sachets for what felt like half the episode. Sammy's vlog is better at the moment.

Doesn't Darby have a YouTube channel? With his producing skill, he could create some interesting content.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

These guys are the best

Alex is coming into his own as well


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Great insights from TK on Miro and a nice nugget of info on why he booked Mox / Eddie 2


----------



## bdon

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Great insights from TK on Miro and a nice nugget of info on why he booked Mox / Eddie 2


I thought Cody booked the Men’s Singles. Right @Hitman1987 ?


----------



## Hitman1987

bdon said:


> I thought Cody booked the Men’s Singles. Right @Hitman1987 ?


This was obviously something Cody came up with in the EVP WhatsApp group and then TK signed it off 👌🏻


----------



## bdon

Hitman1987 said:


> This was obviously something Cody came up with in the EVP WhatsApp group and then TK signed it off 👌🏻


Clearly. Why had I not thought of that..!?


----------



## Hitman1987

bdon said:


> Clearly. Why had I not thought of that..!?


You obviously don’t hate Cody enough to think he’s capable of something like that


----------



## rbl85

LifeInCattleClass said:


> These guys are the best
> 
> Alex is coming into his own as well


"Sometime i just go home and i just punish myself" XD


----------



## Shock Street

Really surprised Jericho showed up for BTE I'm not gonna lie


----------



## bdon

Shock Street said:


> Really surprised Jericho showed up for BTE I'm not gonna lie


As soon as I saw him on there I thought the same thing. His babyface run is beginning by no later than Revolution. Book it.


----------



## RiverFenix

Dark Order is pissing away any legitimacy Brodie brought it. I mean really Alan Angels doing body shots off of Preston Vance? How many times can they joke about maybe being gay for the lolz.


----------



## Shock Street

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Dark Order is pissing away any legitimacy Brodie brought it.


Cody already did that when he gave Brodie the belt to keep it warm for 5 weeks IMO


----------



## Aedubya

Shock Street said:


> Cody already did that when he gave Brodie the belt to keep it warm for 5 weeks IMO


Cody already did what?


----------



## Shock Street

Aedubya said:


> Cody already did what?


Made the Dark Order look bad by giving Brodie the belt temporarily while Cody went to do that game show. I think either Cody should have kept the belt and just not been on Dynamite a while (him "abandoning" the show could easily generate some feuds), or TK should have just told him not to do the game show at all.

Brodie beating Cody was a cool moment that meant nothing shortly after. The reign did nothing for Brodie IMO. One of Dynamites biggest disappointments for me to be honest.


----------



## Aedubya

Brodie is away recovering from ankle surgery
Can't wait until he returns to reign heel supreme


----------



## RiverFenix

Aedubya said:


> Brodie is away recovering from ankle surgery
> Can't wait until he returns to reign heel supreme


Is this confirmed? How long is he out for? If it's awhile still, I'd hope he just comes back and lays waste to the whole of the Dark Order and puts them out of their mistery.


----------



## Shock Street

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Is this confirmed? How long is he out for? If it's awhile still, I'd hope he just comes back and lays waste to the whole of the Dark Order and puts them out of their mistery.


He SHOULD abandon or disband it. They basically ditched him during the dog collar match besides Silver. I like Brodie and want him to come back, but it has to be with a gimmick change IMO, he will look like a major league dummy if he sticks with Dark Order.


----------



## zkorejo

Sammy's vlog is getting better each week.


----------



## JasmineAEW

AEW Unrestricted featuring Wardlow. He seems like such a good guy.


----------



## rbl85

Wardlow is going to be a big babyface


----------



## omaroo

Wardlow isna fucking star in the making.

Really hope MJF, Wardlow and Page get pushed to the moon in the next few years.


----------



## RiverFenix

zkorejo said:


> Sammy's vlog is getting better each week.


It's been better than BTE for awhile now. Interesting that Cody does Sammy's vlog but not BTE as well. Only thing I didn't get this week was Marko's big of turning up as his own house and knocking.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

For those that missed it


----------



## zkorejo

LifeInCattleClass said:


> For those that missed it


Not sure if I'm more hyped for Cyberpunk 2077 or Winter is coming fallout tomorrow.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

zkorejo said:


> Not sure if I'm more hyped for Cyberpunk 2077 or Winter is coming fallout tomorrow.


..... why not both?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Flame on, game on!


----------



## LongPig666

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1337112006395125760


----------



## JasmineAEW

OMG. Poor Fuego!


----------



## bdon

I fucking love Lance Archer. He’s such a fucking badass character, and outside of kayfabe an intelligent, thoughtful dude.


----------



## Not Lying

bdon said:


> I fucking love Lance Archer. He’s such a fucking badass character, and outside of kayfabe an intelligent, thoughtful dude.


Agreed. He seems like the best dude to hang with. He's top 3 favorites for me in AEW.
Why did it take him so long to blossom?

I hope he gets a good run with the TNT or World Title belt. He should be a wrecking ball for a least 6months+. I think him and Darby can have a great feud with Archer keeps killing him till 1 night Darby pulls off an upset.


----------



## bdon

The Definition of Technician said:


> Agreed. He seems like the best dude to hang with. He's top 3 favorites for me in AEW.
> Why did it take him so long to blossom?
> 
> I hope he gets a good run with the TNT or World Title belt. He should be a wrecking ball for a least 6months+. I think him and Darby can have a great feud with Archer keeps killing him till 1 night Darby pulls off an upset.


Imagine that storyline being the first TV title feud...

but Cody gotta Cody.


----------



## Not Lying

bdon said:


> Imagine that storyline being the first TV title feud...
> 
> but Cody gotta Cody.


Yeah it wouldn't have been bad  

But the open challenge matches had some fun moments too and brought us Starks and Kingstone.


----------



## Shock Street

Can't say I liked the track but... its STIIIIIIING.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Here’s one for all his fans like @bdon @Hitman1987 @Chip Chipperson @The Wood 






Anybody catch the pepsi drinkers are false and liars thing? Who is a famous wrestling pepsi drinker we all know?


----------



## bdon

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Here’s one for all his fans like @bdon @Hitman1987 @Chip Chipperson @The Wood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody catch the pepsi drinkers are false and liars thing? Who is a famous wrestling pepsi drinker we all know?


OMFG.

This motherfucker just claimed his greatest strength is self-awareness.

That answer, that specific answer, might actually be a work. Or I hope to God it is. Nothing else about him or what he’s done has been a work, but that one has to be.


----------



## rbl85

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Here’s one for all his fans like @bdon @Hitman1987 @Chip Chipperson @The Wood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody catch the pepsi drinkers are false and liars thing? *Who is a famous wrestling pepsi drinker we all know?*


Bdon ?


----------



## Hitman1987

Fishing on a Friday night @LifeInCattleClass 😂😂😂

I just hope he turns heel soon, then he will be the 2nd best heel in AEW.

Goodbye and good night, bang


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hitman1987 said:


> Fishing on a Friday night @LifeInCattleClass 😂😂😂
> 
> I just hope he turns heel soon, then he will be the 2nd best heel in AEW.
> 
> Goodbye and good night, bang


lol, i’m just doing my part to keep this board interesting mate


----------



## Hitman1987

LifeInCattleClass said:


> lol, i’m just doing my part to keep this board interesting mate


It’s a tough job but somebody’s got to do it 😂

You wanna hear my fantasy booking for Cody, it involves throwbacks to old school movies 😂😂😂


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hitman1987 said:


> It’s a tough job but somebody’s got to do it 😂
> 
> You wanna hear my fantasy booking for Cody, it involves throwbacks to old school movies 😂😂😂


lol, not all your ideas can be winners mate - i’ll respectfully pass on that one 🤣 🤣 🤣


----------



## Hitman1987

LifeInCattleClass said:


> lol, not all your ideas can be winners mate - i’ll respectfully pass on that one 🤣 🤣 🤣


I’ll quit while I’m ahead 👍


----------



## Hitman1987

LifeInCattleClass said:


> lol, not all your ideas can be winners mate - i’ll respectfully pass on that one 🤣 🤣 🤣


Double post


----------



## Pippen94

AAA show will be live on their YouTube channel with Kenny defending title


----------



## rbl85

Do you want to ride 10 ?


----------



## Erik.

rbl85 said:


> Do you want to ride 10 ?


Even Anna was wearing a tiny cowboy hat.

Funny ep.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hangman having fun with his friends is epic


----------



## Shock Street

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hangman having fun with his friends is epic


I still think the Kip and Leva angle is weak but the Cowboy and Dark Order stuff had me in tears, the reveal of 10 was utterly insane


----------



## bdon

This is exactly how you ruin a great, young babyface. What the fuck are they doing...


----------



## JasmineAEW

“Hey, Johnny. You feelin’ hungiee?”


----------



## rbl85

bdon said:


> This is exactly how you ruin a great, young babyface. What the fuck are they doing...


Oh come on the overwhelming majority loved it.


----------



## bdon

rbl85 said:


> Oh come on the overwhelming majority loved it.


Hangman, if done right, has a chance to be a STAR. Not just a star within the 850k or so AEW fans, but WWE stealing crossover appeal that could grow the audience.

But it won’t happen with him playing ****-erotica bullshit with the goddamn Dark Orgy.


----------



## Shock Street

bdon said:


> Hangman, if done right, has a chance to be a STAR. Not just a star within the 850k or so AEW fans, but WWE stealing crossover appeal that could grow the audience.
> 
> But it won’t happen with him playing ****-erotica bullshit with the goddamn Dark Orgy.


Most people who watch AEW weekly will probably die having 0 idea that this skit ever happened


----------



## bdon

Shock Street said:


> Most people who watch AEW weekly will probably die having 0 idea that this skit ever happened


And we thought the same thing of “Johnny Hungieeeee”. We thought Orange Cassidy in a one-off with PAC would be ok, because “it isn’t like he’s main eventing or facing Chris Jericho.” 

Don’t overestimate their inability to do the right thing.


----------



## Shock Street

bdon said:


> And we thought the same thing of “Johnny Hungieeeee”. We thought Orange Cassidy in a one-off with PAC would be ok, because “it isn’t like he’s main eventing or facing Chris Jericho.”
> 
> Don’t overestimate their inability to do the right thing.


Johnny Hungiee is definitely pushing it too close but thankfully its just a catchphrase. However, I would definitely categorize Brodie bringing lawnmowers to the Dark Order celebration as "BTE on Dynamite" and it was horribly cringe, so I concede it could happen again.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Shock Street said:


> I still think the Kip and Leva angle is weak but the Cowboy and Dark Order stuff had me in tears, the reveal of 10 was utterly insane


yeah, they can stop the Kip / Leva stuff for sure

but I mean... that Dark Order bit - and 10 as the horse


geeeeezzz.... emmy worthy


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Lol - TK being a smarmy dickhole again 🤣 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1339021137448218625


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

And Kenny doing the business
Bulletclub mention?!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1339042565169954816


----------



## bdon

LifeInCattleClass said:


> And Kenny doing the business
> Bulletclub mention?!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1339042565169954816


I am genuinely surprised they went with the words Bullet Club there.


----------



## JasmineAEW

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Lol - TK being a smarmy dickhole again 🤣
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1339021137448218625


Tony S. is relentless in throwing shade at Impact and AXS!


----------



## THANOS

bdon said:


> I am genuinely surprised they went with the words Bullet Club there.


Partnership with NJPW? Unless TK bought the rights from them, NJPW still owns it I believe.


----------



## JasmineAEW

THANOS said:


> Partnership with NJPW? Unless TK bought the rights from them, NJPW still owns it I believe.


Kenny just said Bullet Club. That’s not a violation, right? It’s just mentioning it.


----------



## THANOS

JasmineAEW said:


> Kenny just said Bullet Club. That’s not a violation, right? It’s just mentioning it.


In the same way Cody couldn't use the Rhodes name or even mention it prior to the rights being dropped by WWE, Kenny couldn't name drop "Bullet Club" without being open to being sued for trademark infringement.

He would need approval from NJPW to even say it.

I think this could be a hint to something larger.


----------



## JasmineAEW

THANOS said:


> In the same way Cody couldn't use the Rhodes name or even mention it prior to the rights being dropped by WWE, Kenny couldn't name drop "Bullet Club" without being open to being sued for trademark infringement.
> 
> He would need approval from NJPW to even say it.
> 
> I think this could be a hint to something larger.


Thanks for the info. Interesting. 

Seems kinda weird. I remember WWE mentioning TNA on one of their shows.


----------



## THANOS

JasmineAEW said:


> Thanks for the info. Interesting.
> 
> Seems kinda weird. I remember WWE mentioning TNA on one of their shows.


I remember that as well but I think it was said in a roundabout way by Sami Zayn. Like he said something similar to "I'm the only one bringing total nonstop action" or something like that if I'm remembering correctly? 

But, even in that case, IMPACT probably could have tried to sue, but WWE name-dropping them would be to their benefit.

In this case, Kenny is using a trademark of NJPW to sell a storyline and match, which means he's using it for monetary gain. So NJPW would have a clear case against both AEW and IMPACT if they wanted to sue.

That's why I believe there's something more to this. It could mean any of the below:

1) Tony Kahn spoke to NJPW and got their approval to use it (or paid them to use it temporarily)

2) Tony Kahn purchased it outright from NJPW

3) AEW is working with NJPW as part of a larger storyline

In any of these situations, it means there's open dialogue between AEW and NJPW which can only mean great things in the future.


----------



## JasmineAEW

THANOS said:


> I remember that as well but I think it was said in a roundabout way by Sami Zayn. Like he said something similar to "I'm the only one bringing total nonstop action" or something like that if I'm remembering correctly?
> 
> But, even in that case, IMPACT probably could have tried to sue, but WWE name-dropping them would be to their benefit.
> 
> In this case, Kenny is using a trademark of NJPW to sell a storyline and match, which means he's using it for monetary gain. So NJPW would have a clear case against both AEW and IMPACT if they wanted to sue.
> 
> That's why I believe there's something more to this. It could mean any of the below:
> 
> 1) Tony Kahn spoke to NJPW and got their approval to use it (or paid them to use it temporarily)
> 
> 2) Tony Kahn purchased it outright from NJPW
> 
> 3) AEW is working with NJPW as part of a larger storyline
> 
> In any of these situations, it means there's open dialogue between AEW and NJPW which can only mean great things in the future.


Here is the TNA mention that I was thinking of:


----------



## bdon

THANOS said:


> In the same way Cody couldn't use the Rhodes name or even mention it prior to the rights being dropped by WWE, Kenny couldn't name drop "Bullet Club" without being open to being sued for trademark infringement.
> 
> He would need approval from NJPW to even say it.
> 
> I think this could be a hint to something larger.


Exactly why I said I couldn’t believe he actually used it. He clearly referred to themselves as Bullet Club in a taped segment: 

Bullet Club World War


----------



## THANOS

bdon said:


> Exactly why I said I couldn’t believe he actually used it. He clearly referred to themselves as Bullet Club in a taped segment:
> 
> Bullet Club World War


I think so man! No need to rush things either. I'm stoked to see it all play out. The beginning of the Non-WWE Universe similar to the MCU .


----------



## bdon

THANOS said:


> I think so man! No need to rush things either. I'm stoked to see it all play out. The beginning of the Non-WWE Universe similar to the MCU .


Well, you’ve got Karl Anderson now on Twitter stating they’re “The Official. The Original. The Only Clizz that matters... #4Life”

They’re definitely in some kind of angle with Tama Tonga and the other members of the Bullet Club.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Think i’ll get OC and Darby


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1339275145333137410


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Seems the allocated pre-orders of OC / ie> the main batch they were making has been sold out within an hour or so from the comments


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1339311194163847174


----------



## bdon

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Seems the allocated pre-orders of OC / ie> the main batch they were making has been sold out within an hour or so from the comments
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1339311194163847174


It did.

When you made that post, I immediately tried to order my son one (he loves Cassidy), and he’s already sold out. I did manage to pick up Darby, Riho (the daughter needed another girl to go with her Brandi figure), and PAC.

Little man gonna be pissed. Lol


----------



## RiverFenix

Does Riho even work for AEW anymore. I thought I read something recently that she signed on full time in Japan. 

Regarding the Bullet Club name - I wonder if it's a case where it was only trademarked in Japan and wasn't a global trademark.


----------



## RiverFenix

LifeInCattleClass said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1339311194163847174


Even nailed Orange Cassidy's slacker back/neck posture.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

bdon said:


> It did.
> 
> When you made that post, I immediately tried to order my son one (he loves Cassidy), and he’s already sold out. I did manage to pick up Darby, Riho (the daughter needed another girl to go with her Brandi figure), and PAC.
> 
> Little man gonna be pissed. Lol


think we’re all gonna have a hard time finding an OC


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Ok.... from outta nowhere


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1339347335042744321


----------



## 3venflow

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Ok.... from outta nowhere
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1339347335042744321


Not bad to be honest. Team him with Max Caster as the 2020 New Age Outlaws, a shithead team everyone loves to hate.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> Not bad to be honest. Team him with Max Caster as the 2020 New Age Outlaws, a shithead team everyone loves to hate.


i can get behind this

there is no way Gunn will ever be a babyface - he has shitty heel written all over him


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The kip and sammy showwwwww


----------



## bdon

Talk is Jericho with Kenny and Don Callis is an absolute must listen this week.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass




----------



## Aedubya

Very funny ep, Kazarian is awesome


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hangman is gonna take over Dark Order, isn’t he?


----------



## zkorejo

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hangman is gonna take over Dark Order, isn’t he?


I think half the DO will join Hangman and leave DO instead of recruiting him. Should be interesting when Brodie comes back.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Sammy‘s vlog 300


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Miro promo


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Heres the video of the little kid who got to pin Cody during taping.Lots of people were shitting on this when it was a warm hearted gesture very sweet.


----------



## bdon

Tony Khan, the in-screen character, is fast approaching, and if he doesn’t take it more seriously than he has with the Impact and Sammy vLog stuff, then it is going to be massively cringe material.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Lol, smarmy TK is a winner


----------



## JasmineAEW

Holy smokes!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

JasmineAEW said:


> Holy smokes!


lolololol


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Buck Hunt full version


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1341885463397879814


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Brodie BTE tribute


----------



## omaroo

Great tribute and so sad. 

I am still in shock over his death still can't get my head around it. Was only on dynamite a few months ago.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Interesting Post Show


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

I can watch this 1m times and it won't get old


----------



## Erik.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344757385525669890
How awesome


----------



## omaroo

Great how the AEW family is treating and will do so in the future for Brodies family. Class act.


----------



## Aedubya

Why no current WWE roster on that list?


----------



## Erik.

Cannot believe Codys cage dive was this year.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Adam Cole doing the job for the Exalted Son


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1345097718738407426


----------



## TD Stinger

Awaiting the thread saying Brodie Jr is over pushed


----------



## TD Stinger

Brodie Jr big leaguing Cody and playing video games with Darby’s dad.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

They really do look alike


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1345503312746045446


----------



## VIP86

all Brodie Lee's appearances on BTE


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

BTEee

amazing, seems like King has become a lockerroom leader


----------



## Erik.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346152149957431306


----------



## omaroo

Kingston is boss.

Awesome speech leading the troops into battle for sure.

You can tell he is one of the leaders of the locker room.

Hope we see a title run from him this year.


----------



## Thomazbr

There's a real argument for Eddie being the most significant signing of the year.


----------



## Shock Street

LifeInCattleClass said:


> BTEee
> 
> amazing, seems like King has become a lockerroom leader


AEW is incredibly lucky to have Kingston. Whether you think he's a star or not, he's who you want in the locker room. That speech was gold and I hope they take it to heart


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

the King needs a TNT title run as a minimum

maybe do the same open challenge to young guys - to step up and take their shot

would be a perfect run for Jungle Boy to dethrone him


----------



## El Hammerstone

Cody Rhodes will be presenting a showcase at the Nightmare Factory in a few hours:

Cody Rhodes' Nightmare Factory Showcase #1 | 01/04/21 - YouTube


----------



## 3venflow

LifeInCattleClass said:


> the King needs a TNT title run as a minimum
> 
> maybe do the same open challenge to young guys - to step up and take their shot
> 
> would be a perfect run for Jungle Boy to dethrone him


I think the FTW belt would suit Kingston if they ever did something with it.

Looks like he's becoming a backstage leader figure in AEW. 2020 was such a huge year for him, those TNT title open challenges led to Starks and Kingston signing - two inspired recruits.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> I think the FTW belt would suit Kingston if they ever did something with it.
> 
> Looks like he's becoming a backstage leader figure in AEW. 2020 was such a huge year for him, those TNT title open challenges led to Starks and Kingston signing - two inspired recruits.


you’re right - he might do something interesting with the FTW belt for sure

team taz v the fam might be a good stable feud as well

just hoss fights all over the show


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Road to...


----------



## Geeee

The video package at the end of the road to... is incredible


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

For those interested in Nightmare fam and Dark wrestlers


----------



## JasmineAEW

What do you guys think is the meaning of that split-second image of Kenny and the Bucks toward the end of today’s BTE episode?


----------



## RiverFenix

^Carlie Bravo has some natural charisma. Dean Alexander looks like a wrestler.


----------



## TD Stinger

Sydal: "Is my match with Cody just a vehicle to promote his show?"

Um....yes? Was that not obvious?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

JasmineAEW said:


> What do you guys think is the meaning of that split-second image of Kenny and the Bucks toward the end of today’s BTE episode?


the bucks have been heavily posting NJPW / bullet club stuff

not without reason i think


----------



## bdon

TD Stinger said:


> Sydal: "Is my match with Cody just a vehicle to promote his show?"
> 
> Um....yes? Was that not obvious?


Ask the faithful, and they’ll tell you that this is just part of Cody “working”, though.


----------



## VIP86

the only time i tolerated seeing Marko Stunt inside the Ring


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346614138928246785


----------



## LifeInCattleClass




----------



## bdon

This week’s Unrestricted podcast features Tony Schiavone. For those of us who grew up with WCW, I think it is a must listen. He really fell on some hard times, and he is very forthcoming about it all.

I shit on AEW for a lot of things, specifically Cody’s ego and Tony Khan being too generous, but man, they really did right by making the necessary phone calls to Schiavone.


----------



## LongPig666

An FYI (opinion piece) type thing that may or may not disappoint you or confirm your expectations for 2021!


----------



## Shock Street

Go Big Show wasn't bad. Wasn't great, but it wasn't bad. Good production value and Snoop and Cody were entertaining hosts. It's not gonna change your mind if you hate the talent show genre and I would recommend watching it with someone else, having someone to make fun of it with went a long way.


----------



## TheDraw

Loving these bus segments. Don Callis is hilarious.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The betrayal is real Tama


----------



## JasmineAEW

This is adorable. Keiko teaches Shida how to do Kenny Omega’s entrance dance!


----------



## LongPig666




----------



## 3venflow

Kenny's main event entrance at Hard to Kill (Bullet Club tee!) with Callis' unbelievable intro.

Matt Striker puts him over better than JR and co. seem able to as well.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> Kenny's main event entrance at Hard to Kill (Bullet Club tee!) with Callis' unbelievable intro.
> 
> Matt Striker puts him over better than JR and co. seem able to as well.


Great video - gotta love the ‘bullet club’ shirts + the ‘god’ stuff (just like Kota)

something is up for sure


----------



## Prosper

3venflow said:


> Kenny's main event entrance at Hard to Kill (Bullet Club tee!) with Callis' unbelievable intro.
> 
> Matt Striker puts him over better than JR and co. seem able to as well.


That was pretty dope, the AEW World Title gold looks so damn gorgeous


----------



## Prized Fighter

QUOTE="3venflow, post: 78521402, member: 731582"]
Kenny's main event entrance at Hard to Kill (Bullet Club tee!) with Callis' unbelievable intro.

Matt Striker puts him over better than JR and co. seem able to as well.





[/QUOTE]

Matt Striker was great during Hard to Kill. He did a great job explaining and selling who Omega is and why we should care. I don't watch Impact regularly and he caught me up quickly on the other matches. He got me invested in the X Division triple threat and the barbed wire match.


----------



## bdon

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Great video - gotta love the ‘bullet club’ shirts + the ‘god’ stuff (just like Kota)
> 
> something is up for sure


I’m convinced that Gedo, Kenny, and Kota have had this one close to vest the entire time. It is all too coincidental that one of Kenny’s first interviews in AEW had him talking about how he knew Kota would have came with him if he asked, but he wanted Kota to fulfill his dream of becoming IWGP champion. AND it just so happens to be DOUBLE CHAMPION at a time when Kenny is going Thanos on the world of pro wrestling?

To top it all off, Kenny said in a sit down vignette this weekend that if they’re blown away by seeing Kenny opposite Rich Swann, then they’re going to freak when they see the full master plan.


----------



## RiverFenix

Much more entertaining that I thought it would be going in. 

Nick as a caveman is too easy - Have him play a Thunderlips (Hogan's character in Rocky) character. 

*Thunderlips*_, *The Ultimate Male*, or *The Ultimate Object Of Desire* was a wrestler that fought Rocky Balboa while raising money for charity. Thunderlips was played by professional wrestler/actor/reality show star and TV personality Hulk Hogan. In the Rocky III novelisation, Thunderlips previously wrestled under the name "Macho Mountain". He is accompanied by a trio of female models which he calls his "love slaves" (they are named Dora, Doreen and Daphne in the novelisation). _​​_



_​​​Hell, Macho Mountain Nick Comoroto could even work as a ring name. Basically a hulked up Randy Savage in a way, combined with some Ric Rude or Val Venis.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

bdon said:


> I’m convinced that Gedo, Kenny, and Kota have had this one close to vest the entire time. It is all too coincidental that one of Kenny’s first interviews in AEW had him talking about how he knew Kota would have came with him if he asked, but he wanted Kota to fulfill his dream of becoming IWGP champion. AND it just so happens to be DOUBLE CHAMPION at a time when Kenny is going Thanos on the world of pro wrestling?
> 
> To top it all off, Kenny said in a sit down vignette this weekend that if they’re blown away by seeing Kenny opposite Rich Swann, then they’re going to freak when they see the full master plan.


don’t forget Kota saying in an interview ‘i am a bit of a belt collector myself’ in reference to winning both the IC and NJPW champs


----------



## bdon

LifeInCattleClass said:


> don’t forget Kota saying in an interview ‘i am a bit of a belt collector myself’ in reference to winning both the IC and NJPW champs


Will be such a hard match and angle to book correctly, though.


----------



## TD Stinger

Prized Fighter said:


> QUOTE="3venflow, post: 78521402, member: 731582"]
> Kenny's main event entrance at Hard to Kill (Bullet Club tee!) with Callis' unbelievable intro.
> 
> Matt Striker puts him over better than JR and co. seem able to as well.


Matt Striker was great during Hard to Kill. He did a great job explaining and selling who Omega is and why we should care. I don't watch Impact regularly and he caught me up quickly on the other matches. He got me invested in the X Division triple threat and the barbed wire match.
[/QUOTE]

Striker did a good job in that instance. Was better than when he said a bit later "one day people will tell their kids about Hard to Kill when Kenny Omega arrived."

Lol, one of those "Strikerisms".


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

bdon said:


> Will be such a hard match and angle to book correctly, though.


i trust gedo, kenny, kota, tk

it’ll be fine / and even if it isn’t, at least it will be an epic match


----------



## zkorejo

Damn Sammy ripped T-Bag a new one in his latest vlog. Fun episode.


----------



## JasmineAEW

Postshow chat with Tony S, Britt Baker and Jungle Boy.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Don’t be soft like Penta’s cock


----------



## RiverFenix

Gallows and Anderson are insufferably not funny. Very try-hard and forced.


----------



## Aedubya

BTEs have been really poor recently


----------



## Erik.




----------



## RiverFenix

Erik. said:


>


Helluva vid package. Looking forward to this show more than either of the last few weeks. Looks like Nemeth is signed, probably why they pulled the six man from DARK - they want to push Nemeth as a bigger deal out of the gate. Kingston is on another level with his promos. Why is Marko being neglected in the handcuffing? A complete afterthought to interfere - makes me think he's going to help Jack win - though given JB wrestled MJF and Jericho in signes ans was competitive him going over Dax clean wouldn't be a wrong decision. Dax is a tag specialist afterall and this is a singles match.


----------



## ProjectGargano

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Helluva vid package. Looking forward to this show more than either of the last few weeks. Looks like Nemeth is signed, probably why they pulled the six man from DARK - they want to push Nemeth as a bigger deal out of the gate. Kingston is on another level with his promos. Why is Marko being neglected in the handcuffing? A complete afterthought to interfere - makes me think he's going to help Jack win - though given JB wrestled MJF and Jericho in signes ans was competitive him going over Dax clean wouldn't be a wrong decision. Dax is a tag specialist afterall and this is a singles match.


Yes, i thought about Marko too. It would be awful, too obvious and making people dumb if Marko helps JB to win. Hunk seemed a bit corny tbh.


----------



## bdon

Aedubya said:


> BTEs have been really poor recently


No Kenny around to save it.


----------



## mrcool123

John Silver's shtick is starting to tire.


----------



## Prosper

Awesome Road to Dynamite episode like always.


----------



## omaroo

Silver is becoming annoying now and good brothers well are bloody awful. Boring as fuck jobbers thinking they are stars lol

BTE really has fallen of the cliff for months.


----------



## RiverFenix

bdon said:


> No Kenny around to save it.


No Brodie around to save it. Dark Order skits were propping up BTE for awhile before Brodie got sick. Now even Dark Order bits are the shits.


----------



## Not Lying

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Helluva vid package. Looking forward to this show more than either of the last few weeks. Looks like Nemeth is signed, probably why they pulled the six man from DARK -* they want to push Nemeth as a bigger deal out of the gate. *Kingston is on another level with his promos. Why is Marko being neglected in the handcuffing? A complete afterthought to interfere - makes me think he's going to help Jack win - though given JB wrestled MJF and Jericho in signes ans was competitive him going over Dax clean wouldn't be a wrong decision. Dax is a tag specialist afterall and this is a singles match.


Then why the hell are they gona have him lose in his first match. Can we have one guy who debuts with some kind of winning streak?


----------



## Geeee

If I'm Ryan Nemeth and I'm trying to get out from my brother's shadow, I definitely am not bleaching my hair and making Dolph the main subject of my promo. And like Dolph is mostly a career midcard guy, so this isn't exactly a massive shadow.


Anyway, I'm extremely hype for Archer vs Kingston and now Dax vs Jungle Boy


----------



## TD Stinger

I missed the last few months of BTE in 2020 so I'm not up to date on all of their stories. And yeah, BTE, doesn't really have the same magic it used to. And I do agree with the post before me that Brodie no longer being in those skits really drags the show down because he made those segments.

Honestly the best thing about this last episode was the beginning where they showed that Cutler scuffed up Daniels's car. And it was funny because it was real. And let's be honest, we've all been in a situation like that in our lives at one point, lol.

The Road To however was very well done, especially Eddie Kingston. I swear the man could read the back of cereal box and it would sound compelling.



Geeee said:


> If I'm Ryan Nemeth and I'm trying to get out from my brother's shadow, I definitely am not bleaching my hair and making Dolph the main subject of my promo. And like Dolph is mostly a career midcard guy, so this isn't exactly a massive shadow.
> 
> 
> Anyway, I'm extremely hype for Archer vs Kingston and now Dax vs Jungle Boy


I mean Dolph has had a fairly successful career in WWE by most standards so it's still a fairly big show for someone like Ryan who's a virtual unknown in main stream wrestling.

I do agree that making Dolph and WWE the focus of his piece was a bit off. I mean he came more as whiny than anything else.


----------



## Erik.

NBA stars as AEW wrestlers:


----------



## RiverFenix

Erik. said:


> NBA stars as AEW wrestlers:


Who are these two - both the player and the wrestler? Mox and Cody for the wrestlers? Westbrook and one of the Boston Jay's?


----------



## RapShepard

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Who are these two - both the player and the wrestler? Mox and Cody for the wrestlers? Westbrook and one of the Boston Jay's?


Cody and Chris Paul


----------



## TD Stinger

This is awesome.

And so is this:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1354883054549037058
Mina Kimes to AEW!


----------



## ripcitydisciple

TD Stinger said:


> This is awesome.
> 
> And so is this:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1354883054549037058
> Mina Kimes to AEW!


Ashley Vox/Zendaya is another one


----------



## Shock Street

ripcitydisciple said:


> Ashley Vox/Zendaya is another one


I didn't believe it but damn, you are not wrong. If she dressed and did her make up the same she'd look almost exact


----------



## ripcitydisciple

Shock Street said:


> I didn't believe it but damn, you are not wrong. If she dressed and did her make up the same she'd look almost exact


I was watching POWER, and they showed her in the ring and I had to do a double take as I thought I was seeing Zendaya, and thinking 'Is Zendaya a part-time wrestler as well as an actor? Then the ring announcer said 'Ashley Vox'.

I had just watched Spiderman Homecoming the Saturday before too.


----------



## 3venflow

Whoever is doing these mash ups for AEW games should join the creative/wardrobe department!


----------



## 3venflow

Sammy's vlog is waaaay better than BTE these days. Love the segment with Matt and the MJF figure.

But damn, has QT Marshall always been that portly? He's looking less and less like a pro wrestler and more like a middle aged dad.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

BTE


----------



## RiverFenix

^Man o man that is painful to attempt to watch. Nothing redeeming. Good Brothers are wholly unlikable with their middle school sex based "humor". Dark Order is a total bunch of dweebs - grown ass men dressing up in children's pajamas and building a fort out of sheets. I don't care if this isn't AEW canon, BTE bleeds enough over into Dynamite that this absolutely colors how Dark Order will be accepted/seen as on Dynamite.


----------



## TD Stinger

LifeInCattleClass said:


> BTE


Nick Jackson talking about NJPW: "This is not a storyline, we're not working with them. It's not happening."

LifeinCattleClass trying to decide what is real and what isn't:


----------



## TD Stinger




----------



## mrcool123

The Good Brothers come across as massive virgins. Tone it down ffs.


----------



## Aedubya

mrcool123 said:


> The Good Brothers come across as massive virgins. Tone it down ffs.


What about Sammy & Silver kicking the pigskin?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

TD Stinger said:


> Nick Jackson talking about NJPW: "This is not a storyline, we're not working with them. It's not happening."
> 
> LifeinCattleClass trying to decide what is real and what isn't:


its a ruuuuse i tell you! A RUSEEEE!


----------



## RapShepard

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> ^Man o man that is painful to attempt to watch. Nothing redeeming. Good Brothers are wholly unlikable with their middle school sex based "humor". Dark Order is a total bunch of dweebs - grown ass men dressing up in children's pajamas and building a fort out of sheets. I don't care if this isn't AEW canon, BTE bleeds enough over into Dynamite that this absolutely colors how Dark Order will be accepted/seen as on Dynamite.


Everytime I try BTE I understand more and more why older fans didn't like DX 2006.


----------



## TD Stinger

RapShepard said:


> Everytime I try BTE I understand more and more why older fans didn't like DX 2006.


I liked 2006 DX, but then again I was 13 at the time, lol. I never thought it was bad until the Hornswoggle shit.


----------



## RapShepard

TD Stinger said:


> I liked 2006 DX, but then again I was 13 at the time, lol. I never thought it was bad until the Hornswoggle shit.


14 and Hornswoggle getting pedigree'd was hilarious to me. I like Hornswoggle due to him being treated as absurd as he is. Like when he did the road runner run through the wall thing.


----------



## JasmineAEW

Enjoyed BTE thoroughly, as usual. Between pushing Stu Grayson over the railing and her sticking up for her Dark Order family, Anna Jay was definitely “the star of the show.” (See what I did there?)

Gallows was funny with his Festus thing, too.


----------



## bdon

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> ^Man o man that is painful to attempt to watch. Nothing redeeming. Good Brothers are wholly unlikable with their middle school sex based "humor". Dark Order is a total bunch of dweebs - grown ass men dressing up in children's pajamas and building a fort out of sheets. I don't care if this isn't AEW canon, BTE bleeds enough over into Dynamite that this absolutely colors how Dark Order will be accepted/seen as on Dynamite.


Exactly what I am saying, and I even predicted Hangman’s character taking a massive fucking nosedive the minute he started playing grab-ass with the Dark Order dweebs. The Apologists immediately defended it saying it was just silly BTE humor, and sure enough, the very next Dynamite episode you have Hangman’s segment ending with John Silver riding him like a fucking cowboy.

BTE went down the drain the minute Kenny walked away.


----------



## Randy Lahey

TD Stinger said:


>


This was a great interview. They still don't know what Brodie actually died of. His lungs became covered in scar tissue from some infection and he never recovered. Big E and Cody were at the hospital when he died and they told Brodie Jr


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Paid ads


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1356788642296037376


----------



## bdon

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Paid ads
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1356788642296037376


Tony Khan making a point to call himself an emotional decision maker is actually pretty good shit. I like awareness and self-deprecating humor.


----------



## Prosper

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Paid ads
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1356788642296037376


Tony seems to be getting more and more comfortable speaking haha, still needs work but there has been noticeable progress


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

i love drunk smarky asshole TK

he's a SHAAARK!


----------



## ProjectGargano

Shida´s english is surprisingly good.


----------



## Geeee

ProjectGargano said:


> Shida´s english is surprisingly good.


I honestly find her voice very calming. Like ASMR. Maybe that's why she doesn't talk much because her character is supposed to be a samurai bad ass

Perhaps, it would help her to work with Arn Anderson or Jake Roberts as they have very calm deliveries but still believable as ass whoopers.


----------



## LongPig666

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1357631890912665600


----------



## Geeee

So, I think this card which takes place in a gym or something with a mat duct taped to the floor is technically part of AEW canon. It features Mei Suruga and Emi Sakura, they mention AEW and the AEW tournament several times and I think it sets up an angle for Mei that might take place during the tournament with another Joshi that is not in the bracket.

I would love for AEW to show footage from this event and have JR try to explain it.


----------



## Erik.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1358581313079369729


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Lol, BTE


----------



## TD Stinger




----------



## JasmineAEW

“You Burger King bitch!”


----------



## JasmineAEW

Just a suggestion, please: Would it be a good idea to pin this thread with the rest of the featured threads? This seems to be an ongoing thread.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

JasmineAEW said:


> Just a suggestion, please: Would it be a good idea to pin this thread with the rest of the featured threads? This seems to be an ongoing thread.


concur


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Forbidden dooorr

coked up TK is something to behold 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1359320260848062469


----------



## zkorejo

It's decided. Sammy's Vlog > BTE. Can't believe I'm saying this but I actually want Fuego Del Sol vs QT Marshall on Dark or something.


----------



## Pippen94

zkorejo said:


> It's decided. Sammy's Vlog > BTE. Can't believe I'm saying this but I actually want Fuego Del Sol vs QT Marshall on Dark or something.


Wanna see Kris & Marko duet


----------



## Erik.

DAT LOCATION.


----------



## spiderguy252000

JasmineAEW said:


> Just a suggestion, please: Would it be a good idea to pin this thread with the rest of the featured threads? This seems to be an ongoing thread.


I second this


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Erik. said:


> DAT LOCATION.


TK is going ham

maybe we‘re ALL the forbidden door!


----------



## Prized Fighter

LifeInCattleClass said:


> TK is going ham
> 
> maybe we‘re ALL the forbidden door!


The forbidden door is the friends we made along the way.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Prized Fighter said:


> The forbidden door is the friends we made along the way.


the forbidden door is ultimately all about the ride, and not the destination


----------



## Shock Street

zkorejo said:


> It's decided. Sammy's Vlog > BTE. Can't believe I'm saying this but I actually want Fuego Del Sol vs QT Marshall on Dark or something.


Darks first cinematic match, Fuego and T Shirt Cody vs QT and Jacket Cody


----------



## zkorejo

Shots fired back at Brother Switchblade and Bullet Club.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

zkorejo said:


> Shots fired back at Brother Switchblade and Bullet Club.


lol - Tama is gonna go off


----------



## Hitman1987

zkorejo said:


> Shots fired back at Brother Switchblade and Bullet Club.


“Is that the one that doesn’t make money?”

😂😂😂 Heel Kenny is savage


----------



## RiverFenix




----------



## 3venflow

CM Punk chiming in.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1360300894122881024


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> CM Punk chiming in.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1360300894122881024


punk swaying through the forbidden door

but seriously, he knows like scsa how to keep himself in the minds of fans


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Big dick TK out here doing big dick things 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1361857645263671296


----------



## rbl85




----------



## TD Stinger

All Hail Mama & Papa Buck!

Seriously though, does anyone find the Good Brothers funny? Because their material can be painful sometimes.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hangman and DO becoming friends

its really frog pussy


----------



## Shock Street

TD Stinger said:


> All Hail Mama & Papa Buck!
> 
> Seriously though, does anyone find the Good Brothers funny? Because their material can be painful sometimes.


I'm gonna hit you with a "sometimes"

I thought the skit with them talking about their super edited match was funny, and the skit with them worried about turning into Festus and Jesse was funny. Meh beyond that. Still like them a lot more than the Bucks thats fer sure


----------



## Pippen94

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1364303420195225601


----------



## Aedubya

Is that Darby Allins ex wife in Sammy's new vlog?


----------



## Prized Fighter

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1365030704439033861
I will admit, this made me laugh.


----------



## RiverFenix

Prized Fighter said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1365030704439033861
> I will admit, this made me laugh.


So is this a shot at Tony and the booking? Leva not happy with how she's being used? And going public in such a way? And I thought she had an office job as well - so that makes this extra strange.


----------



## rbl85

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> *So is this a shot at Tony and the booking?* Leva not happy with how she's being used? And going public in such a way? And I thought she had an office job as well - so that makes this extra strange.


No.


----------



## Geeee

Unfortunately, Leva is can't wrestle at the level required to get to be in the one women's match on Dynamite. Maybe she could be a valet or something?


----------



## 3venflow

One year ago already... what a shame his title reign had no crowds.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1366010263187652610


----------



## Geeee

3venflow said:


> One year ago already... what a shame his title reign had no crowds.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1366010263187652610


Revolution was so fucking good


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Lol - clever


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1367241239792345099


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Wtf - Shaq is huuuugeeee


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1367244887008055297


----------



## JasmineAEW

Name this tag team:


----------



## yeahright2

JasmineAEW said:


> Name this tag team:
> 
> View attachment 98078


I just lost some respect for Paul Wight.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

yeahright2 said:


> I just lost some respect for Paul Wight.


you must’ve hated it when Arnold acted with Danny Devito in Twins


----------



## yeahright2

LifeInCattleClass said:


> you must’ve hated it when Arnold acted with Danny Devito in Twins


Not a fan of that movie.. It´s not the best either of them has made, but no, I didn´t hate it as such.
I don´t think Stunt has any place in wrestling, and one way to get him out is if everyone ignored him, which is what Wight should have done instead of looking all goofy smiley.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

yeahright2 said:


> Not a fan of that movie.. It´s not the best either of them has made, but no, I didn´t hate it as such.
> I don´t think Stunt has any place in wrestling, and one way to get him out is if everyone ignored him, which is what Wight should have done instead of looking all goofy smiley.


You guys will start to come to terms with the fact that his peers have accepted him - they are actively working with him and see the upside

you dudes are just fans and have no place gatekeeping somebodies career

not that it matters, I recon he’ll be wrestling for some time to come still


----------



## yeahright2

LifeInCattleClass said:


> You guys will start to come to terms with the fact that his peers have accepted him - they are actively working with him and see the upside
> 
> you dudes are just fans and have no place gatekeeping somebodies career
> 
> not that it matters, I recon he’ll be wrestling for some time to come still


It´s not gatekeeping if we can´t do anything actively to keep someone out, it´s voicing an opinion about a guy who´s detrimental to the business.
We can´t really do anything except tune out when he´s on, or voice our opinions on social media and forums like this.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

yeahright2 said:


> It´s not gatekeeping if we can´t do anything actively to keep someone out, it´s voicing an opinion about a guy who´s detrimental to the business.
> We can´t really do anything except tune out when he´s on, or voice our opinions on social media and forums like this.


'detrimental to the business'

you're not in the business - what do you care? they are - let them decide what is detrimental, they'll live or die by their decisions 

rather just say you're not a fan and leave it at that - this whole 'he doesn't belong' is rich coming from fans sitting on their sofas while he is out working a national wrestling show every week for 2 years already


----------



## yeahright2

LifeInCattleClass said:


> 'detrimental to the business'
> 
> you're not in the business - what do you care? they are - let them decide what is detrimental, they'll live or die by their decisions
> 
> rather just say you're not a fan and leave it at that - this whole 'he doesn't belong' is rich coming from fans sitting on their sofas while he is out working a national wrestling show every week for 2 years already


It´s about presentation. A midget like him who acts like a tough guy doesn´t look like pro wrestling. it looks like a freak show, and he´s the clown. New fans will laugh and old fans will quit watching. (not all of course, but some).
I´m not saying they should all look like Lance Archer or Brian Cage, but wrestling is about suspending belief, and Stunt is too much of a stretch, he has competitive matches, even if he doesn´t do much other than be thrown at people, they still have to sell for him.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

yeahright2 said:


> It´s about presentation. A midget like him who acts like a tough guy doesn´t look like pro wrestling. it looks like a freak show, and he´s the clown. New fans will laugh and old fans will quit watching. (not all of course, but some).
> I´m not saying they should all look like Lance Archer or Brian Cage, but wrestling is about suspending belief, and Stunt is too much of a stretch, he has competitive matches, even if he doesn´t do much other than be thrown at people, they still have to sell for him.


you definitely are not watching how they use him

short bursts, never dominating, shock comebacks for the quick hot tag

hell, he's basically a wrestling trope for the smaller team member getting beat-up / he fufills his role well

call me when he starts dominating big guys and laying in powerbomb after powerbomb - until then, this is nothing we've not seen a million times already

and most importantly.... Tully fucking Blanchard is working him - who the fuuuuck is anybody to disagree with what Tully approves


----------



## yeahright2

LifeInCattleClass said:


> you definitely are not watching how they use him
> 
> short bursts, never dominating, shock comebacks for the quick hot tag
> 
> hell, he's basically a wrestling trope for the smaller team member getting beat-up / he fufills his role well
> 
> call me when he starts dominating big guys and laying in powerbomb after powerbomb - until then, this is nothing we've not seen a million times already
> 
> and most importantly.... Tully fucking Blanchard is working him - who the fuuuuck is anybody to disagree with what Tully approves


Yep. I watch how they use him. 
Just because we´ve seen it before doesn´t mean it´s good.
And I disagree with Tully. It´s obvious that he just collects a paycheck and does whatever he´s told. Tully of old days would never have agreed to work with someone like Stunt.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

yeahright2 said:


> Yep. I watch how they use him.
> Just because we´ve seen it before doesn´t mean it´s good.
> And I disagree with Tully. It´s obvious that he just collects a paycheck and does whatever he´s told. Tully of old days would never have agreed to work with someone like Stunt.


and the rest of them too?

you recon if there was an issue, Arn, or Cody, or Dustin or a plethora of others - Jericho, Mox, Malenko, FTR would not have spoken up?

And you recon TK is so married to the idea of Marko that he would ignore all their objections and rather not fire him?

no.... fact is - these great wrestlers have vetoed him and accepted him, and is working him

who are you guys to counter that? hell, not even the fans hate him? he gets pops more often than not

just internet forum wrestling purists / gatekeepers


----------



## yeahright2

LifeInCattleClass said:


> and the rest of them too?
> 
> you recon if there was an issue, Arn, or Cody, or Dustin or a plethora of others - Jericho, Mox, Malenko, FTR would not have spoken up?
> 
> And you recon TK is so married to the idea of Marko that he would ignore all their objections and rather not fire him?
> 
> no.... fact is - these great wrestlers have vetoed him and accepted him, and is working him
> 
> who are you guys to counter that? hell, not even the fans hate him? he gets pops more often than not
> 
> just internet forum wrestling purists / gatekeepers


All the old guys just collect paychecks.. If they had any input, the program would be a lot better. Cody, Dustin, Moxley, Jericho etc doesn´t work with Stunt, so I don´t think they care.
And yes. TK has shown on multiple occasions that he´s blind to criticism if he loves something..


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

TK on AEW unrestricted









Tony Khan Previews Revolution 2021 - AEW Unrestricted - Omny.fm


2020 Wrestling Observer Awards “Best Booker” and “Promoter Of The Year” winner, Tony Khan, returns with a preview of Sunday’s (3/8 at 8pm Eastern) Revolution PPV card! He confirms that newest All Elite Wrestling talent, Paul Wight, was 100% correct in announcing that a major wrestling star will...




omny.fm


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

yeahright2 said:


> All the old guys just collect paychecks.. If they had any input, the program would be a lot better. Cody, Dustin, Moxley, Jericho etc doesn´t work with Stunt, so I don´t think they care.
> And yes. TK has shown on multiple occasions that he´s blind to criticism if he loves something..


Jericho has worked Stunt in tag matches


----------



## yeahright2

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Jericho has worked Stunt in tag matches


And quickly moved away.
You like Stunt, fine, people like who they like.. Just don´t call whatever he does Pro Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

yeahright2 said:


> And quickly moved away.
> You like Stunt, fine, people like who they like.. Just don´t call whatever he does Pro Wrestling.


i don't actually like him that much - he's ok in his role

but i find it super funny that fans feel entitled to make it out like he murdered their babies and shat on its grave, while true pros work him every week without a worry

there is an imbalance in those opinions - and it frankly shows some elitism which IMO is the true reason new and casual fans are being turned off wrestling

nothing worse that watching something, enjoying it and then some internet purist comes by and goes 'welllll, actually... what yooouuu saw is not trueeee wrestling'

its silly


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Bucks interview before Revolution


----------



## Geeee

yeahright2 said:


> I just lost some respect for Paul Wight.


I'm sure he's posed with Make a Wish kids before


----------



## 3venflow

I'll say it again, MJF is pro wrestling's biggest treasure. The guy is married to Ms. Kaye Fabe.


----------



## Prized Fighter

3venflow said:


> I'll say it again, MJF is pro wrestling's biggest treasure. The guy is married to Ms. Kaye Fabe.


Impressed by how well Brandon hung with MJF. They have good timing together.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Max is so good

he read Skorpio’s horoscope and died of boredom 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368374434524987392


----------



## Pippen94

This is same guy who said Christian was under wwe contract


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368793954196525056


----------



## rbl85

What a son of a bitch


----------



## TD Stinger

There's like one highlight to this thing. Skip to 19:00 if you want to see it.


----------



## rbl85

At 19min it's our Queen


----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368981860953493505


----------



## Geeee

They did a Revolution recap on BTE, and skipped the end part, so I think that shows how they're gonna handle it, if they aren't even gonna make fun of it on their meme show


----------



## rbl85

Geeee said:


> They did a Revolution recap on BTE, and skipped the end part, so I think that shows how they're gonna handle it, if they aren't even gonna make fun of it on their meme show


"Knowing" Omega he probably feel really bad about it.

He didn't tweet anything since yesterday before the show.


----------



## Geeee

Pippen94 said:


> This is same guy who said Christian was under wwe contract
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368793954196525056


I wonder who Raj is sleeping with to get his job?


----------



## TD Stinger




----------



## rbl85

At least the guy apologized for it


----------



## RiverFenix

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1369643875485315075


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Worth it for the 20sec Hangman /Dark Order / lawnmower clip


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

‘Just like cena’


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1371833449628237832


----------



## Geeee

Charlie is my favorite part of Sammy's vlog. Just a funny guy that you wouldn't really find a spot for on a wrestling show. He has a wholesome exchange with a certain Joshi wrestler


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Who in their right mind still complains about the AEW womens’ division?


----------



## omaroo

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Who in their right mind still complains about the AEW womens’ division?


The women division is pretty decent tbh. Shame Thunder rosa is not signed full time with AEW.

Big problem is we dont have enough charactes other than Britt and not enough compelling storylines involving the women.

That is the the main issues with the division imo.


----------



## Geeee

This an Impact Wrestling clip but I think it is AEW relevant. Don Callis cuts a promo on Rich Swann about how Kenny is going to take his belts. Interesting that "AEW" was censored in the clip. Has the relationship with Impact already ended? Could we be seeing a non-finish?


----------



## LongPig666

Meh


----------



## Geeee

One thing that annoys me is that whoever uploads AEW doesn't understand proper verb conjugation. Two examples of "they is" and "they was" on one screen.

Should've been "Were Matt Hardy and his clients..." And "Are Jon Moxley and Eddie Kingston..."


----------



## oglop44

Not directly AEW related but Dustin Rhodes RWA Showcase is up on YouTube:


----------



## 3venflow

Wardlow at the IWC anniversary show yesterday. I honestly can't name a wrestler in AEW who visually LOOKS more like a main eventer than this guy. And in all of American wrestling, besides Reigns and Lesnar. He looks like he could star in a Hollywood blockbuster.


----------



## 3venflow

New BTE... I skipped most of it as I'm over the Dark Order stuff and Ryzin/Vickie/Nyla is instant fast forward material. But one interesting thing that could come up on-screen...

Matt Hardy admitted he used Hangman's phone to text the Bucks and say they were no longer friends. He said he did it because the Bucks were gullible and he wanted to manipulate Hangman.

So the video ends with Matt Jackson (who seems to be having an identity crisis after what Callis said) watching Hangman partying with the Dark Order and looking remorseful... and how things have come in full circle with The Elite shattered and Hangman starting to find his smile again.

It made me wonder if the Bucks will try and get Hangman back on-side to feud with Kenny/Good Brothers.


----------



## Geeee

3venflow said:


> New BTE... I skipped most of it as I'm over the Dark Order stuff and Ryzin/Vickie/Nyla is instant fast forward material. But one interesting thing that could come up on-screen...
> 
> Matt Hardy admitted he used Hangman's phone to text the Bucks and say they were no longer friends. He said he did it because the Bucks were gullible and he wanted to manipulate Hangman.
> 
> So the video ends with Matt Jackson (who seems to be having an identity crisis after what Callis said) watching Hangman partying with the Dark Order and looking remorseful... and how things have come in full circle with The Elite shattered and Hangman starting to find his smile again.
> 
> It made me wonder if the Bucks will try and get Hangman back on-side to feud with Kenny/Good Brothers.


It makes sense, especially if Moxley is taking time off. Plus, they just can't have Mox and Omega feud forever lol.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> New BTE... I skipped most of it as I'm over the Dark Order stuff and Ryzin/Vickie/Nyla is instant fast forward material. But one interesting thing that could come up on-screen...
> 
> Matt Hardy admitted he used Hangman's phone to text the Bucks and say they were no longer friends. He said he did it because the Bucks were gullible and he wanted to manipulate Hangman.
> 
> So the video ends with Matt Jackson (who seems to be having an identity crisis after what Callis said) watching Hangman partying with the Dark Order and looking remorseful... and how things have come in full circle with The Elite shattered and Hangman starting to find his smile again.
> 
> It made me wonder if the Bucks will try and get Hangman back on-side to feud with Kenny/Good Brothers.


you didn’t like the DO cribbing Darby’s videos? 

i loved it

also, fuck matt hardy


----------



## Shock Street

3venflow said:


> New BTE... I skipped most of it as I'm over the Dark Order stuff and Ryzin/Vickie/Nyla is instant fast forward material. But one interesting thing that could come up on-screen...
> 
> Matt Hardy admitted he used Hangman's phone to text the Bucks and say they were no longer friends. He said he did it because the Bucks were gullible and he wanted to manipulate Hangman.
> 
> So the video ends with Matt Jackson (who seems to be having an identity crisis after what Callis said) watching Hangman partying with the Dark Order and looking remorseful... and how things have come in full circle with The Elite shattered and Hangman starting to find his smile again.
> 
> It made me wonder if the Bucks will try and get Hangman back on-side to feud with Kenny/Good Brothers.


My main issue with this reveal is the whole scene felt a bit random. Matt Hardy just walked up and said "btw, I fucked you over doing this, because you are dumb" and Matt Jackson just frowned and walked off. He didn't ask Matt why or feel betrayed (Remember, they brought Hardy into AEW to help them, kayfabe wise), he didn't get angry, he just... walked off without his belt all bummed out.

Why would Hardy reveal this now? Why would he tell the Bucks at all, rather than getting accidentally discovered? I dunno, maybe I'm nitpicking, but ending a 5 month mystery by just having the guy walk out and say "it was me " unprompted just isn't working for me.

I really liked Dank Order making fun of Darby though, LMAO


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Shock Street said:


> My main issue with this reveal is the whole scene felt a bit random. Matt Hardy just walked up and said "btw, I fucked you over doing this, because you are dumb" and Matt Jackson just frowned and walked off. He didn't ask Matt why or feel betrayed (Remember, they brought Hardy into AEW to help them, kayfabe wise), he didn't get angry, he just... walked off without his belt all bummed out.
> 
> Why would Hardy reveal this now? Why would he tell the Bucks at all, rather than getting accidentally discovered? I dunno, maybe I'm nitpicking, but ending a 5 month mystery by just having the guy walk out and say "it was me " unprompted just isn't working for me.
> 
> I really liked Dank Order making fun of Darby though, LMAO


now that Hangman has rejected him, and he wants to destroy the Dark Order - the easiest way to do that is for Hangman’s old friends to try and get him back from the DO

that is why he was suddenly forthcoming and smiling at the end, after saying ’you guys are so easy to play’

in other news - Matt left the tag belt to go to Hangman - his lost friendship is more important to him that the titles

😭


----------



## Shock Street

LifeInCattleClass said:


> now that Hangman has rejected him, and he wants to destroy the Dark Order - the easiest way to do that is for Hangman’s old friends to try and get him back from the DO
> 
> that is why he was suddenly forthcoming and smiling at the end, after saying ’you guys are so easy to play’
> 
> in other news - Matt left the tag belt to go to Hangman - his lost friendship is more important to him that the titles
> 
> 😭


Genuinely forgot that Hardy has a feud with DO right now, lol, my bad. Monday brain.


----------



## bdon

This is the best BTE since Kenny decided to take hiatus. Goddamn if this wasn’t OG BTE shit, though. What a fucking awesome piece at the end.

This is leading where it was ALWAYS going to lead: Psycho Kenny on the verge of snapping his fingers and ending everything before Hangman appears at the top of the ramp with the Young Bucks looking over each shoulder...showing him support, SECONDING him in his quest to dethrone Kenny.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Some lessons for the self-proclaimed traditionalists who also moan about long matches with ‘jobbers’ - especially against the champs - like Sydal and Kenny had


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1375516912466071553


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

never say never

although he dodged like a pro

but also.... getting more and more involved with Warner


----------



## 3venflow

Dunno if this has been posted before but these were Vince McMahon's plans for The Revival aka FTR. No wonder they let their contracts run out.










Think this suits them a tad better...


----------



## 3venflow

So... BTE sucked again for the most part, with the Dark Order stuff getting _really_ old now IMO.

But I loved the Cutler/Bucks segment and it gave me hopes that they'll still turn heel.

Basically, Cutler said peak Bucks wouldn't come and praise him for his performance in the trios match, but be critical. He basically said he himself is a weakness that the Bucks shouldn't tolerate. And then he agreed with what Callis said about the Bucks. So hopefully it eventually leads to them turning 'cause babyface Bucks are bloody bland.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

3venflow said:


> So... BTE sucked again for the most part, with the Dark Order stuff getting _really_ old now IMO.
> 
> But I loved the Cutler/Bucks segment and it gave me hopes that they'll still turn heel.
> 
> Basically, Cutler said peak Bucks wouldn't come and praise him for his performance in the trios match, but be critical. He basically said he himself is a weakness that the Bucks shouldn't tolerate. And then he agreed with what Callis said about the Bucks. So hopefully it eventually leads to them turning 'cause babyface Bucks are bloody bland.


You didn't think the Spanish Announce Table segment was funny?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

In other news, they just unveiled the new NJPW belt

and now AEW has the prettiest World title - cause that thing looks like Voltron had sex with a power ranger


----------



## bdon

LifeInCattleClass said:


> In other news, they just unveiled the new NJPW belt
> 
> and now AEW has the prettiest World title - cause that thing looks like Voltron had sex with a power ranger
> 
> View attachment 99395


I knew it was going to be received poorly when I heard they were changing the title, but goddamn, they just took a shit on the TNT Title as the worst looking belt in all of wrestling. This thing is fucking hideous, especially in contrast to the Okada belt: that thing looked so prestigious and historical.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

LifeInCattleClass said:


> In other news, they just unveiled the new NJPW belt
> 
> and now AEW has the prettiest World title - cause that thing looks like Voltron had sex with a power ranger
> 
> View attachment 99395


It almost resembles the Butterfly belt. New Japan, what are you doing?


----------



## 3venflow

It's all part of the Forbidden Door plan. That new title belt design has been created for Cody.










In all seriousness, I'm gutted by what New Japan is doing to the IWGP lineage. The IWGP Heavyweight Title is probably the most prestigious in the world on a purely sporting basis and it feels like a needless modernization attempt. I'm hoping this is all an angle for the disgruntled Okada (or even Jay) to beat Ibushi and revive the true IWGP belt.

The reason I'm a fan of how AEW presents its titles is because it is much like New Japan, so this is an unpopular move with me (and a lot of fans by the looks of it).


----------



## yeahright2

3venflow said:


> It's all part of the Forbidden Door plan. That new title belt design has been created for Cody.
> 
> View attachment 99417
> 
> 
> In all seriousness, I'm gutted by what New Japan is doing to the IWGP lineage. The IWGP Heavyweight Title is probably the most prestigious in the world on a purely sporting basis and it feels like a needless modernization attempt. I'm hoping this is all an angle for the disgruntled Okada (or even Jay) to beat Ibushi and revive the true IWGP belt.
> 
> The reason I'm a fan of how AEW presents its titles is because it is much like New Japan, so this is an unpopular move with me (and a lot of fans by the looks of it).


You´re joking, but it does look like it was custom made for Cody. And since he can´t challenge for the AEW HWC, it´s not too far off to think he wants something else. -Can´t have him look less important than the other EVP´s


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> It's all part of the Forbidden Door plan. That new title belt design has been created for Cody.
> 
> View attachment 99417
> 
> 
> In all seriousness, I'm gutted by what New Japan is doing to the IWGP lineage. The IWGP Heavyweight Title is probably the most prestigious in the world on a purely sporting basis and it feels like a needless modernization attempt. I'm hoping this is all an angle for the disgruntled Okada (or even Jay) to beat Ibushi and revive the true IWGP belt.
> 
> The reason I'm a fan of how AEW presents its titles is because it is much like New Japan, so this is an unpopular move with me (and a lot of fans by the looks of it).


You made the belt look better


----------



## TD Stinger

In all seriousness, I don't think it's a bad looking belt. In a vacuum with no context to any of this, if you showed me a picture of the belt I'd think it looked pretty cool actually.

But it's replacing this:










So no matter what it's just a big downgrade.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

EL OH EL


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Carlito spotted in the wild


----------



## 3venflow

I want what Tony K is on.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1377067105560985611


----------



## 3venflow

It looks like Anthony Ogogo, the former Olympic bronze medalist in boxing, could finally make his debut soon.

He's been getting some gear fitted.

Cody said he has progressed very well lately so I could see him getting started soon. Ogogo was 7-1 in pro boxing before being forced into an early retirement because he is legally blind.

I wonder how AEW will book him? He could pair up with Kip Sabian after Miro goes solo, since the two are both English.


__
http://instagr.am/p/CNBjho4pBj0/


----------



## RapShepard

3venflow said:


> It looks like Anthony Ogogo, the former Olympic bronze medalist in boxing, could finally make his debut soon.
> 
> He's been getting some gear fitted.
> 
> Cody said he has progressed very well lately so I could see him getting started soon. Ogogo was 7-1 in pro boxing before being *forced into an early retirement because he is legally blind.*
> 
> I wonder how AEW will book him? He could pair up with Kip Sabian after Miro goes solo, since the two are both English.
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CNBjho4pBj0/


Should he be wrestling


----------



## rbl85

RapShepard said:


> Should he be wrestling


One of his eye is 100% ok


----------



## Jaxon

question guys, does BTE continue storylines or is it just skits? 

I've not seen any to be honest and if anyone could/would link me some that might be enjoyable would be great?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Jaxon said:


> question guys, does BTE continue storylines or is it just skits?
> 
> I've not seen any to be honest and if anyone could/would link me some that might be enjoyable would be great?


It fleshes out some stories / but you are not missing anything by not watching

on the flip side, you care more when you do (at least I do)

best place for Bucks, Hangman, Kenny, Dark Order stories that ties into Dynamite somewhat

especially Hangman story


----------



## Whoanma

I’ve said it many times before and I’m going to say it again: everything that’s relevant to the storylines should be shown on Dynamite.


----------



## RiverFenix

RapShepard said:


> Should he be wrestling


Impact Wrestling's Crazzy Steve is legally blind in both eyes and still wrestles. Ogogo is legally blind in one eye, but that doesn't mean he can't see - just certainly couldn't box anymore because of it.


----------



## RiverFenix

3venflow said:


> It looks like Anthony Ogogo, the former Olympic bronze medalist in boxing, could finally make his debut soon.
> 
> He's been getting some gear fitted.
> 
> Cody said he has progressed very well lately so I could see him getting started soon. Ogogo was 7-1 in pro boxing before being forced into an early retirement because he is legally blind.
> 
> I wonder how AEW will book him? He could pair up with Kip Sabian after Miro goes solo, since the two are both English.
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CNBjho4pBj0/


Team Taz would be a decent fit as well, replacing Cage who is eventually going to be jumped out. Taz and Ogogo are friendly and even complimentary when on commentary together on Dark. Ogogo's green-ness could be hidden as part of a larger faction, and he could mostly appear in tags and trios matches. Hobbs and Ogogo could be a semi-permanent tag team with Hobbs the thunder and Ogogo the lightning (-punches).


----------



## RapShepard

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Impact Wrestling's Crazzy Steve is legally blind in both eyes and still wrestles. Ogogo is legally blind in one eye, but that doesn't mean he can't see - just certainly couldn't box anymore because of it.


As someone with a legally blind grandma, that just sounds very dangerous to me. Especially considering how notoriously shitty commissions at least in the US are. But their body and those companies money I guess.


----------



## Prosper

bdon said:


> I knew it was going to be received poorly when I heard they were changing the title, but goddamn, they just took a shit on the TNT Title as the worst looking belt in all of wrestling. This thing is fucking hideous, especially in contrast to the Okada belt: that thing looked so prestigious and historical.


The TNT title is sexy 🔥 🔥 🔥


----------



## omaroo

Prosper said:


> The TNT title is sexy 🔥 🔥 🔥


Ye agree AEW have some gorgeous belts with the world title being the most beautiful in all of wrestling. 

But the women's title is bad and small.


----------



## NamelessJobber

Ethan Page, one of AEW's newest wrestlers signed, was interviewed again by Chris Van Vliet:





Ethan also has a vlog on Youtube that usually has new episodes uploaded on Wednesdays. Here's the most recent video if anyone is interested to see:





I like Ethan, I think he's a good addition to AEW.


----------



## Jaxon

LifeInCattleClass said:


> It fleshes out some stories / but you are not missing anything by not watching
> 
> on the flip side, you care more when you do (at least I do)
> 
> best place for Bucks, Hangman, Kenny, Dark Order stories that ties into Dynamite somewhat
> 
> especially Hangman story


Thank you.


----------



## 3venflow

Wow! Wonder if 'AEW' is banned from the discussion?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1378014457469763584


----------



## TD Stinger

3venflow said:


> Wow! Wonder if 'AEW' is banned from the discussion?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1378014457469763584


THEY'RE WORKING TOGETHER. I KNEW IT!

Nah but seriously.......What?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Do the work Offends people, because mediocrity loves company - Cody going in!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1378376756944588806


----------



## TD Stinger

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Do the work Offends people, because mediocrity loves company - Cody going in!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1378376756944588806


Sheesh, where has this Cody been hiding for like 6 months?

I'm usually not a big gun on someone (in this case Cody) pretty much burying their opposition but in this case if it ends this nonsense with QT quicker, by all means do it .


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Dang, these young spot monkeys are really killing the business


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1374638428948664322


----------



## Garty

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Do the work Offends people, because mediocrity loves company - Cody going in!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1378376756944588806


That was a great interview/promo, in a shoot that required no gun.


----------



## Erik.

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Do the work Offends people, because mediocrity loves company - Cody going in!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1378376756944588806


Lovely stuff.


----------



## 3venflow

Good shit by Cody. When he wants to be, he's one of the best promos in the biz. Tagging @bdon just to hear his response. 😂


----------



## RiverFenix

Where is this pic from? - 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1378542125932019712
I dig it. Also dig the "Unnatural" play off young Dustin's monicker (and Natural Nightmares of course).

I hope Cody doesn't try to shoe horn his way into a Blood and Guts match of his own with Team QT(Marshall, Solow, Comoroto, Ogogo) vs Team Cody(Cody, Dustin, Big Shotty, ???). Way too much green for such a match.


----------



## 3venflow

Would be good to see an edgier version of Dustin. Guy can still go better in the ring than most, but his AEW character has been boring, bland veteran babyface since the Cody feud.

They dropped the Dark Order trying to recruit Dustin angle due to Brodie's death and their babyface turn, but Dustin as a cult leader could have been badass.


----------



## RiverFenix

3venflow said:


> Would be good to see an edgier version of Dustin. Guy can still go better in the ring than most, but his AEW character has been boring, bland veteran babyface since the Cody feud.
> 
> They dropped the Dark Order trying to recruit Dustin angle due to Brodie's death and their babyface turn, but Dustin as a cult leader could have been badass.


I know Dustin teased teaming with Sting. It would be interesting (to me at least) for Dustin to then turn on Sting in a cinematic tag match and join Jake and Archer. Right now Dustin is just a sidekick in any Cody program.


----------



## TD Stinger

Though I really don't care about the feud in general, I am happy knowing that Dustin will probably start getting some more ring time on Dynamite. Guy put in some of his best work in 2019-2020 and I think could play the pissed off veteran very well.


----------



## RiverFenix

Dustin is good in the feud as he'll be in there with Ogogo, Comoroto and Solow. Solow is pretty solid but hasn't worked much television in his career. Also he probably teams with Big Shotty Lee a lot in this program.


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1379066075669745671
So, AEW has hired a new social media manager. This is good because their social media stuff has been below average for the most part, with ex-ECW guy Jeff Jones in charge. Having worked in social media myself, I was amazed at some of the unprofessional, typo-filled posts that would go out and stay up for hours.

The current Elevation teaser has 'Paul White' listed. Enough said.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

BTE


----------



## mrcool123

BTE gets shorter every week.


----------



## Erik.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1379960636226957315


----------



## zkorejo

Sammy's Vlog is where it's at for me. BTE is the same stuff every week now.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Erik. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1379960636226957315


listen though... this is a good promo innit


----------



## Erik.

LifeInCattleClass said:


> listen though... this is a good promo innit


It is.

I was pleasantly surprised.

I do wonder how it could have gone down if this was Cody though instead of QT Marshall promoting 'The Factory' and giving these inexperienced guys a rub - and the first story was Cody being sick of QT riding his coat tails and just destroying him to get himself over as this new heel with a bunch of his 'academy products' leading the line.


----------



## 3venflow

New YouTube show Outside the Ring... featuring Abadon.






Sting and Dustin finally receive their PWI awards... 30 years later.


----------



## Shock Street

Erik. said:


> It is.
> 
> I was pleasantly surprised.
> 
> I do wonder how it could have gone down if this was Cody though instead of QT Marshall promoting 'The Factory' and giving these inexperienced guys a rub - and the first story was Cody being sick of QT riding his coat tails and just destroying him to get himself over as this new heel with a bunch of his 'academy products' leading the line.


That would have been much better, but I sadly don't see Cody turning heel at any point... Just teases. He wants to be FOTC, and a politician in just a few years from now.

Anyways, despite my first post on this site being a 5 paragraph QT Marshall rant, I will give him props here, it was a solid clip. He's been putting on weight (in a good way) lately too, it's good to see he's taking it seriously even if I think he belongs at the bottom of the card jobbing.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

i drew a picture of Darby as Ghost Rider


----------



## JasmineAEW

LifeInCattleClass said:


> View attachment 99752
> 
> 
> i drew a picture of Darby as Ghost Rider


That’s really cool!


----------



## Prized Fighter

Erik. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1379960636226957315


That Anthony Ogogo promo was really good. He sounds, looks and carries himself like a star. Whether he is ready in the ring is the real question.


----------



## Erik.

Prized Fighter said:


> That Anthony Ogogo promo was really good. He sounds, looks and carries himself like a star. Whether he is ready in the ring is the real question.


Look forward to seeing his ring debut next week.


----------



## Lorromire

Prized Fighter said:


> That Anthony Ogogo promo was really good. He sounds, looks and carries himself like a star. Whether he is ready in the ring is the real question.


I hope so! The dude is interesting for sure.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Woooooooo lol


----------



## $Dolladrew$

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1379970346665668611
Replying to Jericho's promo mentioning him lol


----------



## bdon

Goddamn BTE was good this week. That ending segment with Kenny and the Bucks is perfect.

And I know exactly what I would WANT to be the ultimate conclusion to this story, but it is way too over the top to even speak aloud.


----------



## zkorejo

bdon said:


> Goddamn BTE was good this week. That ending segment with Kenny and the Bucks is perfect.
> 
> And I know exactly what I would WANT to be the ultimate conclusion to this story, but it is way too over the top to even speak aloud.


You can't tease and then not give it away. Its wrestling. Its okay for wrestling to be over the top. I'm curious.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

BTE

the bucks you hate will reign supreme


----------



## bdon

zkorejo said:


> You can't tease and then not give it away. Its wrestling. Its okay for wrestling to be over the top. I'm curious.


Bucks holding out the fist, Moxley staring at them like they are idiots. Kenny and the Boys holding up the Too Sweet and saying, “like the Shield haha”.

Would be such a fucking wild ride if Vince let Kenny and the Bullet Club invade. Rollins and Mox destroy the avoid brothers and Bucks. AJ and Finn throw up the “4-Life” and ultimately Bullet Club leaders face The Shield. So good. So far fetched. Haha


----------



## zkorejo

bdon said:


> Bucks holding out the fist, Moxley staring at them like they are idiots. Kenny and the Boys holding up the Two Sweet and saying, “like the Shield haha”.
> 
> Would be such a fucking wild ride if Vince let Kenny and the Bullet Club invade. Rollins and Mox destroy the avoid brothers and Bucks. AJ and Finn throw up the “4-Life” and ultimately Bullet Club leaders face The Shield. So good. So far fetched. Haha


Now that is the forbidden door that I never even dared peeking through even in my imagination. You are brave. 

He did allow Jericho on his Austin podcast. I can't tell if it's confidence, a power move or.. maybe just maybe a friendly gesture which might open up more possibilities in the future. 

If anything the goal of WWE should not be to be ahead of AEW and other smaller promotions, it should always be to grow the overall wrestling audience. WWE is the leading organization in the wrestling industry and it would be an amazing move on their part to try and attract more viewers with something like this. 

But at the end of the day it's Vince. He is weird and lives in his own bubble. So realistically... He just doesn't give two shits about AEW and it's potential. His financial advisors have probably already predicted AEW's growth and has come to the realization that it will not be a threat to wwe for foreseeable future. And there's nothing more to it.


----------



## bdon

zkorejo said:


> Now that is the forbidden door that I never even dared peeking through even in my imagination. You are brave.
> 
> He did allow Jericho on his Austin podcast. I can't tell if it's confidence, a power move or.. maybe just maybe a friendly gesture which might open up more possibilities in the future.
> 
> If anything the goal of WWE should not be to be ahead of AEW and other smaller promotions, it should always be to grow the overall wrestling audience. WWE is the leading organization in the wrestling industry and it would be an amazing move on their part to try and attract more viewers with something like this.
> 
> But at the end of the day it's Vince. He is weird and lives in his own bubble. So realistically... He just doesn't give two shits about AEW and it's potential. His financial advisors have probably already predicted AEW's growth and has come to the realization that it will not be a threat to wwe for foreseeable future. And there's nothing more to it.


Exactly why I said it was too preposterous to even entertain really. Hah


----------



## Tell it like it is

The promo by Kenny at the end, to me it embodies exactly what I think is wrong with the IWC. The absolutely toxicity of wrestling "fans", that seems increase in number every day, is disgusting.
There's a lot of people actively wanting AEW to go out of business. Why? They've been such a positive light in the wrestling community. Look at the Brodie Lee stuff, look at every interview with people that have worked for them. Everyone says the culture and the company are a joy to be around. Not to mention they actually listen to the fans and make changes that people want to see.
Yet, you have literal subreddits dedicated to making fun of them and wishing they get hurt. If anyone tweets about AEW the replies are filled with people shitting on them. The hate they get is nowhere near equal to what WWE gets.
Personally, I hope we're not here in a few years saying "Wow, what could have been if AEW hadn't gone out of business."


----------



## JasmineAEW

Tell it like it is said:


> The promo by Kenny at the end, to me it embodies exactly what I think is wrong with the IWC. The absolutely toxicity of wrestling "fans", that seems increase in number every day, is disgusting.
> There's a lot of people actively wanting AEW to go out of business. Why? They've been such a positive light in the wrestling community. Look at the Brodie Lee stuff, look at every interview with people that have worked for them. Everyone says the culture and the company are a joy to be around. Not to mention they actually listen to the fans and make changes that people want to see.
> Yet, you have literal subreddits dedicated to making fun of them and wishing they get hurt. If anyone tweets about AEW the replies are filled with people shitting on them. The hate they get is nowhere near equal to what WWE gets.
> Personally, I hope we're not here in a few years saying "Wow, what could have been if AEW hadn't gone out of business."


Very true. But that’s the world we live in today. It’s not just wrestling. There’s an obscene amount of hate in just about every topic these days, from politics to science to history, etc.


----------



## omaroo

BTE best for a while.

In terms of AEWs demise, that is down to AEW and only AEW.

I cant see it happening personally but next 5 years will really see where they are and whether they have grown.


----------



## JasmineAEW

Just a great interview. Kaz is just an amazing guy, a pro’s pro.

Toward the end he shares a hilarious story about taking a chair shot from Scorpio Sky.


----------



## 3venflow

Love this...










Totally inspired by...










The link: Tully Blanchard


----------



## zkorejo

Love the poster but I like the original one better just because all wrestlers are also illustrated. AEW one is filtered pictures. But cool nonetheless.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

AEW games update


----------



## 3venflow

Everyone wants some of Kenny.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1382667356166447106


----------



## Prized Fighter

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1382878913291038720
Pretty cool promos hyping the Impact Rebellion mIn event. Mauro is so good at this type of stuff. I know he has his depression issues, but I would love to see him come in as a special guest announcer in AEW from time to time.


----------



## Tell it like it is

3venflow said:


> Everyone wants some of Kenny.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1382667356166447106


It seems Omega is everybody's dream match.


----------



## zkorejo

Prized Fighter said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1382878913291038720
> Pretty cool promos hyping the Impact Rebellion mIn event. Mauro is so good at this type of stuff. I know he has his depression issues, but I would love to see him come in as a special guest announcer in AEW from time to time.


I really want him to replace JR when he's done.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

There will be a winner!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1382906597110816769


----------



## 3venflow

I've been saying it for so long: Ranallo (or Styles) would suit AEW much better than JR or Tony as the main guy. He/They learn move names, make an effort to keep up with all the storylines and details, and carry a consistent level of excitement in their voice. Ranallo, Samoa Joe and Excalibur (as the Mike Tenay) would be a very fresh commentary team for Dynamite. Schiavone, Big Show and Jericho on show number two. JR an honorary role.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New Luchasaurus figure looks amazing!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1383088071646851076


----------



## RiverFenix

LifeInCattleClass said:


> New Luchasaurus figure looks amazing!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1383088071646851076


I'd have loved if there was a button on the back of the head that would stick the tongue in and out.


----------



## Prized Fighter

LifeInCattleClass said:


> New Luchasaurus figure looks amazing!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1383088071646851076


I don't collect action figures, so maybe I am missing something here, but is that how his torso is supposed to look? The rest of it looks great, but his abs are very scrunched up.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Prized Fighter said:


> I don't collect action figures, so maybe I am missing something here, but is that how his torso is supposed to look? The rest of it looks great, but his abs are very scrunched up.


its because its two different pieces

the chest can rotate or bend up and down on the abs

the abs has to be smaller to allow the connectors

the curse of many points of articulation


----------



## EmbassyForever

Henry Cejudo Begins Pro Wrestling Training with Chavo Guerrero, 'I Got the Itch!'


Could Triple C become Quadruple C?!?!?!




www.tmz.com


----------



## zkorejo

This was pretty awesome. Watched the entire thing. This match will definitely go in the *anals* of time. Lots of funny disses by Omega.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

I’m thinking of buying this ppv actually


----------



## 3venflow

Official DON 2021 poster:


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> Official DON 2021 poster:
> 
> View attachment 100063


no clue who is fighting Kenny Based off this


----------



## yeahright2

3venflow said:


> Official DON 2021 poster:
> 
> View attachment 100063


Notice how Cody is front and almost center of this poster, even though he´s supposed to be midcard at the moment. He´s also the only one looking somewhat normal.. Everyone else is making weird faces or trying to look 'smug' or 'enigmatic' (like wrestlers usually do on posters), and he´s in a suit like an EVP.
It´s a minor thing, but once again it shows there´s a difference of opinion between Cody and Omega/Bucks.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

yeahright2 said:


> Notice how Cody is front and almost center of this poster, even though he´s supposed to be midcard at the moment. He´s also the only one looking somewhat normal.. Everyone else is making weird faces or trying to look 'smug' or 'enigmatic' (like wrestlers usually do on posters), and he´s in a suit like an EVP.
> It´s a minor thing, but once again it shows there´s a difference of opinion between Cody and Omega/Bucks.


boy, you can wash 3rd story windows with that reach


----------



## yeahright2

LifeInCattleClass said:


> boy, you can wash 3rd story windows with that reach


I´m not reaching anything, just stating what everyone can see from that picture. Like I said, it´s a small thing, but once you hear or see enough small things, there´s probably something behind it. Where there´s a smoke, there´s usually a fire.
It doesn´t affect DoN at all, I just thought it was a fun (not fun as in making jokes) little observation.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

yeahright2 said:


> I´m not reaching anything, just stating what everyone can see from that picture. Like I said, it´s a small thing, but once you hear or see enough small things, there´s probably something behind it. Where there´s a smoke, there´s usually a fire.
> It doesn´t affect DoN at all, I just thought it was a fun (not fun as in making jokes) little observation.


dude please

as someone with 20 years of graphic design and ad experience i can analyse this poster a million ways and half of them will be purely commercial, and the other half purely ‘artistic’

don’t be silly enough to think if there was any backstage issues it would bleed into the design of a poster

that is tinfoil hat stuff, especially with unfounded bs not corroborated by any reputable source


----------



## yeahright2

LifeInCattleClass said:


> dude please
> 
> *as someone with 20 years of graphic design and ad experience i* can analyse this poster a million ways and half of them will be purely commercial, and the other half purely ‘artistic’
> 
> don’t be silly enough to think if there was any backstage issues it would bleed into the design of a poster
> 
> that is tinfoil hat stuff, especially with unfounded bs not corroborated by any reputable source


Bragging much, are we?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

yeahright2 said:


> Bragging much, are we?


no, i’m old

but, doesn’t stop me from having the experience


----------



## bdon

zkorejo said:


> This was pretty awesome. Watched the entire thing. This match will definitely go in the *anals* of time. Lots of funny disses by Omega.


Omega is one funny motherfucker. Lmao


----------



## bdon

yeahright2 said:


> Notice how Cody is front and almost center of this poster, even though he´s supposed to be midcard at the moment. He´s also the only one looking somewhat normal.. Everyone else is making weird faces or trying to look 'smug' or 'enigmatic' (like wrestlers usually do on posters), and he´s in a suit like an EVP.
> It´s a minor thing, but once again it shows there´s a difference of opinion between Cody and Omega/Bucks.


Well, he’s a piece of shit, remember?

And you’re not reaching. He isn’t in gear like everyone else...for a specific reason. He doesn’t come out of any specific tunnel like everyone else...for a specific reason. That reason is clear as day...

Cody rHHHodes is a Piece of Shit..


----------



## zkorejo

New BTE was good. I'm over the DO skits. They need to go away now. Same old crap about eating dicks and stuff. It has gotten stale. They are fine on tv in small doses. 

Elite stuff was so good. Reminded me of the old bte videos.


----------



## RiverFenix

LifeInCattleClass said:


> no clue who is fighting Kenny Based off this


Cody? Maybe have Cody put his EVP on the line for a title shot. With Omega and Bucks together that is three EVP's, have Cody use his EVP status to keep them in check, so they want to take that power from him and offer up the title shot he swore he'd never compete for as bait. 

Probably means nothing, but match making the pic - 

Omega vs Cody - Title vs EVP
Jericho vs MJF
Mox/Kingston vs Young Bucks for Tag Titles
Shida vs Britt
Allin vs Hangman Page
Christian vs Brian Cage(Team Taz)
PAC/Fenix(&Penta) vs Orange Cassidy (& Best Friends)


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Lol - bucks are assholes


----------



## Shock Street

yeahright2 said:


> Notice how Cody is front and almost center of this poster, even though he´s supposed to be midcard at the moment. He´s also the only one looking somewhat normal.. Everyone else is making weird faces or trying to look 'smug' or 'enigmatic' (like wrestlers usually do on posters), and he´s in a suit like an EVP.
> It´s a minor thing, but once again it shows there´s a difference of opinion between Cody and Omega/Bucks.


Shock and horror, Cody appears in the exact same clothes he's appeared in in every single render he's ever taken for AEW. Better call the tabloids.


----------



## yeahright2

Shock Street said:


> Shock and horror, Cody appears in the exact same clothes he's appeared in in every single render he's ever taken for AEW. Better call the tabloids.


Kinda my point. He´s the only one who always wears "office clothes".
Like I said, not a big deal, just an observation


----------



## rbl85

yeahright2 said:


> Kinda my point. He´s the only one who always wears "office clothes".
> Like I said, not a big deal, just an observation


He's been wearing that type of clothes for years now.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Dang


----------



## omaroo

Hobbs has so much potential but body just seems weird. 

Man jungle boy will be a top baby face.


----------



## Pentagon Senior

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Dang


Love this shit 👍

Wish they could find more time for segments from these vids to be shown on Dynamite. Hopefully the 2nd show will accommodate more of that type of thing.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Pentagon Senior said:


> Love this shit 👍
> 
> Wish they could find more time for segments from these vids to be shown on Dynamite. Hopefully the 2nd show will accommodate more of that type of thing.


will have to be the 2nd show / seems quite apparent now the matches draw the ratings

but you need this stuff too - a 2nd ’story’ hour will be very welcome


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

1min of QT being a Soprano


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1384671616177778691


----------



## zkorejo

Such good shit. Can't wait to see Omega carry all that gold.


----------



## Piers

I don't like Abadon but that interview was really funny.





Obviously loved the second one because it's the Dark Order.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

They Call Him Y2J said:


> I don't like Abadon but that interview was really funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously loved the second one because it's the Dark Order.


the DO are so wholesome😂😂


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Fucking hell Darby is such a star


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1384911803709263873
i want a mini-feud!


----------



## Pentagon Senior

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Fucking hell Darby is such a star
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1384911803709263873
> i want a mini-feud!


Darby is great and I love his video packages. What a great signing he was considering what he brings as a talent but also his creativity outside the ring.


----------



## omaroo

Darby is a big star big fan of the kid. AEW need to make sure hes locked down with them for many years.

I know it cant be all done at the same time but would love a sustained push of jungle boy, sammy and starks. These guys have so much potential and should be showcased more.

Hangman is hangman he will rise over time and I for one can't wait for that.


----------



## LongPig666

Dax with Hitman socks


----------



## LongPig666




----------



## Prized Fighter

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385323773402906625
Cool interview.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Platinum max is so good


----------



## Tell it like it is

The Super Elite theme song is so good


----------



## 3venflow

That's an awesome faction theme for them.

Sounds a lot like the NJPW Bullet Club theme but has more energy to it.


----------



## Tell it like it is

3venflow said:


> That's an awesome faction theme for them.
> 
> Sounds a lot like the NJPW Bullet Club theme but has more energy to it.


It sure is. You could say the theme is Too Sweet


----------



## RiverFenix

Newest Sammy Vlog - 





A lot of fun stuff in it (skip the first 4 minutes of autograph show stuff). Fuego is going to be 1-2-3 Kid-ed I think eventually. Will get a big surprise win on Dynamite. Who will be the Razor Ramon?


----------



## 3venflow

Young Bucks' bio change from earlier (they've changed it again since).

'Your Head, Rent Free' 😂


----------



## RiverFenix

Bucks, now being heels, should have a social media manager that just curates their socials and blocks and deletes all the trolls.


----------



## Shock Street

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Newest Sammy Vlog -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of fun stuff in it (skip the first 4 minutes of autograph show stuff). Fuego is going to be 1-2-3 Kid-ed I think eventually. Will get a big surprise win on Dynamite. Who will be the Razor Ramon?


Cody is probably always going to be over for me because of this vlog. That skit with him and Fuego killed me


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

BTE





Road to


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

TK and NHL


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1387490200746696711


----------



## 3venflow

Kenny with his three belts promoting ONE and DDT's Shinya Aoki.



Spoiler



Aoki won his fight and is now 47-9 in MMA




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1387410586376409088


----------



## RiverFenix

Where is the AAA title? Would be better than carrying but TNA and Impact titles.


----------



## 3venflow

Great recognises great. Add Bryan to the long list of legends who rate Kenny Omega.

Damn, I'd love to see him have a run in AEW before he retires.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1387882703069097988


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> Great recognises great. Add Bryan to the long list of legends who rate Kenny Omega.
> 
> Damn, I'd love to see him have a run in AEW before he retires.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1387882703069097988


my dream

people can take the Punk’s and Brocks etc and shove em

i want Bryan Danielson!


----------



## Prized Fighter

LifeInCattleClass said:


> my dream
> 
> people can take the Punk’s and Brocks etc and shove em
> 
> i want Bryan Danielson!


You and me both. Tommy End or Bryan Danielson would make me the happiest AEW fan. Bryan has been my favorite wrestler for so long, that it sucked that I stop watching WWE so close to when he returned.


----------



## omaroo

His contract is expiring in a few months right?

Any chance he could leave WWE?


----------



## 3venflow

Apparently, he wants to work in other promotions while also renewing with WWE. WWE would not let him work AEW, you'd think, so the possibility seems unlikely. I'm sure Tony Khan will make him a quiet offer, but no telling if he'll be tempted. I get the feeling he wants to spread his wings again before he retires and its hard in WWE, who have their 'universe' and not much is allowed outside of it. In AEW, he would have the freedom to work NJPW, AAA or even IMPACT. Even though there is no relationship, I feel like AEW would also let him work ROH if it meant


----------



## 3venflow

Alex A actually raps in the new Lucha Bros theme. Dude is multi-talented.


----------



## omaroo

Think this theme is so much better than the lucha bros one.

Quality theme like the death triangle one.


----------



## TD Stinger

So.....BTE ain't what it used to be, to say the least.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

TD Stinger said:


> So.....BTE ain't what it used to be, to say the least.


lol.... i thought it was a very ‘on brand‘ episode - feels a little like the old days


----------



## Shock Street

TD Stinger said:


> So.....BTE ain't what it used to be, to say the least.


Sure isnt. It's been on a real dry run IMO. Sammys Blog is much more entertaining now.


----------



## zkorejo

Elite stuff is good on bte. Rest is trash. I also enjoy Sammy vlog alot more now.


----------



## Aedubya

BTE has been awful for a very long time


----------



## LongPig666

Remember when people on this forum said AEW wouldn't last more than 2 years?!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

LongPig666 said:


> Remember when people on this forum said AEW wouldn't last more than 2 years?!
> 
> View attachment 100806


hottest section on this whole site


----------



## 3venflow

Not my site but this is awesome.





__





All Elite Moves


A compendium of wrestling moves from the stars of All Elite Wrestling. Video catalogue of finishers, signature moves, submissions, and tag team moves featuring AEW wrestlers.



allelitemoves.com


----------



## 3venflow

Dynamite intro with old RAW music. This is great.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1391049100544536579


----------



## Pentagon Senior

LongPig666 said:


> Remember when people on this forum said AEW wouldn't last more than 2 years?!
> 
> View attachment 100806


I 'member

(member berries)


----------



## 3venflow

Damn, I'd love to see Kenny vs. Naito again in AEW. Next best thing to Kenny vs. Okada.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1391521890682949638


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

BTE


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Road to


----------



## RapShepard




----------



## 3venflow

Ogogo theme is so much like the Peaky Blinders theme.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> Ogogo theme is so much like the Peaky Blinders theme.


TK should just drop the £££ and get Red right hand - it fits perfect

talking about Ogogo


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

For those keeping score - Cody immediately retweeted this

they are fucking with the dirt sheets


----------



## RiverFenix

LifeInCattleClass said:


> TK should just drop the £££ and get Red right hand - it fits perfect
> 
> talking about Ogogo


I mean that is overt as a rip off as they could probably get away with. 

Especially how Ogogo is dressing now as well when not in ring gear.














Ogogo entrance theme just a bit quicker tempo.


----------



## RiverFenix

(quoted myself instead of edit)


----------



## JasmineAEW

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1393766987470360576


----------



## Shock Street

Didn't watch the whole thing but I did watch the intro clip. Heartbreaking stuff from CD


----------



## 3venflow

Incredible by Daniels, so heartbreaking when he cries at the end.


----------



## JasmineAEW

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394460016896323587
Rebel: “I don’t wanna bring it!”


----------



## Geeee

JasmineAEW said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394460016896323587
> Rebel: “I don’t wanna bring it!”


Shida and Rebel's entire interaction is hilarious. I expect their match to be highly sports entertaining


----------



## spiderguy252000

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394454437427617794
Ok, honest question, how are we supposed to boo a man that is speaking power to the major issues in the U.S? Makes no sense to boo a guy that spits facts about our abysmal healthcare system and inhumanity towards immigrant children.

I have my DONIII tickets and I’m curious to see how an audience reacts to an already, in my belief, tired baby face act in Cody.


----------



## Geeee

spiderguy252000 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394454437427617794
> Ok, honest question, how are we supposed to boo a man that is speaking power to the major issues in the U.S? Makes no sense to boo a guy that spits facts about our abysmal healthcare system and inhumanity towards immigrant children.
> 
> I have my DONIII tickets and I’m curious to see how an audience reacts to an already, in my belief, tired baby face act in Cody.


Yeah he cares about kids and he loves to beat people up. Total babyface promo for me!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

spiderguy252000 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394454437427617794
> Ok, honest question, how are we supposed to boo a man that is speaking power to the major issues in the U.S? Makes no sense to boo a guy that spits facts about our abysmal healthcare system and inhumanity towards immigrant children.
> 
> I have my DONIII tickets and I’m curious to see how an audience reacts to an already, in my belief, tired baby face act in Cody.


fuuuck Ogogo is a great promo

ps> as people in the twitter comments are saying, we might actually be heading for a double turn


----------



## JasmineAEW

LifeInCattleClass said:


> fuuuck Ogogo is a great promo
> 
> ps> as people in the twitter comments are saying, we might actually be heading for a double turn


Ogogo cut a terrific promo. It makes me want to see Cody kick that Brit twit all over the ring. 

No way they’ll do a double turn. 

Something tells me Ogogo is going to surprise a lot of people in the ring. AEW wouldn’t have his first big PPV match if he wasn’t ready. Jade Cargill did great.


----------



## Hitman1987

LifeInCattleClass said:


> fuuuck Ogogo is a great promo
> 
> ps> as people in the twitter comments are saying, we might actually be heading for a double turn


Should’ve put it on dynamite 👀 

Seriously though, that’s a great promo and if he can wrestle then he will go far.

He’s an ex-Olympian, dressed as a peaky blinder who is spitting real facts. On top of that he has the look, can talk and is partially blind. He could be a huge babyface.


----------



## spiderguy252000

That’s the thing too, he’s a good pro promo and also made some solid points! I saw in Twitter that he officiated his sisters wedding who married a woman and had backlash from homophobes online. He then called them out in their BS. So not only is he talking about our country’s issue, he’s ALSO actively fighting hate 😂😂😂😂 I know that’s not his “character” doing it, but STILL!

I just think they could had gone a different direction with this. 





Hitman1987 said:


> Should’ve put it on dynamite 👀
> 
> Seriously though, that’s a great promo and if he can wrestle then he will go far.
> 
> He’s an ex-Olympian, dressed as a peaky blinder who is spitting real facts. On top of that he has the look, can talk and is partially blind. He could be a huge babyface.


----------



## Prized Fighter

I refuse to root against Ogogo. He is a face in my book.


----------



## NamelessJobber

Jon Moxley is writing an autobiographical book called MOX, scheduled to be released November 2, 2021 on Permuted Press, same company his wife Renee's cook book is published through.










Description, copied from Amazon: 

"A vivid trip through the mind of the top professional wrestler in the business—a nobody from nowhere who achieved his ambitions and walked away with the gold and the girl of his dreams. 

Ride alongside Jon Moxley as he retraces some of the highways traveled on his remarkable journey. Revel in the never-before-told stories about his early life in Cincinnati, Ohio; the gritty independent wrestling scene where he cut his teeth; the complicated corporate landscape of the WWE where he bucked against authority; and the rebellious upstart AEW, where he won the championship in 2020 and was finally free to achieve the vision of the wrestler he’d always wanted to be. 

With plenty of pitstops and revelatory insights, including grizzly ultraviolent encounters, crazy characters who became lifelong friends, and his unforgettable matches in Japan, MOX is the riveting account of the life of a brawler. It is a tale written in blood and soaked in debauchery, with a good dose of wisdom accumulated along the way. 

More than a backstage pass into the arena, MOX is a ticket into the ring. Once inside, you’ll never look at pro wrestling the same again."


----------



## RiverFenix

Mox needs to give up the chewing tobacco. Shit is nasty, and tongue and throat cancer is worse. Maybe his baby daughter will convince him to stop.


----------



## Hitman1987

spiderguy252000 said:


> That’s the thing too, he’s a good pro promo and also made some solid points! I saw in Twitter that he officiated his sisters wedding who married a woman and had backlash from homophobes online. He then called them out in their BS. So not only is he talking about our country’s issue, he’s ALSO actively fighting hate 😂😂😂😂 I know that’s not his “character” doing it, but STILL!
> 
> I just think they could had gone a different direction with this.


If Cody wins Ogogo will become a baby face because nobody wants to see another big guy lose their first competitive match, especially against Cody.

If Ogogo beats Cody he will become a babyface because a lot of the crowd are turning on Cody.

Best case scenario, Cody turns heel on purpose, cheats to win to protect Ogogo, cuts a promo shitting on the fans for turning on him and makes Ogogo a babyface.


----------



## 3venflow

Cody may be going back to his original theme, thank god. One of the best themes in wrestling and it has been Frankensteined by Snoop Dogg.


----------



## 3venflow

With the consent of our local moderator @Firefromthegods, I've started this new sticky thread for general news and discussion of AEW.

Anything that may not warrant a new thread can go here, such as:


News, rumors and tidbits from around the web, social media and newsletters (WON, PW Torch, Fightful, etc.)
Geeky stuff like stats and lists
Roster discussion (incomings, outgoings, contracts)
Match recommendations
Quick hot takes and opinions that you don't feel are worth a thread

For ratings/tickets chat:


AEW TV Ratings, PPV Buys & Ticket Sales Thread Part IV
Video thread - Interviews, clips and whatever


----------



## 3venflow

Kennny Omega voted best gaijin in living memory by Japanese fans, above the likes of Hogan, Andre and Vader.

Definitely a recency bias in the poll (younger fans no doubt) but he's still above AJ, Ospreay, White and ZSJ who have also made recent impacts.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395829082328231936


----------



## yeahright2

Well, it´s an idea, so I won´t completely dismiss it before you´ve tried it, but; What makes this one different from the Video thread? I think I get the idea, and in theory it´s not a bad idea.
BUT;

All of your ideas for this thread will get their own thread anyway, TK can hardly fart before someone makes a thread about it, so it´s kinda redundant.
Match recommendations has the "fantasy booking" that almost nobody visits anyway
Roster discussion incoming/outgoing (lol) is covered by the "who do you want to see in AEW"
etc etc.

..And I think there´s enough stickied threads already, but that´s just me. -If this is to be stickied, I´d remove the booker thread, since it only has 10 pages in it´s 6 months existence, and hardly any fantasy booking anyway...Besides, if it becomes what you´re going for, a sort of "anything aew related", it´s going to be on top of the page anyway.


----------



## 3venflow

yeahright2 said:


> What makes this one different from the Video thread?


That one is for videos and themes, this isn't. This is for news, stats, tweets, hot takes. It's basically a companion thread. It might work, it might not, but IMO it's more relevant to an AEW board than two of the current stickies.

Often times on this board I and others have gone to post something and thought 'Where do I put that without making a thread?'. Like if there's a snippet in the WON or Fightful Select that doesn't need its own thread, there's no go-to place for it.

Match recommendations isn't really linked to fantasy booking. I meant more like the top 10 matches of 2020 for AEW or the best ranked matches in AEW history on Cagematch.



> Roster discussion incoming/outgoing (lol) is covered by the "who do you want to see in AEW"


It is similar, yeah, but that thread gets buried regularly (I bumped it from page three once or it may have disappeared forever) and is also more about who people want to see, not who is rumored to be arriving or leaving. The idea with this being a sticky is people won't have to go digging into the archives for these threads and can just quickly post stuff.

And it can also be a quick go-to place for people looking for latest news and rumors, hopefully.


----------



## CM Buck

yeahright2 said:


> Well, it´s an idea, so I won´t completely dismiss it before you´ve tried it, but; What makes this one different from the Video thread? I think I get the idea, and in theory it´s not a bad idea.
> BUT;
> 
> All of your ideas for this thread will get their own thread anyway, TK can hardly fart before someone makes a thread about it, so it´s kinda redundant.
> Match recommendations has the "fantasy booking" that almost nobody visits anyway
> Roster discussion incoming/outgoing (lol) is covered by the "who do you want to see in AEW"
> etc etc.
> 
> ..And I think there´s enough stickied threads already, but that´s just me. -If this is to be stickied, I´d remove the booker thread, since it only has 10 pages in it´s 6 months existence, and hardly any fantasy booking anyway...Besides, if it becomes what you´re going for, a sort of "anything aew related", it´s going to be on top of the page anyway.


Exactly what will happen. It just alleviates the separate will x sign with aew threads. And I'll just merge the Tony fart threads with it anyway. Its my discretion what is thread worthy anyway. Depending upon the subject or my mood I might let the odd one float independently but ideally


----------



## yeahright2

We´ll give it a try


----------



## 3venflow

On the trios title topic:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395446454978818059
Who should be the founding champs? I hope for Death Triangle myself, but Best Friends or a combo from the Pinnacle (MJF/FTR would be 🔥) or IC could work.


----------



## yeahright2

3venflow said:


> On the trios title topic:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395446454978818059
> Who should be the founding champs? I hope for Death Triangle myself, but Best Friends or a combo from the Pinnacle (MJF/FTR would be 🔥) or IC could work.


Should be? Death Triangle, or Ortiz/Santana+ Hager (Why not, he needs something).
But it´s gonna be the Bucks+Omega


----------



## 3venflow

yeahright2 said:


> Should be? Death Triangle, or Ortiz/Santana+ Hager (Why not, he needs something).


I'd be disappointed if they put them on The Elite. Obviously they'd look good on the title lineage as founding champs, but they're hogging the main singles and tag belts right now so it'd be a bit of the old overkill.

Perfect chance for PAC and the Lucha Bros to win their first AEW belts. I wouldn't object too much to Best Friends because the other titles are being dominated by heels and they're like the only wholesome babyfaces in AEW.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*This is kind of bad because I like seeing different threads on the front page and clicking what I find interesting instead of having to dig through one single thread of a bunch of stuff I probably don't give a s*** about.*


----------



## RiverFenix

3venflow said:


> I'd be disappointed if they put them on The Elite. Obviously they'd look good on the title lineage as founding champs, but they're hogging the main singles and tag belts right now so it'd be a bit of the old overkill.
> 
> Perfect chance for PAC and the Lucha Bros to win their first AEW belts. I wouldn't object too much to Best Friends because the other titles are being dominated by heels and they're like the only wholesome babyfaces in AEW.


Fenix is reportedly out injured again. You just can't push the guy because he's always hurt because of his reckless style and always taking so many damn indie bookings. 

I'd rather see Women's Tag Titles come first. It would be an easy way to get more women on television regularly and go a long way into building depth on the women's roster as a whole. 

I think Trio's should have a yearly tournament rather than titles. But I guess it's more like secondary tags for the most part - the tag division is deep enough for "TNT Tag Titles" and I would prefer Trios Titles to that happening. I'd like to see different rules than just a six man tag match. Have it Lucha tornado tag rules or whatever - more lax rules here could maybe then make tag team matches more strict and traditional with tag rules.

Potential Trios - 

The Elite - Omega and Bucks. This could be another belt for Omega, and give Bucks something while dropping tag titles. 

Death Triangle - If Fenix could stay healthy and PAC stay in States. I'm at the point here that this Trio's is cursed and should just break up and move on. Lucha Bros could just add Laredo Kid. 

Pinnacle - FTR and Spears would by my Trio's of this faction. 

Inner Circle - Ortiz, Santana and Sammy would be the way to go here. 

Best Friends. 

Jurassic Express.

Dark Order - Any combination. I'd ideally save Grayson and Uno for refocused Tag Division goal. 

Team Taz - Cage, Hobbs, Starks (eventually)

Hardy Faction - Matt and Private Party or Matt and Butcher&Blade or both. 

The Factory - Marshall, Comoroto, Solow

The WIngmen - Avalon, Bononi, Nemeth

Mox, Mad King, ???

Also an out here for SCU break-up as they'd not be a tag team but a Trio's. Add another So Cal based third. Even go Samoa Joe here to keep wear and tear off him.


----------



## yeahright2

3venflow said:


> I'd be disappointed if they put them on The Elite. Obviously they'd look good on the title lineage as founding champs, but they're hogging the main singles and tag belts right now so it'd be a bit of the old overkill.
> 
> Perfect chance for PAC and the Lucha Bros to win their first AEW belts. I wouldn't object too much to Best Friends because the other titles are being dominated by heels and they're like the only wholesome babyfaces in AEW.


Bucks didn´t become the first tag champions, and Omega didn´t become the first Heavyweight or TNT champion.. They´re not passing up another chance to be the first of a kind in AEW.


----------



## 3venflow

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Fenix is reportedly out injured again. You just can't push the guy because he's always hurt because of his reckless style and always taking so many damn indie bookings.


Annoying thing about Fenix's latest injury is he didn't even get it in AEW, but during a match in Mexico. Tony Khan's willingness to let his wrestlers roam free has its pros and cons. Fenix needs to consider toning it down instead of giving it his all in every single match. He knows how to do lucha style matwork so he doesn't have to go balls to the wall every time.

I'd still like to see Death Triangle get the belts, even if it's not a super long reign. They're the most identifiable trio in AEW besides the Elite and three of the best uncrowned wrestlers they have. They'd just look good as the first champions for a trios title and could have some banging matches.

I'd bring a women's tag title in once Rampage starts, the division definitely has enough depth for it to be considered now versus a year ago when it just sucked.

I'd definitely go for a trios title over a secondary tag title right now, as with the size of their roster it gives more opportunities, especially if they'd like singles wrestler/tag team combos. AEW has been criticised for doing too six-man tags and have cut back on them big time, but I like a trios match when it has something behind it. Kenny/Good Brothers vs. Mox/PAC/Fenix from Beach Break is still one of my favourite TV main events of the year and one of the best trios matches I've seen in a long time.


----------



## 3venflow

AEW Dynamite Match Stats 19.05.21 - ft. Serena Deeb vs Red Velvet


AEW Dynamite 19.05.21 - Match Stats The penultimate episode of Dynamite before Double or Nothing featured 6 matches. Two of which were squashes, the other four are detailed below... Serena Deeb vs Red Velvet A fantastic heel performance from Serena Deeb here, perhaps hinting at a clash with...




www.prowrestlingmusings.com





This is an interesting site for the stats geeks among us. This guy has stats for different matches on Dynamites.

One thing that stood out to me is that the Bucks have toned down their elaborate moveset big-time in favour of heel-isms. I prefer this from the Bucks as it gives their matches more of a structured feel. Their spotfest style only enthralls me when it's a really big match (vs. PAC/Fenix) rather than your weekly TV match. Their stuff against SCU sacrificed style for substance and worked.



DetroivRiverPhx said:


> Jurassic Express


Jurassics should be in contention but they really have got to replace Stunt, who never wins and just isn't worthy of holding _any_ title, even as the weak link.

I nominate the Aussie wrestler Caveman Ugg:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1149138269818351619


----------



## rich110991

Why wouldn’t you want people making threads on your site? No one wants to see it all consolidated


----------



## 3venflow

rich110991 said:


> Why wouldn’t you want people making threads on your site? No one wants to see it all consolidated


There's nothing stopping you making a thread. This is for things that you don't think warrant a thread, like the stats thing above.

If we posted a thread for every thought we had, it'd get pretty messy. This is for the 'other' stuff.


----------



## RiverFenix

Given the reported imminence of the Trios Title - It's possible the Double or Nothing AEW World Title Match is going to be the kick off of it - it would explain why PAC and Orange Cassidy are in the main event title match as along with Kenny they're the singles piece of their otherwise pretty established Trios. The Elite, Best Friends and Death Triangle are basically the Big 3 Trios name brands at the moment.


----------



## GothicBohemian

I'm not a fan of this idea. I hate bloated threads with no main topic; I skip over them. I don't understand why we need to limit the number of different threads? It's much easier to read and comment when there's only a few pages and everyone is discussing the same thing.

If you guys want this and see it as useful ok, but I just think of these kinds of threads as containment areas for annoying stuff/posters which doesn't seem to be the idea here.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

i like the idea OP!

i was just thinking about where they might be going with jade cargill. possibly face turn to challenge the Dr (if she becomes champ)? since she has been behaving more like a tweener recently imo.


----------



## theclaymorekick

3venflow said:


> above the likes of Hogan, Andre and Vader.


Hogan and Andre shouldn't be there, they didn't do anything for NJPW.


----------



## 3venflow

NondescriptWWEfan said:


> i like the idea OP!
> 
> i was just thinking about where they might be going with jade cargill. possibly face turn to challenge the Dr (if she becomes champ)? since she has been behaving more like a tweener recently imo.


Well, I'm glad someone likes it. I was about to ask the mod to delete it to stop the complaining. 😂 

I think Jade will stay heel for now but could see her as the babyface 'ace' down the line, cause why have Britt and Jade on the same side if they turn out to be your top two women stars. We'll see where the manager thing goes, I'm hoping for Salina de la Renta. Just not Vickie for god's sake.


----------



## yeahright2

3venflow said:


> Well, I'm glad someone likes it. I was about to ask the mod to delete it to stop the complaining. 😂


Nah.. Too early to delete. Myself and a few others might not be huge fans of the idea.. But others might be. Give it a few days and see if it fulfill its purpose as a "catch all"


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*@Firefromthegods - *can you please merge this thread —> Video thread - Interviews, clips and whatever

into this sticky one?

then we have one place for videos, tweets etc etc


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

theclaymorekick said:


> Hogan and Andre shouldn't be there, they didn't do anything for NJPW.


stop embarrassing yourself and make better use of the internet you pay monthly.


----------



## 3venflow

Moxley's biography is available for pre-order and the #1 best-selling wrestling book on Amazon already. Bet he has some cool stories.









Amazon.com: MOX: 9781637580387: Moxley, Jon: Books


Amazon.com: MOX: 9781637580387: Moxley, Jon: Books



www.amazon.com


----------



## RiverFenix

Marko needs to become a devious heel manager so he can call himself "The Cunning" Stunt.


----------



## Prosper

I like the idea OP, the content you’ve posted already has been nice to scroll through in one central area. The more larger news stories like AEW moving to TBS for example do deserve their own threads though, which I’m sure won’t change.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> Moxley's biography is available for pre-order and the #1 best-selling wrestling book on Amazon already. Bet he has some cool stories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: MOX: 9781637580387: Moxley, Jon: Books
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: MOX: 9781637580387: Moxley, Jon: Books
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com


i’m gonna wait for the audio book - but definitely getting it


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

theclaymorekick said:


> Hogan and Andre shouldn't be there, they didn't do anything for NJPW.


Dead wrong. Embarrassingly so.


----------



## taker_2004

Firefromthegods said:


> float independently


It's like the turdlets that break off of the log.


----------



## TD Stinger

LifeInCattleClass said:


> *@Firefromthegods - *can you please merge this thread —> Video thread - Interviews, clips and whatever
> 
> into this sticky one?
> 
> then we have one place for videos, tweets etc etc


I was coming to say this, so I co-sign.

I actually don't mind the idea of a "General Discussion" thread as there are some topics that don't necessarily warrant a thread about them but could still be talked about.

And I think having one stickied thread for general news, general discussions, videos, tweets, artwork, and other media in general is a good idea. But again, as long as it's one thread.


----------



## 3venflow

It's now one year to the day (at least here in the UK) since Hikaru Shida won the AEW Women's Title from Nyla Rose at Double or Nothing.

I've seen mixed opinions on her reign. I'd say it has been very forgettable from a storyline perspective. From an in-ring perspective it's been pretty good and you'd think if the matches had more of a backstory, her reign would be held in higher regard.

I'd personally say the recent Tay Conti match was the best of her reign, but her bouts against Thunder Rosa, Mizunami and Penelope were good too. The only really horrible one was Big Swole, a match so bad Swole has only been seen on Dynamite once in the seven months since. Anna Jay match was pretty bad too.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

3venflow said:


> It's now one year to the day (at least here in the UK) since Hikaru Shida won the AEW Women's Title from Nyla Rose at Double or Nothing.
> 
> I've seen mixed opinions on her reign. I'd say it has been very forgettable from a storyline perspective. From an in-ring perspective it's been pretty good and you'd think if the matches had more of a backstory, her reign would be held in higher regard.
> 
> I'd personally say the recent Tay Conti match was the best of her reign, but her bouts against Thunder Rosa, Mizunami and Penelope were good too. The only really horrible one was Big Swole, a match so bad Swole has only been seen on Dynamite once in the seven months since. Anna Jay match was pretty bad too.


*Shida's reign is extremely disappointing because it had a lot of wasted potential. I loved her initial push from February 2020 through the summer, then they treated her like Andy treated Woody after he got Buzz Lightyear. Britt Baker healed up and it became painfully obvious who they viewed as the real champion. They gave her the year for the sake of giving her the year, but she stopped being champion right after Tooth and Nail. Hopefully after Double or Nothing, they maintain the consistency with Britt Baker and continue to heavily feature her. Having an active champion is important for the perception of your division.*


----------



## Aedubya

Jade Cargill with the famous Chiropractor Witch Dr Hightower


----------



## CM Buck

@GothicBohemian ill trial it for a week and if it fails just separate. Its more for the will x sign with aew stuff, or random Tony comments. Stuff that is more inconsequential. Whereas stuff on Dynamite will be able to have separate threads, stuff on rampage gets separate threads. Ppv as well 

But things like meltzer match ratings would go in here, meltzer reports, Twitter beef ( unless it really blows up). Just stuff that doesn't have huge impact on the company.

But its not going to impact opinion threads greatly. But as I said im trialling and can separate this if needed


----------



## Geert Wilders

Aedubya said:


> Jade Cargill with the famous Chiropractor Witch Dr Hightower


Interesting….🍑


----------



## 3venflow

Heel God MJF


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1396303754505330694


----------



## 3venflow

-1 has his own theme and you can hear Brodie's in it. 😭

Looking forward to it playing in 15 years when he comes out to challenge AEW World champion Hook.


----------



## GothicBohemian

3venflow said:


> Well, I'm glad someone likes it. I was about to ask the mod to delete it to stop the complaining. 😂


I'm sure lots of folks will find this useful. It's just not for me, that's all, nothing personal. You contribute a lot of content to this section and I can see where you'd make regular use of a general info sort of thread. 



Firefromthegods said:


> @GothicBohemian ill trial it for a week and if it fails just separate. Its more for the will x sign with aew stuff, or random Tony comments. Stuff that is more inconsequential. Whereas stuff on Dynamite will be able to have separate threads, stuff on rampage gets separate threads. Ppv as well
> 
> But things like meltzer match ratings would go in here, meltzer reports, Twitter beef ( unless it really blows up). Just stuff that doesn't have huge impact on the company.
> 
> But its not going to impact opinion threads greatly. But as I said im trialling and can separate this if needed


Like I said, if you guys see a need then by all means, make a general info dumping thread. I've never liked big, unruly threads full of a million different topics because they're hard to follow casually - everything gets all jumbled together so specific posts are hard to find and conversations are all over the place. For people that read the big thread every day, I expect it works better.


----------



## 3venflow

So apparently, WWE wanted to keep Tay and she isn't exactly a cast-olff.

-

“I remember they told me, ‘No, you’re not gonna go to AEW. ‘We put a lot of money on you. You are star blah, blah, blah.’ I’m like, ‘Yes, you guys don’t use me here. So I gotta go somewhere,”

Tay found it an interesting excuse, especially as she had no intention of joining AEW at the time. “I had no plans because I had no contacts at all.”

After accepting her employer’s refusal to grant her a release, Tay Conti was resigned to finishing her two-year contract. Then, just as things seemed to have settled, COVID hit.

“Out of nowhere, they called me because of — I mean, not out of nowhere. Everybody knew was what was going on because of COVID, but I was not expecting the call since we were okay. They told me ‘we are finally letting you go’ not in a really good, I don’t how to explain it without being too mean, they’re not too nice.”









Tay Conti Talks WWE Refusal to Grant Her a Release


Tay Conti has a very exciting future in AEW. Talking on the AEW Unresticted Podcast Conti talked about her unhappy tenure with WWE and their repeated refusals to grant her a release.




www.sescoops.com


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> So apparently, WWE wanted to keep Tay and she isn't exactly a cast-olff.
> 
> -
> 
> “I remember they told me, ‘No, you’re not gonna go to AEW. ‘We put a lot of money on you. You are star blah, blah, blah.’ I’m like, ‘Yes, you guys don’t use me here. So I gotta go somewhere,”
> 
> Tay found it an interesting excuse, especially as she had no intention of joining AEW at the time. “I had no plans because I had no contacts at all.”
> 
> After accepting her employer’s refusal to grant her a release, Tay Conti was resigned to finishing her two-year contract. Then, just as things seemed to have settled, COVID hit.
> 
> “Out of nowhere, they called me because of — I mean, not out of nowhere. Everybody knew was what was going on because of COVID, but I was not expecting the call since we were okay. They told me ‘we are finally letting you go’ not in a really good, I don’t how to explain it without being too mean, they’re not too nice.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tay Conti Talks WWE Refusal to Grant Her a Release
> 
> 
> Tay Conti has a very exciting future in AEW. Talking on the AEW Unresticted Podcast Conti talked about her unhappy tenure with WWE and their repeated refusals to grant her a release.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.sescoops.com


was this on unrestricted?

or just a general interview?


----------



## 3venflow

@LifeInCattleClass On Unrestricted according to the report.


----------



## 3venflow

OC and Chuck living the gimmick.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1396545808724545538


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New BTE

the Matt promo at the end is pretty good


----------



## Prized Fighter

That might be the best promo Matt Jackson has cut while in AEW. Also, I know that don't put BTE stuff on Dynamite, but that promo should be used on Friday.


----------



## 3venflow

Cool to see Rocky Romero on BTE with Trent stood in between his former tag partner (Rocky) and current tag partner (Chuck).

He's on Elevation tonight against JD Drake.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> Cool to see Rocky Romero on BTE with Trent stood in between his former tag partner (Rocky) and current tag partner (Chuck).
> 
> He's on Elevation tonight against JD Drake.


Who, Rocky??

if so, imma watch that!


----------



## 3venflow

@LifeInCattleClass Yeah, one of two matches with NJPW wrestlers. Rocky vs. JD and Narita vs. Royce Isaacs.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1396866092153331713


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> @LifeInCattleClass Yeah, one of two matches with NJPW wrestlers. Rocky vs. JD and Narita vs. Royce Isaacs.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1396866092153331713


Ah! Vs Drake even

Imagine.... that was going to be Shooter and not Narita if he wasn’t injured


----------



## Whoanma

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1396680199442403328That JR burn was


----------



## 3venflow

Whoanma said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1396680199442403328


Maybe Kenny makes a power play and get JR replaced 🤞. But he's probably kayfabing it there tbh, he plays up his heel character a lot on Twitter.

The bigot cuck can only be Cornette right? Since he's the only one who fits the description of a racist, sexist cuck who hates Kenny Omega. 😂


----------



## DammitChrist

3venflow said:


> Maybe Kenny makes a power play and get JR replaced 🤞. But he's probably kayfabing it there tbh, he plays up his heel character a lot on Twitter.
> 
> *The bigot cuck can only be Cornette right? Since he's the only one who fits the description of a racist, sexist cuck who hates Kenny Omega. 😂*


Yep, Kenny Omega absolutely destroyed that miserable 'bigot cuck' 😂


----------



## Whoanma

3venflow said:


> Maybe Kenny makes a power play and get JR replaced 🤞. But he's probably kayfabing it there tbh, he plays up his heel character a lot on Twitter.
> 
> The bigot cuck can only be Cornette right? Since he's the only one who fits the description of a racist, sexist cuck who hates Kenny Omega. 😂


I think JR said in an interview that Orton is the best wrestler in the world (I can’t find the source) and that’s where and why it all started.
EDIT: It seems he said it on his podcast.


----------



## 3venflow

CM Punk quote tweeting AEW. He's such a tease.

BTW is Series 4 a 2020 edition because the wrestlers all seem to be in their old garb.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1396935966716219393
Tony Khan is a great guy.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1396922851815526413


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Was only a matter of time 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395067114453553156


----------



## 3venflow

Best AEW matches of 2021 so far, per the user average at Cagematch (out of 10). Also included the WON ratings where applicable.

1. Kenny Omega vs. Rey Fenix (2/26/21)
9.10 / WON: ✰✰✰✰✰

2. Britt Baker vs. Thunder Rosa (3/11/21)
8.75 / WON: ✰✰✰✰ 3/4

3. The Young Bucks vs. PAC & Rey Fenix (4/8/21)
8.68 / WON: ✰✰✰✰✰

4. Jon Moxley, PAC & Rey Fenix vs. Kenny Omega, Karl Anderson & Doc Gallows (2/3/21)
8.25 / WON: ✰✰✰✰ 1/2

5. Emi Sakura, Maki Ito & VENY vs. Hikaru Shida, Mei Suruga & Rin Kadokura (2/28/21)
8.21 / WON: ✰✰✰✰ 1/4

6. Orange Cassidy & Chuck Taylor vs. Miro & Kip Sabian (3/25/21)
8.19

7. Emi Sakura vs. VENY (2/15/21)
8.14

8. Jon Moxley & Lance Archer vs. Kenny Omega & KENTA (2/4/21)
8.14 / WON: ✰✰✰✰ 1/4

9. SCU vs. The Young Bucks (5/12/21)
8.14 / WON: ✰✰✰✰ 1/4

10. Hikaru Shida vs. Ryo Mizunami (3/7/21)
8.02 / WON: ✰✰✰ 1/2

-

Some take-aways from looking at this:


AEW has produced fewer high-end matches in 2021 than in 2019 and 2020 so far in the eyes of the internet fan. The top rated match of 2021, Fenix vs. Omega, is only 10th on the all-time best matches for the company. There have been many 'very good' matches but few high-end matches, which is a little disappointing considering the roster they have built and their emphasis on ring work.
Five of the top ten matches happened in February. AEW had a very hot start to 2021 in-ring wise but haven't really carried on that momentum in the same way.
Two of the matches were set in Japan during the women's eliminator tournament, which suggests that tournament was probably very overlooked in terms of match quality and the reason is it was on YouTube so fewer people saw the matches compared to others.
Kenny Omega has shone when given chance, but for the world champion he's had precious few chances to show his qualities. When placed opposite one of the best high-flyers in the world, they produced one of the best TV matches of the year.
Four of the top 10 are women's matches which is very interesting as women's matches were not even on the radar before 2021 compared to the men. It could be attributed to either or both the men not having as many standout matches and the improvements of the women's division.
Meltzer's top AEW matches of the year both feature Rey Fenix.
Meltzer's joint 4th highest rated AEW match of 2021, Jungle Boy vs. Dax Harwood, doesn't make the users' top 10. It has an average rating of 7.89/10. Personally, I find that underrated and it'd easily make my top 10.


----------



## TD Stinger

Here's what I would say are the Top 10 AEW matches so far this year:

*1. St. Patrick's Day Slam 3/17: Britt Baker vs. Thunder Rosa

2. Revolution: Jon Moxley vs. Kenny Omega

3. Revolution: Brian Cage & Ricky Starks vs. Sting & Darby Allin

4. New Year's Smash 1/6: Fenix vs. Kenny Omega

5. Dynamite 5/12: Miro vs. Darby Allin

6. Dynamite 4/14: PAC & Fenix vs. The Young Bucks

7. Blood & Guts 5/5: Blood & Guts Match

8. Dynamite 5/12: SCU vs. The Young Bucks

9. Dynamite 2/10: Jon Moxley & Lance Archer vs. Kenny Omega & Kenta

10. Dynamite 2/17: Serena Deeb vs. Riho*


Because I'm that much of a nerd I do keep track of my "MOTYCs". I would say the Britt vs. Rosa match is easily the most epic and memorable match of the year so far for AEW. Moxley vs. Omega could have been that without the lame finish of the Good Brothers running in. And after that it's mostly picking through a slew of good TV matches.


----------



## 3venflow

Happy 2nd birthday to AEW!

Decent and balanced article from VOW on the pros and cons so far.









On Their 2nd Birthday, What Has and Hasn't Worked for AEW


Two years into the promotion that is All Elite Wrestling, there's no doubt: AEW has been a game-changer for the US wrestling scene.




www.voicesofwrestling.com


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Nothing yet has beaten Britt v Rosa IMO for MOTY


----------



## Shock Street

3venflow said:


> Happy 2nd birthday to AEW!
> 
> Decent and balanced article from VOW on the pros and cons so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On Their 2nd Birthday, What Has and Hasn't Worked for AEW
> 
> 
> Two years into the promotion that is All Elite Wrestling, there's no doubt: AEW has been a game-changer for the US wrestling scene.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.voicesofwrestling.com


I agree for the most part, but there's been a handful of moments that didn't make as much sense, or have nearly as much impact, without watching BTE or Elevation. When Hangman and Kenny were still together, they did a LOT of it on BTE. I didn't care at the time, but I stopped watching BTE, Dark, and Elevation about a month ago and it's starting to become noticeable. I hope they start replaying some of the segments from Elevation at least, like a couple weeks ago when Ogogo did a promo on there. Fine article other than that.


----------



## 3venflow

Tanahashi stepping through the forbidden door soon? 👀


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> Tanahashi stepping through the forbidden door soon? 👀
> 
> View attachment 101633


i hope so - think Tana can have a nice little run in AEW

would like to see a Kenny / Tana rematch from tokyo dome


----------



## Prized Fighter

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1396505880649162756


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Prized Fighter said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1396505880649162756


well geez


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1397287921154236417


----------



## Prosper

Man I’m looking at that list of great matches and there are like 10 other ones this year I would put up there with them. Darby vs Cage, Serena Deeb vs Red Velvet, Jungle Boy vs Dax are a few that come to mind. AEW delivers high quality wrestling for sure.

This Sunday we’ll probably get at least 4-5 matches be over 4 stars easily.


----------



## RapShepard

The only MotY candidate they've had is Britt vs Rosa everything is overrating basic shit


----------



## 3venflow

Kenny vs. Fenix was an incredible match only really lacking in a storyline build (it was just, 'Fenix had to pull out of the eliminator tournament so gets a belated match with Kenny'). It's up there with the best weekly TV matches I've seen this year, it's just when you run the 52-week episodic format, individually great matches can easily get forgotten if they're not on PPV or have some novelty/epicness attached to them (a la Best Friends vs. Ortiz/Santana, Britt vs. Thunder).


----------



## DammitChrist

For the record, I’ll add that Britt Baker deserves a much higher overall rating on Cagematch. 

She’s been a great character for over a year now, and I think she’s been good in the ring for a long while now too.


----------



## RapShepard

3venflow said:


> Kenny vs. Fenix was an incredible match only really lacking in a storyline build (it was just, 'Fenix had to pull out of the eliminator tournament so gets a belated match with Kenny'). It's up there with the best weekly TV matches I've seen this year, it's just when you run the 52-week episodic format, individually great matches can easily get forgotten if they're not on PPV or have some novelty/epicness attached to them (a la Best Friends vs. Ortiz/Santana, Britt vs. Thunder).


Which is why I think the term great is overused. It certainly wasn't bad or awful. But it feels more like a generic MotY candidate than a legit memorable match. They did a lot of moves sure and kept a high pace, but that's pretty much most of their matches let alone together. 

But opinions are like assholes


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

RapShepard said:


> But opinions are like assholes


.... opinions regularly post on wrestling forums?


----------



## 3venflow

Cody is apparently bringing his original theme back at DoN and scrapping the crappy Snoop Dogg remix.


----------



## Aedubya

I heard TK bought the rights to 'Born In The USA' by Bruce Springsteen


----------



## La Parka

Aedubya said:


> I heard TK bought the rights to 'Born In The USA' by Bruce Springsteen


The AEW drug scene must rival ecw if this is true


----------



## RiverFenix

Aedubya said:


> I heard TK bought the rights to 'Born In The USA' by Bruce Springsteen


Hope he listens to the lyrics first.

(Yeah, I know this was a joke)


----------



## rich110991

3venflow said:


> Cody is apparently bringing his original theme back at DoN and scrapping the crappy Snoop Dogg remix.


Thank fuck for that


----------



## 3venflow

Cody Rhodes Talks AEW Double or Nothing, AEW's Move to TBS


Cody Rhodes' life, at least for the moment, is finally returning to normal. The All Elite [...]




comicbook.com





Good interview with Cody. He talks the content expansion, Steven Amell in AEW, CM Punk, how AEW is a 'data company', and some other stuff.


----------



## Prized Fighter

3venflow said:


> Cody Rhodes Talks AEW Double or Nothing, AEW's Move to TBS
> 
> 
> Cody Rhodes' life, at least for the moment, is finally returning to normal. The All Elite [...]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> comicbook.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good interview with Cody. He talks the content expansion, Steven Amell in AEW, CM Punk, how AEW is a 'data company', and some other stuff.


I wonder if Steven Amell shows up at Double or Nothing, even if it is in the crowd. He has a TV show about wrestling to promote, his wine brand is sponsoring the fan fest and they could get a pop from the crowd for showing him.


----------



## Prized Fighter

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1397753583253217281
Haha


----------



## 3venflow

Tony Khan previews Double or Nothing.









Tony Khan Previews Double or Nothing 2021 - AEW Unrestricted - Omny.fm


“Double or Nothing” is live from Daily’s Place in Jacksonville, and the card is as stacked as the house will be this Sunday night for the big event! The first full-capacity crowd since the initial pandemic lockdown will be onsite to see the four Championships defended, The Inner Circle and The...




omny.fm


----------



## 3venflow

Sanshiro Takagi on the relationship between AEW and DDT + TJPW:

*Despite the challenges surrounding travel, DDT and TJPW stars have appeared on AEW programming recently, with Maki Itoh and Konosuke Takeshita both going on excursion to the US. How would you describe the working relationship with AEW?*

I think the relationship is great, at least from our end. It’s actually not that hard to travel to the US from our end, but then again there is the issue of losing two weeks in quarantine when talent return to Japan. But since they put our talent on their shows, we’d like to return the favor too when the situation allows. We’d like to get Kenny Omega back in DDT after COVID subsides too.

There are a lot of DDT family/alums in AEW such at Ethan Page, Ricky Starks, Sammy Guevara, Colt Cabana, Thunder Rosa, Royce Isaacs, and I want to see all of them succeed.

Other than the talent we’ve already had in DDT, I’d love to book Orange Cassidy. I’d also like to bring Joey Janela to Japan too, not just to return the favour of him being a great host for Yoshihiko’s US tour; I’ve always had in interest in booking him. We also have a relationship with Hikaru Shida; I was actually one of the judges in the audition for the movie that ended up kicking off her pro-wrestling career. She’s doing great right now, and I’d love to see her make a triumphant return to Japan in DDT one day.

*Can we expect to see more talent head to the states for excursion and in return, AEW talent heading to Japan?*

Our general policy is to let talent go on excursion to AEW, so long as AEW and the talent themselves want it. With Takeshita, unlike with Itoh, he took the initiative and made the move to go; we just provided support. Personally, I think Mizuki and Hikari Noa would be interesting picks for AEW. Mizuki will send shockwaves across the globe if she delivers the Whirling Candy on AEW TV. Hikari would leave a huge impact if she teams with, or fights against, Jon Moxley.









Interview With Sanshiro Takagi by Liam Wyatt


CyberFight President Sanshiro Takagi discusses CyberFight Festival, NOAH's progress, the working relationship with AEW and more!




itrwrestling.com


----------



## ProjectGargano

3venflow said:


> Sanshiro Takagi on the relationship between AEW and DDT + TJPW:
> 
> *Despite the challenges surrounding travel, DDT and TJPW stars have appeared on AEW programming recently, with Maki Itoh and Konosuke Takeshita both going on excursion to the US. How would you describe the working relationship with AEW?*
> 
> I think the relationship is great, at least from our end. It’s actually not that hard to travel to the US from our end, but then again there is the issue of losing two weeks in quarantine when talent return to Japan. But since they put our talent on their shows, we’d like to return the favor too when the situation allows. We’d like to get Kenny Omega back in DDT after COVID subsides too.
> 
> There are a lot of DDT family/alums in AEW such at Ethan Page, Ricky Starks, Sammy Guevara, Colt Cabana, Thunder Rosa, Royce Isaacs, and I want to see all of them succeed.
> 
> Other than the talent we’ve already had in DDT, I’d love to book Orange Cassidy. I’d also like to bring Joey Janela to Japan too, not just to return the favour of him being a great host for Yoshihiko’s US tour; I’ve always had in interest in booking him. We also have a relationship with Hikaru Shida; I was actually one of the judges in the audition for the movie that ended up kicking off her pro-wrestling career. She’s doing great right now, and I’d love to see her make a triumphant return to Japan in DDT one day.
> 
> *Can we expect to see more talent head to the states for excursion and in return, AEW talent heading to Japan?*
> 
> Our general policy is to let talent go on excursion to AEW, so long as AEW and the talent themselves want it. With Takeshita, unlike with Itoh, he took the initiative and made the move to go; we just provided support. Personally, I think Mizuki and Hikari Noa would be interesting picks for AEW. Mizuki will send shockwaves across the globe if she delivers the Whirling Candy on AEW TV. Hikari would leave a huge impact if she teams with, or fights against, Jon Moxley.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interview With Sanshiro Takagi by Liam Wyatt
> 
> 
> CyberFight President Sanshiro Takagi discusses CyberFight Festival, NOAH's progress, the working relationship with AEW and more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> itrwrestling.com


Interesting. It would be interesting to have some of the DDT and NOAH names on AEW.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Rampage should just be a ‘let everybody from all over the world come to fight’

i would love that - make a redesigned FTW title the main title and just get everybody


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1397927677202341896
CM Punk confirmed.


----------



## omaroo

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1397927677202341896
> CM Punk confirmed.


Be great if it's a full sell out. 

Wonder what arena it will be.


----------



## Prized Fighter

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1397927677202341896
> CM Punk confirmed.


I can see myself going to this. It would be the 2nd All Out that I attend. This will also be the 3rd or 4th episode of Rampage to air, so I could go to both shows.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1397927677202341896
> CM Punk confirmed.


welll... he was at the Nightmare factory recently 

but yeah, no - that ship has sailed and burned down


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1397964172755881994

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1397964321985024013


----------



## 3venflow

Based on Cody's media call, it sounds like the roster is going to be expanding more with new signings and that they plan shows in many new markets.

Dark is going to start using local indy talent wherever they are on the road.


----------



## RiverFenix

It will be interesting to see what changes when AEW starts on the road again with full crowds. Who's more over than expected, who is less over. A lot of pandemic signees never worked big live crowds - how will they fare? Daily's crowd will be very different than crowds in NY or Chicago or Texas.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

TK is a fucking legend

that is how you quickly get them talking about you again 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1398434531024281605


----------



## bdon

LifeInCattleClass said:


> TK is a fucking legend
> 
> that is how you quickly get them talking about you again
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1398434531024281605


Ballsy.

I like it.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

On another note, is this the first time since wcw that a competitor got a 2nd show on tv?


----------



## RiverFenix

I wish AEW would have different rules for their matches. For example, the Triple Threat World Title match at DoN - Champion should have to be pinned/sumbitted to lose the title. That is only fair. Anything less cheapens the title, the champion, and is cheap booking.

Triple Threat matches should be elimination match style. That way the champ would have had to be pinned at least. Also opens up much more storytelling - I think it would be great one time to see the champion eliminated first and then seeing two non-champs fighting each other for the title. Or seeing the Champ pin both challengers to further mint their reign.


Battle Royales should be decided by pinfall or submission once down to the final two. For an added wrinkle, all the eliminated wrestlers come back ringside to be lumberjacks. Over the top finishes for F2 is always flat finishes to the match, there is only so many ways to book it with any drama.


----------



## 3venflow

Britt finally has her action figure!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1398716621695373314
Also:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1398724647131258880

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1398724590491287557

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1398724746951512065

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1398719818413584387
https://twitter.com/RingsideC/status/1398716491562881028


----------



## DammitChrist

Yay, this means that Britt Baker doesn’t have to retire now


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> Britt finally has her action figure!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1398716621695373314
> Also:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1398724647131258880
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1398724590491287557
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1398724746951512065


came here to post these 

tay’s booty be accurate AF


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Also


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1398727337471090699


----------



## 3venflow

Edit: Posted above


----------



## One Shed

Ah, to be on the design team whose job it was to 3D capture Tay's ass.


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1398734741277397000


----------



## La Parka

AEW figure department is fantastic

Consistently bringing new characters to the line up and the quality is top notch.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Are all the fans at the FanFest Covid tested? With all the autograph sessions and contact with the fans that I am seeing on Social Media, isn't dangerous too wrestlers? Because they might catch Covid...


----------



## One Shed

ProjectGargano said:


> Are all the fans at the FanFest Covid tested? With all the autograph sessions and contact with the fans that I am seeing on Social Media, isn't dangerous too wrestlers? Because they might catch Covid...


Everyone there who wants to be vaccinated is now. It is just dangerous to anti-vaxxers.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Two Sheds said:


> Everyone there who wants to be vaccinated is now. It is just dangerous to anti-vaxxers.


Glad that in US is that good... Here only 55+ yo people had the first dose of the vaccine yet.


----------



## One Shed

ProjectGargano said:


> Glad that in US is that good... Here only 55+ yo people had the first dose of the vaccine yet.


Yeah, it sucks that a ton of people are refusing to, but at least it just makes them at risk, not the responsible people.


----------



## RiverFenix

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Also
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1398727337471090699


Gonna be -1 I bet. 

Cue the outrage.

Sucks for Reynolds given Silver gets his figure, but he's not really over in any way. 10, Colt, V all wouldn't be withheld either (or really deserving more than Reynolds). Also very likely Brodie Lee's last action figure, having -1 in there with his dad makes a lot of sense.


----------



## RiverFenix

3venflow said:


> Britt finally has her action figure!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1398716621695373314
> Also:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1398724647131258880
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1398724590491287557
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1398724746951512065
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1398719818413584387
> https://twitter.com/RingsideC/status/1398716491562881028


Sting's will sell like wildfire. Must have big plans for Tay Conti. Does Nyla have a figure yet? Brandi, Riho, Shida, Britt and Tay for the women now? Britt vs Thunder Rosa is the obvious first feud for new champ Britt Baker though.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Nyla will get one soon


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1398721692340457476


----------



## CM Buck

I'm almost tempted to marry a devout Christian lady with a son just to see the reaction of me bringing her precious baby a tay conti action figure. I guarantee that doll is going to be used for back shot practice like in forgetting Sarah Marshall


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Countdown to DON

Worth the watch


----------



## 3venflow

GRAPPL app top ten TV matches rated by users since Dynamite started.


----------



## 3venflow

AEW has reportedly signed a few talents to new deals in Mark Sterling and Bear Country. PWInsider reports that Sterling, Bear Bronson, and Bear Boulder have signed deals with the company, though details on said deals were not revealed.

Bear Country made their debuts on AEW Dark in December and have been semi-reguleas for the company between appearances on Dark, Dynamite, and Elevation. Sterling, meanwhile, debuted in AEW as MJF’s lawyer last August during MJF’s feud with Jon Moxley. He was revealed on Friday’s episode of Dynamite as the manager of Jade Cargill.









411MANIA | AEW Reportedly Signs Mark Sterling, Bear Country


AEW has reportedly signed a few talents to new deals in Mark Sterling and Bear Country.




411mania.com


----------



## RiverFenix

Sting really should have died his hair silver/white for his "Winter of career" run.


----------



## Prosper

Lil baby shower for Mama Brandi, nice picture


----------



## Aedubya

Is that Abandon hiding her face ?


----------



## Not Lying

Prosper said:


> Lil baby shower for Mama Brandi, nice picture


Is that Jade in the back? 
omg kayfabe is dead 😲


----------



## Prosper

The Definition of Technician said:


> Is that Jade in the back?
> omg kayfabe is dead 😲


Lmao I know right


----------



## 3venflow

The death of kayfabe is something I'll never like but it's just what it is now. Like even 10 years ago it didn't feel as exposed as now. There's zero effort by the major promotions to give their product, roster or stars any mystique anymore. MJF is awesome because he does everything he can to protect his character and you can't tell if he's an asshat or not in real life which I think is great.

One thing I will forever appreciate about Japanese wrestling is that even now kayfabe is protected and pro wrestling is covered in the sports pages of newspapers (at least the serious majors are).


----------



## DammitChrist

Let's see, the AEW women in that picture include:


Abadon (assuming the smiley blocking her face IS her)
Anna Jay
Aubrey Edwards
Big Swole
Brandi Rhodes
Jade Cargill
Kris Statlander
Red Velvet
Serena Deeb
Tay Conti
Thunder Rosa
Vickie Guerrero

i believe the only (big) notable women missing here are Britt Baker, Hikaru Shida, Riho, and Penelope Ford.


----------



## ProjectGargano

DammitChrist said:


> Let's see, the AEW women in that picture include:
> 
> 
> Abadon (assuming the smiley blocking her face IS her)
> Anna Jay
> Aubrey Edwards
> Big Swole
> Brandi Rhodes
> Jade Cargill
> Kris Statlander
> Red Velvet
> Serena Deeb
> Tay Conti
> Thunder Rosa
> Vickie Guerrero
> 
> i believe the only (big) notable women missing here are Britt Baker, Riho, and Penelope Ford.


And Shida.


----------



## fabi1982

Looks like Brandi ate a second Brandi while pregnant


----------



## RiverFenix

Kayfabe is dead. My only issue with it is they folks using social media for both in-character and out. I'd have zero issue if this was Brandi's personal account never used for kayfabe. Even mentioning Sammy's vlog or BTE on Dynamite is ridiculous because it's behind the scenes skits and the like. There should be hard line between in character accounts and real life stuff.


----------



## RiverFenix

This amused me probably more than it should - 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1398764815515099147


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Lol - the ref is on the take! I knew it!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Trust the talent when they tell you something


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1399545388437323779


----------



## 3venflow

Serena will defend her NWA Women's Title against Kamille at the upcoming NWA PPV on June 6th.

I'd guess she drops it here, since NWA recently ran a time limit draw between Kamille and Thunder Rosa to set up another match in future.

Serena has held the belt for over seven months and made six defenses.


----------



## 3venflow

– PWInsider has some behind the scenes notes from Sunday’s AEW Double or Nothing 2021 pay-per-view event. A lot of talents were said to be emotional for the live crowd in Jacksonville, Florida, especially the wrestlers who started in AEW after the pandemic restrictions. The report noted that the live crowd was even louder in person than how it came across on TV.

Additionally, the locker room reportedly popped big for Sting’s work in his tag team match with Darby Allin against Scorpio Sky and Ethan Page. FYI, Sting turned 62 years old last March. He also previously retired from wrestling in 2016 due to a neck injury.

During the show, Jon Moxley wore a Trent Acid t-shirt to the ring for his match at the event. Moxley had reportedly had the shirt for years and was waiting for the right time to wear it. Acid tragically passed away in 2010.

As noted, AEW signed WWE Hall of Famer Mark Henry. PWInsider noted that Henry is going to fulfill a role of offering advice and mentorship to the younger wrestlers on the AEW roster, similar to what Paul Wight, Chris Jericho, and Christian Cage have done. Additionally, Paul Wight has repotedly been approaching talent and mentored them about their matches and thing they can try to do and add to their work and maybe fix things that are not working 100% of the time.

Comedian Brad Williams was reportedly in attendance at the PPV event. Williams is said to be close, personal friends with AEW star Lance Archer.

Meanwhile, the AEW Double or Nothing Fan fest, which was the first official fan fest for AEW, had an attendance between 1,000 and 1,500 people. The fan fest has reportedly received a lot of praise for its organization and logistics. Also, there are said to be plans to hold another AEW Fan Fest in Chicago later this September.

AEW Double or Nothing was held on Sunday, May 30 at Daily’s Place in Jacksonville, Florida. It was broadcast live on pay-per-view.









411MANIA | Backstage Notes From AEW Double or Nothing 2021, Talent Emotional From Crowd


Some more backstage details and notes are available for AEW Double or Nothing, including there being a very emotional locker room, and a whole lot more.




411mania.com


----------



## Prosper

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1399232370058874882


----------



## RiverFenix

> “I’m not necessarily gonna say (Henry’s) going to be the play-by-play or color analyst, but he’s going to be a big part of the show. I have a big announcement. I don’t want to sound like it’s going to be an outside person. It’s somebody who’s one of our top stars that will be on commentary on the show. He’s a great commentator, and a great wrestler, that might narrow it down, but I’m going to put him on commentary.”


I know the easy guess is Jericho here, but I'll go with it being Colt Cabana.


----------



## RiverFenix

Prosper said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1399232370058874882


Probably will be live on PPV and TNT Special weeks. I can't airing a one hour show live as a stand alone.


----------



## TD Stinger

__
http://instagr.am/p/CPqXqbxJgJz/

Hangman gonna be a dad.


----------



## rbl85

Which means he's not going to be champion in the next 9 months or he's going to have a very short reign.


----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1400841547718004737
Looks like they moved Omega vs. Jungle Boy back a few weeks.


----------



## omaroo

Why are they chopping and changing the time and day?

One minute its Friday and now Saturday. It definately has a part to play in hurting AEW's ratings.


----------



## Prized Fighter

TD Stinger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1400841547718004737
> Looks like they moved Omega vs. Jungle Boy back a few weeks.


It is also worth noting that Khan said that the quarterly TNT specials will be on Saturdays. Which wasn't originally confirmed. So, the June 26th show should be a big one. That show isn't a quarterly special, but it looks like they will be testing the waters and stacking the card.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

omaroo said:


> Why are they chopping and changing the time and day?
> 
> One minute its Friday and now Saturday. It definately has a part to play in hurting AEW's ratings.


most likely checking how good firstly Rampage will do - and now secondly, the Saturday specials

both days / times will have future AEW content

but yeah, not great for ratings


----------



## Aedubya

TD Stinger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1400841547718004737
> Looks like they moved Omega vs. Jungle Boy back a few weeks.


Another great decision
More chance to build


----------



## omaroo

LifeInCattleClass said:


> most likely checking how good firstly Rampage will do - and now secondly, the Saturday specials
> 
> both days / times will have future AEW content
> 
> but yeah, not great for ratings


Ah right makes sense.

I thought maybe TNT had something to do with the day and time change than AEW themselves.


----------



## 3venflow

Shida:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1400898124877647874
Archer:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1399768510184689665


----------



## Shock Street

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1401034073049604097
I guess this is a faction now.


----------



## ProjectGargano

The crowd yesterday was pretty dead. Do you think that AEW is making a mistake by taping Elevation matches before Dynamite and when Dynamite starts the crowd is already dead?


----------



## RiverFenix

Shock Street said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1401034073049604097
> I guess this is a faction now.


Not a fan, but whatever. Women forming factions make sense. Kylinn King doesn't fit - she should be more an amazon/warrior princess type character ie "Killing (the) King". 

Also a face faction should form out of necessity because of a heel faction otherwise running roughshod. 

Is King even signed?


----------



## Shock Street

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Not a fan, but whatever. Women forming factions make sense. Kylinn King doesn't fit - she should be more an amazon/warrior princess type character ie "Killing King".
> 
> Also a face faction should form out of necessity because of a heel faction otherwise running roughshod.
> 
> Is King even signed?


I'll do you one better, is Red Velvet even signed? Genuinely have no clue on either.


----------



## RiverFenix

Shock Street said:


> I'll do you one better, is Red Velvet even signed? Genuinely have no clue on either.


Red Velvet did get the twitter announcement treatment.


----------



## 3venflow

TK on IMPACT next week, looks like they may set up Kenny vs. Moose vs. Sami three way match. That's what D'Amore is pushing for after Sami beat Moose by DQ.












ProjectGargano said:


> The crowd yesterday was pretty dead. Do you think that AEW is making a mistake by taping Elevation matches before Dynamite and when Dynamite starts the crowd is already dead?


I just don't think there was a lot to be raucous about to be honest. Most of these fans would've been at DON, one of the best PPVs in recent years, and Dynamite was a big drop-off from that.


----------



## TD Stinger

With Rampage set to be a live show, I wonder if that means AEW would keep all 4 of their shows alive. Like, on Wednesday you would have a Dynamite/Elevation taping and then on Friday you have a Rampage/Dark taping. Now, obviously you couldn't do 10-15 matches for Elevation and Dark. But I do wonder if that's what they do.

I'll be interested to see how tickets do for Rampage with it being a stand alone show. I would think most weeks they would have to stagger their stars. Like if Omega is on Dynamite, then Mox is on Rampage. And so on and so on.


----------



## ProjectGargano

TD Stinger said:


> With Rampage set to be a live show, I wonder if that means AEW would keep all 4 of their shows alive. Like, on Wednesday you would have a Dynamite/Elevation taping and then on Friday you have a Rampage/Dark taping. Now, obviously you couldn't do 10-15 matches for Elevation and Dark. But I do wonder if that's what they do.
> 
> I'll be interested to see how tickets do for Rampage with it being a stand alone show. I would think most weeks they would have to stagger their stars. Like if Omega is on Dynamite, then Mox is on Rampage. And so on and so on.


TK said that they will decrease the Elevation and Dark matches when they are back in the road, but the 2 shows will keep existing. And said that Rampage will be some episodes live and others taped.


----------



## 3venflow

Frankie's gonna kill Nakazawa soon.

This reminds me of Yoshi Tatsu's 'Bullet Club Hunter' gimmick, but he tanked and Frankie is good.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1401287045725761537
How I'd do this to get the most out of it:

Frankie d. Nakazawa
Frankie d. Cutler
Frankie d. one of the Bucks
Frankie d. one of the Good Brothers
Final Boss Omega d. Frankie in a Dynamite world title match


----------



## 3venflow

Aldis vs. Cody III?

Sounds like Corgan _wants_ Aldis appearing in AEW with the NWA belt.

-

The NWA presents When Our Shadows Fall on PPV today at 4 PM est. Ahead of the show, Billy Corgan appeared on _Busted Open Radio_ this week and spoke about a possible trilogy bout between Cody Rhodes and Nick Aldis. Corgan said he’s pitched the idea to AEW President Tony Khan.

“I’ve pitched it to Tony [Khan] a few times [Nick Aldis coming over to AEW]. It’s Tony’s world, I respect him for what he’s building. But yeah, look, I’ll say it again, Nick [Aldis] versus Cody Rhodes for a third time. I mean, that is an epic, epic matchup waiting to happen,” Corgan said (transcriptions via _Post Wrestling_).

Rhodes defeated Aldis at the All In show on September 1st, 2018. Aldis then regained the title at the NWA 70th Anniversary show on October 21st, 2018.

“I saw it happen twice in front of my own eyes and when you combine Cody with the NWA Worlds Heavyweight Championship and that history,” Corgan continued. “I’m sorry, I saw a look on Cody’s face that I’ve only seen when he was fighting for that title, because you can’t tell me that history does not mean something to him.”

The NWA World Heavyweight Championship will be on the line at When Our Shadows Fall. Aldis will defend against Trevor Murdoch, who earned the title shot by winning a battle royal on Powerrr.

“I mean, his father’s nickname is tattooed across his chest for a reason and when your dad’s Dusty Rhodes, I mean, I’m sorry. I get goosebumps just talking about the dang thing, so I hope we see Cody and Nick down the road at some point because that to me, it’s just like, it’s just waiting. It’s just waiting,” Corgan concluded.









Billy Corgan Wants To Book Cody Rhodes vs Nick Aldis III


The NWA presents When Our Shadows Fall on PPV today at 4 PM est. Ahead of the show, Billy Corgan appeared on Busted Open Radio this week and spoke about a




www.sescoops.com


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> Aldis vs. Cody III?
> 
> Sounds like Corgan _wants_ Aldis appearing in AEW with the NWA belt.
> 
> -
> 
> The NWA presents When Our Shadows Fall on PPV today at 4 PM est. Ahead of the show, Billy Corgan appeared on _Busted Open Radio_ this week and spoke about a possible trilogy bout between Cody Rhodes and Nick Aldis. Corgan said he’s pitched the idea to AEW President Tony Khan.
> 
> “I’ve pitched it to Tony [Khan] a few times [Nick Aldis coming over to AEW]. It’s Tony’s world, I respect him for what he’s building. But yeah, look, I’ll say it again, Nick [Aldis] versus Cody Rhodes for a third time. I mean, that is an epic, epic matchup waiting to happen,” Corgan said (transcriptions via _Post Wrestling_).
> 
> Rhodes defeated Aldis at the All In show on September 1st, 2018. Aldis then regained the title at the NWA 70th Anniversary show on October 21st, 2018.
> 
> “I saw it happen twice in front of my own eyes and when you combine Cody with the NWA Worlds Heavyweight Championship and that history,” Corgan continued. “I’m sorry, I saw a look on Cody’s face that I’ve only seen when he was fighting for that title, because you can’t tell me that history does not mean something to him.”
> 
> The NWA World Heavyweight Championship will be on the line at When Our Shadows Fall. Aldis will defend against Trevor Murdoch, who earned the title shot by winning a battle royal on Powerrr.
> 
> “I mean, his father’s nickname is tattooed across his chest for a reason and when your dad’s Dusty Rhodes, I mean, I’m sorry. I get goosebumps just talking about the dang thing, so I hope we see Cody and Nick down the road at some point because that to me, it’s just like, it’s just waiting. It’s just waiting,” Corgan concluded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy Corgan Wants To Book Cody Rhodes vs Nick Aldis III
> 
> 
> The NWA presents When Our Shadows Fall on PPV today at 4 PM est. Ahead of the show, Billy Corgan appeared on Busted Open Radio this week and spoke about a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.sescoops.com


but wait.... doesn‘t Cody like book everything, and TK is just a yes-man with daddy’s money etc etc etc?


----------



## RiverFenix

Corgan probably wants Aldis to go over Cody. Not gonna happen. Only way this could happen would be if Aldis was heading to WWE and Corgan needed somebody else to carry his title. Cody would make a lot of sense in that regard as nobody on the current NWA roster has any gravitas to be the NWA World Champion. 

If I was Tony Khan I'd agree to have Cody beat Aldis for it IF Cody drops it to Omega on NWA programming to continue on the Omega Belt Collector Gimmick. 

Corgan gets NWA Title treated as a big deal, gets Omega vs Cody on NWA PPV, Cody carries the NWA title for a bit to give him something to do while out of AEW World Title and TNT Title pictures. Omega furthers Belt Collector gimmick and eventually drops title in the future on NWA programming.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Spoiler about the NWA PPV (idk how to put the spoiler sign):



Kamille is the new NWA women's champion. Maybe Kamille vs Jade in the future?


----------



## RiverFenix

I wouldn't expect the NWA Women's Title on AEW anymore at least. Maybe AEW can create Women's Tag Titles.


----------



## 3venflow

Even with her spell out injured, Serena's title reign was good and really helped revive her career. It was the right choice from an NWA point of view to have Kamille take the belt off her though.

With Kylie Rae joining NWA, I wonder if she is going to be the replacement for Thunder Rosa, who I think will join AEW full-time when her NWA contract runs out this year.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Found this online - pretty good fan experience

JB is over as fuck


----------



## Prized Fighter

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1401672201716256771
This isn't really AEW related, but it does reference Moxley and Matt Cardona. Also, I really wish we would have gotten this version of Matt Cardona.


----------



## 3venflow

Seriously, that is one of the best booked things I've seen in a long time. Gage has his Onita-like following and Cardona is the opposite of him, coming from the world of sports-entertainment. And the way he mimicked Mox, who also has beef with Gage, was fantastic. I think that's a great way for someone like Cardona to be presented on the indies.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

BTE


----------



## 3venflow

Bucks taking out Fenix at the end of that video has me thinking more and more that the Lucha Bros will be the team to take their belts. Either that, or they win the trios titles in a decision match against Kenny/Bucks.

Bucks have beaten PAC/Fenix and PAC/Penta, but not the Lucha Bros this year. And let's be honest, Death Triangle need to get something back against the Elite because they've been owned by them. Fenix has had his mask taken, Penta had his mask taken, and now Fenix has been jumped by the Bucks in the back.


----------



## Aedubya

3venflow said:


> Seriously, that is one of the best booked things I've seen in a long time. Gage has his Onita-like following and Cardona is the opposite of him, coming from the world of sports-entertainment. And the way he mimicked Mox, who also has beef with Gage, was fantastic. I think that's a great way for someone like Cardona to be presented on the indies.


I'm a little worried that Gage would take a liberty with Cardona
Really hurt him in spite


----------



## RiverFenix

Prized Fighter said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1401672201716256771
> This isn't really AEW related, but it does reference Moxley and Matt Cardona. Also, I really wish we would have gotten this version of Matt Cardona.


Maybe he's finally finding something different. He was so bloody stale and only wanted to play his "greatest hits".


----------



## 3venflow

In addition to the previously announced matches... on Dynamite this week:


Cody has a special announcement 😴 (hopefully the trios title)
Nyla vs. Leyla Hirsch (announced during Elevation)


----------



## JasmineAEW

This is amazing:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Lio Rush retires after sustaining injury at Double or Nothing:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1402438903156514817*


----------



## 3venflow

That's really sad, he's been so good on the indies in the past year. I have no idea how he picked up the injury as he was only in the ring for a few minutes. I have a hunch he might be back though, as he has a history of being dramatic.


----------



## 3venflow

Janela looking in decent shape.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1402779495023759360


----------



## RiverFenix

3venflow said:


> Janela looking in decent shape.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1402779495023759360


You could see it in his face during his recent DARK interview segments with Marvez. He was doing a bit of what gym bro's (used to) call a "dirty bulk" I think, now is cutting down the fat.


----------



## Chan Hung

Prized Fighter said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1401672201716256771
> This isn't really AEW related, but it does reference Moxley and Matt Cardona. Also, I really wish we would have gotten this version of Matt Cardona.


He's like all fucking tall lmao and they mentioned its Jon Moxley lmao


----------



## Chan Hung

3venflow said:


> Janela looking in decent shape.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1402779495023759360


Cornette got to him.


----------



## 3venflow

Andrade spitting out facts.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1402989043688689673


----------



## RiverFenix

Newest Road to...






These promos should be part of AEW Rampage programming once it's airing.


----------



## 3venflow

Sounds like Kenny is suffering.

Matches like this, which was four years ago today, seem to have taken their toll.









vlc-record-2021-06-11-02h41m48s-Kenny Omega vs Kazuchika Okada II.mp4-


Watch "vlc-record-2021-06-11-02h41m48s-Kenny Omega vs Kazuchika Okada II.mp4-" on Streamable.




streamable.com





Per the WON:

The Kenny Omega vs. Jungle Boy match that was originally set for the 6/11 television show was moved to 6/26. It was a combination of wanting it to air live and also to make 6/26 into a major show. Just as these Friday nights shows are to start to establish the new time slot of Rampage, Saturday is looking like the new time slot for the quarterly major shows on TBS that start in 2022.

It’s just as well because Omega is hurting pretty badly between slicing up his hand and needing seven stitches when he delivered the fourth belt shot on Pac in the three-way (the one with the AEW belt which is especially sharp), a deep bone bruise near his tailbone, the normal wear and tear on his knees and an athletic hernia. He was also suffering from a stomach virus this past week. But he’s definitely in a lot of pain getting through the recent big matches.

At the fan fest the day before the PPV, he said there are days he wakes up and walks around where he thinks maybe he’s close to the time to hang it up because his body is feeling worse. But he also noted that having real fans in the building when he’s performing makes him feel a lot better.


----------



## RiverFenix

And yet Khan allows Kenny work big matches for outside companies.


----------



## 3venflow

Yeah, they should really have Kenny wrapped in cotton wool. The problem now is he's doing the belt collector thing and it'd seem abrupt to pull the plug on it. They have a good option to get the AAA belt off him in August when Andrade challenges, but I don't think they want him dropping the IMPACT belt before any other.

After he drops the AEW title, I think Kenny should take some time off. This could be his last main event run so I hope they pull the (V) trigger on some big matches.


----------



## rbl85

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> And yet Khan allows Kenny work big matches for outside companies.


Those big matches might be the biggest reason why he's still wrestling.


----------



## Prosper

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1402377625922834441


----------



## 3venflow

Posters for the upcoming shows.


----------



## 3venflow

Charlotte knows she is untouchable.


----------



## Prosper

I really like the Road Rager graphics here. I wonder what the arena setup will look like.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1403543039285641219


----------



## 3venflow

Hook is likely to debut at one of the upcoming named Dynamites, per Meltzer.

Hook and Brock Anderson have been training for months with Jerry Lynn.


----------



## RiverFenix

3venflow said:


> Hook is likely to debut at one of the upcoming named Dynamites, per Meltzer.


I'd guess as part of a trios tag match with Hobbs and Brian Cage vs Dark Order as he would be training regularly at NF with Angels and Vance.


----------



## 3venflow

Highlights from Andrade's first match since leaving WWE, opposite the legendary Hijo del Santo in a trios match.

He looks in excellent shape. Can't wait to see him in the AEW ring.


----------



## RiverFenix

Interesting choices for who is in the pic -

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1404793343176065036
Also Big Show looks to be in in-ring gear.


----------



## Aedubya

Why is it interesting?
Because it's dated due to the two title holders not being champs no more?


----------



## RiverFenix

Aedubya said:


> Why is it interesting?
> Because it's dated due to the two title holders not being champs no more?


Mostly some choices who is there - Hobbs, Spears, Big Show in-ring gear(?), a very pregnant Brandi and no Omega, Moxley, Young Bucks, Miro etc

Basically a Codyverse photo.


----------



## Aedubya

LOL


----------



## Shock Street

Forbes is cringe


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

Hadn't appreciated Jungle boy's father was famous star luke perry and his grandfather is from same town as me lol.


----------



## 3venflow

Bigger version of that Forbes pic with Wight in ring gear. Dunno if it's just the picture of his gear, but Wight looks in the best shape he has been in for years. And I mean years.


----------



## RiverFenix

Most recent Ethan Page V-Log - 





(Arik Cannon taking part in a photo shoot mean anything or just something standard that AEW might do for the enhancement guys with their staff photog to give them photos for their indie portfolios and the like?)


----------



## ProjectGargano

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Most recent Ethan Page V-Log -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Arik Cannon taking part in a photo shoot mean anything or just something standard that AEW might do for the enhancement guys with their staff photog to give them photos for their indie portfolios and the like?)


I think they all get photos, i already seen some in twitter from guys that are only jobbing.


----------



## Geeee

3venflow said:


> Bigger version of that Forbes pic with Wight in ring gear. Dunno if it's just the picture of his gear, but Wight looks in the best shape he has been in for years. And I mean years.
> 
> View attachment 103010


notice that Shida and Darby still have belts, so this is an old pic. So, I suppose Paul Wight in gear doesn't necessarily mean he's going to wrestle


----------



## 3venflow

MJF said something about the Sammy/Sasha incident and Sammy has tweeted:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1405235073729937410
What I love about this is it's _probably _a work but the tone of the tweet gives you some reason to doubt that. That's what I wanna see more of in pro wrestling instead of this 'we're all friends on social media even if enemies on-screen' shit like that recent pic of nearly the entire women's division at a party.


----------



## RiverFenix

3venflow said:


> MJF said something about the Sammy/Sasha incident and Sammy has tweeted:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1405235073729937410
> What I love about this is it's _probably _a work but the tone of the tweet gives you some reason to doubt that. That's what I wanna see more of in pro wrestling instead of this 'we're all friends on social media even if enemies on-screen' shit like that recent pic of nearly the entire women's division at a party.


Sammy is right here. MJF went too far - that was RL not a wrestling character attack on Guevara. Also it's putting AEW in a bad light further highlighting it. I'm not sure how it most recently flared up - I think MJF retweeted a Booker T tweet he put out of a photo of Booker with a very young Sammy when Guevara first started training at Booker's school. Then Sammy posted the Rosie O'Donnell clip, and found a few others of MJF as a fan posing with CM Punk at a signing and the like. 

They're both kayfabe busting in a way though as MJF being outed as a nerd fanboy paying for autographs back in the day does hurt his kayfabe character.


----------



## 3venflow

Don Callis kayfabe fired as IMPACT EVP, since he's left the role in real life and is focusing on Kenny now.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1405706837954076676


----------



## ProjectGargano

3venflow said:


> Don Callis kayfabe fired as IMPACT EVP, since he's left the role in real life and is focusing on Kenny now.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1405706837954076676


"There´s a trash bag waiting for you in the back" lol


----------



## 3venflow

Brandi and Cody have welcomed a little girl into the world and named her Liberty Iris.


----------



## omaroo

3venflow said:


> Brandi and Cody have welcomed a little girl into the world and named her Liberty Iris.
> 
> View attachment 103159


Im sure haters will hate on this lol.

Really Cody does need to be off screen for a few months to recharge his batteries and go in a fresh directions as he is unbearable atm.


----------



## RiverFenix

I don't hate the name. It can be Libby for most of her life interactions. Certain homage to Dusty and his "American Dream" persona. 

I'm much more a classic/traditional name guy usually.


----------



## Prosper

Congrats to Cody and Brandi! Like 1-2 weeks after Renee's birth. I like the name, has a nice ring to it. At the same time though I kind of like names that are different from the norm. Kanye and Kim naming their daughter "North" didn't come off as crazy to me as it did others. Elon Musk naming his kid what he did is going way too far though lol.


----------



## Prosper

Lil Rampage teasers. Sumn slight.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1406075987733983238

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1406088860694626306


----------



## 3venflow

Vibes.


----------



## RiverFenix

Jade Cargill is ridiculously over-marketed. You know she's going to be pushed to the moon by how they've included her in all the promos. She's green as hell still and her ability doesn't match the marketing.

I guess I get it for the visual she presents to the non-fan. WWE offers nothing like her right now. 

Ideally she'd be in a tag team though while she "seasons" a bit. But without a Women's Tag Division it wouldn't make kayfabe sense.


----------



## Prosper

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Jade Cargill is ridiculously over-marketed. You know she's going to be pushed to the moon by how they've included her in all the promos. She's green as hell still and her ability doesn't match the marketing.
> 
> I guess I get it for the visual she presents to the non-fan. WWE offers nothing like her right now.
> 
> Ideally she'd be in a tag team though while she "seasons" a bit. But without a Women's Tag Division it wouldn't make kayfabe sense.


I was just saying this the other day. I think they should tone it down with her appearances some. It’s like she’s featured every week and now she’s in Rampage promos? Pump the brakes just a tad. Especially seeing that she is still green as you said.


----------



## shandcraig

the rampage teaser for the theme seems fucking sick. personally like the vibe of a modern thunder but a video game vibe like mortal kombat. AEW really needs to work on its themed vibe for its shows but based off this i assume thats coming. Dnymite is so theme less its shocking. Cool name for your show and nothing themed about the show or towards the name. even the intro is trash just generic intro of showing wrestlers and shitty theme song.

hopefully the Rampage theme dont have words and is just a cool tune. 

also think it should be on saturday over late friday but oh well.


----------



## RiverFenix

Wednesday June 30th episode should be called "So Long, and Thanks for All the Fish" and then AEW shouldn't be back at Daily's Place for a year. Stack the hell out of the show as a thank-you to the local fans - give free tickets to the more regulars. Have a fan appreciation meet-and-greet and other type things. 

I'd like to establish a regular Dynamite taping at Daily's Place yearly though. Call it "AEW Dynamite : Homecoming" and have it late September/early October each year to coincide with the University homecoming period.


----------



## 3venflow

There have been some questions about Pillman Jr's contract status since he was with MLW and never got an 'is All Elite' poster.

But this indy show poster probably confirms it.


----------



## shandcraig

im sure he will be fully elite at some point


----------



## 3venflow

Moxley is booked for New Japan's USA show in L.A. on August 14th, so he'll be back in AEW by then you'd imagine.


----------



## TD Stinger

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Jade Cargill is ridiculously over-marketed. You know she's going to be pushed to the moon by how they've included her in all the promos. She's green as hell still and her ability doesn't match the marketing.
> 
> I guess I get it for the visual she presents to the non-fan. *WWE offers nothing like her right now. *
> 
> Ideally she'd be in a tag team though while she "seasons" a bit. But without a Women's Tag Division it wouldn't make kayfabe sense.


I mean if we're talking strong, chiseled, athletic, black woman, WWE does have Bianca. Not as tall obviously but also obviously more talented at this stage of both of their careers.

I think Jade has been impressive enough to be getting the promotion behind her given her look. I think it will be a test for her, along with the rest of the roster, when they go out on the road. While wrestling is obviously better with a live audience and a different setting every week, being in Daily's Place allowed to AEW to control the narrative, same with WWE and the Thunderdome. I mean you could watch their taped shows and they would sound louder than a live show thanks to the magic of editing. With them being being back on the road every week now and in front of different people without the magic of editing and being in one central location all the time, it will be interesting to see which wrestlers struggle, because whether it's WWE or AEW, it's bound to happen.


----------



## 3venflow

Kazarian's new theme - "Deadly Business" by Jamey Jasta


----------



## Chan Hung

3venflow said:


> Vibes.
> 
> View attachment 103201
> 
> 
> View attachment 103200


They both have the same amount of letters.


----------



## ProjectGargano

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1407006426262917123
AEW will have the August 11th Dynamite and the Rampage premiere live in Pittsburgh/Brittsburgh 

Interesting that Rampage will be live at 8 pm and not at 10 pm.


----------



## TD Stinger

ProjectGargano said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1407006426262917123
> AEW will have the August 11th Dynamite and the Rampage premiere live in Pittsburgh/Brittsburgh


So there gonna 2 shows in the on 2 separate nights in the same building then?

I wonder if that will be the norm for them for the weeks Rampage is live in the future. Would confirm I imagine that Rampage won't have a unique stage/set than Dynamite.


----------



## ProjectGargano

TD Stinger said:


> So there gonna 2 shows in the on 2 separate nights in the same building then?
> 
> I wonder if that will be the norm for them for the weeks Rampage is live in the future. Would confirm I imagine that Rampage won't have a unique stage/set than Dynamite.


Some weeks they will tape it and won´t be live. That was what TK said.


----------



## Prized Fighter

ProjectGargano said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1407006426262917123
> AEW will have the August 11th Dynamite and the Rampage premiere live in Pittsburgh/Brittsburgh
> 
> Interesting that Rampage will be live at 8 pm and not at 10 pm.



It seems that the start times must include Dark matches because it lists Dynamite at 7 pm. My guess is Wednesday night will be 1 hour of Dark (or elevation) taping, 2 hours of Dynamite. Friday night is harder to figure out. They could film Dark for the first hour and two episodes of Rampage, but the live Rampage would have to be recorded 2nd. Which would be odd because then the crowd could see storyline stuff for the following week before watching the live Rampage.


----------



## TD Stinger

ProjectGargano said:


> Some weeks they will tape it and won´t be live. That was what TK said.


I'm aware of that. I guess I'm just now realizing that Dynamite and Rampage will have the same sets, whether live or taped. Now maybe they'll make some small cosmetic changes and I guess I shouldn't have expected a different set considering the logistics of this. Basically what I'm saying is that by the time Rampage goes on air, they'll need to do something to make it a continuation of Dynamite but at the same time a little different from Dynamite.

Also for the weeks they are live, after the first few months go by, I'll be interested to see how the strategy of running the same building (if that is their plan going forward) goes as far as attendance.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

BtE






Hangman’s road to the title has….. begun


----------



## Prized Fighter

LifeInCattleClass said:


> BtE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hangman’s road to the title has….. begun


The DO/Hangman segment was the only thing good this week, but that Hangman tease was worth it. Also, does anyone know what the bag was that Uno handed Hangman? Is that an old bit or a tease for something later.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Does anybody know who Anderson‘s sour-face is supposed to be

the bit is stupid, but it cracks the boys - and i always love a good character break


----------



## rbl85

Prized Fighter said:


> The DO/Hangman segment was the only thing good this week, but that Hangman tease was worth it. Also, does anyone know what the bag was that Uno handed Hangman? Is that an old bit or a tease for something later.


I must admit that i laughed at the start with Anderson saying "that he love to cheat"


----------



## rbl85

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Does anybody know who Anderson‘s sour-face is supposed to be
> 
> the bit is stupid, but it cracks the boys - and i always love a good character break


I think what he ate was just super sour and also him saying that "he love to cheat" when his wife on twitter or facebook said to the world that he was cheating on her.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

rbl85 said:


> I think what he ate was just super sour and also him saying that "he love to cheat" when his wife on twitter or facebook said to the world that he was cheating on her.


he’s done the sourface before though - its definitely an impression / insider-reference


----------



## Prosper

delete


----------



## Prosper

ProjectGargano said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1407006426262917123
> AEW will have the August 11th Dynamite and the Rampage premiere live in Pittsburgh/Brittsburgh
> 
> Interesting that Rampage will be live at 8 pm and not at 10 pm.


So both shows in the same building. Wondering if they do it that way all the time.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Prosper said:


> So both shows in the same building. Wondering if they do it that way all the time.


guess its cheaper

wed show, thursday do a bit of meet and greet, tape some dark, elevation, bte etc etc, friday show again

like a proper 3 day event each week


----------



## DammitChrist

Britt Baker finally returning to Pittsburgh (aka Brittsburgh), Pennsylvania in front of a full live crowd as the AEW Women's World Champion is a great late-birthday present for me


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

DammitChrist said:


> Britt Baker finally returning to Pittsburgh (aka Brittsburgh), Pennsylvania in front of a full live crowd as the AEW Women's World Champion is a great late-birthday present for me


you gonna go?


----------



## DammitChrist

LifeInCattleClass said:


> you gonna go?


Nah, I live all the way down here in Florida :lol

However, I would consider going if they host a live event in Miami or in Fort Lauderdale 

The former is about an hour away, and the latter is about a half-hour away from here


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

DammitChrist said:


> Nah, I live all the way down here in Florida :lol
> 
> However, I would consider going if they host a live event in Miami or in Fort Lauderdale
> 
> The former is about an hour away, and the latter is about a half-hour away from here


isn’t road rager in miami?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

This is interesting - i always thought when you enter a new market and get a tv deal - get local talent and speak local language


----------



## LongPig666

I always knew Avalon was a renaissance man!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

LongPig666 said:


> I always knew Avalon was a renaissance man!
> 
> 
> View attachment 103327


lol, classic


----------



## 3venflow

The Young Bucks have today become the longest reigning AEW Tag Team Champions at 228 days, surpassing Kenny Omega & Hangman Page.

Kenny and Hangman had nine successful defenses of the belts before dropping them to FTR. The Bucks are currently at seven successful defenses. For me, the reign was pretty boring until they turned heel but I've dug their heel stuff, especially the matches against SCU, PAC/Fenix and Moxley/Kingston. Less spots, more shithousery to use a British term.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> The Young Bucks have today become the longest reigning AEW Tag Team Champions at 228 days, surpassing Kenny Omega & Hangman Page.
> 
> Kenny and Hangman had nine successful defenses of the belts before dropping them to FTR. The Bucks are currently at seven successful defenses. For me, the reign was pretty boring until they turned heel but I've dug their heel stuff, especially the matches against SCU, PAC/Fenix and Moxley/Kingston. Less spots, more shithousery to use a British term.


seems like nobody can get past 9 defences so far for any belt

each time the TNT title is also dropped on the 9th defence


----------



## 3venflow

Cody gets mostly hate on here, but I agree with this article. He helped legitimize AEW's secondary title and make it something worthwhile.









How Cody Rhodes Successfully Established the TNT Championship


The successful establishment of the TNT Championship is one of Cody Rhodes' best achievements inside of the confines of AEW.




www.voicesofwrestling.com


----------



## Shock Street

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/AEWOfficial/comments/o6kvan

"I'm just fustrated!!"

God if Janela's new gimmick is just "Florida Man" I'm pretty into that. That suits him a hell of a lot more than his face stint with Kiss (which I hear just ended)


----------



## 3venflow

Oof.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1408164966050451461


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> Oof.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1408164966050451461


lolllll - savage


----------



## ProjectGargano

LifeInCattleClass said:


> lolllll - savage


Omega/Miro vs Andrade/A partner of his choice. If Andrade wins he choose Omega or Miro for a title shot. Book it TK!


----------



## Chan Hung

Random, the event on July 31 that Andrade will be in, along with Alberto Del Rio, Carlito and more is not selling well. Not saying it's Andrade's fault, just saying its not selling well. Heres a recent screenshot i did. The floor is booked. Im sure though its some buyers and some that are giveaways, promotions, etc.


----------



## 3venflow

Callis and Kenny on IMPACT. Callis on 🔥 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1408214103743733761


----------



## RiverFenix

Callis makes it about him too much for my liking. I guess he was a bigger deal at Impact and all, but Kenny is supposed to be the star here and comes off as the hanger on.


----------



## rich110991

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1408688984591527941
Bit of mainstream exposure for AEW


----------



## ProjectGargano

rich110991 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1408688984591527941
> Bit of mainstream exposure for AEW


This is huge. Wow.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

With a BT sponsorship even


----------



## RiverFenix

I hope that is the toy belt and not the 700.00 replica.


----------



## ProjectGargano

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I hope that is the toy belt and not the 700.00 replica.


Is the toy belt.


----------



## 3venflow

Haha, that is nice free advertising. Funny because BT has WWE.










Also Declan Rice, is it some kind of crossover?


----------



## 3venflow

Looks like Trent is having another spell on the sidelines. Not sure when this happened... probably his most recent match, the defeat to Penta. He had only wrestled four times since his previous injury which kept him out for four months.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1408887293079953409


----------



## ProjectGargano

AEW will return to Jacksonville on August 4. I would have waited more time to return.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

- ‘sToP fLiPpiNg’


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1408810162941464585


----------



## Aedubya

What's all this BT stuff about?


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1409515054710542337


----------



## Prized Fighter

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1409524615261659139


----------



## 3venflow

Kenny will definitely appear at a major NJPW show in the next year. I wonder if we could see Will in AEW?

Looks like Jungle Boy and Anna Jay are a couple! Perhaps put them together on TV.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1409558124491640832


----------



## RiverFenix

I thought Anna Jay was with Preston Vance...


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I thought Anna Jay was with Preston Vance...


broke up last year i think


----------



## Prized Fighter

3venflow said:


> Kenny will definitely appear at a major NJPW show in the next year. I wonder if we could see Will in AEW?
> 
> Looks like Jungle Boy and Anna Jay are a couple! Perhaps put them together on TV.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1409558124491640832


Damn, Jungle Boy is going for a full ass grab. He is becoming an Jungle man.

Edited: New name: Tarzan Boy and Anna Jane


----------



## Shock Street

Prized Fighter said:


> Damn, Jungle Boy is going for a full ass grab. He is becoming an Jungle man.
> 
> Edited: New name: Tarzan Boy and Anna Jane


Okay that would be a better use of both of them. I hope he gets more jungly sometime too cuz right now his gimmick is more window dressing than anything.


----------



## rich110991

Darby is going to be in the new Jackass film.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

this is like throwing cocaine to an addict on this forum   

-1 Already with more wrestling experience than all of the forum - little dude's legslap is on point   


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1410443432540131328


----------



## 3venflow

This is gonna be good. Chicago is such a great area for AEW. The fact that they're doing a separate Rampage taping at such a big facility suggests they plan to take it very seriously. They could easily stick it before Dynamite.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> This is gonna be good. Chicago is such a great area for AEW. The fact that they're doing a separate Rampage taping at such a big facility suggests they plan to take it very seriously. They could easily stick it before Dynamite.
> 
> View attachment 103708


i think we'll also see DARK taped before Dynamite and Elevation before Rampage

that way you don't kill the house come showtime


----------



## rich110991

3venflow said:


> This is gonna be good. Chicago is such a great area for AEW. The fact that they're doing a separate Rampage taping at such a big facility suggests they plan to take it very seriously. They could easily stick it before Dynamite.
> 
> View attachment 103708


Hope so because I need this shit twice a week. One Dynamite isn’t enough 😂


----------



## Prized Fighter

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1410920261256417284
This will explain where Zelina has been.


----------



## 3venflow

Zelina is a new aunt, not a new mom for those wondering.

Meanwhile, Karl Anderson is the new AEW World Champion.


----------



## Prized Fighter

3venflow said:


> Zelina is a new aunt, not a new mom for those wondering.
> 
> Meanwhile, Karl Anderson is the new AEW World Champion.
> 
> View attachment 103752


I should have figure she was an aunt since the last name was Trinidad and not Büdgen.


----------



## Piers

Nice interview but her vocal fry is annoying as hell. I hope she drops it when she comes back and has to cut promos.


----------



## 3venflow

Per the WON, Kenny Omega is feeling a lot better lately. Stem cell treatment and PRP therapy have helped with the athletic hernia, which is the worst of his various injuries. Apparently he's really feeling the difference after stem cell treatment.


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> this is like throwing cocaine to an addict on this forum
> 
> -1 Already with more wrestling experience than all of the forum - little dude's legslap is on point
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1410443432540131328


Such Good Shit Pal, AEW likes to copy WCW but they should be re-named, "This is where the SMALL BOYS play" since this is pure little league at its finest.


----------



## Chan Hung

On a side Note, there is a Hurricane Elsa Not Helms lol, Heading to Miami and they have a show this Wednesday.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

3venflow said:


> This is gonna be good. Chicago is such a great area for AEW. The fact that they're doing a separate Rampage taping at such a big facility suggests they plan to take it very seriously. They could easily stick it before Dynamite.


I definitely see them doing Christian vs Omega as the big match on the first Rampage. If not maybe the Bucks vs PnP.


----------



## Aedubya

What is vocal fry?


----------



## 3venflow

Mox has finally done the right thing.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1411512857758478336


----------



## 3venflow

Fuego not getting an AEW contract.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1411764720915435531


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> Fuego not getting an AEW contract.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1411764720915435531


its sad, but he’s worth 10x more now on the indies - he’ll be fine

personally, i wasn’t a fan - but he had a lot of fans


----------



## Prized Fighter

Does anyone else think that the person who wins the Nightmare Family jacket on Sammy's Vlog, could also get brought on the road with AEW?


----------



## ProjectGargano

3venflow said:


> Fuego not getting an AEW contract.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1411764720915435531


work?


----------



## rich110991

ProjectGargano said:


> work?


I’d say so


----------



## 3venflow

Great thread from Twitter on Hangman Page's character arc.









Thread by @ChrisBrosnahan on Thread Reader App


@ChrisBrosnahan: So, for the non (or lapsed) wrestling fans, I'm going to explain why this guy is at the centre of the greatest, most agonising, most wholesome pro-wrestling story in years. And it's a story that's...…




threadreaderapp.com


----------



## Aedubya

Del Sol is definitely getting signed


----------



## 3venflow

GRAPPL top ten rated matches of the year so far. Only one American match on there and it's from AEW - Britt vs. Thunder Rosa (top men's match is Omega vs. Fenix at #14).

Can't disagree too much. NJPW's booking has gone downhill and they've suffered from Covid, but no promotion hits the peaks it does. And Takagi is my WOTY over Omega or Reigns, the popular American choices.


----------



## TD Stinger

This is my Top 10 for AEW so far this year:

1. St. Patrick’s Day Slam 3/17: Britt Baker vs. Thunder Rosa
2. Double or Nothing: Jon Moxley & Eddie Kingston vs. The Young Bucks
3. Double or Nothing: Orange Cassidy vs. PAC vs. Kenny Omega
4. Revolution: Jon Moxley vs. Kenny Omega
5. Dynamite 5/12: Miro vs. Darby Allin
6. Dynamite 6/26: Jungle Boy vs. Kenny Omega
7. AEW Blood & Guts 5/5: The Inner Circle vs. The Pinnacle
8. AEW Dynamite 6/30: Sammy Guevara vs. MJF
9. New Year’s Smash Night 1 1/6: Rey Fenix vs. Kenny Omega
10. Double or Nothing: Brian Cage vs. Hangman Adam Page


And my Top 10 overall for wrestling (that I've seen):

1. NJPW Wrestle Kingdom Night 1: Will Ospreay vs. Kazuchika Okada
2. WWE WrestleMania 37 Night 2: Edge vs. Daniel Bryan vs. Roman Reigns
3. AEW St. Patrick’s Day Slam 3/17: Britt Baker vs. Thunder Rosa
4. NJPW Wrestling Dontaku Night 2: Shingo Takagi vs. Will Ospreay
5. WWE WrestleMania 37 Night 1: Bianca Belair vs. Sasha Banks
6. AEW Double or Nothing: Jon Moxley & Eddie Kingston vs. The Young Bucks
7. NXT Takeover Stand & Deliver Night 1: Tomasso Ciampa vs. Walter
8. NXT Takeover Vengeance Day: Pete Dunne vs. Finn Balor
9. WWE WrestleMania Backlash: Cesaro vs. Roman Reigns
10. NJPW New Beginning in Nagoya: Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Shingo Takagi

Because of course my ranking are the only ones that matter.


----------



## rbl85

Baker vs Rosa match was a very basic match knowing the stipulation,

The fact that you need blood, ladder, chair, table, ect.... to have a good match means that the wrestling portion of the match wasn't that great.

Baker vs Shida was a better wrestling match than Baker vs Rosa.


----------



## zkorejo

Dark order is banned from BTE. This must culminate into a mini feud between Elite and DO.


----------



## TD Stinger

rbl85 said:


> Baker vs Rosa match was a very basic match knowing the stipulation,
> 
> The fact that you need blood, ladder, chair, table, ect.... to have a good match means that the wrestling portion of the match wasn't that great.
> 
> Baker vs Shida was a better wrestling match than Baker vs Rosa.


I mean, the 1st Baker vs. Rosa match, which was just a straight up wrestling match, was far better than Britt vs. Shida.

And comparing the Britt/Shida match to the Lights Out match....I mean yeah, the Lights Out match was a hardcore spotfest. But was an excellent hardcore spotfest. And the match was what it should have been. You put 2 people in a match who hate each other and give them the ability to use weapons, I don't really need to see much "wrestling", especially when they already did that in their 1st match.



zkorejo said:


> Dark order is banned from BTE. This must culminate into a mini feud between Elite and DO.


I've given up on watching BTE every week but BTE without the Dark Order sounds awful.

As far as the Dark Order & The Elite go, I keep envisioning in a scenario where The Elite attack Dark Order in the ring and have them dead to rights. They keep beating on them until Hangman's music hits and he takes out the Elite single handedly. And that's the moment where Hangman finally "gets his groove back", so to speak.

Basically I'm picturing a rip off of the scene where Austin saved Team WWF from the Alliance:


----------



## JasmineAEW

The end of BTE where Hangman and the Bucks had a brief stare down, and then Hangman looking concerned for his Dark Order friends hit me right in the feels.


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1412075982174003200


----------



## Prized Fighter

The Montreal Canadians played Kenny Omega's theme in the arena during the Stanley Cup finals.


----------



## Prosper

Konnan on his experience in AEW:

*“It was one of the greatest experiences of my career,” Konnan said. “Because everybody’s very, very happy, everybody’s very helpful, everybody’s very professional. There’s this one room in there, that’s with Don Callis, Kenny Omega, the Young Bucks. They’re all in there, they’re playing basketball games, they’re watching the NBA. It’s a very fun atmosphere. And I thought to myself ‘wow, I wish I would have grown up in this type of atmosphere.’

“And everybody is happy. I saw Vickie, I hadn’t seen her in fifteen years. I hadn’t seen Jerry Lynn in fifteen years, I hadn’t seen Big Show in like fifteen years. Legit, they’re very happy. It’s a really good, I’m not trying to get a job or anything like that, it’s a real cool vibe. Even after the show, they have food for everybody in this big conference room. You can take food to your room, you can eat it right there and then they have this other little lounge where everyone is just listening to music.”*

Everyone constantly says the same thing about the atmosphere backstage at AEW shows. Truly night and day compared to WWE.


----------



## JasmineAEW

Prosper said:


> Konnan on his experience in AEW:
> 
> *“It was one of the greatest experiences of my career,” Konnan said. “Because everybody’s very, very happy, everybody’s very helpful, everybody’s very professional. There’s this one room in there, that’s with Don Callis, Kenny Omega, the Young Bucks. They’re all in there, they’re playing basketball games, they’re watching the NBA. It’s a very fun atmosphere. And I thought to myself ‘wow, I wish I would have grown up in this type of atmosphere.’
> 
> “And everybody is happy. I saw Vickie, I hadn’t seen her in fifteen years. I hadn’t seen Jerry Lynn in fifteen years, I hadn’t seen Big Show in like fifteen years. Legit, they’re very happy. It’s a really good, I’m not trying to get a job or anything like that, it’s a real cool vibe. Even after the show, they have food for everybody in this big conference room. You can take food to your room, you can eat it right there and then they have this other little lounge where everyone is just listening to music.”*
> 
> Everyone constantly says the same thing about the atmosphere backstage at AEW shows. Truly night and day compared to WWE.


It will be interesting to see if they can maintain this awesome environment. I think being “stuck” in Daily’s Place helped because, after a while, everyone got comfortable there. It probably felt like home.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Curiosity:

The venue that will host tomorrow´s Dynamite is the same that hosted the 2nd ever episode of Nitro. So, it will look something like this tomorrow, maybe not that full:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1412338951390744577


----------



## rich110991

ProjectGargano said:


> Curiosity:
> 
> The venue that will host tomorrow´s Dynamite is the same that hosted the 2nd ever episode of Nitro. So, it will look something like this tomorrow, maybe not that full:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1412338951390744577


I just want it to look how it did pre-pandemic you know? Hope it does.

like this basically...


----------



## Chan Hung

As per the Observer:

-AEW returns to live event touring this week for Dynamite. Wednesday’s Dynamite is a special Road Rager show at the James L. Knight Center in Miami, Florida then they hold their Fyter Fest shows.

*AEW’s idea from this week forward is to have “loaded shows every week.” *Also, a singles matchup between Matt Hardy and Christian Cage is “coming soon.” The matchup will apparently happen in the “next couple of weeks.”

------------------------------------------------
Hmmmm we shall see.


----------



## DammitChrist

Alright, I got bored and I'm caught up with everything else; so I'll just share my list of AEW matches on here that I've rated highly 

These are AEW matches (from the pandemic era IN* 2021*) so far that I've rated AT LEAST an 8/10 btw:



Spoiler:  In No Chronological Order



- Young Bucks vs Jon Moxley/Eddie Kingston for the AEW World Tag titles (Double or Nothing)

- Kenny Omega vs Pac vs Orange Cassidy for the AEW World title (Double or Nothing)

- Pinnacle vs Inner Circle Stadium Stampede match (Double or Nothing)

- KENTA/Kenny Omega vs Lance Archer/Jon Moxley Anything Goes match (Dynamite 2/10/21)

- Young Bucks vs Inner Circle for the AEW World Tag titles (AEW Revolution)

- Kenny Omega vs Jon Moxley Exploding Barbed Wire Death match for the AEW World title (AEW Revolution)

- Pinnacle vs Inner Circle Blood and Guts match (Dynamite – Blood & Guts)

- Kenny Omega vs Rey Fenix for the AEW World title (Dynamite – New Year’s Smash Night 1)

- Kenny Omega/Good Brothers vs Death Triangle/Jon Moxley (Dynamite – Beach Break)

- Maki Ito/VENY/Emi Sakura vs Mei Suruga/Rin Kadokura/Hikaru Shida (AEW Special)

- Tag Team Casino Battle Royale (AEW Revolution)

- Max Caster vs Lance Archer vs Scorpio Sky vs Penta El Zero Miedo vs Cody Rhodes vs Ethan Page Ladder match (AEW Revolution)

- Laredo Kid/Lucha Bros vs Kenny Omega/Good Brothers (Dynamite 3/31/21)

- Young Bucks vs Death Triangle for the AEW World Tag titles (Dynamite 4/14/21)

- Hikaru Shida vs Britt Baker for the AEW Women’s World title (Double or Nothing)

- MJF vs Sammy Guevara (Dynamite 6/30/21)

- Hikaru Shida vs Ryo Mizunami for the AEW Women’s World title (AEW Revolution)

- Team Taz vs Darby Allin/Sting Street Fight (AEW Revolution)

- Britt Baker vs Thunder Rosa Unsanctioned Lights Out match (Dynamite – St. Patrick’s Day Slam)

- Laredo Kid/Lucha Bros vs Young Bucks/Brandon Cutler (Dynamite 3/24/21)

- Miro/Kip Sabian vs Orange Cassidy/Chuck Taylor Arcade Anarchy match (Dynamite 3/31/21)

- Young Bucks vs SCU for the AEW World Tag titles (Dynamite 5/12/21)

- Kenny Omega vs Jungle Boy for the AEW World title (Dynamite 6/26/21)

- Young Bucks vs Penta El Zero M/Eddie Kingston (Dynamite 6/30/21)



Anyway, I thought this would be fitting since AEW Dark tonight was the final episode from the "pandemic/quarantine era" since tomorrow will be a fresh new chapter for AEW with them finally going back on tour with full crowds on a weekly basis.


----------



## 3venflow

Three years ago today... Kenny vs. Cody at the G1 Special in San Francisco. A great match and I miss this Cody.










__





NJPW G1 Special In San Francisco « Events Database « CAGEMATCH - The Internet Wrestling Database


Internet Wrestling Database



www.cagematch.net


----------



## TD Stinger

__
http://instagr.am/p/CRB9ln2hyUu/

Not that he's in AEW yet, but this is Tommy/Aleister's 1st video he produced since being released by WWE. You might notice a few cameos/call backs.

And even if the reports suggested that WWE might try get him back, it seems like he's going off on his own based off this video.


----------



## 3venflow

Tommy End vs. Darby would be amazing.

Tony Khan just said on Busted Radio that there will be *BIG* surprises in the coming months.


----------



## DammitChrist

3venflow said:


> Tommy End vs. Darby would be amazing.
> 
> Tony Khan just said on Busted Radio that there will be *BIG* surprises in the coming months.


Let's just hope that some of those big surprises involve (their ongoing partnership with) NJPW soon!!


----------



## Geeee

TD Stinger said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CRB9ln2hyUu/
> 
> Not that he's in AEW yet, but this is Tommy/Aleister's 1st video he produced since being released by WWE. You might notice a few cameos/call backs.
> 
> And even if the reports suggested that WWE might try get him back, it seems like he's going off on his own based off this video.


I feel like you can infer that he's not going back to WWE from this video. Although I wonder doing shit like this, I feel like Impact would just let "Malakai" take over the show like Broken Matt Hardy did, whereas AEW often has stuff like this on their YouTube channel rather than on Dynamite.

Makes me wonder where he might go


----------



## Aedubya

--You might notice a few cameos/call backs.--

No sorry, what were they?


----------



## Geeee

Aedubya said:


> --You might notice a few cameos/call backs.--
> 
> No sorry, what were they?


Hmm the black dude in the video is Josiah Williams, who performed the theme songs for Shawn Spears and Serena Deeb.

And I saw someone point out that Tom was fighting with "Matthew", which is Buddy Murphy's real name


----------



## Prosper

Black in AEW is gonna be fire, he can have a 4-5 star match with pretty much anyone on the roster.

Black vs PAC and Black vs Moxley are two I’m really looking forward to.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Ehhh… not excited for End

he’s a little try-hard

we’ll see / i wasn’t high on Starks… and look where we are now / one of my faves


----------



## omaroo

Not that high on him myself. 

But he looked great and came across as a badass in that video. 

Let's wait and see.


----------



## RiverFenix

Freddy Vina, the director of the short vid, is based out of Miami. Where is Dynamite happening this week?

Does "Malachai Blacks" think adding an "s" to Black makes that name a-ok? 

Not gonna lie, I'm less excited about Malachai Blacks coming in than I was about Tommy Fuckin' End coming in.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Brian Hebner says referees look like shit

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1412988962440941569*


----------



## RiverFenix

Jake Roberts adds little to Archer anymore. They should be split and either use Jake elsewhere or just write him off as an on-screen talent.


----------



## 3venflow

Tony Khan's approach to big singles matches is one I like. Even with the increase in them, they're managing to keep it fresh and hold back on a lot.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1413304900830773256


----------



## JasmineAEW

I‘m guessing the WWE’s ridiculous amount of repeat matches is directly tied to having monthly PPVs, plus lazy booking. That’s why I hope AEW never goes beyond six PPVs a year. Right now, four are perfect.


----------



## RiverFenix

Does PAC have kids?


----------



## 3venflow

PAC is stuck in the UK again due to travel difficulties. His choice to live in England has pretty much stunted the big push he was getting early on and you wonder if he'll ever get back to that level of being Omega and Hangman's equal with so many talents arriving/emerging since then.



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Does PAC have kids?


Not sure about kids, but he's been married quite some time so I'd guess he might.


----------



## Shock Street

3venflow said:


> PAC is stuck in the UK again due to travel difficulties. His choice to live in England has pretty much stunted the big push he was getting early on and you wonder if he'll ever get back to that level of being Omega and Hangman's equal with so many talents arriving/emerging since then.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure about kids, but he's been married quite some time so I'd guess he might.


I love PAC but this is a definite issue regarding my enjoyment of him. Makes it tougher to be invested. I hope he moves eventually but I can understand the reluctance. I wouldnt want to move from my home to the US either.


----------



## Prosper

Shock Street said:


> I love PAC but this is a definite issue regarding my enjoyment of him. Makes it tougher to be invested. I hope he moves eventually but I can understand the reluctance. I wouldnt want to move from my home to the US either.


Yeah he probably just enjoys it a lot more there. Its good to see that whenever he's back though he's always in a high profile program.


----------



## RiverFenix

PAC is too good to just fire and move on from, but I'd break up DT and give Penta and Fenix something more reliable, eventhough Fenix is unreliable himself largely due to his reckless style. But PAC being so unavailable makes him impossible to push as anything more than a kickass one-off match on occasion.


----------



## JasmineAEW

Please make this match happen.


----------



## Prized Fighter

Brian Pillman Jr's contract with MLW ends this weekend. I wonder if we see the All Elite graphic next week.


----------



## 3venflow

Apparently this may be Hook's ring gear.


----------



## Erik.

3venflow said:


> Apparently this may be Hook's ring gear.
> 
> View attachment 104088


The MMA shorts are a good decision.


----------



## RiverFenix

Hook is a weird ass ring name, but he was in a tricky spot because of Taz' ring name. I assume it's off of Taz being from Red Hook section of Brooklyn NY. Those look more like boxing shorts, maybe they'll give him a good left or right hook or something.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Lol - i like this as a response to the ‘its scripted’ comment


----------



## 3venflow

Meltzer suggested something 'big' and 'much bigger than Andrade' is coming while discussing the Arthur Ashe Stadium show.

I wonder if they could have Bryan Danielson or CM Punk secretly signed?


----------



## TD Stinger

3venflow said:


> Meltzer suggested something 'big' and 'much bigger than Andrade' is coming while discussing the Arthur Ashe Stadium show.
> 
> I wonder if they could have Bryan Danielson or CM Punk secretly signed?


I think at this point I don't see Punk coming back to wrestle for any company.

With Bryan nothing would shock me at this point. Him going back to WWE wouldn't shock me. Him signing with AEW wouldn't shock me. Him signing with neither and going on his own little world tour wouldn't shock me.


----------



## rich110991

Strowman has been saying how he can’t wait for the 90 days to be up to beat people up.


----------



## ProjectGargano

rich110991 said:


> Strowman has been saying how he can’t wait for the 90 days to be up to beat people up.


I just hope AEW don´t sign him.


----------



## RiverFenix

NYC show would be after all the recent firing NCC's had expired. But only Braun would be an impact signing and I don't think he'd get a big time pop as Adam Scherr. NYC might even shit on him.

Flight of the Valkyries hits and American Dragon Bryan Danielson comes out and the place would go absolutely apeshit. Bryan being a complete free agent will allow him to control any surprise.

Danielson and Lesnar are only realistic two who could blow the roof off. Rock and Cena of course as well, but ain't happening. I don't think Punk registers all that much anymore.

AEW in NYC is three weeks after All Out, meaning Omega would be looking for his next challenger to set up Full Gear Main Event.


----------



## Prized Fighter

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> NYC show would be after all the recent firing NCC's had expired. But only Braun would be an impact signing and I don't think he'd get a big time pop as Adam Scherr. NYC might even shit on him.
> 
> Ride of the Valkyries hits and American Dragon Bryan Danielson comes out and the place would go absolutely apeshit. Bryan being a complete free agent will allow him to control any surprise.
> 
> Danielson and Lesnar are only realistic two who could blow the roof off. Rock and Cena of course as well, but ain't happening. I don't think Punk registers all that much anymore.
> 
> AEW in NYC is three weeks after All Out, meaning Omega would be looking for his next challenger to set up Full Gear Main Event.


If (a huge if) Bryan Danielson was showing up at the NYC show, then him confronting Omega would be the move. Have Hangman win the title at All Out and have the rematch 3 weeks later in NYC. After the match is over, have the titantron start glitching with the words "The"...."American"...."Dragon" and the final countdown begins to play. This leads to Bryan having a stare down with Omega and Hangman.

This starts the Omega vs Bryan feud and teases a future match with Hangman.


----------



## RiverFenix

Prized Fighter said:


> If (a huge if) Bryan Danielson was showing up at the NYC show, then him confronting Omega would be the move. Have Hangman win the title at All Out and have the rematch 3 weeks later in NYC. After the match is over, have the titantron start glitching with the words "The"...."American"...."Dragon" and the final countdown begins to play. This leads to Bryan having a stare down with Omega and Hangman.
> 
> This starts the Omega vs Bryan feud and teases a future match with Hangman.


Yeah definitely Final Countdown over FotV.


----------



## omaroo

As much as I would love Bryan to come to AEW and be the big surprise it's highly unlikely. He just seems like a WWE guy to me. 

Punk ain't coming back to wrestling. 

I really really hope they stay clear of strowman but he seems likely to be the "big" surprise and tbh I just can't see him fitting in AEW.


----------



## ProjectGargano

omaroo said:


> As much as I would love Bryan to come to AEW and be the big surprise it's highly unlikely. He just seems like a WWE guy to me.
> 
> Punk ain't coming back to wrestling.
> 
> I really really hope they stay clear of strowman but he seems likely to be the "big" surprise and tbh I just can't see him fitting in AEW.


It could be something like Paul Wight vs Shaq.


----------



## 3venflow

Dig them using Cypress Hill for the All Out promo.


----------



## rich110991

Saw this on Twitter

“ WWE has released 98 wrestlers since 2019.

AEW signed 14 of them.

Impact has signed 10 of them.

In the same time span WWE has signed 11 wrestlers from Impact. 

Thought I’d share this with you all.”


----------



## Aedubya

WCW used cypress hill a few times too


----------



## RiverFenix

Jericho, Moxley, Dax and Cash, Miro, Brodie, Tay, Andrade, Christian, Big Show, Mark Henry, Dustin Rhodes, Aleister Black, Serena, Spears?


----------



## 3venflow

Fan cam of Andrade going 20 minutes with Laredo Kid on an indy show last night.

The promotion was Mucha Lucha Atlanta, but it looks like they used the Nightmare Factory place.






Just the finish:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1414406848812363776


----------



## TD Stinger

3venflow said:


> Fan cam of Andrade going 20 minutes with Laredo Kid on an indy show last night.
> 
> The promotion was Mucha Lucha Atlanta, but it looks like they used the Nightmare Factory place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just the finish:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1414406848812363776


If I'm Andrade, I'm talking with Tay to see if she could find a different finisher, lol. The Hammerlock DDT isn't the best but it's so much better than the Hammerlock Reverse STO.

Shame Andrade probably won't be using his Spinning Back Elbow in AEW with Jericho using the Judas Effect. It's such a good looking move.


----------



## rich110991

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1414680965327245325
Love them


----------



## 3venflow

Good young team, it's clear they waited for Pillman's MLW deal to run out to sign both at the same time. I think Garrison also has something, but will need to develop over time.


----------



## RiverFenix

I like them separately but don't think they have much chemistry as a team, and hate the name. Pillman is too old for the varsity gimmick, not to mention he's a Pillman. Griff, Julia and whatever other long haired blond young 20's developmental would be better.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Anybody going to make a thread about how many Non-ex wwe guys aew is signing?

no?


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo!

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> NYC show would be after all the recent firing NCC's had expired. But only Braun would be an impact signing and I don't think he'd get a big time pop as Adam Scherr. NYC might even shit on him.
> 
> Flight of the Valkyries hits and American Dragon Bryan Danielson comes out and the place would go absolutely apeshit. Bryan being a complete free agent will allow him to control any surprise.
> 
> Danielson and Lesnar are only realistic two who could blow the roof off. Rock and Cena of course as well, but ain't happening. I don't think Punk registers all that much anymore.
> 
> AEW in NYC is three weeks after All Out, meaning Omega would be looking for his next challenger to set up Full Gear Main Event.


Oh you better believe with Tony buying licensed music that they're gonna buy rights for The Final Countdown.


----------



## rbl85

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> Oh you better believe with Tony buying licensed music that they're gonna buy rights for *The Final Countdown.*


Probably too expensive


----------



## Prized Fighter

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1414737201984794630
Imagine going to an Indy show and getting this match. : 😲


----------



## 3venflow

Cage vs. Murphy is a great match for the indies. Cage works away from AEW a fair bit compared to others and seems to like the extra paycheck. He's had matches on the indies against Moose, Facade, Chris Dickinson, Shane Mercer and Matt Cross this year.

Can't decide if AEW will make a move for Buddy. On one hand, he's a super-talented worker but on another he's what you'd consider unessential and less sellable than the likes of Miro, Andrade and Malakai Black. He walks that line between good signing and 'ex-WWE guy they don't need' (which is something AEW has done well to avoid by not signing the likes of Heath Slater).

If they brought him in, perhaps the best thing to do would be as some messed up follower of his former rival Malakai Black, related to that video Malakai made where he mentioned 'Matthew'. Because Buddy doesn't have great charisma but seems to mesh well with Tommy End.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1401176038936174592


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo!

3venflow said:


> Cage vs. Murphy is a great match for the indies. Cage works away from AEW a fair bit compared to others and seems to like the extra paycheck. He's had matches on the indies against Moose, Facade, Chris Dickinson, Shane Mercer and Matt Cross this year.
> 
> Can't decide if AEW will make a move for Buddy. On one hand, he's a super-talented worker but on another he's what you'd consider unessential and less sellable than the likes of Miro, Andrade and Malakai Black. He walks that line between good signing and 'ex-WWE guy they don't need' (which is something AEW has done well to avoid by not signing the likes of Heath Slater).
> 
> If they brought him in, perhaps the best thing to do would be as some messed up follower of his former rival Malakai Black, related to that video Malakai made where he mentioned 'Matthew'. Because Buddy doesn't have great charisma but seems to mesh well with Tommy End.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1401176038936174592


Honestly though, Brian Cage should be extremely careful working indy dates. Dude was delayed several months debuting in the company off a bicep tear he got either training or working an independent show. Dude is jacked to the point he could tear a muscle walking to the ring or carrying a glass of milk, but it sounds like he's doing a lot of stretching and yoga work to avoid that. Just don't wanna see the guy sidelined at this point for a thousand dollar payday.


----------



## Erik.

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/oj5n8j


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Erik. said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/oj5n8j


‘They have no characters and long-term storytelling is a myth’


----------



## Erik.

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/ojkghl


----------



## 3venflow

Mikey Rukus going to sing the intro live soon?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1415114182479986691


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Looks pretty


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1415496024815243266


----------



## Chan Hung

So what will Rampage be like, considering it is one hour long? 2 big matches? Or quite a few that are super short? Mostly segments, promos? Any info?


----------



## 3venflow

Anyone hear Meltzer's comments on Andrade? He's very cold on the guy so far in AEW and thinks he needs to step up big time to be anything special. I think it's too early to draw any conclusions.

Looks like Aaron Solow has dropped the W on the end of his name.


----------



## rich110991

3venflow said:


> Anyone hear Meltzer's comments on Andrade? He's very cold on the guy so far in AEW and thinks he needs to step up big time to be anything special. I think it's too early to draw any conclusions.
> 
> Looks like Aaron Solow has dropped the W on the end of his name.
> 
> View attachment 104293


I think Andrade’s promo was awesome this week. “Tell them El Idolo is looking for them” ... the way the crowd reacted to that line made it so much better admittedly! He could make that a catchphrase to be honest!


----------



## RiverFenix

I'd guess 3-4 matches, and a lot of the "Road To..." promos to sell next Dynamite, and general highlight packages. Given it's day and timeslot, it's looking at grabbing Smackdown viewers so it can't be DARK or Elevation put on television. It needs to be slick and since it's taped cleaned up in post.


3venflow said:


> Can't decide if AEW will make a move for Buddy. On one hand, he's a super-talented worker but on another he's what you'd consider unessential and less sellable than the likes of Miro, Andrade and Malakai Black. He walks that line between good signing and 'ex-WWE guy they don't need' (which is something AEW has done well to avoid by not signing the likes of Heath Slater).
> 
> If they brought him in, perhaps the best thing to do would be as some messed up follower of his former rival Malakai Black, related to that video Malakai made where he mentioned 'Matthew'. Because Buddy doesn't have great charisma but seems to mesh well with Tommy End.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1401176038936174592


Observer is saying Murphy will be a major target of Impact. Could be a good spot for him. They could offer up him winning eventual Impact Title match against Omega. They could sell him as their work rate "Best in the World" guy. 

NJPW would probably be his ideal wrestling landing spot, but if he wants to live in the US he'll likely need a US company based contract to get the necessary visa.


----------



## Aedubya

Why have the Cultaholic YouTube channel stopped reviewing Dynamite episodes?
Strange


----------



## RiverFenix

Andrade has had a less than stellar run to this point. His debut was weird with Vickie, than he's had one match vs Sydal to this point, and seems intent to talk for himself. Now he has some butler handing him a ipad to show a picture of DT and then brush lint off him? 

If his first feud is going to be DT them maybe it's in a holding pattern as Fenix was injured (however cleared to be back soon now) and PAC back holed up in UK. I still think the best play here would see Penta and Fenix turn on PAC and side with Andrade as Triángulo de la Muerte but maybe in picking a one-on-three fight Andrade has Los Ingobernobles back-up waiting in the shadows.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Aedubya said:


> Why have the Cultaholic YouTube channel stopped reviewing Dynamite episodes?
> Strange


mmm - dunno

i only watch Simon Miller’s
Ups and downs anyway - the rest of whatculture and cultaholic can fly a kite for all i care


----------



## TD Stinger

3venflow said:


> Anyone hear Meltzer's comments on Andrade? He's very cold on the guy so far in AEW and thinks he needs to step up big time to be anything special. I think it's too early to draw any conclusions.


TBF I think there's some beef with Andrade & Meltzer there given Meltzer's comments towards Charlotte earlier in the year and Andrade's response.

I do think it's far too early to judge but Andrade's presentation so far in AEW is not up to par. I know they can't have Zelina Vega, but to unlock Andrade's full potential, you need something like Zelina Vega. And Vickie ain't that.

As far as his in ring performances go, even that LuchaBlog guy on Twitter was expressing his dissapointment in Andrade after seeing his match with Laredo Kid. And the match with Sydal to me wasn't that hot either. Hopefully his AEW run goes like his NXT run. Cold to start but hot once he found his footing.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo!

TD Stinger said:


> TBF I think there's some beef with Andrade & Meltzer there given Meltzer's comments towards Charlotte earlier in the year and Andrade's response.
> 
> I do think it's far too early to judge but Andrade's presentation so far in AEW is not up to par. I know they can't have Zelina Vega, but to unlock Andrade's full potential, you need something like Zelina Vega. And Vickie ain't that.
> 
> As far as his in ring performances go, even that LuchaBlog guy on Twitter was expressing his dissapointment in Andrade after seeing his match with Laredo Kid. And the match with Sydal to me wasn't that hot either. Hopefully his AEW run goes like his NXT run. Cold to start but hot once he found his footing.


If there's any beef it would be from Andrade, I just think Meltzer isn't really impressed with his debut so far. Sounded like he was expecting a better match from a guy trying to make his mark in a new company, and while Sydal was giving it his all, Andrade seemed kind of off, his promos haven't been lighting the world on fire, and the connection with Vickie seems like a hindrance. 

I'm wondering if he's trying to wrestle a more brawling type style, that's what it looked like at least. If he is I don't think it fits him as well.


----------



## rich110991

Over 15,000 tickets sold for the NYC show. Not bad for a “piss ant company” 😂🥱


----------



## 3venflow

Brian Cage vs. Laredo Kid on a New Era Wrestling indie show last night. Cage sure loves roaming these small indies.


----------



## RiverFenix

Cage working all these indie dates is reason why I wouldn't push him any further in AEW. Certainly would never put a title on him.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Cage working all these indie dates is reason why I wouldn't push him any further in AEW. Certainly would never put a title on him.


i think Archer has the same issue

he does a lot of indies still


----------



## Chan Hung

3venflow said:


> Brian Cage vs. Laredo Kid on a New Era Wrestling indie show last night. Cage sure loves roaming these small indies.


He is headlining there i imagine. If not that would be pretty sad.


----------



## Chan Hung

Jericho is live right now, incase anyone cares going over history and his book


----------



## 3venflow

IMPACT spoilers...

...

...

...

...

Kenny 'By God' Omega just did a full-on brutal and bloody hardcore match with Sami Callihan at Slammiversary. Both men bled which is pretty rare for Kenny, who worked his ass off and took some sick bumps. Not sure how wise it is for him to take such bumps with injuries, but he showed again what a big performer he is and this is a match that will have people talking.



Spoiler



Kenny retained and Bullet Club leader JAY WHITE appeared after the match, holy shit!




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1416585078969352192

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1416586921472626688

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1416588126802296840

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1416589856533327874

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1416588032766062600
Good Brothers also won back the IMPACT Tag Title which means all five members of The Elite have gold.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> IMPACT spoilers...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...
> 
> Kenny 'By God' Omega just did a full-on brutal and bloody hardcore match with Sami Callihan at Slammiversary. Both men bled which is pretty rare for Kenny, who worked his ass off and took some sick bumps. Not sure how wise it is for him to take such bumps with injuries, but he showed again what a big performer he is and this is a match that will have people talking.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Kenny retained and Bullet Club leader JAY WHITE appeared after the match, holy shit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1416585078969352192
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1416586921472626688
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1416588126802296840
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1416589856533327874
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1416588032766062600
> Good Brothers also won back the IMPACT Tag Title which means all five members of The Elite have gold.


that ending is interesting


----------



## rich110991

I really don’t like the partnership with Impact. It doesn’t benefit AEW in my opinion.


----------



## TD Stinger

The partnership with Impact got them Don Callis sooner than they probably would have and the gives them a relationship with one of the bigger North American promotions out there to increase their "web" over the wrestling world. Even if they don't use it for much other than to prop up Kenny with their title, the partnership doesn't hurt anything.


----------



## LongPig666

Aedubya said:


> Why have the Cultaholic YouTube channel stopped reviewing Dynamite episodes?
> Strange


YouTube algorithms I believe. I think Cultaholic got notification that they were not financially viable anymore so have moved to a podcast along with WTF moments and "Wrestlers of the Week". Shame really because I loved "Wrestlers of the Week" by Jack the Jobber.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

good BTE - skip the Vickie / nyla shit

great callback to when brandon joined dark order for that beat down


----------



## Aedubya

LongPig666 said:


> YouTube algorithms I believe. I think Cultaholic got notification that they were not financially viable anymore so have moved to a podcast along with WTF moments and "Wrestlers of the Week". Shame really because I loved "Wrestlers of the Week" by Jack the Jobber.


CRAZY


----------



## bdon

LifeInCattleClass said:


> good BTE - skip the Vickie / nyla shit
> 
> great callback to when brandon joined dark order for that beat down


And mf’ers really don’t get the Elite’s version of storytelling. Fucking wrestling fans need it spelled out to them in simple terms. Elite is just too high brow for them with their quest to build an Elite Universe akin to the Marvel Cinematic Universe.


----------



## Prosper

Agreed @TD Stinger . Andrade really needs Salina de la Renta or someone to help him or it'll be hard for him to catch fire. Zelina would have been perfect just like she was in WWE.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

bdon said:


> And mf’ers really don’t get the Elite’s version of storytelling. Fucking wrestling fans need it spelled out to them in simple terms. Elite is just too high brow for them with their quest to build an Elite Universe akin to the Marvel Cinematic Universe.


they’ll get it during the payoffs - and then afterwards we’ll hear how they were ‘always fans of the direction’


----------



## 3venflow

Omega spoiler.



Spoiler



Brian Myers will be Kenny Omega's next challenger for the IMPACT World Title at Emergence. Guess Kenny is going to be hanging on to that gold for a while longer yet.[/quote]


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1417840470043025412


----------



## rich110991

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1417840470043025412


It’s a beautiful thing


----------



## 3venflow

'On July 19, AEW applied to trademark "The First Dance" for entertainment services.'

Wonder if this could be for one of the TNT specials next year?


----------



## RiverFenix

3venflow said:


> 'On July 19, AEW applied to trademark "The First Dance" for entertainment services.'
> 
> Wonder if this could be for one of the TNT specials next year?


Could be the annual Dynamite Anniversary show special name in October, between All Out and Full Gear.


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1418278470224863238


----------



## NamelessJobber

Finally..

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1418282316984721409


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Ego’s vlog


----------



## Erik.

3venflow said:


> 'On July 19, AEW applied to trademark "The First Dance" for entertainment services.'
> 
> Wonder if this could be for one of the TNT specials next year?


I imagine it's either:


Related to an AEW/NJPW PPV event and it's going to be called "The First Dance"
Something regarding Chicago being "The First Dance" when it comes to how AEW came about (All In PPV etc held in Chicago) - obviously as a play of words on "The Last Dance" documentary regarding the Chicago Bulls.

Worth noting that CM Punk has already started trolling by recently having the music from The Last Dance on his Instagram story. Which is no doubt in some kind of relation that CM Punk is known for.


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1418562103082983427


----------



## 3venflow

Apparently Lee Johnson will challenge Miro for the TNT Title at the Homecoming show at Daily's Place (per the Dark spoilers).


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> Apparently Lee Johnson will challenge Miro for the TNT Title at the Homecoming show at Daily's Place (per the Dark spoilers).


poor Lee, to die so young


----------



## RiverFenix

3venflow said:


> Apparently Lee Johnson will challenge Miro for the TNT Title at the Homecoming show at Daily's Place (per the Dark spoilers).


Miro is shit-talking Cody in socials, maybe this match with Big Shotty will further set up that collision course. Though Cody has his focus on Black right now.


----------



## Aedubya

3venflow said:


> Apparently Lee Johnson will challenge Miro for the TNT Title at the Homecoming show at Daily's Place (per the Dark spoilers).


Cheers for spoiling


----------



## Bubbly2

Can someone give me some good news and tell me ITV/AEW are talking of making Dynamite easier to watch than Friday night at 11pm?

Scratch that.

11.50pm!


----------



## rich110991

Bubbly2 said:


> Can someone give me some good news and tell me ITV/AEW are talking of making Dynamite easier to watch than Friday night at 11pm?
> 
> Scratch that.
> 
> 11.50pm!


I watch it on my phone on a stream on Wednesday nights, live, for free. But if you’re waiting till Friday you could wait till Saturday and watch it on ITV Hub whatever time you want??


----------



## Bubbly2

rich110991 said:


> I watch it on my phone on a stream on Wednesday nights, live, for free. But if you’re waiting till Friday you could wait till Saturday and watch it on ITV Hub whatever time you want??


Yeah I could, it's just a pain. The biggest issue is it means I have to avoid spoilers for a few days. I wish I could watch it on Thursday or something.


----------



## rich110991

Bubbly2 said:


> Yeah I could, it's just a pain. The biggest issue is it means I have to avoid spoilers for a few days. I wish I could watch it on Thursday or something.


You can?? On the internet??


----------



## omaroo

Either get legit sub for fite TV in UK and watch live or get sub to IPTV and watch again via fite TV, tnt, TSN


----------



## Bubbly2

rich110991 said:


> You can?? On the internet??


Is there a decent website for it?


----------



## rich110991

Bubbly2 said:


> Is there a decent website for it?


Yeah I’ll message you


----------



## Prized Fighter

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1418588794777972740
This looks like a great character choice for Deeb. It seems she is pissed that she was out of action due to her knee injury and going to make others feel her pain by destroying their knees. Solid choice for a submission based wrestler.


----------



## CM Buck

3venflow said:


> Apparently Lee Johnson will challenge Miro for the TNT Title at the Homecoming show at Daily's Place (per the Dark spoilers).


Normally I'd tell you to watch the spoilers but considering I have a better chance of getting into the pants of Bella thorne than Lee has of actually winning I'm just going to let it go


----------



## 3venflow

This gif is cool af.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1418925896564609024


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Lol - prime Bucks


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1419023464179118082


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Matt Cardona just beat Nick Gage for the GCW title and the fans threw trash at him. Not sure if this means Gage is coming to AEW permanently, but I hope not.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1419143232584302593

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1419151562405027844*


----------



## Big Booty Bex

The Legit DMD said:


> *Matt Cardona just beat Nick Gage for the GCW title and the fans threw trash at him. Not sure if this means Gage is coming to AEW permanently, but I hope not.
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1419143232584302593
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1419151562405027844*


"Fuck this shit!"

lmao


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Kinda relevant to AEW - Zack ryder won the GCW title from nick gage - and madness ensued

he proclaims himself the face of the GCW universe and he loves them - dude has finally found his heel character - Cena on the indies

madness


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1419144075069071361


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

A lot of people might hate this - but Emi is legit AF


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1419143781933228037


----------



## 3venflow

I think Gage vs. Cardona should be a contender for feud of the year. The contrast of the two guys, the nuclear heat it has drawn, just fantastic and old school to the core.

I imagine that is a set up for Gage winning the belt back.

Emi was good in the women's eliminator tournament and is 100x better without the stupid Freddie Mercury gimmick. She should come in as the arrogant Japanese queen and you can easily run feuds with Britt, Shida or Riho.

Emi vs. VENY is the AEW women's MOTYC that no one will talk about because it happened in Japan, but it was up there with the best of the division this year.


----------



## Erik.

Cardrona - the biggest heel on the indies. Who on earth would have thought that a year ago?

Calling himself an ECW legend and going on to beat Nick Gage is top tier. I am all for it.


----------



## Prized Fighter

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1419151677991669761
This is one of the best promos I have ever heard Cardona/Ryder cut.


----------



## Erik.

Prized Fighter said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1419151677991669761
> This is one of the best promos I have ever heard Cardona/Ryder cut.


Can't believe how red the vest is. 🤣


----------



## 3venflow

Kenny Omega still wants the women's division showcased more.

Omega has been a big proponent in highlighting the AEW women's division, having a hand in producing and bringing in talent. Omega previously preached patience going into 2020 after fans complained about the lack of women's wrestling and women showcased on Dynamite in 2019.

"The content I think we're lacking is in our women's division. I would love to see Rampage be a home to more women's wrestling. I want people to see and appreciate and enjoy the talent we have to offer. I hope we get to show some of these matches that perhaps aren't seen by those people. We have a lot of great talent on Dark and people maybe don't want to watch our YouTube channel. Maybe they just want to watch Dynamite and want to see a television product. I get that. I think the extra hour with Rampage, rather than give them more Chris Jericho, more Kenny Omega, more MJF and the guys you know you're going to see on Dynamite; I'd rather give them all of the extremely talented individuals that maybe you don't see that week. I feel like we have incredibly gifted female wrestlers that have been working very hard and fighting for a spot and maybe it's time for them to get more. I think that would count as a variation on more women's wrestling. We always try to have a variant," said Omega on Wrestling Observer Radio.

Omega went to say that he wants to keep the variety in AEW and believes Rampage will continue to showcase just that. He also praised AEW women's talent like Jade Cargill, Penelope Ford, Britt Baker, Serena Deeb, and others for working hard.

AEW Rampage debuts on Friday, August 13.









Kenny Omega Wants AEW Rampage To Be A Home For More Women's Wrestling | Fightful News


Kenny Omega discusses the AEW women's division.



www.fightful.com


----------



## rich110991

Can’t wait to have 2 episodes of AEW per week!


----------



## RiverFenix

3venflow said:


> Kenny Omega still wants the women's division showcased more.
> 
> Omega has been a big proponent in highlighting the AEW women's division, having a hand in producing and bringing in talent. Omega previously preached patience going into 2020 after fans complained about the lack of women's wrestling and women showcased on Dynamite in 2019.
> 
> "The content I think we're lacking is in our women's division. I would love to see Rampage be a home to more women's wrestling. I want people to see and appreciate and enjoy the talent we have to offer. I hope we get to show some of these matches that perhaps aren't seen by those people. We have a lot of great talent on Dark and people maybe don't want to watch our YouTube channel. Maybe they just want to watch Dynamite and want to see a television product. I get that. I think the extra hour with Rampage, rather than give them more Chris Jericho, more Kenny Omega, more MJF and the guys you know you're going to see on Dynamite; I'd rather give them all of the extremely talented individuals that maybe you don't see that week. I feel like we have incredibly gifted female wrestlers that have been working very hard and fighting for a spot and maybe it's time for them to get more. I think that would count as a variation on more women's wrestling. We always try to have a variant," said Omega on Wrestling Observer Radio.
> 
> Omega went to say that he wants to keep the variety in AEW and believes Rampage will continue to showcase just that. He also praised AEW women's talent like Jade Cargill, Penelope Ford, Britt Baker, Serena Deeb, and others for working hard.
> 
> AEW Rampage debuts on Friday, August 13.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kenny Omega Wants AEW Rampage To Be A Home For More Women's Wrestling | Fightful News
> 
> 
> Kenny Omega discusses the AEW women's division.
> 
> 
> 
> www.fightful.com


Lip Service. Omega has been saying this type of thing all along and then Women booked like an afterthought. I mean if only somebody with the power to make it happen felt this way...


----------



## omaroo

Women's division has been booked pretty poor for the most part. Maybe get someone in who just focuses on that division and push it forward? 

In terms of Rampage I still believe 1 hour ain't enough whether in 1 Year or 2 years they really need to make it 2 hours with all the talent they have to showcase more.


----------



## Chan Hung

Prized Fighter said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1418588794777972740
> This looks like a great character choice for Deeb. It seems she is pissed that she was out of action due to her knee injury and going to make others feel her pain by destroying their knees. Solid choice for a submission based wrestler.


FUCK YES. GIVE ME INSANCE CRAZY BITCH DEEB PLEASE


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

3venflow said:


> Kenny Omega still wants the women's division showcased more.
> 
> Omega has been a big proponent in highlighting the AEW women's division, having a hand in producing and bringing in talent. Omega previously preached patience going into 2020 after fans complained about the lack of women's wrestling and women showcased on Dynamite in 2019.
> 
> "The content I think we're lacking is in our women's division. I would love to see Rampage be a home to more women's wrestling. I want people to see and appreciate and enjoy the talent we have to offer. I hope we get to show some of these matches that perhaps aren't seen by those people. We have a lot of great talent on Dark and people maybe don't want to watch our YouTube channel. Maybe they just want to watch Dynamite and want to see a television product. I get that. I think the extra hour with Rampage, rather than give them more Chris Jericho, more Kenny Omega, more MJF and the guys you know you're going to see on Dynamite; I'd rather give them all of the extremely talented individuals that maybe you don't see that week. I feel like we have incredibly gifted female wrestlers that have been working very hard and fighting for a spot and maybe it's time for them to get more. I think that would count as a variation on more women's wrestling. We always try to have a variant," said Omega on Wrestling Observer Radio.
> 
> Omega went to say that he wants to keep the variety in AEW and believes Rampage will continue to showcase just that. He also praised AEW women's talent like Jade Cargill, Penelope Ford, Britt Baker, Serena Deeb, and others for working hard.
> 
> AEW Rampage debuts on Friday, August 13.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kenny Omega Wants AEW Rampage To Be A Home For More Women's Wrestling | Fightful News
> 
> 
> Kenny Omega discusses the AEW women's division.
> 
> 
> 
> www.fightful.com


*Finally, some good news about the women's division. This is exactly what I was hoping for with Rampage. I'm so tired of the never ending cycle of "random contender wins for 3 weeks and is never seen again."*


----------



## Aedubya

That Cardona vest was originally red no?


----------



## Prosper

Time was always the issue. It'll be nice to see more of Tay Conti, Serena Deeb, Red Velvet, Leyla Hirsch, Jade Cargill, and Riho when Rampage starts.


----------



## Erik.

Aedubya said:


> That Cardona vest was originally red no?


Nope.

This is the beginning of the match:


----------



## Aedubya

Hahaha


----------



## LongPig666

Some assumption on viewership numbers and ticket sales but a good and positive watch for AEW fans.


----------



## rich110991

LongPig666 said:


> Some assumption on viewership numbers and ticket sales but a good and positive watch for AEW fans.


Nothing but truth!!


----------



## omaroo

LongPig666 said:


> Some assumption on viewership numbers and ticket sales but a good and positive watch for AEW fans.


Excellent points that were made in that video. 

Can't really disagree with any of it.


----------



## rich110991

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1419741121224318989
I’m not suggesting anything, but this was interesting.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

rich110991 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1419741121224318989
> I’m not suggesting anything, but this was interesting.


yah, saw it too

IMO i’ve always thought Charlotte would be heading to aew after him / she’s a Flair… wwe is not in her blood

competition with wwe is


----------



## rich110991

LifeInCattleClass said:


> yah, saw it too
> 
> IMO i’ve always thought Charlotte would be heading to aew after him / she’s a Flair… wwe is not in her blood
> 
> competition with wwe is


She would be a MASSIVE heel in AEW. Money 💰


----------



## Prosper

Meh I don't want Charlotte in AEW personally. I can't stand her. Personal feelings aside though, it would be a good signing if they can get her.


----------



## Aedubya

LifeInCattleClass said:


> yah, saw it too
> 
> IMO i’ve always thought Charlotte would be heading to aew after him / she’s a Flair… wwe is not in her blood
> 
> competition with wwe is


Saw what?


----------



## Chan Hung

rich110991 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1419741121224318989
> I’m not suggesting anything, but this was interesting.


Is that a spoiler she isn't winning summerslam? LOL


----------



## DammitChrist

LifeInCattleClass said:


> yah, saw it too
> 
> IMO i’ve always thought Charlotte would be heading to aew after him / she’s a Flair… wwe is not in her blood
> 
> competition with wwe is


Yea, I don't really care much for the resentment or for the hatred by her naysayers.

Charlotte Flair would be a BIG get for the women's division of AEW


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Aedubya said:


> Saw what?


the tweet 🤷‍♂️


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Meltzer exposed as a hack yet again:*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1419768417490505745


Prosper said:


> Time was always the issue. It'll be nice to see more of Tay Conti, Serena Deeb, Red Velvet, Leyla Hirsch, Jade Cargill, and Riho when Rampage starts.


*Not true at all. They CHOSE not to prioritize women's wrestling over 20 minute fluff matches, usually involving jobbers.*


----------



## rbl85

Not being a fan of dumbasses throwing things at wrestlers is not being out of touch for me.


----------



## ProjectGargano

The Legit DMD said:


> *Meltzer exposed as a hack yet again:*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1419768417490505745
> *Not true at all. They CHOSE not to prioritize women's wrestling over 20 minute fluff matches, usually involving jobbers.*


I am not saying that those were plants but the owner of GCW (Brett Lauderdale) would not admit it if they were.


----------



## Aedubya

LifeInCattleClass said:


> the tweet 🤷‍♂️


Never seen it


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Aedubya said:


> Never seen it




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1419741121224318989
El Idolo suggesting they’ll be ‘in the same corner’ soon

ie> as i interpret it - in aew


----------



## rich110991

LifeInCattleClass said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1419741121224318989
> El Idolo suggesting they’ll be ‘in the same corner’ soon
> 
> ie> as i interpret it - in aew


To be fair he didn’t say soon he said in the future but we can dream 😂


----------



## Aedubya

Cool


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Andrade clearly means Championship corner. He should be smart enough not to publicly tamper with a contracted wrestler.*


----------



## 3venflow

'In living color'... are they teasing us?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1420052610698989569
Also, MJF really is something else.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1420047577160962055


----------



## A PG Attitude

3venflow said:


> 'In living color'... are they teasing us?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1420052610698989569
> Also, MJF really is something else.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1420047577160962055


MJF is such a dick 🤣


----------



## Prosper

This was one year ago. Time flies during a pandemic.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1418203668768243713


----------



## omaroo

Prosper said:


> This was one year ago. Time flies during a pandemic.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1418203668768243713


What a guy. 

Great look old school vibes. 

One of the best in the business on the mic.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Long term storytelling  

image from 2015


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1420110052871098368


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Posted in main thread - but just in case it gets lost in the shuffle

road to FFTF

pretty good


----------



## rich110991

Road to Dynamite 🔥

Although the video is great… I’m really not comfortable with this Nick Gage thing 🤷‍♂️ Yeah people can change after being convicted but is he even sorry? He’s bragging about it and AEW are hyping the fact that he committed armed robbery… that’s not cool. Saying that you will “carve someone up” is not cool. And I don’t want to see someone using things like a pizza cutter or a fork last week, that’s not cool either 🤷‍♂️ Maybe attitudes towards knife crime are different in the USA but in the UK I just don’t find any of this appropriate.

Edit - I don’t want it to be PG either, but this is too much.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

rich110991 said:


> Road to Dynamite 🔥
> 
> Although the video is great… I’m really not comfortable with this Nick Gage thing 🤷‍♂️ Yeah people can change after being convicted but is he even sorry? He’s bragging about it and AEW are hyping the fact that he committed armed robbery… that’s not cool. Saying that you will “carve someone up” is not cool. And I don’t want to see someone using things like a pizza cutter or a fork last week, that’s not cool either 🤷‍♂️ Maybe attitudes towards knife crime are different in the USA but in the UK I just don’t find any of this appropriate.
> 
> Edit - I don’t want it to be PG either, but this is too much.


ehhh- if it was a serious robbery where people got hurt, then i’d be with you

but he handed a note to the cashier, took a couple thousand bucks, was supposedly not armed and went for a piss-up weekend

then felt bad and turned himself in

y’know - addict stuff

doesn’t excuse it of course / but he did his time 

pps> yeah, knife crime is definitely perceived different in US vs Uk - can see why ‘carve up’ does not sit right with you

fair play


----------



## MyronGainsBrah

3venflow said:


> 'In living color'... are they teasing us?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1420052610698989569
> Also, MJF really is something else.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1420047577160962055



In 'Living Color'...


----------



## 3venflow

AEW wrestling cards are coming later this year courtesy of Upper Deck.









AEW Wrestling Cards Coming from Upper Deck in Fall, 2021


Details on Upper Deck acquiring the AEW wrestling card license and info on around when the first set might be released.



www.beckett.com


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1420915270978351106
Frankie has headed back to IMPACT to get his hands on The Elite, with this booked for next week:


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1420915270978351106
> Frankie has headed back to IMPACT to get his hands on The Elite, with this booked for next week:
> 
> View attachment 105324


love how Kaz is front and centre there


----------



## thorn123

How good is santana … he hasn’t had much chance to showcase his talent … he is the real deal


----------



## rich110991

They’ve sold over 10,000 for the Chicago show already.


----------



## RogueSlayer

rich110991 said:


> They’ve sold over 10,000 for the Chicago show already.


 That's incredible and that's only the pre sale shows how hot the company is right now.


----------



## 3venflow

AEW has filed to trademark 'King of Harts'. Sounds like they could be doing something Owen Hart related?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Don’t know if true


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1421672325469048835
seems like it is


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1421673686772424709


----------



## RiverFenix

3venflow said:


> AEW has filed to trademark 'King of Harts'. Sounds like they could be doing something Owen Hart related?


Or a Brian Pillman Jr heel turn. 

Oje Hart isn't a wrestler, but a human rights lawyer as far as I can find. Maybe the family signed off on AEW doing something Owen related, but it would be kind of strange. Harry Smith signed with WWE recently, TJ Wilson is retired. Annis is probably still in jail. 

Pillman Jr. and Jack Evans teaming up as a troll "King of Harts" team would probably amuse me.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hangman is great 

And will be ‘tan as fuck’


----------



## 3venflow

Malakai Black, Orange Cassidy and Evil Uno all appeared at the PWG return show last night. Cassidy beat Uno in a singles match and Malakai saved Bandido from a beatdown then hugged Brody King and said he'd be back for the next show.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1422054610399756292

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1422055423306211330


----------



## sim8

3venflow said:


> Malakai Black, Orange Cassidy and Evil Uno all appeared at the PWG return show last night. Cassidy beat Uno in a singles match and Malakai saved Bandido from a beatdown then hugged Brody King and said he'd be back for the next show.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1422054610399756292
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1422055423306211330


Where can we watch PWG shows online? Not asking for an illegal stream. Genuinely asking if the show is available on Pay Per View. I dont think fite has it...


----------



## rich110991

They sold out the United Center in 5 minutes.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Well, now he’s just trolling


----------



## Prosper

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Well, now he’s just trolling
> 
> View attachment 105609



Is that United Center? Well damn.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Prosper said:


> Is that United Center? Well damn.


lol, nope

i was taking it as a ‘next time, get a bigger place’ - since United is sold out so quick

think its soldier field


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Well, now he’s just trolling
> 
> View attachment 105609


He's enjoying the view.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Chan Hung said:


> He's enjoying the view.


he posted 2 stadiums back to back


----------



## Mainboy

Anyone know in the UK where I can watch AEW on Wednesday's and how many shoes is there per week?


----------



## rich110991

Mainboy said:


> Anyone know in the UK where I can watch AEW on Wednesday's and how many shoes is there per week?


On Fite TV app for like £3.50 a month and Dynamite is a Wednesday, Rampage is starting on the 13th on a Friday. And then there’s Dark and Elevation on YouTube but I don’t normally watch those so I don’t know what days, one of them was on tonight.


----------



## Mainboy

rich110991 said:


> On Fite TV app for like £3.50 a month and Dynamite is a Wednesday, Rampage is starting on the 13th on a Friday. And then there’s Dark and Elevation on YouTube but I don’t normally watch those so I don’t know what days, one of them was on tonight.


Cheers. Worth signing up to Fite TV for the 2 weekyl shows and plus any ppv. Think it's time to start watching AEW again.


----------



## rich110991

Mainboy said:


> Cheers. Worth signing up to Fite TV for the 2 weekyl shows and plus any ppv. Think it's time to start watching AEW again.


It doesn’t include PPVs. I just watch them on a live stream online


----------



## Prosper

FiteTV doesn't work for me anymore. I have no way of watching without commercials now.


----------



## DammitChrist

rich110991 said:


> On Fite TV app for like £3.50 a month and Dynamite is a Wednesday, Rampage is starting on the 13th on a Friday. And then there’s Dark and Elevation on YouTube but I don’t normally watch those so I don’t know what days, one of them was on tonight.


Elevation airs on Monday nights, and AEW Dark usually airs on Tuesday nights


----------



## Mainboy

DammitChrist said:


> Elevation airs on Monday nights, and AEW Dark usually airs on Tuesday nights


Cheers. Will be joining you chaps to watch the show tomorrow night. Hopefully it's a good one.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Mainboy said:


> Cheers. Will be joining you chaps to watch the show tomorrow night. Hopefully it's a good one.


have you watched it before? Or is it first time?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Kenta laying down his marker 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1422573710062542849


----------



## sim8

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Kenta laying down his marker
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1422573710062542849


Depends how many matches Punk is willing to do. A Kenta match could be great but it probably isn't in the top ten matches i want


----------



## Mainboy

LifeInCattleClass said:


> have you watched it before? Or is it first time?


Watched the first few shows but haven't since.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Mainboy said:


> Watched the first few shows but haven't since.


ah, ok - hope you enjoy it then mate

you are getting 'in' just before the hot shows - so its a good time for it


----------



## Chan Hung

https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/domino-controversy-powerbombs-wrestling-community-171300268.html



Yahoo although not a major website has an article on pizza gate LMFAO


----------



## rich110991

Chan Hung said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/domino-controversy-powerbombs-wrestling-community-171300268.html
> 
> 
> 
> Yahoo although not a major website has an article on pizza gate LMFAO


You’re easily amused lol and I think people are over it now 🤷‍♂️


----------



## 3venflow

Per Cody's press conference, AEW is bringing back the ring canvas with the logo for Rampage.


----------



## Prosper

Jericho's response to Vince McMahon's comments about AEW not being competition:


*"Well, what else is he going to say? You know, and to respond to that, we don't see WWE as competition. And he was smart to say that," Jericho began. ""We're not worried about what WWE is and we haven't been since day one. We weren't worried about what NXT did. The whole time with the NXT vs. AEW war, which ended in a total abysmal failure for NXT, we never once had a TV screen watching what they were doing when we were doing it. We didn't know what segments they were in. We didn't know any of that. Now, the WWE way is you're watching what the competition is doing when they were on, we didn't do that. 

"And it was no disrespect," he continued. "We just didn't care. We were too busy worrying about our own company and about our own stories, and about our own show to care what anybody else is doing. And that's one of the reasons why we did so well is that we were concentrating on AEW, not anything else."*


----------



## Erik.

3venflow said:


> Per Cody's press conference, AEW is bringing back the ring canvas with the logo for Rampage.


Wonder if it'll be painted on like in NJPW or if it'll be vinyl and a slip hazard.


----------



## omaroo

3venflow said:


> Per Cody's press conference, AEW is bringing back the ring canvas with the logo for Rampage.


Should look cool.

Wonder if they do same thing for dynamite down the line.


----------



## Mainboy

LifeInCattleClass said:


> ah, ok - hope you enjoy it then mate
> 
> you are getting 'in' just before the hot shows - so its a good time for it


Time to give it another shot especially if the likes of Punk/Bryan are all coming in.


----------



## Chan Hung

__





Loading…






www.yahoo.com





How will that affect NY's AEW event?


----------



## Prized Fighter

Chan Hung said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loading…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How will that affect NY's AEW event?


63% of New York's population has had at least one vaccine shot. I don't think the new requirements will effect AEW. Plus Arthur Ashe has a retractable roof, so they could make it an outdoor venue.


----------



## Chan Hung

Prized Fighter said:


> 63% of New York's population has had at least one vaccine shot. I don't think the new requirements will effect AEW. Plus Arthur Ashe has a retractable roof, so they could make it an outdoor venue.


Great! Hopefully things go as planned. Its okay if masks are needed, just bring the fans back!!!


----------



## RogueSlayer

Exclusive: WWE Worried That SummerSlam May Be Cancelled, Anticipating A Return To ThunderDome


WWE’s SummerSlam PPV is scheduled to take place on August 21st from Allegiant Stadium in Las Vegas, Nevada… or so they hope. It has previously been reported that with new cases of COVID rises daily, both AEW and WWE have been discussing contingency plans internally in case of more restrictions...



www.bodyslam.net





The United Centre and Arthur Ashe stadium shows could be cancelled because of this killing any momentum AEW was building.


----------



## sim8

RogueSlayer said:


> Exclusive: WWE Worried That SummerSlam May Be Cancelled, Anticipating A Return To ThunderDome
> 
> 
> WWE’s SummerSlam PPV is scheduled to take place on August 21st from Allegiant Stadium in Las Vegas, Nevada… or so they hope. It has previously been reported that with new cases of COVID rises daily, both AEW and WWE have been discussing contingency plans internally in case of more restrictions...
> 
> 
> 
> www.bodyslam.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The United Centre and Arthur Ashe stadium shows could be cancelled because of this killing any momentum AEW was building.


That would be awful but as long as they get to the Punk debut in 16 days before restrictions hit, it isn't the end of the world


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

dang


----------



## omaroo

Does seem the Chicago and NY shows may be affected big time. 

Things arent improving it seems with rising cases in the US. 

Hope doesn't ruin AEWS momentum.


----------



## rich110991

Oh man this is so shit


----------



## 3venflow

TK basically giving away the big signings on Busted, saying *after the next PPV*, AEW's roster will look really impressive.

He also said he wants to make more tickets available for the United Center. Current config is basically sold out at around 14k even though scalpers bought 3k of those and put them on resale.


----------



## omaroo

If shows go ahead then don't see why they can't get 18,000 at least at the United center.


----------



## 3venflow

Yeah, they need to sell every ticket they can for the United Center. If Punk is debuting there, the pop is going to be off the charts.


----------



## Erik.

3venflow said:


> Malakai Black, Orange Cassidy and Evil Uno all appeared at the PWG return show last night. Cassidy beat Uno in a singles match and Malakai saved Bandido from a beatdown then hugged Brody King and said he'd be back for the next show.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1422054610399756292
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1422055423306211330












House of Black incoming.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Miro interview


----------



## Prosper

Erik. said:


> House of Black incoming.


Black has such a cool look for a badass type dark vibed wrestler.


----------



## Erik.

Prosper said:


> Black has such a cool look for a badass type dark vibed wrestler.


Really excited to see his entrance and hear his theme song tonight.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Who will Dan Lambert bring to AEW? My bet is Filthy Tom Lawlor.


----------



## sim8

ProjectGargano said:


> Who will Dan Lambert bring to AEW? My bet is Filthy Tom Lawlor.


Is this leading to a Lance Archer match at All Out?


----------



## Erik.

ProjectGargano said:


> Who will Dan Lambert bring to AEW? My bet is Filthy Tom Lawlor.


King Mo, I reckon.

Tom Lawlor would be one hell of a get though.


----------



## Aedubya

ProjectGargano said:


> Who will Dan Lambert bring to AEW? My bet is Filthy Tom Lawlor.


Ken Shamrock


----------



## Prized Fighter

ProjectGargano said:


> Who will Dan Lambert bring to AEW? My bet is Filthy Tom Lawlor.


I am going out on a limb and say Braun. I would prefer Lawlor though.


----------



## Chan Hung

This is a bit old, a couple weeks or so, came across it today. It was actually pretty entertaining


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1423632392284168194
Man, I'd love to see FTR win the NWA tag belts. It'd be like Serena's NWA women's title reign and AEW has a ton of teams who could challenge. FTR vs. Varsity Blonds would be such an old school NWA match.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Hawlee Cromwell acused Darby Allin of abusing her. The SJW´s are already canceling Darby.


----------



## omaroo

ProjectGargano said:


> Hawlee Cromwell acused Darby Allin of abusing her. The SJW´s are already canceling Darby.


I really hope this doesn't affect his career. 

Unless there's proof then nothing should be done. 

I fucking hate the cancel culture and PC world as a whole.


----------



## ProjectGargano

AEW already making their new homegrown stars in Daniel Garcia and Wheeler Yuta. The guys are the best current young indie wrestlers right there.


----------



## BroncoBuster3

ProjectGargano said:


> AEW already making their new homegrown stars in Daniel Garcia and Wheeler Yuta. The guys are the best current young indie wrestlers right there.


No they aren't. They are good in ring and have sweet fuck all else going for them. AEW needs less good in ring talent and more larger than life characters that can entertain people. They already have 73 Daniel Garcia's and Wheeler Yuta's on the roster.


----------



## rich110991

BroncoBuster3 said:


> No they aren't. They are good in ring and have sweet fuck all else going for them. AEW needs less good in ring talent and more larger than life characters that can entertain people. They already have 73 Daniel Garcia's and Wheeler Yuta's on the roster.


If I were them (and they might be) I’d be investing a lot behind the scenes in improving Wardlow’s promo skills. He’s got the perfect look, could end up being a movie star.


----------



## Geert Wilders

rich110991 said:


> If I were them (and they might be) I’d be investing a lot behind the scenes in improving Wardlow’s promo skills. He’s got the perfect look, could end up being a movie star.


He needs a better look and a stronger character. Too generic I feel.


----------



## Prosper

Big Show on Punk & Bryan:

_“I’m excited about it. I don’t really know. I’ve heard, of course, some backstage scuttlebutt. I’m friends with Daniel Bryan and CM Punk both. I think if either one of those guys made a serious commitment to come to AEW, they would blow the roof off the industry. I think both those guys are incredible talents and they have a lot to offer any company that they join.

“Both of them will fit and like how they’re treated much more in AEW than they will anywhere else. There’s a lot more freedom for guys like Daniel Bryan and CM Punk to really excel and give the fans what they love most about them. There’s very little micromanaging in AEW. There’s a lot of trust in your professionalism and knowing who you are as a talent and what you bring to the table. There’s a lot of freedom to really amplify that and bring out the most for the fans. Personally, from where I’m sitting, I think it would be an incredible opportunity for Phil and Daniel to come here to AEW. If they do, that’s fantastic.”_


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Prosper said:


> Big Show on Punk & Bryan:
> 
> _“I’m excited about it. I don’t really know. I’ve heard, of course, some backstage scuttlebutt. I’m friends with Daniel Bryan and CM Punk both. I think if either one of those guys made a serious commitment to come to AEW, they would blow the roof off the industry. I think both those guys are incredible talents and they have a lot to offer any company that they join.
> 
> “Both of them will fit and like how they’re treated much more in AEW than they will anywhere else. There’s a lot more freedom for guys like Daniel Bryan and CM Punk to really excel and give the fans what they love most about them. There’s very little micromanaging in AEW. There’s a lot of trust in your professionalism and knowing who you are as a talent and what you bring to the table. There’s a lot of freedom to really amplify that and bring out the most for the fans. Personally, from where I’m sitting, I think it would be an incredible opportunity for Phil and Daniel to come here to AEW. If they do, that’s fantastic.”_


he‘s right

which isn’t something i say of Big Show often


----------



## 3venflow

According to the WON, Andrade wants his 'family' in AEW.

Those are:


Charlotte
Rush
Dragon Lee
Ric Flair

Man I'd love to see Dragon Lee in AEW. I feel like he'd be Fenix level and have some great matches. Rush would also be a solid get and it'd mean another of Mexico's biggest stars in AEW.

PAC/Penta/Fenix vs. Andrade/Rush/Dragon Lee would be incredible.


----------



## rich110991

3venflow said:


> According to the WON, Andrade wants his 'family' in AEW.
> 
> Those are:
> 
> 
> Charlotte
> Rush
> Dragon Lee
> Ric Flair
> 
> Man I'd love to see Dragon Lee in AEW. I feel like he'd be Fenix level and have some great matches. Rush would also be a solid get and it'd mean another of Mexico's biggest stars in AEW.
> 
> PAC/Penta/Fenix vs. Andrade/Rush/Dragon Lee would be incredible.


Oh man.. bow down to THE QUEEN 😬


----------



## ProjectGargano

3venflow said:


> According to the WON, Andrade wants his 'family' in AEW.
> 
> Those are:
> 
> 
> Charlotte
> Rush
> Dragon Lee
> Ric Flair
> 
> Man I'd love to see Dragon Lee in AEW. I feel like he'd be Fenix level and have some great matches. Rush would also be a solid get and it'd mean another of Mexico's biggest stars in AEW.
> 
> PAC/Penta/Fenix vs. Andrade/Rush/Dragon Lee would be incredible.


Rush and Dragon Lee are awesome. Only lefts Bandido lol


----------



## 3venflow

Miro has been taking acting classes.

In an interview with Action Sports JAX, Miro sat down and spoke about his current character in AEW.



> _“It came from exactly what it is. It is the Redeemer because as you know, I was somewhere else before and came in and was put in the position to be the best man for Kip Sabian which I thought was OK because I love Kip. I’m gonna do my due diligence and help him out. But then once that wedding hit, it gave me a PTSD, if you will. From then on, I decided this is not gonna be anymore and it’s gonna be my show. I’m here to redeem myself. That’s why I’m the Redeemer and have been through so much in my career that I’m ready to destroy people and then forgive them because this is what I do.
> It’s not about beating people and moving on. It’s about beating them and teaching them how to be better, but at the same time, establish me as the most dominant champion in professional sports. That TNT title is currently he most prestigious title the way it has been defended and protected. We don’t play basketball. I just kick people’s heads.”_


Miro also spoke about how he is now taking acting classes to help him be a better performer.



> _“I’m mostly focused on wrestling, but the schedule is definitely lighter compared to before. I love acting because it’s just a pretend thing. You just get out there and pretend a little bit. I did go to acting school because I thought it would help me in the ring. I feel like a lot of wrestlers don’t do that. They don’t work on their craft. Even if they’ve been wrestling for two or three years and make it on TV, they don’t feel like they need to practice their in-ring skills or promo skills. It’s the biggest mistake. You have to keep learning. You have to keep striving to learn more. Otherwise, if you think if you know it all, you might as well hang it up.”_











Miro Reveals He's Been Taking Acting Classes To Become A Better Performer


In an interview with Action Sports JAX, Miro sat down and spoke about his current character in AEW. “It came from exactly what it i [...]




 www.wrestlingnewssource.com


----------



## Prosper

Miro certainly gets it. You can tell his acting skills have improved too.


----------



## Prosper

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1423398207346913280


----------



## 3venflow

Every jobber in AEW is going to be part of the Nightmare Family soon. I'm not even sure I'd call it a faction at this point, more of a billboard for the training center.


----------



## DammitChrist

3venflow said:


> Every jobber in AEW is going to be part of the Nightmare Family soon. I'm not even sure I'd call it a faction at this point, more of a billboard for the training center.


I'd say that the Nightmare Family is pretty much the AEW version of NJPW's CHAOS.

It just happens to have more low-carders and developmental talents


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

DammitChrist said:


> I'd say that the Nightmare Family is pretty much the AEW version of NJPW's CHAOS.
> 
> It just happens to have more low-carders and developmental talents


i was thinking susuki-gun 

filled with nobodies and one major guy


----------



## Erik.

Jim Cornette thanks AEW and Tony Khan for their kind words about "Beautiful" Bobby Eaton


As noted earlier, Jim Cornette gave an incredible tribute to the late great "Beautiful" Bobby Eaton on the latest Jim Cornette Experience podcast. Cornette




wrestlingnews.co





Really cool. 

RIP Bobby


----------



## JasmineAEW

Erik. said:


> Jim Cornette thanks AEW and Tony Khan for their kind words about "Beautiful" Bobby Eaton
> 
> 
> As noted earlier, Jim Cornette gave an incredible tribute to the late great "Beautiful" Bobby Eaton on the latest Jim Cornette Experience podcast. Cornette
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wrestlingnews.co
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really cool.
> 
> RIP Bobby


I loved Bobby Eaton. I loved him in the Midnight Express, and I loved his short singles run to the WCW TV title. He was such a great worker, and a man with so many weapons. My favorites were the Alabama Jam and his swinging neckbreaker. He had the best swinging neckbreaker in the business.


----------



## Prized Fighter

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1424749414988529671

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1424749871593046024
Murphy posted these videos. It looks to shot in the same place and with the same actors as the Malakai Black video. It does confirm Murphy has a 90 day non-compete as well.


----------



## 3venflow

So is the 'Devil' mentioned in that video, Malakai Black?

Same doctor too, right?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1424751862088142852


----------



## Prized Fighter

Yup. Same doctor.


----------



## Geeee

Prized Fighter said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1424749414988529671
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1424749871593046024
> Murphy posted these videos. It looks to shot in the same place and with the same actors as the Malakai Black video. It does confirm Murphy has a 90 day non-compete as well.


Yeah I think this 90% confirms Murphy is joining Malakai Black in AEW. It'll be interesting to see Murphy play a character other than "guy who can wrestle good"


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Bte - worth it for the brandon / ppa segment and the hangman segment

hell… even the HH weird as fuck cream segments


----------



## 3venflow

If they're signing Murphy, the best bet for him character-wise would be to follow Malakai in a love/hate type relationship. My guess is they'll have a House of Black faction soon enough with Malakai and a few others. Murphy lacks character alone but could work as a fucked up acolyte of his former enemy. And they could do a variation of this when they enter together.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Bte - worth it for the brandon / ppa segment and the hangman segment
> 
> hell… even the HH weird as fuck cream segments


PPA is always worth it.


----------



## Erik.

3venflow said:


> So is the 'Devil' mentioned in that video, Malakai Black?
> 
> Same doctor too, right?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1424751862088142852







Bare in mind, Tommy End mentioned how the Devil made him do it in his video.....

That Murphy video was posted on the same day Bray Wyatt tweeted a devils face.....


----------



## rich110991

A Wyatt, Black, Murphy faction would be off the chain 🔥


----------



## 3venflow

Jimmy Havoc is working a regular job for DPD since no one will hire him after the #SpeakingOut allegations.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> Jimmy Havoc is working a regular job for DPD since no one will hire him after the #SpeakingOut allegations.
> 
> View attachment 106095


man’s gotta eat


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

This is a pretty enlightening video


----------



## Geert Wilders

3venflow said:


> Jimmy Havoc is working a regular job for DPD since no one will hire him after the #SpeakingOut allegations.
> 
> View attachment 106095


Looks like he gained a ton of weight.

So rather than fixing his issue, he has decided to give up. TK gave him the opportunity for counselling and therapy.


----------



## Erik.

LifeInCattleClass said:


> This is a pretty enlightening video


"They have more writers per hour than they have active wrestlers"


----------



## rbl85

Geert Wilders said:


> Looks like he gained a ton of weight.
> 
> So rather than fixing his issue, he has decided to give up. TK gave him the opportunity for counselling and therapy.


Finding a job for me show the opposite


----------



## Prized Fighter

3venflow said:


> Jimmy Havoc is working a regular job for DPD since no one will hire him after the #SpeakingOut allegations.
> 
> View attachment 106095


Left: My high school emo friends
Right: My high school emo friends when they turn 30


----------



## Geert Wilders

rbl85 said:


> Finding a job for me show the opposite


Well it all depends on if he actually enjoyed wrestling or not. 

Going from AEW to DPD seems a massive downgrade to me. If he enjoyed wrestling, he would do anything he could to stay in the business, including going therapy. Unless he doesn’t actually think he has a problem and is not willing to go to therapy.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Geert Wilders said:


> Well it all depends on if he actually enjoyed wrestling or not.
> 
> Going from AEW to DPD seems a massive downgrade to me. If he enjoyed wrestling, he would do anything he could to stay in the business, including going therapy. Unless he doesn’t actually think he has a problem and is not willing to go to therapy.


he went to therapy / he was released after


----------



## Honey Bucket

‘I’m the baddest courier in the business

JIMMY HAVOC

D - P - D’


----------



## RiverFenix

Havok was cancelled. Or would be. His career was over in that you can't put him back out in front of a crowd.


----------



## Geert Wilders

LifeInCattleClass said:


> he went to therapy / he was released after


well then it’s a shame he was cancelled to be honest. He admitted fault and ended up worse off.


----------



## rich110991

RAW got 1.79m in the ratings. Think it will just keep getting lower now for the rest of the year. And with Punk and Bryan and possibly Wyatt on their way, the fun is about to begin I reckon.

Are we still not classing this as a war? I think it’s been a war since day one and this is history in the making!


----------



## 3venflow

Daniel Garcia 🔥 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1425247129187110913


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> Daniel Garcia 🔥
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1425247129187110913


i love technical wrestlers

will be keeping a closer eye on this dude


----------



## Erik.

3venflow said:


> Daniel Garcia 🔥
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1425247129187110913


Really look forward to seeing him vs. Darby tonight.


----------



## 3venflow

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i love technical wrestlers
> 
> will be keeping a closer eye on this dude


Me too. AEW potentially signing him and Yuta makes me happy, as they're both very technical and talented. Garcia has young Danielson vibes about him, he makes everything he does look good.


----------



## Erik.

Notes from Tony Khan's interview on Busted Radio:
- - -


“The Rampage era is officially on.”

TK says locker room is especially pumped for the new show

“TNT is so happy with how Rampage is already tracking and they think it’s going to be a huge hit.”

TK says he’s happy to see Rampage being promoted during other wrestling shows

We’ll learn more about Friday’s card tonight

Tony putting over Wardlow big time

Dan Lambert and his backup apparently will be a big part of next week’s dynamite in Houston, two big UFC talents are coming with him

TK says he thinks “The First Dance” is the most highly anticipated televised wrestling show in years

We’ll hear from both Britt and Velvet tonight

“I think everyone knows what to expect at The First Dance...” then he trailed off, kinda catching himself lol

TK says that Rampage booth won’t always be four men

Mark Henry is going to have roving opportunities to talk with talents one on one, TK comparing Henry’s new role to Mean Gene Oakerland

TK actively working to get Yuta Wheeler more time, but the producers had to cut his segment off abruptly.

He also put over Daniel Garcia


----------



## rich110991

Erik. said:


> Notes from Tony Khan's interview on Busted Radio:
> - - -
> 
> 
> “The Rampage era is officially on.”
> 
> TK says locker room is especially pumped for the new show
> 
> “TNT is so happy with how Rampage is already tracking and they think it’s going to be a huge hit.”
> 
> TK says he’s happy to see Rampage being promoted during other wrestling shows
> 
> We’ll learn more about Friday’s card tonight
> 
> Tony putting over Wardlow big time
> 
> Dan Lambert and his backup apparently will be a big part of next week’s dynamite in Houston, two big UFC talents are coming with him
> 
> TK says he thinks “The First Dance” is the most highly anticipated televised wrestling show in years
> 
> We’ll hear from both Britt and Velvet tonight
> 
> “I think everyone knows what to expect at The First Dance...” then he trailed off, kinda catching himself lol
> 
> TK says that Rampage booth won’t always be four men
> 
> Mark Henry is going to have roving opportunities to talk with talents one on one, TK comparing Henry’s new role to Mean Gene Oakerland
> 
> TK actively working to get Yuta Wheeler more time, but the producers had to cut his segment off abruptly.
> 
> He also put over Daniel Garcia


Can’t cope with the excitement


----------



## $Dolladrew$

__





Loading…






m.facebook.com





Screw buddy Murphy heres the real talent PPA on Family feud.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

For those interested in these sort of shows

can’t be me


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1425616594466713604


----------



## 3venflow

Bronson Reed calling out Miro.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1425638618350108672


----------



## rich110991

3venflow said:


> Bronson Reed calling out Miro.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1425638618350108672


Does this guy think he’s just gonna walk into AEW and challenge Miro? No thanks.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> Bronson Reed calling out Miro.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1425638618350108672


to DARK with you my son


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Funny little kenny omega story


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1425693581126377473


----------



## 3venflow

Riho had a bad reaction to the Covid-19 vaccine, which is why she's been MIA lately. She'll be back soon.

- WON


----------



## Erik.

Streamable Video


Watch this video on Streamable.




streamable.com





Starks is great lol


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Little tidbits


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426319766717882374


----------



## Prized Fighter

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Little tidbits
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426319766717882374


At this point, people are being intentionally ignorant if they don't think CM Punk is showing up next week.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Of interest - ignore the snide comment from the poster / but its really interesting to see how much AEW pushes ‘wrestling’ on their shows in comparison


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426466226604228609


----------



## 3venflow

Tonight:


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> Tonight:
> 
> View attachment 106325
> 
> 
> View attachment 106324


think we’ll see Tana v Mox at All Out?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Contract was a shoot confirmed / thought so from his reaction


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426587467486879747


----------



## 3venflow

Brian Cage as Terror Purpura in the Marvel sponsored match at Triplemania.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Maki Itoh won her local tournament!!!*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426765973437259776

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426769179366109184


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Wowie, the hype is real


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426709545057931266


----------



## Geert Wilders

__
http://instagr.am/p/CSm_cE8pI7w/

Holy shit


----------



## 3venflow

Emi Sakura has arrived! They should use her experience to help the younger girls develop.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1427034799160532994


----------



## 3venflow

Heavy AEW presence on the next PWG show, which looks AWESOME. I'd pay to watch this on PPV.


*PWG Championship*: Bandido (c) vs. Davey Richards
Malakai Black & Brody King vs. Demonic Flamita & Black Taurus
Jonathan Gresham vs. Alex Shelley
Dante Martin, Alex Zayne & Jack Cartwheel vs. Jake Atlas, Trey Miguel & Myron Reed
AJ Gray vs. JD Drake vs. Lee Moriarty
Dragon Lee & Laredo Kid vs. Aramis & Rey Horus
Tony Deppen vs. Evil Uno


----------



## A PG Attitude

First episode of heels was great!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

I might just shed a smol tear watching this


----------



## Erik.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1420398269084147722
2 weeks. She's took to it quickly.


----------



## rbl85

She have all the tools to be a superstar


----------



## ProjectGargano

Erik. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1420398269084147722
> 2 weeks. She's took to it quickly.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1427001778176942092
Jade Cargill, Kayla Rossi and who is the other one?

Nvm, i already discovered!


----------



## Erik.

Streamable Video


Watch this video on Streamable.




streamable.com


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Bteeeeee


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Heh… they moved the Fiend and Daniel
Bryan two-pack next to the AEW toys in this BTE 

behind it is Flair / Big Show


----------



## Shock Street

Prized Fighter said:


> At this point, people are being intentionally ignorant if they don't think CM Punk is showing up next week.


I honestly want it to be a work just to see the meltdown at this point, and yes before you ask I am a selfish person


----------



## Erik.

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Heh… they moved the Fiend and Daniel
> Bryan two-pack next to the AEW toys in this BTE
> 
> behind it is Flair / Big Show
> 
> View attachment 106424


They're so good with this type of shit.


----------



## Tell it like it is

Another tease?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## rich110991

Tell it like it is said:


> Another tease?
> View attachment 106428


AJ 😱 I would die


----------



## rbl85

I think Kayla Rossi have more potential than Cargill


----------



## 3venflow

Max Caster is auctioning off his AEW ring gear on eBay and saying "don't think I'll be needing this anymore".


----------



## rich110991

3venflow said:


> Max Caster is auctioning off his AEW ring gear on eBay and saying "don't think I'll be needing this anymore".


Fuck him, should have chosen his words more carefully.


----------



## rbl85

3venflow said:


> Max Caster is auctioning off his AEW ring gear on eBay and saying "don't think I'll be needing this anymore".


He's acting like a kid and having a tantrum because his "daddy" (Khan) said "no" to him.....

He's pathetic and will never succeed if he act like that everytime someone reprimand him.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

3venflow said:


> Max Caster is auctioning off his AEW ring gear on eBay and saying "don't think I'll be needing this anymore".


*He's baiting:


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1427442321180839943*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1427462253251633159


----------



## Erik.

3venflow said:


> Max Caster is auctioning off his AEW ring gear on eBay and saying "don't think I'll be needing this anymore".


He's really going all out (excuse the pun) to make people believe he's leaving AEW. 

And people are falling for it - in 2021 that's quite commendable.


----------



## Randy Lahey

BTE was awesome this week. Loved hearing Cutler mark out at ringside when Dante was doing all his moves. 

Also I think the BTE guys must read this forum with how they all mocked the “75% of AEW guys come from WWE” bit.

I also notice when they are all backstage Don feels like the old man of the group and doesn’t want to be involved in the skits at all


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

AEW doing right by the indies

reimbursing Garcia’s travel costs when they pulled him


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1427377598607331333


----------



## 3venflow

That could mean Garcia is signed by AEW if they're controlling his bookings. Hopefully he is, kid is such a talent.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> That could mean Garcia is signed by AEW if they're controlling his bookings. Hopefully he is, kid is such a talent.


i hope so

i love the ‘red death’ nickname


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

On her way to New York


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1427677496263204869


----------



## rich110991

LifeInCattleClass said:


> On her way to New York
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1427677496263204869


Hope she makes herself a star.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Sammy’s vlog


----------



## ElTerrible

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Sammy’s vlog


Things I did not know I needed in my life.

1. A Fuego vs. Solow Dark feud! 
2. Vincent QT. McMarshall


----------



## JasmineAEW

ElTerrible said:


> Things I did not know I needed in my life.
> 
> 1. A Fuego vs. Solow Dark feud!
> 2. Vincent QT. McMarshall


LANCE ARCHER: Everybody dies.

CHARLIE (looking at Fuego): Take his advice.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Road to


----------



## 3venflow

2.0 are signed apparently.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1427997093818474497


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> 2.0 are signed apparently.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1427997093818474497


their bit on Road to was pretty good - first time I've taken a liking to them


----------



## Garty

3venflow said:


> 2.0 are signed apparently.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1427997093818474497


I'm sure it's on a pay-per contract. I can't see them being a multi-year signing and anything other than enhancement talent. I've seen them for years on the indie scene and I guess it helps when you've got Steen, Generico, Uno and Stu as back-up.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1428020775689277441


----------



## Garty

Has there been any news updates on Adam Cole's status after Sunday? It'll be crazy if he just strolls out on Dynamite next week. I'd love a promo between he and MJF, setting up a match for All Out. Cole can be the first guy to defeat him.


----------



## omaroo

Cole showing up at All out could be shocking still imo.

But still feel he will stick with WWE.


----------



## sim8

Garty said:


> Has there been any news updates on Adam Cole's status after Sunday? It'll be crazy if he just strolls out on Dynamite next week. I'd love a promo between he and MJF, setting up a match for All Out. Cole can be the first guy to defeat him.


Moxley already gave MJF his first loss last year

That said, I feel like Bay Bay is coming over, based on nothing but a feeling haha


----------



## 3venflow

Brock Anderson is unimpressed.


----------



## omaroo

3venflow said:


> Brock Anderson is unimpressed.
> 
> View attachment 106547


Brock Anderson is as green as they come and seems to have zero personality and charisma but is on Dynamite.

Dont understand that personally.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

omaroo said:


> Brock Anderson is as green as they come and seems to have zero personality and charisma but is on Dynamite.
> 
> Dont understand that personally.


looking at next week, he’s there to die


----------



## Erik.

omaroo said:


> Brock Anderson is as green as they come and seems to have zero personality and charisma but is on Dynamite.
> 
> Dont understand that personally.


Hes a story accessory. 

Malakai Black will murder him next week.


----------



## omaroo

LifeInCattleClass said:


> looking at next week, he’s there to die





Erik. said:


> Hes a story accessory.
> 
> Malakai Black will murder him next week.


Agreed with both of you. Should be absolute squash.

Kid has ALOT of work to do though to be even half decent as I dont see anything that makes believe he will be useful to AEW in the future.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Boop!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1428445550244810752


----------



## 3venflow

Replace 'CM Punk' with every wrestler in WWE of the past decade, including Roman Reigns, and the same would probably apply.


----------



## rich110991

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Boop!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1428445550244810752


Oh shut up Roman I stopped reading when he was talking shit about taking opportunities, like he hasn’t had a rocket strapped to his ass from the minute he walked in. And I don’t dislike Roman, what he’s saying here though is bollocks.


----------



## Prosper

3venflow said:


> Replace 'CM Punk' with every wrestler in WWE of the past decade, including Roman Reigns, and the same would probably apply.


Exactly, I don't know what point he's trying to make here. It's like they told him to say that with Punk's debut imminent.


----------



## DammitChrist

It sounds like someone is afraid of CM Punk stealing his thunder this weekend without even much of a struggle despite being shoved down the audience's throats over the past year.


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1428458184893771782


----------



## Prosper

DammitChrist said:


> It sounds like someone is afraid of CM Punk stealing his thunder this weekend without even much of a struggle despite being shoved down the audience's throats over the past year.


Maybe they'll have Cena win the gold off of Reigns this weekend to try and combat the Punk buzz. Don't be surprised if it happens and Cena hits the 17 reign mark. Because outside of Sasha/Bianca and Rollins/Edge the card is garbage and they put no effort into it.


----------



## Outlaw91

Lance Archer, Minoru Suzuki, And Will Ospreay Announced For NJPW Strong: Autumn Attack


Three major stars have been announced for New Japan Pro-Wrestling's two-night "Autumn Attack" event in Texas. Lance Archer, Minoru Suzuki, and Will Ospreay will compete on both nights of the NJPW Strong show in Dallas/Fort Worth’s Curtis Culwell Center.




www.mandatory.com













Minoru Suzuki Returning To GCW For Four Upcoming Events


On Thursday, GCW confirmed Minoru Suzuki will return for four of the promotion's upcoming events, starting with GCW “Highest In The Room” on September 17.




www.mandatory.com





The King is returning to US! 
I really hope (and think) chances for at least one AEW appearance are pretty high. He didn't get a Kaze Ni Nare chant for more than 1 year and a half and I'm positive the AEW crowds would give him a proper one.


----------



## DammitChrist

Prosper said:


> Maybe they'll have Cena win the gold off of Reigns this weekend to try and combat the Punk buzz. Don't be surprised if it happens and Cena hits the 17 reign mark. Because outside of Sasha/Bianca and Rollins/Edge the card is garbage and they put no effort into it.


To be fair, I think the recent build-up for RKBro vs AJ Styles/Omos has been really fun; but your point still stands 

I'd be super hyped if John Cena pulled off a surprise victory this Saturday though.


----------



## omaroo

DammitChrist said:


> To be fair, I think the recent build-up for RKBro vs AJ Styles/Omos has been really fun; but your point still stands
> 
> I'd be super hyped if John Cena pulled off a surprise victory this Saturday though.


Some good matches for Summerslam no doubt. 

But hype and build has been pure shit and doesn't feel like Summerslam week whatsoever. 

Still watch it though obviously lol.


----------



## rich110991

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1428472898445103106
Facts from Foley


----------



## ProjectGargano

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1428479191486537728
Tony "fvcking" Khan


----------



## EMGESP

ProjectGargano said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1428479191486537728
> Tony "fvcking" Khan



The way he's wording it makes it sound more of a bigger deal than just Punk showing up, unless he really believes in Punk's drawing ability at that level.


----------



## rich110991

I like to listen to the Busted Open podcast but Bully Ray is annoying. Dave LaGreca couldn’t get a word in and then about 10 minutes before the end Dave spits the truth to Bully about WWE vs AEW. Bully pretends like he’s not an AEW hater but I really don’t believe him. He’s a WWE mark who realises that WWE sucks. Bully said you could call AEW a glorified Indie with a boat load of money and then said he wasn’t saying that as his opinion, what a fool! Dave put him straight.

And Bully keeps going on about the rules and referees not doing their job right in AEW, who gives a fuck? I’m not looking at the referee.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

Prosper said:


> Exactly, I don't know what point he's trying to make here. *It's like they told him to say that with Punk's debut imminent.*


EXACTAMUNDO!


----------



## rich110991

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1428501028974960642
This guy is legit 🔥


----------



## NXT Only

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1428458184893771782


I swear I could watch this entrance a million times and still get goosebumps


----------



## BroncoBuster3

Erik. said:


> Hes a story accessory.
> 
> Malakai Black will murder him next week.


Nah, he's a blue chip prospect they should be hiding from the world until he has improved. There's far too many green wrestlers on AEW television.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Boop! They‘re really trying aren’t they


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1428456951491485697


----------



## rich110991

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Boop! They‘re really trying aren’t they
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1428456951491485697


Oh ffs 😂


----------



## Basvicii

The only thing WWE have now is history and a back catalogue. 

I was and still an to a extent a WWE fan, but I wish people would ignore all that and give AEW a chance with an unbiased try. If they let got of the past, they would realise AEW programming is much more enjoyable.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

rich110991 said:


> Oh ffs 😂


'quick! try to make them look like indies!'


----------



## rich110991

LifeInCattleClass said:


> 'quick! try to make them look like indies!'


It’s just so ridiculous coming from the man that has been positioned to be the man from the beginning


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

i mean....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1428462603970486273


----------



## Prized Fighter

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Boop!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1428445550244810752





LifeInCattleClass said:


> Boop! They‘re really trying aren’t they
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1428456951491485697


I assume he is doing this as a heel thing, since he can't be dumb enough to believe this. Punk was absolutely as over as Cena since he was outselling him in merch and he did it with 1/100th of WWE's effort behind him.

The Ambrose/Moxley quote can be interpreted two ways, one that is true and another that is completely false. The first way to interpret it is "If WWE would have treated him like the man, then he would have been the man." The other way to interpret it is, "If Dean had the talent to be the man, he would have been." The first example has truth, but I doubt Reigns is going to bite the hands that feeds him. The second example has no truth to it and is just a disrespectful thing to say (outside of kayfabe).


----------



## ElTerrible

omaroo said:


> Brock Anderson is as green as they come and seems to have zero personality and charisma but is on Dynamite.
> 
> Dont understand that personally.


Well looking at that pic, he´s probably a serial killer and they just want to keep him under camera surveillance.


----------



## ElTerrible

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Boop! They‘re really trying aren’t they
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1428456951491485697


Smart boy. Setting himself up to be like a supervillain for AEW fans. His next contract negotiation with WWE will be fun. He´ll probably have to borrow the lube from Lesnar, or he´ll give the whole McMahon family rectal bleedings.


----------



## 3venflow

Carlito was at Dynamite, as a fan. TK should've asked him to work the Dark tapings.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1428188557336891398


----------



## rich110991

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1428855848365961221


----------



## omaroo

rich110991 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1428855848365961221


Inevitable he will be in AEW. 

Could see him debuting at full gear as his 90 days clause ain't up for a while.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Closing promos


----------



## JasmineAEW

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Closing promos


A pro wrestling legend and Hall of Famer.

A former WWE champion who is one the top stars in wrestling today.

A grizzled veteran who fought and clawed his way up from the indies.

And one of wrestling’s brightest young stars and the future of the sport.

All in the ring together. So awesome!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

JasmineAEW said:


> A pro wrestling legend and Hall of Famer.
> 
> A former WWE champion who is one the top stars in wrestling today.
> 
> A grizzled veteran who fought and clawed his way up from the indies.
> 
> And one of wrestling’s brightest young stars and the future of the sport.
> 
> All in the ring together. So awesome!


and all over / and none made to look like fools

its amazing


----------



## DammitChrist

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Closing promos


It's insane how OVER everyone in that ring really is here!

Whoever held that mic was pretty much beloved by the fans.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Everybody got their ice creams 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1428916868971175939
This is a very subtle gut-punch - ‘in AEW, we give the fans what they want’

quite brilliant


----------



## Serpico Jones

I think Vince might be fucked this time.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Media scrum


----------



## JasmineAEW

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Media scrum


I can’t believe no one asked Punk if AJ might be interested in appearing in AEW.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

That media scrum was very telling

the promotional / booking tactics of TK is shrewd as fuck - selling out United centre with the ‘worst kept secret’ - but never promoting punk so that the anticipation and pop is legit is next level 4D chess


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Cmpunk / aewrampage is trending in south africa

rampage is not even broadcast here yet


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Lol, this is great


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1428937557211942912


----------



## rich110991

The media scrum was great, Tony looked so happy and so did Punk and their answers to questions were great and honest 👌


----------



## Mr316

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Media scrum


Tony Khan looks so happy. It’s hilarious. 😂


----------



## rich110991

Mr316 said:


> Tony Khan looks so happy. It’s hilarious. 😂


It’s flipping beautiful 😂


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Card updated


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429137473129439234


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Maki Itoh has more balls than Eddie Kingston.


http://instagr.am/p/CS1x3osJill/
*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429255001860284416


----------



## 3venflow

Thunder Rosa beat Kylie Rae yesterday to become the Warrior Women's Champion. Probably won't be seen with the belt on AEW TV though, unlike the NWA Women's Title.


----------



## Prized Fighter

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429530406563553284
Damn. Jamie Hayter is.....wow.


----------



## Erik.

Prized Fighter said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429530406563553284
> Damn. Jamie Hayter is.....wow.


She's done such an incredible job.

Her, Rossi, Cargill and Anna Jay give that womens division a hugely bright future.


----------



## rbl85

Erik. said:


> She's done such an incredible job.
> 
> Her, Rossi, Cargill and Anna Jay give that womens division a hugely bright future.


yeaaaaa huge, really huge.

I even dare to say a thick future


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Punk‘s ice cream


----------



## rich110991

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Punk‘s ice cream
> 
> View attachment 106810


Such a nice touch.


----------



## rbl85

Rossi will be on dark (with Janela)


----------



## Erik.

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Punk‘s ice cream
> 
> View attachment 106810


A+ for Punk supporting local businesses.


----------



## rbl85

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1428069935096418313


----------



## Not Lying

rbl85 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1428069935096418313


Who's that? training at the factory? She's impressive.


----------



## Erik.

The Definition of Technician said:


> Who's that? training at the factory? She's impressive.


Kayla Rossi.

This is just her 3rd week of training as a pro wrestler.


----------



## Garty

The Definition of Technician said:


> Who's that? training at the factory? She's impressive.


Is she the same woman that someone posted a video of her last week? If so, she's only been wrestling for 2 weeks.

Thanks Eric, I thought so.


----------



## Prized Fighter

Erik. said:


> Kayla Rossi.
> 
> This is just her 3rd week of training as a pro wrestler.


For only three weeks she looks way more comfortable then Jade, who had a similar training time frame. It is probably a sign that they wanted to get her on screen soon since she is already working on Dark with Janela.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Newest BTE

Bit of Punk at the beginning / nothing on Cole


----------



## ElTerrible

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Newest BTE
> 
> Bit of Punk at the beginning / nothing on Cole


Pretty Peter Avalon and Leva Bates, biggest re-union since Savage and Miss Elizabeth at WM VII.


----------



## ProjectGargano

AEW in Norfolk,VA a week after Full Gear and Adam Page is from Virginia. New champ at Full Gear?


----------



## Basvicii

Not sure where else to put it, but...


----------



## 3venflow

INJECT THIS MATCH INTO MY VEINS.

Garcia is getting huge matches, truly becoming a breakout name of 2021.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> INJECT THIS MATCH INTO MY VEINS.
> 
> Garcia is getting huge matches, truly becoming a breakout name of 2021.
> 
> View attachment 106885


now this… this should be on Dynamite

Minoru should be on dynamite - i love murder grandpa


----------



## ProjectGargano

LifeInCattleClass said:


> now this… this should be on Dynamite
> 
> Minoru should be on dynamite - i love murder grandpa


Probably he will face Moxley on Cincinatti or New York


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430204503811186692


----------



## Mr316

The Legit DMD said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430204503811186692


Can’t wait to watch this tonight.


----------



## Erik.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430214602743238659


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Erik. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430214602743238659


just watched

this series of hers is really well produced


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

All out poster


----------



## $Dolladrew$

3venflow said:


> INJECT THIS MATCH INTO MY VEINS.
> 
> Garcia is getting huge matches, truly becoming a breakout name of 2021.
> 
> View attachment 106885


In SF? IMA GET TIX NOW!!!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

LifeInCattleClass said:


> All out poster
> 
> View attachment 106934


*If they put this in theaters again, I'll go check it out.*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

$Dolladrew$ said:


> In SF? IMA GET TIX NOW!!!


imagine seeing Suzuki live


----------



## rich110991

Don’t know why they need to keep putting Paul White and Mark Henry on the posters 😕


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

rich110991 said:


> Don’t know why they need to keep putting Paul White and Mark Henry on the posters 😕


that brand recognition

but yeah, agreed - although, Paul does have a match this time


----------



## $Dolladrew$

LifeInCattleClass said:


> imagine seeing Suzuki live


SF isn't that bad of a drive definetly worth it


----------



## rbl85

The part with the production crew was incredible


----------



## 3venflow

Glad this is on the buy-in myself, it would've just wasted PPV time otherwise. These battle royales are usually not very good.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

That production footage was next level

so glad they showed that


----------



## sim8

3venflow said:


> View attachment 106947
> 
> 
> Glad this is on the buy-in myself, it would've just wasted PPV time otherwise. These battle royales are usually not very good.


This being on the preshow pretty much kills my hope of an AJ Lee appearance


----------



## rbl85

AJ Lee neck is fucked up right ?


----------



## Aedubya

Ruby Soho will be the main cameo/debut in that
The Joker


----------



## Erik.

rbl85 said:


> AJ Lee neck is fucked up right ?


Her spine aint it?


----------



## ripcitydisciple

sim8 said:


> This being on the preshow pretty much kills my hope of an AJ Lee appearance


Hangman won the very first one and that was on the pre-show so I don't get this attitude that someone name worthy can't debut because it is the Buy-In.


----------



## Erik.

ripcitydisciple said:


> Hangman won the very first one and that was on the pre-show so I don't get this attitude that someone name worthy can't debut because it is the Buy-In.


It's because years of watching WWE made you believe if you were on the pre-show, you didn't matter or you weren't important.


----------



## sim8

ripcitydisciple said:


> Hangman won the very first one and that was on the pre-show so I don't get this attitude that someone name worthy can't debut because it is the Buy-In.





Erik. said:


> It's because years of watching WWE made you believe if you were on the pre-show, you didn't matter or you weren't important.


Yeah Erik pretty much hit it on the head. AEW have done newsworthy stuff on preshows before but years of WWE conditioning kicks in.


----------



## rich110991

Who doesn’t watch the Buy In?!!

I’ll be watching!


----------



## Erik.

sim8 said:


> Yeah Erik pretty much hit it on the head. AEW have done newsworthy stuff on preshows before but years of WWE conditioning kicks in.


From what I remember, AEW gets monster views on YouTube for their pre-shows when women are wrestling. And Riho/Deeb one the last pre-show was one of the best matches of the night. 

They know exactly what they're doing. I'd be amazed if Ruby Soho isn't the joker by the way.

They are trying to break 20 years of wrestling fans being conditioned that the pre show doesn’t matter. AEW doesn’t even call them “preshows” for that reason.


----------



## sim8

ripcitydisciple said:


> Hangman won the very first one and that was on the pre-show so I don't get this attitude that someone name worthy can't debut because it is the Buy-In.





Erik. said:


> It's because years of watching WWE made you believe if you were on the pre-show, you didn't matter or you weren't important.


Yeah Erik pretty much hit it on the head. AEW have done newsworthy stuff on preshows before but years of WWE conditioning kicks in.


Erik. said:


> From what I remember, AEW gets monster views on YouTube for their pre-shows when women are wrestling. And Riho/Deeb one the last pre-show was one of the best matches of the night.
> 
> They know exactly what they're doing. I'd be amazed if Ruby Soho isn't the joker by the way.
> 
> They are trying to break 20 years of wrestling fans being conditioned that the pre show doesn’t matter. AEW doesn’t even call them “preshows” for that reason.


Tbf I watch every preshow myself so even though I automatically think less of preshows, AEW gets me to watch


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Poor Zelina - she must be kicking herself


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430594557759139854


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

TK also said Punk basically paid for himself in one day


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430590670662684687


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

and one final one


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430587463093850112


----------



## Erik.

LifeInCattleClass said:


> That production footage was next level
> 
> so glad they showed that


Just fully watched this.

"Don Callis fired Christian from a territory in Winnipeg after one match because he feared he was a threat to 10-year-old Kenny Omega" is an insanely funny story to run with.


----------



## 3venflow

Punk looks slightly bigger than Malakai to me and Malakai doesn't come across as skinny on AEW TV.


----------



## rbl85

Because the phone or camera who took the picture is closer to Punk.


----------



## Erik.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430713639401578496


----------



## thorn123

I think I am the only one, but I am really looking forward to seeing Paul Wight wrestle even if it’s only against QT. He better get the win.

Loving Christians work at the moment - I think Kenny is the best in ring in the world but I would love to see Christian win at All Out.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

DaveRA said:


> I think I am the only one, but I am really looking forward to seeing Paul Wight wrestle even if it’s only against QT. He better get the win.
> 
> Loving Christians work at the moment - I think Kenny is the best in ring in the world but I would love to see Christian win at All Out.


i can stomach a 5min squash filler


----------



## 3venflow

I hope, whether in AEW or NJPW, we get a rematch of Danielson vs. Shingo. This is high quality pro wrestling to me, not spamming dives.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430599371373088778


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1431089867665125379


----------



## rbl85

WWE turned down Kayla Rossi because she's 30


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*At least Cornette fans aren't out here threatening to kill people over wrestling.*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1431297701598072838


----------



## rbl85

The Legit DMD said:


> *At least Cornette fans aren't out here threatening to kill people over wrestling.*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1431297701598072838


I don't understand why this is in this topic.

That's fucked up but maybe create an other topic for it.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The Legit DMD said:


> *At least Cornette fans aren't out here threatening to kill people over wrestling.*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1431297701598072838


guy should go to the police if true


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

LifeInCattleClass said:


> guy should go to the police if true


*This has been happening for a very long time. One of my favorite podcast hosts just filed a cyber police report for him.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1431329322875461635*


----------



## DammitChrist

The Legit DMD said:


> *At least Cornette fans aren't out here threatening to kill people over wrestling.*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1431297701598072838


Nah, 1 of his fans just blatantly tried to physically harm Chris Jericho in the ring over wrestling just over a month ago; but sure, we can just pretend that didn’t happen for the sake of starting conflict out of the blue here.


----------



## ProjectGargano

The Legit DMD said:


> *At least Cornette fans aren't out here threatening to kill people over wrestling.*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1431297701598072838


It should be something related to AEW Botches because I think that is the only account that blocked me on Twitter and i always was respectful when I disagreed with him. He is an asshole.


----------



## 3venflow

Amazing how people hate on this dude. Criticise his booking all you want, but his humanity is on a different level to most promoters of yesteryear.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1431966136535588867


----------



## rich110991

3venflow said:


> Amazing how people hate on this dude. Criticise his booking all you want, but his humanity is on a different level to most promoters of yesteryear.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1431966136535588867


Exactly, amazing human.


----------



## Not Lying

DammitChrist said:


> Nah, 1 of his fans just blatantly tried to physically harm Chris Jericho in the ring over wrestling just over a month ago; but sure, we can just pretend that didn’t happen for the sake of starting conflict out of the blue here.


DC, the guy is not a Cornette fan, he was asking for approval from BOTH RUSSO AND JC for what he did. He’s an attention seeking scum and just because he tweeted out “this is for Cornette” doesn’t really make him Cornette’s target audience.


----------



## Not Lying

3venflow said:


> Amazing how people hate on this dude. Criticise his booking all you want, but his humanity is on a different level to most promoters of yesteryear.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1431966136535588867


What a guy. Good Karma will follow.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Ric Flair is a true class act. He's one of the only people I've seen not make a bitter rant after leaving WWE, but actually praise the people who took care of him at his worst.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1432154196711673861*


----------



## Prosper

For anyone that watches NWA, Kamille and Leyla Hirsch had a great match at Empowerrr. Would love to see Kamille in an AEW ring sometime in the future against Statlander or Cargill.


----------



## 3venflow

Sefa Fatu, the younger Uso brother, has been picked up by WWE Performance Center. He was practically begging AEW for a job and Cody mentioned him. Wonder if AEW will rue missing out on him? He's big and has potential, could've been one of their homegrown projects and has the name value to go with it, being related to The Rock, Usos and Reigns. Jacob Fatu is still in MLW so there's still one Fatu out there worth signing.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1341842120567623681


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1432846351277170695
This is great news, she's a really good trainer and boy, do some of AEW's women need some training.


----------



## Prosper

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1432846351277170695
> This is great news, she's a really good trainer and boy, do some of AEW's women need some training.


Train Penelope Ford first please. She’s too damn hot too be so average in ring.


----------



## 3venflow

For fun, I was just looking at if AEW could pull off a brand split. I imagined Rampage goes two hours and split talent fairly evenly. Conclusions I came to were:


There is enough main event/upper midcard talent for two brands. Essentially, you could have six main eventers on either show (split Punk, Kenny, Hangman, Moxley, Danielson, MJF, Cody, Miro, Christian, Jericho, Malakai and Darby/PAC between the shows)
With a couple of elevations, like Ricky Starks and Wardlow, there is a reasonable amount of talent for the next tier, but unclear for how long and they may have to split teams like the Lucha Brothers and Men of the Year (for Ethan Page) and push them as singles guys again. Adding Adam Cole would give them another name for this tier.
AEW's undercard has some good talent, but you'd see a lot of the less exciting Dark talent creeping back regularly on to the national shows over time. Adding some high profile indie talent and luchadores could help.
Women's division is currently not deep enough for two good divisions over two shows. They'd really need a couple of top talents such as Tessa Blanchard.
There are plenty of tag teams, but underneath the Bucks/FTR/PnP/Lucha Bros quartet, it's questionable how good two separate tag divisions would be. Like, can Private Party, Butcher & Blade, TH2 and 2point0 ever be more than they already are? Only the Varsity Blonds stand out as having a shot of going to the next level any time soon.

tl;dr: Despite the roster growth, AEW would still need to add some quality, male and female, to pull off a long-term roster split. The main events are there for quite some time and the TNT Title level might have a year's worth of fuel, but before too long flaws would show. Right now, it may seem they have too much talent, but it's fairly deceiving because a lot of people are looking at the top half of the roster when they determine that. If they could suddenly add the likes of the Briscoes, Jacob Fatu, Dragon Lee and Tessa Blanchard to the roster, they would be closer to pulling it off.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

wooooo!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433535108716261389


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Amazing article on Punk’s return
TK was already chatting with him before AEWs launch









Secret meetings, negotiations and ice cream bars: The inside story of CM Punk's return to wrestling


After seven years, lawsuits from a WWE doctor and a UFC career, CM Punk found his way home.




www.espn.com


----------



## 3venflow

This is pretty crazy.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> This is pretty crazy.
> 
> View attachment 107533


yah, TK is crazy

but then again, at this point signing was a formality


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The TK media call


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Interesting


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433839425843236865


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

I love what TK says at the end of that media call about the TNT title - always putting it on hot stars

its a great way to go about it - i think the tnt title is actually in a lot of ways my fav championship


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*BREAKING NEWS: The Queen of Piss is now a Dickhead. That is all.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433750148400570373*


----------



## rbl85

Hey if at the start there is no D then at the end there is no head.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

LifeInCattleClass said:


> The TK media call


I listened to this, and I take a bit of issue with him talking about the TNT Title and a lot of what he said.

Main thing though is he claims it’s not mid-card championship, but he’s consistently treated it like a mid-card belt except maybe during Cody’s first run.

Brodie won it decisively but didn’t have any build up to that.

Darby won it from Cody at the PPV, and then there was a period where he barely defended the belt at all or did anything related to it before he dropped it to Miro. At least with Darby they were having him main event.

Then you have Miro, which has the thing going now where they’re trying to tell the story everyone’s too afraid to face him, but doing it in a half-assed way. He won the belt in a main event, but doesn’t ever main event otherwise. His matches themselves aren’t typically main event level since he’s facing mostly jobbers/undercard guys. They tell these brief stories leading up to some of the matches, but it’s usually all in the background. 

He doesn’t need to be facing legit/mid-top level challengers every week/title defense, but in the 4 months he’s been champion he’s had 2. Lance Archer, and now coming up Eddie Kingston. They need to kick his reign into the next gear starting with Kingston so Tony can back up the words from this interview. For most of the year, it hasn’t been the case.


----------



## rich110991

Anyone know what time Renee’s new interview with Punk is on today?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433965284373659651


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Pretty good countdown


----------



## omaroo

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Pretty good countdown


Is this the countdown show?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

omaroo said:


> Is this the countdown show?


i think so - called countdown extended cut / had some nice summaries and a punk / jr interview


----------



## rich110991

The Punk/Renee interview is on Apple Podcasts if anyone wants to listen to it today. I think it’s on YouTube tomorrow.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Oral sessions / cm punk youtube


----------



## 3venflow

Probably barely noticed, but AEW will have had a show aired every day except Thursday this week. Big content output.

Monday - AEW Dark: Elevation #26
Tuesday - AEW Dark #105
Wednesday - AEW Dynamite #100
Friday - AEW Rampage #4
Saturday - AEW Dark #106
Sunday - AEW All Out 2021


----------



## rich110991

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434892600167763969


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Bryan Danielson media afterwards

‘He wants to kick their fucking heads in’    

We’re gonna love this Bryan


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

They are doing a SEANCE! 🤣


----------



## rich110991

Unpopular opinion but I can’t wait for Cody to interact with Punk and Bryan!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

This is a pretty good point

Danielson basically found WWE boring - that is a LOT more damning that Punk choosing AEW


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434849475139342340


----------



## RapShepard

Sidenote ignore the comment it's from a troll MMA fighter that rarely fights


----------



## Prosper

Supposedly the creative plan for Adam Cole was to bring him in as a heel manager on SD. 

He was another NXT main roster failure in the making. Who was he gonna manage? Baron Corbin?

Were they gonna do Happy Corbin and Happy Cole? lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1435012031233634307


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## zkorejo

Prosper said:


> Supposedly the creative plan for Adam Cole was to bring him in as a heel manager on SD.
> 
> He was another NXT main roster failure in the making. Who was he gonna manage? Baron Corbin?
> 
> Were they gonna do Happy Corbin and Happy Cole? lol
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1435012031233634307


Wow. Okay. So basically this:










Amazing pitch! That's exactly what Cole would want to do.


----------



## zkorejo

LifeInCattleClass said:


> They are doing a SEANCE! 🤣


This was the best BTE in a while. Really enjoyed it. Omega at his best here.

Edit: sorry for the double post.


----------



## Tell it like it is

These AEW haters are SCUMBAGS

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1435052818352726018


----------



## Aedubya

Anyone pick up what letters were on the bottom of Punks boots?

Always a teaser


----------



## Garty

Tell it like it is said:


> These AEW haters are SCUMBAGS
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1435052818352726018


What a bunch of fucking losers. These social media platforms need to die a quick death.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Kayfabe


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Marko be livin’ life


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1435240216051261445


----------



## Erik.

It's crazy to me that Punk and Bryan are both older than Hall and Nash when they went and signed for WCW.

But both are the same age as Hogan and Savage when they went.

Adam Cole was also in NXT longer than Hall and Nash were both on the WWF roster.

Time is an incredible thing.


----------



## A PG Attitude

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Marko be livin’ life
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1435240216051261445


God I love Flair.


----------



## A PG Attitude

Erik. said:


> It's crazy to me that Punk and Bryan are both older than Hall and Nash when they went and signed for WCW.
> 
> But both are the same age as Hogan and Savage when they went.
> 
> Adam Cole was also in NXT longer than Hall and Nash were both on the WWF roster.
> 
> Time is an incredible thing.


Better lifestyles and changes in nutrition and exercise means people are staying younger longer than previous generations. Just the fact most people dont smoke these days makes a big difference.


----------



## H4L

A PG Attitude said:


> Better lifestyles and changes in nutrition and exercise means people are staying younger longer than previous generations. Just the fact most people dont smoke these days makes a big difference.


Yep. I'm in my early 50s but eat right, don't smoke or drink, and run regularly. I still look like I did when I was in my 30s while my harder living classmates look like warmed over death. Being in your 40s/50s ain't what it used to be.


----------



## Outlaw91

Tony Khan, Rey Fenix Comment On The Lucha Bros Possibly Facing Other Tag Champions


Though the company has gained quite a reputation for breaking down The Forbidden Door, it seems like Tony Khan indicated the Lucha Bros will be facing some of AEW's own teams rather than duos from other companies.




www.mandatory.com





Anyone would want to see The Lucha Bros vs La Rebelion?


----------



## ABH-22

Fightful reporting Kevin Owens contract up January next year, him and Sami (contract up this year) are the 2 I really really would die to see in AEW as they are true pro wrestlers. Anyone else after that would just be a nice surprise to me, those two are the ones i'd love to see.


----------



## omaroo

ABH-22 said:


> Fightful reporting Kevin Owens contract up January next year, him and Sami (contract up this year) are the 2 I really really would die to see in AEW as they are true pro wrestlers. Anyone else after that would just be a nice surprise to me, those two are the ones i'd love to see.


Both are good wrestlers but with a talented roster AEW already has where will both fit. Thats the the question.


----------



## Tell it like it is

ABH-22 said:


> Fightful reporting Kevin Owens contract up January next year, him and Sami (contract up this year) are the 2 I really really would die to see in AEW as they are true pro wrestlers. Anyone else after that would just be a nice surprise to me, those two are the ones i'd love to see.


Kevin deleted this tweet that coordinates to Mount Rushmore meaning Him, Adam Cole and The Young Bucks.


----------



## Tell it like it is

I don't care how bloated the roster is. You pick up Kevin Steen no matter what, also Zayn whenever his contract is up. An unchained Steen is money.


----------



## ABH-22

Tell it like it is said:


> I don't care how bloated the roster is. You pick up Kevin Steen no matter what, also Zayn whenever his contract is up. An unchained Steen is money.


I know the feud between them has been done 1000 times but could you imagine an unchained heel Steen vs an unchained babyface Zayn feud in AEW. The matches and segments would be next level IMO.


----------



## rich110991

ABH-22 said:


> Fightful reporting Kevin Owens contract up January next year, him and Sami (contract up this year) are the 2 I really really would die to see in AEW as they are true pro wrestlers. Anyone else after that would just be a nice surprise to me, those two are the ones i'd love to see.


I agree! So pumped because I feel like it will happen. Come on!!!


----------



## ElTerrible

ABH-22 said:


> I know the feud between them has been done 1000 times but could you imagine an unchained heel Steen vs an unchained babyface Zayn feud in AEW. The matches and segments would be next level IMO.


I don´t even watch WWE and I have no interest to see Owens/Sami ever again. Just keep them apart as far as possible.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

This is pretty amazing

looks like a great bar


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1435386527379439616


----------



## zkorejo

I can't stop laughing at the incantations from Kenny to bring back Cole. 

"Hakuna matata come back", someone says in the background "it's from lion king".


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1435578303591583748


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Kenny chooses violence against Big will


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1435693003662888964


----------



## Tell it like it is

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Kenny chooses violence against Big will
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1435693003662888964


----------



## Outlaw91

I've only watched this guy wrestle in this year's MLW Battle Riot but I think he's got potential.









Lee Moriarty Accepts A Contract With All Elite Wrestling - Wrestlezone


According to several live reports from the AEW Dynamite taping in Cincinnati, Lee Moriarty was offered an AEW contract by Tony Khan.




www.mandatory.com


----------



## rich110991

The comments on YouTube videos are a lot more positive than this forum. Just saying.


----------



## 3venflow

Outlaw91 said:


> I've only watched this guy wrestle in this year's MLW Battle Riot but I think he's got potential.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lee Moriarty Accepts A Contract With All Elite Wrestling - Wrestlezone
> 
> 
> According to several live reports from the AEW Dynamite taping in Cincinnati, Lee Moriarty was offered an AEW contract by Tony Khan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mandatory.com


He is outstanding in the ring. In signing Garcia, Yuta and Moriarty they have acquired arguably the three best young indie talents. All three are very technically proficient and not the spot monkey types many associate with the indies. These guys are great for filling out the roster, have great upside and no 'ex WWE' tag attached so can be turned into pseudo-homegrown AEW guys like Darby, Jungle Boy and MJF since so few know they existed before now.


----------



## rich110991

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1435743466915520518

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436012677134962701
Someone’s insecure 😂


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Lollll - Midwife Jacob Friedman


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436019800191406083


----------



## Outlaw91

rich110991 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1435743466915520518
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436012677134962701
> Someone’s insecure 😂


In real life or in character it doesn't matter, the guy still sounds and looks stupid. I never understood what WWE saw in this guy.


----------



## Garty

Outlaw91 said:


> In real life or in character it doesn't matter, the guy still sounds and looks stupid. I never understood what WWE saw in this guy.


Isn't his character supposed to mimic Joaquin Phoenix's portrayal of the 'Joker' character? Too bad Seth doesn't have the acting chops to pull it off.


----------



## DammitChrist

rich110991 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1435743466915520518
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436012677134962701
> Someone’s insecure 😂


I mean, it's consistent with Seth Rollins's character being a delusional, over-the-top, arrogant heel.



Outlaw91 said:


> In real life or in character it doesn't matter, the guy still sounds and looks stupid. I never understood what WWE saw in this guy.


They see an excellent wrestler who has plenty of charisma and has become pretty good on the mic recently (who's also improved his character work since late 2019) 

Kenny Omega vs Seth Rollins is still a dream match of mine!


----------



## Geeee

Here's a crazy video I found from 3 years ago (Note the WWE 2K19 banner-released October 2018) with Daniel Bryan essentially talking about what would become AEW. O_O


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

anyone else think excalibur is annoying? reminds me of Mauro Ranallo (you don't want to remind me of Mauro Ranallo).


----------



## Tell it like it is

Get your new Bryan Danielson tees now


----------



## 3venflow

Danielson is signed for three years according to WOR. Wonder if he'll retire after that or keep going.


----------



## omaroo

If he has a great run could see him staying for a couple of more years.


----------



## BroncoBuster3

rich110991 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1435743466915520518
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436012677134962701
> Someone’s insecure 😂


Just a few posts above Kenny Omega is doing something pretty similar and is getting praise. Rollins is obviously just messing around, as is Omega, but the fans prove their hypocrisy way too easily.


----------



## Bubbly2

Do you guys ever think AEW will go to the Hammerstein Ballroom? I know it's small, but it always looked really cool with the crowd when WWE did shows there.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

meltzer's all out star ratings were pretty high imo. 4 stars for britt baker lol.


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings

I've been watching entire shows the past 2 weeks, and I must say that I'm impressed. I saw bits here and there, but never saw a show in its entirety. All Out was by far the best PPV I've seen in a long while. WWE hasn't produced this quality for quite some time.


----------



## Tell it like it is

This is hilarious

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1437090161792323584


----------



## 3venflow

Adam Cole teasing an Elite vs. Bullet Club feud while speaking to the Asbury Park Press. I wonder if that is the plan for after Kenny's reign when the Elite are titleless. The problem is, the Bullet Club is weak as fuck nowadays and not as interesting as it was.

However, there are a few sub-feuds they could get some juice out of.

Jay White vs. Omega
G.O.D. vs. Young Bucks
KENTA vs. Adam Cole

If the Elite had a tiny guy, like Lio Rush sized, they'd have someone to feud with Ishimori. Good Brothers could possibly do something against a team like EVIL/Hikuleo, but that's a feud for NJPW or IMPACT.


----------



## Aedubya

Renee walking past 2.0 in the background as they celebrate winning the BTE Championship, then getting challenged for it lol


----------



## Not Lying

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1437850800819261447
Rosa vs DMD Hair vs Hair should main event a PPV.


----------



## 3venflow

Alex Reynolds getting released or moved to a pay-per-appearance deal?

He hasn't worked any indie shows since March 2020 so it's sudden for him to be doing this. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1437868685235048450


----------



## ProjectGargano

3venflow said:


> Alex Reynolds getting released or moved to a pay-per-appearance deal?
> 
> He hasn't worked any indie shows since March 2020 so it's sudden for him to be doing this.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1437868685235048450


Probably the second i think.


----------



## ShadowCounter

3venflow said:


> Alex Reynolds getting released or moved to a pay-per-appearance deal?
> 
> He hasn't worked any indie shows since March 2020 so it's sudden for him to be doing this.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1437868685235048450


Isn't his wife pregnant? That and covid most likely. I doubt he's going anywhere. DO are pretty over with AEW's audience.


----------



## Erik.

3venflow said:


> Alex Reynolds getting released or moved to a pay-per-appearance deal?
> 
> He hasn't worked any indie shows since March 2020 so it's sudden for him to be doing this.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1437868685235048450


If anything, I reckon its more of a work to sell the whole Dark Order break up thing.


----------



## sim8

3venflow said:


> Alex Reynolds getting released or moved to a pay-per-appearance deal?
> 
> He hasn't worked any indie shows since March 2020 so it's sudden for him to be doing this.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1437868685235048450


Since March 2020, we been in a pandemic so not a lot of indie opportunities, I'm guessing


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> Alex Reynolds getting released or moved to a pay-per-appearance deal?
> 
> He hasn't worked any indie shows since March 2020 so it's sudden for him to be doing this.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1437868685235048450


Playing into the story

he’s always been able to work elsewhere, like the rest of DO


----------



## Aedubya

Erik. said:


> If anything, I reckon its more of a work to sell the whole Dark Order break up thing.


This


----------



## 3venflow

Hobbs getting the #cred from the new WWE champ.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1438128123640418315


----------



## LongPig666

Frenemies on standby😜


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1438166626935840769


----------



## JasmineAEW

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1438130771521380353


----------



## Not Lying

JasmineAEW said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1438130771521380353




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1438324858190970883
I'm dead 😂


----------



## NamelessJobber

Just two guys having a conversation. This came up in my Youtube recommendations and I enjoyed it.




Video description, copied from Youtube: "Kenny Omega's back-up plan was Mr. Smith, English teacher or Dr. Smith, psychologist. Kai & Kenny talk about life's turns and curves and what it took to achieve their goals and beat out their more-talented competition."


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Tony Khan should've checked that Dark Side of The Ring schedule before he had Andrade turn on Chavo.*


----------



## Not Lying

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1438562794585141250


----------



## 3venflow

Chavo Guerrero is working as a wrestling coordinator for Dwayne Johnson's 'Young Rock' show which is filming season 2, which is why AEW have written him off.

He'll be back with AEW once filming wraps.

- WON


----------



## ElTerrible

3venflow said:


> Chavo Guerrero is working as a wrestling coordinator for Dwayne Johnson's 'Young Rock' show which is filming season 2, which is why AEW have written him off.
> 
> He'll be back with AEW once filming wraps.
> 
> - WON


 Damn. The Rock confirmed as Andrade´s new mouthpiece. I heard he is good on the mic.


----------



## RapShepard

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1438606323449581574


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

RapShepard said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1438606323449581574


i saw this but didn‘t understand

who is Hanes?


----------



## RapShepard

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i saw this but didn‘t understand
> 
> who is Hanes?


It's a big name brand T-shirt (undershirt and wife beaters) and underwear company.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

RapShepard said:


> It's a big name brand T-shirt (undershirt and wife beaters) and underwear company.


oooohhh, like mainstream big?

cause people were making a fuss


----------



## RapShepard

LifeInCattleClass said:


> oooohhh, like mainstream big?
> 
> cause people were making a fuss


Yeah like Hanes is the #1 or #2 underwear company here everybody in the US would be familiar with it.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

RapShepard said:


> Yeah like Hanes is the #1 or #2 underwear company here everybody in the US would be familiar with it.


ah, ok - that is pretty solid then


----------



## RapShepard

LifeInCattleClass said:


> ah, ok - that is pretty solid then


Yup would definitely be smart if their AEW reached out to try and nab them as a sponsor or Bryan in a commercial


----------



## 3venflow

TK just said on Busted that he has another ace up his sleeve. It's probably going to be Bray/Windham Rotunda I imagine.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> TK just said on Busted that he has another ace up his sleeve. It's probably going to be Bray/Windham Rotunda I imagine.


he was talking about the woman's div at the time, wasn't he?

the iiNspiration is my bet - they have a new song coming out or something too

most likely new entrance music


----------



## DammitChrist

3venflow said:


> TK just said on Busted that he has another *ace* up his sleeve. It's probably going to be Bray/Windham Rotunda I imagine.


Aw, I thought it was Hiroshi Tanahashi (after the G1 tournament ends next month)


----------



## Not Lying

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433917843138088969
This match will be spoken into existence


----------



## 3venflow

AEW: We need to improve our young female audience.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1438170963737149443

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1438938554495864835


----------



## ProjectGargano

The Definition of Technician said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433917843138088969
> This match will be spoken into existence


Imagine JR commenting this match, but probably it would be Diamond Dallas Page and Paige.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

LifeInCattleClass said:


> he was talking about the woman's div at the time, wasn't he?
> 
> the iiNspiration is my bet - they have a new song coming out or something too
> 
> most likely new entrance music


I feel like we are going to get Tay/Jay vs Bunny/Ford at Rampage: Grand Slam. 

In my head, I have been imaging Khan is going to announce their match will be the first of qualifying matches for the Women's Tag Team Championships. A round robin/ Block A /Block B type of tournament.


----------



## Not Lying

3venflow said:


> AEW: We need to improve our young female audience.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1438170963737149443
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1438938554495864835


Hook was trending on twitter for a while lmao


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1438312105346797575


----------



## 3venflow

Colten Gunnberg finally in the rankings. Wonder if they'll give the Lucha Bros a throwaway defense against the Gunns.


----------



## Prosper

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1438994945528975363
Jade Cargill could be getting a title shot a lot sooner than expected, hopefully it ends in fuckery.


----------



## sim8

3venflow said:


> Colten Gunnberg finally in the rankings. Wonder if they'll give the Lucha Bros a throwaway defense against the Gunns.
> 
> View attachment 108536


Full Gear match, that haha


----------



## 3venflow

Christopher Daniels is backstage for the IMPACT tapings and is speculated to wrestle. So he may not be retired yet after all.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Dynamite this week is gonna rock hard

tennis stadiums might be the best thing for wrestling because of how they are built

much better than football stadiums


----------



## A PG Attitude

LifeInCattleClass said:


> View attachment 108638
> 
> 
> Dynamite this week is gonna rock hard
> 
> tennis stadiums might be the best thing for wrestling because of how they are built
> 
> much better than football stadiums


It's gonna be amazing. It was very loud for the tennis finals and AEW is a younger louder crowd than a tennis crowd.


----------



## Garty

Early ticket-sales comparison for the Nov 29 WWE and Dec 8 AEW shows at the UBS arena


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Garty said:


> Early ticket-sales comparison for the Nov 29 WWE and Dec 8 AEW shows at the UBS arena


i saw online aew is outselling them 3 to 1 at the moment 😬


----------



## rich110991

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i saw online aew is outselling them 3 to 1 at the moment 😬


Moving the needle 😀


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Starks saying shit like it is


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1439691767784280066


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Eddie is such a cool dude - Eddie on companies and wrestlers talking shit about each other


----------



## 3venflow

Current 2021 top ten AEW matches from Cagematch (user voted):

1. Young Bucks vs. Lucha Brothers (All Out) - 9.5/10
2. Kenny Omega vs. PAC vs. Orange Cassidy (Double or Nothing) - 8.91/10
3. Kenny Omega vs. Rey Fenix (Dynamite #66) - 8.8/10
4. Britt Baker vs. Thunder Rosa (Dynamite #76) - 8.75/10
5. Young Bucks vs. PAC & Rey Fenix (Dynamite #80) - 8.68/10
6. Young Bucks vs. Jon Moxley & Eddie Kingston (Double or Nothing) - 8.62/10
7. Kenny Omega vs. Jungle Boy (Dynamite #90) - 8.49/10
8. Jon Moxley, PAC & Rey Fenix vs. Kenny Omega & Good Brothers (Dynamite #70) - 8.31/10
9. MJF vs. Sammy Guevara (Dynamite #91) - 8.31/10
10. Kenny Omega vs. Christian Cage (All Out) - 8.24/10

Interestingly, the Bucks vs. Lucha Brothers is currently the only 2021 match in the all-time top 10 and is ranked as second best AEW match of all time behind Bucks vs. Hangman & Omega. 2019 and especially 2020 still dominate the top 10.


----------



## sim8

3venflow said:


> Current 2021 top ten AEW matches from Cagematch (user voted):
> 
> 1. Young Bucks vs. Lucha Brothers (All Out) - 9.5/10
> 2. Kenny Omega vs. PAC vs. Orange Cassidy (Double or Nothing) - 8.91/10
> 3. Kenny Omega vs. Rey Fenix (Dynamite #66) - 8.8/10
> 4. Britt Baker vs. Thunder Rosa (Dynamite #76) - 8.75/10
> 5. Young Bucks vs. PAC & Rey Fenix (Dynamite #80) - 8.68/10
> 6. Young Bucks vs. Jon Moxley & Eddie Kingston (Double or Nothing) - 8.62/10
> 7. Kenny Omega vs. Jungle Boy (Dynamite #90) - 8.49/10
> 8. Jon Moxley, PAC & Rey Fenix vs. Kenny Omega & Good Brothers (Dynamite #70) - 8.31/10
> 9. MJF vs. Sammy Guevara (Dynamite #91) - 8.31/10
> 10. Kenny Omega vs. Christian Cage (All Out) - 8.24/10
> 
> Interestingly, the Bucks vs. Lucha Brothers is currently the only 2021 match in the all-time top 10 and is ranked as second best AEW match of all time behind Bucks vs. Hangman & Omega. 2019 and especially 2020 still dominate the top 10.


I love AEW but looking at that list, I can't say i agree with the majority of the fandom.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The Owen Hart Cup 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1439967601854226434


----------



## omaroo

LifeInCattleClass said:


> The Owen Hart Cup
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1439967601854226434


Didn't see that coming. 

Guess owens family want to honour his memory in some form and have chose AEW to be that gateway. 

Shows how much they hate WWE and tbh can't really blame them with what happened at that time.


----------



## Sad Panda

Wow, I think that’s a pretty big deal for AEW.


----------



## rich110991

AEW just keeps getting better and better.


----------



## Prized Fighter

I would think Kevin Owens/Steen would be the most likely choice to win the tournament. Assuming they wait till early 2022 to have it.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

BTE


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Next wave of action figs

great to see Eddie and Thunder in here


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1440003502793703426


----------



## ElTerrible

I wonder whether this could be build up as the forbidden door tournament for AEW, NJPW, TNA, AAA etc. Owen Hart was the first foreign NJPW Junior Heavyweight Champion, which is probably the strongest piece of legacy outside WWE/F. Winner of the Owen Hart Cup gets a NJPW Junior Heavyweight title shot? Assuming Kenny will be out of the world title picture in early 2022, could that be the moment to turn him face in Calgary, Alberta, Canada?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Seems like somebody finally got their work visa


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1440001176645378049
should be interesting if they make an appearance at arthur ashe


----------



## A PG Attitude

LifeInCattleClass said:


> The Owen Hart Cup
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1439967601854226434


 I can see Pillman Jr winning this


----------



## Aedubya

A PG Attitude said:


> I can see Pillman Jr winning this


Definitely making the final anyway


----------



## DammitChrist

3venflow said:


> Current 2021 top ten AEW matches from Cagematch (user voted):
> 
> 1. Young Bucks vs. Lucha Brothers (All Out) - 9.5/10
> 2. Kenny Omega vs. PAC vs. Orange Cassidy (Double or Nothing) - 8.91/10
> 3. Kenny Omega vs. Rey Fenix (Dynamite #66) - 8.8/10
> 4. Britt Baker vs. Thunder Rosa (Dynamite #76) - 8.75/10
> 5. Young Bucks vs. PAC & Rey Fenix (Dynamite #80) - 8.68/10
> 6. Young Bucks vs. Jon Moxley & Eddie Kingston (Double or Nothing) - 8.62/10
> 7. Kenny Omega vs. Jungle Boy (Dynamite #90) - 8.49/10
> 8. Jon Moxley, PAC & Rey Fenix vs. Kenny Omega & Good Brothers (Dynamite #70) - 8.31/10
> 9. MJF vs. Sammy Guevara (Dynamite #91) - 8.31/10
> 10. Kenny Omega vs. Christian Cage (All Out) - 8.24/10
> 
> Interestingly, the Bucks vs. Lucha Brothers is currently the only 2021 match in the all-time top 10 and is ranked as second best AEW match of all time behind Bucks vs. Hangman & Omega. 2019 and especially 2020 still dominate the top 10.


Unsurprisingly, Kenny Omega and the Young Bucks dominated this list since they're the most consistent in-ring performers this year


----------



## JasmineAEW

“JULIA!”


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Rhodes to the top promo poster


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1440402129533890569
Oh, and TK says they are profitable now


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1440401504599298054


----------



## Garty

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Oh, and TK says they are profitable now
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1440401504599298054


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

I’m not crying, you’re crying


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1440432122825637899


----------



## Big Booty Bex

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Next wave of action figs
> 
> great to see Eddie and Thunder in here
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1440003502793703426


Sometimes I think these don't even exist. Whenever I go to any store they're always sold out of everything.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Big Booty Bex said:


> Sometimes I think these don't even exist. Whenever I go to any store they're always sold out of everything.


can’t get them online, can’t get them in store

does my head in


----------



## Big Booty Bex

@LifeInCattleClass does the fact that they're making a Cage figure mean that Skynet is officially self aware?!


----------



## RapShepard

The pic tho lol


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Big Booty Bex said:


> @LifeInCattleClass does the fact that they're making a Cage figure mean that Skynet is officially self aware?!


lol, Cage and self-aware rarely crosses paths 



RapShepard said:


> The pic tho lol


the replies to this on twitter has been legendary

i lolled more than once - Danielson is GOATing


----------



## RapShepard

LifeInCattleClass said:


> the replies to this on twitter has been legendary
> 
> i lolled more than once - Danielson is GOATing


I definitely got a solid collection of new memes from the replies lol


----------



## Prized Fighter

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1440378142053437440
My favorite part is Uno and Grayson being created in the Canadian style or Hangman with his real face.


----------



## Prized Fighter

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1440231239865094151
Possibly a hint at Moxley's next NJPW feud. They are attacking "Shooter" Shota Umino, Moxley's young boy.


----------



## zkorejo

This tweet kind of wowed me in a weird way. It's funny how we have all been enjoying the ride but this reminded me of how it all started. It's really kind of like a story from a movie how AEW started and has grown to this point in such a short amount of time. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1440796975851397124


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

zkorejo said:


> This tweet kind of wowed me in a weird way. It's funny how we have all been enjoying the ride but this reminded me of how it all started. It's really kind of like a story from a movie how AEW started and has grown to this point in such a short amount of time.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1440796975851397124


i remember that photo - just before All IN

I was so hyped and happy about that show - an amazing time


----------



## zkorejo

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i remember that photo - just before All IN
> 
> I was so hyped and happy about that show - an amazing time


You mean the first All Out right? I don't remember the picture but I remember the logo of aew was introduced after all in.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

zkorejo said:


> You mean the first All Out right? I don't remember the picture but I remember the logo of aew was introduced after all in.


Ahh - ok - this is the 2nd photo

the first one before All In had Marty in it - I got confused between the two

Christopher daniels teasing his 2nd coming


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1440858439664615425


----------



## Garty

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Christopher daniels teasing his 2nd coming
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1440858439664615425


Even before I clicked the link, I knew it had to be the 'Fallen Angel' Christopher Daniels.


----------



## 3venflow

Daniels still has the itch it seems. I'm curious to see where he goes with this... reunited with Kaz or something different (House of Black member?)?


----------



## omaroo

Garty said:


> Even before I clicked the link, I knew it had to be the 'Fallen Angel' Christopher Daniels.


Under the gimmick he can be entertaining despite his age. 

He was so good under the gimmick in TNA.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Whatever he does, needs to retire the BME

he’s botched it more often than not the last 2 yrs


----------



## 3venflow

No Murphy it seems. Evidence that the requirements are becoming much higher for the guys leaving WWE to join AEW (well, excluding 2point0 who are the exception to the rule).

Murphy should spend a couple of years in NJPW and AEW would sign him then I reckon.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1441040945106104320


----------



## Garty

omaroo said:


> Under the gimmick he can be entertaining despite his age.
> 
> He was so good under the gimmick in TNA.


One of my first "indy-tees" was a Fallen Angel shirt, bought at an ROH show in Pittsburgh, 2003.


----------



## rbl85

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Whatever he does, needs to retire the BME
> 
> he’s botched it more often than not the last 2 yrs


The last time he botched it because he couldn't see with the blood in his eyes


----------



## 3venflow

Ryo Mizunami is returning for another stint in AEW.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1441019674892791809


----------



## rich110991

Not really interested in Christopher Daniels at this point. Hope he goes to TNA instead.


----------



## Garty

3venflow said:


> Ryo Mizunami is returning for another stint in AEW.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1441019674892791809


Not a fan of hers at this stage in her career. She moves like Kong did in her last years. Slow and in pain.


----------



## 3venflow

Jericho wanted the IC to amicably split, Tony Khan overruled him.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1441061323945742339


----------



## rich110991

3venflow said:


> Jericho wanted the IC to amicably split, Tony Khan overruled him.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1441061323945742339


Good, I like them together for now.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> Jericho wanted the IC to amicably split, Tony Khan overruled him.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1441061323945742339


makes sense to me - you don’t always need to split up

friends are friends


----------



## RapShepard

3venflow said:


> No Murphy it seems. Evidence that the requirements are becoming much higher for the guys leaving WWE to join AEW (well, excluding 2point0 who are the exception to the rule).
> 
> Murphy should spend a couple of years in NJPW and AEW would sign him then I reckon.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1441040945106104320


Go to Impact that way he has a good chance of being a top guy big fish in a small pond. He can have some good matches and maybe find a character that translates here.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Yes Wale, its true

YB getting that mainstream attention now



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1441090430033010693


----------



## Aedubya

Who or what is a Wale?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Aedubya said:


> Who or what is a Wale?


rapper - 6.3m followers on twitter for instance


----------



## ripcitydisciple

Aedubya said:


> Who or what is a Wale?


Sings NXT 2.0's new theme.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

ripcitydisciple said:


> Sings NXT 2.0's new theme.


…. I did not know that  

makes the tweet funnier


----------



## rbl85

ripcitydisciple said:


> Sings NXT 2.0's new theme.


Well now it's going to be "sang NXT 2.0 previous theme"


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Lol… everybody onboard


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1440834069256826885


----------



## The Principal

zkorejo said:


> You mean the first All Out right? I don't remember the picture but I remember the logo of aew was introduced after all in.





LifeInCattleClass said:


> Ahh - ok - this is the 2nd photo
> 
> the first one before All In had Marty in it - I got confused between the two


The photo is actually before Double or Nothing in May, 2019. The turquoise seats of the MGM Garden Arena give it away. All In and All Out 2019 were both at the Sears Center (Now Arena), which has dark gray seats.


----------



## 3venflow

Daniels' return... in IMPACT.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1441220846920556545
It also looks like Christian will drop the title to Josh Alexander after he used his option C. Alexander is IMPACT's best talent right now so it's fitting.

Brian Cage and Jake Roberts have both been missing due to 'health issues', per the WON.

Jericho and his Mimosa Mayhem rival Orange Cassidy face Starks and Hobbs on the Jericho Cruise.


----------



## Erik.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1441803660833460226


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Erik. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1441803660833460226


london??
fuck, i might have to fly over for this one


----------



## omaroo

UK likely or maybe Canada.


----------



## sim8

It's going to be Minnesota for Full Gear


----------



## Prosper

The new venue will be Madison Square Garden if they’re claiming it’s somewhere everyone expects.


----------



## Sad Panda

It’s gotta be MSG


----------



## 3venflow

It's the Target Center for Full Gear. They'll also be selling combos with the Rampage show on Friday there.


----------



## Erik.

LifeInCattleClass said:


> london??
> fuck, i might have to fly over for this one


95% sure its the Target Centre for Full Gear.


----------



## Aedubya

London, Craven Cottage will be next summer


----------



## thorn123

When dynamite started I was happy to get in to two hours of wrestling a week … then after some months, I was hankering for some more AEW by the weekend. Eventually rampage came along and satiated my hunger … But now, come Monday I am ready for the next serve. I guess it’s good though - leave us always wanting more.


----------



## Erik.

DaveRA said:


> When dynamite started I was happy to get in to two hours of wrestling a week … then after some months, I was hankering for some more AEW by the weekend. Eventually rampage came along and satiated my hunger … But now, come Monday I am ready for the next serve. I guess it’s good though - leave us always wanting more.


Going from a PPV on Sunday (sometimes Saturday) then having to wait until Wednesday can be torture at times. 

But it great to build anticipation. Especially with some "Road To" videos.


----------



## 3venflow

Using the Cagematch user average, AEW has had two of its three best matches ever in September. And the only matches from 2021 to make the top ten. Strong case for September being AEW's greatest month yet in all aspects: record attendances, record PPV buyrate, best PPV, great matches, debuts of Danielson and Cole.


----------



## A PG Attitude

Aedubya said:


> London, Craven Cottage will be next summer


They'll never do a show at Craven Cottage it's a rubbish stadium that wouldn't look good for a wrestling show.


----------



## Erik.

A PG Attitude said:


> They'll never do a show at Craven Cottage it's a rubbish stadium that wouldn't look good for a wrestling show.


Dynamite: Carnage at the Cottage has a bloody cool ring to it though.


----------



## 3venflow

Shawn Spears with the vague and cryptic tweet. Pinnacle isn't splitting surely?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1442634719015940097


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> Shawn Spears with the vague and cryptic tweet. Pinnacle isn't splitting surely?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1442634719015940097


i was wondering about this

since MJFs loss to Jericho, pinnacle has not been heard from


----------



## Aedubya

That's very embarrassing if they can The Pinnacle already 

Horribly booked 

Hopefully he's just referencing something really vague like not being picked for their Trio team


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Anybody have any thoughts on the amounts of ‘this company is dying’ threads we would’ve seen if it was AEW with the ‘tablet in mouth foam’ spot or the rope break spot from extreme rules?

we would’ve been told ‘if this was the wwe…’ - yet i see no outrage over there really about it

…. MOTY might actually have legs


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1442640180616237060


----------



## 3venflow

Great promo by MOTY there, that's the best I've seen from Scorpio Sky. And Ethan Page just brings it every time he has the mic.


----------



## Sad Panda

Wow… got goosebumps from that. Time to capitalize on them now…


----------



## Not Lying

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Anybody have any thoughts on the amounts of ‘this company is dying’ threads we would’ve seen if it was AEW with the ‘tablet in mouth foam’ spot or the rope break spot from extreme rules?
> 
> we would’ve been told ‘id this was the wwe…’ - yet i see no outrage over there really about it


The E bots are now referencing the explosition failure of Mox/Omega saying that Extreme Rules’ ending (which was intentional) is better. You know the stooges don’t care much about their product but they care more about AEW and analyse its mistakes under a microscope.

There was recently an article/thread about Jonathan Coachman not getting his owed 20K from WWE. The thead is dead. Nobody gives a shit. But when its a story about some guy *not even known complaining about not getting 2-3K, it's over and TK is the devil. *


----------



## Prized Fighter

The Definition of Technician said:


> The E bots are now referencing the explosition failure of Mox/Omega saying that Extreme Rules’ ending (which was intentional) is better. You know the stooges don’t care much about their product but they care more about AEW and analyse its mistakes under a microscope.
> 
> There was recently an article/thread about Jonathan Coachman not getting his owed 20K from WWE. The thead is dead. Nobody gives a shit. But when its a story about some guy *not even known complaining about not getting 2-3K, it's over and TK is the devil. *


You are correct, but it is just like sports or politics. 5% of a fanbase fights/trolls with the 5% of another fanbase and the rest of us have to ignore them to have actual discussion. The worst part is that those 5% of people are the loudest and the most active. Mostly because rational people don't allow themselves to act like children.

Also, I believe that most people just want their views of the world validated. So for WWE trolls they want proof that AEW is dying so they can say, "We were right all along." AEW trolls want proof WWE is suffering greatly and that it is all trash. WWE may be creatively bankrupt, but they are a successful company with loyal fanbase. AEW may have flaws, but they are a successful company with a loyal fanbase.

The reason I know that trolls aren't rational, is because they will get angry with this post and say "but (enter company) bad" immediately.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1442934257857355779
It doesn't look like MJF vs Pillman Jr is over.


----------



## rich110991

My WWE fan cousin just asked me about going to Summerslam if it’s in the UK. I said no way 😂 He said but we always said we would go and that “we’re still wrestling fans”. I said yeah that was before AEW completely killed my interest in WWE 😂 He can’t handle it.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

rich110991 said:


> My WWE fan cousin just asked me about going to Summerslam if it’s in the UK. I said no way 😂 He said but we always said we would go and that “we’re still wrestling fans”. I said yeah that was before AEW completely killed my interest in WWE 😂 He can’t handle it.


poor guy - go to summerfest with your cuz 

orrrr… you can go to the aew show when it rolls around 

Lol - this is pretty funny


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1443315409562767368
Lolllll

memes all over the place


----------



## 3venflow

ROH have signed Trish Adora, one of the freelance women I wanted AEW to pick up.

This is from her match against Sumie Sakai on ROH TV, look at how smooth the sequence is compared to the stuff we see from many of AEW's women.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1443559347141988354


----------



## Sad Panda

I get the historical significance. And I’m sure this means something to them.(realistically that’s all that matters) But this theme song just doesn’t fit them IMO.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1443657933041057794


----------



## rich110991

Love the updated TNT belt. They filled in the empty circle on the TNT logo. Looks much better.


----------



## rbl85

Sad Panda said:


> I get the historical significance. And I’m sure this means something to them.(realistically that’s all that matters) But this theme song just doesn’t fit them IMO.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1443657933041057794


Doesn't fit but god damn does it goes into your head XD


----------



## Erik.

Sad Panda said:


> I get the historical significance. And I’m sure this means something to them.(realistically that’s all that matters) But this theme song just doesn’t fit them IMO.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1443657933041057794


Very Midnight Express - I love it.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Thats basically a midnight express remix

its pretty good


----------



## ripcitydisciple

It sounds like a mash up of Night Rider and Legend of Zelda to me. I don't know if I like it at first listen. I also don't think it fits them. If Dax and Cash picked this and are happy with it then I guess it is what it is....


----------



## Aedubya

That is a horrible piece of music


----------



## 3venflow

WON: Kiera Hogan hasn't signed a full-time AEW deal, just one of those per-appearance deals that a fair few are on.


----------



## Shock Street

Sad Panda said:


> I get the historical significance. And I’m sure this means something to them.(realistically that’s all that matters) But this theme song just doesn’t fit them IMO.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1443657933041057794


I guess that answers the question regarding The Pinnacle being together or not. They were the last ones still using the Pinnacle theme.

TBH I thought FTRs old theme was great...


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Shock Street said:


> I guess that answers the question regarding The Pinnacle being together or not. They were the last ones still using the Pinnacle theme.
> 
> TBH I thought FTRs old theme was great...


in their last promo they mentioned they were still Pinnacle


----------



## Shock Street

LifeInCattleClass said:


> in their last promo they mentioned they were still Pinnacle


Well that's what I get for watching the show stoned


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Shock Street said:


> Well that's what I get for watching the show stoned


haha! Mate, keep watching it stoned, we’ll catch you up


----------



## 3venflow

Two big surprises on Wednesday's 2-year anniversary Dynamite, per TK on Busted.

Also, there'll be a joker in the Casino Battle Royale next week.


----------



## Sad Panda

TV


3venflow said:


> Two big surprises on Wednesday's 2-year anniversary Dynamite, per TK on Busted.
> 
> Also, there'll be a joker in the Casino Battle Royale next week.


Anyone want to take a guess on who this might be?


----------



## ripcitydisciple

Sad Panda said:


> TV
> 
> 
> Anyone want to take a guess on who this might be?


Joker is Hangman.

No guess on the surprises.


----------



## Prized Fighter

If the two surprise include the Joker then I think we see Hangman and Trent return.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Sad Panda said:


> TV
> 
> 
> Anyone want to take a guess on who this might be?


Has to be Hangman


----------



## omaroo

Hangman has to be the big surprise next week and would be happy to see him back and win the ladder match and get his momentum back.


----------



## Prized Fighter

Since Sammy is back to offering open challenges for the TNT Title, could we get a Sammy vs Murphy match? I would be down for Murphy to have a one off.


----------



## Not Lying

Prized Fighter said:


> Since Sammy is back to offering open challenges for the TNT Title, could we get a Sammy vs Murphy match? I would be done for Murphy to have a one off.


I'd love that. Could have Black come out after and kick Murphy's head off.
Sammy vs Black would be dope.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Prized Fighter said:


> Since Sammy is back to offering open challenges for the TNT Title, could we get a Sammy vs Murphy match? I would be done for Murphy to have a one off.


wow, good call - a murphy one-off wouldn’t be too bad


----------



## rich110991

Hype!!


----------



## Erik.

I am 95% confident the joker will be Miro w/ Lana.


----------



## 3venflow

If not Hangman, what about Bully Ray or RVD as the joker? They're going to be in ECW territory after all.


----------



## Sad Panda

I don’t know if it’s been mentioned but Orange Cassidy and Matt Hardy have been added to the ladder match


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> If not Hangman, what about Bully Ray or RVD as the joker? They're going to be in ECW territory after all.


ooof - keep both far away from AEW please

Bully was again trying to neg himself into a job the other day

'if I was the agent for that match...' 

lol, shutthefuckkup


----------



## 3venflow

I think Owens is going to jump.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1444096704744202248
This is a really good summary of Cody's AEW career so far. It is a convincing argument that Cody's entire arc is planned, with the Homelander look (based on a narcissistic character who thinks he is doing good), and has been in the making for a while.

Genuinely feel that if they pull this off right, Cody could be AEW's biggest and best heel in 2022. The premise is perfect: no Cody, no AEW. The fans who worshipped him now hate him after AEW brought in shiny new toys. Cody goes down the Anakin Skywalker path and doesn't just go bad, he goes despicably bad.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Lol - Pentagon‘s halloween shirt


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1444333651248955395


----------



## Erik.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1444414113703243777


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Erik. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1444414113703243777


she looks dressed and ready to compete


----------



## 3venflow

Meltzer: "A lot of Chad Gable's friends want him to go to AEW. I don’t know what the contract situation is for him, but he’s been so misused."

FTR have said they will work with him again and seem to think he will jump when his contract is up.

Gable is one of the very few WWE guys I'd really like to see jump. He'd fit in really well in AEW. But if they passed on Murphy, I wonder if Tony Khan would even want Gable now.

Alvarez is intimating that they may not even want Bray and definitely don't want Strowman. The door is becoming less and less ajar for guys from the Fed it seems, but I'm sure some will creep through (Kevin Owens/Steen).

Buddy Matthews the joker or just trollin'?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1444746081519161348


----------



## ProjectGargano

3venflow said:


> Buddy Matthews the joker or just trollin'?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1444746081519161348




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1444754265763766273
I agree with this reply lol


----------



## 3venflow

Big indie match happening in Philly before Xmas.


----------



## thorn123

Saw an ok move called Queen pins staring Vince Vaughn and Kristen Bell. Mainstream movie recently released on streaming platforms. Anyway it had a couple of AEW product placements which was cool. Do AEW pay for that or is it just coincidence. They should do it more.


----------



## Prized Fighter

DaveRA said:


> Saw an ok move called Queen pins staring Vince Vaughn and Kristen Bell. Mainstream movie recently released on streaming platforms. Anyway it had a couple of AEW product placements which was cool. Do AEW pay for that or is it just coincidence. They should do it more.


It is still awesome to me that Kenny's shirt was won in the Amazon Prime show "The Boys." Technically it is canon that this world has wrestling and Kenny/Elite are a big deal. Also this is a big hit show.


----------



## 3venflow

This is interesting from Court. He could be referring to Vince or Tony (via association with his dad).


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1446132960357462018
He's spoken of a good relationship with AEW/Tony Khan/Chris Daniels too, so I don't think there's any beef.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

AEW Angle SCRAPPED Because Wrestler Didn't Top PWI 500


One AEW talent had a "whole angle" planned around topping the PWI 500.




whatculture.com




I thought about making a thread about this since there's a likely suspect but I don't want anyone to get banned lol


----------



## Prized Fighter

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1446135376939307009
AEW schedule for the rest of the year. Important reminder that the next two weeks will have Saturday Dynamites.


----------



## 3venflow

Chris Daniels' eye is STILL f'd from the Bucks match back in May. Perhaps he should join the House of Black.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hangman is such a good character


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1446030604135436288
Lollllllolollllll at Starks


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1446151881043161088


----------



## Prosper

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hangman is such a good character
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1446030604135436288


This is great lol dodging the questions and not realizing Adam Cole signed 😂 

Can't wait for this build to Full Gear


----------



## Not Lying

Jericho is such a fucking delusional egomaniac. "MY" "I", shut the hell up. He contradicts himself saying the crowd singing his theme is organic, and also saying during taped shows they play it twice so people sing to it twice. What a fucking twat. Fuck this guy can't wait for him to retire.
He is literally delusional.

There was nothing organic about people ON HIS CRUISE singing this shit and making go viral for the AEW audience.
And then using PAID WRESTLERS TO SIT AT RINGSIDE to sing it for a year, IS NOT FUCKING ORGANIC.

I fucking think guy sucks the more and more i hear him talk.


----------



## Erik.

3venflow said:


> This is interesting from Court. He could be referring to Vince or Tony (via association with his dad).
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1446132960357462018
> He's spoken of a good relationship with AEW/Tony Khan/Chris Daniels too, so I don't think there's any beef.


Jacob Fatu crossover plz.


----------



## Prized Fighter

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1446192774131429379
Abadon working.


----------



## DammitChrist

Chris Jericho is a GOAT.


----------



## TheGunnShow

DammitChrist said:


> Chris Jericho is a GOAT.


He's a GOAT at spreading COVID.


----------



## DammitChrist

TheGunnShow said:


> He's a GOAT at spreading COVID.


What does that do with anything?

I didn't ask for your input.


----------



## JasmineAEW

Eddie is so awesome.


----------



## Prosper

WWE trying to scoop up Britt:

*Regarding the overtures, Baker said:
*
_*"It's no secret, [Adam] has already said it, that cat is out of the bag and I'm not going to get in trouble. WWE was definitely poking the bear a little bit through him recently, when I was still with AEW. 'Hey, we're interested in her,' without teetering the line of contract tampering, they definitely let me know that they had interest in me, but it wasn't a mutual thing. I'm very happy with AEW and thankful for the opportunities and this is where I want to stay."*_


----------



## A PG Attitude

Prosper said:


> WWE trying to scoop up Britt:
> 
> *Regarding the overtures, Baker said:*
> 
> _*"It's no secret, [Adam] has already said it, that cat is out of the bag and I'm not going to get in trouble. WWE was definitely poking the bear a little bit through him recently, when I was still with AEW. 'Hey, we're interested in her,' without teetering the line of contract tampering, they definitely let me know that they had interest in me, but it wasn't a mutual thing. I'm very happy with AEW and thankful for the opportunities and this is where I want to stay."*_


She's a top 3 star in wrestling at the moment, she doesn't need WWE.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Prosper said:


> WWE trying to scoop up Britt:
> 
> *Regarding the overtures, Baker said:*
> 
> _*"It's no secret, [Adam] has already said it, that cat is out of the bag and I'm not going to get in trouble. WWE was definitely poking the bear a little bit through him recently, when I was still with AEW. 'Hey, we're interested in her,' without teetering the line of contract tampering, they definitely let me know that they had interest in me, but it wasn't a mutual thing. I'm very happy with AEW and thankful for the opportunities and this is where I want to stay."*_


_*they definitely let me know that they had interest in me, but it wasn't a mutual thing.*_

lol, Baker lowkey savage here.

i have to admit, I thought in the beginning she would be the first to jump ship. I’ve been proven wrong by the good doctor multiple times now.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

LifeInCattleClass said:


> _*they definitely let me know that they had interest in me, but it wasn't a mutual thing.*_
> 
> lol, Baker lowkey savage here.
> 
> i have to admit, I thought in the beginning she would be the first to jump ship. I’ve been proven wrong by the good doctor multiple times now.


Really? She has a Dental practice they would force her to give up if she signed with WWE.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

ripcitydisciple said:


> Really? She has a Dental practice they would force her to give up if she signed with WWE.


i just thought at the start that she would want to ‘join her boyfriend’ - and at some point wwe would offer her too much to pass up, just to stroke their ego by signing away aew‘s first woman signed

again… this was 1 and a half years ago when she was still face and floundering.

how wrong i was


----------



## RapShepard

[emoji848]


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

RapShepard said:


> [emoji848]


i doubt they do it so quick after the Kenny / Pac / OC triple threat

but if they wanted to get there - they could have Brian climb the rankings to 1 and demand a shot


----------



## RapShepard

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i doubt they do it so quick after the Kenny / Pac / OC triple threat
> 
> but if they wanted to get there - they could have Brian climb the rankings to 1 and demand a shot


Yup I do wonder why they have an eliminator tournament booked already


----------



## Prized Fighter

RapShepard said:


> Yup I do wonder why they have an eliminator tournament booked already


The finals of the eliminator is at Full Gear. It won't effect that Championship match.


----------



## RapShepard

Prized Fighter said:


> The finals of the eliminator is at Full Gear. It won't effect that Championship match.


Oh okay, thanks for the clear up


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Darby was kidnapped and beaten by his Uber Driver. He'll be alright. He's survived worse.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1446957514872983555*


----------



## 3venflow

Penta and Fenix retained the AAA Tag Team Title in a spectacular match against Hijo del Vikingo and Laredo Kid at AAA Heroes Inmortales XIV last night. It was basically the crazy lucha actionfest you'd expect. Vikingo is a guy American fans would love and I'll be amazed if TK doesn't try to sign him soon.

After the match, ROH TV & Tag Champion, Dragon Lee, and Dralistico came out but it wasn't implied they'll be the team challenging the Bros for the belts on Dynamite. AEW will be making the AAA belts their secondary tag belts going forward so I wonder if the Lucha Brothers drop them soon, maybe to a team that then challenge for the AEW tag belts, a la Kenny vs. Christian.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1447024817593536514

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1447024700253745154

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1447023945958428675

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1447025791909441536


----------



## 3venflow

Moxley retained the GCW World Title over Nick Gage in Atlantic City last night. Mick Foley was in attendance for the Death Match.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1447050771883831302

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1447042262353989639

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1447044609503375360
BTW this is fucking awesome from GCW.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1447039955084120065


----------



## RapShepard

3venflow said:


> Moxley retained the GCW World Title over Nick Gage in Atlantic City last night. Mick Foley was in attendance for the Death Match.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1447050771883831302
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1447042262353989639
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1447044609503375360
> BTW this is fucking awesome from GCW.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1447039955084120065


No sarcasm kudos for being able to get into so much different wrestling and give updates


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

GCW is really hot right now

they feel like a modern day ECW to some degree


----------



## 3venflow

LifeInCattleClass said:


> GCW is really hot right now
> 
> they feel like a modern day ECW to some degree


Some are arguing they're the number three promotion in America. For pure fan support they may be, but they have no TV deal or anything. The promotion feels like a Forbidden Door stopping point where anyone can turn up - even the Briscoes did yesterday and they don't often venture far from ROH.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> Some are arguing they're the number three promotion in America. For pure fan support they may be, but they have no TV deal or anything. The promotion feels like a Forbidden Door stopping point where anyone can turn up - even the Briscoes did yesterday and they don't often venture far from ROH.


they definitely draw bums to seats - which makes them bigger at the gate than ROH and Impact

but i guess a tv deal is where the money is.

would be interesting to see where they go - TK / AEW obvs have close ties with them, so maybe they can help out with the tv channels or something.

i would be all over a streaming service offering AEW, GCW and maybe Impact


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Forbes’ video on TK


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

And BTE


----------



## 3venflow

The IIconics aka The IInspiration have signed with IMPACT. Very happy AEW gave them a wide berth, they'd just add to the pile of divas when the company needs more female wrestlers. Plus, AEW has no women's tag division so they would've been lost.


----------



## rbl85

That Joker horse wearing a thong XD


----------



## kazarn

3venflow said:


> The IIconics aka The IInspiration have signed with IMPACT. Very happy AEW gave them a wide berth, they'd just add to the pile of divas when the company needs more female wrestlers. Plus, AEW has no women's tag division so they would've been lost.


They are such terrible workers.


----------



## DammitChrist

3venflow said:


> The IIconics aka The IInspiration have signed with IMPACT. Very happy AEW gave them a wide berth, they'd just add to the pile of divas when the company needs more female wrestlers. Plus, AEW has no women's tag division so they would've been lost.





kazarn said:


> They are such terrible workers.


Man, I'm so glad that I don't have to see either of those clowns on TV


----------



## 3venflow

Tony Khan said AEW haven't spoken to Bray Wyatt about joining.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1447961800264331272


----------



## MaseMan

That's probably just code for, "He's coming in under an entirely new persona."


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

Unfortunately, I don't buy that.


----------



## Prized Fighter

Well of course he never spoke to Bray Wyatt. He might have spoke to Windham Rotunda though.


----------



## Prized Fighter

Since I haven't seen a Rampage thread for this week, I figure I will post this here. There will be a one hour Buy-In on YouTube (9 pm). Also Bryan isn't facing Fish anymore.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1447979509798645760


----------



## 3venflow

Very happy to see Lee Moriarty on the 'buy-in', it'll be his first match outside the Dark shows and he's a super-talented guy who could make a Daniel Garcia-like impact.

I could see Danielson facing someone like Angelico.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Listen to TK get excited and then tell me you don’t get excited either

guy is a good promoter


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1447974978331287563


----------



## Garty

Prized Fighter said:


> Since I haven't seen a Rampage thread for this week, I figure I will post this here. There will be a one hour Buy-In on YouTube (9 pm). Also Bryan isn't facing Fish anymore.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1447979509798645760


Danielson is facing Fish on Dynamite Saturday.

They're in two separate matches on Friday's "Buy-In" YouTube Rampage pre-show.


----------



## Garty

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Listen to TK get excited and then tell me you don’t get excited either
> 
> guy is a good promoter
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1447974978331287563


When/how does he sleep?! It's like his brain never stops thinking.


----------



## Prized Fighter

Garty said:


> Danielson is facing Fish on Dynamite Saturday.
> 
> They're in two separate matches on Friday's "Buy-In" YouTube Rampage pre-show.


You are correct. Thank you for the info.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The rumour is that its Garcia vs Danielson 
Fuuuck me if thats true

moty


----------



## Aedubya

Danielson v Suzuki on Friday
Danielson v Fish on Saturday


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

LifeInCattleClass said:


> The rumour is that its Garcia vs Danielson
> Fuuuck me if thats true
> 
> moty


not v Garcia

just vs Suzuki


----------



## ThunderNitro

LifeInCattleClass said:


> not v Garcia
> 
> just vs Suzuki





LifeInCattleClass said:


> not v Garcia
> 
> just vs Suzuki


Goeienaand, my fellow South African! It is a great time to be a fan of AEW!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

ThunderNitro said:


> Goeienaand, my fellow South African! It is a great time to be a fan of AEW!


hello dude - its crazy

TK is just out here being wild, snorting coke and making dream matches 

what a time!


----------



## ThunderNitro

LifeInCattleClass said:


> hello dude - its crazy
> 
> TK is just out here being wild, snorting coke and making dream matches
> 
> what a time!


Definitely, bro! How about an AEW event at Cape Town stadium? I heard they are starting to allow crowds.


----------



## Sad Panda

Danielson vs Suzuki?!? Well fuck me that’s pretty exciting!


----------



## Sad Panda

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Listen to TK get excited and then tell me you don’t get excited either
> 
> guy is a good promoter
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1447974978331287563


god bless you Tony Khan. His excitement towards the business resonates.

Even during his announcements before, during or after his shows, he’s so excited and enthusiastic about his product. He’s jumping up and down, stomping his feet as if he were a fan! I just love it.


----------



## [email protected]

But why is Danielson on the buy in? I have zero problem with top stars being on that type of lead-in show, but it seems like that is one of the things that would get me to tune in after watching the buy in, instead of one less thing to care about on Rampage.

I dunno


----------



## JasmineAEW

[email protected] said:


> But why is Danielson on the buy in? I have zero problem with top stars being on that type of lead-in show, but it seems like that is one of the things that would get me to tune in after watching the buy in, instead of one less thing to care about on Rampage.
> 
> I dunno


I have a feeling the match will start on YouTube and carry over to the start of Rampage. Tony Khan is counting on the match to be an amazing spectacle that will lead fans to want to see the conclusion on Rampage.


----------



## 3venflow

Banging Lucha Bros vs. Laredo Kid/Vikingo Jr. match from the weekend. Ref sucks but the match is amazing and Vikingo rivals Fenix in the insanity dept.






Max Caster calls out The Rock in his latest freestyle rap for TMZ and challenges Dwayne to meet him in the AEW ring. Imagine.


----------



## Aedubya

Anna Chlumsky?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Just want to point out this is the sort of BS that always happens with new debuts - and this is the thing AEW has avoided brilliantly so far IMO

nothing worse than a new debut getting a major title shot


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1448317606314659842
when people have a problem with signing ‘ex-whatever’ - its usually because of this reason


----------



## DammitChrist

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Just want to point out this is the sort of BS that always happens with new debuts - and this is the thing AEW has avoided brilliantly so far IMO
> 
> nothing worse than a new debut getting a major title shot
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1448317606314659842
> when people have a problem with signing ‘ex-whatever’ - its usually because of this reason


It doesn't help that those incoming debutants for Impact are annoying, mediocre talents in spite of their overhype.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Dropping that main event casually

confirmed 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1448199680987439104


----------



## Tell it like it is

Gotta love The Young Bucks


----------



## JasmineAEW

Ha ha! I love Hangman.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1448395004968329221


----------



## omaroo

JasmineAEW said:


> Ha ha! I love Hangman.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1448395004968329221


Ye same mate

Seems a pure natural babyface that you cant help but love and get behind.

He also seems like just a nice guy.

Really hope we see the major elevation of Hangman to new heights after full gear.


----------



## Erik.

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Dropping that main event casually
> 
> confirmed
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1448199680987439104


Just give me the graphic!!


----------



## Prized Fighter

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1448392059006689286
WwE dOeSn't sEe AeW aS cOmPeTiTiOn


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Lol - a murder in 2 screenshots


----------



## Aedubya

Prized Fighter said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1448392059006689286
> WwE dOeSn't sEe AeW aS cOmPeTiTiOn


What are 'fast nationals' ?


----------



## Prized Fighter

Aedubya said:


> What are 'fast nationals' ?


Basically the early ratings numbers. They come out on Saturday around 4 pm. Previously, only the shows on network channels (Fox, ABC, NBC, etc) would be reported. They aren't accurate and are only early estimates. The actual ratings come out on Monday and are usually around 8% higher. 

Basically, WWE gets access to the fast nationals data because SmackDown is on Fox. They see the lower estimates for Rampage and leak it out before the final numbers come out on Monday. WWE basically wants SmackDown's number out there the same day as Rampage so fans spend the time comparing the two. That isn't to say Rampage's number shouldn't be better and that aren't making mistakes, but it is also proof that Vince see a chance to fuck with the competition.


----------



## LongPig666

Maki Itoh ON GOING TO WWE


----------



## Thomazbr

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Lol - a murder in 2 screenshots
> 
> View attachment 110177
> 
> 
> View attachment 110178


The whole sneakerhead thing is something I'll never get tbh.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

We’ll look back in 10 years as this being a pivotal signing


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1448697064045559811


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1444865878244343808
Remember the Mance Warner to AEW rumours quite a while back? Apparently the Southern Psycho will be a free agent in February when his MLW deal is up and is teasing something with his old rival MJF. Weirdly, he's not working for MLW but still seems to be under contract. It's like a Pillman thing.

Not sure if he'd be a perfect fit for AEW, but the guy can work a mic and is entertaining as fuck. It's his ring work where there might be question mark, he's very much a brawler. I feel like he and Archer could do something as a crazy tag team, and could see him getting over like Kingston has.


----------



## Tell it like it is

We are definitely getting a Golden Lovers reunion down the road

__
http://instagr.am/p/CVBNo2yNdH-/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Road to Miami

Well worth the watch


----------



## Sad Panda

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Road to Miami
> 
> Well worth the watch


AEW and these Road to Videos… they’re always so so good. Has me pumped for Friday and Saturday.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Sad Panda said:


> AEW and these Road to Videos… they’re always so so good. Has me pumped for Friday and Saturday.


should really be a half an hour tv show


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

AEW crowds are something else


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1449102013392818177


----------



## Tell it like it is

Mikey Rukus working on a new theme for Owen Hart

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1448998872106274819


----------



## Not Lying

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1449124197687562240
Nice of AEW.


----------



## 3venflow

Shame AEW haven't re-run this. Now they might have to wait until Kenny turns face again in future unless fans get behind Cody as a babyface again.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1449503096187543553


----------



## JasmineAEW

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1449567736716214275


----------



## Tell it like it is

How dare they!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1449582841831071745


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1449516747317551104


----------



## RiverFenix

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1449516747317551104


Would have worked better if he just said "brothers" and not "little brothers". But this is the utility of JDS on the AEW roster.


----------



## rich110991

What’s this about AEW airing on the west coast or something like that? Will that help the ratings?


----------



## LongPig666

Here's my wallet!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

LongPig666 said:


> Here's my wallet!
> 
> View attachment 110381


dream match for a big stage


----------



## 3venflow

AEW related from last night's NJPW tapings at the old ECW Arena in Philly.



Spoiler



Suzuki & *Archer* beat *Moxley* & *Kingston* in a Philly Street Fight rematch from Grand Slam when Archer pinned Kingston following a Blackout through a table. The two teams shook hands after the match, which spilled into the parking lot.

*Daniel Garcia* teamed with VLNCE UNLTD (Brody King & Chris Dickinson) to defeat the Stray Dog Army (Barrett Brown, BATEMAN & Misterioso)

Bullet Club members Chris Bey & El Phantasmo beat Ariya Daivari & *Lio Rush *when Bey pinned Daivari

Bullet Club members Jay White & Hikuleo beat Fred Yehl & *Wheeler YUTA* when White pinned YUTA following the Blade Runner


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1450162112270110720
This match should be incredible. I still want Kenny and Psycho Clown tho


----------



## 3venflow

Kenny Omega defends his AAA Mega Title against the spectacular Hijo del Vikingo at Triplemania Regia.

Lucha Brothers will also be on the card, possibly re-challenging FTR for the AAA Tag Team Title.


----------



## Tell it like it is

In ring wise, i'm more excited for Omega vs Vikingo. Not saying Hangman is bad but Vikingo does some crazy shit.


----------



## 3venflow

Filthy Tom Lawlor's MLW deal expires in two weeks, per Fightful. Wonder if AEW might consider him to do some dates for the Dan Lambert group as it'd give them three wrestlers for a trios group. He's the NJPW Strong Champion so he might pen some kind of deal with them, but AEW and NJPW are sharing talent now. Lawlor's had some really good matches over the past few years and adapted to pro wrestling pretty damn well. IMPACT would be stupid to not consider him.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

This dude is gonna step into the ring at some point for sure









Jorge Masvidal Is Enjoying 'The F*ck Out Of' AEW Run, Says There Are A Lot Of Savages In AEW | Fightful News


Jorge Masvidal discusses his AEW run.




www.fightful.com


----------



## Prosper

LifeInCattleClass said:


> This dude is gonna step into the ring at some point for sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jorge Masvidal Is Enjoying 'The F*ck Out Of' AEW Run, Says There Are A Lot Of Savages In AEW | Fightful News
> 
> 
> Jorge Masvidal discusses his AEW run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fightful.com


Its looking like IC vs ATT at Full Gear so probably pretty soon

Jericho/Guevara/Santana/Ortiz/Hager vs Page/Scorpio/Masvidal/Santos/Vanderford

Should be entertaining


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Dark Order and Budge are gold!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Good Danielson article









Bryan Danielson Rates His AEW Match With Kenny Omega On A 1-10 Scale


During a recent conversation with Jim Varsallone, AEW's Bryan Danielson took some time to praise the crowds of All Elite Wrestling for their passion towards…




www.wrestlinginc.com


----------



## 3venflow

The Rampage buy-in has now comfortably surpassed 1m views. Clearly word of mouth about Suzuki vs. Danielson has caused that since the live numbers were nothing special.






Sounds like Dos Santos wouldn't mind a contract.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1450582956402225154


----------



## thorn123

Long time between drinks … it’s hard having to wait til the weekend for some AEW


----------



## LongPig666

52 minutes and worth every second! Highly recommend watching this!


----------



## 3venflow

Never knew this happened.  









FAYKABE on TikTok


#wwe #wwf #aew #justinroberts #jerryspringer




www.tiktok.com


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1450875355259146244


----------



## RiverFenix

^Wouldn't make sense with Hayter in Britt's faction. I guess Britt teaming with Deonna exclusively in Impact would be workable.


----------



## Aedubya

RiverFenix said:


> ^Wouldn't make sense with Hayter in Britt's faction. I guess Britt teaming with Deonna exclusively in Impact would be workable.


It's as a tag team in Impact


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Okada won the G1 Climax? Open that Forbidden Door Tony.*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The Legit DMD said:


> *Okada won the G1 Climax? Open that Forbidden Door Tony.*


Its time for Okada and Ibushi (when he's healed) to walk through it


----------



## 3venflow

The PWI Women’s 150 top five:

1 - Bianca Belair
2 - Utami Hayashishita
3 - Deonna Purrazzo
4 - Britt Baker
5 - Thunder Rosa


----------



## Pentagon Senior

3venflow said:


> The PWI Women’s 150 top five:
> 
> 1 - Bianca Belair
> 2 - Utami Hayashishita
> 3 - Deonna Purrazzo
> 4 - Britt Baker
> 5 - Thunder Rosa


No 4HW! I suppose they've been on and off screen for most of the year

Britt was a shoe in. Kinda surprised Rosa made it in but happy for her


----------



## rbl85

Purrazzo 3 XD


----------



## Garty

@3venflow

Hey, TK was on Busted Open this morning... where's our recap?!


----------



## Thomazbr

JPEGMAFIA used the Glock Anderson promo as sample for one of the songs in his latest album.
I suspect that the Glock promo will get a lot of mileage in the coming years.


----------



## JasmineAEW

AEW sure knows how to deliver fun for their fans in attendance.


----------



## 3venflow

Orangehausen, Orange Ospreay, Orange Cassidy and Orange Jericho


----------



## RiverFenix

Seeing Griff in the ring with the Sammy Vlog Squad made me think - Where is Pillman Jr? Not actually with that vlog squad, but just regular usage?

I'm very surprised AEW never signed Danhausen. I wonder how long is ROH contract is for.


----------



## 3venflow

@RiverFenix Pillman and Griff wrestled at the Dark tapings yesterday against Comoroto and Solo. So Pillman isn't AWOL, but hasn't done much since his defeat to MJF.


----------



## ProjectGargano

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1452622098829135875
WWE is waiting to see if All Out runs on Saturday or Sunday to put a PPV on the same day aren't they?


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1452698690792140805
Kenny Omega has become the longest reigning AAA Mega Champion on record at an amazing 737 days, surpassing El Texano Jr.

Since beating Fenix for the title in 2019, he's successfully defended it against Jack Evans, Dragon Lee, Sammy Guevara, Laredo Kid and Andrade. His next defense will be against Hijo del Vikingo.

Of course, Kenny is also the longest reigning AEW World Champion to date, currently at 327 days (Jericho was 182 days, Moxley was 277 days).


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

‘Its all about budge Bay bay!’


----------



## GothicBohemian

Well, damn. I've decided I like Being The Elite and may have to start watching it.

🦌 I feel compelled to include a random deer. Maybe because John Silver is in the video. Go Bambi.


Oh, I need to make a quick EDIT to express my joy at seeing Danhausen in close proximity to AEW folks - I assume that's Jericho's cruise (?). It gives me hope!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

GothicBohemian said:


> Well, damn. I've decided I like Being The Elite and may have to start watching it.
> 
> 🦌 I feel compelled to include a random deer. Maybe because John Silver is in the video. Go Bambi.


you will never regret getting on the BTE train


----------



## Prized Fighter

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1453031035055210502
Pretty cool mini doc on Lio Rush.


----------



## 3venflow

Minoru Suzuki has returned to Japan after a pretty great tour of America which saw him face Bryan Danielson, Jon Moxley, Chris Dickinson, Joey Janela, Homicide, Jonathan Gresham, Josh Alexander, Daniel Garcia and Nick f'n Gage.


----------



## RiverFenix

Prized Fighter said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1453031035055210502
> Pretty cool mini doc on Lio Rush.


He needs to lose that vocal fry. It's seemingly a choice given he doesn't have it when speaking to his family. He picks it up when speaking to the camera, and then judging by the very end in his rapping.


----------



## RiverFenix

Are The Wingmen done as a thing? Luther seems marginalized as well. Who are the other "losers" to the hiring spree? Sonny Kiss? Hardy Family Office is doing nothing. Private Party completely irrelevant and passed by Martin Brothers. Acclaimed seemingly losing steam as well. Where is Mike Sydal? Evans lost his hair recently but he and Angelico off the map it seems. Best Friends are very limited without Trent Baretta healthy.


----------



## Aedubya

RiverFenix said:


> Are The Wingmen done as a thing? Luther seems marginalized as well. Who are the other "losers" to the hiring spree? Sonny Kiss? Hardy Family Office is doing nothing. Private Party completely irrelevant and passed by Martin Brothers. Acclaimed seemingly losing steam as well. Where is Mike Sydal? Evans lost his hair recently but he and Angelico off the map it seems. Best Friends are very limited without Trent Baretta healthy.


Jericho Cruise


----------



## ProjectGargano

RiverFenix said:


> Are The Wingmen done as a thing? Luther seems marginalized as well. Who are the other "losers" to the hiring spree? Sonny Kiss? Hardy Family Office is doing nothing. Private Party completely irrelevant and passed by Martin Brothers. Acclaimed seemingly losing steam as well. Where is Mike Sydal? Evans lost his hair recently but he and Angelico off the map it seems. Best Friends are very limited without Trent Baretta healthy.


Mike Sydal will fight Friday on Rampage with his brother as a team.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Road to Dynamite


----------



## RiverFenix

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Road to Dynamite


Vance should have had the mask off to start the promo and then put it on at the end. He wasn't really convincing in his words either - but maybe the character shouldn't be either. I hope the long term story with 10 is that he lets go of Brodie and Dark Order to carve his own identity and path. The way he's out there the most with -1 for example, hope it's leading somewhere. 

Sammy needed a lot of profanities in that promo - a total crutch and ultimately a show of weakness in his mic abilities. I really couldn't care less about IC vs ATT. And I'm damn tired that Ortiz and Santana are complete afterthoughts in the tag division because of their IC involvement. 

Punk vs Fish was the best of these vignettes IMO. All three matches have obvious winners, but it's the match out of the three I'm most looking forward to seeing.


----------



## rich110991

That promo got me hyped for Punk vs Fish.


----------



## RiverFenix

rich110991 said:


> That promo got me hyped for Punk vs Fish.


Not that it should be Bobby Fish, but Punk getting upset in one of these undercard matches wouldn't be terrible given the story they are seemingly telling with him taking it slow on his come back from 7 year hiatus. He could get the win back a week or two later, in pretty much dominant fashion.


----------



## zkorejo

Saw this on Twitter. Even their champion knows it's stupid.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Great reddit thread about a guy with colon cancer getting to attend Dynamite backstage yesterday


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/qhfadb


----------



## 3venflow

Meltzer says Vickie Guerrero is going to manage FTR when they travel to AAA, since Tully isn't going to Mexico. They'll get some nuclear heat as a trio.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> Meltzer says Vickie Guerrero is going to manage FTR when they travel to AAA, since Tully isn't going to Mexico. They'll get some nuclear heat as a trio.


that’s a heat machine trio

geez


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

This is amazing


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1453782615735996417


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

They are starting to bring in Renee


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1453811792736555012


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*@Whoanma Your Amazon order is ready to ship.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1453834683767300098*


----------



## Prosper

LifeInCattleClass said:


> They are starting to bring in Renee
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1453811792736555012


I'd love to see her make a one off appearance on Dynamite.

Renee vs Britt Baker in a mini promo battle would be fun.


----------



## JasmineAEW

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Great reddit thread about a guy with colon cancer getting to attend Dynamite backstage yesterday
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/qhfadb


That is so awesome when wrestling companies go out of their way to make their fans feel special. I just love it!


----------



## Prized Fighter

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1453883624877608961
Moxley talking about Brodie in his book.


----------



## 3venflow

Just came across this on YouTube. MJF, having just turned 20, against AEW's latest recruit Tony Nese, in 2016.

The guy seconding MJF is Joe Bronson aka Bear Bronson of Bear Country.






MJF's channel is interesting. His Tough Enough tryout from 2015 when he was 19. How on earth did WWE not sign him after this?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

JasmineAEW said:


> That is so awesome when wrestling companies go out of their way to make their fans feel special. I just love it!


also shows you again the people who have something to say about TKs hiring of Amanda is out of order


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Double post


----------



## JasmineAEW

LifeInCattleClass said:


> also shows you again the people who have something to say about TKs hiring of Amanda is out of order


Ahh, those people are just souless idiots.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Every Time I Die released their new album ‘Radical’ last week and after a few spins, it’s probably my album of the year. Just riproaring quality from start to finish.

The Butcher should play a song with the rest of his band before one of his matches…or maybe just ditch the whole Butcher vibe and go out there as himself.


----------



## 3venflow

Really good match on MLW Fusion ALPHA between Bobby Fish and Lee Moriarty (opening match). Both are now signed to AEW and wrestled on the Rampage pre-show, but this is about five minutes longer than that.

Same show has a TJP vs. Alex Shelley main event. If Shelley wasn't a part-timer these days, he'd still be great for AEW or WWE.


----------



## RiverFenix

I don't care if Shelley is a part-termer, AEW needs to bring in MCMG for even a short run.


----------



## 3venflow

Ultimo Dragon wants a retirement match against Chris Jericho in the next few years.

In a new interview with the Perched on the Top Rope podcast, Ultimo Dragon revealed that he would like Chris Jericho to compete with him in his retirement match but he still believes that he has a couple of more years in his career left.

_*"To answer your question, I might have maybe two or three more years. To answer your question, my dream match would be somebody like Chris Jericho, [we] came up together, you know, you know, they started almost together. So, they're wrestling history parallels. You know, Chris is doing a great deal at AEW right now. Whereas Ultimo Dragon, right now, is doing a great thing in Japan, so you know, they're both still competing. They're getting towards the tail end of their stardom or superstardom. So someone like Chris would be ideal," *_says Sonny Onoo, Dragon's translator for the interview.

Furthermore, Dragon opened up about how special it is for him to see that some of his contemporaries have reached the mountaintop in wrestling but he does have one particular dream in mind.

_*“So, one of the things I like to mention is that the people that I came up with, Rey Mysterio, Chris Jericho, those guys are still competing and they're Superstars and that really makes me very warm at heart when I think of them.”*_

He continued, _*“My dream will be to have a Japanese wrestler, who can speak fluent English, who can become a superstar [in the United States] on their own. That would be one of my dreams.”*_









Ultimo Dragon Believes Chris Jericho Makes For An 'Ideal' Opponent For His Final Match | Fightful News


Ultimo Dragon enjoys seeing his contemporaries continuing to compete at a high level.




www.fightful.com


----------



## 3venflow

Anthony Ogogo has lost someone close to him. May explain his continuing absence.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1454136352606408705


----------



## Garty

3venflow said:


> Anthony Ogogo has lost someone close to him. May explain his continuing absence.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1454136352606408705


Very heartfelt, but you know he'll still get the, "he's a nice guy, but sucks as a Booker"... blah, blah


----------



## GothicBohemian

Honey Bucket said:


> Every Time I Die released their new album ‘Radical’ last week and after a few spins, it’s probably my album of the year. Just riproaring quality from start to finish.
> 
> The Butcher should play a song with the rest of his band before one of his matches…or maybe just ditch the whole Butcher vibe and go out there as himself.


I'm listening to it for the first time right now and loving it. I would so much rather hear The Butcher and his band than Jericho's stuff. Ok, so the crowd won't have the sing-along going but AEW has been pretty good about letting wrestlers bring other projects into their characters so, yes, let's have some Every Time I Die at a PPV. 

Everyone trapped in the Hardy Family Office needs a reset and this would be the perfect opportunity for Butcher, Blade and Bunny to appear serious and interesting by showcasing Butcher's music.


----------



## 3venflow

Strong feeling Mance will be heading to AEW. He's been on their radar for a long time. Dude oozes charisma and I'd love to see him brought in as a r3dneck trio with the Briscoes.

If AEW's interest has cooled though, IMPACT would be insane not to sign him.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1454209761646366728


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> Strong feeling Mance will be heading to AEW. He's been on their radar for a long time. Dude oozes charisma and I'd love to see him brought in as a r3dneck trio with the Briscoes.
> 
> If AEW's interest has cooled though, IMPACT would be insane not to sign him.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1454209761646366728


MJF is a big proponent - he’ll be signed for that alone

seems like Max has brought on a couple of people, same as Baker - TK trusts both of them


----------



## RiverFenix

Mance seems to be rather affected; he's like a Steve Austin cosplay in how he talks and some of his mannerisms.


----------



## rich110991

Definitely want to see Renee in AEW in some capacity!


----------



## Honey Bucket

GothicBohemian said:


> I'm listening to it for the first time right now and loving it. I would so much rather hear The Butcher and his band than Jericho's stuff. Ok, so the crowd won't have the sing-along going but AEW has been pretty good about letting wrestlers bring other projects into their characters so, yes, let's have some Every Time I Die at a PPV.
> 
> Everyone trapped in the Hardy Family Office needs a reset and this would be the perfect opportunity for Butcher, Blade and Bunny to appear serious and interesting by showcasing Butcher's music.


Holy shit yes let’s make this happen!

Andy Williams should get ETID a live slot at an AEW show. Every Time I Die vs. Judas.

Holy shit.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Lol - this is classic


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1454469024809721860


----------



## 3venflow

Lio Rush just had a SWEET junior heavyweight match with Taiji Ishimori on NJPW Strong. One of his last taped matches before he joined AEW.

Highly recommended. Looking forward to Lio wrestling in AEW although it'd be better for him if they had a dedicated junior division.

Lio picked up the win over Ishimori, a former X Division, IWGP Jr. and GHC Jr. champ.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1454606872019804160

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1454609377508278279

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1454608660366123016

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1454609006215921665


----------



## ProjectGargano

3venflow said:


> Strong feeling Mance will be heading to AEW. He's been on their radar for a long time. Dude oozes charisma and I'd love to see him brought in as a r3dneck trio with the Briscoes.
> 
> If AEW's interest has cooled though, IMPACT would be insane not to sign him.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1454209761646366728


I would prefer Shane Mercer. The guy is a beast.


----------



## RiverFenix

Yeah, TimeWarner screwed AEW by vetoing the Squid Game costumes.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

RiverFenix said:


> Yeah, TimeWarner screwed AEW by vetoing the Squid Game costumes.


That theme is banger


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Danhausen broke his ankle:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1454987362673508356*


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1454643087012151302Make the call Tony


----------



## JasmineAEW

GNKenny said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1454643087012151302Make the call Tony


I love them!


----------



## Aedubya

JasmineAEW said:


> I love them!


Who are they and why the excitement?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1454609006215921665


*Good to see New Japan up and comers learning from the GOAT:







*


----------



## Prized Fighter

The Legit DMD said:


> *Good to see New Japan up and comers learning from the GOAT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ahem... acknowledge the innovator.


----------



## ProjectGargano

The Legit DMD said:


> *Good to see New Japan up and comers learning from the GOAT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Imagine calling Ishimori an "up and comer" and saying that he learns from a mediocre wrestler.


----------



## DammitChrist

Hasn’t Taiji Ishimori been doing that smooth transition into the Crossface-variant several years before Sasha Banks started doing it?


----------



## omaroo

Sasha is beyond overrated.

Terrible on the mic and just above average in the ring.

But sure we will hear people calling her GOAT.


----------



## Prized Fighter

Hey @The Legit DMD, thoughts?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1455235072022437889


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Prized Fighter said:


> Hey @The Legit DMD, thoughts?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1455235072022437889




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1455245591919857674


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The Legit DMD said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1455245591919857674


who do you prefer? Sasha or Baker?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

LifeInCattleClass said:


> who do you prefer? Sasha or Baker?


*Sasha is my favorite women's wrestler of all time.*


----------



## rbl85

The Legit DMD said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1455245591919857674


Lol because Bayley invented the role model gimmick ? XD


----------



## Prized Fighter

The Legit DMD said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1455245591919857674


Damn, I didn't think you had your own tweet ready. Well played. 😅


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Love this for me:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1455543390355984395*


----------



## RiverFenix

Speedball Mike Bailey signed with Impact. Once his visa issues were worked out I thought he would have been AEW bound initially, but there is simply too much talent out there right now to potentially choose Speedball over, connections be damned.


----------



## 3venflow

RiverFenix said:


> Speedball Mike Bailey signed with Impact. Once his visa issues were worked out I thought he would have been AEW bound initially, but there is simply too much talent out there right now to potentially choose Speedball over, connections be damned.


If his ban had ended a year or so ago, he'd 100% be in AEW I think. They've just been gifted so much talent in that time that he'd be lost on Dark now. I think ROH's demise offers some slightly better talents than Speedball for the undercard anyway if AEW wants them. AEW would be mad to pass up on a legitimate world class talent like Dragon Lee. I remember Speedball was heavily linked with NXT too, but they changed their direction.


----------



## Aedubya

Junior Dos Santos Signs With Boxing Management Company


Former UFC heavyweight champion Junior Dos Santos will be entering the world of boxing. In the last few weeks, the 37-year-old fighter was making headlines in the world of professional wrestling. He was recently seen taking part in some action with AEW (All Elite Wrestling).




www.boxingscene.com





junior dos santos signs with boxing management-company 
Wonder is that him done with AEW now then?
Pity if it is cos he had potential


----------



## 3venflow

Looks like Mei Suruga of Gatoh Move will make her AEW debut on Elevation next week, teaming with Emi Sakura and Nyla Rose.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> Looks like Mei Suruga of Gatoh Move will make her AEW debut on Elevation next week, teaming with Emi Sakura and Nyla Rose.


Emi is building a pretty good stable


----------



## 3venflow

New faction: Killer Queens

Will probably never get on Dynamite or Rampage though. Gotta have those weekly Bunny/Penelope matches.  


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1456048256056766467


----------



## Whoanma

3venflow said:


> New faction: Killer Queens
> 
> Will probably never get on Dynamite or Rampage though. Gotta have those weekly Bunny/Penelope matches.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1456048256056766467


----------



## JasmineAEW

Poor Justin Roberts!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The way TK / Bryan etc speaking about Mox makes me think its a little more serious than what i originally thought


----------



## RiverFenix

3venflow said:


> New faction: Killer Queens
> 
> Will probably never get on Dynamite or Rampage though. Gotta have those weekly Bunny/Penelope matches.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1456048256056766467


Good look. Too bad AEW doesn't have a women's tag division though.


----------



## RiverFenix

LifeInCattleClass said:


> The way TK / Bryan etc speaking about Mox makes me think its a little more serious than what i originally thought


Might be more than alcohol we're talking but his bloatedness screams alcohol abuse. It has to be serious to take time off in the middle of a big time angle. Could be real mental health concerns as well with Mox using the alcohol to self-medicate. Paternal Postpartum Depression is a real thing. 

Still weird for Khan to do that. Hope he cleared that with Renee first.


----------



## rbl85

3venflow said:


> New faction: Killer Queens
> 
> Will probably never get on Dynamite or Rampage though. Gotta have those weekly Bunny/Penelope matches.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1456048256056766467


I don't agree because we know that if a wrestler or a tag team are really popular on Dark or elevation then they will at one point appear on Dynamite.

They also going to need a darker entrance theme


----------



## 3venflow

Anthony Ogogo is finally back in the U.S., though they now have to figure out how to use him.

Per QT:

_“He just came back_. _He was overseas getting everything taken care of, so we’ll see. I think it’s about right place, right time and trying to figure out the right story as well. Just to throw someone out there is… my biggest thing for me personally, after 17 years, the last thing I want to do is go in there and take random bumps for no reason. I try to explain that to Anthony and everyone’s itching to get back. Right now, we have a huge roster of huge stars, so it’s just one of those things of going back to the drawing board and figuring it out. But in the meantime, he’s been training and working out and doing what he does. He’ll be ready when that call comes.”_


----------



## RiverFenix

3venflow said:


> Anthony Ogogo is finally back in the U.S., though they now have to figure out how to use him.
> 
> Per QT:
> 
> _“He just came back_. _He was overseas getting everything taken care of, so we’ll see. I think it’s about right place, right time and trying to figure out the right story as well. Just to throw someone out there is… my biggest thing for me personally, after 17 years, the last thing I want to do is go in there and take random bumps for no reason. I try to explain that to Anthony and everyone’s itching to get back. Right now, we have a huge roster of huge stars, so it’s just one of those things of going back to the drawing board and figuring it out. But in the meantime, he’s been training and working out and doing what he does. He’ll be ready when that call comes.”_


Mark Henry managing him is an easy answer. Olympian managing Olympian.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

RiverFenix said:


> Mark Henry managing him is an easy answer. Olympian managing Olympian.


Yeah, this’ll be good if it happens

although, Ogogo is pretty good on the mic, he might not need a manager


----------



## RiverFenix

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Yeah, this’ll be good if it happens
> 
> although, Ogogo is pretty good on the mic, he might not need a manager


Cody has Arn and Archer has Jake. FTR has Tully. Sometimes the manager just adds to the act. Henry at ringside for Ogogo, standing beside him in promos, essentially vouching for him as a stud would go a long way in his presentation. Also if Mark wants one more match, he could tag with Ogogo of even wrestle him further down the line if they split (Ogogo won bronze, Henry was a huge disappointment and didn't sniff a medal as the impetus).


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

RiverFenix said:


> Cody has Arn and Archer has Jake. FTR has Tully. Sometimes the manager just adds to the act. Henry at ringside for Ogogo, standing beside him in promos, essentially vouching for him as a stud would go a long way in his presentation. Also if Mark wants one more match, he could tag with Ogogo of even wrestle him further down the line if they split (Ogogo won bronze, Henry was a huge disappointment and didn't sniff a medal as the impetus).


Well, you’ve convinced me… for whatever that is worth


----------



## 3venflow

Four years ago today... one of the moments that led to AEW's formation and the beginning of Jericho's great renaissance (that has unfortunately ended now).


----------



## ProjectGargano

Where is the Rampage thread?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

ProjectGargano said:


> Where is the Rampage thread?


in the normal chat down below - hasn’t been stickied


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

They’ve heavily alluded to the question ‘is Orange Cassidy CHAOS?’ 3 times now


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1456828581905158146
if you don’t know, CHAOS is the NJPW faction that Trent? And Chuckie T belongs to - and Orange is coming to the ring alongside Rocky Romero Wednesday who is also from CHAOS

why is this important? Wherever CHAOS is, Okada, Yano and Ishii is sure to follow 

and Okada is in the USA from 13 Nov - he has a show that night, but i mean, Dynamite is right around the corner


----------



## Garty

LifeInCattleClass said:


> They’ve heavily alluded to the question ‘is Orange Cassidy CHAOS?’ 3 times now
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1456828581905158146
> if you don’t know, CHAOS is the NJPW faction that Trent? And Chuckie T belongs to - and Orange is coming to the ring alongside Rocky Romero Wednesday who is also from CHAOS
> 
> why is this important? Wherever CHAOS is, Okada, Yano and Ishii is sure to follow
> 
> and Okada is in the USA from 13 Nov - he has a show that night, but i mean, Dynamite is right around the corner


How have I missed that?! I saw Romero advertised for next week, but didn't see the obvious.


----------



## RiverFenix

When is Trent Beretta due back? Seems that Trent had the fusion surgery whereas the replacement is the newer option - NHL superstar Jack Eichel was in a stand off with his Buffalo Sabres team need needs similar surgery and they wanted him to have the tried and true fusion (which seems to mean he'd need to have it again in the future) and he wanted vertebrae replacement which is a one time fix. 

On an aside it's crazy to me that Trent is only 34yrs old.


----------



## 3venflow

Rocky Romero on Dynamite next week could mean some NJPW guys are appearing soon, since he's their U.S. liaison. Okada on the post-PPV Dynamite with Ishii would be amazing.


----------



## RiverFenix

3venflow said:


> Rocky Romero on Dynamite next week could mean some NJPW guys are appearing soon, since he's their U.S. liaison. Okada on the post-PPV Dynamite with Ishii would be amazing.


Potentially could set up a Wrestle Kingdom match or two for AEW guys. Issue would be they'd miss the first Dynamite on TBS, but potentially could bring NJPW guys back for a return match on Battle of the Belts on Jan 8th.


----------



## 3venflow

KENTA beat Hiroshi Tanahashi for the IWGP U.S. Title earlier and said in an interview after the match that he is 'ready to put CM Punk to sleep'.

Tanahashi did the most picture perfect splash through a table.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1456938984123207683


----------



## ProjectGargano

3venflow said:


> KENTA beat Hiroshi Tanahashi for the IWGP U.S. Title earlier and said in an interview after the match that he is 'ready to put CM Punk to sleep'.
> 
> Tanahashi did the most picture perfect splash through a table.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1456938984123207683


Battle of GTS would be nice!


----------



## Garty

3venflow said:


> KENTA beat Hiroshi Tanahashi for the IWGP U.S. Title earlier and said in an interview after the match that he is 'ready to put CM Punk to sleep'.
> 
> Tanahashi did the most picture perfect splash through a table.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1456938984123207683


Wait for it, you know it's coming...

_"Just what we need... more unknown Japanese wrestlers no one cares about... am I right?!" _


----------



## 3venflow

Garty said:


> Wait for it, you know it's coming...
> 
> _"Just what we need... more unknown Japanese wrestlers no one cares about... am I right?!" _


Well, even the most narrow-minded AEW watcher should know who KENTA is after he headlined Dynamite earlier this year.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People love the Hangman


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1457048508024844291


----------



## 3venflow

Ruby Soho challenges Alex Shelley for the IWTV Title next month.










Also: Brian Cage is in the XPW World Title tournament on their rebirth show tonight with the likes of Rhino and TJP. He hasn't been used by AEW since losing his second match to Starks. I wonder if they're going to release him when his contract is up.


----------



## rich110991

3venflow said:


> Ruby Soho challenges Alex Shelley for the IWTV Title next month.
> 
> View attachment 111452
> 
> 
> Also: Brian Cage is in the XPW World Title tournament on their rebirth show tonight with the likes of Rhino and TJP. He hasn't been used by AEW since losing his second match to Starks. I wonder if they're going to release him when his contract is up.


I just don’t think Cage connects with the audience. It’s like Ryback all over again, but Cage has had some decent matches.


----------



## 3venflow

rich110991 said:


> I just don’t think Cage connects with the audience. It’s like Ryback all over again, but Cage has had some decent matches.


Nope, he hasn't really gotten over as much as expected, but has had some good matches. His feud with Team Taz is one of the most one-sided I've seen for a while: he lost to Hobbs and lost twice to Starks with no revenge.

I'm just wondering what the status of some guys is. Like, Cage isn't even being used for Dark or Elevation right now yet is appearing on the indies. Peter Avalon, Sonny Kiss and Marko Stunt haven't worked an AEW match since September. They're all still on the roster page but it feels like their contracts may have quietly expired and they'll be used on an as-needed basis now.


----------



## 3venflow

Brian Cage is the new XPW World Champion after beating TJP and Willie Mack in a one night tournament. Rob Black gave a fast three count to give Cage the belt.

Something tells me he won't show up with that title on Dynamite, although it could be a cool angle idea:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1457506642292051968


----------



## Prosper

3venflow said:


> Ruby Soho challenges Alex Shelley for the IWTV Title next month.
> 
> View attachment 111452
> 
> 
> Also: Brian Cage is in the XPW World Title tournament on their rebirth show tonight with the likes of Rhino and TJP. He hasn't been used by AEW since losing his second match to Starks. I wonder if they're going to release him when his contract is up.


I dont know about Cage honestly, he could be the first notable guy that AEW ends up losing to WWE. I don’t even know how I would fantasy book the guy right now, he just doesn’t fit in anywhere at the moment, especially after losing to Team Taz. The guy is great in ring but he’s the definition of “lost in the shuffle”. Archer could be seen as the same way by some but he’s always in something worthy of your attention and he even beat Moxley clean, Cage is just kind of lost in the wind.


----------



## thorn123

Cage and Archer have both been poorly used imo. They have a lot to offer. One of the few booking fails from TK. It would break my soul if they left and found success in the fed.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Prosper said:


> I dont know about Cage honestly, he could be the first notable guy that AEW ends up losing to WWE. I don’t even know how I would fantasy book the guy right now, he just doesn’t fit in anywhere at the moment, especially after losing to Team Taz. The guy is great in ring but he’s the definition of “lost in the shuffle”. Archer could be seen as the same way by some but he’s always in something worthy of your attention and he even beat Moxley clean, Cage is just kind of lost in the wind.


only way for Cage to come back to prominence is to start tagging or join a trios


fact is, he’s not face material - AEW should not turn a heel face unless the crowd clamours for it


----------



## ProjectGargano

DaveRA said:


> Cage and Archer have both been poorly used imo. They have a lot to offer. One of the few booking fails from TK. It would break my soul if they left and found success in the fed.


Lance Archer is 45 and is on his last run. Cage doesn't have the charisma to be valued on the fed.


----------



## La Parka

Cage is a big man that works like a little man. The only problem is there’s plenty of big man that do it and do it better.

Keith Lee and Steen will both make Cage look fairly irrelevant when they arrive and Steen can actually talk too.


----------



## IronMan8

LifeInCattleClass said:


> The way TK / Bryan etc speaking about Mox makes me think its a little more serious than what i originally thought


Hm. We wouldn't have any idea if Moxley actually had a near-death experience due to drugs/alcohol, forcing him to go to rehab.

It's also strange that Eddie happened to miss a flight and a show in the days after the incident.

Who knows? AEW are rightly secretive about private matters. 

All we know is Mox and Eddie missed a show because of events in the prior 48 hours (Eddie claims he thought he had covid and wanted multiple negative tests before he'd go there...), Mox entered rehab suddenly and unexpectedly in TK's eyes (from Keller's interview), and Tony described it as the second scariest thing he's dealt with in AEW.

Can't blame them for being vague about the situation though, especially if they've asked for an element privacy. I'm sure Mox will tell all one day, he doesn't hold much back.


----------



## RiverFenix

I might try to put Brian Cage with Mark Sterling and Jade Cargill. Jade and Cage have that superhero (or X-Men) look to them and would at least cut an interesting visual. 

Another possibility would be teaming him with Tony Nese. If AEW wasn't waiting for Kyle O'Reilly to reform reDragon, I think Bobby Fish and Brian Cage could make a pretty compelling team. 

He also would be the better third for 2.0 tios act instead of Daniel Garcia.

If I'm being honest though, I wouldn't care if he was released. He has zero in-ring charisma. Muscles are not personality.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

RiverFenix said:


> I might try to put Brian Cage with Mark Sterling and Jade Cargill. Jade and Cage have that superhero (or X-Men) look to them and would at least cut an interesting visual.
> 
> Another possibility would be teaming him with Tony Nese. If AEW wasn't waiting for Kyle O'Reilly to reform reDragon, I think Bobby Fish and Brian Cage could make a pretty compelling team.
> 
> He also would be the better third for 2.0 tios act instead of Daniel Garcia.
> 
> If I'm being honest though, I wouldn't care if he was released. He has zero in-ring charisma. Muscles are not personality.


i like the Mark / Jade / Cage combo - you're right, would make for a cool group

but yeah, his personality is like balsa wood - just plain / he needs a mouthpiece


----------



## RiverFenix

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i like the Mark / Jade / Cage combo - you're right, would make for a cool group
> 
> but yeah, his personality is like balsa wood - just plain / he needs a mouthpiece


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Ethan Page on mental health and AEW via fightful









Ethan Page Explains How AEW Helps With Mental Health, Getting A Week Off After Coffin Match | Fightful News


Ethan Page talks mental health in AEW.



www.fightful.com


----------



## 3venflow

Dante doing Dante things on a lucha-themed indy show last night. No mats at ringside either.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1457542618359947266


----------



## Prosper

DaveRA said:


> Cage and Archer have both been poorly used imo. They have a lot to offer. One of the few booking fails from TK. It would break my soul if they left and found success in the fed.


Archer is probably done after this AEW run. Cage going to WWE is a possibility but finding success really isn’t knowing how WWE runs their shows. I could see him losing to Rollins or Roman pretty quickly then being released 3 months later.


----------



## Garty

Prosper said:


> Archer is probably done after this AEW run. Cage going to WWE is a possibility but finding success really isn’t knowing how WWE runs their shows. I could see him losing to Rollins or Roman pretty quickly then being released 3 months later.


If Archer goes, he's a lock for NJPW. Possibly Cage as well.


----------



## RiverFenix

3venflow said:


> Dante doing Dante things on a lucha-themed indy show last night. No mats at ringside either.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1457542618359947266


Young fella needs to save that stuff for AEW. Tony Khan needs to remind Dante that he's signed and doesn't have to be doing this stuff on the indies to get noticed.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Good BTE

Almost like the original travel vlogs this time


----------



## 3venflow

Very interesting to see Rocky plug Full Gear considering he won't be on it. Wonder if something with New Japan is coming up post-Full Gear.

Both shows look great.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1457299116774494209


----------



## RiverFenix

^I think odds are high that Danielson will be at Wrestle Kingdom. IIRC FTR wanted to work Tokyo Dome as well and have it in their contracts they'd be free to do so.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1457858422918025221


----------



## Prosper

Dam Punk/Kingston segment already at 1.1 million views 3 days later.


----------



## Garty

I put this in the PPV thread as well, but a change to the Elite vs JE&Christian match for Saturday:

_The six man match featuring Jungle Boy, Luchasaurus and Christian versus The Young Bucks and Adam Cole at Saturday's Full Gear pay-per-view in Minneapolis is now listed as a Falls Count Anywhere match._


----------



## Prized Fighter

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1458115638346534922
I am generally shocked that Cody isn't a maga murica guy.


----------



## Aedubya

Garty said:


> I put this in the PPV thread as well, but a change to the Elite vs JE&Christian match for Saturday:
> 
> _The six man match featuring Jungle Boy, Luchasaurus and Christian versus The Young Bucks and Adam Cole at Saturday's Full Gear pay-per-view in Minneapolis is now listed as a Falls Count Anywhere match._


Have you a link to the PPV thread please?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Malakai


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1458171006661664775


----------



## Prosper

Bischoff with some high praise for the Punk/Kingston segment:




On the latest episode of the 83 Weeks Podcast, Eric Bischoff commented on the current Eddie Kingston/CM Punk feud that is transpiring in AEW and culminating at AEW Full Gear. The former WCW Executive was very critical of the start of their feud a few weeks ago on AEW Rampage, stating that casual fans had no idea what the backstory was revolving around their feud. However, Eric Bischoff stated that he loved Punk and Kingston’s verbal exchange on this past week’s AEW Rampage and revealed the original issues he had with their feud.

*“Absolutely loved it,” Bischoff said about the Punk and Kingston segment. “It was fun watching Dynamite with [Conrad] in Huntsville because first of all, all the things that are going on and the narrative that’s been going back and forth on social media because of the comments that Tony made and I responded too and it heated everything up. Again, I want to reiterate to all the people that are out there, I’m not sh**ing on AEW. I reacted to something that I found offensive and uninformed and as I do, it’s just a part of my nature. If somebody says something that I find unflattering or critical but it’s uninformed I will react on my platform, that’s just how it goes. I’m very supportive of AEW, when we watched that scene as it was launched between Eddie and Punk and [Conrad] told me the backstory, if they tell that story and that’s the beginning of act one and we’re building upon that backstory this could be a phenomenal storyline. And, they did, I watched it. I watched that clip between Eddie and Punk and I thought it was just magnificent. I am a huge Eddie Kingston fan as a result of seeing that promo.

“That promo was real, it defined Eddie’s position clearly, now I understand the motivation. You often hear me talk about story, story, story, structure, but when you look at a story, there’s a beginning and the beginning has to serve a couple different purposes. You have to familiarize your audience with the characters in that story, in this case the audience is already familiar with the characters in that story but you have to understand the motivation. What caused this story to begin, where is that and where’s the drama and what is it that’s causing this conflict to begin. I didn’t see that in the first promo, it was just Eddie Kingston interrupting CM Punk. The promo, the quality of the promo was pretty good and there’s nothing wrong with it except for it didn’t make any sense for anybody that knew the backstory. My comment to [Conrad] was that’s fantastic but unless the rest of the world begins to understand it and relate to it, that won’t matter.”*

Bischoff continued to heap high praise for Kingston, mentioning that the promo he cut was something not even The Rock could’ve delivered. The former WCW boss said nobody in the business today could’ve created the true emotion and intensity that Kingston did during his promo with CM Punk.

*“On Wednesday it didn’t happen but [on Rampage] it did and I don’t think they could’ve done a better job. I don’t think it’s possible to do a better job, humanly possible for any talent in any organization to do a better job than Eddie Kingston did in that promo because it was real. It came from his heart, he probably didn’t even need to write it down. I’m sure he didn’t need some writer, I’m not knocking writers but unless that writer is really inside your soul or head, no writer can write for you when you feel as passionate as Eddie did in that promo. You can’t artificially create that level of true emotion and intensity, it has to be real and I don’t think anybody could deliver it better. I don’t think The Rock would have delivered it better. I don’t think anybody in the industry right now could’ve done a better job of that promo than Eddie Kingston.”*

Bischoff continued to note his one issue with the Kingston and Punk feud, stating he wishes it would last longer. The WWE Hall of Famer said he hopes their match at AEW Full Gear isn’t the end of their feud and believes more can come of this rivalry given Kingston’s abilities on the mic.

*“I’m sure someone is going to take this as a negative comment and it’s not, I only wish Eddie and Punk had more time to build that story because I think the potential is there for that to be a huge story,” Bischoff said. “It’s a good story and it could’ve been a better story had it had more time to build.

“Now, I say that knowing full well that just because they’re having a match at the pay per view doesn’t mean it’s the end of the story. It could very well be, typically pay per view matches tend to be the end of a story but there’s no rule book that says it can’t be a step in a longer arc. I just think the raw ingredients are there to build something really cool. I hope it goes beyond the pay per view, I’m definitely going to watch the pay per view because of it truly. I want to see, I’m going to watch the story, I’m going to watch the Punk – Kingston story from beginning to end and for my own purposes. Not to publicize it, not to talk about it unless I see something that I really think is notable. I want to see the structure of that story and see where they knock it out of the park or where they left money on the table and could’ve done better. All the raw ingredients are there man, just couldn’t be happier for Eddie Kingston. Not taking anything away from Punk, he’s an important part of this story obviously but that promo, the power of that whole scene was Eddie Kingston.”*


----------



## DammitChrist

Aw, Lio Rush’s grandmother has unfortunately passed away


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

DammitChrist said:


> Aw, Lio Rush’s grandmother has unfortunately passed away


dang, that’s sad


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Tony Khan will be on Aubrey's podcast today, so somebody get ready to transcribe that.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1458778379541434376*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The Legit DMD said:


> *Tony Khan will be on Aubrey's podcast today, so somebody get ready to transcribe that.
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1458778379541434376*


Lol - @3venflow is our guy normally


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Lol - @3venflow is our guy normally


*You'd better hope he doesn't say something insane and I see the article first 😆*


----------



## RiverFenix

_"I kind of just accepted that that's what it was, except now I work for AEW. Tony Khan, *he's only let go of three people since the pandemic started and they were all disciplinary reasons*. Other people, who are no longer with the company, if he didn't want them, their contract expired and they weren't re-signed. That's how he approaches it._​​​_"Until I saw that and dealt with that, I always thought (WWE's way) was unfair, but 'it's just the way wrestling is and it works,' except Tony Khan came in and he doesn't do that. AEW from a money standpoint makes way less money than WWE. Things like that led me to want to go to AEW as well."_​
Who is the third person after Jimmy Havok and the Spanish announcer? Ivelisse - was she ever signed?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

RiverFenix said:


> _"I kind of just accepted that that's what it was, except now I work for AEW. Tony Khan, *he's only let go of three people since the pandemic started and they were all disciplinary reasons*. Other people, who are no longer with the company, if he didn't want them, their contract expired and they weren't re-signed. That's how he approaches it._​​​_"Until I saw that and dealt with that, I always thought (WWE's way) was unfair, but 'it's just the way wrestling is and it works,' except Tony Khan came in and he doesn't do that. AEW from a money standpoint makes way less money than WWE. Things like that led me to want to go to AEW as well."_​
> Who is the third person after Jimmy Havok and the Spanish announcer? Ivelisse - was she ever signed?


Havok, Ivelisse, Amazing Grace Sadie Gibbs, Bea and Shanna are the ones that come to mind

although Bea was just not renewed


----------



## Erik.

RiverFenix said:


> _"I kind of just accepted that that's what it was, except now I work for AEW. Tony Khan, *he's only let go of three people since the pandemic started and they were all disciplinary reasons*. Other people, who are no longer with the company, if he didn't want them, their contract expired and they weren't re-signed. That's how he approaches it._​​​_"Until I saw that and dealt with that, I always thought (WWE's way) was unfair, but 'it's just the way wrestling is and it works,' except Tony Khan came in and he doesn't do that. AEW from a money standpoint makes way less money than WWE. Things like that led me to want to go to AEW as well."_​
> Who is the third person after Jimmy Havok and the Spanish announcer? Ivelisse - was she ever signed?


Pretty sure Shanna was disciplinary. 

Havok, Shanna and Ivelisse.


----------



## RiverFenix

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Havok, Ivelisse, Amazing Grace Sadie Gibbs, Bea and Shanna are the ones that come to mind
> 
> although Bea was just not renewed





Erik. said:


> Pretty sure Shanna was disciplinary.
> 
> Havok, Shanna and Ivelisse.


Shanna is probably right. I don't think Ivie was signed. I think the third is the Spanish Announcer. Not like it ultimately matters I guess. 

Will be interesting to see who's contracts will be allowed to naturally run out. Haven't seen Angelico in a while. Janela, Kiss, Marko isn't doing much with the JB push, Matt Hardy, Pete Avalon, Shawn Spears...


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

RiverFenix said:


> Shanna is probably right. I don't think Ivie was signed. I think the third is the Spanish Announcer. Not like it ultimately matters I guess.
> 
> Will be interesting to see who's contracts will be allowed to naturally run out. Haven't seen Angelico in a while. Janela, Kiss, Marko isn't doing much with the JB push, Matt Hardy, Pete Avalon, Shawn Spears...


Marko and Janela has already been moved to a ‘per appearance’ deal if i recall correct


----------



## RiverFenix

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Marko and Janela has already been moved to a ‘per appearance’ deal if i recall correct


Would explain why Rossi was put with Janela. That could be his indie booking of her with him. She's part of his act.


----------



## 3venflow

FTR vs. Lucha Brothers III has been added to TripleMania Regia for the AAA Tag Team Title. The show is on December 4th so after their Full Gear match. Kenny defends his AAA Mega Title against Hijo del Vikingo on the same show. It's very reminiscent of the Bucks vs. Lucha Brothers in 2019 where they had two matches in AEW and two in AAA.

Since AEW apparently plans to use the AAA tag belts as a secondary title for as long as possible, it should mean the teams will trade wins over their next two matches.


----------



## RiverFenix

I think Vikingo finally takes the title off Omega here as well. Omega dropping AEW title to Hangman would allow him to finally cleanly job in AAA. Vikingo likely has huge interest from the international companies so putting the AAA title on him, defeating Kenny Omega for it, and strapping a rocket to his back is their best shot at keeping him.


----------



## 3venflow

Cody's living the gimmick, brother.


----------



## Whoanma

3venflow said:


> Cody's living the gimmick, brother.
> 
> View attachment 111656


----------



## 3venflow

AEW number one and two in September and October on the GRAPPL app. They're killing it lately for great matches.


----------



## Sad Panda

3venflow said:


> AEW number one and two in September and October on the GRAPPL app. They're killing it lately for great matches.
> 
> View attachment 111661



Danielson is on the run of a lifetime right now. He’s just so good.


----------



## 3venflow

Joey Janela's contract is up in May. I think a LOT of deals will be expiring in 2022 and it'll be interesting to see what Tony does. He's very conscious of AEW's image but I see nothing morally wrong with letting a talent go when his or her contract expires, as opposed to firing them out of nowhere during an existing deal.

It may give AEW an opportunity to further refine their roster, which has seen a ton of improvements since day one. Personally, I think Janela has done okay in recent times on the Dark shows but he's expendable and his stock has plummeted since the start of AEW when he had that Lights Out match with Omega.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1459528077755793409


----------



## RiverFenix

3venflow said:


> Joey Janela's contract is up in May. I think a LOT of deals will be expiring in 2022 and it'll be interesting to see what Tony does. He's very conscious of AEW's image but I see nothing morally wrong with letting a talent go when his or her contract expires, as opposed to firing them out of nowhere during an existing deal.
> 
> It may give AEW an opportunity to further refine their roster, which has seen a ton of improvements since day one. Personally, I think Janela has done okay in recent times on the Dark shows but he's expendable and his stock has plummeted since the start of AEW when he had that Lights Out match with Omega.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1459528077755793409


It will be interesting to see how those being let go are booked. I assume they'd be told in advance, so do you take them off television or use them right to the end. They could show up somewhere new the next night. Now this isn't a big deal when AEW is choosing to let the talent go, but what if one of the big names wants to hit free agency? 

Showing loyalty is important. In the end how much does Janela cost? It's probably more a television time "cost" given the limited nature of three hours a week than the financial hit. He really offers nothing on-screen and looks no different than any of the enhancement guys they bring in for DARK jobber duties. He pissed away his opportunity really.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> Joey Janela's contract is up in May. I think a LOT of deals will be expiring in 2022 and it'll be interesting to see what Tony does. He's very conscious of AEW's image but I see nothing morally wrong with letting a talent go when his or her contract expires, as opposed to firing them out of nowhere during an existing deal.
> 
> It may give AEW an opportunity to further refine their roster, which has seen a ton of improvements since day one. Personally, I think Janela has done okay in recent times on the Dark shows but he's expendable and his stock has plummeted since the start of AEW when he had that Lights Out match with Omega.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1459528077755793409


Definitely no issue with letting a contract expire

both parties have honoured the deal on the table - its fine to move on from there

personally I think Janela should move to per appearance deal and be more on the indies / he kinda doesn’t fit anywhere at the moment


----------



## Prized Fighter

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Definitely no issue with letting a contract expire
> 
> both parties have honoured the deal on the table - its fine to move on from there
> 
> personally I think Janela should move to per appearance deal and be more on the indies / he kinda doesn’t fit anywhere at the moment


GCW and ROH and having talks about a talent exchange deal. Janela would be a good guy for that. He could make good money flowing back and forth between those shows and doing other indies.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Prized Fighter said:


> GCW and ROH and having talks about a talent exchange deal. Janela would be a good guy for that. He could make good money flowing back and forth between those shows and doing other indies.


Janela should definitely be part of that

i would even like to see TK sneakily support GCW however he could

they have a chance to be really the 3rd biggest promotion in the west, and i would like them to keep an open line with AEW as they have so far


----------



## 3venflow

Lance Archer is out with a concussion from his bad landing against Kingston, explaining his absence.









Updated: Lancer Archer Injury Update - Wrestling Inc.


Lance Archer has been out of action with a neck injury. Archer suffered the injury during a match with Eddie Kingston on AEW Dynamite.




www.wrestlinginc.com


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*So, this just happened:*


----------



## rbl85

The Legit DMD said:


> *So, this just happened:*
> View attachment 111724


What does it have to do with AEW ?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Media scrum after full gear


----------



## Erik.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1459769983563714560


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Erik. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1459769983563714560


’there is no longterm storytelling!’


----------



## 3venflow

Punk endorsing Brody King to AEW makes me think it could be happening. A very astute signing from ROH, whose top free agents could add enough depth to warrant Rampage going two hours in a better timeslot.

Brody has improved his game much in the same way as many of AEW's originals did, working in ROH, MLW, NWA and New Japan. He's ready for an American national promotion I think. I am surprised WWE hasn't hired him, since he's big, meaty and athletic.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1459761588131405827
Looks like Malakai and Eddie picked up some knocks last night as they had to miss The Big Event convention. I wouldn't expect to see them wrestling in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

christian's AEW run has been underrated

two 4+ matches with omega, had match of the night last night, making young guys look like $1,000,000 even if he beats them. he's like what cm punk's run was supposed to be.


----------



## RiverFenix

3venflow said:


> Punk endorsing Brody King to AEW makes me think it could be happening. A very astute signing from ROH, whose top free agents could add enough depth to warrant Rampage going two hours in a better timeslot.
> 
> Brody has improved his game much in the same way as many of AEW's originals did, working in ROH, MLW, NWA and New Japan. He's ready for an American national promotion I think. I am surprised WWE hasn't hired him, since he's big, meaty and athletic.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1459761588131405827
> Looks like Malakai and Eddie picked up some knocks last night as they had to miss The Big Event convention. I wouldn't expect to see them wrestling in the next couple of weeks.


Can he be called "Brody" in AEW though given Brodie Lee? Spelling is different and definitely an homage to Bruiser Brody, and King is so inked up he doesn't look like Brodie Lee like he might have earlier in his career.


----------



## RiverFenix

NondescriptWWEfan said:


> christian's AEW run has been underrated
> 
> two 4+ matches with omega, had match of the night last night, making young guys look like $1,000,000 even if he beats them. he's like what cm punk's run was supposed to be.


He'd be a good feud for Mad King to finally go over in. Or Archer. I think Christian will be ultimate main event level gate keeper. He'll have a very good W-L record, and be the last push for guys heading into the ME scene.


----------



## Tell it like it is

He's right but some morons in here won't listen 

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/qtza7k


----------



## Erik.

Tell it like it is said:


> He's right but some morons in here won't listen
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/qtza7k


I pretty much said this months ago.

Nice to see someone within the wrestling business pretty much echo it.

It seems like unless you're in the wrestling business and have years of experience, your opinion doesn't matter. _cough_ _cough_ Jim Cornette.

'Casual fans' is an outdated concept that existed decades ago when you had about 20 TV channels and you didn't have shit to do on a Monday or Wednesday night and you stumbled across something different. These conditions just don't exist anymore.

Casual fans are the outliers now in EVERY fandom because of the internet. Look at any fandom.

Imagine booking your entire product to appeal a random guy who may be or may not be zapping the channels on Wednesday nights or have an AEW post appear on their instagram feed because of an algorithm, instead of booking for the 1 million of people who follow your promotion religiously.

Does anyone even channel surf anymore!!?


----------



## rbl85

Omega is in the last video of Dr Beau Hightower and we learn that since 2018 Omega have vertigo and dizziness (room spining) in the ring

He should really take time off


----------



## Not Lying

rbl85 said:


> Omega is in the last video of Dr Beau Hightower and we learn that since 2018 Omega have vertigo and dizziness (room spining) in the ring
> 
> He should really take time off


Posting the video






I enjoy these videos

Miro's is pretty great


----------



## 3venflow

Pillman Jr. going through a rough patch.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1460237865032503299


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> Pillman Jr. going through a rough patch.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1460237865032503299


Poor guy

that’s also a pretty good ad for icloud TBH

can never lose photos


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

BTE got me in my feelings in the end


----------



## omaroo

LifeInCattleClass said:


> BTE got me in my feelings in the end


Brilliant ending.

How can you not be a fan this guy is such a good guy.

Can't wait for the monster pop he gets on Wednesday.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

omaroo said:


> Brilliant ending.
> 
> How can you not be a fan this guy is such a good guy.
> 
> Can't wait for the monster pop he gets on Wednesday.


I kinda felt sad for Kenny at the end too


----------



## Not Lying

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1460303402911473665
Honestly, respect for Cutler, but can't The Elite hire a couple of college students to do this? Let the guy rest


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The Definition of Technician said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1460303402911473665
> Honestly, respect for Cutler, but can't The Elite hire a couple of college students to do this? Let the guy rest


He’s gotta pay off his house somehow

2 contract Cutler is a lackey not only in character - but I have to admit, i really like the doofus

poor guy


----------



## 3venflow

CM Pencil


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1460345857002377224


----------



## Whoanma

3venflow said:


> CM Pencil
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1460345857002377224


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1460377103384330245


----------



## 3venflow

Appears the FTW title is now being recognised. I still say get rid of it, although I like this list of champions.


----------



## BroncoBuster3

3venflow said:


> Appears the FTW title is now being recognised. I still say get rid of it, although I like this list of champions.
> 
> View attachment 111799


Should be a hardcore title if they find it necessary to carry on with the death match wrestler bullshit.


----------



## Erik.

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1460377103384330245


"Wardlow and his big muscle tits"


----------



## ProjectGargano

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1460697378302877696
I wonder who was...


----------



## 3venflow

@ProjectGargano It was Fenix for not checking on Dax after their match. He nearly KO'd Dax at the 10 minute mark apparently, which explains the odd finish.


----------



## ProjectGargano

3venflow said:


> @ProjectGargano It was Fenix for not checking on Dax after their match. He nearly KO'd Dax at the 10 minute mark apparently, which explains the odd finish.


Hmmmm ok! Thanks @3venflow


----------



## 3venflow

Chris Daniels working NJPW. He seems to be back semi-regularly but not wrestling in AEW where he's employed. Maybe they should just put Kaz/Daniels back together since the Elite Hunter gimmick is dead in the water.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1460759592221167630


----------



## RiverFenix

Jay Lethal should have got the Tony Nese debut story/angle.

Daniels is finished in-ring. He's too banged up to be a low card gate keeper to wrestle with any regularity in AEW. Kazarian has been a flop as a singles, but that is the story of his career so nobody should be surprised. Very good wrestler, but bland as all hell and missing that innate ability to connect with the crowd.


----------



## ProjectGargano

RiverFenix said:


> Jay Lethal should have got the Tony Nese debut story/angle.
> 
> Daniels is finished in-ring. He's too banged up to be a low card gate keeper to wrestle with any regularity in AEW. Kazarian has been a flop as a singles, but that is the story of his career so nobody should be surprised. Very good wrestler, but bland as all hell and missing that innate ability to connect with the crowd.


What happened to Tony Nese?


----------



## RiverFenix

ProjectGargano said:


> What happened to Tony Nese?


Nothing other than being the man in the crowd and presented as a big time free agent. That little storyline would have been a much better fit for Jay Lethal given his decorated (outside of WWE) career.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I wonder how she feels about @Big Booty Bex 🤔 

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1461083916639641604*


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1461001194642579456
Ya know I would be fine with this. IE the way they bring in Kevin Steen.


----------



## RiverFenix

GNKenny said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1461001194642579456
> Ya know I would be fine with this. IE the way they bring in Kevin Steen.


Could be anybody. Steen, Cole/Bucks, Cody, Andrade, Punk, Black, Miro, MJF, Danielson...

When Omega would be six mos plus out, it would be a great background story whodunit?


----------



## Aedubya

GNKenny said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1461001194642579456
> Ya know I would be fine with this. IE the way they bring in Kevin Steen.


Why is this guy's word being taken as the truth?


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Aedubya said:


> Why is this guy's word being taken as the truth?


I guess I should have clarified. He's just spitballing an idea and joking at the same time in reference to this

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1461001296492826629
It's not actual news but I think it's a neat idea


----------



## 3venflow

Cody saying again in an interview that he doesn't have long left in the ring and said it'll be around three years from now when he retires. He probably doesn't want to do a full heel turn for this reason, since when he hangs up the boots he may want to keep that clean image like Cena did. It's a shame, heel Cody could make serious money for AEW, the premise is right there (fans turning against the golden boy). Babyface Cody was something of an opportunity missed for me - there were few hotter faces in wrestling in year one of AEW, but once the self-indulgence kicked in, he kinda shot himself in the foot. The fans are very perceptive of things like that.


----------



## RiverFenix

3venflow said:


> Cody saying again in an interview that he doesn't have long left in the ring and said it'll be around three years from now when he retires. He probably doesn't want to do a full heel turn for this reason, since when he hangs up the boots he may want to keep that clean image like Cena did. It's a shame, heel Cody could make serious money for AEW, the premise is right there (fans turning against the golden boy). Babyface Cody was something of an opportunity missed for me - there were few hotter faces in wrestling in year one of AEW, but once the self-indulgence kicked in, he kinda shot himself in the foot. The fans are very perceptive of things like that.


He has said in the past he wants to go into politics. Probably concerned about video of him doing/saying heelish things and the like used against him. Especially since he quasi has the book and could have veto'd any angle he was involved in. Look at all his big dramatic promos - pap that could play well in political sphere. 

He'll probably run for congress by the time he's 40yrs old.


----------



## 3venflow

KoR to AEW confirmed? Next month, we could have the Briscoes AND reDRagon added to the tag division. Good gawd.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> KoR to AEW confirmed? Next month, we could have the Briscoes AND reDRagon added to the tag division. Good gawd.
> 
> View attachment 111928


I mean, the are even playing it up in the story IMO with Cole / Fish teaming and alluding to undisputed era

there is almost 0 chance he doesn’t jump


----------



## Big Booty Bex

The Legit DMD said:


> *I wonder how she feels about @Big Booty Bex 🤔
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1461083916639641604*


If I could guess my bet would be she loves Bex. Who doesn't love Bex? So it wouldn't surprise me if Bex loved Bex, even though, knowing Bex, she would probably publicly say she doesn't love Bex. We know the truth, Boss.


----------



## Big Booty Bex

Whoanma said:


>


Damn, why does it hurt so much @Whoanma? First they take the Magical Girl from us, then they take Maki "The GOAT" Itoh, and now they're taking LuLu? They better not take the Apple Girl from us I swear to god!


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1461177135201148932
Dante vs. Bandido could seriously bang. Dante will be learning a lot from matches like these.

Ospreay is cheapening himself taking bookings like that though, imo. He's a New Japan main eventer and can be an AEW main eventer some day.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Darby saying true things


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1461424356249251848


----------



## Sad Panda

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Darby saying true things
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1461424356249251848



I love that the originals have this sense of pride and loyalty.


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1461495792699596803


----------



## Aedubya

Are they doing a "Winter Is Coming II " special episode again this year?
Unbelievably it's only 2 weeks away from it's anniversary - that epic Sting debut, probably the best debut so far imo 
Would love to see this become an annual special


----------



## Erik.

I am so glad the Owen Hart Cup is going to be a schedule as opposed to a bracket tournament.

Sounds like it'll be like the G1.


----------



## Sad Panda




----------



## Prized Fighter

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1461987814740881409
_Chef's kiss_


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Erik. said:


> I am so glad the Owen Hart Cup is going to be a schedule as opposed to a bracket tournament.
> 
> Sounds like it'll be like the G1.


I would love for ‘the Owen’ to be a G1 like thing

that’ll be amazing


----------



## RiverFenix

I think "The Owen" sounds forced and weird. It's too bad WWE was so petty that AEW couldn't have a "King of Harts" Cup.


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1462145946318483456


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1462145946318483456




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1462145149400756228


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Danhausen has good taste.*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1462163987374641155


LifeInCattleClass said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1462145149400756228


*Lol @ the flagrant contract tampering.*


----------



## RiverFenix

Kenny as an EVP has to watch himself. Dax as talent can talk about his friends in other companies all he wants.


----------



## 3venflow

So Hager is fighting Jon Jones in a 'grappling match' on December 9. Not sure how that works. Is it MMA?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1462164210528436224


----------



## DammitChrist

The Legit DMD said:


> *Lol @ the flagrant contract tampering.*


Why are you even upset about this?

Kevin Owens is leaving WWE in 2 months anyway.


----------



## Sad Panda

It’s basically a foregone conclusion Steen, and O’Reilly will be All Elite come the new year.

When do their contracts come to an end officially?


----------



## DammitChrist

Sad Panda said:


> It’s basically a foregone conclusion Steen, and O’Reilly will be All Elite come the new year.
> 
> When do their contracts come to an end officially?


Kyle O'Reilly's contract is up next month.

Kevin Owen's contract is up by the end of January 2022.

I expect Owens to make his final WWE appearance on the post-Royal Rumble episode of Raw, which just happens to take place on January 31st.

That's probably a reason why they moved Owens to Raw, and depleted Smackdown's roster last month 

I think the contracts of Sami Zayn and Johnny Gargano expire soon too.


----------



## Erik.

Malakai Black on Dante Martin:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1462466580223348745


----------



## RiverFenix

Very "early 20's" given he's 20yrs old.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Lol, somebody dug up this old tweet


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1364783736739487753


----------



## 3venflow

Chris Daniels vs. Jay White set for NJPW Strong next month. Eddie Kingston also on the show. Very weird to see AEW's talent relations guy working NJPW and indies, but not AEW itself.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> Chris Daniels vs. Jay White set for NJPW Strong next month. Eddie Kingston also on the show. Very weird to see AEW's talent relations guy working NJPW and indies, but not AEW itself.


He’s scouting


----------



## BroncoBuster3

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1462145946318483456


I'd be happy to see this happen. I just wish they wouldn't talk about it so openly, killing any actual surprises. Less is more when it comes to promoting debut's sometimes.


----------



## BroncoBuster3

3venflow said:


> So Hager is fighting Jon Jones in a 'grappling match' on December 9. Not sure how that works. Is it MMA?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1462164210528436224


You know what's always annoyed me about wrestling helping promote other stuff like this and movies. It was always super prevalent in WWE too. WWE would promote these movies, spending time showing advertisements and everything but mainstream stuff never promotes it back. For AEW's sake I hope their name is used a million times in the promotion of this fight, during and after. 

Hager will be a made man if he actually wins too, which is exciting if they can capitalize. Imagine if he beats Jones in 3 minutes and comes in and goes 15 minutes with Darby Allin the next week though


----------



## 3venflow

Kenny No Belts

Maybe AEW will send Andrade or someone instead to face Vikingo for the vacant title.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1462845748677070857
Also:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1462540666542514176


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*@LifeInCattleClass is confirmed as the AEW social media manager 😏

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1462869754515968007*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The Legit DMD said:


> *@LifeInCattleClass is confirmed as the AEW social media manager 😏
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1462869754515968007*


lol, that does sound like me ❤


----------



## Prized Fighter

The Legit DMD said:


> *@LifeInCattleClass is confirmed as the AEW social media manager 😏
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1462869754515968007*


I have already uncovered that @LifeInCattleClass is in fact Hangman Page himself. It is possible that he does do his own social media though.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Prized Fighter said:


> I have already uncovered that @LifeInCattleClass is in fact Hangman Page himself. It is possible that he does do his own social media though.


gosh darn dagnabbit!


----------



## 3venflow

Daniel Garcia continues to have bangers:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1462635751800139784
The PWG shows in general have sounded great since they returned. Apparently, Bandido vs. Shelley was off the charts too. Hopefully Bandido winds up in AEW sooner or later.

A fair bit of AEW involvement yesterday:


----------



## RiverFenix

I wonder why MCMG were never brought into AEW, even for a per-appearance short run.


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1462866646582935553


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> Daniel Garcia continues to have bangers:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1462635751800139784
> The PWG shows in general have sounded great since they returned. Apparently, Bandido vs. Shelley was off the charts too. Hopefully Bandido winds up in AEW sooner or later.
> 
> A fair bit of AEW involvement yesterday:
> 
> View attachment 112135


now this….. is independent contractors people!

this is how it looks


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Lol - the funniest thing is happening on twitter

AEW is broadcast on a channel called Toonami - no, no - not THAT toonami / seemingly just another channel called Toonami

now AEWToonami is trending and everybody is losing their shit thinking its a cartoon or something 

nice to see it trending in other countries on other nights though


----------



## 3venflow

EC3 wants in. I say based on what I saw of him in ROH, meh. He LOOKS good but his wrestling is very slow and boring.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1463508273643012104


----------



## RiverFenix

3venflow said:


> EC3 wants in. I say based on what I saw of him in ROH, meh. He LOOKS good but his wrestling is very slow and boring.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1463508273643012104


Hard pass. He's a mark for his own gimmick now. And it's a gimmick that breaks the 4th wall to a large extent.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> EC3 wants in. I say based on what I saw of him in ROH, meh. He LOOKS good but his wrestling is very slow and boring.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1463508273643012104


he and Anthony Bowens almost looks like the same person


----------



## Garty

3venflow said:


> EC3 wants in. I say based on what I saw of him in ROH, meh. He LOOKS good but his wrestling is very slow and boring.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1463508273643012104


Yeah, he's an easy pass at this point. He was never a really great/good wrestler. He had all the charisma in the world and a perfect storyline/gimmick to go along with it, but when it came time to get in the ring, you could see that he just wasn't ready.

I think he should have a go in NJPW. He'd get eaten alive, but I think he could improve greatly with a few years of real hard training under his belt.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Garty said:


> Yeah, he's an easy pass at this point. He was never a really great/good wrestler. He had all the charisma in the world and a perfect storyline/gimmick to go along with it, but when it came time to get in the ring, you could see that he just wasn't ready.
> 
> I think he should have a go in NJPW. He'd get eaten alive, but I think he could improve greatly with a few years of real hard training under his belt.


he’a too intense when i feel he’s most likely a more goofy guy at heart

10 years on, and his best stuff is still the Derrick Bateman character and skits with Danielson


----------



## Cydius

LifeInCattleClass said:


> he’a too intense when i feel he’s most likely a more goofy guy at heart
> 
> 10 years on, and his best stuff is still the Derrick Bateman character and skits with Danielson


His best stuff is with Impact


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Cydius said:


> His best stuff is with Impact


I’ll have to take your word for that


----------



## 3venflow

For the vacant AAA Mega Title at Triplemania:

Vikingo Jr. vs. Samuray del Sol vs. Jay Lethal (AEW) vs. Bobby Fish (AEW) vs. TBA


----------



## Aedubya

I was fully expecting Christopher Daniels as an entrance but very much doubt it now

Can only see 2 max from AEW in that match, Fish is an interesting choice indeed


----------



## RiverFenix

Vikingo is surely winning right? Jay Lethal would be an interesting way to go as well.

Lethal as the 4th in a reformed Undisputed Era in AEW could work. Lay the seeds here with Fish helping Lethal win.


----------



## 3venflow

Thunder Rosa wants to face Ember Moon. One of the few recent WWE releases I really think AEW should sign.

"She worked for so long in NXT and I don't think they gave her the platform that she deserved. She's so good. She's so underrated. So hopefully I get the opportunity to work with her. It would be a banger. She's really good."


----------



## 3venflow

Joey Janela going 33 minutes with Nick Wayne in DEFY last week. I dare you to watch it... you might be surprised.


----------



## RiverFenix

Rosa could book her a match with Athena at Mission Pro.


----------



## 3venflow

If AEW does sign Isaiah Scott/Shane Strickland, I'd love it they buy the rights to this gimmick from whoever owns Lucha Underground now.

LU was so good at portraying wrestlers as like comic book heroes and villains.


----------



## Whoanma

3venflow said:


> For the vacant AAA Mega Title at Triplemania:
> 
> Vikingo Jr. vs. Samuray del Sol vs. Jay Lethal (AEW) vs. Bobby Fish (AEW) vs. TBA


TBA definitely winning this.


----------



## Jokerface17

3venflow said:


> For the vacant AAA Mega Title at Triplemania:
> 
> Vikingo Jr. vs. Samuray del Sol vs. Jay Lethal (AEW) vs. Bobby Fish (AEW) vs. TBA


How would one go about watching this in the states? I generally have no idea where to find it. TIA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Jokerface17 said:


> How would one go about watching this in the states? I generally have no idea where to find it. TIA
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


if i recall, its free on twitch the night of the event


----------



## Erik.

3venflow said:


> If AEW does sign Isaiah Scott/Shane Strickland, I'd love it they buy the rights to this gimmick from whoever owns Lucha Underground now.
> 
> LU was so good at portraying wrestlers as like comic book heroes and villains.
> 
> View attachment 112288


Killshot fucking kicked arse.


----------



## 3venflow

Bandido is the last man in the AAA match so it's Vikingo vs. Bandido vs. Samuray del Sol vs. Jay Lethal vs. Bobby Fish.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Bucks extended their contract with AEW to at least 2026 per Meltzer. That's very good.

AEW is almost closing the Revolution arena and city. It probably will be at Amway Center in Orlando (6th march).


----------



## RiverFenix

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1464372301328269323
I wonder if Bandito is AEW signed as well.


----------



## 3venflow

Interesting to see Kevin Kelly discuss the possibility of a joint AEW/NJPW show. Not saying he knows something, but he may have heard the idea pitched.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1464637448357568524


----------



## RiverFenix

3venflow said:


> Interesting to see Kevin Kelly discuss the possibility of a joint AEW/NJPW show. Not saying he knows something, but he may have heard the idea pitched.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1464637448357568524


I think such an event would aim bigger.


----------



## 3venflow

Shane Taylor Promotions want a trios match with the SuperKliq:

_"As far as a group goes, me and my guys Kaun and Moses of SOS, we are the best trio on the planet right now. I don’t care what anybody says, but there happens to be people who are touting themselves as the best trio. They go by the name of the Superkliq, you’re talking about Cole and the Bucks. I respect everything that they’ve done. They’re talented performers. What they’ve done business-wise, in-ring, performance-wise, second to none, they’re incredible. But when it comes to being the best trio in this sport, they’re out of their damn minds if they think that they’re over us. The easiest way to do that would be to step in the ring against the three of us and really find out. Being two of them are EVPs of the company, it shouldn’t be that hard. Our stance is, we’re ready to fight. We’ll see what their stance is."_


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

RiverFenix said:


> I think such an event would aim bigger.


For sure - event like that could do 40k

especially if you bring in big guns all around


----------



## Randy Lahey

3venflow said:


> Joey Janela going 33 minutes with Nick Wayne in DEFY last week. I dare you to watch it... you might be surprised.


i heard Bryan talk about this match last week on his show. What was great about the match is Nick Wayne didn’t know he was going to win unto Janela tapped out. Then Janela cut a great promo at the end putting Nick way over. Great way to send the crowd home happy.

That kid only 16 working packed shows is quite impressive


----------



## BroncoBuster3

RiverFenix said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1464372301328269323
> I wonder if Bandito is AEW signed as well.


How the fuck is that a dream match? They're killing the meaning of phrases when they use it like this


----------



## Aedubya

3venflow said:


> Shane Taylor Promotions want a trios match with the SuperKliq:
> 
> _"As far as a group goes, me and my guys Kaun and Moses of SOS, we are the best trio on the planet right now. I don’t care what anybody says, but there happens to be people who are touting themselves as the best trio. They go by the name of the Superkliq, you’re talking about Cole and the Bucks. I respect everything that they’ve done. They’re talented performers. What they’ve done business-wise, in-ring, performance-wise, second to none, they’re incredible. But when it comes to being the best trio in this sport, they’re out of their damn minds if they think that they’re over us. The easiest way to do that would be to step in the ring against the three of us and really find out. Being two of them are EVPs of the company, it shouldn’t be that hard. Our stance is, we’re ready to fight. We’ll see what their stance is."_


Who are those 3? Where do they wrassle?


----------



## Erik.

Aedubya said:


> Who are those 3? Where do they wrassle?


Taylor, Kaun and Moses










ROH


----------



## 3venflow

If AEW had gone through with the trios title idea (maybe they still will), STP are the kind of group you could bring in on a five or ten-match deal that includes a title shot, if you decide not to sign them. As it is, maybe they could guest but I doubt Tony will sign all three of them unless he's feeling extra benevolent. STP have held the ROH six man title for approaching a year now.


----------



## RiverFenix

AEW should really embrace the Trios concept and mainstream it in North American wrestling as it would differentiate them from WWE in a notable way. They should have really pushed a womens tag division for the same reason. 

I'd rather no more titles (after womens tags) but Trios Titles would be better than a secondary men's tag titles.


----------



## Erik.

Streamable Video


Watch this video on Streamable.




streamable.com





Oh, I do like 2.0.


----------



## 3venflow

Malakai Black beat Buddy Matthews (Murphy) in the main event of yesterday's WrestleCade show. After the match, they shook hands and Malakai said Buddy seems to follow him everywhere, that he'll always have a place by his side, whether as a partner or opponent.

Malakai's 'black eye' seems to be spreading, which could hint at something happening with his character.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1464947111062130699
Also on the show, Thunder Rosa beat Deonna Purrazzo and Mercedes Martinez in a three-way match (feels like the sort of 'Forbidden Door' match that could've happened in AEW this year), Matt Hardy (doing the Broken gimmick) beat Nzo (Enzo Amore) and Jay Lethal (doing the Macho Man gimmick) beat Matt Cardona.


----------



## Erik.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1465075772704661507
I like the cut of this young man's jib.


----------



## 3venflow

Two of Heyman's boys.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1465124148007649282


----------



## RiverFenix

Keeping "Buddy" would be like Ziggler keeping "Dolph" on the indies. I don't think Buddy is a name that markets well in North America at least. 

He should have went for a clean break. Went back to Matt Silva even.


----------



## JasmineAEW

RiverFenix said:


> Keeping "Buddy" would be like Ziggler keeping "Dolph" on the indies. I don't think Buddy is a name that markets well in North America at least.
> 
> He should have went for a clean break. Went back to Matt Silva even.


“Buddy” is a name very familiar among wrestling fans.

Buddy Roberts. Buddy Landell. Buddy Rogers.


----------



## Erik.

Big E Thinks AEW Fan Reactions Should Inspire WWE To “Raise Their Game” - Wrestling Inc.


Big E says wrestling is in a good spot right now. But he also wants to see WWE step up its game to meet changes to the industry.




www.wrestlinginc.com





WWE Champion Big E says pro wrestling is in a good spot as it heads toward the end of 2021. But he also wants to see WWE step up its game to meet recent changes to the industry’s landscape. 

“I know, from a fan perspective, a lot of people would prefer that I come in here and trash talk everyone in AEW and stir the pot,” Big E told The Illuminerdi. “But that’s not my style.”

Big E has seen what AEW is offering on its weekly TV shows and its pay-per-views, and he’s impressed by the passion of the AEW fans. He says competition can be good for everyone, but WWE must meet the challenge.

“I think it forces us to raise our game,” Big E said. “If you watch their shows, and you see rabid fans/people losing their minds and people loving those shows. It should make us want to say, ‘Yo! We want to be dominating them. We want to step our game up. We want to put on the better show.'”

The rise of AEW has provided an attractive landing spot for wrestlers who leave WWE. Big E singled that out as a welcome change to the business.

“I think it’s just also very good we have men and women who may not fit here in WWE, who may not want – whatever it is,” Big E explained. “But now they have a place they can go. And they can wrestle. They can make money. They can live their dream. They can be on TV, so I think it’s great.”

Big E is also excited about the growing diversity of talents across pro wrestling and sees more black wrestlers today than he did when he was just breaking into the business. He also wants to know that opportunities for black wrestlers are earned and deserved, not simply given.

“I especially, and I think the vast majority of us, we don’t want a quota system,” Big E said. “We don’t want a system where, ‘Oh, we need more diversity. So let’s just put some random black talent or person of color in this position just because we need more diversity.’ No. When you saw Sasha and Bianca main event on night 1 of _WrestleMania_, to me, it was a no-brainer. It wasn’t a gift that they were given. No. They were incredible characters, incredible personalities, incredible in the ring. They put on a classic. They deserved to be there. They killed it. They owned that moment.”

Big E is hopeful that WWE and the rest of pro wrestling will continue to move forward. He wants to see opportunities for wrestlers of all backgrounds.

“I hope that our roster just reflects the world that we live in,” Big E continued. “And whether it’s black talent, LGBTQ talent, Hispanic talent, Japanese talent, I think we should continue to reflect the society and the world that we live in.”

--

Big E is a cool dude.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Punk is me. I am Punk.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1465029316585140226*


----------



## Prosper

Man CM Punk loves him some Britt Baker lol, who can blame him though.


----------



## 3venflow

They're teasing it again but we've had no follow up to the 'Briscoes backstage at Dynamite!' a few weeks ago.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1465828195505160203


----------



## RiverFenix

I'd be willing to bet a big debut at Winter is Coming, and Sting was signed and then forgotten about until his debut was mostly a big surprise. 

I think Lucha Bros and FTR will trade titles over the next two weeks (Rampage 2 out of 3 and AAA Triplemania Regia event respectively) opening the door for FTR vs Dem Boys out of the gate. FTR with AAA titles would be much more limiting how they could be booked.


----------



## 3venflow

WWE are trying to get O'Reilly and Gargano to re-sign, according to Fightful Select. Doesn't say if they will but an effort is being made and Gargano has apparently helped progress some of the newer stars. Obviously AEW will have their eyes on the situation.


----------



## 3venflow

This photo is about to turn a decade old. 3 of the top 4 are now faces of AEW and Sydal is obviously also there.


----------



## Erik.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1466779476147195904


----------



## 3venflow

Hopefully this means the end of the HFO.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1466602127543971844


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> Hopefully this means the end of the HFO.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1466602127543971844


mmm - can ‘real‘ Matt still go in the ring?

maybe time to be a manager fulltime


----------



## RiverFenix

Matt Hardy should be the wily vet looking for one last shot at glory. But as was mentioned, fella can't really go in the ring anymore. He needs to be a tag wrestler, but fans would want Hardy Boys for one last run and Jeff is seemingly locked down in WWE. 

Best chance at any real fan acceptance would be a team with Christian I think, given their shared history as rivals. 

Having Christian and Matt join ranks to try and climb the tag division in AEW to get their tag titles could be a pretty compelling story. 

BUT...

A waste of Christian, who can still go and a good upper card hand.


----------



## BroncoBuster3

3venflow said:


> Hopefully this means the end of the HFO.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1466602127543971844


How many gimmick changes is he going to have in AEW?


----------



## omaroo

Hardy needs to fuck off. Offers nothing at all. At least Christian has had a decent run been impressed with him

Hardy has been damn awful since he came in.


----------



## RiverFenix

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1466803415573483523


----------



## RiverFenix

Erik. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1466779476147195904




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1466840409129242628
Would be epic if FTR did pull up in Texas.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

RiverFenix said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1466803415573483523


I saw this - who is the dude?


----------



## Prized Fighter

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I saw this - who is the dude?


Shane Strickland. He was Isaiah "Swerve" Scott in NXT. I only saw his independent stuff, but he is a super talented dude.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Prized Fighter said:


> Shane Strickland. He was Isaiah "Swerve" Scott in NXT. I only saw his independent stuff, but he is a super talented dude.


Ahhh Killshot!

I hope they sign him!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Sports Entertainment vs Pro Wrestling

never forget, this is what they want when they say ‘why are stars having longer matches with ”jobbers” and ‘more promos”


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1466994326324400129


----------



## 3venflow

^^ Sad how the draft has basically dragged Smackdown down towards RAW's former level. It used to have weeks when it was better than Dynamite, now it isn't even better than Rampage. RAW is a better show most weeks.

AEW is definitely the alternative for pro wrestling. People wanting it to be more like WWE baffles me. WWE is right there on TV all week long. Even NXT has turned into a copy/paste of its formula. I'm happy with AEW leaning closer to promotions like WCW and NJPW and if it was going to become more story-based, I wouldn't want it to be patterned on WWE, but rather Netflix/Prime type shows with morally grey characters and nuanced arcs.


----------



## DammitChrist

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Sports Entertainment vs Pro Wrestling
> 
> never forget, this is what they want when they say ‘why are stars having longer matches with ”jobbers” and ‘more promos”
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1466994326324400129


Gee, no wonder Smackdown mostly sucked last night then.



3venflow said:


> ^^ Sad how the draft has basically dragged Smackdown down towards RAW's former level. It used to have weeks when it was better than Dynamite, now it isn't even better than Rampage. RAW is a better show most weeks.
> 
> AEW is definitely the alternative for pro wrestling. People wanting it to be more like WWE baffles me. WWE is right there on TV all week long. Even NXT has turned into a copy/paste of its formula. I'm happy with AEW leaning closer to promotions like WCW and NJPW and if it was going to become more story-based, I wouldn't want it to be patterned on WWE, but rather Netflix/Prime type shows with morally grey characters and nuanced arcs.


Yea, NXT UK and Raw (post-draft) are pretty much the only consistently solid shows in WWE atm.

Both of those shows, AEW, and the NJPW events usually do a good job at giving my wrestling fix on a weekly basis


----------



## 3venflow

Bit surprised by Rampage below Dynamite but the Punk debut edition may affect the average for that show.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1467256957069320195


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> Bit surprised by Rampage below Dynamite but the Punk debut edition may affect the average for that show.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1467256957069320195


all that rasslin on a rasslin show - money mark daddy’s money marky mark TK


----------



## 3venflow

FTR vs. Lucha Brothers spoiler...



Spoiler



FTR retained the AAA Tag Team Title in a Ladder Match in Mexico. Fenix didn't wrestle much and seems to be injured legit.


----------



## 3venflow

Daniel Garcia vs. Bullet Club leader Jay White from NJPW STRONG is free on YouTube. Match goes over 10 minutes and is unsurprisingly really good.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

If you want to know how influential BTE is - wait until we get the ‘you’re gonna get your fucking nuts kicked in’ chant at Anna Jay

segment in BTE (very good BTE this week)


----------



## JasmineAEW

LifeInCattleClass said:


> If you want to know how influential BTE is - wait until we get the ‘you’re gonna get your fucking nuts kicked in’ chant at Anna Jay
> 
> segment in BTE (very good BTE this week)


Lol! Poor Stu!


----------



## Prized Fighter

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1468082316341821443
First Sammy, now Black. These could just be friends catching up, but I think Strickland would be a good signing for AEW.


----------



## Erik.

Prized Fighter said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1468082316341821443
> First Sammy, now Black. These could just be friends catching up, but I think Strickland would be a good signing for AEW.


Strickland and Brody King would be solid additions to the House of Black.


----------



## RiverFenix

Prized Fighter said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1468082316341821443
> First Sammy, now Black. These could just be friends catching up, but I think Strickland would be a good signing for AEW.


Is Black selling his eye injury there, or just a lucky happening caught mid blink?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

I’m gonna have to kick in the nuts whomever refers to Killshot as a ‘ex WWE talent’ when it happens


----------



## Erik.

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I’m gonna have to kick in the nuts whomever refers to Killshot as a ‘ex WWE talent’ when it happens


He spent 2 and a half years of his 10+ year career in the WWE.

Therefore he's all WWE.


----------



## 3venflow

Sounds like Jack Evans is expecting a release when his deal is up.

To be honest, can he be surprised? He used to be one of the most spectacular flyers around, now he's older, his highspots don't have the same impact, and he's been quite botchy. On the other hand, Angelico has been good when given a chance.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1468052087854575620


Erik. said:


> He spent 2 and a half years of his 10+ year career in the WWE.
> 
> Therefore he's all WWE.


There's a definite difference between 'WWE guys' (spent the majority of their relevant career in WWE or were trained) and 'guys who were in WWE' (they were either there not very long or had a good career before).

WWE guys = Bray, Strowman, Reigns, Cena, Orton

Guys who were in WWE = Andrade, Cole, Malakai, AJ Styles, Fish


----------



## Whoanma

3venflow said:


> Sounds like Jack Evans is expecting a release when his deal is up.
> 
> To be honest, can he be surprised? He used to be one of the most spectacular flyers around, not he's older, his highspots don't have the same impact, and he's been quite botchy. On the other hand, Angelico has been good when given a chance.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1468052087854575620


Are none of them even on Dark/Elevation from time to time?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Erik. said:


> He spent 2 and a half years of his 10+ year career in the WWE.
> 
> Therefore he's all WWE.





3venflow said:


> Sounds like Jack Evans is expecting a release when his deal is up.
> 
> To be honest, can he be surprised? He used to be one of the most spectacular flyers around, now he's older, his highspots don't have the same impact, and he's been quite botchy. On the other hand, Angelico has been good when given a chance.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1468052087854575620
> 
> 
> There's a definite difference between 'WWE guys' (spent the majority of their relevant career in WWE or were trained) and 'guys who were in WWE' (they were either there not very long or had a good career before).
> 
> WWE guys = Bray, Strowman, Reigns, Cena, Orton
> 
> Guys who were in WWE = Andrade, Cole, Malakai, AJ Styles, Fish


I hope they keep Angelico 

Jack Evans isn't close to how he was in Lucha Underground - but i do think the LU editing helped him and a few others quite a lot

but you can do a lot with Angelico still - especially as he is technical


----------



## Erik.

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I hope they keep Angelico
> 
> Jack Evans isn't close to how he was in Lucha Underground - but i do think the LU editing helped him and a few others quite a lot
> 
> but you can do a lot with Angelico still - especially as he is technical


 Now they've actually started adding technical wrestlers to the roster in Moriarty, Garcia, Wheeler Yuta, Danielson etc. - Angelico might not feel so alone. He could even be a decent addition to a Bryan Danielson technical killer stable.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Erik. said:


> Now they've actually started adding technical wrestlers to the roster in Moriarty, Garcia, Wheeler Yuta, Danielson etc. - Angelico might not feel so alone. He could even be a decent addition to a Bryan Danielson technical killer stable.


that is what I was thinking too

Angelico is very much the same build as ZSJ - can be a nice addition to the Dragon Dojo


----------



## Garty

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I hope they keep Angelico
> 
> Jack Evans isn't close to how he was in Lucha Underground - but i do think the LU editing helped him and a few others quite a lot
> 
> but you can do a lot with Angelico still - especially as he is technical


I'm sure there's no bias at play with your answer, or opinion, but I wonder why you'd want AEW to only keep Angelico while letting Evans go...  

Maybe team him up with PJ Black in the future, since he's now released from ROH...


----------



## Geeee

3venflow said:


> Sounds like Jack Evans is expecting a release when his deal is up.
> 
> To be honest, can he be surprised? He used to be one of the most spectacular flyers around, now he's older, his highspots don't have the same impact, and he's been quite botchy. On the other hand, Angelico has been good when given a chance.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1468052087854575620
> 
> 
> There's a definite difference between 'WWE guys' (spent the majority of their relevant career in WWE or were trained) and 'guys who were in WWE' (they were either there not very long or had a good career before).
> 
> WWE guys = Bray, Strowman, Reigns, Cena, Orton
> 
> Guys who were in WWE = Andrade, Cole, Malakai, AJ Styles, Fish


You could argue that this tweet implies that Evans, Angelico, Janela and Kiss are all not being renewed


----------



## DammitChrist

Erik. said:


> Now they've actually started *adding technical wrestlers* to the roster in Moriarty, Garcia, Wheeler Yuta, Danielson etc. - Angelico might not feel so alone. He could even be a decent addition to a Bryan Danielson technical killer stable.


Yep, there's also Kyle O'Reilly coming up too


----------



## rbl85

3venflow said:


> Sounds like Jack Evans is expecting *a release* when *his deal is up.*
> 
> To be honest, can he be surprised? He used to be one of the most spectacular flyers around, now he's older, his highspots don't have the same impact, and he's been quite botchy. On the other hand, Angelico has been good when given a chance.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1468052087854575620


Those things don't go together


----------



## 3venflow

TK said in his latest interview that AEW will have a taped edition of Rampage on Christmas Day in the evening.


----------



## Sad Panda

3venflow said:


> TK said in his latest interview that AEW will have a taped edition of Rampage on Christmas Day in the evening.


Hell yes!


----------



## Prized Fighter

3venflow said:


> TK said in his latest interview that AEW will have a taped edition of Rampage on Christmas Day in the evening.


Does that mean we have Christmas Eve (Friday) and Christmas Day (Saturday)?


----------



## BroncoBuster3

3venflow said:


> Sounds like Jack Evans is expecting a release when his deal is up.
> 
> To be honest, can he be surprised? He used to be one of the most spectacular flyers around, now he's older, his highspots don't have the same impact, and he's been quite botchy. On the other hand, Angelico has been good when given a chance.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1468052087854575620
> 
> 
> There's a definite difference between 'WWE guys' (spent the majority of their relevant career in WWE or were trained) and 'guys who were in WWE' (they were either there not very long or had a good career before).
> 
> WWE guys = Bray, Strowman, Reigns, Cena, Orton
> 
> Guys who were in WWE = Andrade, Cole, Malakai, AJ Styles, Fish


Looks like Jack Evan's believed he entered into a temporary arrangement


----------



## EMGESP

Can someone explain to me why AEW still doesn't have its own section on this site and why its is still being treated like a Red Headed Step Child promotion by still being in the "Other Wrestling Forum" section?

I mean 2 yrs later, with two shows on TNT and a pretty stacked roster should warrant AEW being treated like a top promotion they are here and not simply "The other guys".


----------



## 3venflow

KoR losing to Frankensteined Edge seems to confirm he's soon to be All Elite.

wb reDRagon


----------



## Geeee

3venflow said:


> KoR losing to Frankensteined Edge seems to confirm he's soon to be All Elite.
> 
> wb reDRagon
> 
> View attachment 112909


I think it would be highly surprising if Kyle O'Reilly wasn't All Elite. Tony must've been sure that Kyle was coming aboard as far back as when they signed Bobby Fish and he used reDRagon's theme song.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Well, Jack Evans is in a little trouble 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1468467483862618115


----------



## JasmineAEW

Prized Fighter said:


> Does that mean we have Christmas Eve (Friday) and Christmas Day (Saturday)?


No show on Friday.


----------



## Erik.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1468351861392654337


----------



## Prized Fighter

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1468360994770534411
Apparently, Austin Gunn is on a (likely crappy) reality show.


----------



## Prized Fighter

Decent interview with the Best Friends.


----------



## 3venflow

Blake Christian (Trey Baxter) is the latest banging on the door for a job it sounds like. The fact he's using AEW footage in this video makes me wonder if it's a done deal.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1468625023837650949


----------



## Aedubya

Who is he?


----------



## 3venflow

@Aedubya Briefly was in WWE this year and challenged KUSHIDA for the NXT CW title before being cut after just a few months. Before that he was in GCW, IMPACT and was in the Super X Cup final earlier this year. And made the semis of NJPW's American Super J Cup in 2020. Pretty cookie cutter high-flyer, but young and promising. At this point, he'd bring nothing new to AEW though and would probably spend a lot of time on Dark.


----------



## Aedubya

Thanks very much


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1468730271990272004


----------



## Garty

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1468730271990272004


I don't know why people are always claiming TK is such an approachable guy?!


----------



## Sad Panda

Wait wait wait… is Hooks theme really Actions Bronsons “The Chairman’s Intent”?


----------



## RiverFenix

Sad Panda said:


> Wait wait wait… is Hooks theme really Actions Bronsons “The Chairman’s Intent”?


Certainly seems that is the case. AEW much have extremely high hopes for Hook. "You don't even know me" is likely the hook they were looking for with unknown talent, but seems like a huge waste on Hook. Very interested to seeing him in the ring on Friday.


----------



## 3venflow

Sad Panda said:


> Wait wait wait… is Hooks theme really Actions Bronsons “The Chairman’s Intent”?


I've seen a video of his entrance and yep, that's his theme.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

gotta admit, Hook looks legit in his little booty pants in that photo

edit> for those that want to listen to the song

its freakin' legit


----------



## 3venflow

Meltzer said he's been given the impression that NXT expect Gargano and O'Reilly... to stay. I'd be really surprised if KoR stays, not so much Gargano.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

LOLLL - the crossover you never knew you wanted!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1468951345944313863


----------



## RiverFenix

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1469085044027318275
Hopefully AEW tested Fish and Lethal properly before letting them into the facilities for Dynamite.


----------



## Erik.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1468776270955745280
Ricky Starks stays embarrassing Brian Cage.


----------



## BroncoBuster3

3venflow said:


> Meltzer said he's been given the impression that NXT expect Gargano and O'Reilly... to stay. I'd be really surprised if KoR stays, not so much Gargano.


He's starting to get better at this "on the payroll" thing and not going to ruin the surprise. Good for Dave.


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1469120452811448323


----------



## omaroo

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1469120452811448323


Oh great him and O'Riley likely heading to AEW FFS


----------



## RiverFenix

Cole, Fish, KOR and Gargano could "take over" AEW.


----------



## DammitChrist

omaroo said:


> Oh great him and O'Riley likely heading to AEW FFS


Johnny Gargano and Kyle O'Reilly joining AEW soon would be GREAT news entertainment-wise


----------



## Aedubya

Bronsolini will love that
Big fan of wrasslin


----------



## 3venflow

Jay White vs. Adam Cole?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1469191161222889474


----------



## Big Booty Bex

Kairi Sane Reportedly A Free Agent From WWE


Kairi Sane fueled speculation on her return to the ring when responding to a fan who hoped to see her back in a wrestling ring some day.




www.wrestlinginc.com





Not AEW news, but thought I would post it here anyway as I think Sane would be a good get for AEW. She could also serve a coaching role.


----------



## TheGunnShow

Big Booty Bex said:


> Kairi Sane Reportedly A Free Agent From WWE
> 
> 
> Kairi Sane fueled speculation on her return to the ring when responding to a fan who hoped to see her back in a wrestling ring some day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wrestlinginc.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not AEW news, but thought I would post it here anyway as I think Sane would be a good get for AEW. She could also serve a coaching role.


The travel bans in Japan will probably prevent her from coming anytime soon, and I don't see her doing AEW full-time since she moved back to Japan to be with her husband and open a gym


----------



## Kroem

I love how JR's twitter is 50% photos of him healing in hospital and 50% retweets of Thunder Rosa's butt pictures XD 
Whatever gets him through I guess!


----------



## 3venflow

Yeah, Kairi doesn't want to move away from Japan. AEW could potentially get her for one of those x week stints though like Ito and Sakazaki - unless she joins Stardom.


----------



## Big Booty Bex

Kroem said:


> I love how JR's twitter is 50% photos of him healing in hospital and 50% retweets of Thunder Rosa's butt pictures XD
> Whatever gets him through I guess!


Never underestimate the healing power of Thunder Rosa's ass. amiright, @Prosper?!


----------



## Erik.

Kroem said:


> I love how JR's twitter is 50% photos of him healing in hospital and 50% retweets of Thunder Rosa's butt pictures XD
> Whatever gets him through I guess!


Are you surprised?


----------



## Kroem

I guess I am! I think I'd earn a talk with Human Resources if I started retweeting butt pictures from the hot girl in accounts... I guess I'm not a broadcasting legend though.


----------



## 3venflow

Don't think we'll be seeing Cody wrestle until he challenges Sammy (think I read that could be on the Christmas special Rampage).


----------



## Big Booty Bex

As expected Gargano and O'Riley are officially free as of today.





__





GARGANO & O'REILLY UPDATE | PWInsider.com







www.pwinsider.com


----------



## 3venflow

Interesting snippet I read just now.

_Head play-by-play commentator Ian Riccaboni has a deal through March 31st, 2022. He tells Fightful that he wants to call Supercard of Honor and be with the promotion for their planned restart. However, he also has a tryout for another wrestling company in January, which ROH was fine with. _

So that probably means WWE, AEW or IMPACT (unless Kevin Kelly is leaving NJPW and they need a replacement, but I doubt it).

If it's AEW, I think he'd be a fine addition even if he's not the most animated (Styles, Mauro) PBP guy. He's pretty young (in his 30s) which fits in with the company's appeal to younger audiences. He's better than JR in 2021 and would at least know everything that is going on and call things correctly. And having worked with ROH, he's adept at calling the in-ring side of things.

He'd also slot in fine in WWE if they decided to sign him.


----------



## RiverFenix

Winter is coming having Cole and Fish turn on Bucks, as KOR and Gargano jump the railing. Cody eventually comes out to make the save as Taz asks "But whose side is he on?' given Khan's love for throwbacks.

I'd love for AEW to be able to get Mauro. He brings the big fight feel like no other. With 4 hour PPV's, I think AEW should have two two hour crews anyways. Taz/Excalibur with Jim Ross and then Mauro and Tony Schiavone in more a straight man booth.


----------



## Erik.

Damn, guess shit is still serious.


----------



## RiverFenix

Ogogo kicked a hornets nest on twitter by slamming Gresham for being tiny final representative of RoH, comparing him to Hornswoggle as CW champ. Would like it if he was working here and he's not one of "those guys". 

Gresham will have a lot of friends in AEW lockerroom, so if he's not working here there could be some heat on him. Given how Khan allowed FTR and Lethal to appear and had vids from Punk, Danielson, Cole and others it seems weird for Ogogo to just trash RoH like that. IIRC Gresham was backstage at a recent AEW show as well.


----------



## Erik.

RiverFenix said:


> Ogogo kicked a hornets nest on twitter by slamming Gresham for being tiny final representative of RoH, comparing him to Hornswoggle as CW champ. Would like it if he was working here and he's not one of "those guys".
> 
> Gresham will have a lot of friends in AEW lockerroom, so if he's not working here there could be some heat on him. Given how Khan allowed FTR and Lethal to appear and had vids from Punk, Danielson, Cole and others it seems weird for Ogogo to just trash RoH like that. IIRC Gresham was backstage at a recent AEW show as well.


It's 100% a work.

Wouldn't surprise me to see Ogogo at Terminus.


----------



## RiverFenix

Erik. said:


> It's 100% a work.
> 
> Wouldn't surprise me to see Ogogo at Terminus.


Yeah, probably. Given Baron Black is involved with Terminus as well and Black being NF, I wonder if The Factory could all be a part of it and this is all an angle for that.


----------



## 3venflow

This is interesting - AEW is probably the 'cleanest' promotion for finishes since classic All Japan.

Personally, I think countouts could be used in moderation (ie. a bump through a table like the Briscoe vs. Briscoe match in ROH this year) and DQs once every blue moon, but I respect giving the fans decisive finishes. I think it's one of the reasons why AEW has been such a success for ticket sales.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> This is interesting - AEW is probably the 'cleanest' promotion for finishes since classic All Japan.
> 
> Personally, I think countouts could be used in moderation (ie. a bump through a table like the Briscoe vs. Briscoe match in ROH this year) and DQs once every blue moon, but I respect giving the fans decisive finishes. I think it's one of the reasons why AEW has been such a success for ticket sales.
> 
> View attachment 113199


i love this - this is why the tickets sell

people know they won’t get fucked with - they’ll see a finish


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Shit heating up


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1470877947628335110


----------



## Not Lying

Someone check out Prowrestlingtees latest post.

For the first time since August, CM Punk is no longer the top selling shirt of the week - The honor belongs now to Hook!

You're GODAMN RIGHT IT'S *HOOK *TIME




LifeInCattleClass said:


> i love this - this is why the tickets sell
> 
> people know they won’t get fucked with - they’ll see a finish


Yes, but they also ignore rules infront of the refs. Should be DQ's aren't. I'll complain about this till they stop doing it. Fuvk ref leniency, should only happen in big matches.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The Definition of Technician said:


> Someone check out Prowrestlingtees latest post.
> 
> For the first time since August, CM Punk is no longer the top selling shirt of the week - The honor belongs now to Hook!
> 
> You're GODAMN RIGHT IT'S *HOOK *TIME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but they also ignore rules infront of the refs. Should be DQ's aren't. I'll complain about this till they stop doing it. Fuvk ref leniency, should only happen in big matches.


ehhh… wwe rules

most of the stuff they do would be fine in njpw and roh - their ancestors 

so its more than fine with me


----------



## Not Lying

LifeInCattleClass said:


> ehhh… wwe rules
> 
> most of the stuff they do would be fine in njpw and roh - their ancestors
> 
> so its more than fine with me


It will never be fine to me. Don't make rules and break them, unless it's in rare occasions. Refs in NBA ignore some faults in the last seconds of big games. But AEW doesn't do it for big matches only (most of Cody's matches are filled with BS). Defeats the whole purpose. I don't watch NJPW besides for high-praised matches, and haven't ROH for 10 years, so I wouldn't know, and this is why they're outlaw mudshows . Just have rules and stick to them, don't fight for 5min on the outside and use weapons and tell me "they don't do DQs", that's a freaking DQ.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The Definition of Technician said:


> It will never be fine to me. Don't make rules and break them, unless it's in rare occasions. Refs in NBA ignore some faults in the last seconds of big games. But AEW doesn't do it for big matches only (most of Cody's matches are filled with BS). Defeats the whole purpose. I don't watch NJPW besides for high-praised matches, and haven't ROH for 10 years, so I wouldn't know, and this is why they're outlaw mudshows . Just have rules and stick to them, don't fight for 5min on the outside and use weapons and tell me "they don't do DQs", that's a freaking DQ.


Wait, but that is one of the rules

anything happening outside of the ring is not under the ref’s control / purview - his only power there is a 10 count to get them back in

so, outside the ring - anything goes. In fact, wwe was also like that in the 80s

NJPW and the rest are still like that / AEW too - and frankly its a rule that makes sense

you can only get pinned in the ring / the ref is in the ring counting - outside = fair game


----------



## Kroem

Yea I don't like how AEW guys bury the referees either, it actively distracts from the match imo. 
Even FTR have started doing it lately, just wondering into the rig whenever they want without tagging and ignoring the 10 count to get out once they've tagged :-/


----------



## RiverFenix

Rookies and prelim matches should get strict rule adherence. Big matches and title matches should have referee discretion.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Gargano finally did something I like. Curses.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1471378052206759944*


----------



## Sad Panda

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1471886931818598407


----------



## Prosper

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1471134556816396288
She looked great against Statlander, I hope they bring her back.


----------



## 3venflow

Think the Bucks have been lurking on WF again and observing the entitled crybabies.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1471694467941818368


----------



## RiverFenix

Prosper said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1471134556816396288
> She looked great against Statlander, I hope they bring her back.


Would be a great fit for reDragon on-screen. Also give me Marina vs Rosa or Marina vs Deeb.


----------



## BroncoBuster3

3venflow said:


> Think the Bucks have been lurking on WF again and observing the entitled crybabies.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1471694467941818368


Don't these guys regularly delete their social media when the fickle wrestling community let them know what they don't like though? Where's this internet toughness come from?


----------



## 3venflow

Jay should be one of AEW's long-term plans along with Will Ospreay. Their New Japan contracts are not up for a while, but that could work out well since a lot of the AEW old guard will start retiring or working less in the years ahead.

They are A+ level workers with both charisma, both still in their 20s, and no WWE reprogramming to make their wrestling robotic. Basically, the next generation of Hangman and Omega type signings for AEW.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1472055321661161474


----------



## Erik.

Them Sammy Guevara/Tay Conti rumours about to heat up now.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Erik. said:


> Them Sammy Guevara/Tay Conti rumours about to heat up now.


how so?


----------



## 3venflow

@LifeInCattleClass Sammy and Pam have split.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1472256160514383880


----------



## Erik.

LifeInCattleClass said:


> how so?


He and his fiancé have split.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> @LifeInCattleClass Sammy and Pam have split.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1472256160514383880





Erik. said:


> He and his fiancé have split.


aw noooo… Pam was cool

oh well, this happens sometimes when people in a longterm gets engaged - suddenly one partner feels ‘caged’ and wants to be free

being free with tay conti has its own… allure


----------



## 3venflow

Rok-C, the young ROH Women's Champion, had a tryout at the WWE PC today. I thought Tony Khan might swoop quickly to sign her considering she's probably the best young female free agent.


----------



## the_hound

sammy and tay are both scumbags


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

the_hound said:


> sammy and tay are both scumbags


….. because?


----------



## 3venflow

Chris Daniels beat Brody King to become the interim DEFY champion. Found it interesting since it's AEW's head of talent relations who isn't working AEW matches beating one of AEW's next signings.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1472457253257048065

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1472572150812856325


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> Chris Daniels beat Brody King to become the interim DEFY champion. Found it interesting since it's AEW's head of talent relations who isn't working AEW matches beating one of AEW's next signings.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1472457253257048065
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1472572150812856325


i think his job consists of scouting indies most likely - this is a good way to see how good guys are


----------



## 3venflow

Shredded.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1472645771728195589


----------



## rbl85

Suck that he's only shredded on photos but not on TV


----------



## RiverFenix

I can't wait for MJF to go 100% solo. Wardlow and Pinnacle have been crutches - he's not Flair, he's Roddy Piper. He's the scrappy loud mouth who can back it up enough to be dangerous.


----------



## Erik.

Battle of Belts confirmed as a one hour show and that not all the belts will be defended.

I assume the world title won't be defended and that'll be saved for the TBS debut.


----------



## omaroo

Erik. said:


> Battle of Belts confirmed as a one hour show and that not all the belts will be defended.
> 
> I assume the world title won't be defended and that'll be saved for the TBS debut.


Really silly and pointless not having all the belts defended and not being 2 hours as well.

Don't get the point of that special now.


----------



## Prosper

Erik. said:


> Battle of Belts confirmed as a one hour show and that not all the belts will be defended.
> 
> I assume the world title won't be defended and that'll be saved for the TBS debut.


Doesn't really seem like a special if that's the case. Britt Baker vs Riho is already announced for that show, so I guess we'll get Lucha Bros vs Jurassic Express and maybe Guevara defending his title in somewhat of a sprint type match as well. Doesn't really make sense for this show to be 1 hr and called Battle of the Belts though, especially with Hangman being on the promotional creatives and most likely not defending unless its some kind of 10 minute open challenge. Welp, I'm sure it'll still be an enjoyable hour.


----------



## Erik.

Prosper said:


> Doesn't really seem like a special if that's the case. Britt Baker vs Riho is already announced for that show, so I guess we'll get Lucha Bros vs Jurassic Express and maybe Guevara defending his title in somewhat of a sprint type match as well. Doesn't really make sense for this show to be 1 hr and called Battle of the Belts though, especially with Hangman being on the promotional creatives and most likely not defending unless its some kind of 10 minute open challenge. Welp, I'm sure it'll still be an enjoyable hour.


Guess they could have the world title match and have the TNT title defended on Dynamite in the week instead. 

I don't know how well any of these specials are going to do regardless. No ones watching wrestling on a Saturday. 

But it's money, I suppose and shows you how happy TNT are with AEW that they're paying them to have more content. 



omaroo said:


> Really silly and pointless not having all the belts defended and not being 2 hours as well.
> 
> Don't get the point of that special now.


They're being paid by TNT to have four hour long specials a year.

Don't think they had a say in how long it is.


----------



## Prosper

Erik. said:


> Guess they could have the world title match and have the TNT title defended on Dynamite in the week instead.
> 
> I don't know how well any of these specials are going to do regardless. No ones watching wrestling on a Saturday.
> 
> But it's money, I suppose and shows you how happy TNT are with AEW that they're paying them to have more content.
> 
> 
> 
> They're being paid by TNT to have four hour long specials a year.
> 
> Don't think they had a say in how long it is.


Yeah at the end of the day it's just extra content which I won't complain about. This won't take away their actual 2-hour specials such as Fyter Fest or Winter is Coming, so it's all good.


----------



## Erik.

Prosper said:


> Yeah at the end of the day it's just extra content which I won't complain about. This won't take away their actual 2-hour specials such as Fyter Fest or Winter is Coming, so it's all good.


I think they'll have four one hour specials on Saturdays throughout the year.

Four PPVs as usual.

And four or so Dynamite specials like Winter is Coming, Fyter Fest, Bash at the Beach etc.


----------



## RapShepard




----------



## Prized Fighter

RapShepard said:


>


I was expecting the voice to say Schiavone like Jericho says it. Lol


----------



## Big Booty Bex




----------



## Prized Fighter

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1473354377343733769
Shane Strickland has been in photos with a few AEW talents recently.


----------



## BroncoBuster3

Prized Fighter said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1473354377343733769
> Shane Strickland has been in photos with a few AEW talents recently.


What’s Swerve doing with Pauly Shore?


----------



## 3venflow

Brodie Lee action figure:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1473714956587528192


----------



## JasmineAEW

Minoru Suzuki is teaming up with Maki Itoh on the 26th!


----------



## 3venflow

Top 10 matches of the last month per Cagematch. Now I really want to see that Soho vs. Shelley intergender match as Ruby's never had a match that highly rated. Shelley is still _really_ good though, a shame he isn't working in a big promotion.


----------



## Not Lying

3venflow said:


> Top 10 matches of the last month per Cagematch. Now I really want to see that Soho vs. Shelley intergender match as Ruby's never had a match that highly rated. Shelley is still _really_ good though, a shame he isn't working in a big promotion.
> 
> View attachment 113602


Shelley is more than just « really good » to me.
He’s the most underrated in-ring performer of the past 20 years. He’s not far off an AJ Styles’ to me and he never gets the praise he deserves.
I’ll check the match out too thanks for the tip.


----------



## RiverFenix

Shelley and Bucks must have indie days heat. MCMG would have been ideal to have been brought into AEW. Even if Shelley is focusing on his day job, AEW makes it work with Britt and could have worked it out with him if they wanted to.


----------



## Not Lying

RiverFenix said:


> Shelley and Bucks must have indie days heat. MCMG would have been ideal to have been brought into AEW. Even if Shelley is focusing on his day job, AEW makes it work with Britt and could have worked it out with him if they wanted to.


More reason to shit on the Bucks. Both combined don't have 10% of Shelley's ring skills.


----------



## 3venflow

I don't think there is any heat with Shelley and the Bucks. He got them into TNA and has had nothing but praise about them in recent-ish interviews. I just think AEW prefers signings who commit to appearing more often than not, while Shelley has been known to take extended breaks (he only returned from a long break in September). FTR should make an open challenge one day, cue the MCMG.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

There’s no heat between the MCMG and Bucks - Bucks even used their finisher a couple of times in tribute in AEW


----------



## 3venflow

Lucha Brothers vs. FTR part five is happening... in AAA on January 30th and it's for the AAA tag belts. They're currently tied 2-2 with Lucha Brothers winning what had seemed to be the blowoff match on Rampage, but the feud will continue in Mexico.


----------



## NamelessJobber

Cool opportunity for Nyla: 








A Mutant Legend Is Reborn in 'Giant-Size X-Men: Thunderbird'


Nyla Rose, Steve Orlando, and David Cutler redefine a classic X-Men hero this April!




www.marvel.com


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

NamelessJobber said:


> Cool opportunity for Nyla:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Mutant Legend Is Reborn in 'Giant-Size X-Men: Thunderbird'
> 
> 
> Nyla Rose, Steve Orlando, and David Cutler redefine a classic X-Men hero this April!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.marvel.com


whaaa - that is kickass - I always like his brother, Thunderbird 2

especially in X-Force

so, this is worth checking out - good for her


----------



## JasmineAEW

This a few weeks old, but so sweet.


----------



## 3venflow

Love this:


----------



## 3venflow

AEW (expected) signing Brody King vs. Christopher Daniels for the DEFY Interim Title for anyone wanting a look at Brody.


----------



## Big Booty Bex




----------



## RiverFenix

And if they left her in fanboys would have bitched. They admitted they made the mistake of showing her - so taking her out made sense.


----------



## NamelessJobber

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1474786444082249731


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Will they end up changing the TNT title now? I sure hope so anyway. I hate the name/design for the belt and have since it was introduced. It's WWE tag team title ugly (to me). Just make it the US title since it's Cody's thing. Only version that looked decent was Miro's simply because it's hard to mess up gold and white.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

GNKenny said:


> Will they end up changing the TNT title now? I sure hope so anyway. I hate the name/design for the belt and have since it was introduced. It's WWE tag team title ugly (to me). Just make it the US title since it's Cody's thing. Only version that looked decent was Miro's simply because it's hard to mess up gold and white.


nope, staying TNT they said


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

LifeInCattleClass said:


> nope, staying TNT they said


god whyyyyy. I hate that belt despite generally liking the matches/feuds involved in it. Hopefully they change their minds.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

GNKenny said:


> god whyyyyy. I hate that belt despite generally liking the matches/feuds involved in it. Hopefully they change their minds.


really? I think its a pretty cool title

it has my fav matches so far as well


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

LifeInCattleClass said:


> really? I think its a pretty cool title
> 
> it has my fav matches so far as well


I generally love the feuds and matches involved with it. I just hate the name and design of the belt. I'm a bit of a belt mark so I probably care too much about it.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*In case y'all were wondering what Itoh and Suzuki are up to since leaving AEW: 














*


----------



## Big Booty Bex

Damn. How dare Suzuki slap the GOAT!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*To continue the topic of slapping, I might have to Stan Hook for pimp slapping Cody.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1475173977035264000*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Renee interviews Hangman


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Lol, they‘re trying to ‘HOOKify‘ this Veer character   


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1475644256576495619


----------



## Prosper

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Lol, they‘re trying to ‘HOOKify‘ this Veer character
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1475644256576495619


Lol this guy has been having "Coming to RAW" vignettes for like the last 5 months and now they want to say "SEND VEER". Its so obvious it's insulting.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Road to


----------



## 3venflow

Trent definitely doesn't like Yuta. Wonder where they go with that one.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> Trent definitely doesn't like Yuta. Wonder where they go with that one.


been a recurring bte bit too

calls him a piece of shit for replacing him all the time etc etc

which is good, cause Yuta has been vanilla and needs something


----------



## ripcitydisciple

LifeInCattleClass said:


> been a recurring bte bit too
> 
> calls him a piece of shit for replacing him all the time etc etc
> 
> which is good, cause Yuta has been vanilla and needs something


He's 'vanilla' because at least to me, he is treated as Best Friends' Young Lion.

Like New Japan.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

ripcitydisciple said:


> He's 'vanilla' because at least to me, he is treated as Best Friends' Young Lion.
> 
> Like New Japan.


yup, for sure


----------



## 3venflow

In an interview with TV Insider, Tony Khan said there will be more talent arriving in AEW next year but that it is time for him to be more discerning than ever in who he signs.

I think new male signings should tick at least one of several boxes, such as appealing to a demographic that could be improved (women, minorities like latinos and African-Americans), being top tier in the ring (Ospreay, White types) and long-term potential (the Daniel Garcia, Hook, Dante Martin types). Obviously there could be exceptions if a 'must have' signing pops up.

With the women, they should just grab any great talent they are able to get their hands on because those are so rare. Stardom has several wrestlers AEW could use, but AEW's partner promotion TJPW doesn't have much except Ito (for the novelty) and Yamashita. I watched the main matches from Stardom's latest PPV before and it blew away almost anything you'd see in America. I think the Syuri vs. Hayashishita main event, which was 30+ minutes, was better than anything AEW or WWE women have ever done and a late MOTY contender. And Giulia could be a big star in America if she can speak some English (she was born in London and is half-Italian) because she has 'it' and looks great.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1476225245413789704


----------



## 3venflow

And on the topic of good women's wrestlers becoming available... this is a WTF for me, she was in a title program a few weeks ago against Charlotte.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1476291062251630597


----------



## thorn123

There are some marquee matchups in the next week or so. A lot to get excited for. The first being the women’s streetfight on rampage.


----------



## 3venflow

Miro's in-ring absence:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1476668064972382210


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

I guess this happens 2022?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1476694772127608838


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Tay and OC are 2021 MVPs 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1476659356309635073


----------



## 3venflow

Looks like the House of Black will be a trio rather than a full on faction. And these words make me think members two and three will debut at the same time. Brody King and ??? (Julia wouldn't count surely).


----------



## Prized Fighter

3venflow said:


> Looks like the House of Black will be a trio rather than a full on faction. And these words make me think members two and three will debut at the same time. Brody King and ??? (Julia wouldn't count surely).
> 
> View attachment 114087


You have to also take into account the below post from early this month. It looks like he is referring to Brody King being cursed/initiated in December and the next member (referred to as the first) will be revealed in January. I think your right about Julia being separate.

Members:
Malakai Black
Brodie King
Pac
Julia


----------



## Erik.

I'd hazard a guess at PAC


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Malakai said in interviews he wanted to work with Abadon and Sonny if that helps any


----------



## RiverFenix

I hope for a undercard guy added to the faction as a push as well. PAC is basically a part timer so think House of Black would need a regular "third" around with PAC being the special fourth when he's available. 

King will debut as a big deal, PAC is a top guy if he didn't have restrictions, use factions to push and elevate. 

Griff Garrison could use a overhaul - kid is young and athletic as hell, but bland as shit. Also would free Pillman Jr to better lean in on being wrestling legacy aspect.


----------



## Aedubya

Any link to the twitter post comparing how WWE & AEW finished their matches ? 

It was a real eye opener , AE in the clear with clean finishes


----------



## 3venflow

@Aedubya This is from earlier this month (pretty sure the PAC/OC double KO was a makeshift finish too because OC got concussed):


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Nice little promo from Lio

gotta admit - the dude made a believer out of me - and I was very lukewarm on his debut


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1476964399176839172


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

2.0 has also grown on me - i don’t think I ever want them to hold tag gold

but they can hold the Trios for sure


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1476965101680971779


----------



## RiverFenix

I don't see a match/feud in AEW for Lio that I really want to see. I mean I guess Fenix, but I think that match has much greater chance of being a trainwreck than even a three star. 

Lio and Top Flight vs Death Triangle is probably the closest "must see" program for Lio. 

Lio vs PAC could be very good.


----------



## Erik.

RiverFenix said:


> I don't see a match/feud in AEW for Lio that I really want to see. I mean I guess Fenix, but I think that match has much greater chance of being a trainwreck than even a three star.
> 
> Lio and Top Flight vs Death Triangle is probably the closest "must see" program for Lio.
> 
> Lio vs PAC could be very good.


Lio vs Starks for me.


----------



## RiverFenix

LifeInCattleClass said:


> 2.0 has also grown on me - i don’t think I ever want them to hold tag gold
> 
> but they can hold the Trios for sure
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1476965101680971779


I think they were hired as a lure for Kevin Steen 's pending free agency. Win some, lose some.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

am I the only one thinking Lio is 'bringing in' Keith Lee?

counter to Hobbs


----------



## ripcitydisciple

LifeInCattleClass said:


> am I the only one thinking Lio is 'bringing in' Keith Lee?
> 
> counter to Hobbs


Lio- Leader
Top Flight-Tag Team
Shane Strickland- TNT
Keith Lee- AEW World
Mia Yim- Women's


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

ripcitydisciple said:


> Lio- Leader
> Top Flight-Tag Team
> Shane Strickland- TNT
> Keith Lee- AEW World
> Mia Yim- Women's


i can live with that

first one who calls Killshot ‘ex-wwe’ imma punch in the nutsack


----------



## 3venflow

Lio/Private Party/Shane Strickland as AEW's first PoC faction? They're all party boy types and could get over.


----------



## Prosper

I like the faction heaviness in AEW as KOR alluded to in his promo on Dynamite. "Align with the strong or die."


----------



## bdon




----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Prosper said:


> I like the faction heaviness in AEW as KOR alluded to in his promo on Dynamite. "Align with the strong or die."


yeah, i am all about factions

in fact, the trios titles can be seen as the ‘faction titles’ IMO


----------



## omaroo

I actually would have liked the trios titles instead if the TBS title. 

The trios titles have a place and can be used effectively.


----------



## Prosper

LifeInCattleClass said:


> yeah, i am all about factions
> 
> in fact, the trios titles can be seen as the ‘faction titles’ IMO


Yep, would be perfect 



omaroo said:


> I actually would have liked the trios titles instead if the TBS title.
> 
> The trios titles have a place and can be used effectively.


I would have preferred Trios as well. I think much of the reason why the TBS title was introduced first was due to all the backlash on how the women are used. The TBS title gives them something to fight for seeing as Britt and Rosa probably have the gold on lock for the rest of 2022.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

100% - think TBS has a spot - its obvs they don’t want the world titles defended on tv (mostly) - so there are hardly women’s matches with any stakes on tv weekly

TBS changes that.

but there is still space to put some stakes on all these 6-man tags


----------



## 3venflow

The case for Danhausen. I'm not a big comedy wrestling fan but he's genuinely funny (and endearing) unlike the Dark Order when they do their goofy stuff. I think OC is more quirky than funny.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1476981359558242311


----------



## Erik.

3venflow said:


> The case for Danhausen. I'm not a big comedy wrestling fan but he's genuinely funny (and endearing) unlike the Dark Order when they do their goofy stuff. I think OC is more quirky than funny.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1476981359558242311


His contract expires at midnight, I believe. 

So I'd expect to see him in AEW next year. Its pretty much a lock.


----------



## 3venflow

Erik. said:


> His contract expires at midnight, I believe.
> 
> So I'd expect to see him in AEW next year. Its pretty much a lock.


It'll be interesting to see how they use him if they do sign him, since they aren't big on skits and backstage stuff, but Danhausen is pretty bland in the ring. He'd be funny as a roving reporter (interviewer) or guest commentator.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

There is 0% chance of Danhausen not coming to AEW

question is where they put him? As the annoying 4th wheel of Darby, Sting, Pepsi man?

i can see the combo of Danhausen / Sting being amazing actually


----------



## Erik.

3venflow said:


> It'll be interesting to see how they use him if they do sign him, since they aren't big on skits and backstage stuff, but Danhausen is pretty bland in the ring. He'd be funny as a roving reporter (interviewer) or guest commentator.


He'll be used like Orange Cassidy, if anything.

He's a niche wrestling personality. Like a kids cartoon supervillain. 

It's better to entertain the audience with non-serious wrestling than bore them with serious wrestling.


----------



## ElTerrible

Erik. said:


> He'll be used like Orange Cassidy, if anything.
> 
> He's a niche wrestling personality. Like a kids cartoon supervillain.
> 
> It's better to entertain the audience with non-serious wrestling than bore them with serious wrestling.


 If he´s good at what he does, meaning a good character worker, it would be total badass to have him as a member of House of Black playing an EVIL Darby Allin twin character.


----------



## JasmineAEW

I just want to know: If Danhausen signs with AEW, can Tony get the rights to “Tequila”? That would be so awesome to have the fans yell “TEQUILA!” at the end.


----------



## JasmineAEW

Happy New Year!


----------



## Prized Fighter

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1477029388105523210
He is coming....


----------



## RiverFenix

A free agent with a broken leg. But his use is best as a character than a wrestler anyways. He'll probably end up a comedy super villain vs Dark Order, but his best use would be as a sideline reporter type.


----------



## rich110991

Prized Fighter said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1477029388105523210
> He is coming....


Not a clue who he is?


----------



## Erik.

rich110991 said:


> Not a clue who he is?


Very nice, very evil.


----------



## ElTerrible

RiverFenix said:


> A free agent with a broken leg. But his use is best as a character than a wrestler anyways. He'll probably end up a comedy super villain vs Dark Order, but his best use would be as a sideline reporter type.


He has a broken leg, too. That´s commitment to his new gimmick as Darby Allin´s EVIL twin brother. He looks like him physically and he has a legitimately broken leg from skateboarding.


----------



## Garty

I guess we can expect some former ROH signings now that it's January 1 2022, having been outright released from their ROH contracts at midnight?


----------



## Geert Wilders

Garty said:


> I guess we can expect some former ROH signings now that it's January 1 2022, having been outright released from their ROH contracts at midnight?


they were free to sign as soon as the announcement came.

hence why we have jay lethal.


----------



## Garty

Geert Wilders said:


> they were free to sign as soon as the announcement came.
> 
> hence why we have jay lethal.


I thought that Lethal was released from ROH to sign with AEW early? That's why you've had no other ROH talent jump ship to WWE, AEW, IMPACT, or MLW prior to today. Independent bookings sure, a lot of them have, but not the TV companies.

*EDIT *Found his explanation:

_"So after the Zoom call meeting, about a day or two go by, I decide, you know what, I think I know what I want to do. I’m going to try to go to AEW. I asked for my release because, of course, nobody will talk to you, because that’s the thing too, we were still all under contract. I even flew myself out to Baltimore. I didn’t call them, I didn’t send a message. I flew myself to Baltimore so I could meet with Joe Koff, and the other guy’s name was Greg because they’ve been so good to me. They’ve treated me amazing. It was very sad to have to do that. I flew out there, asked for my release, told them how much of a pleasure it was to work with them and as fast as they could they got me – it took a day or so because legal, I’m sure they were going crazy with all their problems. It took a day or so to get it finalized and then after that, I could finally have my talks. I didn’t even talk to Tony Khan. I talked to almost everybody except for him. The first time I actually met Tony Khan was at Full Gear. That’s how I came to being in AEW.” _


----------



## Geert Wilders

Garty said:


> I thought that Lethal was released from ROH to sign with AEW early? That's why you've had no other ROH talent jump ship to WWE, AEW, IMPACT, or MLW prior to today. Independent bookings sure, a lot of them have, but not the TV companies.


you might be right. lethal signed and was dropped by ROH with immediate effect. he only participated in the final row ppv as a replacement for someone who contracted cv19

although this contradicts what alvarez said

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1453451710056177671


----------



## Garty

Geert Wilders said:


> you might be right. lethal signed and was dropped by ROH with immediate effect. he only participated in the final row ppv as a replacement for someone who contracted cv19
> 
> although this contradicts what alvarez said
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1453451710056177671


Don't know if you saw my edit, but yeah, the story is correct from Alvarez and Lethal himself verified it to be true.


----------



## 3venflow

So if ROH contracts are now up, maybe that's what has delayed Briscoes vs. FTR heading to the AEW ring? After all the awesome shit talking on Twitter, they better had get this feud into AEW. The Briscoes really need to get themselves on national TV before they're too old, they're too damn good to retire as an indy cult team.

If PAC does join House of Black, which is something I don't really see happening, then Bandido could potentially replace him in Death Triangle.


----------



## Garty

They're coming...


__
http://instagr.am/p/CYPnNrLvm9j/


----------



## 3venflow

After an acclaimed match with Alex Shelley on the indies, Ruby Soho went 21 minutes with former IMPACT World Champion Josh Alexander at AAW Unstoppable. The early reviews are also very good.

It interests me that Ruby is supposedly having these bangers against male wrestlers but her AEW work is considered subpar so far.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> After an acclaimed match with Alex Shelley on the indies, Ruby Soho went 21 minutes with former IMPACT World Champion Josh Alexander at AAW Unstoppable. The early reviews are also very good.
> 
> It interests me that Ruby is supposedly having these bangers against male wrestlers but her AEW work is considered subpar so far.


she might enjoy a stiffer, more fast paced style of the guys

but she can’t carry other women to the same type - it still comes down to her own ability i think


----------



## Prized Fighter

3venflow said:


> After an acclaimed match with Alex Shelley on the indies, Ruby Soho went 21 minutes with former IMPACT World Champion Josh Alexander at AAW Unstoppable. The early reviews are also very good.
> 
> It interests me that Ruby is supposedly having these bangers against male wrestlers but her AEW work is considered subpar so far.


TBF, it feels almost impossible to have a bad match with Josh Alexander.


----------



## TD Stinger

3venflow said:


> After an acclaimed match with Alex Shelley on the indies, Ruby Soho went 21 minutes with former IMPACT World Champion Josh Alexander at AAW Unstoppable. The early reviews are also very good.
> 
> It interests me that Ruby is supposedly having these bangers against male wrestlers but her AEW work is considered subpar so far.


I haven't seen the match but it doesn't sound overly surprising. Most men will be able to base better for Ruby than a lot of the women she faces will, especially Alexander.

I mean even as far back as the Attitude Era, someone like Lita looked like a star when she mixed it up with the guys because they could catch her and sell all of her high flying stuff. Against the women she wouldn't even attempt that stuff.


----------



## rbl85

3venflow said:


> After an acclaimed match with Alex Shelley on the indies, Ruby Soho went 21 minutes with former IMPACT World Champion Josh Alexander at AAW Unstoppable. The early reviews are also very good.
> 
> It interests me that Ruby is supposedly having these bangers against male wrestlers but her AEW work is considered subpar so far.


It's easier for a woman to look good in a match against a man because they know they're can't injure the guy


----------



## 3venflow

Looks like Daniels will be back on-screen in AEW soon after his recent indy/IMPACT/Jericho Cruise/NJPW appearances.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1478066952522407941


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> Looks like Daniels will be back on-screen in AEW soon after his recent indy/IMPACT/Jericho Cruise/NJPW appearances.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1478066952522407941


clear they can’t say any of this on tv - but great that they are saying it so plainly on BTE


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Jose isn't pleased that I don't like Andrade, lol

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1478080514795864064

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1478098419709202432*


----------



## Prosper

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Jose isn't pleased that I don't like Andrade, lol
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1478080514795864064
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1478098419709202432*


Damn you’re the king of getting talent to respond to your tweets lol


----------



## Big Booty Bex

Prosper said:


> Damn you’re the king of getting talent to respond to your tweets lol


Talent is even sending secret selfies to Boss. We appreciate a famous sliding into DMs King!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

@Prosper *Your fave stays mad at my faves 🤣

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1478369983105282051*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

bte


----------



## Erik.




----------



## Erik.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1478495775084658689


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1478571046445985794
I hope he means the Briscoes here. If he said 'they' that gives me optimism (but he could also just be hiding the gender). Since TK used to be a big fan of ROH, I'd expect he _loves_ the Briscoes. They would bring something unique to the product, more than the typical workrate signing of late. Game changers for the tag division if they join.

Other possibilities he might be alluding to: Keith Lee, Johnny Gargano, Jeff Hardy


----------



## JasmineAEW

The World’s Greatest Tag Team!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*It's almost time for our bi weekly stupid statement from Tony Khan. 

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1479491075073052681*


----------



## rich110991

The Legit Lioness said:


> *It's almost time for our bi weekly stupid statement from Tony Khan.
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1479491075073052681*


Don’t you get bored of talking shit? 🤣


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The Legit Lioness said:


> *It's almost time for our bi weekly stupid statement from Tony Khan.
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1479491075073052681*


seems deleted, whatever it was


----------



## Prized Fighter

LifeInCattleClass said:


> seems deleted, whatever it was


It was just a graphic saying that Tony was speaking with Busted Open Radio. Not sure why they deleted it. My best guess is that they were getting response tweets asking why they never asked about the Swole stuff.


----------



## Prized Fighter

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1479556053343903751
Even Ethan Page is calling Brandi out.


----------



## Not Lying

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1479472710212276224
I hope to see her one day in AEW.


----------



## TheGunnShow

The Definition of Technician said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1479472710212276224
> I hope to see her one day in AEW.


Maybe she'll do a few matches for AEW but I don't see her wrestling full time for them now that she's married and running a gym in Japan.


----------



## Geeee

I expect that Kairi will go to Stardom, who doesn't co-promote with anyone


----------



## Aedubya

TheGunnShow said:


> Maybe she'll do a few matches for AEW but I don't see her wrestling full time for them now that she's married and running a gym in Japan.


Who are you talking about?


----------



## TheGunnShow

Aedubya said:


> Who are you talking about?


Kairi Sane


----------



## Prosper

The Definition of Technician said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1479472710212276224
> I hope to see her one day in AEW.


Kairi Sane would be great, put her in Yuka Sakazaki’s place.


----------



## 3venflow

Eddie Kingston had a really good 12+ minute match in the main event of NJPW Strong against Gabriel Kidd. Eddie seemed proud to work for NJPW, even though it's the small American branch. I think it was a better match than anything we saw on Battle of the Belts.


----------



## Aedubya

Prosper said:


> Put her in Yuka Sakazaki’s place.


Where did she go?


----------



## Not Lying

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1480268275397369860


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

HOOK be livin that life


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1480581040028667908


----------



## Erik.

LifeInCattleClass said:


> HOOK be livin that life
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1480581040028667908


With Antonio Brown too. 

Wild.


----------



## 3venflow

The new cast of champions.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Anyone else think AEW had a totally different vibe pre-pandemic (March 2020)? I re-watched some clips and I definitely think so. It was far from perfect (no wrestling is really) but I did like the vibe more. Jericho is still their best booked champion I think and that version of Dynamite really did feel more like Nitro. Didn't like the AEW/WCW comparisons cause I hate how everything gets compared (even though I'm guilty of that myself at times hah) but those early episodes are probably the closest to Nitro it felt like. 

Shawn Spears being pushed as a serious threat, Nightmare Collective and Dark Order were absolutely awful. No defending that. The roster in general was way weaker but they also featured people more often which I liked. They weren't doing that rotating roster thing they do now... which I don't like at all personally. Remember when Private Party were an up and coming team? Legit can't even remember the last time they had a match...I'm sure it's been recent but I don't remember it. 

The cage match episode in February (I think?) is still my favourite episode of Dynamite to date. A lot of those early shows were so much more memorable....I think so anyways. The brawl with Cody punching through the glass, DDP (one of my favourites) wrestling was really cool, Cody in the cage, his promo and the 10 lashings, early Inner Circle was great in general, Moxley/Jericho feud etc. 

Was thinking about it cause AEW has been feeling a lot like WWE for a while now. Nothing wrong with that of course, but it is the vibe I get from stuff like the MJF and Punk promos. Also pretty much everything Jericho's been apart of for the last year or so.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

GNKenny said:


> Anyone else think AEW had a totally different vibe pre-pandemic (March 2020)? I re-watched some clips and I definitely think so. It was far from perfect (no wrestling is really) but I did like the vibe more. Jericho is still their best booked champion I think and that version of Dynamite really did feel more like Nitro. Didn't like the AEW/WCW comparisons cause I hate how everything gets compared (even though I'm guilty of that myself at times hah) but those early episodes are probably the closest to Nitro it felt like.
> 
> Shawn Spears being pushed as a serious threat, Nightmare Collective and Dark Order were absolutely awful. No defending that. The roster in general was way weaker but they also featured people more often which I liked. They weren't doing that rotating roster thing they do now... which I don't like at all personally. Remember when Private Party were an up and coming team? Legit can't even remember the last time they had a match...I'm sure it's been recent but I don't remember it.
> 
> The cage match episode in February (I think?) is still my favourite episode of Dynamite to date. A lot of those early shows were so much more memorable....I think so anyways. The brawl with Cody punching through the glass, DDP (one of my favourites) wrestling was really cool, Cody in the cage, his promo and the 10 lashings, early Inner Circle was great in general, Moxley/Jericho feud etc.
> 
> Was thinking about it cause AEW has been feeling a lot like WWE for a while now. Nothing wrong with that of course, but it is the vibe I get from stuff like the MJF and Punk promos. Also pretty much everything Jericho's been apart of for the last year or so.


its for me, really the cm punk / mjf program

it feels heavily wwe

it also doesn’t help that cole, fish, kyle came - but they’ll ‘feel’ like aew soon enough

rest is fine. Cody’s stuff is pure aew (in cody’s 80s style of course). As is eddie king.

jurassic express, 2.0 and garcia, Hook all feels aew-like to me

so… half and half i guess

always feels more aew when the bucks and kenny are around though


----------



## Erik.

GNKenny said:


> Anyone else think AEW had a totally different vibe pre-pandemic (March 2020)? I re-watched some clips and I definitely think so. It was far from perfect (no wrestling is really) but I did like the vibe more. Jericho is still their best booked champion I think and that version of Dynamite really did feel more like Nitro. Didn't like the AEW/WCW comparisons cause I hate how everything gets compared (even though I'm guilty of that myself at times hah) but those early episodes are probably the closest to Nitro it felt like.
> 
> Shawn Spears being pushed as a serious threat, Nightmare Collective and Dark Order were absolutely awful. No defending that. The roster in general was way weaker but they also featured people more often which I liked. They weren't doing that rotating roster thing they do now... which I don't like at all personally. Remember when Private Party were an up and coming team? Legit can't even remember the last time they had a match...I'm sure it's been recent but I don't remember it.
> 
> The cage match episode in February (I think?) is still my favourite episode of Dynamite to date. A lot of those early shows were so much more memorable....I think so anyways. The brawl with Cody punching through the glass, DDP (one of my favourites) wrestling was really cool, Cody in the cage, his promo and the 10 lashings, early Inner Circle was great in general, Moxley/Jericho feud etc.
> 
> Was thinking about it cause AEW has been feeling a lot like WWE for a while now. Nothing wrong with that of course, but it is the vibe I get from stuff like the MJF and Punk promos. Also pretty much everything Jericho's been apart of for the last year or so.


The stint they had before the pandemic was the best wrestling television since late 90s for me in that build towards Revolution.


----------



## ProjectGargano

3venflow said:


> The new cast of champions.
> 
> View attachment 114886


All of them Homegrown talent. Awesome.


----------



## TD Stinger

GNKenny said:


> Anyone else think AEW had a totally different vibe pre-pandemic (March 2020)? I re-watched some clips and I definitely think so. It was far from perfect (no wrestling is really) but I did like the vibe more. Jericho is still their best booked champion I think and that version of Dynamite really did feel more like Nitro. Didn't like the AEW/WCW comparisons cause I hate how everything gets compared (even though I'm guilty of that myself at times hah) but those early episodes are probably the closest to Nitro it felt like.
> 
> Shawn Spears being pushed as a serious threat, Nightmare Collective and Dark Order were absolutely awful. No defending that. The roster in general was way weaker but they also featured people more often which I liked. They weren't doing that rotating roster thing they do now... which I don't like at all personally. Remember when Private Party were an up and coming team? Legit can't even remember the last time they had a match...I'm sure it's been recent but I don't remember it.
> 
> The cage match episode in February (I think?) is still my favourite episode of Dynamite to date. A lot of those early shows were so much more memorable....I think so anyways. The brawl with Cody punching through the glass, DDP (one of my favourites) wrestling was really cool, Cody in the cage, his promo and the 10 lashings, early Inner Circle was great in general, Moxley/Jericho feud etc.
> 
> Was thinking about it cause AEW has been feeling a lot like WWE for a while now. Nothing wrong with that of course, but it is the vibe I get from stuff like the MJF and Punk promos. Also pretty much everything Jericho's been apart of for the last year or so.


As far as that specific time period goes (January - March 2020), I think that boils down to AEW having 3 fairly hot stories at the time in Mox/Jericho, Omega & Hangman/The Bucks, and Cody/MJF. All 3 that had builds that had been simmering for months and were getting ready to cap off at Revolution.

To me AEW always has hot & cold periods. I look back in 2019 after their Full Gear show, and some of the shows from then to the end of 2020 were kind of rough, highlighted by that embarrassing Dark Order segment on that last Dynamite of 2019. Hell, even the last couple of months of 2021 were Hit & Miss TV following Full Gear.

I would say right now, if you feel that the product is "off", I think it honestly comes down to having so much talent at their disposal and trying to cater to everyone's specific character. I heard someone say this recently and I think they're correct, CM Punk & Bryan Danielson will ensure your show is only so bad. As long as those guys can do their thing, even if they're booking isn't the best, overall you'll be fine. And I think that's been the case when I've watched AEW TV as of late.

But for everything else going on in the show, there are holes. Now that's not to say everything else on the show is bad, far from it. But there are things you can certainly shine a negative light on. Their debut on TBS for example, I thought everything from Bryan vs. Hangman match to the Punk/MJF Promo was excellent. And then everything after that felt like it was steep decline in quality.

You have Jericho doing bad comedy. You got 2.0 constantly on TV for some reason. Malakai's spooky shtick is still finding its footing. The Women's Division has gotten better but is now trying to work around 2 Heel Champions, one of whom who is still very green. And then on top of that you're trying to fit in the new Undisputed Trio, the Codyverse, the Tag Division etc. And you know AEW is going to bring in even more guys in 2022.

To summarize, AEW is doing a lot of different things with a lot of different people, which at the very least gives the show variety. And they have industry top stars to ensure the show stays at a certain quality level. But because they're doing so many different things with so many different guys, the show at times can come across as disjointed.


----------



## Cult03

ProjectGargano said:


> All of them Homegrown talent. Awesome.


One homegrown wrestler


----------



## Erik.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1480581265690664970
Awesome piece.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Cult03 said:


> One homegrown wrestler


please convince Starks first









Ricky Starks Explains Why He Is 'AEW Homegrown' (Exclusive) - WrestleTalk


Team Taz member and FTW Champion Ricky Starks has told WrestleTalk why he considers himself an AEW homegrown talent. Starks tweeted yesterday: “Just so there’s no confusion: I am an […]




wrestletalk.com


----------



## Cult03

LifeInCattleClass said:


> please convince Starks first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ricky Starks Explains Why He Is 'AEW Homegrown' (Exclusive) - WrestleTalk
> 
> 
> Team Taz member and FTW Champion Ricky Starks has told WrestleTalk why he considers himself an AEW homegrown talent. Starks tweeted yesterday: “Just so there’s no confusion: I am an […]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wrestletalk.com


Same gimmick, same move set, same skills. AEW just gave him a platform. He can say it, but the only thing that’s grown or changed since his time in AEW is his audience.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Cult03 said:


> Same gimmick, same move set, same skills. AEW just gave him a platform. He can say it, but the only thing that’s grown or changed since his time in AEW is his audience.


cult knows better than the wrestlers


----------



## Cult03

LifeInCattleClass said:


> cult knows better than the wrestlers


It's in the word, mate. Grown. How has he grown as a wrestler under the AEW banner?


----------



## CM Buck

LifeInCattleClass said:


> cult knows better than the wrestlers


Fire knows you're baiting. Play nicely mister


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Firefromthegods said:


> Fire knows you're baiting. Play nicely mister


that was not baiting 🤷‍♂️ (edit> reading it again, maybe it was)

but i’ll leave it

soz @Cult03


----------



## ProjectGargano

Cult03 said:


> It's in the word, mate. Grown. How has he grown as a wrestler under the AEW banner?


Didn't they learned and evolved in AEW? What was their experience in TV before, for example?


----------



## Cult03

LifeInCattleClass said:


> that was not baiting 🤷‍♂️ (edit> reading it again, maybe it was)
> 
> but i’ll leave it
> 
> soz @Cult03


Not getting out that easy. Explain their growth within the company please


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Cult03 said:


> Not getting out that easy. Explain their growth within the company please


No thanks


----------



## Geert Wilders

Starks has done nothing in AEW.


----------



## Erik.

Geert Wilders said:


> Starks has done nothing in AEW.


Technically, he's won the prestiged FTW title. 

😏


----------



## Sad Panda

Geert Wilders said:


> Starks has done nothing in AEW.


I feel like since his neck injury they’ve been VERY protective of the injury. 

But all of team Taz outside of hook has done nothing for about 6 months outside of a very short program with Punk and Hobbs.

I’m really hoping 2022 provides growth for that stable. It has all the makings of something very valuable to the company


----------



## RapShepard

Erik. said:


> Technically, he's won the prestiged FTW title.
> 
> [emoji57]


Oh this is a damn gem


----------



## Erik.

RapShepard said:


> Oh this is a damn gem


Absolute.


----------



## Jman55

Sad Panda said:


> I feel like since his neck injury they’ve been VERY protective of the injury.
> 
> But all of team Taz outside of hook has done nothing for about 6 months outside of a very short program with Punk and Hobbs.
> 
> I’m really hoping 2022 provides growth for that stable. It has all the makings of something very valuable to the company


Though I adore AEW this has been one of my biggest gripes, the underuse of Team Taz and especially Starks (I understand why he wrestles a lot less but he can still have segments) is absolutely criminal when they have the makings of a very good and valuable stable for AEW, Starks as the main star, Hobbs as muscle and Hook as the young promising tqlent is a great combo to me personally and the fact they lose most of their big feuds is upsetting.


----------



## Sad Panda

Jman55 said:


> Though I adore AEW this has been one of my biggest gripes, the underuse of Team Taz and especially Starks (I understand why he wrestles a lot less but he can still have segments) is absolutely criminal when they have the makings of a very good and valuable stable for AEW, Starks as the main star, Hobbs as muscle and Hook as the young promising tqlent is a great combo to me personally and the fact they lose most of their big feuds is upsetting.


Believe me brother, I’m right there with you. Team Taz from top to bottom is the most talented stable in wrestling. Taz is a recognizable mouth piece who has credibility and is a very convincing talker. Starks is the belt holder, has a ton of natural charisma, a good worker and he’s young. Hobbs has a great look provides the muscle and really differentiates himself from most talent on the roster because of his size and look. And then there’s Hook that is the young lion..a damn near prodigy who is getting over at a rapid rate. He has the most potential star power out of all of them. 

PUSH TEAM TAZ for the love of god. 2022 needs a good dose of this faction.


----------



## 3venflow

Is this ever gonna happen?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1481063084559110147


----------



## TD Stinger

3venflow said:


> Is this ever gonna happen?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1481063084559110147


Well, I would assume the Briscoes will defend their GCW Tag Belts at the Hammerstein show on the 23rd. And as of now, they don't have opponents. Maybe that's FTR.

But you would assume it happens in AEW eventually.


----------



## Sad Panda

Then mentioning the AEW tag division and Tony Khan. This has to be foreshadowing. The Briscoes are just so good.. they need to be experienced on national television.


----------



## Prized Fighter

3venflow said:


> Is this ever gonna happen?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1481063084559110147


This videos are amazing. I really hope they are signed. It is also pretty funny how Mark is always eating something in the back.


----------



## 3venflow

This does not surprise me at all. Always said Wardlow is Vince's type and would be one of those who might consider a jump if not pushed.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1481275092298567688


----------



## Erik.

3venflow said:


> This does not surprise me at all. Always said Wardlow is Vince's type and would be one of those who might consider a jump if not pushed.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1481275092298567688


*Here is Wardlow on his WWE tryout: * “I know people know that I did have a tryout. And I smoked that tryout. I mean, I was literally the only dude there in a suit. It was mind-blowing. Dudes are there in shorts and T-shirts. That’s because they’re not recruiting wrestlers, they’re recruiting ex-NFL athletes or college wrestlers. People that have never watched wrestling, don’t care about wrestling. Like, the comments these people were making were making me sick to my stomach that they were there getting an opportunity. My roommate, he’s like, ‘Man, I’ve never even watched wrestling, I don’t even like it.’ I’m just like, ‘Get out of my room. Why are you here?’ And it was his second tryout. Like, these people are getting multiple chances.”

*On not being accepted after the tryout:* “So I smoked that tryout, I’m like, ‘I have this in the bag.’ And so much so, I literally sold my motorcycle, sold my house. Literally got rid of everything, because I’m like, ‘I’m gonna put everything into moving into Florida and starting.’ So when the email came in that I was not, man I remember I actually had to pull over on the side of the road. Because I just couldn’t believe it. And then I started training personally with Kurt Angle when he was getting ready to make his comeback for his final couple matches. And me and Kurt clicked in the ring really well. Him and I talked a lot, and he expressed that he’d had a conversation with a certain somebody there about bringing me in. And he told me, he’s like, ‘It’s not a matter of if, it’s a matter of when.'”


----------



## omaroo

Unfortunately I could see him jumping ship this year or very least next year. 

Just hope TK can pursuade him AEW is place where he can truly become a star. But unlikely if I'm being honest.


----------



## Erik.

omaroo said:


> Unfortunately I could see him jumping ship this year or very least next year.
> 
> Just hope TK can pursuade him AEW is place where he can truly become a star. But unlikely if I'm being honest.


He'll be 35 years old next year.

I thought WWE were all about hiring younger talent nowadays?


----------



## 3venflow

Tony Schiavone has extended his AEW contract until 2024.


----------



## Erik.

3venflow said:


> Tony Schiavone has extended his AEW contract until 2024.


Schiavone redeeming his legacy after his last few years in WCW which got him a lot of dislike by fans over the years has been one of the highlights of AEW.

It's nice to see him loving wrestling again.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

I really like Tony S - good extension


----------



## 3venflow

Promising:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1481295781768450052


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> Promising:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1481295781768450052


lol - you and i follow the same people on twitter 

was about to post this - share your twitter with me 3ven - always like to follow fellow aew fans


----------



## omaroo

3venflow said:


> Promising:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1481295781768450052


Awesome!!

Hope so as he can easily still be a big player into his 40s tbh.


----------



## ProjectGargano

3venflow said:


> Promising:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1481295781768450052


My big guy! They have to be smart with how the finish of his match against Punk will be! Maybe MJF interferes and Wardlow turns on him?


----------



## Prized Fighter

Jonathan Gresham's Terminus company tweeted out their rules yesterday. I kind of wish AEW would do that same thing. It would be nice to have the rules listed and end some of those complaints. I don't like everything Gresham has listed, but there is some that could be implemented to AEW immediately. The overtime period is a good idea since it could add drama to the end of the match. I love the two technical fouls rule. This would really aid in helping the refs avoid obvious DQs and would fit AEW's more chaotic matches. Interference should include the interfering person getting ejected, though. Also, certain weapons should be considered auto DQs. Count outs would be 20 secs.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Prized Fighter said:


> Jonathan Gresham's Terminus company tweeted out their rules yesterday. I kind of wish AEW would do that same thing. It would be nice to have the rules listed and end some of those complaints. I don't like everything Gresham has listed, but there is some that could be implemented to AEW immediately. The overtime period is a good idea since it could add drama to the end of the match. I love the two technical fouls rule. This would really aid in helping the refs avoid obvious DQs and would fit AEW's more chaotic matches. Interference should include the interfering person getting ejected, though. Also, certain weapons should be considered auto DQs. Count outs would be 20 secs.
> View attachment 115014


i like this

but ‘2 tech fouls’ and a low blow is listed as 1?

start with a low blow then


----------



## Erik.

Prized Fighter said:


> Jonathan Gresham's Terminus company tweeted out their rules yesterday. I kind of wish AEW would do that same thing. It would be nice to have the rules listed and end some of those complaints. I don't like everything Gresham has listed, but there is some that could be implemented to AEW immediately. The overtime period is a good idea since it could add drama to the end of the match. I love the two technical fouls rule. This would really aid in helping the refs avoid obvious DQs and would fit AEW's more chaotic matches. Interference should include the interfering person getting ejected, though. Also, certain weapons should be considered auto DQs. Count outs would be 20 secs.
> View attachment 115014


Interesting.

But there's never really been "rules" in pro wrestling.

Except when it fits a story or particular match up. 

AEWs is clearly relaxed. I don't want to 10 count you, but if you take the piss, I'll have to sort of thing.


----------



## Prized Fighter

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i like this
> 
> but ‘2 tech fouls’ and a low blow is listed as 1?
> 
> *start with a low blow then *


Danhausen would be proud.


----------



## 3venflow




----------



## Erik.




----------



## Prosper

Erik. said:


>


GROWTH BABY


----------



## Passing Triangles

Tough time of year for everyone it seems.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

I'm surprised AEW hasn't gone to Houston again. Remember how hot that crowd was?


----------



## Not Lying

Erik. said:


>



This year it's going to be interesting to see the trends post-April (after NXT moved to Tuesdays) for a fair analysis.

All other shows lost viewership for most of the year. Interesting how ratings when the crowd returned in July, boosted the yoy ratings for all around July-Sep, then with competition and other sports shows starting, ratings declined again yoy.


----------



## Aedubya

Edit:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

😆

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1481369080397537282


----------



## Whoanma

The Legit Lioness said:


> 😆
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1481369080397537282


That will never stop being funny.


----------



## Erik.

Khan about to tell Wendy that their fries suck.


----------



## 3venflow

TK on the Briscoes:

“Well, it’s a great team with a great history in Ring Of Honor. We have a great roster right now,” he pointed out. “I think they’re a great team, and definitely somebody to keep an eye on but no, nothing official on them. We debuted so many great wrestlers recently. You mentioned Mercedes Martinez yourself, and of course, we just saw the arrival of Brody King on Wednesday night.

“I would be remiss, I think, if we don’t talk about the arrival of Brody King in the House Of Black, and what that represents. There’s a lot of exciting things. Of course, we do have new World Tag Team Champions, Jungle Boy, and Luchasaurus, and there’s a ton of great teams lining up to challenge them. We will have to wait and see I guess but they’re a great team who I have followed for well over 15 years. Who am I kidding? Much longer than that and I think they’re great wrestlers.”


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> TK on the Briscoes:
> 
> “Well, it’s a great team with a great history in Ring Of Honor. We have a great roster right now,” he pointed out. “I think they’re a great team, and definitely somebody to keep an eye on but no, nothing official on them. We debuted so many great wrestlers recently. You mentioned Mercedes Martinez yourself, and of course, we just saw the arrival of Brody King on Wednesday night.
> 
> “I would be remiss, I think, if we don’t talk about the arrival of Brody King in the House Of Black, and what that represents. There’s a lot of exciting things. Of course, we do have new World Tag Team Champions, Jungle Boy, and Luchasaurus, and there’s a ton of great teams lining up to challenge them. We will have to wait and see I guess but they’re a great team who I have followed for well over 15 years. Who am I kidding? Much longer than that and I think they’re great wrestlers.”


Please…. They are in DC next week and FTR has a match


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1482135285282623493


----------



## 3venflow

Mox vs. Homicide is set for the big GCW show at Hammerstein Ballroom. So unless TK isn't bothered, Mox could return first in AEW next week. We know he's about to return anyway.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1482149128520052740


----------



## Aedubya

Is Christopher Daniels eye ok?


----------



## RapShepard




----------



## Not Lying

RapShepard said:


>


That was the best Acclaimed promo/segment ever


----------



## RiverFenix

Why the weird Sting stand in?


----------



## Erik.

RapShepard said:


>


This has been stuck in my head all day.


----------



## RapShepard

The Definition of Technician said:


> That was the best Acclaimed promo/segment ever





Erik. said:


> This has been stuck in my head all day.


It's damn hilarious


RiverFenix said:


> Why the weird Sting stand in?


I guess so Castor could just focus on rapping and rule of funny


----------



## Sad Panda

the homage to jackass in the beginning of the song 😂 this is all too funny.


----------



## 3venflow

TNT Title looks amazing here. Is this a new design or an older one? I can't keep up.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1482404772959371264


----------



## Erik.

3venflow said:


> TNT Title looks amazing here. Is this a new design or an older one? I can't keep up.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1482404772959371264


I think that's Sammy G's


----------



## 3venflow

Spears has a top 5 entrance in AEW.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1482190896212987907


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> Spears has a top 5 entrance in AEW.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1482190896212987907


i loved the way he pinned his opponent

just hitting the finisher, smiling to the camera, scootching over, and leans against him

lol, was badass


----------



## RiverFenix

Spears can't play the "I'm crazay!!1!" believably, which he has seemed to down play lately which is good. Obviously he's going to be Wardlow's first breakaway feud, which will be important for establishing him. 

Wardlow should readopt his first name when goes face. It would be a good character break from the mindless one dimensional, one name hired muscle characters. 

Wardlow will also need to be on-screen paired with a over face early on to make sure he stays hot. If Punk is staying face, and can stay face in MJF program Mike Wardlow and CM Punk could work initially to help transition Wardlow into face singles stardom. 

Punk/Wardlow vs MJF/Spears could work as a feud/program. With FTR on the fringe involving themselves to give Pinnacle the numbers advantage and heel heat.


----------



## Prized Fighter

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1482522993372766208
For anyone that wants an introduction to Brody King in the ring. Watch the chops at the 57 second mark. Good lord.


----------



## 3venflow

Or Brody and WALTER killing each other in PWG back in 2018. Brody was only a couple of years into his career here. Man, I'd love to see WALTER in AEW, but looks like he's getting the call to WWE main roster or NXT.


----------



## 3venflow

This guy is better than some of the recent 'workrate' signings out of WWE/NXT/205. I've seen clips of him training privately and he's unbelievably talented and restricted by WWE's homogenous style.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1482767832567930885


----------



## bcbud3

3venflow said:


> This guy is better than some of the recent 'workrate' signings out of WWE/NXT/205. I've seen clips of him training privately and he's unbelievably talented and restricted by WWE's homogenous style.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1482767832567930885


AEW already has this guy...his name is PAC


----------



## DammitChrist

Mustafa Ali (along with Buddy Murphy) was putting on some of the best work in WWE back in 2018 during his days on 205 Live.

Hopefully, they eventually grant his release so that Ali can move on to AEW, NJPW (Strong), or both.


----------



## 3venflow

Jay Lethal vs. Jay White headlined the NJPW Strong tapings last night. I can imagine that being a great match.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1482745864812597249


----------



## 3venflow

Garcia's version of the Code of Honor 😍


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1482864885813944320


----------



## Not Lying

bcbud3 said:


> AEW already has this guy...his name is PAC


Ali is so much better.


----------



## 3venflow

Santana showed up at the end of the TERMINUS debut show and will face Jonathan Gresham for the original ROH World Title on February 24th.

Nice to see him spread his wings a bit. Ortiz and Santana are both great.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1482892942494908425


----------



## 3venflow

Brian Cage beat JONAH (Bronson Reed) on REVOLVER's FITE TV PPV yesterday. So Cage is active, just not being used by AEW and taking advantage of his 'independent contractor' status.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1482889378896691203


----------



## ElTerrible

3venflow said:


> Brian Cage beat JONAH (Bronson Reed) on REVOLVER's FITE TV PPV yesterday. So Cage is active, just not being used by AEW and taking advantage of his 'independent contractor' status.


Makes it a lot easier to keep people happy, if they are truly independent contractors. Imagine his wife, if he was not allowed to work elsewhere. 

Also makes you wonder what kind of deals some of these wrestlers have. I think TK is a lot smarter with his contracts than people realize. Probably a lot of pay-per-appearance or very low guarantees for the mid/lower card.


----------



## 3venflow

AvaGONE?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1483130539989094403


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> AvaGONE?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1483130539989094403


yeah, kinda seems like either a 'per appearance' thing or a 'fully gone' thing


----------



## Prized Fighter

3venflow said:


> AvaGONE?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1483130539989094403


@$Dolladrew$ , pour one out for PPA.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Prized Fighter said:


> @$Dolladrew$ , pour one out for PPA.





LifeInCattleClass said:


> yeah, kinda seems like either a 'per appearance' thing or a 'fully gone' thing


Wasnt he always on a per appearance deal?

He just worked DARK jan 15 ,and really was never hardly on Dynamite. I think he'll still work DARK and Elevation but be more active on the Indys dudes gotta eat.


----------



## MaseMan

He was a nice undercard guy early on, and the Wingmen group has also been fun. I'm not surprised he'd only be per apperance at this point, though.

That reminds me: Are we ever going to see Leva Bates on TV again? Seems like she could at least be used as a manager or something.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Wasnt he always on a per appearance deal?
> 
> He just worked DARK jan 15 ,and really was never hardly on Dynamite. I think he'll still work DARK and Elevation but be more active on the Indys dudes gotta eat.


i’m not sure what his old deal was TBH


----------



## GohanX

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i loved the way he pinned his opponent
> 
> just hitting the finisher, smiling to the camera, scootching over, and leans against him
> 
> lol, was badass


I really hope Spears breaks out sometime. After seeing him a lot on TV I never really thought of him as much more than a solid hand, but after seeing him live a few weeks ago he's super entertaining in the ring. It was more or less a squash match against a jobber, but Spears kept doing little heel things and reacting to the crowd that made me really love it. If that Spears can somehow translate to TV it will be gold.


----------



## Not Lying

3venflow said:


> AvaGONE?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1483130539989094403


This was inevitable. When people are all up in arms on twitter because they had to see him go 10min with Cody you knew he was never gona be seen again. People were loud and clear they don't want that shit.


----------



## Garty

MaseMan said:


> That reminds me: Are we ever going to see Leva Bates on TV again? Seems like she could at least be used as a manager or something.


Leva is a talent co-ordinator getting the women ready backstage. Whether it's photo shoots, promos, make-up, interviews, matches, etc. she makes sure that whenever/wherever they're needed, they're good to go.


----------



## MaseMan

Garty said:


> Leva is a talent co-ordinator getting the women ready backstage. Whether it's photo shoots, promos, make-up, interviews, matches, etc. she makes sure that whenever/wherever they're needed, they're good to go.


Yes, I know she has other responsibilities. I thought she did well with her time in the Librarians gimmick and wouldn't mind her being on screen again in some role. I don't think she needs to be regular active wrestler, though.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

How great was Omega vs Danielson? Yes I'm late. I wasn't able to watch the show live as something came up. Heard the result and just never got around to watching it until just now. 

What a great match, eh? Probably my favourite match in AEW so far. It was great seeing Omega act like a serious, legit World Champion. I'm glad the goof troop stayed in the back. Omega on his own with Callis is a pretty great act. That match, and the very end in the build with Hangman, was everything I wanted from his reign from the start. Oh well. 

Now I could go into a diatribe about giving that match away for free free in front of their biggest crowd ever...but this is about being positive!

Miss Kenny on Dynamite but he should obviously take off as long as he needs to heal up.


----------



## Erik.

GNKenny said:


> How Great Was Omega vs Danielson? Yes I'm late. I wasn't able to watch the show live as something came up. Heard the result and just never got around to watching it until just now.
> 
> What a great match, eh? Probably my favourite match in AEW so far. It was great seeing Omega act like a serious, legit World Champion. I'm glad the goof troop stayed in the back. Omega on his own with Callis is a pretty great act. That match, and the very end in the build with Hangman, was everything I wanted from his reign from the start. Oh well.
> 
> Now I could go into a diatribe about giving that match away for free free in front of their biggest crowd ever...but this is about being positive!
> 
> Miss Kenny on Dynamite but he should obviously take off as long as he needs to heal up.


One of the best matches of the last few years. Period. 

Two of the greatest wrestlers of their generation in a dream match in front of 20,000 fans? 

Only magic was going to happen.


----------



## CM Buck

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1483154952939790338
I'll bet you are Sammy


----------



## Prized Fighter

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1483544223588790274
Swerve wearing Malakai Black's gear in this picture. Hmmm.....


----------



## Erik.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1483604620446294017
Fucking love Garcia.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

The Definition of Technician said:


> This was inevitable. When people are all up in arms on twitter because they had to see him go 10min with Cody you knew he was never gona be seen again. People were loud and clear they don't want that shit.


Hey hey hey buddy better watch your mouth before you get a free makeover from the Wingmen bruh!!!!



https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.wrestlinginc.com/news/2022/01/clarification-on-peter-avalons-aew-status/



He's not going anywhere just taking more indy dates like I said mans gotta eat.

@LifeInCattleClass @Prized Fighter .....don't fret my pets...🤣


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Nice little Forbes profile on Aubrey


----------



## Erik.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1483993599406653444
I love how much Bryan hates Sammy.


----------



## Not Lying

Erik. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1483993599406653444
> I love how much Bryan hates Sammy.


As he should. Can’t wait for Bryan to kick his teeth out.


----------



## Erik.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1484005503814492160


----------



## 3venflow




----------



## omaroo

3venflow said:


>


All but confirmed. These guys deserve a great run in a big company on national TV. Cant wait!!


----------



## Sad Panda

Briscoes essentially speaking as if they’re signed sealed and delivered.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Erik. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1484005503814492160


this is great! 

those guys must’ve loved that


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

omaroo said:


> All but confirmed. These guys deserve a great run in a big company on national TV. Cant wait!!


would’ve been last night if not for the ftr / covid thing

i think that is why they put lance / kaz in there


----------



## omaroo

LifeInCattleClass said:


> would’ve been last night if not for the ftr / covid thing
> 
> i think that is why they put lance / kaz in there


Oh right so thats why the FTR match was scrapped. Makes sense.

Not sure if next week they will be aright to compete as its a special next week and perfect to debut the briscoes there.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

omaroo said:


> Oh right so thats why the FTR match was scrapped. Makes sense.
> 
> Not sure if next week they will be aright to compete as its a special next week and perfect to debut the briscoes there.


i hope so - would be great

but i think its a 2 week thing - which is shitty

depending who got what when i guess


----------



## 3venflow

Meltzer said it was one of the opposite team (Brock/Shotty Lee) who was absent for medical reasons, so FTR should be ok.


----------



## Aedubya

Julia was on the show and she is Johnson's girlfriend so it won't be him , unfortunately has to be Brock


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> Meltzer said it was one of the opposite team (Brock/Shotty Lee) who was absent for medical reasons, so FTR should be ok.


ah, ok - that is good

but i did hear they were still planning to do that match as well

i guess ftr was in isolation because of contact with shotty / brock?


----------



## 3venflow

AEW relevant match (one of the reasons the company exists!) on AXS tonight.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1484261951806967814


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1484304620176347136
This is a bit of a shame - Tama isn't amazing or anything but is well built, charismatic and professional in the ring. He's also the nephew/adopted son of Haku.

AEW was built quite heavily on guys who had recently been in New Japan (the entire Elite, Best Friends, Jericho, Moxley), so I'm a little surprised no offer was made for G.O.D. as one of their main tag teams.

I'd much rather see guys like Ospreay, White, Cobb, ZSJ and G.O.D. joining AEW from New Japan than a bunch of guys leaving the Fed who the audience has seen a billion times in recent years.


----------



## TD Stinger

G.O.D. are talented though honestly I sleep on a lot of their matches in NJPW due to typical Bullet Club shenanigans that plague their matches. Also doesn't help that they have like, what, 3 teams to work with in NJPW?

But objectively, they are a solid team that can have a good match. If AEW ever got Jay White and with their hard on for factions, G.O.D. would make good stablemates for him.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1484304620176347136
> This is a bit of a shame - Tama isn't amazing or anything but is well built, charismatic and professional in the ring. He's also the nephew/adopted son of Haku.
> 
> AEW was built quite heavily on guys who had recently been in New Japan (the entire Elite, Best Friends, Jericho, Moxley), so I'm a little surprised no offer was made for G.O.D. as one of their main tag teams.
> 
> I'd much rather see guys like Ospreay, White, Cobb, ZSJ and G.O.D. joining AEW from New Japan than a bunch of guys leaving the Fed who the audience has seen a billion times in recent years.


they are soooo boring in the ring though

like, they are a cool entrance and nothing else


----------



## Prized Fighter

Keep Feb 2nd in mind. That is the 90 day mark for all the Nov 4th releases

Keith Lee
Mia Yim
Killer Kross
Scarlett Bordeaux
John Morrison
Taya Valkerie
Isaiah “Swerve” Scott
Tegan Nox
Drake Maverick
Ember Moon
Oney Lorcan
The rest of Hit Row
Nia Jax
Harry Smith Jr
Eva Marie

Obviously, AEW won't be interested in a lot of these people, but there are names worth noting.


----------



## Erik.

Prized Fighter said:


> Keep Feb 2nd in mind. That is the 90 day mark for all the Nov 4th releases
> 
> Keith Lee
> Mia Yim
> Killer Kross
> Scarlett Bordeaux
> John Morrison
> Taya Valkerie
> Isaiah “Swerve” Scott
> Tegan Nox
> Drake Maverick
> Ember Moon
> Oney Lorcan
> The rest of Hit Row
> Nia Jax
> Harry Smith Jr
> Eva Marie
> 
> Obviously, AEW won't be interested in a lot of these people, but there are names worth noting.


Keith Lee and Strickland should be the only two they should go for really.

Perhaps Ember Moon if they want a bland wrestler that's good in the ring.


----------



## Prized Fighter

Erik. said:


> Keith Lee and Strickland should be the only two they should go for really.
> 
> Perhaps Ember Moon if they want a bland wrestler that's good in the ring.


I agree with those but I could see them signing Kross/Scarlett since they tried to get them before.

Moon/Athena is kind of necessary. They just don't have enough top level workers currently. Britt and Jade need women who can lead in a match. The only women who can lead currently are Statlander because of her size/power and Deeb/Rosa because of their experience. Shida can too, but she is in Japan for the foreseeable future.

There does seem to an effort to pair up the better workers currently with Deeb vs Shida and Rosa vs Martinez, but they are leaving their champions out to dry. Britt vs Conti and Jade vs Ruby were below average matches. I think they want to have Statlander be the feud for Jade down the line, but it is going to be a bit.


----------



## DammitChrist

Erik. said:


> Keith Lee and Strickland should be the only two they should go for really.
> 
> Perhaps Ember Moon if they want a bland wrestler that's good in the ring.


Yep, those 3 names would be pretty good to see get signed. 

I also have a soft spot for Tegan Nox too (in spite of her injury history). I think she could be a really good midcard babyface in the division. 

Mia Yim could also help out the less experienced women behind the scenes too.


----------



## Sad Panda

Keith Lee to me is a must get. His look, and size would really have him stand out in the main event scene in AEW.


----------



## JasmineAEW

D M D !


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1484575149458399235


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## LifeInCattleClass

That is so cool for Baker


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1484601390060261383


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Baker is a star - no denying

but her matches aren’t the strongest / you’re gonna need to bring or get women on her star level to make interesting matches

Thunder Rosa, Deeb are both possible

Shida, Riho

but its really empty after that at a top level. Kris? Maybe…

Jamie - has potential. But at some point TK has to get out the blank cheques for Sasha, Charlotte and so on and so on


----------



## 3venflow

PJ Black (fka Justin Gabriel) said John Morrison 'really wants to do something' in AEW. PJ himself has reconsidered his position after saying two years ago he wouldn't work there. He backed the wrong horse, so of course.

I don't really want to see either in AEW. I quite like Morrison but it'd just be another rehashed talent appearing instead of a fresh one.









Former WWE Superstars to Reunite In AEW?


PJ Black (fka Justin Gabriel) says he's interested in joining AEW, and may be doing so with former WWE Superstar John Morrison. Black recently spoke with




wrestlingheadlines.com


----------



## RiverFenix

Hard pass both on JoMo and PJ Black. They didn't want to take the risk when AEW was fledgling, now want in after WWE shitcanned the former and RoH went belly up.

Swerve is my #1, then Lee at this point. I think Strickland has FOTC potential.


----------



## Prized Fighter

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1484616796283961345
Hey @The Legit Lioness , your girl will be back in the US in May.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Prized Fighter said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1484616796283961345
> Hey @The Legit Lioness , your girl will be back in the US in May.


*Tony Khan better squeeze some dates in!*


----------



## TD Stinger

So, something I just thought of now that we seem to be getting closer to the end of this MJF/Wardlow storyline.

Has it ever been explained why MJF owns Wardlow? Like, I get the storyline, MJF owns Wardlow, abuses his power over him, and eventually Wardlow will snap on him. That's all classic pro wrestling. But in terms like a kayfabe background, why did Wardlow sign his life away to MJF in the 1st place?

Let me preface that I've taken a few breaks from wrestling over the last couple years so maybe I've missed some important context along the way. And overall this isn't a huge deal. But as of right now it does feel like there is some background and world building missing, for me at least.


----------



## DammitChrist

I could be a bit off, but I think MJF hired Wardlow in late 2019 and offered him a lot of money to be his bodyguard/enforcer for protection after pissing off Cody Rhodes (along with anyone else he encountered).


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Yep - the story basically was Wardlow works for MJF not AEW

is why MJF can make his matches


----------



## 3venflow

There was a promo I think in 2020 where MJF mentioned or alluded to Wardlow needing the money for his family or something. I can't remember the details but it had DiBiase/Virgil undertones to it.


----------



## omaroo

Speaking of Wardlow man cant wait for his babyface push.

Crowd isnt fully behind him..yet but give it time and big build up and they will be begging for him.

They have a great chance AEW to produce another main eventer along side hangman and hope they book Wardlow well over the coming months.


----------



## TD Stinger

DammitChrist said:


> I could be a bit off, but I think MJF hired Wardlow in late 2019 and offered him a lot of money to be his bodyguard/enforcer for protection after pissing off Cody Rhodes (along with anyone else he encountered).





LifeInCattleClass said:


> Yep - the story basically was Wardlow works for MJF not AEW
> 
> is why MJF can make his matches


Don't get me wrong, I understand that's the basic premise. But, I do feel like this could be deeper if we had a greater understanding of who Wardlow is and why he signed his life away to MJF in the 1st place. I mean it's 1 thing for Wardlow to be his bodyguard, we've seen that. But MJF basically owns Wardlow.

And I think it would be kind of cool if we dove into Wardlow's backstory and we see why aligned himself with MJF to begin with.



3venflow said:


> There was a promo I think in 2020 where MJF mentioned or alluded to Wardlow needing the money for his family or something. I can't remember the details but it had DiBiase/Virgil undertones to it.


I'll try to look that up some time, cause I do think just a few touches like this can make this story even better.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

Edit: Already been answered.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1484709381652779008
*Take all of Daddy Khan's money and get that fat contract, Itoh.*


----------



## DammitChrist

Rocky Romero may not have competed last night on Rampage, but he was at least part of a pretty good 6-tag main event tonight's episode of NJPW Strong (which was taped weeks ago btw).

It was Team Filthy vs Rocky Romero/Taylor Rust/Fred Rosser.

The NJPW Strong Openweight Champion is Tom Lawlor, and he's part of the former group. He's held that championship for 9 months now, and he's a NJPW name that would be great to see perform on AEW some day. He's pretty damn experienced in MMA too.

The latter group has Tyler Rust (former released NXT talent who made his return on NJPW Strong last month) and Darren Young (former WWE talent) who paired up with Rocky Romero in that fun 6-tag match.

Another fun match recommendation from NJPW Strong tonight is Bad Dude Tito vs Juice Robinson, which was surprisingly good and very hard-hitting too 

Anyway, hopefully Romero is recovering really well from Covid atm 🙏


----------



## 3venflow

Quite a lot of buzz about Ospreay vs. Cage - which Ospreay won.

Maybe he can put in a word to New Japan for Cage if he's leaving AEW.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1485238913371447301


----------



## Prized Fighter

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1485257450873925635
Deeb is seriously becoming one of my favorites.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Anthony Ogogo made his debut on Progress in UK, the show will air on WWE Network. Interesting, at least.


----------



## omaroo

ProjectGargano said:


> Anthony Ogogo made his debut on Progress in UK, the show will air on WWE Network. Interesting, at least.


They need to do something with him as he has something to him and has the look which will help him a long way. 

Hope he status but if the WWE comes calling could see him leaving.


----------



## ProjectGargano

omaroo said:


> They need to do something with him as he has something to him and has the look which will help him a long way.
> 
> Hope he status but if the WWE comes calling could see him leaving.


He has a contract with AEW, for now i don´t think that are a huge risk of him leaving, because he trains on Nightmare Factory too.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*@Two Sheds Your favorite promotion "Garbage Can Wrestling" is doing an intergender battle royal:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1485406748580229124*


----------



## Aedubya

Why are WWE showing a guy contracted with AEW?


----------



## One Shed

The Legit Lioness said:


> *@Two Sheds Your favorite promotion "Garbage Can Wrestling" is doing an intergender battle royal:
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1485406748580229124*


How awful.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## zkorejo

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1485324965411012610
Hope he gets 100% healthy and comes back soon. Miss his silly one liners as much as I miss his amazing matches.


----------



## Aedubya

Absolutely
The Dynamite after Revolution cannot come quick enough


----------



## 3venflow

Clips from Brian Cage vs. Will Ospreay at the weekend. A very, very good match on par with Cage vs. Hangman, with Ospreay carrying but Cage being decent. TK needs to throw the bank book at Will when he becomes available.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1485523995344588800
Interesting reply by Cage.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1485631732455862274


----------



## TD Stinger

Cage is a guy who is both overrated and underrated.

Because I think people will just look at a picture of him or see highlights of him and think "Oh My God, this guy is amazing!". And off his physique people think this guy could be Brock Lesnar.

But then you watch him in the ring, and his matches are very "MOVEZ" based. To the point where the more you watch him, the less special he feels because does so much shit. I mean fuck, his trunks literally say GMSI (Get My Shit In)". And when you watch a guy like Brock, even if you don't like Brock's style of matches, he has an aura. Same could be said for a guy like Bobby Lashley. When you watch guys like that, it feel like they're out to hurt their opponents. When you see Cage, it feels like he's putting a performance to Impresse the audience. That's a key difference. That's not mentioning that he doesn't have natural charisma, he's kind of injury prone, and the bad social media presence doesn't help either.

To me a guy like Cage could work with a manager (like he had with Taz) and strong, consistent booking. And to be fair to Cage, he didn't necessarily get that in AEW. You give him that and in AEW, or even WWE, he could be a nice monster for you. But again, to his detriment he does need a lot where a lot of other talents in AEW or elsewhere can get over without as much protection.

Lastly, I saw the match with Ospreay. Was pretty good, though I do think it's being somewhat overrated. It wasn't that much better than a big match you might see on a big Indy Show or even weekly TV on one of the major promotions.


----------



## 3venflow

AEW have hired the 'Man Scout' Jake Manning, who worked some Dark shows last year, for the merchandise department.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1485730228228038666


----------



## 3venflow

This is great. Skyler was used as a Dark jobber (though did get one match on Dynamite, he and D3 losing quickly to PAC/Fenix) and eventually it led him to joining IMPACT, but AEW paid him even though he had a contract while he was hurt. Tony Khan clearly has a lot of decency.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1486091081733357577


----------



## Ultimo Duggan

Very Nice, Very Evil of that TK fella. How can Tony Khan’s true fans twist this news item. It won’t be a post with his name in it without a few people desperately trying to prove his hypocrisy for previously stated beliefs and ideals. It’s also important to call him a terrible booker playing with his toys that he can only afford because haters hate new money and Daddy gives him an allowance. 

I get John Skyler and Skyler Moore confused in my memory sometimes. Usually things get right when I remember that John Skyler is not the one married to Serpentico. The name Skyler itself is an unholy abomination of a first name. No offence to any Skylers posting on this AEW board. The Skylers on other boards on this forum are of no use to me.


----------



## JasmineAEW

Ultimo Duggan said:


> I get John Skyler and Skyler Moore confused in my memory sometimes.


I get Skyler Moore and Skye Blue confused all the time.


----------



## JasmineAEW

Lol! JULIA!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1486061860847857671


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1486109797275553793Lookin good


----------



## A PG Attitude

GNKenny said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1486109797275553793Lookin good


They should do this with all their main event talent, allow them 2-3 months off a year//2 years after a big storyline, gives them time to recharge, heal and get back into top shape then you have a hot return waiting in the wings while you rotate someone else out. They'll get more out of their talent for longer using this approach.


----------



## Aedubya

Is Christopher Daniels eye permanently damaged now?


----------



## 3venflow

Frankie Kazarian has signed a new contract according to PWInsider.


----------



## omaroo

3venflow said:


> Frankie Kazarian has signed a new contract according to PWInsider.


Surprising but use ful for low and mid card matches to have around.


----------



## MaseMan

Aedubya said:


> Is Christopher Daniels eye permanently damaged now?


I must have missed something. Did he hurt it working an indy date or something? Kind of surprised he hasn't been back in an on-screen role by now, since he's always been a good talker. Could be a manager for someone.


----------



## 3venflow

He got that eye injury in the Bucks vs. SCU match which 'retired' him last May. After he took a superkick from Nick Jackson, his eye hit the ring post. I think he's said since then that his eye isn't in any pain, but is still discolored.

I wouldn't be surprised to see him back on AEW TV in some form when the opportunity arises. Who knows what that opportunity is - could be an SCU reformation since Kaz has been dead since losing to Gallows, in the House of Black, or even as something like AEW's first ever on-air authority figure as TK's proxy.

Daniels' matches since returning:


----------



## Prosper

GNKenny said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1486109797275553793Lookin good


Omega looking a little slimmer. Looks like we're getting new and improved versions of both Moxley and Omega, which is highly significant and noteworthy. Miro on the way back soon too.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Prosper said:


> Omega looking a little slimmer. Looks like we're getting new and improved versions of both Moxley and Omega, which is highly significant and noteworthy. Miro on the way back soon too.


Of course I want him to be healthy and yadda yadda. However, I wish we had the What If? machine from Futurama so we could see what final form Perc Omega looks like





(If it wasn't obvious I'm not being serious)


----------



## Tell it like it is

AEW number 5 promotion in Japan. Pretty good I'll say.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1486363486603325445


----------



## Prosper

Tell it like it is said:


> AEW number 5 promotion in Japan. Pretty good I'll say.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1486363486603325445


WWE at #21? As bad as their shows are I doubt that is accurate.


----------



## 3venflow

There's not a huge appetite for WWE style in Japan outside of a fairly niche fan base which will turn up in decent numbers for their occasional shows. When you watch a WWE match and then a high-end NJPW or NOAH match, the WWE matches seem quite basic and homogenized, and Japanese won't relate as much to American culture so their 'sports-entertainment' won't appeal. In general, Japanese fans placed more importance on technique and ability too, which is why Reigns would appeal less than an Okada or Tanahashi there.

New Japan and WWE probably share very few fans in Japan. WWE is bigger in Japan than New Japan is in the USA, but that's not saying much. What that means is if you run a poll like this, the WWE niche probably isn't involved much.

Also, AEW has Kenny Omega, who was very popular there and won a popularity poll (below) run by TV Asahi. There has been significant presence in AEW from what is considered one of NJPW's golden eras, plus the two companies have a working relationship which probably helps perceptions.

If AEW ever signs Ospreay and White (no. 2 and 3 on the list below) - who they should target instead of rehashed big names from WWE - AEW will gain even more curiosity from Japanese fans.


----------



## Tell it like it is

3venflow said:


> There's not a huge appetite for WWE style in Japan outside of a fairly niche fan base which will turn up in decent numbers for their occasional shows. When you watch a WWE match and then a high-end NJPW or NOAH match, the WWE matches seem quite basic and homogenized, and Japanese won't relate as much to American culture so their 'sports-entertainment' won't appeal. In general, Japanese fans placed more importance on technique and ability too, which is why Reigns would appeal less than an Okada or Tanahashi there.
> 
> New Japan and WWE probably share very few fans in Japan. WWE is bigger in Japan than New Japan is in the USA, but that's not saying much. What that means is if you run a poll like this, the WWE niche probably isn't involved much.
> 
> Also, AEW has Kenny Omega, who was very popular there and won a popularity poll (below) run by TV Asahi. There has been significant presence in AEW from what is considered one of NJPW's golden eras, plus the two companies have a working relationship which probably helps perceptions.
> 
> If AEW ever signs Ospreay and White (no. 2 and 3 on the list below) - who they should target instead of rehashed big names from WWE - AEW will gain even more curiosity from Japanese fans.
> 
> View attachment 115839


Still a great sign that AEW is doing well. Ahead of AJPW and Dragon Gate as well.


----------



## Prosper

*KOR on why he joined All Elite:*



Kyle O'Reilly kicked off 2021 as the only man in WWE history to hold the NXT Tag Team Championships three times and was once again challenging Finn Balor for the NXT Championship following their hard-hitting classic at _NXT TakeOver 31_. By the end of the year, he was on _AEW Dynamite _standing side-by-side by Adam Cole and Bobby Fish as the reunited Undisputed Era in All Elite Wrestling. His contract with WWE expired in early December and within weeks he jumped to the rival promotion. So why make the change? 


In a new interview on _Talk Is Jericho_, O'Reilly went through the steps of his decision. He explained, "_*Seeing Bobby and Adam come [to AEW], how could you not want to be back with these guys and part of a group like AEW where every week it's like a TakeOver crowd, just on TV. We talk about the natural progression and next steps of one's career and it felt like, for me, it was the next logical step for me. NXT 2.0 rebrand happened and it felt like, before the rebrand, Kyle O'Reilly was a top guy in NXT and after the rebrand, plans shifted. That's fine, it's business. I'm totally willing to do what I can do get anyone else get over and for the last few months there, I tried my damndest to do so with everyone I worked with. I just wanted to be excited about going to work again and I felt like I left a ton on the table with New Japan and then here, I know there is a good relationship with New Japan. It seemed like a new frontier. There are so many talented guys, so many exciting matchups, so many exciting tag matches because the tag division is stacked and I love tag team wrestling and my tag team partner, the company released and now he's [in AEW]. My deal was done, it was coming up in December, and I ended up doing a week extension just to finish up and do good business by them and finish with WarGames and TV to put Von Wagner over and do business right. I'm happy to do so. The opportunity came to come here, sorting a deal out with Tony (Khan) a day or two before my debut and here we are."*_

In an interview with ComicBook right before the start of the new year, Tony Khan talked about what it meant to him to get Cole, Fish and O'Reilly all under contract. When AEW first launched Dynamite in October 2019, the trio were three of the top WWE stars leading the charge against the young promotion via NXT. 

_*
"I really do value that," Khan said. "It reminds me in sports, say in football, you play against an opponent, and they have great players. And if you could sign those players that used to compete with you, and give you trouble when you were game-planning. If these were the people you game-planned against and knew that these would be the toughest matchups, then to bring those people onto your team, those are some of the best acquisitions you can make. And to be able to add Adam Cole and Bobby Fish, and now to have Kyle O'Reilly make his debut on AEW Dynamite this week, I think it's very special. It's that much more special to do it in Daily's Place, the home of AEW, where we've competed against those guys (WWE) so much. And to have that act, Adam Cole, Kyle O'Reilly, and Bobby Fish come in against one of our top homegrown acts, Orange Cassidy, and The Best Friends, it's a big, big deal here. It's very symbolic, it's very fitting. I'm very happy JR (Jim Ross, returning from his battle with skin cancer) is going to return to the broadcast booth, and he'll be there to call that match. It should be great."*_


----------



## 3venflow

Anyone want to book Marko?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1486446279928467457


----------



## omaroo

3venflow said:


> Anyone want to book Marko?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1486446279928467457


Hopefully we see more trash get let go in the coming months. 

I would add kiss, Luther, serpentico and th2 to that list.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan

omaroo said:


> Hopefully we see more trash get let go in the coming months.
> 
> I would add kiss, Luther, serpentico and th2 to that list.


Luther and Serpentico are quite the lowest tier team. If all people are going by with Luther is his tag against Jericho they saw him at his lowest point. He improved his look and lost weight. Chaos Project are better than they ever looked on Dynamite. 

Luther never again had a match like the Jericho anniversary bout. I’m not saying they need a push. They aren’t going for any titles, ever. Luther isn’t going anywhere though. He already works for the office as a trainer/coach. As long as he owns gear there is no reason to not book him on Dark fifteen to twenty times a year.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

omaroo said:


> Hopefully we see more trash get let go in the coming months.
> 
> I would add kiss, Luther, serpentico and th2 to that list.


he has not been let go

none of those dates are a Wednesday


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Lollll…. fuego del cakes and thunder rosa


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1486743094951354380


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

I think online detectives have found @bdon ‘s journalist articles 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1486959280838385666


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Terrible Takes with Tony is live again:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1487102203894673410*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Terrible Takes with Tony is live again:
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1487102203894673410*


its deleted - but i’m super proud of you not making a thread


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Damn. Tony claiming Archduke Ferdinand's assassination was justified went too far. Apologise now!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

LifeInCattleClass said:


> its deleted - but i’m super proud of you not making a thread


*When his quotes hit the press, so will my thread! 😍*


----------



## JasmineAEW

Billy Ass & the Ass Boys!


----------



## 3venflow

Edit: Nevermind, it was a photoshop.


----------



## NamelessJobber

Who’s ready for a Brandi v Jade feud for the TBS title? 😐 
It’s too soon for Jade to drop title or lose imo so hopefully they’re not planning her loss now. Haven’t watched the YouTube shows in a long while but I think Brandi has been getting wins from those non-signed wrestlers they always put on there.


----------



## Prosper

NamelessJobber said:


> Who’s ready for a Brandi v Jade feud for the TBS title? 😐
> It’s too soon for Jade to drop title or lose imo so hopefully they’re not planning her loss now. Haven’t watched the YouTube shows in a long while but I think Brandi has been getting wins from those non-signed wrestlers they always put on there.
> View attachment 116032


Im down for that 😂 Brandi is great TV


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Cargill will turn mega face


----------



## 3venflow

Toni Storm has started following the AEW accounts (official and TBS/TNT) on Instagram.

I think she should be a good signing.


----------



## DammitChrist

3venflow said:


> Toni Storm has started following the AEW accounts (official and TBS/TNT) on Instagram.
> 
> I think she should be a good signing.


I’m not 100% sure, but I think Toni Storm still had the 30-day no compete clause intact when she walked out and got her release last month.


----------



## 3venflow

Chase Owens' contract with NJPW has expired. The reason I mention is it that he was part of the Cody/Hangman/Bucks era Bullet Club and is still part of the group, so I wonder if they might push to bring him in.

I'd avoid him if I was AEW, he's... passable but very bland. A day one type signing (better than your Avalons, Cutlers and Stunts but not better than your Neses, Fishs and Brody Kings) but not for now.


----------



## Not Lying

3venflow said:


> Toni Storm has started following the AEW accounts (official and TBS/TNT) on Instagram.
> 
> I think she should be a good signing.


She's obviously going to be signed and the fact she was the one who asked for her release gives her a lot of brownie points with the AEW fans, and AEW desperately needs top female babyfaces. The pressure is on her to perform now. i'm a fan but in the ring she's very hit or miss.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

The Definition of Technician said:


> She's obviously going to be signed and the fact she was the one who asked for her release gives her a lot of brownie points with the AEW fans, and AEW desperately needs top female babyfaces. The pressure is on her to perform now. i'm a fan but in the ring she's very hit or miss.


She should be brought in as a surprise for The Owen. In fact I think the whole tournament should be a surprise. You don't know who you are facing until you are in the ring.


----------



## Aedubya

ripcitydisciple said:


> She should be brought in as a surprise for The Owen. In fact I think the whole tournament should be a surprise. You don't know who you are facing until you are in the ring.


Who are you referring too?


----------



## RiverFenix

Toni's contract must have been up soon for WWE to just let her walk. Why not try to keep her? She's young and was once highly thought of.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

Aedubya said:


> Who are you referring too?


Toni Storm


----------



## TD Stinger

The Definition of Technician said:


> She's obviously going to be signed and the fact she was the one who asked for her release gives her a lot of brownie points with the AEW fans, and AEW desperately needs top female babyfaces. The pressure is on her to perform now. i'm a fan but in the ring she's very hit or miss.


The thing with Toni is that when she was 1st brought in, I think fans had this expectation that she was going to be this big time superstar and one of the best female workers in the company.

But really during her whole run in the company, from NXT UK, NXT, and WWE, she really never impressed as much as people wanted. I mean I would hear all the time about how Toni should be pushed more while in NXT UK/NXT. But, watching those shows it was pretty obvious she was being outperformed by the other top women like Rhea, Bianca, Io, Dakota, etc.

And if we're all being blunt, I do think fans overhyped her a lot because she's very pretty has a nice ass. I mean let's just call a spade a spade here. But, while I do think she's been overhyped, I do think she could fit into AEW as a solid babyface for the company.


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1488601181257486336
This guy is an excellent worker and had one of the best matches on Dark against Danny Limelight last year. He's currently the top champ in DDT having dethroned the legend Jun Akiyama, and I'd love to see him back in AEW. People talk about diversity, but there's almost no Asian male representation. Nakazawa doesn't wrestle, Yuta is mixed race I believe. Takeshita is also bigger than much of the AEW roster at 6'2", 235lbs.


----------



## Not Lying

TD Stinger said:


> The thing with Toni is that when she was 1st brought in, I think fans had this expectation that she was going to be this big time superstar and one of the best female workers in the company.
> 
> But really during her whole run in the company, from NXT UK, NXT, and WWE, she really never impressed as much as people wanted. I mean I would hear all the time about how Toni should be pushed more while in NXT UK/NXT. But, watching those shows it was pretty obvious she was being outperformed by the other top women like Rhea, Bianca, Io, Dakota, etc.
> 
> And if we're all being blunt, I do think fans overhyped her a lot because she's very pretty has a nice ass. I mean let's just call a spade a spade here. But, while I do think she's been overhyped, I do think she could fit into AEW as a solid babyface for the company.


I agree about the last part big time lol. I enjoyed her vs Io at Evolution, high level performance there. But mostly she didn't live up to the hype at all, on SD she could have worked maybe had she stayed, she was getting over.
in AEW she could easily become #1 babyface, or #2 behind Rosa.


----------



## Prized Fighter

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1488601181257486336
> This guy is an excellent worker and had one of the best matches on Dark against Danny Limelight last year. He's currently the top champ in DDT having dethroned the legend Jun Akiyama, and I'd love to see him back in AEW. People talk about diversity, but there's almost no Asian male representation. Nakazawa doesn't wrestle, Yuta is mixed race I believe. Takeshita is also bigger than much of the AEW roster at 6'2", 235lbs.


I would love to see Takeshita back. He was awesome on his short stint on Dark. From what I have read and have seen, he is also a decent English speaker.


----------



## MaseMan

"Yes, but his name can be pronounced "take-a-shit-a", hahahaha, so he sucks," - people on this forum.


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1489157962815852546


----------



## RiverFenix

MaseMan said:


> "Yes, but his name can be pronounced "take-a-shit-a", hahahaha, so he sucks," - people on this forum.


It sorta does matter.


----------



## MaseMan

RiverFenix said:


> It sorta does matter.


Probably, but only if you're in middle school, and that's not AEW's target audience anyway.


----------



## Savage Elbow

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1489157962815852546


A whole year & we're all still sat here waiting for anything of any actual significance to come through it


----------



## just_one

Savage Elbow said:


> A whole year & we're all still sat here waiting for anything of any actual significance to come through it


thank covid for it


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1488978541630918663
Wonder if they will be a package deal? Juice has been appearing with Finlay a lot in IMPACT. Juice is tall, charismatic, a good midcard worker, a good tag wrestler, and had a really good feud with Moxley. He also had high quality matches against most of NJPW's creme de la creme, including Kenny, Okada and Naito. So he's not the worst option for AEW, but also not essential by any means (very few are at this point tbh).


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1488978541630918663
> Wonder if they will be a package deal? Juice has been appearing with Finlay a lot in IMPACT. Juice is tall, charismatic, a good midcard worker, a good tag wrestler, and had a really good feud with Moxley. He also had high quality matches against most of NJPW's creme de la creme, including Kenny, Okada and Naito. So he's not the worst option for AEW, but also not essential by any means (very few are at this point tbh).


ughh…. Not a fan of Juice

lets hope not


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Leaving this here since Meltzer is on the payroll:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1489030933688856578*


----------



## RiverFenix

Juice should stay a gaijin. He's bland and average in NA, but has been booked well enough in NJPW to have a solid long term run there. He asked out of WWE developmental to go to Japan like how his favorites did back in the day - I thought he might want back into WWE, but with Toni asking out it seems like that is not in the cards. Can Impact pay enough?


----------



## Ultimo Duggan

With today’s investors’ call’ out now does this mean more of those releases that Poppa Vince suggests they “send” to AEW every so often?


----------



## 3venflow

RiverFenix said:


> Juice should stay a gaijin. He's bland and average in NA, but has been booked well enough in NJPW to have a solid long term run there.


I dunno, I think he's become more expressive and better at working the crowd than many of the technically sublime but personality-free workers in America. He's improved a lot. If you replace Chuck Taylor with Juice in Best Friends, you're getting an upgrade. He's also a tall guy in really good shape for those wanting fewer small guys.

Like I said, unessential but better than some of the guys AEW has. I'd say the majority of men's wrestlers are now unessential, but a promotion should never stop trying to refine and improve its roster. Will Ospreay should be the number one target for AEW, he just gets better and better.


----------



## DammitChrist

Yea, Will Ospreay and Jay White would be 2 of the hottest outside prospects if either of them were somehow available (which they're not).


----------



## 3venflow

Instead of Adam Cole and friends feuding with Best Friends, it could've easily been these guys (minus Chris Bey):


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1489428215621951491
Jay has called out Cole on NJPW Strong so the grounds for a feud were there. And you have the history of Cole and the Bucks having been Bullet Club members.


----------



## Tell it like it is

Holy shit

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1489698258947563523


----------



## 3venflow

Kenny vs. Ospreay would be freaking insane. I wonder if they're working an angle here.


----------



## Tell it like it is

3venflow said:


> Kenny vs. Ospreay would be freaking insane. I wonder if they're working an angle here.


Oh it's definitely a work. Ospreay replied back but it was lame so I didn't posted.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan

3venflow said:


> Kenny vs. Ospreay would be freaking insane. I wonder if they're working an angle here.


They met in PWG back in 2015 or 2016. It was for one of their All Star Weekends. I’ be seen both years so it is a little jumbled in my memory.

One of the most disappointing matches that I had ever looked forward too. They did mostly comedy. I know it is PWG. Sometimes matches are a thirty minute headlock like Bryan Danielson vs Claudio Castagnoli sadly was. Ospreys vs Omega was better than that match…but not much better.

At one point Kenny starts using an imaginary chainsaw…I will let others imagine the rest.


----------



## DammitChrist

Brody King had a pretty good opener with Yuya Uemura earlier tonight on NJPW Strong.

I honestly wasn't expecting this match to be THAT competitive.

Not only do I highly recommend watching that match, I also recommend checking out tonight's NJPW Strong episode too (to any other AEW fan who's interested). It's probably the best episode that I've seen lately.

There was also a really fun tag match with the West Coast Wrecking Crew vs Rocky Romero/Lio Rush. 

The main event was also pretty damn good with TJP vs Clark Connors. It's 1 of the best wrestling matches on NJPW Strong so far this year 

I think TJP is extremely underrated. Some of his counters, transitions, and wrestling exchanges were brilliant here. He's definitely someone that I'd like to see compete on AEW Dark occasionally.


----------



## Erik.

Just seen Garcia won BOLA. 

What a boss.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1490837680661409793


----------



## Sad Panda

The Legit Lioness said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1490837680661409793


He has an undeniable following. There’s a certain charm to Danhausen. I don’t think it’s a great move to put him with OC, that may be overkill. But he can absolutely be an asset


----------



## bdon

Listen to this cocksucker…


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

bdon said:


> Listen to this cocksucker…


What does he say wrong?


----------



## Prized Fighter

bdon said:


> Listen to this cocksucker…


"I have some say on who I match up with."
Also
"Somehow I keep making history by being the first opponent for people."


----------



## bdon

Prized Fighter said:


> "I have some say on who I match up with."
> Also
> "Somehow I keep making history by being the first opponent for people."
> 
> View attachment 116462


Imagine wasting a Bunkhouse Brawl on goddamn QT Marshall. Imagine letting QT fucking Marshall have a say in who he works with!?

GODDAMN I HATE THIS FUCKING COMPANY SOMETIMES.


----------



## 3venflow

Dan Lambert in the crowd at the 8/31/98 Nitro in Miami - the highest rated Nitro ever with a 6.0 TV rating.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Prized Fighter said:


> "I have some say on who I match up with."
> Also
> "Somehow I keep making history by being the first opponent for people."
> 
> View attachment 116462


he said guys like cm punk has some say in who they match up with - hence he’s proud to be chosen


----------



## bdon

LifeInCattleClass said:


> he said guys like cm punk has some say in who they match up with - hence he’s proud to be chosen


Better watch it again, pal.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

bdon said:


> Better watch it again, pal.


i only watch stuff with QT once at most, soz not soz


----------



## Erik.

“Nobody knows who Danhausen is”


----------



## CM Buck

Erik. said:


> “Nobody knows who Danhausen is”


He is a ratings draw?

Cat I owe you a coke


----------



## ProjectGargano

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491406276798324736
This will be this forum tonight lmao


----------



## Erik.

ProjectGargano said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491406276798324736
> This will be this forum tonight lmao


Oh, the tears will be extra salty tonight.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

ProjectGargano said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491406276798324736
> This will be this forum tonight lmao


lollll - this is so true


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491393832570683392
Jericho should become an obnoxious TikTok heel.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*lol

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491485037472141319*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Finally, Tony Khan said something that makes perfect sense.*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491529029790408704


----------



## Erik.

It's borderline obsessive now.

Embarrassing.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Finally, Tony Khan said something that makes perfect sense.*
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491529029790408704


I demand you make a thread


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Interesting 🤔*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491564467183931393


----------



## CM Buck

ProjectGargano said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491406276798324736
> This will be this forum tonight lmao


Kinda missed the ones over rating Jeff hardy or saying Keith is the next Austin or something silly like that. 

And I guarantee Jeff signing will get hate cause 95 percent of us don't want more Matt Hardy


----------



## Prized Fighter

NVM. Wrong post.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

nyeh


----------



## Erik.

I've been seeing the John Silver and Anna Jay picture everywhere on social media as the latest meme.


----------



## 3venflow

This was a good match. They ought to run a short KENTA vs. Punk program when Punk is in between feuds. Battle of the GTS.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491687128803131394


----------



## ProjectGargano

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/spbfrc

Shida and Sakura are having a bad time in AEW at the moment. AEW should support more their foreign wrestlers. Sometimes it seems that they lack a bit of a structure.


----------



## Tell it like it is

It's a good thing i'm a wrestle universe member

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491982331766136836


----------



## Aedubya

3venflow said:


> This was a good match. They ought to run a short KENTA vs. Punk program when Punk is in between feuds. Battle of the GTS.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491687128803131394


Kenta is on a very long term injury list with a badly injured pelvis, he had surgery on it also


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Gotta love it when the new company gives you paternity leave right out the gate


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1492121989548544000


----------



## Erik.

Saw this elsewhere but the general consensus is that Hangman Page's booking so far is similar to the way Okada began his way to establish his position as one of the top stars and ace of New Japan Pro Wrestling.

Okada reign was 720 days which is pretty amazing, which was full of brilliant matches against top stars including the epic Okada vs. Omega trilogy.

Adam Page has been a champion for 90 days (yes, 3 months has really flown by that quickly).

First of all, he became champion after having a 5 star match against Kenny Omega.

He then goes and has yet another classic, this time a 60 minute draw against the best wrestler of his generation in Bryan Danielson. In his second match as champion, he then had a bloody war against Danielson in their rematch which some would argue was better than their first - and then this past week another great match, this time against a completely different kind of opponent in Lance Archer. 

His next rivalries could be Adam Cole (which seems a lock), Moxley, MJF, Punk, Keith Lee etc. which are some serious wrestling stars. I remember a quote that said something like "Okada doesn't seem to be involved in regular matches, he looks like he's surviving those matches against authentic warriors who want to literally destroy him".

Page seems to be going through the same path, big war matches and really physical confrontations. Despite the fact he still has those doubters who think Page is not as big as some champions, or charismatic etc. - Okada had the same issue and now he's one of the global top superstars in wrestling business.


----------



## MaseMan

Shida's comments are interesting. I didn't read them as really taking a dig at AEW, but rather pointing out there is a lot of room for improvement. She also acknowledges that coronavirus has really been a hindrance in growing the joshi portion of the division in AEW. Either way, I'm glad she will be wrestling again in AEW.


----------



## RapShepard




----------



## RapShepard

Erik. said:


> Saw this elsewhere but the general consensus is that Hangman Page's booking so far is similar to the way Okada began his way to establish his position as one of the top stars and ace of New Japan Pro Wrestling.
> 
> Okada reign was 720 days which is pretty amazing, which was full of brilliant matches against top stars including the epic Okada vs. Omega trilogy.
> 
> Adam Page has been a champion for 90 days (yes, 3 months has really flown by that quickly).
> 
> First of all, he became champion after having a 5 star match against Kenny Omega.
> 
> He then goes and has yet another classic, this time a 60 minute draw against the best wrestler of his generation in Bryan Danielson. In his second match as champion, he then had a bloody war against Danielson in their rematch which some would argue was better than their first - and then this past week another great match, this time against a completely different kind of opponent in Lance Archer.
> 
> His next rivalries could be Adam Cole (which seems a lock), Moxley, MJF, Punk, Keith Lee etc. which are some serious wrestling stars. I remember a quote that said something like "Okada doesn't seem to be involved in regular matches, he looks like he's surviving those matches against authentic warriors who want to literally destroy him".
> 
> Page seems to be going through the same path, big war matches and really physical confrontations. Despite the fact he still has those doubters who think Page is not as big as some champions, or charismatic etc. - Okada had the same issue and now he's one of the global top superstars in wrestling business.


Idk how things work in NJPW all the way but they don't do weekly TV right? Idk if the model for Okada who I get is a success for NJPW is necessarily the right way to do Page. AEW is doing 3 hours of TV weekly, Page probably needs to eat up more TV time to truly get over in the US as a top guy. Matches alone is going to be hard to do it.


----------



## 3venflow

Penta Oscuro is a good ring name for him, better than Penta El Zero Miedo, which is a mouthful.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1492204287128186881


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

RapShepard said:


>


why post the latest and greatest shit-take?

twitter is full of them


----------



## Tell it like it is

Omega recovery update

__
http://instagr.am/p/CZ1oe63DcI7/


----------



## Prosper

RapShepard said:


>


Such a stupid fuckin response I can't stand people


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

3venflow said:


> Penta Oscuro is a good ring name for him, better than Penta El Zero Miedo, which is a mouthful.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1492204287128186881


ha, I came here to post and say the exact same thing.


----------



## Prosper

Tell it like it is said:


> Omega recovery update
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CZ1oe63DcI7/


Omega looking LEAN.


----------



## RapShepard

LifeInCattleClass said:


> why post the latest and greatest shit-take?
> 
> twitter is full of them


Its like how are you preemptively mad lol


----------



## Ultimo Duggan

Prosper said:


> Omega looking LEAN.


That’s some vintage Olivier there.


----------



## Geert Wilders

Prosper said:


> Omega looking LEAN.


he looks tired af


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

RapShepard said:


> Its like how are you preemptively mad lol


lol, oh - you see a lot of the ‘pre-emptive’ fuckery when it comes to AEW

Just follow this guy - he’ll summarise them nicely for you

and people laugh when we suggest there is an orchestrated agenda against AEW


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1492280150779736070


----------



## RapShepard

LifeInCattleClass said:


> lol, oh - you see a lot of the ‘pre-emptive’ fuckery when it comes to AEW
> 
> Just follow this guy - he’ll summarise them nicely for you
> 
> and people laugh when we suggest there is an orchestrated agenda against AEW
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1492280150779736070


[emoji23][emoji23]

But nah it's big time of course there has to be a hate force


----------



## 3venflow

Tony Khan should offer NJPW a blank check to hand over Jay White's contract and offer guys for future major shows and tournaments like Jay, Kenny, Punk and Danielson. Jay is an alpha male type who can be a superstar anywhere with the right promotion. He's also how you turn Kenny face again, since he's meaner and nastier than Kenny, and they have past issues.

By 2024 or 2025, White and Ospreay should both be top-of-the-card acts in AEW.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The Acclaimed >>> Your Faves


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1492699206133645312


----------



## Prized Fighter

LifeInCattleClass said:


> The Acclaimed >>> Your Faves
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1492699206133645312


I found a stream for this show and it was a really good indy show.

Dante Martin vs Bandido was a really good high flying match. I did not expect Dante to win.

Rosa vs Athena - This was Athena's first match back since being released and she killed it with Rosa. There was one asshole in the crowd that Rosa called out after the match.

Acclaimed vs Brian Cage was good.

The "Speedball" Mike Bailey vs Santana match was the best though.


----------



## 3venflow

Warrior Wrestling puts on some great shows. Ospreay vs. Brian Cage headlined the previous show and they always manage to attract a good calibre of talent. I haven't seen the latest one but the results were very interesting. Santana vs. Speedball is a true 'forbidden door' match (AEW vs. IMPACT).


----------



## 3venflow

This match should be happening in AEW.


----------



## Prosper

3venflow said:


> This match should be happening in AEW.
> 
> View attachment 116725


Ray Fenix is already good to go in March after that injury? Well there goes my hopes of getting an extended Penta Oscuro singles run, not to say that I’m not happy for Fenix’s quick recovery though.


----------



## Erik.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493254229011890176


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Erik. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493254229011890176


thats a nice chunk of change


----------



## 3venflow

AEW's grumpy veteran faction in the making?


----------



## TD Stinger

3venflow said:


> AEW's grumpy veteran faction in the making?
> 
> View attachment 116783


The ultimate road trip movie I never knew I needed. And with Cena doing movies & shows, throw him in there as well.


----------



## 3venflow

This is sloppy by IMPACT*. AEW should pounce immediately and reform The North.

Josh is one of the best workers in America and shouldn't be shut out.

(* assuming it's not an elaborate work)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493330986855284744


----------



## RiverFenix

3venflow said:


> This is sloppy by IMPACT*. AEW should pounce immediately and reform The North.
> 
> Josh is one of the best workers in America and shouldn't be shut out.
> 
> (* assuming it's not an elaborate work)
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493330986855284744


Alexander reunites with Ego and decimate Sky, leading to reformation of SCU (Kaz and Sky as team with Daniels as manager).


----------



## Prosper

3venflow said:


> AEW's grumpy veteran faction in the making?
> 
> View attachment 116783


They're just missing Serena Deeb as the grumpy female veteran (which she already is lol) and they're set.


----------



## DammitChrist

3venflow said:


> AEW's grumpy veteran faction in the making?
> 
> View attachment 116783


I just love how Britt Baker (1 of AEW's golden gems of today) is in the background interacting with ALL 3 of these highly respected veterans/legends 

Those 3 men (CM Punk, Bryan Danielson, and Christian Cage) played a HUGE part in Money in the Bank 2011 being such a classic ppv that's still fondly remembered to this day.


----------



## Erik.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493608538928652288


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Wrestling Observer awards are out late Thursday/Friday, so get ready for the shitshow.


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493768342288547849
Will he make another stopover in AEW? Danielson vs. Suzuki was so good, even if Moxley vs. Suzuki was a huge letdown compared to their NJPW match (in hindsight, Mox's condition may have affected it). Archer/Suzuki could do a few tags also.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493768342288547849
> Will he make another stopover in AEW? Danielson vs. Suzuki was so good, even if Moxley vs. Suzuki was a huge letdown compared to their NJPW match (in hindsight, Mox's condition may have affected it). Archer/Suzuki could do a few tags also.


i hope we get Garcia v Suzuki if he does.

supposedly their indie match was great


----------



## Ultimo Duggan

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i hope we get Garcia v Suzuki if he does.
> 
> supposedly their indie match was great


I think their match didn’t get much pub at all. I didn’t see it so it could happen in AEW. For once I claim my ignorance and want it redone somewhere that has TV. If they don’t that is okay too. No big whoop.


----------



## DammitChrist

I couldn't find the right thread, so I'll just post this here:

As of today, the likes of John Morrison, Shane Strickland (aka Isaiah Scott), Nixon Newell (aka Tegan Nox), and Drake Maverick are officially available as free agents.

The likes of Shane Thorne, Ashante Adonis, Jaxson Ryker, and Top Dolla are also available now too in case anybody else cares about them


----------



## RiverFenix

DammitChrist said:


> I couldn't find the right thread, so I'll just post this here:
> 
> As of today, the likes of John Morrison, Shane Strickland (aka Isaiah Scott), Nixon Newell (aka Tegan Nox), and Drake Maverick are officially available as free agents.
> 
> The likes of Shane Thorne, Ashante Adonis, Jaxson Ryker, and Top Dolla are also available now too in case anybody else cares about them


Strickland is the must here. I wonder if he tries to force Hit Row as a package deal though. Nixon is always hurt. Morrison chose WWE before. 

Strickland could be a top guy if booked right. But AEW has so much talent that it's very easy to get lost in the shuffle as well. Shane has been popping up in AEW talent socials basically since the day he was released.


----------



## Garty

DammitChrist said:


> I couldn't find the right thread, so I'll just post this here:
> 
> As of today, the likes of John Morrison, Shane Strickland (aka Isaiah Scott), Nixon Newell (aka Tegan Nox), and Drake Maverick are officially available as free agents.
> 
> The likes of Shane Thorne, Ashante Adonis, Jaxson Ryker, and Top Dolla are also available now too in case anybody else cares about them


Morrison and Maverick are most likely headed to IMPACT... Strickland I'd like to see in AEW and I think Newell deserves a chance as well. The rest, keep them on the outside looking in.


----------



## rbl85

Garty said:


> Morrison and Maverick are most likely headed to IMPACT... Strickland I'd like to see in AEW and I think Newell deserves a chance as well. The rest, keep them on the outside looking in.


Isn't she always getting injured ?


----------



## DammitChrist

rbl85 said:


> Isn't she always getting injured ?


To be fair, Tegan/Nixon conveniently got an extra 7.5 months of mostly rest since being medically cleared to compete back in July (with limited wrestling too); so she's probably even more recovered now compared to last summer.

I think she'll be fine as long as she doesn't have to work too much atm.


----------



## Garty

rbl85 said:


> Isn't she always getting injured ?





DammitChrist said:


> To be fair, Tegan/Nixon conveniently got an extra 7.5 months of mostly rest since being medically cleared to compete back in July (with limited wrestling too); so she's probably even more recovered now compared to last summer.
> 
> I think she'll be fine as long as she doesn't have to work too much atm.


Maybe she is accident prone, but it's possible she came back too early as well, although it was her opposite knee the second time. I think it had to do with who she was working with in the ring as well.

Yeah, she's had a lot of time off, which can go one of two ways. One... ring-rust will only hinder her trying to go all out which could lead to an injury... and two, the extra rest and full rehab has only strengthened her more to where she's comfortable with her fast-paced, in-ring style.


----------



## TD Stinger

For people who don't like Ruby, Tegan would be no better, or probably worse.

Tegan is someone who's talented in the ring but someone that compared to her peers in AEW, NXT, Impact, WWE, etc. there's not much else there. She's a cute girl, a nice bubbly image, and a solid wrestler. And that's about it.

I mean it won't shock me if she's signed just for depth purposes, but I don't really expect a lot out of her.


----------



## ElTerrible

3venflow said:


> AEW's grumpy veteran faction in the making?
> 
> View attachment 116783


Who is the girl in the back? Is that Britt riding rogue or is Cole sitting between Christian and Britt, but we just can´t see him?


----------



## Scuba Steve

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493768342288547849
> Will he make another stopover in AEW? Danielson vs. Suzuki was so good, even if Moxley vs. Suzuki was a huge letdown compared to their NJPW match (in hindsight, Mox's condition may have affected it). Archer/Suzuki could do a few tags also.


Suzuki VS Miro please.


----------



## 3venflow

Joey could well be trolling - he likes to do that - but if he's serious, he's gone.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1494129231252574210


----------



## Not Lying

3venflow said:


> Joey could well be trolling - he likes to do that - but if he's serious, he's gone.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1494129231252574210


I do think Joey could have a role in AEW, as like a gate-keeper for mid-card talent. He's a good bumper, decent charisma, and can make others look good.


----------



## Erik.

The Definition of Technician said:


> I do think Joey could have a role in AEW, as like a gate-keeper for mid-card talent. He's a good bumper, decent charisma, and can make others look good.


Pretty sure they've used him as a talent scout in the past.


----------



## 3venflow

Apparently Top Flight have been getting some promo pics done, so Darius Martin must be almost ready to return.


----------



## Geeee

Tegan Nox Opens Up About WWE Release - WrestleTalk


During a new interview, Steffanie Newell, formerly Tegan Nox in WWE, has opened up about bring released by the company.




wrestletalk.com





It appears that the former Tegan Nox, Nixon Newell, is either insufferably bitter or she is preparing for her return to wrestling as a delusional heel character. Emphasizing how she's not the girl next door and perhaps targeting "Diva-esque" wrestlers like TayJay and Julia Hart?


----------



## Bubbly3

Random post

But am I the only one in love with this theme?
The New Gunn Club AEW Entrance Theme | AEW Music - YouTube 

Feel like I could listen to a 10 minute version.


----------



## TD Stinger

Geeee said:


> Tegan Nox Opens Up About WWE Release - WrestleTalk
> 
> 
> During a new interview, Steffanie Newell, formerly Tegan Nox in WWE, has opened up about bring released by the company.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wrestletalk.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It appears that the former Tegan Nox, Nixon Newell, is either insufferably bitter or she is preparing for her return to wrestling as a delusional heel character. Emphasizing how she's not the girl next door and perhaps targeting "Diva-esque" wrestlers like TayJay and Julia Hart?


I mean, I can understand why she's bitte considering she was fired. And I'm not saying the WWE Women's Division is perfect. But, I really don't get what she's going for here. She talks about things going back to the Divas Era and her being a woman "covered in tattoos"....like, I saw all of her stuff in NXT and I don't even remember her having tattoos.

Not to mention, a woman like Rhea Ripley was just on Raw wrestling for 45 minutes in a Gauntlet match, and she's covered in tattoos and certainly not someone who fits the "Diva" mold.

If we're being blunt, WWE in the last year has been trimming the fat of a roster they bloated for years. And Tegan Nox is a woman who's a solid in ring performer and really nothing else. So she was a casualty. And if she was trying to make this a character....I mean Tegan is a pretty girl. So this idea of her tring to be the "Anti-Divas" wouldn't work at all.


----------



## JasmineAEW

Bubbly3 said:


> Random post
> 
> But am I the only one in love with this theme?
> The New Gunn Club AEW Entrance Theme | AEW Music - YouTube
> 
> Feel like I could listen to a 10 minute version.


It’s good. But I still prefer this:


----------



## Geeee

TD Stinger said:


> I mean, I can understand why she's bitte considering she was fired. And I'm not saying the WWE Women's Division is perfect. But, I really don't get what she's going for here. She talks about things going back to the Divas Era and her being a woman "covered in tattoos"....like, I saw all of her stuff in NXT and I don't even remember her having tattoos.
> 
> Not to mention, a woman like Rhea Ripley was just on Raw wrestling for 45 minutes in a Gauntlet match, and she's covered in tattoos and certainly not someone who fits the "Diva" mold.
> 
> If we're being blunt, WWE in the last year has been trimming the fat of a roster they bloated for years. And Tegan Nox is a woman who's a solid in ring performer and really nothing else. So she was a casualty. And if she was trying to make this a character....I mean Tegan is a pretty girl. So this idea of her tring to be the "Anti-Divas" wouldn't work at all.


I guess it didn't make sense to me that she would bury her co-workers on the way out, so I wanted to give her the benefit of the doubt


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Bubbly3 said:


> Random post
> 
> But am I the only one in love with this theme?
> The New Gunn Club AEW Entrance Theme | AEW Music - YouTube
> 
> Feel like I could listen to a 10 minute version.


yeah, that is real good


----------



## Tell it like it is

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1494898206345416707


----------



## Tell it like it is

This is great to hear

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1495005098786926598


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Tell it like it is said:


> This is great to hear
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1495005098786926598


He's needed a long break for years honestly


----------



## rbl85

That also means he's pretty far from being back in the ring because he still have to do all of his surgeries


----------



## RiverFenix

rbl85 said:


> That also means he's pretty far from being back in the ring because he still have to do all of his surgeries


Sounds like he's trying to rehab around the weaknesses vs having the surgeries right now. Not sure I agree with that.


----------



## Cult03

Kenny needs the Final Boss gimmick now more than ever. Wrestle once or twice a year until he’s healed up


----------



## DammitChrist

I strongly recommend giving Jay White vs Jay Lethal from tonight's NJPW Strong episode a watch.

It was a pretty damn good main event 

White also cut a great promo afterwards too.


----------



## Prized Fighter

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1495279675467173892
Not necessarily AEW related, but imagine trying to pull off a 48 person tournament.


----------



## TD Stinger

Prized Fighter said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1495279675467173892
> Not necessarily AEW related, but imagine trying to pull off a 48 person tournament.


I imagine there will be quite a few buys in the 1st round. But still, with 48 guys and some of the restrictions in Japan ending, I would hope we could see some US guys back in Japan for the tournament. Maybe they do more with NOAH as well.


----------



## RiverFenix

Prized Fighter said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1495279675467173892
> Not necessarily AEW related, but imagine trying to pull off a 48 person tournament.


This could be Tony's big announcement - AEW will send participants.


----------



## Prosper

MJF just buried this kid haha


----------



## Ultimo Duggan

TD Stinger said:


> I imagine there will be quite a few buys in the 1st round. But still, with 48 guys and some of the restrictions in Japan ending, I would hope we could see some US guys back in Japan for the tournament. Maybe they do more with NOAH as well.


48 men would probably be 16 first round byes. 

The remaining 32 in the first round would do battle in 16 1 on 1 first round matches. 

The second round has 16 1 on 1 matches featuring the 16 first round buys and 16 first round winners.

Quarter Finals is 8 1 on 1 matches from the 16 winners. 

Semifinals is 4 1 on 1 matches.

Finals is obviously Danhausen vs Orange Cassidy for ownership of New Japan or a case of beer or whatever title shot is coming up in NJPW.

Probably won’t be those two AEW wrestlers.


----------



## 3venflow

Six months since Punk returned. What a moment!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1495483920703528962


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

storyline with Penta dark? Or real life intruding?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496237580945350661


----------



## Erik.

LifeInCattleClass said:


> storyline with Penta dark? Or real life intruding?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496237580945350661


It's either like you say or he's heading off to WWE now they have a Spanish commentator space available.


----------



## RiverFenix

If it was storyline wouldn't it be on a Wednesday? WWE recenty filled hole in Spanish language commentary team though. I like Alex with Penta, so I would hope maybe something is growing from here. But Penta Dark might be too dark for AA - Penta Dark doesn't give a shit about translations.


----------



## 3venflow

So as we all know, Kenny Omega has been wrestling with vertigo for a long time. Since the 2017 G1 Climax to be precise. It was Okada's knee/leg hitting him after the dropkick here that caused it:










Can't wait to see a fully healthy Kenny back. The amazing matches he had while injured - imagine what he can do at 100%.


----------



## Scuba Steve

rbl85 said:


> That also means he's pretty far from being back in the ring because he still have to do all of his surgeries


Could very well be, but also possible he is downplaying where he is at in his rehab and recovery to not spoil the time line for an approximate return.


----------



## Sad Panda

@3venflow I knew of the vertigo situation with Omega but had no idea how long ago it happened nor the match it happened in. That’s a great factoid, thank you. 

And fucking credit to Kenny. The guy is an absolute monster in the ring. Having a healthy Omega is gaining a generational talent


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Road to


----------



## 3venflow

Peak Kenny here. I wonder if he'll be back at this level when he returns. 😍

Man, I wish AEW had that Kevin Kelly/Don Callis commentary team. So much better than JR/Tony/Excalibur.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496321915740373000


----------



## 3venflow

I like Angelico (one of the few wrestlers in America doing the llave style) but it doesn't surprise me he's likely being moved on. One of numerous OGs making way for new talent.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496600644618235908


----------



## RiverFenix

Angelico seems too loyal to Jack Evans. Also he is hurt alot. He is a guy I would have liked in a Dragon Dojo faction.


----------



## Erik.

Double or Nothing confirmed to be held at the T-Mobile Arena.

This’ll be the biggest capacity arena they’ve ran for a PPV, right?


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

T-Mobile Arena is interesting. Until recently wrestling, except WCW for whatever reason, never does well in Las Vegas. WWE seems to have broken that mould though. 

It is first time they've gone to that area I think?


----------



## Erik.

GNKenny said:


> T-Mobile Arena is interesting. Until recently wrestling, except WCW for whatever reason, never does well in Las Vegas. WWE seems to have broken that mould though.
> 
> It is first time they've gone to that area I think?


First time since their first ever show in 2019 that they've gone back to Las Vegas, I believe.

So yeah - will be the first time they've gone to the arena.

Considering they got 20,000 for a Grand Slam Dynamite - it wouldn't surprise me if this is close to a sell out which would be massive for them. They'll stack that card heavily.


----------



## Not Lying

Erik. said:


> Double or Nothing confirmed to be held at the T-Mobile Arena.
> 
> This’ll be the biggest capacity arena they’ve ran for a PPV, right?


Moxley won the WWE championship in that arena 6 years ago, the crowd went nuts for his MITB cash in.
Would love to see him headline it there vs Hangman.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Erik. said:


> First time since their first ever show in 2019 that they've gone back to Las Vegas, I believe.
> 
> So yeah - will be the first time they've gone to the arena.
> 
> Considering they got 20,000 for a Grand Slam Dynamite - it wouldn't surprise me if this is close to a sell out which would be massive for them. They'll stack that card heavily.


Yeah, I think they'll sell out this time if not close. 

I guess this gives further credence to Double or Nothing being their biggest show.


----------



## 3venflow

MITB 2016 (the show where all three Shield guys held the belt on one night, ending with Moxley) did a claimed 14,500 at the T-Mobile. WWE has run it a few times since, with 7,000 for RAW in 2017 and unknown attendances for the other two shows (per profightdb). Wiki has it as 12~20,000 for 'concerts' so I imagine capacity will be dependent on the setup. If they could do 12~14,000 though, that'd be great.


----------



## DammitChrist

The Definition of Technician said:


> Moxley won the WWE championship in that arena 6 years ago, the crowd went nuts for his MITB cash in.
> Would love to see him headline it there vs Hangman.


Honestly, I think that they're going to do Adam Page vs MJF for the AEW World title at Double or Nothing.


----------



## Prized Fighter

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496931288812425228
Big daddy crack. 🤣


----------



## 3venflow

Cesaro the latest free agent on the market that is sure to tempt Tony Khan despite having a giant roster already. He was working ROH around the time TK was really into that product.


----------



## Prized Fighter

3venflow said:


> Cesaro the latest free agent on the market that is sure to tempt Tony Khan despite having a giant roster already. He was working ROH around the time TK was really into that product.


I can give or take him in AEW, but it would be cool to see the Kings of Wrestling return on the indies. Cesaro's best choice would be to go to NJPW though. He could have some banger matches out there.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> Cesaro the latest free agent on the market that is sure to tempt Tony Khan despite having a giant roster already. He was working ROH around the time TK was really into that product.


cesaro is free??

since when?

i’d like him in aew / was always one of my faves from the old days of watching the fed


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

3venflow said:


> Cesaro the latest free agent on the market that is sure to tempt Tony Khan despite having a giant roster already. He was working ROH around the time TK was really into that product.


There’s a guy I would love to see TK grab.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Dave Meltzer is a dumb ass.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496964297574043649*


----------



## DammitChrist

Keep up the good work, Dave Meltzer!

He's actually the smart historian/journalist worth listening to in his podcasts anyway


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RapShepard said:


>


*This aged so well lmao.*


----------



## Not Lying

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496963275086573572


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Makes 10m in ppv buys

haters: ’cAtEr tO CasHuAls!’


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497176599841677331


----------



## Erik.

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Makes 10m in ppv buys
> 
> haters: ’cAtEr tO CasHuAls!’
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497176599841677331


Highest non-WWE PPV buy rate since October 1999, when WCW Halloween Havoc got 230,000 buys.

Havoc 99 was also the last non-WWE PPV to break 200k+ buys (WCW Mayhem the next month got 200k on the nose).

Really encouraging numbers and trend for AEW's long-term growth.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Erik. said:


> Highest non-WWE PPV buy rate since October 1999, when WCW Halloween Havoc got 230,000 buys.
> 
> Havoc 99 was also the last non-WWE PPV to break 200k+ buys (WCW Mayhem the next month got 200k on the nose).
> 
> Really encouraging numbers and trend for AEW's long-term growth.


its equivalent to 330k WWE network subscribers over the 3 months the PPV services


----------



## RiverFenix

Half the gross goes to the PPV provider though. I still think PPV's are old way of doing business and that you should be looking to televise your best events. PPV's are like paywalling Season Finales or the Superbowl after the regular season runs on free tv.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

RiverFenix said:


> Half the gross goes to the PPV provider though. I still think PPV's are old way of doing business and that you should be looking to televise your best events. PPV's are like paywalling Season Finales or the Superbowl after the regular season runs on free tv.


but this is why they have big matches and tv specials - and then people complain ‘that should be on ppv’


----------



## Erik.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497179858924883970
Wrestling is dead though apparently.


----------



## RiverFenix

LifeInCattleClass said:


> but this is why they have big matches and tv specials - and then people complain ‘that should be on ppv’


Well if they have PPV's and these folks are paying for the PPV's I guess that is a legit enough gripe. But if there was four specials built just like PPV's airing on free television yearly I don't think these fans would complain they're not having to pay for the exact payoff they would have seen on a PPV otherwise.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

A 3 hour PPV quality show on TNT or TBS would be better than the tv specials they do.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

wrong thread


----------



## Erik.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497054029318340608


----------



## NamelessJobber

I hope to see Maki in AEW again one day soon 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497313217403846656


----------



## bdon

@LifeInCattleClass @Prosper @Two Sheds @shandcraig

Around the 25 minute mark, QT talks about training Shaq. He says it was Shaq’s idea to pay homage to Brodie Lee with the Powerbomb spot.

PROOF THAT CODY NO SOLD A FUCKING HOMAGE TO BRODIE LEE. FUCKING COCKSUCKING ASSHOLE!!!

I’m so glad he’s fucking gone.


----------



## bdon

On a positive note, QT takes it in good stride that he knows it is job to be a heel who gets his shit kicked in…

Finishing up, and he’s a far more self-aware and funny guy than I give him credit for.

He still does not belong in the formatting business or in such bigger storylines and matches as he is.


----------



## American_Nightmare

I wonder what the chances are of Khan buying Ring Of Honor from Sinclair.


----------



## DammitChrist

bdon said:


> @LifeInCattleClass @Prosper @Two Sheds @shandcraig
> 
> Around the 25 minute mark, QT talks about training Shaq. He says it was Shaq’s idea to pay homage to Brodie Lee with the Powerbomb spot.
> 
> PROOF THAT CODY NO SOLD A FUCKING HOMAGE TO BRODIE LEE. FUCKING COCKSUCKING ASSHOLE!!!
> 
> I’m so glad he’s fucking gone.


Cody Rhodes is awesome, and is STILL a big loss to this company (even despite their entertaining/good product atm).


----------



## Erik.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497626917771833344


----------



## MaseMan

To be honest, Danielson/Moxley and company vs Elite/Bullet Club based on that sort of concept could be very cool.


----------



## Prized Fighter

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498036441754046471
Proud of the champ here.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Prized Fighter said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498036441754046471
> Proud of the champ here.


*That's one thing I won't shit on Hangman for. Good for him.*


----------



## shandcraig

bdon said:


> @LifeInCattleClass @Prosper @Two Sheds @shandcraig
> 
> Around the 25 minute mark, QT talks about training Shaq. He says it was Shaq’s idea to pay homage to Brodie Lee with the Powerbomb spot.
> 
> PROOF THAT CODY NO SOLD A FUCKING HOMAGE TO BRODIE LEE. FUCKING COCKSUCKING ASSHOLE!!!
> 
> I’m so glad he’s fucking gone.


Lol, I hate to bring this to your attention. Sadly that cock sucker will make his worked return in some form As always bing the only person getting booked with some magical first class story. Well everyone else is booked like a generic indy dork.

If it's a face return I bet aew idiots will cheer for him. Likely won't past and back to booing lol


----------



## Cult03

shandcraig said:


> Lol, I hate to bring this to your attention. Sadly that cock sucker will make his worked return in some form *As always bing the only person getting booked with some magical first class story. Well everyone else is booked like a generic indy dork.*
> 
> If it's a face return I bet aew idiots will cheer for him. Likely won't past and back to booing lol


I don't really think that's on Cody when the roster is essentially booking themselves? He might not be a superstar but he knows exactly how to act like one and books himself well enough compared to the rest of the roster. Other wrestlers could learn from this, but they just want to be seen as indy dorks forever.


----------



## NamelessJobber

Do you think we could see session Moth in AEW? 


__
http://instagr.am/p/CadmzHUlvmi/


----------



## MaseMan

That "strong" Russian economy is in free-fall this morning, and the ruble is literally worth a penny (Google it). Good on Hangman for calling out Glenn Jacobs' idiocy.


----------



## 3venflow

Time to get some talent exchange really going. Send some talent to tour with NJPW and hone their craft.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498286441482240002
Two years since one of the greatest tag matches of all time.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498271732687196162


----------



## Ultimo Duggan

Gargano is taking bookings now. He can be another member of Best Friends! They could also split up with OC & Yuta & Gargano vs Trent & Chuck & Rocky…that could be some really fun undercard stuff.

YOU MUST PROVIDE THE POPULATION WITH WHAT THEY LIKE!!! - Excalibur


----------



## Prosper

3venflow said:


> Time to get some talent exchange really going. Send some talent to tour with NJPW and hone their craft.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498286441482240002
> Two years since one of the greatest tag matches of all time.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498271732687196162


Its about time, if not for COVID we would have gotten Tanahashi and Okada by now you would think. Tanahashi sent in that whole video around All Out time starting speculations that Mox vs Tanahashi was the plan, but they couldn't follow up on it.


----------



## ABH-22

CM Punk, Bryan Danielson alongside Briscoes and Samoa Joe have been inducted into the ROH hall of fame, smells of Tony Khan


----------



## Cult03

3venflow said:


> Time to get some talent exchange really going. Send some talent to tour with NJPW and hone their craft.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498286441482240002
> Two years since one of the greatest tag matches of all time.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498271732687196162


NJPW shouldn't be helping AEW. AEW is a massive reason NJPW has lost popularity in recent times, taking their stars. The same can be said for ROH. AEW is entirely the reason ROH is dead.


----------



## 3venflow

Cult03 said:


> NJPW shouldn't be helping AEW. AEW is a massive reason NJPW has lost popularity in recent times, taking their stars.


New Japan and AEW have a healthy relationship now and want to work together, so what happened in the past is pretty much water under the bridge. Harold Meij was the one who took most offense and is gone now. Plus, AEW has treated New Japan talent pretty well - midcard KENTA even got a main event in his one and only appearance. The uncles like Nagata and Kojima were portrayed as bigger deals in AEW than they are these days in New Japan.

AEW has a gold mine of talent New Japan would surely love to tap into. New Japan has some of the best workers in the world, but not the biggest roster. Someone like Danielson in the G1 or Punk and Omega at a Dome show would be good for them. Even lesser used guys, someone like Tony Nese in the BOSJ, would freshen things up as it's gotten pretty stale there.

Also, I wouldn't say New Japan has definitively lost popularity in Japan. It's still number one by a long shot. Covid hit them like everyone else, but they have retained all of their native stars. Their attendances have been small due to social distancing rules and limited capacities. In the US, their popularity was affected though.


----------



## LongPig666

Cult03 said:


> AEW is entirely the reason ROH is dead.


Stop lying, it makes you look like a liar.

1. RoH is NOT dead. It is having a Supercard of Honor this year.
2. The pandemic and creative were responsible for its attendance drop after 2019.
3. While Cody and The Elite leaving was a blow, it was only temporary.
4. The biggest blow post 2019 was the Scurl and #speakingout movement because it ended the headway Scurl made with NWA.

On the whole it was the pandemic that did the most damage.

Please think before you post!


----------



## Prized Fighter

Cult03 said:


> NJPW shouldn't be helping AEW. AEW is a massive reason NJPW has lost popularity in recent times, taking their stars. The same can be said for ROH. AEW is entirely the reason ROH is dead.


Bwhahahahaha. Stop this. None of this is true.

NJPW and ROH were hurt almost entirely by the pandemic. NJPW is working with silent crowds and a lack of cross over opportunities from wrestler in the US. If travel was available NJPW would have Mox, Archer, Bucks, Kenny, Bryan, FTR and possibly even Punk doing stints over there. AEW using Kenta, Jay White, Hikuleo and Suzuki is the only thing giving them their biggest exposure in the US. Impact is also doing a really nice job, but to less viewers.

ROH isn't dead, but their restructuring is because they didn't run a show in front of fans for a year and half. At some point the costs add up and the their was no new revenue to compensate. Not to mention the Kelly Klein concussion stuff, Marty Scrull being a creep and them losing all cross over opportunities with NWA/NJPW. That also doesn't include all of the guys who left for NXT that cut ROH depth down.

I don't deny that The Elite leaving hurt NJPW and ROH from a talent perspective, but those shows had to see it coming. There were rumors of all of them either starting their own company or going to WWE. Those guys took the best deals for them. If NJPW and ROH weren't willing to pay up, then they have to be prepared to lose guys. Similar to Cody currently. If TK isn't going to pay Cody the money he is looking for and WWE is, then the decision is pretty easy.


----------



## omaroo

Prized Fighter said:


> Bwhahahahaha. Stop this. None of this is true.
> 
> NJPW and ROH were hurt almost entirely by the pandemic. NJPW is working with silent crowds and a lack of cross over opportunities from wrestler in the US. If travel was available NJPW would have Mox, Archer, Bucks, Kenny, Bryan, FTR and possibly even Punk doing stints over there. AEW using Kenta, Jay White, Hikuleo and Suzuki is the only thing giving them their biggest exposure in the US. Impact is also doing a really nice job, but to less viewers.
> 
> ROH isn't dead, but their restructuring is because they didn't run a show in front of fans for a year and half. At some point the costs add up and the their was no new revenue to compensate. Not to mention the Kelly Klein concussion stuff, Marty Scrull being a creep and them losing all cross over opportunities with NWA/NJPW. That also doesn't include all of the guys who left for NXT that cut ROH depth down.
> 
> I don't deny that The Elite leaving hurt NJPW and ROH from a talent perspective, but those shows had to see it coming. There were rumors of all of them either starting their own company or going to WWE. Those guys took the best deals for them. If NJPW and ROH weren't willing to pay up, then they have to be prepared to lose guys. Similar to Cody currently. If TK isn't going to pay Cody the money he is looking for and WWE is, then the decision is pretty easy.


It's sad trolls and haters haven't got anything better to do than coming in here spouting their vile.


----------



## Erik.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498461446442790917
Love this.


----------



## 3venflow

*Chris Jericho on the possibility of an AEW vs. NJPW Supershow*: “As soon as Japan opens up a little bit more, I can see a huge New Japan vs. AEW Supershow. Like I said, Canada’s a complete no-brainer, because I think there are probably six or seven cities there that we could do huge business in. Because I believe that on TSN, the Canadian Sports Network, our ratings are the highest wrestling ratings out of any company, AEW Dynamite [has the highest ratings], you know that people are ready for us to go there as well. We’re excited, too, because then also, on top of that, there’s so many places we haven’t even been in the states yet.”









411MANIA | Chris Jericho Discusses Possibility Of Future AEW vs. NJPW Supershow


Chris Jericho recently appeared on FITE in Focus, and he discussed the possibility of an AEW vs. NJPW supershow.




411mania.com


----------



## RiverFenix

I desperately want AEW in Seattle/Washington State so we can get Danielson vs Allin. They've basically said they're holding that match off for that debut.

Montreal, Calgary and Toronto all no-brainers for Canada stops. Please no MTL screw job references/call backs though.


----------



## Cult03

LongPig666 said:


> Stop lying, it makes you look like a liar.
> 
> 1. RoH is NOT dead. It is having a Supercard of Honor this year.
> 2. The pandemic and creative were responsible for its attendance drop after 2019.
> 3. While Cody and The Elite leaving was a blow, it was only temporary.
> 4. The biggest blow post 2019 was the Scurl and #speakingout movement because it ended the headway Scurl made with NWA.
> 
> On the whole it was the pandemic that did the most damage.
> 
> Please think before you post!


Yeah, sure. 

1. ROH is obviously alive and well. 
2. Attendance and viewers dropped, the pandemic didn't stop people from watching their shows. Losing worthwhile talent did.
3. Seems like it was more than temporary to me, considering they're no longer doing anything weekly.
4. They were already struggling and had very few worthwhile performers before Scurl got outed.


----------



## shandcraig

Bryan's heel interviews nerdy, this is not great heel work. I guess for 2022 fan standards. Hopefully I'm wrong


----------



## yeahbaby!

Erik. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498461446442790917
> Love this.


Begs the question why haven't they hired Nash yet? He'd be a great GM, just come out and make smarky comments while drunk and stoned = money. Literally have him hold a glass of Merlot. Make a match every now and them. Just have him roll out in a motorized wheelchair so reduced risk of quad tearing. In AEW style don't even reference or explain the wheelchair in any way.

Now as I've mentioned the guy the opportunity to post this can't be resisted:


----------



## 3venflow

Kingston and Garcia teaming in NJPW Strong is weird considering their recent feud in AEW.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498841005877239808


----------



## Ultimo Duggan

3venflow said:


> Kingston and Garcia teaming in NJPW Strong is weird considering their recent feud in AEW.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498841005877239808


Kingston got himself a taste…and he wanted more.


----------



## Erik.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499010863449231366


----------



## Outlaw91

Cult03 said:


> NJPW shouldn't be helping AEW. AEW is a massive reason NJPW has lost popularity in recent times, taking their stars. The same can be said for ROH. AEW is entirely the reason ROH is dead.


NJPW’s and ROH's problems have nothing to do with AEW. They were hit hard by the pandemic and ROH was also very bad before it.
There was only one person in NJPW who didn't want to work with AEW but now that Meij is gone, the issue is gone too. Omega, Cody, Bucks, Page etc. also wanted to work tours for NJPW but Meij wouldn't allow it.
By the way NJPW and ROH would have never sold out MSG if it wasn't for those guys, just look at what happened to AAA when they tried to book MSG. 
AEW actually gave both companies a good momentum but they didn't know how to properly use it.
Perhaps AEW could help both again, with some kind of super show.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

😆
*

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498912338400972802

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498900544672473089*


----------



## 3venflow

Ethan Page is moving to America.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499131493632950273


----------



## Sad Panda

Kevin Nashb


The Legit Lioness said:


> 😆
> *
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498912338400972802
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498900544672473089*


Daaaaaamn


----------



## Ultimo Duggan

3venflow said:


> Ethan Page is moving to America.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499131493632950273


WALTER put off moving to America until just recently. Hopefully Ethan Oage isn’t moving for the same reason that WALTER eventually did.


----------



## Tell it like it is

It's great to see that Japanese fans enjoy AEW and liked Tony Khan's announcement


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

Tell it like it is said:


> It's great to see that Japanese fans enjoy AEW and liked Tony Khan's announcement
> View attachment 117821


but but nobody cares about Ring of Honor right?


----------



## RiverFenix

So was Jay Lethal signed with this deal in the works? To make sure he didn't sign elsewhere in the interim.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

RiverFenix said:


> So was Jay Lethal signed with this deal in the works? To make sure he didn't sign elsewhere in the interim.


i 100% think the talks have been since then / buying a company is a long process

think TK must’ve started speaking to them almost right after all the contract releases


----------



## MaseMan

I think that's absolutely why Lethal was signed...maybe Danhausen as well.


----------



## 3venflow

Jericho priming himself for another main event run.


----------



## Erik.

3venflow said:


> Jericho priming himself for another main event run.
> 
> View attachment 117883


Can tell that Jericho being in hospital recently absolutely scared the shit out of him.

He's done an incredible job.


----------



## Sad Panda

Erik. said:


> Can tell that Jericho being in hospital recently absolutely scared the shit out of him.
> 
> He's done an incredible job.


Did he disclose why he was in the hospital?


----------



## Erik.

Sad Panda said:


> Did he disclose why he was in the hospital?


Other than "non COVID related" I don't believe it was ever confirmed.

Probably dehydration and exhaustion. Dude works like a monster.


----------



## RiverFenix

What matches are in AEW that you want to see Jericho in though? Jericho vs American Dragon of course but outside of that one none of the new hires really scream Jericho match. Does Jericho vs Cole do it for some folks? Cole/reDRagon vs Inner Circle?


----------



## Sad Panda

Erik. said:


> Other than "non COVID related" I don't believe it was ever confirmed.
> 
> Probably dehydration and exhaustion. Dude works like a monster.


Absolutely, guys like Jericho don’t sleep. 

The shape he has gotten himself in is quite impressive considering the time frame. I feel like out of shape Jericho became in shape Jericho in a 2 week span. I don’t remember a long layoff for him. It’s gotta just be me.


----------



## Erik.

Sad Panda said:


> Absolutely, guys like Jericho don’t sleep.
> 
> The shape he has gotten himself in is quite impressive considering the time frame. I feel like out of shape Jericho became in shape Jericho in a 2 week span. I don’t remember a long layoff for him. It’s gotta just be me.


I personally hope it's alcohol related and he saw what Moxley went through, saw the shape he got himself in and made a conscious effort to try and go easy on the booze. 

Just removing alcohol from his everyday life would have seen a huge improvement.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Seriously, props to Jericho for this transformation. Hopefully Adam Cole is next.







*


----------



## Prosper

RiverFenix said:


> What matches are in AEW that you want to see Jericho in though? Jericho vs American Dragon of course but outside of that one none of the new hires really scream Jericho match. Does Jericho vs Cole do it for some folks? Cole/reDRagon vs Inner Circle?


Jericho vs PAC
Jericho vs Punk
Jericho vs Bryan
Jericho vs Omega (again)

All of these matches would be interesting assuming that Jericho goes heel again.


----------



## Erik.

Prosper said:


> Jericho vs PAC
> Jericho vs Punk
> Jericho vs Bryan
> Jericho vs Omega (again)
> 
> All of these matches would be interesting assuming that Jericho goes heel again.


Wouldn't mind Miro vs Jericho with Miro absolutely obliterating him. 

Judas... God... It sorta links. Ha


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Someone made this just for me 🤣







*


----------



## 3venflow

This is the kind of sequence that is why I think AEW needs to try and send young women to Stardom for extended stays. The fluidity of it is something you rarely see among American female wrestlers. A lot to be learnt there in terms of transitions, chaining stuff together and moving smoothly around the ring.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499508498731782145


----------



## Prized Fighter

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499759870458880000
I don't care which company it is with, I would watch these two be a duo called Absolute Bosses.


----------



## rbl85

3venflow said:


> This is the kind of sequence that is why I think AEW needs to try and send young women to Stardom for extended stays. The fluidity of it is something you rarely see among American female wrestlers. A lot to be learnt there in terms of transitions, chaining stuff together and moving smoothly around the ring.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499508498731782145


Crazy when you know that AZM is 19


----------



## Tell it like it is

Omega is a dream match for a lot of wrestlers


----------



## Ultimo Duggan

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i 100% think the talks have been since then / buying a company is a long process
> 
> think TK must’ve started speaking to them almost right after all the contract releases


ROH doesn’t t need Lethal as much as they need the champions. The current ROH champs are Bandido, Gresham, Briscoes, Deona Purrazzo, Josh Woods and maybe even TV Champ Rhett Titus


----------



## TD Stinger

Kenny, especially a fully healthy one, would bounce and bump around like crazy for Keith. I'd love to see that match.


----------



## Elitest

TD Stinger said:


> Kenny, especially a fully healthy one, would bounce and bump around like crazy for Keith. I'd love to see that match.


i think he will slow down when he returns for two reasons. he won't want to injure himself again as he realises he's getting older and because he likes to troll the trolls. there's been a lot of talk about his style recently on twitter and i think he will try show that he can work a slow more full on style.


----------



## Elitest

3venflow said:


> This is the kind of sequence that is why I think AEW needs to try and send young women to Stardom for extended stays. The fluidity of it is something you rarely see among American female wrestlers. A lot to be learnt there in terms of transitions, chaining stuff together and moving smoothly around the ring.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499508498731782145


i saw a tiktok with some stunt men and women yesterday doing a fight sequence and thought i would love to see that style in wrestling. it looked amazing!


----------



## 3venflow

Cody is gone but still getting more AEW action figures (I guess they were manufactured already).


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500159605325897734

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500161217461161996


----------



## DammitChrist

At this point, I think Cody Rhodes is going to join and help out with ROH.


----------



## Outlaw91

3venflow said:


> Jericho priming himself for another main event run.
> 
> View attachment 117883


Wasn't he body shaming Eddie Kingston recently?


----------



## 3venflow

-1 got his own action figure in a set with his dad.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500182220207763459


----------



## Erik.

Another glow up.


----------



## RapShepard

Erik. said:


> Another glow up.


That new look is unsettling lol. Props on the weight loss though


----------



## RiverFenix

Good on him heathwise of course, but I like his old "look"better. Looks rather generic now.


----------



## The One

3venflow said:


> -1 got his own action figure in a set with his dad.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500182220207763459


That kid has good family in AEW.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

RapShepard said:


> That new look is unsettling lol. Props on the weight loss though


it looks like he is going to corner you in a trucker toilet and daddy you


----------



## TD Stinger

Miz is next.


----------



## DammitChrist

TD Stinger said:


> Miz is next.


Even if The Miz doesn't end up in AEW somehow, we still have MJF who could technically count as filling his spot


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

This shit has been haunting me - i’ve watched this 20 times easy


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500661549148643328


----------



## Prized Fighter

LifeInCattleClass said:


> This shit has been haunting me - i’ve watched this 20 times easy
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500661549148643328


Miseria Cantare was high up on my list of things I wanted when Punk came back, but seeing him pull it out last night was special. After all the call backs to his ROH days during this feud and Khan purchasing ROH this week, it felt so perfect. I never thought I would get American Dragon Bryan Danielson or ROH CM Punk on a big stage. For someone who watched ROH at the beginning, it gave me goosebumps.


----------



## TD Stinger

Prized Fighter said:


> Miseria Cantare was high up on my list of things I wanted when Punk came back, but seeing him pull it out last night was special. After all the call backs to his ROH days during this feud and Khan purchasing ROH this week, it felt so perfect. I never thought I would get American Dragon Bryan Danielson or ROH CM Punk on a big stage. For someone who watched ROH at the beginning, it gave me goosebumps.


And then you had an asshole like me who never really saw a lot of ROH be like "the fuck is this song?" Lol


----------



## Prized Fighter

TD Stinger said:


> And then you had an asshole like me who never really saw a lot of ROH be like "the fuck is this song?" Lol


And that is OK. It was a nice personal touch for me, but I can understand people not getting a reference from almost 20 years ago. Lol

I am also an AFI fan, so the song by itself boa pretty badass.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

Did not watch Punks ROH days but was fortunate enough to surf the web for great theme songs a long time ago.
Instantly recognized that music.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

TD Stinger said:


> And then you had an asshole like me who never really saw a lot of ROH be like "the fuck is this song?" Lol


i never watched him in ROH, but i knew he had this song, so i kinda knew what was happening

but all that aside - just look at that entrance mate, it was special


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

For the BTE fans - real cool ending / they kinda show that the gear Hangman was wearing was Young Bucks inspired

the gang is getting back together y’all


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Tony's already spreading himself too thin and now he's claiming he'll book ROH too. Yeesh. Just give the book to an old ROH guy or something. I'd also love to see Don Callis get Rampage or the YouTube shows.

On a different note, it's time for a 5-10 minute Sting AEW title match.



LifeInCattleClass said:


> This shit has been haunting me - i’ve watched this 20 times easy
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500661549148643328


Just wish he was blonde for the full Steve Corino inspired bloodbath.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

If they gonna have a AEW Title Match with Sting at some point make sure he faces champ MJF.


----------



## RiverFenix

GNKenny said:


> Tony's already spreading himself too thin and now he's claiming he'll book ROH too. Yeesh. Just give the book to an old ROH guy or something. I'd also love to see Don Callis get Rampage or the YouTube shows.
> 
> On a different note, it's time for a 5-10 minute Sting AEW title match.
> 
> 
> Just wish he was blonde for the full Steve Corino inspired bloodbath.


I don't think he'll book as much as sign off on any booking. He wants to make sure guys booked there are guys he has designs on for the main roster. Doesn't want a guy pushed there one way who he sees another way or doesn't see it in.

Who currently under AEW contracts are likely bound for RoH? Garcia and Moriarty are quick names but are they locked in or already seen as above it? 2.0, Aaron Solo, Alan Angels, Ogogo, Brock Anderson, Big Shotty Lee, Jake Atlas, AQA, Red Velvet. Have to worry about making it TOO AEW. Khan should sign 10-15 from the final ROH roster to give it continuity. Lethal obviously goes back, sign Dem Boys, Bandito, Rush, Dragon Lee, Greshem, Woods(seems likely). Trish Adora, Session Moth, Kaun all worked Dark on jobber duty since RoH shut down - seems AEW had eyes on them.


----------



## Prosper

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501211256144941062
Happy International Women's Day to all the women who may be on WF.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501556041108103168
*That's why Jade is getting pushed over someone like Serena. Pure technical wrestling isn't bringing back any lapsed fans.*



3venflow said:


> This is the kind of sequence that is why I think AEW needs to try and send young women to Stardom for extended stays. The fluidity of it is something you rarely see among American female wrestlers. A lot to be learnt there in terms of transitions, chaining stuff together and moving smoothly around the ring.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499508498731782145


*I know you said rarely and not never, but i just want to point out that Sasha Banks does sequences like this with Asuka all the time. Most of the other girls can't keep up with her. She'd kill it in Stardom.*


----------



## DammitChrist

Pushing Serena Deeb would be what’s best for the division, and for the fans


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Both wrong - Serena vs Jade is best for business


----------



## Prized Fighter

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Both wrong - Serena vs Jade is best for business


You spelled Kris Statlander vs Jade wrong.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Prized Fighter said:


> You spelled Kris Statlander vs Jade wrong.


i am bad at spelling

but i think you spelled ‘three-way’ wrong


----------



## Prized Fighter

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i am bad at spelling
> 
> but i think you spelled ‘three-way’ wrong


My three ways always have a "vs" in them.


----------



## 3venflow

Considering their relationship with TJPW, AEW needs to be booking her when she's Stateside. She's by far their best wrestler and as good as most in Stardom. TJPW is full of cutesy and comedic wrestlers, but Miyu is a serious asskicker.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501653147512492034


----------



## bdon

How the fuck is Cornette going to say he thought Adam Cole would provide Page with some psychology? I’m genuinely goddamn curious. Those that watch Jim more than I, can you PLEASE explain to me how he thinks this mf’er presents good psychology at 5’8” and 160 fucking pounds?

I had to instantly turn it off. Not worth listening to any further.


----------



## DammitChrist

The big clown with glasses in that video is never worth listening to at this point. He's a joke.


----------



## RapShepard

bdon said:


> How the fuck is Cornette going to say he thought Adam Cole would provide Page with some psychology? I’m genuinely goddamn curious. Those that watch Jim more than I, can you PLEASE explain to me how he thinks this mf’er presents good psychology at 5’8” and 160 fucking pounds?
> 
> I had to instantly turn it off. Not worth listening to any further.


He was a Stan for Cole prior to him going to AEW and pairing with the Buck's and Kenny


----------



## rbl85

All Cole NXT takeovers matches were all just spotfest


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

💀

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502108147741339650


----------



## bdon

RapShepard said:


> He was a Stan for Cole prior to him going to AEW and pairing with the Buck's and Kenny


And..? Him being away from the Bucks and Kenny doesn’t change the fact he was still 5’9” at best and 160 pounds. He fucking sucks. Bad.

Vince was right. Adam Cole would be a great manager. And y’all should know how much it pains me to say Vince was right about anything.


----------



## RapShepard

bdon said:


> And..? Him being away from the Bucks and Kenny doesn’t change the fact he was still 5’9” at best and 160 pounds. He fucking sucks. Bad.
> 
> Vince was right. Adam Cole would be a great manager. And y’all should know how much it pains me to say Vince was right about anything.


Oh I was just answering the question lol. Cole has been wrestling the same and was clearly the same size before AEW. But Cornette's real or kayfabe hate for Kenny and The Bucks means he now has to pretend some of Cole's flaws are new and only caused by being with his friends.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

My boy gets no respect - but this is true


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502273047897722882


----------



## Prized Fighter

Fightful is reporting that AEW won't be signing the Briscoes because someone high up in Warner Media is against it due to their past homophobic tweets.

That really sucks since they have apologize for those tweets and done well to make amends.


----------



## 3venflow

Terrible news. They have redeemed themselves since then and have worked with LGBT talent in the back at ROH. Cancel culture doesn't allow people to change their ways it seems. TK probably wants them in AEW, I guess he can still have them in ROH if the person in question isn't part of that setup.

Pretty sure Nyla Rose made fun of a disabled person not too long ago - so where does the buck stop?


----------



## RiverFenix

But Mike Tyson on TNT is a-ok.

Tony Khan personally purchased RoH, so it ha s zero connection to AEW as a company or TNT. I could absolutely see RoH sign The Briscoes and then have the waiting dream matches there.


----------



## 3venflow

Tessa and the Briscoes are two acts (three talents) that would genuinely improve AEW (also two who don't have any WWE labels attached to them), something that is hard to achieve now with a roster like their own. Maybe there is some merit in Tessa not being employed if she hasn't faced the controversy, but no reason not to sign the Briscoes.


----------



## Erik.

I imagine the confederate flags probably don't help their case


----------



## Cydewonder

Well, looks like the forum is almost sold out guess I logged in to late to get good seats. Maybe next time '


----------



## Erik.

RiverFenix said:


> But Mike Tyson on TNT is a-ok.


Big enough star to overshadowed any nastiness, I assume. 

Supported charities geared towards differently abled children (amongst many others) since he was a young phenom, fought Roy Jones Jr. and donated most of his $10 million purse to charity. 

There is always some good with the bad.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

RiverFenix said:


> But Mike Tyson on TNT is a-ok.
> 
> Tony Khan personally purchased RoH, so it ha s zero connection to AEW as a company or TNT. I could absolutely see RoH sign The Briscoes and then have the waiting dream matches there.


The people on Twitter and Social Media won't make that distinction and won't give a shit. As far as they are concerned Tony is in charge of both and he makes the hirings. Don't believe me? Ask those on the forum about it.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Hope Tony books Kenneth Omega vs Jeffrey Nero Hardy on Dynamite for me like he did Dustin vs Danielson.


----------



## Prized Fighter

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502376913578438659
Add QT Marshall to the list of guys who have heard the internet and made changes to their appearance.


----------



## RiverFenix

I think the AEW lockerroom learned about TRT.


----------



## 3venflow

Kenny vs. Naito, run back their trio of classics!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502472684671807500


----------



## Tell it like it is

3venflow said:


> Kenny vs. Naito, run back their trio of classics!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502472684671807500


I still can't believe that Omega and Naito didn't get a proper feud.


----------



## DammitChrist

3venflow said:


> Kenny vs. Naito, run back their trio of classics!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502472684671807500


Kenny Omega teasing a(nother) potential match with Tetsuya Naito???

Take my fucking money! 

Edit:

Both men are my top favorites too. I saw their G1 finals match from 2017 just a few months ago, and it was excellent!!


----------



## DammitChrist

Swerve Strickland and Jay White both just put on a banger tonight on NJPW Strong!

I strongly recommend watching this match, especially to anyone who may not have been as impressed with Swerve Strickland's match against Tony Nese last night on Rampage (which was still good to me).

I thought White/Strickland topped last night's match


----------



## MaseMan

Speaking of Jay White, why haven't we seen him again on any AEW shows? He had the one heck of a match against Trent, and we haven't seen or heard from him since.


----------



## Prized Fighter

Hey, if they want to go back to WWE, then....


----------



## 3venflow

MaseMan said:


> Speaking of Jay White, why haven't we seen him again on any AEW shows? He had the one heck of a match against Trent, and we haven't seen or heard from him since.


This is one of the things that irritates me about AEW. They can showcase a wrestler and then... nada. White is an elite level worker and with the correct build could've been fast tracked into a world title match against Hangman. White plays the conniving heel so well that it would've made for a great good vs. evil scenario between the current Bullet Club leader and former Bullet Club member. All it'd take are some marquee wins and video packages of him leading the Bullet Club and pinning Omega, Okada and Tanahashi. New Japan is strict about who they allow to lose matches but I can't see them denying White a big match loss on the right stage. In the meantime, Jay is on IMPACT and NJPW Strong. He's had really good matches with Swerve, Lethal, Shelley (this match RULED) and even Eric Young.


----------



## rbl85

3venflow said:


> This is one of the things that irritates me about AEW. They can showcase a wrestler and then... nada. White is an elite level worker and with the correct build could've been fast tracked into a world title match against Hangman. White plays the conniving heel so well that it would've made for a great good vs. evil scenario between the current Bullet Club leader and former Bullet Club member. All it'd take are some marquee wins and video packages of him leading the Bullet Club and pinning Omega, Okada and Tanahashi. New Japan is strict about who they allow to lose matches but I can't see them denying White a big match loss on the right stage. In the meantime, Jay is on IMPACT and NJPW Strong. He's had really good matches with Swerve, Lethal, Shelley (this match RULED) and even Eric Young.


AEW can only book White when NJPW allow them to do it


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Britt Baker had one of the longest lines for this event. She posted it in her Instagram stories.

















Watch this story by Britt Baker on Instagram before it disappears.


384k Followers, 2,288 Following, 1,208 Posts




instagram.com




*


----------



## Prized Fighter

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Britt Baker had one of the longest lines for this event. She posted it in her Instagram stories.
> View attachment 118479
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch this story by Britt Baker on Instagram before it disappears.
> 
> 
> 384k Followers, 2,288 Following, 1,208 Posts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> instagram.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The lineup for that event is pretty crazy overall.


----------



## 3venflow

FTR/AAA spoiler:



Spoiler



FTR retained the AAA tag belts over Dragon Lee & Dralistico in Mexico tonight. They ought to defend these more in AEW.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1503176797084598282


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1503402550992994308


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Bte


----------



## Erik.

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Bte


Interesting happenings in the Dark Order for people who like them (or don't mind them).

Just a hunch but it seems like Reynold is still upset about being pushed at Revolution. I think he's going to start realising that Hangman is actually a pretty poor friend. Reynolds will end up being right but the rest of the Dark Order don't know that yet. It'll drive Reynolds out of the group, potentially a small one off Reynolds vs. Page match on Dynamite or Rampage and then the Dark Order will eventually split and they'll all go their separate ways.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Erik. said:


> Interesting happenings in the Dark Order for people who like them (or don't mind them).
> 
> Just a hunch but it seems like Reynold is still upset about being pushed at Revolution. I think he's going to start realising that Hangman is actually a pretty poor friend. Reynolds will end up being right but the rest of the Dark Order don't know that yet. It'll drive Reynolds out of the group, potentially a small one off Reynolds vs. Page match on Dynamite or Rampage and then the Dark Order will eventually split and they'll all go their separate ways.


i like it cause i really like Reynolds

i know people don’t rate him, but since he got the long bois and the wet hair - i dunno, he feels a little more like a star


----------



## Lorromire

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i like it cause i really like Reynolds
> 
> i know people don’t rate him, but since he got the long bois and the wet hair - i dunno, he feels a little more like a star


I love the dude. Has a nice amount of charisma in that dry type of way.


----------



## Erik.

WOR: "AEW Revolution has incredibly big late buys and is now guaranteed to be 2nd biggest AEW PPV of all time!" 

Says the minimum buy rate would be 165,000 - 170,000 buys and will probably be higher than that.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Erik. said:


> WOR: "AEW Revolution has incredibly big late buys and is now guaranteed to be 2nd biggest AEW PPV of all time!"
> 
> Says the minimum buy rate would be 165,000 - 170,000 buys and will probably be higher than that.


THANKS HANGMAN!


----------



## Erik.

LifeInCattleClass said:


> THANKS HANGMAN!


World champion PPV buy rate average:

*Jericho* - 102,500
*Moxley* - 110,000
*Omega* - 156,250
*Hangman* - 165,000*

Need to make sure that PPV feud heading into Double or Nothing is compelling.


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1503764851780247559
This is a shame but Cobb has become _so_ good in NJPW and I'd like to see him appear again in AEW.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1503764851780247559
> This is a shame but Cobb has become _so_ good in NJPW and I'd like to see him appear again in AEW.


i thought he had a deal on the table and decided NJPW was the place he wanted to be

at least that was the story back then

guess it was either wrong then, or he changed it a little bit to make it more 'open'


----------



## Prized Fighter

Erik. said:


> World champion PPV buy rate average:
> 
> *Jericho* - 102,500
> *Moxley* - 110,000
> *Omega* - 156,250
> *Hangman* - 165,000*
> 
> Need to make sure that PPV feud heading into Double or Nothing is compelling.


I will never be a person that pins drawing power on one person. Especially in a company that doesn't make their top champion the main focus. So this information just looks like AEW growth to me.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1503835748495155208


----------



## MaseMan

Guessing nothing comes of it, but Britt Baker vs Trish Stratus would be a dream match.


----------



## Geert Wilders

Trish Stratus has gotten hotter as she’s gotten older


----------



## 3venflow

Is Trish under a WWE legends contract? If not, no reason TK couldn't try throwing some money at her to face Britt in a special attraction match after Britt drops the title.


----------



## DammitChrist

3venflow said:


> Is Trish under a WWE legends contract? If not, no reason TK couldn't try throwing some money at her to face Britt in a special attraction match after Britt drops the title.


Trish Stratus is apparently not contracted with WWE (at least as of a few weeks ago).


----------



## Erik.

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/tfg0lu

This is incredible.

Man, what a great feud.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504166396061696009
*Oh boy, another ref that will be taught to ignore all tag team rules. *


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

Trish in AEW would be Fire! I need Trish vs Baker right now!!!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504213215915528195


----------



## 3venflow

^^ That's a completely in-character tweet, not surprising _that_ weirdo who only wants one promotion to exist would misinterpret it though. Kaz only just signed a new contract extension with AEW and he tweeted this days ago:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502344019094867969


----------



## DammitChrist

Yea, I can see why a lot of people blocked that clown on Twitter. 

On a side note though, it is heartwarming to see Frankie Kazarian pick up plenty of wins lately (even if most of those victories are on YouTube). It just feels right seeing him win


----------



## Garmonbozia

Is Kazarian gonna get a push then...? Maybe a shot at the TNT title?

Britt Baker vs. Trish Stratus would be wild.


----------



## RiverFenix

Trish will never spurn WWE.


----------



## MaseMan

Garmonbozia said:


> Is Kazarian gonna get a push then...? Maybe a shot at the TNT title?


It seems like since SCU broke up they've pretty consistently let Kazarian get a bunch of wins against low carders, then had him put over a bigger name in a title shot, etc. Which is totally a fine way to use him at this point in his career. Maybe they'll let him face Hangman to him over.


----------



## Elitest

The Legit Lioness said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504166396061696009
> *Oh boy, another ref that will be taught to ignore all tag team rules. *


what's her name?


----------



## Elitest

i don't really know where to put this but @Headliner (did that tag right?) just posted 

"The thread is already turning into a mark war so why bother."

and as an australian cricket fan i marked out. Mark Waugh was one of our greatest players. i just love how aew can bring fans of everything together like this


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Jeff Hardy On What's Next Following AEW Debut


Jeff Hardy talks about his AEW debut, his plans for one last run with brother Matt Hardy and what his potential singles theme music could be.




www.wrestlinginc.com




Obviously NMW isn't happening, but I hope "Another Me" does. It's my favourite Jeff Hardy singles theme. Though it was for his heel run and sounded dark enough to suit that character.


----------



## Pizzamorg

Wow been a long time since I was last on this forum. Reading some of my past posts were kinda cringe 👀 The new layout seems pretty horrible too. 😂

Around 2019ish I got so burnt out on wrestling, I was trying to follow way too many promotions and it was just exhausting. However, weirdly - maybe? I bought the new WWE game for a mess around with my friends and it kinda lit a fire in me. I was like... oh yeah, I LOVE wrestling. 

As such, I decided I wanted to try and get back into wrestling again, but this time do it in a way where I still allow myself other hobbies, so I could just enjoy the wrestling and not feel like my hobby was a second job. 

I looked around to see what had changed in the landscape since I bounced off - and because of Covid - it seemed like not a lot. I heard NJPW wasn't in a great place, NXT had been rebranded and the direction shifted, it seemed like a lot of indie promotions I had once followed were basically on life support and somehow the WWE main roster seemed to be mostly running the same feuds it was running when I was last watching years ago. 

As such, I decided to take this opportunity to try and get into AEW instead, which was the new hotness right as I was at my peak burnout, so the hype sorta passed me by. I decided to start from the beginning of Dynamite as I watched bits and pieces of the PPVs before that at the time and it seemed like I didn't need to rewatch them again really to appreciate where Dynamite starts. 

I am currently on the road to Full Gear 2019 and I gotta be honest, given this was like the peak hype period for AEW, I think the product is kinda weirdly... not good? Like the production side feels honestly surprisingly amateurish, the structure of the shows is often a little weird - like you'll have a really great match just randomly in the middle of a show, but it just sorta feels tossed out there so it seems heatless. And that is disregarding the weird way every match is sorta in it's own style. Like it is problematic to try and force everyone to wrestle the same style and pace like in main roster WWE, but it's just as jarring to go from some ten minute long cartwheel no sell fest to two people doing some sort of slow, soft, sloppy main roster WWE match back around to some sort of bloody hardcore match. The tag division is a weird blend of vets and people who seem to have never wrestled before and it is just kinda sad seeing green wrestlers be dragged through matches. Te women's division sucks and a lot of the promo segments are really bad for some reason - like even people I know are good on the mic are just not good here for some reason.

I am gonna give it at least until the PPV since I have gotten this far, but I feel like I am still waiting for things to get good.


----------



## Erik.

Pizzamorg said:


> Wow been a long time since I was last on this forum. Reading some of my past posts were kinda cringe 👀 The new layout seems pretty horrible too. 😂
> 
> Around 2019ish I got so burnt out on wrestling, I was trying to follow way too many promotions and it was just exhausting. However, weirdly - maybe? I bought the new WWE game for a mess around with my friends and it kinda lit a fire in me. I was like... oh yeah, I LOVE wrestling.
> 
> As such, I decided I wanted to try and get back into wrestling again, but this time do it in a way where I still allow myself other hobbies, so I could just enjoy the wrestling and not feel like my hobby was a second job.
> 
> I looked around to see what had changed in the landscape since I bounced off - and because of Covid - it seemed like not a lot. I heard NJPW wasn't in a great place, NXT had been rebranded and the direction shifted, it seemed like a lot of indie promotions I had once followed were basically on life support and somehow the WWE main roster seemed to be mostly running the same feuds it was running when I was last watching years ago.
> 
> As such, I decided to take this opportunity to try and get into AEW instead, which was the new hotness right as I was at my peak burnout, so the hype sorta passed me by. I decided to start from the beginning of Dynamite as I watched bits and pieces of the PPVs before that at the time and it seemed like I didn't need to rewatch them again really to appreciate where Dynamite starts.
> 
> I am currently on the road to Full Gear 2019 and I gotta be honest, given this was like the peak hype period for AEW, I think the product is kinda weirdly... not good? Like the production side feels honestly surprisingly amateurish, the structure of the shows is often a little weird - like you'll have a really great match just randomly in the middle of a show, but it just sorta feels tossed out there so it seems heatless. And that is disregarding the weird way every match is sorta in it's own style. Like it is problematic to try and force everyone to wrestle the same style and pace like in main roster WWE, but it's just as jarring to go from some ten minute long cartwheel no sell fest to two people doing some sort of slow, soft, sloppy main roster WWE match back around to some sort of bloody hardcore match. The tag division is a weird blend of vets and people who seem to have never wrestled before and it is just kinda sad seeing green wrestlers be dragged through matches. Te women's division sucks and a lot of the promo segments are really bad for some reason - like even people I know are good on the mic are just not good here for some reason.
> 
> I am gonna give it at least until the PPV since I have gotten this far, but I feel like I am still waiting for things to get good.


Things get really good round about February 2020. And it's probably the best weekly television in wrestling for years at that point. 

But then the pandemic hits. So you're probably best off just watching the PPVs only from the pandemic era.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Pizzamorg said:


> Wow been a long time since I was last on this forum. Reading some of my past posts were kinda cringe 👀 The new layout seems pretty horrible too. 😂
> 
> Around 2019ish I got so burnt out on wrestling, I was trying to follow way too many promotions and it was just exhausting. However, weirdly - maybe? I bought the new WWE game for a mess around with my friends and it kinda lit a fire in me. I was like... oh yeah, I LOVE wrestling.
> 
> As such, I decided I wanted to try and get back into wrestling again, but this time do it in a way where I still allow myself other hobbies, so I could just enjoy the wrestling and not feel like my hobby was a second job.
> 
> I looked around to see what had changed in the landscape since I bounced off - and because of Covid - it seemed like not a lot. I heard NJPW wasn't in a great place, NXT had been rebranded and the direction shifted, it seemed like a lot of indie promotions I had once followed were basically on life support and somehow the WWE main roster seemed to be mostly running the same feuds it was running when I was last watching years ago.
> 
> As such, I decided to take this opportunity to try and get into AEW instead, which was the new hotness right as I was at my peak burnout, so the hype sorta passed me by. I decided to start from the beginning of Dynamite as I watched bits and pieces of the PPVs before that at the time and it seemed like I didn't need to rewatch them again really to appreciate where Dynamite starts.
> 
> I am currently on the road to Full Gear 2019 and I gotta be honest, given this was like the peak hype period for AEW, I think the product is kinda weirdly... not good? Like the production side feels honestly surprisingly amateurish, the structure of the shows is often a little weird - like you'll have a really great match just randomly in the middle of a show, but it just sorta feels tossed out there so it seems heatless. And that is disregarding the weird way every match is sorta in it's own style. Like it is problematic to try and force everyone to wrestle the same style and pace like in main roster WWE, but it's just as jarring to go from some ten minute long cartwheel no sell fest to two people doing some sort of slow, soft, sloppy main roster WWE match back around to some sort of bloody hardcore match. The tag division is a weird blend of vets and people who seem to have never wrestled before and it is just kinda sad seeing green wrestlers be dragged through matches. Te women's division sucks and a lot of the promo segments are really bad for some reason - like even people I know are good on the mic are just not good here for some reason.
> 
> I am gonna give it at least until the PPV since I have gotten this far, but I feel like I am still waiting for things to get good.


you might’ve started too far back actually - the hype made up for a lot of the amateur stuff at the start

i would fast forward to 2021 as crowds came back if i was you


----------



## Ameer Patel

Pizzamorg said:


> Wow been a long time since I was last on this forum. Reading some of my past posts were kinda cringe 👀 The new layout seems pretty horrible too. 😂
> 
> Around 2019ish I got so burnt out on wrestling, I was trying to follow way too many promotions and it was just exhausting. However, weirdly - maybe? I bought the new WWE game for a mess around with my friends and it kinda lit a fire in me. I was like... oh yeah, I LOVE wrestling.
> 
> As such, I decided I wanted to try and get back into wrestling again, but this time do it in a way where I still allow myself other hobbies, so I could just enjoy the wrestling and not feel like my hobby was a second job.
> 
> I looked around to see what had changed in the landscape since I bounced off - and because of Covid - it seemed like not a lot. I heard NJPW wasn't in a great place, NXT had been rebranded and the direction shifted, it seemed like a lot of indie promotions I had once followed were basically on life support and somehow the WWE main roster seemed to be mostly running the same feuds it was running when I was last watching years ago.
> 
> As such, I decided to take this opportunity to try and get into AEW instead, which was the new hotness right as I was at my peak burnout, so the hype sorta passed me by. I decided to start from the beginning of Dynamite as I watched bits and pieces of the PPVs before that at the time and it seemed like I didn't need to rewatch them again really to appreciate where Dynamite starts.
> 
> I am currently on the road to Full Gear 2019 and I gotta be honest, given this was like the peak hype period for AEW, I think the product is kinda weirdly... not good? Like the production side feels honestly surprisingly amateurish, the structure of the shows is often a little weird - like you'll have a really great match just randomly in the middle of a show, but it just sorta feels tossed out there so it seems heatless. And that is disregarding the weird way every match is sorta in it's own style. Like it is problematic to try and force everyone to wrestle the same style and pace like in main roster WWE, but it's just as jarring to go from some ten minute long cartwheel no sell fest to two people doing some sort of slow, soft, sloppy main roster WWE match back around to some sort of bloody hardcore match. The tag division is a weird blend of vets and people who seem to have never wrestled before and it is just kinda sad seeing green wrestlers be dragged through matches. Te women's division sucks and a lot of the promo segments are really bad for some reason - like even people I know are good on the mic are just not good here for some reason.
> 
> I am gonna give it at least until the PPV since I have gotten this far, but I feel like I am still waiting for things to get good.


Bro you're way too early - I'd start from Punks return in Chicago or maybe Stings Debut if you wanna start when there were a few fans


----------



## 3venflow

Kenny with an elite set-up. Hoping he's back lighting up the ring soon.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504589734013767680


----------



## Pizzamorg

To people saying I went too far back - you might be right to be honest. 

The problem is there seems to be no consensus online as to where a good place to come in from the outside is, so I figured I'd just go from the start. My understanding is when AEW started signing loads of WWE guys, the product changes quite a lot. Some people seem to love it, others seem to hate it, which is also part of the reason I didn't just start with the most recent stuff, cause I wanted to see what AEW was before. 

But, if you're saying all of this stuff is literally worthless, I may jump ahead if you have a better, further along, jumping in point?


----------



## DammitChrist

Pizzamorg said:


> To people saying I went too far back - you might be right to be honest.
> 
> The problem is there seems to be no consensus online as to where a good place to come in from the outside is, so I figured I'd just go from the start. My understanding is when AEW started signing loads of WWE guys, the product changes quite a lot. Some people seem to love it, others seem to hate it, which is also part of the reason I didn't just start with the most recent stuff, cause I wanted to see what AEW was before.
> 
> But, if you're saying all of this stuff is literally worthless, I may jump ahead if you have a better, further along, jumping in point?


In all fairness though, many of us were looking back at AEW's first several months on TV (October 2nd, 2019 through March 11th, 2020) fondly for the longest time throughout the pandemic era with almost no fans in attendance, especially since lively crowds added ALOT to the good product.

Obviously, the tune has changed once CM Punk, Bryan Danielson, and Adam Cole (shortly after crowds returned) joined by All Out 2021 while the rest of the roster continues to get more stacked over time.

I'd say that AEW's gradual development is similar to how the MCU had a very good start early on, but then they took a little while to pace themselves slowly to build up their storylines for different heroes/characters before eventually hitting their hot peak a few years later.

Avengers 2012 is like their 1st super hot peak, so I think AEW's equivalence to that (obviously to a much smaller scale) is All Out 2021 since that's their 1st super hot peak.

If you're a patient fan, then please feel free to continue watching how AEW develops from Day 1 and its early days onwards. It's worth the time since the product since August 2021 has mostly topped their pre-pandemic episodes


----------



## 3venflow

Buddy Matthews had a pretty great match with TJP on MLW Fusion which aired last night (it was taped before Buddy signed fror AEW). 20 minutes long and a nice story to go with the action.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Pizzamorg said:


> To people saying I went too far back - you might be right to be honest.
> 
> The problem is there seems to be no consensus online as to where a good place to come in from the outside is, so I figured I'd just go from the start. My understanding is when AEW started signing loads of WWE guys, the product changes quite a lot. Some people seem to love it, others seem to hate it, which is also part of the reason I didn't just start with the most recent stuff, cause I wanted to see what AEW was before.
> 
> But, if you're saying all of this stuff is literally worthless, I may jump ahead if you have a better, further along, jumping in point?


i don’t think any of the early stuff is ‘worthless‘ - but you have to remember what the pandemic did with no crowds and limited talent

there is no real reason to look for the diamonds there IMO - except by watching the ‘Road to’ videos and the PPVs

IMO, the ‘road to‘ videos will help you a lot to decide ‘oh… this is interesting, let me jump in from there’


if i was starting today? I would make the CM Punk debut show my first show


----------



## 3venflow

Mox vs. Ospreay 😍 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504895159229591552


----------



## 3venflow

The Cody saga seems to be at an end. He's signed with WWE per Mike Johnson:





__





SPOILER: THE DEFINITIVE CODY RHODES UPDATE | PWInsider.com







www.pwinsider.com


----------



## omaroo

3venflow said:


> The Cody saga seems to be at an end. He's signed with WWE per Mike Johnson:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SPOILER: THE DEFINITIVE CODY RHODES UPDATE | PWInsider.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.pwinsider.com


He was never anything special in AEW and same will be the case in the WWE.

The ego maniac prick is in for a rude awakening.


----------



## The One

3venflow said:


> Kenny with an elite set-up. Hoping he's back lighting up the ring soon.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504589734013767680


Kinda cool that Kenny Omega is a gamer.


----------



## Geert Wilders

The One said:


> Kinda cool that Kenny Omega is a gamer.


embarrassing pic tho, kenny looking like a 15 year old

i wonder if he's got a hentai pillow he dry fucks at night


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Pretty sure AEW used an 18x18 ring on the last show. Hope they keep that. The less fed influence the better.

Yes, I'm aware of how pretentious and smarky that comment reads. .


----------



## DammitChrist

I STRONGLY recommend watching Buddy Matthews's match against Ren Narita from NJPW Strong earlier tonight.

That was a pretty damn good match!!

It was honestly Buddy Matthews's best singles match since his days on 205 Live (against opponents like Mustafa Ali and Cedric Alexander).

Admittedly, he did have some really good battles against Bryan Danielson, Malakai Black, and Seth Rollins too though.


----------



## Tell it like it is

Freaking Awesome!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1505427874580680704


----------



## Tell it like it is

Seriously if you look past the comedy stuff, that company has great wrestlers like Tetsuya Endo, Konosuke Takeshita, Yuki Ueno, HARASHIMA, Jun Akiyama ect.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Ha! Kinda funny


----------



## 3venflow

Here's an interesting snippet: Jonathan Gresham won the PROGRESS World Title over here in the UK last night.

Gresham is said to be signing with AEW/ROH/the Tony Khan umbrella, maybe to return to ROH.

PROGRESS is partnered with WWE/WWE Network and recently cut out an Anthony Ogogo match from one of their broadcasts. More difficult to do that with a guy who just won your top title.

So this could lead to an interesting scenario where WWE have to decide whether to air an AEW-owned wrestler winning the title or not on their network.


----------



## 3venflow

AEW/NJPW crossover spoiler:



Spoiler



The Factory (minus Ogogo) invaded NJPW Strong last night and tried to recruit Karl Fredericks. He refused so they jumped him until Clark Connors and Yuya Uemura made the save. Fredericks challenged QT/Factory to a six-man tag in Chicago, so it looks like the Factory are doing some crossover work with NJPW now.



AEW wrestlers on the same show:



Spoiler



Buddy Matthews beat Uemura, Jay Lethal beat Ren Narita, Swerve Strickland beat Blake Christian and Eddie Kingston/Fred Rosser (ex-Darren Young) beat Daniel Garcia/Fred Yehl with Kingston and Garcia scrapping and continuing their AEW storyline.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

3venflow said:


> AEW/NJPW crossover spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The Factory (minus Ogogo) invaded NJPW Strong last night and tried to recruit Karl Fredericks. He refused so they jumped him until Clark Connors and Yuya Uemura made the save. Fredericks challenged QT/Factory to a six-man tag in Chicago, so it looks like the Factory are doing some crossover work with NJPW now.
> 
> 
> 
> AEW wrestlers on the same show:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Buddy Matthews beat Uemura, Jay Lethal beat Ren Narita, Swerve Strickland beat Blake Christian and Eddie Kingston/Fred Rosser (ex-Darren Young) beat Daniel Garcia/Fred Yehl with Kingston and Garcia scrapping and continuing their AEW storyline.





Spoiler



AEW really needs to pick up Fred Yehi if they can. I'm honestly surprised they haven't already. Him and Mance Warner are guys I'd have signed a long time ago.


----------



## Elitest

LifeInCattleClass said:


> you might’ve started too far back actually - the hype made up for a lot of the amateur stuff at the start
> 
> i would fast forward to 2021 as crowds came back if i was you


i would recommend starting from the very beginning. i know some of the haters think it started amateur but that was the lifeblood of aew. it was a start up company and it has simply grown, massively might i say.


----------



## Elitest

The One said:


> Kinda cool that Kenny Omega is a gamer.


more than kinda cool. it's honestly amazing that we have someone to look up to that is just like us. it's what wrestling has always needed. we related to steve austin because we all hated our boss. we relate to kenny omega because he is a nerd just like us aew fans. i don't know a lot about anime, but gaming is the most popular sport in the world right now. we are cool in 2022!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Punk is a real one


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1505952190854500352


----------



## 3venflow

It's interesting that AEW is still selling Cody and Brandi merchandise in their 'alumni' section. Will they continue this after he debuts at Mania?

'The Official Merchandise Store of Cody Rhodes'






Official Merchandise Page of Cody Rhodes


Official Merchandise Page of Cody Rhodes




www.shopaew.com


----------



## Ultimo Duggan

Cody leaving for a few years for WWE only to come back to AEW would be truly inspired long term booking. Cody couldn’t turn heel on the fans of a promotion that he helped start. He goes to WWE for a few years only to return as the heel the AEW fans want to boo. I’m not willing to defend this mostly unoriginal take of mine. It just feels like the only answer that makes any sense to me. 

Then again I have never been forced to negotiate six or seven figure contracts.


----------



## rbl85

3venflow said:


> It's interesting that AEW is still selling Cody and Brandi merchandise in their 'alumni' section. Will they continue this after he debuts at Mania?
> 
> 'The Official Merchandise Store of Cody Rhodes'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Official Merchandise Page of Cody Rhodes
> 
> 
> Official Merchandise Page of Cody Rhodes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.shopaew.com


You make the most money out of him until the last min.


----------



## 3venflow




----------



## bdon

3venflow said:


> View attachment 118961


I have told everyone here how much Kenny and Cody disliked each other. At what point will y’all listen?


----------



## 3venflow

@bdon And another:


----------



## omaroo

Cody proving what a sell out he is.

AEW was only a stepping stone to get back to the, WWE.

He's a mid carder for life and it will be proven their once again.


----------



## bdon

3venflow said:


> @bdon And another:
> 
> View attachment 118963


People REALLY underestimate the power of my ability to Tell Em!


----------



## Prized Fighter

3venflow said:


> @bdon And another:
> 
> View attachment 118963


Even without saying the words, Kenny is right here. Cody is being a hypocrite for going back to the WWE. I can't blame a man for taking the best pay check, but he does have to eat some crow. Cody is a businessman first and wrestler second. He played up the revolution stuff because he thought it would secure him the bag and some influence in the booking.

Kenny said it best in the Meltzer interview. Cody was the one that wanted to go to war with WWE and start a revolution. Omega just wanted to make a show that was different. Granted, that is going to be even harder now with some of the former WWE guys having influence.


----------



## bdon

Prized Fighter said:


> Even without saying the words, Kenny is right here. Cody is being a hypocrite for going back to the WWE. I can't blame a man for taking the best pay check, but he does have to eat some crow. Cody is a businessman first and wrestler second. He played up the revolution stuff because he thought it would secure him the bag and some influence in the booking.
> 
> Kenny said it best in the Meltzer interview. Cody was the one that wanted to go to war with WWE and start a revolution. Omega just wanted to make a show that was different. Granted, that is going to be even harder now with some of the former WWE guys having influence.


I want @LifeInCattleClass to admit that Cody was never serious about this shit. He played up the indie stuff to curry favor with the fans, played grab ass with The Elite to curry even more favor, and bounced as soon as he could.

Cody was ALWAYS scarred by his time in WWE with Vince and Hunter. He booked himself better than everyone, put over HIS wrestling school on AEW television, and done everything in his power to lift HIS own value, because he was ALWAYS going to make a play at going back to the E.

Fuck you, Cody Runnels. I hope you’re wearing a goddamned polka dot one piece in less than a year. You fucking deserve it, you piece of shit.

Fans often deride today’s athletes for not having A character, but Cody’s biggest issue is a lack OF character. No backbone, doesn’t stand for anything, just goes with the prevailing winds like the little fucking libtard bitch-made pussy that he is.


----------



## omaroo

bdon said:


> People REALLY underestimate the power of my ability to Tell Em!


You were right all along and I tip my cap to you to seeing through this narcissist when the rest didn't.


----------



## bdon

omaroo said:


> You were right all along and I tip my cap to you to seeing through this narcissist when the rest didn't.


Everything he did was to raise his value and getting back in bed with Vince. The scars on his psyche resonated loudly in everything Cody did in AEW from Day 1. And the jilted lover goes running back to her abusive boyfriend thinking her new set of tits will make him love her more.

Dumb bitch.


----------



## Whoanma

bdon said:


> Fuck you, Cody Runnels. I hope you’re wearing a goddamned polka dot one piece in less than a year. You fucking deserve it, you piece of shit.


----------



## omaroo

bdon said:


> Everything he did was to raise his value and getting back in bed with Vince. The scars on his psyche resonated loudly in everything Cody did in AEW from Day 1. And the jilted lover goes running back to her abusive boyfriend thinking her new set of tits will make him love her more.
> 
> Dumb bitch.


He will be jobbed out in less than a year. Guranteed.

Overrated scumbag who thought he was better than the rest when in reality he should be stuck in shows like dark or NXT 2.0


----------



## Prized Fighter

omaroo said:


> He will be jobbed out in less than a year. Guranteed.
> 
> Overrated scumbag who thought he was better than the rest when in reality he should be stuck in shows like dark or NXT 2.0


I am not sure what would be funnier. Cody being jobbed out shortly after debuting and having to wait out his contract or Cody ending Roman's title reign. AEW's mid-card champion taking the top title off of the WWE top heel would be pretty funny.


----------



## bdon

Prized Fighter said:


> I am not sure what would be funnier. Cody being jobbed out shortly after debuting and having to wait out his contract or Cody ending Roman's title reign. AEW's mid-card champion taking the top title off of the WWE top heel would be pretty funny.


I have laughed at the same thoughts. Lmao


----------



## DammitChrist

bdon said:


> Everything he did was to raise his value and getting back in bed with Vince. The scars on his psyche resonated loudly in everything Cody did in AEW from Day 1. And the jilted lover goes running back to her abusive boyfriend thinking her new set of tits will make him love her more.
> 
> Dumb bitch.


Yikes, you're still doing this?



omaroo said:


> He will be jobbed out in less than a year. Guranteed.
> 
> Overrated scumbag who thought he was better than the rest when in reality he should be stuck in shows like dark or NXT 2.0


Nah, Cody Rhodes isn't a 'sellout' at all. He's legitimately a great person, and he's a genius too.

Cody is 1 of the main figures who helped start this company. He wants to return to WWE in order to end his run there on a good note this time before he retires, and THEN he'll eventually return to AEW since this is the home he helped create/establish for multiple wrestlers here. 

I can't believe there's still this much unwarranted venom for the guy. He's a great overall talent who's definitely not 'overrated' at all since he deserves all of the hype that he gets.


----------



## 3venflow

I honestly think there's a chance he gets a world title run. I feel like he would've asked for some guarantees and also WWE are paying him a big salary and I'm not sure they'd put him in that bracket unless they planned to give him a push. I think babyface Cody is what Vince McMahon will like, the all-American boy who fights off evil. WWE hasn't really had that since Cena. And maybe the more casual WWE audience will be more receptive to it.

I do think he is a hypocrite/carny for saying the things he did and going back on them, but am still grateful for his role in the Elite and AEW's formation. It's a shame he's doing this rather than sticking to his (apparent) principles of leading the revolution.

Honestly, March 18th of 2020 feels like a pivotal day in Cody's career when he began to branch away from the main road on to his own street. On Dynamite that day, he and the Bucks faced Hager, Ortiz & Santana. After that, he never once interacted with his fellow Elite members again in a match either as allies or enemies (him never acknowledging Omega and the Bucks' turn was very strange). He teamed with Darby more after that.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

bdon said:


> I want @LifeInCattleClass to admit that Cody was never serious about this shit. He played up the indie stuff to curry favor with the fans, played grab ass with The Elite to curry even more favor, and bounced as soon as he could.
> 
> Cody was ALWAYS scarred by his time in WWE with Vince and Hunter. He booked himself better than everyone, put over HIS wrestling school on AEW television, and done everything in his power to lift HIS own value, because he was ALWAYS going to make a play at going back to the E.
> 
> Fuck you, Cody Runnels. I hope you’re wearing a goddamned polka dot one piece in less than a year. You fucking deserve it, you piece of shit.
> 
> Fans often deride today’s athletes for not having A character, but Cody’s biggest issue is a lack OF character. No backbone, doesn’t stand for anything, just goes with the prevailing winds like the little fucking libtard bitch-made pussy that he is.


you know i always agreed with you 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Garmonbozia

Brock Lesnar will put Cody in his place.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1506326978764447752


----------



## bdon

LifeInCattleClass said:


> you know i always agreed with you 🤷‍♂️


Then why’d you always stay so upset about my takes on Cody? Lol


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

bdon said:


> Then why’d you always stay so upset about my takes on Cody? Lol


that wasn’t me, you’re thinking of somebody else


----------



## Whoanma

3venflow said:


> *he is a hypocrite/carny for saying the things he did and going back on them*


----------



## bdon

LifeInCattleClass said:


> that wasn’t me, you’re thinking of somebody else


You literally hated any time I mentioned Hunter. Lol


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

bdon said:


> You literally hated any time I mentioned Hunter. Lol


that really doesn’t sound like me

i always hated Cody

tell em LICC!


----------



## bdon

LifeInCattleClass said:


> that really doesn’t sound like me
> 
> i always hated Cody
> 
> tell em LICC!


Now I know you’re just fucking with me. Lmao


----------



## 3venflow

Young Bucks vs. Rey Fenix/Vikingo Jr. and Penta vs. Ultimo Dragon (part of a tournament where the loser advances and the final loser has to unmask) set for Triplemania XXX, along with appearances from Sammy/Tay as a team plus Andrade. Would hope this leads to Vikingo in AEW at some point.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*@Prosper

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1506423017664094210*


----------



## Prosper

The Legit Lioness said:


> *@Prosper
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1506423017664094210*


Can’t wait to watch later! I really hope this reign delivers like I know it can.


----------



## Prosper

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1506442743995895808
That boy Hobbs putting in work.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

This is so good


----------



## Erik.

Prosper said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1506442743995895808
> That boy Hobbs putting in work.


Will be a champion one day.


----------



## 3venflow

Marina Shafir was horrendous during her run in NXT but seems much better now. I have more fun watching her wrestle than many of those on TV.

Made me think, AEW has enough female wrestlers with technical or combat backgrounds to make the division uniquely themed. Problem being two of the top stars, Britt and Jade, don't have that background.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1506419528720334849

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1506419724955136000


----------



## Aedubya

Serena/Leyla/Marina 

Need to team up


----------



## RiverFenix

I want Marina in with Cole and reDRagon. Britt should be connected to them as well given everybody knows she and Cole are a couple. Marina could be Britt's new protection, and of course her being married to Roddy Strong should be part of connection/storyline to this faction. Marina vs Hayter would be great as well I think. 

Hobbs needs a push and some big wins. Which established name should put him over first? I wouldn't HATE House of Black vs Team Taz program next after HoB/DT ends. HoB targets HOOK. Hobbs and Starks vs any of the HoB members would be great. Hobbs vs Brodie King a good hoss program. Starks vs Black or Matthews would be good as well. And then there is HOOK - all three HoB members are wily veterans who could carry him and make him look good.


----------



## DammitChrist

Marina Shafir joining Adam Cole and ReDRagon makes sense since Roderick Strong could still join the group if he leaves or gets released within the next year.


----------



## Geert Wilders

Prosper said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1506442743995895808
> That boy Hobbs putting in work.


Future world champ right here,


----------



## RapShepard

Whatever happened to the black history mixtape?


----------



## Prized Fighter

RapShepard said:


> Whatever happened to the black history mixtape?











AEW Music Presents: Who We Are Vol. 1


<p>All Merchandise is owned by All Elite Wrestling, LLC.</p> <p>No coupons allowed.</p> <p>TRACKLIST</p> <p>1: INTRO | Bootsy Collins</p> <p>2: IN THE MIX | The Red Velvet Story By Will Washington, Wrestle and Flow, Cutright, E-Quipped</p> <p>3: TAIGA STYLING | The Lee Moriarty Story By...




www.shopaew.com


----------



## RapShepard

Prized Fighter said:


> AEW Music Presents: Who We Are Vol. 1
> 
> 
> <p>All Merchandise is owned by All Elite Wrestling, LLC.</p> <p>No coupons allowed.</p> <p>TRACKLIST</p> <p>1: INTRO | Bootsy Collins</p> <p>2: IN THE MIX | The Red Velvet Story By Will Washington, Wrestle and Flow, Cutright, E-Quipped</p> <p>3: TAIGA STYLING | The Lee Moriarty Story By...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.shopaew.com


Good looking


----------



## DammitChrist

Daniel Garcia was in the opener of tonight's episode of NJPW Strong, and he had a pretty good match against Yuya Uemura!

It was honestly the MOTN too


----------



## Outlaw91

DDT's Konosuke Takeshita announces return to AEW after April 10


Takeshita announced he would be touring the United States, including AEW, after April 10.




www.f4wonline.com


----------



## Garmonbozia

Maybe I'll watch Takeshita on the youtube shows.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1508288645685460996

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1508347600927440898


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Gotta respect Mark getting that money to say one meme line a week. Nash would be proud.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

BTE 300 is so good - bunch of callbacks XD






They gotta run with the ‘Best Friends are real dicks backstage’ stuff - it has so much potential


----------



## Prized Fighter

LifeInCattleClass said:


> BTE 300 is so good - bunch of callbacks XD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They gotta run with the ‘Best Friends are real dicks backstage’ stuff - it has so much potential


 to
Kris Statlander in slow motion eating a banana. No way that will lead to horniness on the internet.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Prized Fighter said:


> to
> Kris Statlander in slow motion eating a banana. No way that will lead to horniness on the internet.


*Is she in her new outfit? 👀*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Is she in her new outfit? 👀*


……… yes 

(cue Legit watching BTE  )


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

LifeInCattleClass said:


> ……… yes
> 
> (cue Legit watching BTE  )


*Don't lie to me about serious matters such as this, Cow man!*


----------



## Prized Fighter

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Don't lie to me about serious matters such as this, Cow man!*


She wasn't in her new outfit, but you should see Daniel Garcia's face because he looks like he was about to risk it all.


----------



## Erik.

Really was one of the greatest modern day feuds.

One for the ages.


----------



## Prized Fighter

Prized Fighter said:


> She wasn't in her new outfit, but you should see Daniel Garcia's face because he looks like he was about to risk it all.


I know this is a day late, but @The Legit Lioness. Here is the gif for..umm...context purposes.


----------



## Not Lying




----------



## LongPig666

Not all AEW but there are some notable AEW people here as an alternative to "E-lamia".

- [*GCW*] Joey Janela v X-Pac (his last match)
- [*NJPW* Lonestar Shootout] Mike Bayley v Jay White
- [*ROH* Supercard of Honor] Gresham v Bandido
- [*GCW*] Thunder Rosa v Trish Adora
- [*Bloodsport 8*] Jon Moxley v Biff Busick (Oney Lorcan)

And er this....


----------



## Prized Fighter

LongPig666 said:


> Not all AEW but there are some notable AEW people here as an alternative to "E-lamia".
> 
> 
> [*GCW*] Joey Janela v X-Pac (his last match)
> [*NJPW* Lonestar Shootout] Mike Bayley v Jay White
> [*ROH* Supercard of Honor] Gresham v Bandido
> [*GCW*] Thunder Rosa v Trish Adora
> [*Bloodsport 8*] Jon Moxley v Biff Busick (Oney Lorcan)
> 
> And er this....
> 
> View attachment 119372


That Rosa vs Trish Adora match has to be the first women's match that GCW has done that didn't involve Allie Katch. They usually only have one women's match per show.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

I wish AEW could get the person who makes the New Japan themes, this one kicks so much fucking ass.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Kip is buff now

think we’ll see the ‘forgotten pillar’ soon enough


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1509208781489676292


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1509246315229757447Say hello to your nightmare, WF!


----------



## Erik.

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Kip is buff now
> 
> think we’ll see the ‘forgotten pillar’ soon enough
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1509208781489676292


Will be interesting to see how they bring him back.


----------



## 3venflow

Kip looks in great shape. We've just passed the one year anniversary of Arcade Anarchy, his last match, and he must be healthy. It suggests AEW has had nothing for him except sitting at ringside with the box on his head.

Dare I suggest he and Miro return together, this time a more serious Kip to complete their turnaround from the gaming and wedding stuff to angry heels. A perfect return would be them crushing the team that beat them in said match, OC & Chuckie T.

I'd give Kip another chance before scrap-heaping him in favour of another ex-NXT/205 Live undercarder. At least he can talk and at least he isn't a rehash outta Stamford. He is the pillar that never was, but could use that frustration in his favor.


----------



## TD Stinger

I won't lie, I always laugh at the idea of Sabian being a "Forgotten Pillar" or whatever he calls himself. I saw him before AEW. I saw him for about 2 years in AEW. He is what he is, and what he isn't.

He's a solid in ring worker. Not great, but in AEW I would rank him as solid. But since he left TV they've added like 20-30 guys at his level or above. His only personality is douchebag heel and even that I would say he's "fine". Not bad, not great, but "fine". It looks like he's improving his look so good on him.

But to mention him in the same breath as the "Pillars".....no. Just.....no. MJF, Darby, Sammy, and Jungle Boy in their own ways showed how good they were almost immediately and only got better over time. Sabian just stayed the same for 2 years.

So again, good on him for improving but I'm not expecting some career renaissance from him with the roster they have now.


----------



## 3venflow

Seth Rollins' mystery opponent is revealed at last...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1509562494058221572


----------



## TD Stinger

I want Marko in WWE. I NEED to see Brock toss him into the 5th row.


----------



## 3venflow

Mox just had a brutal (in the good way) match with Biff Busick (ex-Oney Lorcan) at GCW Bloodsport. Super intense, lots of blood, and Mox won of course. I love bare knuckles style Mox.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1509652319151005707

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1509653617573306371

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1509654498993750016


----------



## Not Lying

3venflow said:


> Mox just had a brutal (in the good way) match with Biff Busick (ex-Oney Lorcan) at GCW Bloodsport. Super intense, lots of blood, and Mox won of course. I love bare knuckles style Mox.
> 
> 
> View attachment 119460


It's insane how Moxley just does this because he really loves it. What a fucking masochist.


----------



## Erik.

The Definition of Technician said:


> It's insane how Moxley just does this because he really loves it. What a fucking masochist.


He's a treasure.


----------



## Erik.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1509568637883097088
Cargill gonna be bringing in an Avengers list of baddies.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Toni Storm is worse than I thought.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1509595117077901327*


----------



## DammitChrist

Erik. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1509568637883097088
> Cargill gonna be bringing in an Avengers list of baddies.


Yea, Toni Storm beating Jade Cargill for the TBS title would be cool too


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1509874232351547396Don Callis as his manager is the move.


----------



## 3venflow

That's cool! Takeshita is an amazing worker and if they can find a way to integrate him, they have an asset and their first male Asian star since CIMA left (people talk about targeting minority demos, well the U.S. has a large Asian population too). The easiest way is to stick him in the Elite, since he was aligned with them last time he appeared in AEW. But he could also suit the babyface side.


----------



## Erik.

GNKenny said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1509874232351547396Don Callis as his manager is the move.


Takeshita is an incredible talent.

It's honestly like getting a future Okada in his mid-20s.

IT factor all over him.

Whilst I believe physical charisma can go a long way if you're not good on the microphone or cannot speak much English - I feel putting him with a manager would be the smartest idea.


----------



## Erik.

DammitChrist said:


> Yea, Toni Storm beating Jade Cargill for the TBS title would be cool too


I'd much rather see Statlander win the belt, tbh.


----------



## RiverFenix

Juvenile as it may be, Takeshita needs the one name WWE treatment. You can't marquee that last name in North America, especially in pro-wrestling universe and not name people think it's taking the piss and fake, and probably racist.


----------



## Erik.

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Toni Storm is worse than I thought.
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1509595117077901327*


Don't you mark for this?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1489423201541177344


----------



## Garmonbozia

Cool news about Takeshita! I hope he goes far in AEW!


----------



## Prized Fighter

GNKenny said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1509874232351547396Don Callis as his manager is the move.


Good call with Callis as his manager.


----------



## 3venflow

There's a stereotype of Japanese wrestlers being small, but I suspect Takeshita at 6'2" will tower over all but a small group of AEW stars.

I'm also surprised CyberFight are letting him leave for a year. Maybe it's a compromise to stop him jumping permanently to AEW.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Erik. said:


> Don't you mark for this?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1489423201541177344


*I sure do. The difference is I've never said she's a great wrestler or will single handedly elevate the AEW Women's Division with her matches. Star power > wrestling. Toni has neither. You tried it.*


----------



## Erik.

The Legit Lioness said:


> *I sure do. The difference is I've never said she's a great wrestler or will single handedly elevate the AEW Women's Division with her matches. Star power > wrestling. Toni has neither. You tried it.*


Didn't try anything.

Just thought the double standards were fucking hilarious.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Erik. said:


> Didn't try anything.
> 
> Just thought the double standards were fucking hilarious.


*Except there is no double standard and you made no points.*


----------



## Erik.

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Except there is no double standard and you made no points.*


Of course there is.

You heavily criticise the wrestlers you don't like by pointing out certain things. In this case, Toni Storm, thigh slapping and a crowd reaction.

Yet, Jade Cargill has had plenty of moments of thigh slapping, botches and a dead crowd. But because you stan her, it's alright, she 'looks like a star' so being shit is fine.

Not a single person on this forum said Toni Storm was going to pop ratings, yet you seem to make it a point as if you're proving people wrong in some kind of way. There's literally one reason most of us can all agree on as to why we want to see Storm in AEW:










And it's that.

Why are you caring what her wrestling's like when you specifically only watch NXT for eye candy?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Erik. said:


> Of course there is.
> 
> You heavily criticise the wrestlers you don't like by pointing out certain things. In this case, Toni Storm, thigh slapping and a crowd reaction.
> 
> Yet, Jade Cargill has had plenty of moments of thigh slapping, botches and a dead crowd. But because you stan her, it's alright, she 'looks like a star' so being shit is fine.
> 
> Not a single person on this forum said Toni Storm was going to pop ratings, yet you seem to make it a point as if you're proving people wrong in some kind of way. There's literally one reason most of us can all agree on as to why we want to see Storm in AEW:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it's that.
> 
> Why are you caring what her wrestling's like when you specifically only watch NXT for eye candy?


*As per usual, you failed to miss the point. Plenty of people here lied about her wrestling ability and acted like she would be a big boost to the women's division, when she's simply another part of the problem. She sucks at the very thing she was overhyped for. Now that she flopped, you're attempting to spin the narrative to "We just like staring at her ass." Yeah no. Receipts are everywhere. *


----------



## Erik.

The Legit Lioness said:


> *As per usual, you failed to miss the point. Plenty of people here lied about her wrestling ability and acted like she would be a big boost to the women's division, when she's simply another part of the problem. She sucks at the very thing she was overhyped for. Now that she flopped, you're attempting to spin the narrative to "We just like staring at her ass." Yeah no. Recepts are everywhere. *


She's most definitely an upgrade to the women's division.

Only a blind hater would think otherwise when the women's roster had it's main champions as Jade Cargill and Britt Baker for a lengthy period of time.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Erik. said:


> She's most definitely an upgrade to the women's division.
> 
> Only a blind hater would think otherwise when the women's roster had it's main champions as Jade Cargill and Britt Baker for a lengthy period of time.


*







*


----------



## Erik.

The Legit Lioness said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thank you for proving my point.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Writing Toni off as basically a complete failure after one week seems like a severe overreaction. I don't think Athena would have really done any different viewership honestly considering she basically hadn't been used much the past few years in WWE.

She had a match with a relatively poor worker in The Bunny also, and maybe Athena would have been able to carry Bunny more, but it isn't a sure bet.

But this just feels like an immense quick judgement. If she ends up like Ruby Soho then fine, but we're not there yet.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

Erik. said:


> She's most definitely an upgrade to the women's division.


Its true. As far as i can remember Toni had a few good matches in WWE while some woman in AEW still have to have their first decent enough match. Toni is easily an upgrade for the division. 
Question is, is she the right one or could they have signed a better woman?


----------



## Erik.

Dr. Middy said:


> Writing Toni off as basically a complete failure after one week seems like a severe overreaction. I don't think Athena would have really done any different viewership honestly considering she basically hadn't been used much the past few years in WWE.
> 
> She had a match with a relatively poor worker in The Bunny also, and maybe Athena would have been able to carry Bunny more, but it isn't a sure bet.
> 
> But this just feels like an immense quick judgement. If she ends up like Ruby Soho then fine, but we're not there yet.


No one cares for women's wrestling - that's the problem.

Athena is a dull personality. She's a good worker, but I'm told over and over and over again that 'wrestling doesn't draw' so why are we then criticising certain talent when their segment which involves wrestling itself doesn't "draw"? That's laughable and hypocritical.

Britt Baker didn't get over on her ring work - she's terrible. Even as a face, her personality was dreadful. It wasn't until a few months in and her subsequent heel turn did she start to finally put things together. And even to this day, she's not even a 'draw' when it comes to ratings.

Cargill - another one. Arguably the worst ring worker in the women's division. But she isn't where she is because of her ring work.

So for anyone to label Storm as a flop when she's only come in and wrestled after being shown on AEW television for 10 minutes is hilariously funny.

What AEW need to do is find a way of getting these women over as characters and not wrestlers. Unless of course their particular gimmick is that of a wrestler. For example, Serena Deeb who calls herself the professor of wrestling. Sure, Serena isn't going to really draw people in BUT it's a heel character that can truly make a face character thrive and get over.

It's a conundrum across the whole women's division.





VitoCorleoneX said:


> Its true. As far as i can remember Toni had a few good matches in WWE while some woman in AEW still have to have their first decent enough match. Toni is easily an upgrade for the division.
> Question is, is she the right one or could they have signed a better woman?


I think there are better women out there from an in ring perspective.

But is wrestling what that division needs?


----------



## Whoanma

Erik. said:


> No one cares for women's wrestling


----------



## Erik.

Whoanma said:


>


'No one' being a more broader term, I guess.

Of course there are some wrestling fans that simply enjoy good wrestling. Whether it's a man or a woman. But there are also a lot of people who don't really get too much enjoyment out of women doing something that men tend to do better. And that's the same in most sports.

I reckon there are a lot more people in the world that'd be more interested in seeing women as compelling characters than simply good wrestlers. The problem is, there's a lack of good compelling women in the industry and a lot more good women's wrestlers.

But then we arrive at the old saying of "Wrestling doesn't draw, characters and stories do"


----------



## 3venflow

No one is going to change the game for AEW women's division unless they sign one or multiple of:

Sasha Banks
Becky Lynch
Charlotte Flair
Tessa Blanchard

Or *maybe *one of the best joshi stars presented as a huge Okada-like deal (Iwatani, Yamashita, Syuri, Giulia).

All they can do in the meantime is try and slowly add decent components and/or hope they luck into a big star like Cargill (if she can improve a lot). Deonna Purrazzo should be on their list. She isn't amazing or anything but carries herself like a champion and is decent in the ring.

The division doesn't deserve any more air time than it gets right now, despite the crying from simps on Twitter who would gladly see a Moxley or Danielson match sacrificed for a second women's match involving Penelope Ford just because muh equality.


----------



## Erik.

3venflow said:


> No one is going to change the game for AEW women's division unless they sign one or multiple of:
> 
> Sasha Banks
> Becky Lynch
> Charlotte Flair
> Tessa Blanchard
> 
> Or *maybe *one of the best joshi stars presented as a huge Okada-like deal (Iwatani, Yamashita, Syuri, Giulia).
> 
> All they can do in the meantime is try and slowly add decent components and/or hope they luck into a big star like Cargill (if she can improve a lot). Deonna Purrazzo should be on their list. She isn't amazing or anything but carries herself like a champion and is decent in the ring.
> 
> The division doesn't deserve any more air time than it gets right now, despite the crying from simps on Twitter who would gladly see a Moxley or Danielson match sacrificed for a second women's match involving Penelope Ford just because muh equality.


Define change in this scenario?

Improve the wrestling quality across the board?

Of course, four of those mentioned are some of the best workers in the business (Whether people like it or not) - but what does that truly achieve? Dynamite has put some of the best wrestling matches of the year on television in the past and it hasn't helped ratings that much. So what would good women's wrestling actually achieve?

Improve ratings?

There's not really any proof that they will change that aspect either. Bryan and Punk both have huge followings. And whilst yes, ratings on average are a lot better since they've arrived, I am not sure any of those women, certainly not Tessa Blanchard, would really make much of a difference. Because again, I still feel to a lot of people, certainly fans of those particular women, "If it's not in WWE, then it doesn't matter" - I would imagine most wrestling fans who are fans of those particular women, are likely already watching AEW in some way and likely not on cable

Now, what Sasha, Becky and Charlotte DO have is the experience of being booked at the top of biggest cards and being presented as big deals. Which basically none of the women from AEW have experienced, so right off the bat those three in particular would feel like a big deal and all three would be let off the leash when it comes to wrestling without restriction and mic work without a script.

But it's all about presentation and character.

Baker and Cargill are literally the benchmark in that company, right? Neither of them are even top 5 ring workers in their division yet they are the two that probably get the most important screen time, the biggest matches, the lengthy title reigns. Why? Because they are the ones who are portrayed and carry themselves like stars.

Most of the women in the AEW women's division are just wrestlers, they're just there. The Bunny for example portrays herself as this psycho based off of the hardcore tag match that happened at the beginning of the year, but there's no promos, vignettes etc. - she just wrestles now and then off the back of it.


----------



## 3venflow

Erik. said:


> Define change in this scenario?


If AEW could improve its F18-49 numbers, it would be challenging RAW every week in the key demo, not just every now and again. Their M18-49 ratings are insanely good, but the total number is dragged down by the women. And their 18-49 will bank them a better TV deal next time, but imagine they were doing _even better_ - they could command far more income.










A Sasha Banks does well with younger girls/women I believe and that would be valuable to AEW. Tessa Blanchard is like Wonder Woman although it'd need some serious image rehab to make her the babyface women's FotC. I wouldn't be signing a Sasha or Charlotte so much for their ability as their image. If it was pure ability I wanted, I'd be looking to Stardom as I think their upper bracket are a class above.

Jade has the potential to be something similar to Sasha, but is so painfully green in the ring and is also still developing on the character side. Her entrance and look are superstar level but the rest is still far from it.


----------



## Erik.

3venflow said:


> If AEW could improve its F18-49 numbers, it would be challenging RAW every week in the key demo, not just every now and again. Their M18-49 ratings are insanely good, but the total number is dragged down by the women. And their 18-49 will bank them a better TV deal next time, but imagine they were doing _even better_ - they could command far more income.
> 
> View attachment 119556
> 
> 
> A Sasha Banks does well with younger girls/women I believe and that would be valuable to AEW. Tessa Blanchard is like Wonder Woman although it'd need some serious image rehab to make her the babyface women's FotC. I wouldn't be signing a Sasha or Charlotte so much for their ability as their image. If it was pure ability I wanted, I'd be looking to Stardom as I think their upper bracket are a class above.
> 
> Jade has the potential to be something similar to Sasha, but is so painfully green in the ring like now and is also still developing on the character side. Her entrance and look are superstar level but the rest is still far from it.


I think Tessa Blanchard is done, personally.

Despite dozens of wrestlers confirming Tessa Blanchard's racist remarks, she has yet to _come close_ to an apology. We can't even say "if she has grown and matured" until she has put forth ANY effort to issuing a statement about what she has said. Bare in mind, The Briscoes have pretty much been denied by Warner - Blanchard is probably a never gonna be.

She had also shown a degree of hostile intent that is very hard for any big company to forgive or forget. I remember her pretty much holding a promotions title belt hostage and tried to extract money from the company. Which again, she still hasn't apologised for.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

3venflow said:


> Or *maybe *one of the best joshi stars presented as a huge Okada-like deal (Iwatani, Yamashita, Syuri, Giulia).


*You are so engulfed in the 5 star wrestling bubble that you don't understand which Joshis have the most crossover appeal to an American audience. Utami is doing fantastic character work right now by emulating Tam Nakano. She's also one of the best, if not THE best wrestler in Stardom. She, along with her flashy entrances and attires, would appeal to people like you AND people like me moreso than Mayu and Miyu. Maki Itoh isn't a top 20 worker in Japan, yet she's easily the most popular Joshi in the states.*


----------



## Dr. Middy

3venflow said:


> If AEW could improve its F18-49 numbers, it would be challenging RAW every week in the key demo, not just every now and again. Their M18-49 ratings are insanely good, but the total number is dragged down by the women. And their 18-49 will bank them a better TV deal next time, but imagine they were doing _even better_ - they could command far more income.
> 
> A Sasha Banks does well with younger girls/women I believe and that would be valuable to AEW. Tessa Blanchard is like Wonder Woman although it'd need some serious image rehab to make her the babyface women's FotC. I wouldn't be signing a Sasha or Charlotte so much for their ability as their image. If it was pure ability I wanted, I'd be looking to Stardom as I think their upper bracket are a class above.
> 
> Jade has the potential to be something similar to Sasha, but is so painfully green in the ring and is also still developing on the character side. Her entrance and look are superstar level but the rest is still far from it.


If you want to draw the women demo, booking some women stronger or bringing in top level women isn't actually the solution, although it could help some overall if they did. Women love drama and especially romance type drama and stories, look at the demo historically for like Real Housewives, or Married at First Sight, 90 Day Fiance, The Bachelor or Bachelorette, and so forth. I know when they did that Lashley/Lana/Rusev story a couple years ago, it actually did get pretty decently over for that reason. 

Granted, I don't know how they do that type of story or who they do it for, but they could try doing a romantic type storyline.


----------



## Erik.

Dr. Middy said:


> If you want to draw the women demo, booking some women stronger or bringing in top level women isn't actually the solution, although it could help some overall if they did. Women love drama and especially romance type drama and stories, look at the demo historically for like Real Housewives, or Married at First Sight, 90 Day Fiance, The Bachelor or Bachelorette, and so forth. I know when they did that Lashley/Lana/Rusev story a couple years ago, it actually did get pretty decently over for that reason.
> 
> Granted, I don't know how they do that type of story or who they do it for, but they could try doing a romantic type storyline.


Can anyone find out what how the Kip Sabian and Penelope Ford wedding did for the female demo?


----------



## 3venflow

The Legit Lioness said:


> You are so engulfed in the 5 star wrestling bubble that you don't understand what has the most crossover appeal to an American audience. Utami is doing fantastic character work right now by emulating Tam Nakano. She's also one of, if not THE best wrestler in Stardom. She would appeal to people like you AND people like me moreso than Mayu and Miyu.


You say I'm too engulfed in the 'five star bubble' right after I post a reply to Erik saying that the only thing that is going to seriously level-up AEW's women's division is star power. And I named three of the Four Horsewomen and Tessa Blanchard as the main candidates.

I was going to list Tam in the Japanese part but she's the same height as Riho, who people are always saying is too small. The others are all 2 to 4 inches taller. I think Giulia has the most crossover appeal of anyone in Stardom if the language barrier can be overcome. She looks like a superstar and on first glance doesn't fit the usual joshi stereotypes since she's mixed race (born in England off Italian and Japanese parents, but raised in Japan).

Note my proviso that the only way a joshi could add star power to the division is if they were presented as Okada-esque, as in a world star arriving in America. I think the ones I listed are more in line with that image than Tam, who is another cutesy girl wrestler who is really good, but would be put in the Riho/Sakazaki category of petite 'Japanese schoolgirl' by certain people.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

3venflow said:


> You say I'm too engulfed in the 'five star bubble' right after I post a reply to Erik saying that the only thing that is going to seriously level-up AEW's women's division is star power. And I named three of the Four Horsewomen and Tessa Blanchard as the main candidates.
> 
> I was going to list Tam in the Japanese part but she's the same height as Riho, who people are always saying is too small. The others are all 2 to 4 inches taller. I think Giulia has the most crossover appeal of anyone in Stardom if the language barrier can be overcome. She looks like a superstar and on first glance doesn't fit the usual joshi stereotypes since she's mixed race (born in England off Italian and Japanese parents, but raised in Japan).
> 
> Note my proviso that the only way a joshi could add star power to the division is if they were presented as Okada-esque, as in a world star arriving in America. I think the ones I listed are more in line with that image than Tam, who is another cutesy girl wrestler who is really good, but would be put in the Riho/Sakazaki category of petite 'Japanese schoolgirl' by certain people.


*You ignored the fact that 5'1 "JAPANESE SCHOOLGIRL" Maki Itoh is the most popular Joshi in the states because it doesn't fit your WRASSLIN narrative. Tam would be fine. Besides that, I was mostly hyping up Utami, who has the Okada appeal moreso than even Giulia, who is also a good choice. The point is Miyu and Mayu would be on Dark with the Freddy Mercury woman in record time. Mina Shirakawa has more western appeal than both of them.*


----------



## LongPig666

Fuck yeah. Already got my Kenny 8bit entrance theme.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1509950218678124546


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Supercard of honour media scrum






i want it on record right now - TODAY - that

1. tony said AEW will never run WM weekend in the same city
2. But the roh fans asked him to do it with roh cause its their tradition
3. And roh might / but aew won’t

roh doing it is NOT aew doing it 

admit that shit 🤣


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Heh. This is funny


----------



## TD Stinger

Well we're a quarter of the way through the year (fuck it's gone fast). So for shits and giggles, here's my Top 10 for AEW so far:

1. Dynamite 1/4: Bryan Danielson vs. Adam “Hangman” Page
2. Beach Break: Cody Rhodes vs. Sammy Guevara
3. Dynamite 2/2: CM Punk vs. MJF
4. Revolution: Chris Jericho vs. Eddie Kingston
5. Revolution: AHFO vs. Sting, Darby Allin, Sammy Guevara
6. Revolution: MJF vs. CM Punk
7. Dynamite 2/9: Lance Archer vs. Adam “Hangman” Page
8. Rampage 3/4: Andrade El Idolo vs. Darby Allin vs. Sammy Guevara
9. Dynamite 3/23: The Butcher, The Blade, & Private Party vs. Darby Allin, Sting, & The Hardyz
10. Revolution: Adam Cole vs. Adam “Hangman” Page




LifeInCattleClass said:


> Supercard of honour media scrum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i want it on record right now - TODAY - that
> 
> 1. tony said AEW will never run WM weekend in the same city
> 2. But the roh fans asked him to do it with roh cause its their tradition
> 3. And roh might / but aew won’t
> 
> roh doing it is NOT aew doing it
> 
> admit that shit 🤣


But TK is AEW. And TK is also ROH. And TK is also for the Forbidden Door.

So I don't know man, sounds like it IS AEW doing it........

Teehee


----------



## DammitChrist

If anyone on here is interested, Wheeler YUTA teamed with Rocky Romero against Team Filthy (JR Kratos/Black Tiger) in last night's episode of NJPW Strong in a good opening tag match 

I'd also strongly recommend checking out the main-event with Tom Lawlor vs Clark Connors too. 

It was a great match, and Lawlor is definitely a non-WWE name that would be really cool to see work a match in AEW some day.


----------



## rich110991

Hope AEW absolutely smash it on Wednesday after this Cody-blow.


----------



## 3venflow

Swerve at the Grammys. AEW need to market the hell out of this guy, he has the cooool factor. Dare I say put him and a babyface Acclaimed together?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510764681861943298

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510763730925064193


----------



## Ultimo Duggan

.. and whose house is that?


----------



## Garty

rich110991 said:


> Hope AEW absolutely smash it on Wednesday after this Cody-blow.


Reading his comments on why he left, I'm glad he's gone. @bdon was right all along. He's a self-centered prick and now that he's in WWE, he'll soon find out how much "freedom" he has there too.


----------



## MaseMan

I don't hate Cody Rhodes...he was part of some great and memorable matches and storylines, especially in the early days of AEW. I hope he does well in WWE...that said, AEW doesn't need to "respond" to anything he's said since leaving, or his big WrestleMania moment. Just keep moving into the future and absolutely do not try to be a second WWE. Cody could easily be back in AEW at some point, someday, so there is no need to burn that bridge down.


----------



## RiverFenix

Cody's "moments" are all artificial, but in his mind they're real. He planned and plotted his big return all along and to leverage things for a world title - he wasn't chosen by Vince or bookers or the fans, he politicked and negotiated them.


----------



## RiverFenix

3venflow said:


> Swerve at the Grammys. AEW need to market the hell out of this guy, he has the cooool factor. Dare I say put him and a babyface Acclaimed together?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510764681861943298
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510763730925064193


And yet they've jobbed him since his debut win.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

3venflow said:


> Swerve at the Grammys. AEW need to market the hell out of this guy, he has the cooool factor. Dare I say put him and a babyface Acclaimed together?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510764681861943298
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510763730925064193


Do we know why he was there? Does he have a producer credit for a song or an album?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Lol - this is good


----------



## 3venflow

Kenny posted this on IG. Hope he comes back all pissed off and serious. Anyway, Kenny >>> Cody.


----------



## Geeee

3venflow said:


> Kenny posted this on IG. Hope he comes back all pissed off and serious. Anyway, Kenny >>> Cody.
> 
> View attachment 119837


I think he's gonna come back to save Hangman and it will be beautiful! Y_Y


----------



## DammitChrist

Yea, this is satisfying, but it’s also not really surprising 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511344734110900224


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

Uh someone gonna have a excuse for that.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Let’s put this here









Tony Khan Discusses the Challenges of Starting AEW | Wrestle Purists | All Things Pro Wrestling


Since filing the trademarks for All Elite Wrestling in late 2018, Tony Khan has become one of the most important figures in the wrestling world.




wrestlepurists.com





@The Legit Lioness - i am sure there is a quote in here you can find and do a ’HOW DARE HE’ Tony Khan thread - i know how you love those 

always looking out for my boy 🥰


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Let’s put this here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tony Khan Discusses the Challenges of Starting AEW | Wrestle Purists | All Things Pro Wrestling
> 
> 
> Since filing the trademarks for All Elite Wrestling in late 2018, Tony Khan has become one of the most important figures in the wrestling world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wrestlepurists.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @The Legit Lioness - i am sure there is a quote in here you can find and do a ’HOW DARE HE’ Tony Khan thread - i know how you love those
> 
> always looking out for my boy 🥰


*Honestly, I read a lot of AEW personnel feel like shit after Mania and don't want to pile on.*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Honestly, I read a lot of AEW personnel feel like shit after Mania and don't want to pile on.*


GoodGuyLegit doing GoodGuyLegit things

love to see it


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

LifeInCattleClass said:


> GoodGuyLegit doing GoodGuyLegit things
> 
> love to see it


*I reciprocate energy. If Tony Khan is being a loud obnoxious asshole, he's gonna get it right back, but I'm not going to kick him while he's down.*


----------



## Prized Fighter

The Legit Lioness said:


> *I reciprocate energy. If Tony Khan is being a loud obnoxious asshole, he's gonna get it right back, but I'm not going to kick him while he's down.*




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511651300257280005
Dis your source?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Prized Fighter said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511651300257280005
> Dis your source?


_shhhhh… let him believe it

 _


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Amazing chess game between Luchasaurus and Orange Cassidy

@DammitChrist - you’ll enjoy this









Twitch


Twitch is the world's leading video platform and community for gamers.




www.twitch.tv


----------



## Geert Wilders

I feel like Cody has taken a few jabs at AEW, TK and its fans in this WWE interview






“Some people don’t believe this but all about the W” - perhaps reaching but I feel like TK and Cody disagreed on his match outcomes. 

Also the thing about appreciating a nice reaction from fans. He never wanted to be a bad guy.

He also acknowledged the whole homelander thing and wrote it off.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Geert Wilders said:


> I feel like Cody has taken a few jabs at AEW, TK and its fans in this WWE interview
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Some people don’t believe this but all about the W” - perhaps reaching but I feel like TK and Cody disagreed on his match outcomes.
> 
> Also the thing about appreciating a nice reaction from fans. He never wanted to be a bad guy.
> 
> He also acknowledged the whole homelander thing and wrote it off.


i’m starting to have the feeling that Cody wants to build a ‘see, they didn’t survive without me’ narrative

@bdon - agreed?

already thought so with the ‘i hope history is kind to Tony and remembers his well’ comment over the weekend


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Geert Wilders said:


> I feel like Cody has taken a few jabs at AEW, TK and its fans in this WWE interview
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Some people don’t believe this but all about the W” - perhaps reaching but I feel like TK and Cody disagreed on his match outcomes.
> 
> Also the thing about appreciating a nice reaction from fans. He never wanted to be a bad guy.
> 
> He also acknowledged the whole homelander thing and wrote it off.


I know the fed fans love their entrances, but Cody having an entrance for this shit sure is something.


----------



## Geert Wilders

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i’m starting to have the feeling that Cody wants to build a ‘see, they didn’t survive without me’ narrative
> 
> @bdon - agreed?
> 
> already thought so with the ‘i hope history is kind to Tony and remembers his well’ comment over the weekend


he pretty much takes the credit for AEW btw in this video


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Geert Wilders said:


> he pretty much takes the credit for AEW btw in this video


course - even though he was last to sign on and had to basically be convinced by everybody

even Brandi was onboard before him


----------



## TD Stinger

Geert Wilders said:


> I feel like Cody has taken a few jabs at AEW, TK and its fans in this WWE interview
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Some people don’t believe this but all about the W” - perhaps reaching but I feel like TK and Cody disagreed on his match outcomes.
> 
> Also the thing about appreciating a nice reaction from fans. He never wanted to be a bad guy.
> 
> He also acknowledged the whole homelander thing and wrote it off.


OK, no offense, but a lot of this stuff feels like a reach.

Him talking about "it's all about the W" was him talking about how big it was not only to be at Mania and face Seth, but to also get the win. If anything that comment is an endorsement of AEW compared to WWE seeing how both companies handle win/loss records.

As far as him getting a nice reaction from the fans, I think that was because he genuinely didn't know what kind of reaction he would get. I mean even if it was obvious he would get cheered, all wrestlers have this fear when they go somewhere new. AJ Styles had this fear in 2016 when he went to WWE.

And the Homelander thing was just him talking about what inspired his jacket. I mean, nothing really to it.

Point is, Cody has done other interviews jucier than this if you want to try and read between the lines for shots at AEW. But his interview on the Bump, which I did listen to this morning while working, there really wasn't much there if you're looking for that.

I think I have I piled on Cody as much as anyone for his dumb stuff in the past year when it's called for. But in the past week, I don't know man, I feel like we're seeing way too much of people trying to read between the lines for any semblance of a dig at AEW, to the point where you just hear what you want to hear.


----------



## bdon

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i’m starting to have the feeling that Cody wants to build a ‘see, they didn’t survive without me’ narrative
> 
> @bdon - agreed?
> 
> already thought so with the ‘i hope history is kind to Tony and remembers his well’ comment over the weekend


The minute he said that about TK, I thought the same thing. That was the first brick in the foundation of the built-in reason of why TK couldn’t survive without Cody.


----------



## bdon

TD Stinger said:


> OK, no offense, but a lot of this stuff feels like a reach.
> 
> Him talking about "it's all about the W" was him talking about how big it was not only to be at Mania and face Seth, but to also get the win. If anything that comment is an endorsement of AEW compared to WWE seeing how both companies handle win/loss records.
> 
> As far as him getting a nice reaction from the fans, I think that was because he genuinely didn't know what kind of reaction he would get. I mean even if it was obvious he would get cheered, all wrestlers have this fear when they go somewhere new. AJ Styles had this fear in 2016 when he went to WWE.
> 
> And the Homelander thing was just him talking about what inspired his jacket. I mean, nothing really to it.
> 
> Point is, Cody has done other interviews jucier than this if you want to try and read between the lines for shots at AEW. But his interview on the Bump, which I did listen to this morning while working, there really wasn't much there if you're looking for that.
> 
> I think I have I piled on Cody as much as anyone for his dumb stuff in the past year when it's called for. But in the past week, I don't know man, I feel like we're seeing way too much of people trying to read between the lines for any semblance of a dig at AEW, to the point where you just hear what you want to hear.


I’ll take your word for it. I’m not watching WWE products lol


----------



## bdon

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i’m starting to have the feeling that Cody wants to build a ‘see, they didn’t survive without me’ narrative
> 
> @bdon - agreed?
> 
> already thought so with the ‘i hope history is kind to Tony and remembers his well’ comment over the weekend


Well, I had to watch it after reading yours and @TD Stinger posts.

First of all, I don’t sense anything in this interview of Cody being a slimeball. I found him to be very genuine here, admitting to fears and nerves.

Secondly, something he said struck me. He mentioned “Matt and Nick” like this particular audience is supposed to just know who they are. And in another interview I seen, he openly mentioned them as well, although that one may have not been actual WWE content-related as it was for “the rags”.

Not going to touch on it further, but it is something I will keep an eye on…


----------



## bdon

So, after watching the entire thing, I am going to stick with a gut feeling I have that something is “off” about the entire Cody in WWE thing. He mentioned Matt and Nick like those interviewing and watching at home should be on a first name basis with The Bucks, and he even goes out of his way to mention Aaron fucking Solo on the show.

It could be nothing, or it could be something. And it probably IS nothing. Just remember: Cody’s last promo in AEW seemed confusing as hell with him screaming about being THE Forbidden Door.

Again, something interesting to keep an eye on…


----------



## DammitChrist

FTR vs Young Bucks from Dynamite last night is currently sitting at 9.31 on Cagematch


----------



## Garty

DammitChrist said:


> FTR vs Young Bucks from Dynamite last night is currently sitting at 9.31 on Cagematch


And people say that the Young Bucks are only flippy-dippy acrobats.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

I don't advocate for anyone to lose their job, but I'd really like to see Bobby Cruise replace Justin Roberts....or David Penszer....or Peepaw Gary Cappetta even. I can't be the only one who can't stand his announcing, right? 

Cruise is preferable though since he's younger and readily available. I'd also prefer someone who's doesn't scream "WWE" like Roberts does. 

yes, yes. neckbeard smark blah blah blah.


----------



## 3venflow

Not sure Bobby Cruise is younger than Roberts, he's been around forever in ROH and was Corino's personal ring announcer ca. 2003. Even though I don't mind Roberts much, I'd also prefer Cruise as he has more of a 'sports' than 'entertainment' vibe to his intros. I'm also another of those who'd prefer non-WWE to WWE alumni in a 1 v. 1 situation though when they're of comparable talent.

Cruise will probably continue to ring announce ROH, as having Roberts do it would be one of those things that erodes its identity.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

3venflow said:


> Not sure Bobby Cruise is younger than Roberts, he's been around forever in ROH and was Corino's personal ring announcer ca. 2003. Even though I don't mind Roberts much, I'd also prefer Cruise as he has more of a 'sports' than 'entertainment' vibe to his intros. I'm also another of those who'd prefer non-WWE to WWE alumni in a 1 v. 1 situation though when they're of comparable talent.
> 
> Cruise will probably continue to ring announce ROH, as having Roberts do it would be one of those things that erodes its identity.


I meant younger than Penszer and Peepaw Cappetta. If this was my live action TEW I'd have old man Cappetta doing the announcing since he's my favourite haha. Penszer is a good one too.

I just....really do not like Roberts' announcing. Never have. I'd even take Lillian Garcia over him. That's without repeating myself on how I think he just screams WWE, when I'd prefer to have less of that when possible.

Just started thinking about it seeing Cruise do the announcing in the Dynamite main event.





I totally forgot Cappetta actually did appear in AEW.


----------



## NamelessJobber

Yea, Justin Roberts is kinda annoying. I’m not a big fan of his announcing either 😅 
The guy last night was better. Dasha did it a few times when Justin was out and she did a better job too.




3venflow said:


> Swerve at the Grammys. AEW need to market the hell out of this guy, he has the cooool factor. Dare I say put him and a babyface Acclaimed together?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510764681861943298
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510763730925064193


Yes. Swerve seems cool but he is also hot. I love the Acclaimed too. I don’t know about putting Swerve and Acclaimed together but I definitely don’t mind more of them on the show.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Can’t honestly say i’ve ever given thought to my ‘preferred ring announcer’

i like Justin - he’s just …. There


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Can’t honestly say i’ve ever given thought to my ‘preferred ring announcer’
> 
> i like Justin - he’s just …. There


When you're as obsessed with rasslin as I am you think about everyyything. One of my first threads on here was about Dynamite's presentation and things I thought they should change 

Unfortunately, the rainbow dust scheme is still here.....Then again.... I absolutely loved how Nitro looked after they first changed the set/logo in early 99-late 99 until it somehow got worse looking, so what do I know?


----------



## RiverFenix

Roberts' "Jeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhnnnnn Moxley" call is so self endulgant I'd rather he just whip it out and masturbate instead.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512080168658997259


----------



## 3venflow

AEW should've signed Speedball Bailey instead of one of the 205/NXT lookalikes. He's a lot of fun and very unique, he'd have been a popular underdog babyface in AEW.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512399162012282882


----------



## 3venflow

A reminder of how bad Big Swole sucks. She makes The Bunny look like Manami Toyota. 😂 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512403188745482245


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> A reminder of how bad Big Swole sucks. She makes The Bunny look like Manami Toyota. 😂
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512403188745482245


i was laughing so much at the replies on this when i saw it

people are funny xD


----------



## Outlaw91

The AEW and NJPW partnership seems to be stronger than ever.









AEW Dynamite And Rampage To Air On NJPW World, Tony Khan Comments


AEW Dynamite and Rampage are coming to the New Japan World streaming service at no additional cost.




www.mandatory.com


----------



## DammitChrist

AEW and NJPW continuing to work closer together is always great news for wrestling fans globally


----------



## Tell it like it is

Great news for us pro wresting fans indeed. Also you would think they put Omega front and center. But I'm guessing since he's injured he won't be in these programs yet.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan

3venflow said:


> AEW should've signed Speedball Bailey instead of one of the 205/NXT lookalikes. He's a lot of fun and very unique, he'd have been a popular underdog babyface in AEW.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512399162012282882


I was always expecting TK to go for Bailey once his BANISHMENT from USA expired. All these other guys probably didn’t have a Work Visa and didn’t get caught lying though. Silly mistakes he won’t make again. If he gets a real legally binding contract in the future he will have the proper documentation. 

Chris “Greatest American Wrestler Not Yet Signed by AEW” Hero was caught trying to do a little working vacation in Australia…where he would probably skip the vacation. Hero was travelling all over the world at that point in his career. A now ten or more years old Customs Security or Border Crossing or whatever show that Hero was being profiled on.

Mike Bailey would be a unique signing for AEW. He probably settled on Impact because they guaranteed the proper papers for a Canadian to have temporary employment in the USA.


----------



## LongPig666

No WWE suprisingly. A few AEW though.


----------



## LongPig666

We AEW types are diversified and up for some constructive criticism are we not.


----------



## Tell it like it is

I just realized that Takeshita is coming to the states this week. Hopefully they announce him for the Owen Hart tournament and goes far. I'm freaking rooting for this guy.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512450804661506051


----------



## DammitChrist

Okay, I had the Comedy Central channel on in the background earlier this hour, and out of nowhere comes Adam Cole appearing as a special guest for a 30-minute special.

It's apparently about the show, Halo The Series: Declassified. It's a really recent episode too btw.

I honestly don't (or *want *to) get the increasing resentment for Cole. He comes across like a very cool and friendly person here. He's a great talent too.

Anyway, it's cool to see someone like Cole appear in non-wrestling programs


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Lolz


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512728958097309699


----------



## Not Lying

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Lolz
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512728958097309699


let him cut that whiny ass lame promo 2 more times and he'll be booed out of buildings again.


----------



## 3venflow

Eddie vs. Garcia spilling into NJPW Strong.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512953872465412099
Made me think about something that will never happen but would be fascinating, where pro wrestling is a shared universe and characters/alignments/storylines all cross over like the above.


----------



## NXT Only

The Definition of Technician said:


> let him cut that whiny ass lame promo 2 more times and he'll be booed out of buildings again.


He’s gonna cut that in front of a bunch of 11 year olds and they’re gonna ask their dad what’s wrong with him


----------



## NXT Only

3venflow said:


> Eddie vs. Garcia spilling into NJPW Strong.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512953872465412099
> Made me think about something that will never happen but would be fascinating, where pro wrestling is a shared universe and characters/alignments/storylines all cross over like the above.


Pretty sure it’s happened before with NJPW, ROH, I think AAA and it even spilled into IMPACT a bit.


----------



## DammitChrist

@3venflow already beat me to the punch about the feud involving both those men spilling into tonight's NJPW Strong episode, so I won't go further on that (other than the fact that I thought Daniel Garcia/Fred Yehi vs Fred Rosser/Eddie Kingston had a short, but pretty good tag match) 

For the record, the Factory (aka the trio of QT Marshall/Nick Comoroto/Aaron Solo) showed up on tonight's NJPW Strong after Karl Fredericks's match against Josh Alexander.

The Factory wanted to recruit him into their group, but Fredericks obviously rejected their offer; so he ended up taking a beating. Clark Connors and Yuya Uemura came out shortly to save Karl Fredericks from the Factory, so this is setting up a 6-tag match next week in the undercard.

I doubt much folks on here even care about the Factory, but I felt like mentioning that part too since it's AEW-related


----------



## DammitChrist

By the way, I wanted to keep this part separate since this didn't occur on tonight's NJPW Strong episode.

There was a NJPW event that took place earlier this morning (which is one of the numerous live events that take place in Japan instead), and Will Ospreay competed in a tag match in the undercard.

Will Ospreay teamed with Aaron Henare since they're 2 members of the United Empire. During Ospreay's entrance, he signaled for the camera to come closer to him so he can reveal his phone. Shortly afterwards, Ospreay submitted something on Twitter live in the middle of his entrance with Henare.

It turns out that THIS was the tweet that Will Ospreay submitted in that NJPW event earlier this morning, and it's about Jon Moxley:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512708387007475713
This crazy bastard wants to piss off Jon Moxley big time by trolling his wife ahead of their upcoming match next Saturday  

Anyway, I doubt it'll happen; but maybe there's a small possibility that we could see Will Ospreay make a surprise appearance this Wednesday to hype up his match against Jon Moxley a few days beforehand. There's no NJPW events taking place in Japan this upcoming week since the next one is scheduled on April 18th, so there's a short window for someone like Ospreay to show up. 

If not, then maybe Moxley just mentions it briefly in a promo on Dynamite; which is likely the most realistic scenario here.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Lollllll - this is so good!


----------



## Prized Fighter

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Lollllll - this is so good!


That last line had me rolling.


----------



## 3venflow

Kenny and Sami trying to explain DDT to people who only watch gifs.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513003050990018561


----------



## Prized Fighter

3venflow said:


> Kenny and Sami trying to explain DDT to people who only watch gifs.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513003050990018561


Is this the first time Sami has acknowledged that he is El Generico since he left the indies?


----------



## Tell it like it is

3venflow said:


> Kenny and Sami trying to explain DDT to people who only watch gifs.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513003050990018561


DDT is the shit! Today's event was awesome. Those who talk crap about it with their lame ass jokes can shove Cornette's tennis racket up their ass.


----------



## DammitChrist

Wheeler YUTA vs Jon Moxley from Rampage is currently sitting at 9.25 on Cagematch atm


----------



## Tell it like it is

Some Japanese fans seeing AEW in NJPW World.


http://imgur.com/a/dywJEbG


----------



## 3venflow

Shingo Takagi did co-commentary for last week's Dynamite in Japan apparently. He spoke a lot about his association with various wrestlers in AEW.


----------



## Tell it like it is

3venflow said:


> Shingo Takagi did co-commentary for last week's Dynamite in Japan apparently. He spoke a lot about his association with various wrestlers in AEW.


Just don't let the the anti Bucks jerk crew in here see this.


----------



## Tell it like it is

That reminds me, so if Takeshita wrestles in Dynamite are they going to have a DDT wrestler in NJPW World?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Tell it like it is said:


> That reminds me, so if Takeshita wrestles in Dynamite are they going to have a DDT wrestler in NJPW World?


indeed - crazy xD


----------



## DammitChrist

Tell it like it is said:


> Some Japanese fans seeing AEW in NJPW World.
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/dywJEbG


That's great news to hear!

I'd like to see how more of the Japanese fans are reacting to the new AEW content 

Personally, I love much of the wrestling that they have with NJPW atm; so hopefully, the feeling is mutual on their end with the wrestling in AEW over here 



Tell it like it is said:


> Just don't let the the anti Bucks jerk crew in here see this.
> View attachment 120384


For the record, if anyone isn't familiar, this is coming from Shingo Takagi; who's one of the best wrestlers in the industry (especially in NJPW).

Shingo was the #1 MVP of NJPW last year in 2021 based on his work and his accolades.

This is an elite-level wrestler recognizing an elite tag team. 

If there is anyone who recognizes how great of a performer someone else is in the ring, Shingo Takagi is definitely one of them.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Great BTE

very funny Dark Order segment


----------



## Tell it like it is

DammitChrist said:


> For the record, if anyone isn't familiar, this is coming from Shingo Takagi; who's one of the best wrestlers in the industry (especially in NJPW).
> 
> Shingo was the #1 MVP of NJPW last year in 2021 based on his work and his accolades.
> 
> This is an elite-level wrestler recognizing an elite tag team.
> 
> If there is anyone who recognizes how great of a performer someone else is in the ring, Shingo Takagi is definitely one of them.


 He may not be an elite level wrestler but heck here's Buff Bagwell shutting down a guy talking about Kenny and The Bucks

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513364073211179012


----------



## Khany

Tell it like it is said:


> He may not be an elite level wrestler but heck here's Buff Bagwell shutting down a guy talking about Kenny and The Bucks
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513364073211179012


I do find this funny. Mostly because of the insults someone like Disco Inferno cops when he posts an opinion. His opinion is rarely challenged but his standing in the wrestling world is the main topic of discussion afterwards.


----------



## Aedubya

Gates Of Agony signed with both AEW & ROH - surely those 2 & Cage will be in The Pinnacle?


----------



## ProjectGargano

Aedubya said:


> Gates Of Agony signed with both AEW & ROH - surely those 2 & Cage will be in The Pinnacle?


No, they are a separate stable now. Tully Blanchard Enterprises.


----------



## MaseMan

Tully Blanchard managing a "monster" stable seems like a weird fit, but maybe it can work. We shall see.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

William Regal Podcast


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

RJ City’s babyface character - funny stuff


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1477999436517101570


----------



## Garmonbozia

DammitChrist said:


> Wheeler YUTA vs Jon Moxley from Rampage is currently sitting at 9.25 on Cagematch atm


I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514251031814844420wow. It was a great match though. 


Garmonbozia said:


> I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514280445080489988
Wonder what AEW's point of view on them is? The tag division is stacked, but the Good Brothers are members of the Elite, so the Bucks and Kenny might back them the same way Punk, MJF and Darby Allin pushed for Brody King to be signed.

I prefer Anderson without Gallows personally but wouldn't be in a hurry to sign either with the roster AEW now has.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Anderson is a solid hand, Gallows can fuck off. Neither are needed with the roster they have. Doing another Bullet Club thing would be nWo 2000.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

I know someone will fine something to hate in here - but this is a good Bucks article IMO









How the Young Bucks Crafted Their Masterpiece vs. FTR


For the second time in 18 months, two of wrestling’s best tag teams turned in a performance that will be remembered for ages.




www.si.com


----------



## RiverFenix

Juice Robinson's NJPW contract ends April 30th. I don't think he'll get over in North America at all, but does AEW bring him in given they signed Toni Storm? Does Juice want to take another shot with WWE, assuming they'd want him, given he requested his release to go to Japan to do as his wrestling heroes did in the past, as he was a job guy in early NXT.


----------



## 3venflow

RiverFenix said:


> Juice Robinson's NJPW contract ends April 30th. I don't think he'll get over in North America at all, but does AEW bring him in given they signed Toni Storm? Does Juice want to take another shot with WWE, assuming they'd want him, given he requested his release to go to Japan to do as his wrestling heroes did in the past, as he was a job guy in early NXT.


I think Juice could be a good undercard guy in American big leagues. I just don't think AEW really has any urgent need of undercard guys though unless they add something special (like a Bandido could) or cater to a particular demographic. But Juice is a big guy with a decent look and improved his overall presentation in Japan. You could swap him in for Chuck Taylor and you'd be getting an upgrade.


----------



## 3venflow

Statlander's big push is about to start I reckon. She was introduced as from Long Island instead of the Andromeda Galaxy.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514376140592398340

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514377037087232006


----------



## omaroo

3venflow said:


> Statlander's big push is about to start I reckon. She was introduced as from Long Island instead of the Andromeda Galaxy.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514376140592398340
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514377037087232006


Yes!! 

Great talent but just needs to work on her promos. 

She should be the one to defeat jade down the line hopefully.


----------



## JasmineAEW

Awww. A fan paid Anna Jay’s and Jungle Boy’s dinner tab tonight. So cool.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514476482340470786


----------



## $Dolladrew$

You're welcome

Some hilariousness featuring the BCC,The acclaimed, ricky stark's, and.....Danhausen?


----------



## Whoanma

3venflow said:


> Statlander's big push is about to start I reckon. *She was introduced as from Long Island instead of the Andromeda Galaxy.*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514376140592398340
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514377037087232006


----------



## Ultimo Duggan

JasmineAEW said:


> Awww. A fan paid Anna Jay’s and Jungle Boy’s dinner tab tonight. So cool.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514476482340470786


Beautiful people don’t pay for food anymore? They probably aren’t even eating steaks yet. They are young so a chicken fingers platter with fries and Texas Toast is probably the order of the day.


----------



## TD Stinger

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/u49anx

This could be interesting.


----------



## Prosper

3venflow said:


> Statlander's big push is about to start I reckon. She was introduced as from Long Island instead of the Andromeda Galaxy.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514376140592398340
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514377037087232006


Anyone other than Kris Statlander defeating Jade Cargill would be a disappointment for me personally. Looking forward to the new push.


----------



## 3venflow

FTR have challenged the Von Erichs (MLW) and Court Bauer seems open to the idea.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514973514129883137


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Marshall is one handsome fella and a guy I'd sign if I had my own fed. Just put some cowboy boots on cause no shoes in wrestling has always weirded me out.

Also, I'm posting this again to will it into reality like a tulpa. Reasons to turn the TNT title into the US title

1. TNT title sounds dumb
2. US titles always look cool.
3. The midcard title being the US title just makes logical sense. You have the champion of the US and a World Champion. It's the next step. It. Just. Makes. Sense.

AEW needs to make a heavy play at Chris Bey when his contract is up. Willie Mack too, but people on here are just gonna call him fat and annoy me as a result.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

I have just seen this on social media.

That seems quite impressive from Mox and Yuta.


----------



## 3venflow

Jonathan Gresham has officially signed with AEW/ROH, per Fightful.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> Jonathan Gresham has officially signed with AEW/ROH, per Fightful.


yeah, saw that

i’ll wait for the official graphic though - i am not 100% sure i like him yet TBH

seems a bit try-hard. Is he face or heel normally?


----------



## 3venflow

He's a face in ROH and is all about the Code of Honor. He's probably one of the top five technical wrestlers in the world, but I've always had reservations about him on a national scale as he's not overly charismatic and is very small.

If you want 'sports-based' pro wrestling though, then he's a good guy to have. Everything he tends to do has a purpose and is realistic. He ruled in ROH's pure division but I would not be selling him as the FotC if I was shopping ROH for TV.

His entrance mask also RULES.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> He's a face in ROH and is all about the Code of Honor. He's probably one of the top five technical wrestlers in the world, but I've always had reservations about him on a national scale as he's not overly charismatic and is very small.
> 
> If you want 'sports-based' pro wrestling though, then he's a good guy to have. Everything he tends to do has a purpose and is realistic. He ruled in ROH's pure division but I would not be selling him as the FotC if I was shopping ROH for TV.
> 
> His entrance mask also RULES.
> 
> View attachment 120678


i saw the Cthulu mask and that is badass - the first thought i had was ‘i wish someone badass was wearing it’ xD

i’ll see what is what - i mean, I like Silver, and they look the same size

but Silver is a midcard cocaine hamster act / serious grappler at that size? I dunno


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

I dunno. Kevin Nash and Lex Luger readily sold for Rey Mysterio in 1999 when that kinda thing was rare. Granted Rey was presented as the total underdog, but he also had a competitive match with Ric Flair a few months later. Rey carved an all time great career out for himself.

Gresham is pretty damn good, but his size will always be an issue with the audience at large. Is he good enough to overcome a roster as packed as AEW's? Guess we'll see.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I got Britt dragged 😭







*


----------



## LongPig666

Awesome pic!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1515139480793251845


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*A story in two tweets:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514669730543681538

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1515328205187604487*


----------



## omaroo

The Legit Lioness said:


> *A story in two tweets:
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514669730543681538
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1515328205187604487*


Both are cunts and peoplesee through them and about time.


----------



## DammitChrist

Admittedly, I'm not much of a YouTube advocate in these topics at all, but I thought this was a cool bonus:






Wheeler YUTA's breakout performance with Jon Moxley last week on Rampage in that excellent main event currently has over 2 million viewers atm, which is really impressive; especially since YUTA's big moment of getting established by the BCC kept getting downplayed all week here.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Road to BOTB


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Buff Bagwell comments on a referee having to drag Hangman in front of the hard camera 😂*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1515181258904584192


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Acknowledge YUTA


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1515450801900109831


----------



## DammitChrist

Wheeler YUTA is more entertaining to watch nowadays anyway.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

TNT belt was my favourite set of matches/feuds in wrestling for a while. Now it feels....idk....like it's stuck in limbo.

Last time it felt important is when Miro had it. I think the BOTB decision was a mistake. Heel turn or not.


----------



## omaroo

GNKenny said:


> TNT belt was my favourite set of matches/feuds in wrestling for a while. Now it feels....idk....like it's stuck in limbo.
> 
> Last time it felt important is when Miro had it. I think the BOTB decision was a mistake. Heel turn or not.


Only way the title can have the prestige back is an actual star holding it and a long reign not hot shotting like has been the case for some time now.

Miro coming back and winning the title again and not losing till early next year is the way to go and would get him also in the main event next year as well with such a reign.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

omaroo said:


> Only way the title can have the prestige back is an actual star holding it and a long reign not hot shotting like has been the case for some time now.
> 
> Miro coming back and winning the title again and not losing till early next year is the way to go and would get him also in the main event next year as well with such a reign.


I disagree. Long title reigns don't necessarily make a title feel more important just by virtue. If you care about the guys involved, it's fine to trade it a few times. Nobody cares about Sky and the crowd hated babyface Sammy.

Run back a 3 month Miro and Eddie Kingston blood feud and the title would be just fine in my opinion anyway. 

I wanted Powerhouse Hobbs to win the belt from Sky though.


----------



## omaroo

GNKenny said:


> I disagree. Long title reigns don't necessarily make a title feel more important just by virtue. If you care about the guys involved, it's fine to trade it a few times. Nobody cares about Sky and the crowd hated babyface Sammy.
> 
> Run back a 3 month Miro and Eddie Kingston blood feud and the title would be just fine in my opinion anyway.
> 
> I wanted Powerhouse Hobbs to win the belt from Sky though.


Mixed reigns are fine. Not every one has to be long. 

But after Miro's last reign the TNT title just seemed to have become an after thought imo. 

Wardlow and Hobbs would be perfect for the title if they don't want to go with Miro right now. Hobbs in particular should be in the title frame now and down the line Wardlow winning it before going after the world title.


----------



## DammitChrist

If you haven't seen the main event with Will Ospreay vs Jon Moxley from the NJPW Strong special earlier tonight, I *highly *recommend that you watch that match whenever you have the free time.

It was an incredible match, and what *both those men* did throughout that whole contest was perfect.

I'd like to emphasize the part about both Ospreay and Moxley (specifically) doing a brilliant job in that match for reasons I cannot reveal here


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Boop


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1515500789409751052


----------



## Garty

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Boop
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1515500789409751052


That's the "Ego" I know.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Its the ‘bear’ and ‘cat’ at the end that does it xD


----------



## 3venflow




----------



## Jeru The Damaja

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1515180020674617353
Everybody loves The Acclaimed.


----------



## Sad Panda

Jeru The Damaja said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1515180020674617353
> Everybody loves The Acclaimed.


For good reason. The Acclaimed can easily be the biggest heel tag team OR face team in the company. They’re both good looking dudes who have a cool gimmick and have youth on their side. I think Max Caster has the greatest overall upside, but Anthony Bowens is the better worker as of right now.

Either way they need to be main players soon.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Sad Panda said:


> For good reason. The Acclaimed can easily be the biggest heel tag team OR face team in the company. They’re both good looking dudes who have a cool gimmick and have youth on their side. I think Max Caster has the greatest overall upside, but Anthony Bowens is the better worker as of right now.
> 
> Either way they need to be main players soon.


They're a face turn away from wrestling stardom.


----------



## Irish Jet

Jeru The Damaja said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1515180020674617353
> Everybody loves The Acclaimed.


Khan just jobbed Caster to 90 year old Samoa Joe in seconds lol.


----------



## 3venflow

Interesting interview with Nick Wayne who says he has to graduate high school before his AEW deal goes into effect. Big hopes for this kid, he's a third generation wrestler who is learning fast.


----------



## omaroo

Irish Jet said:


> Khan just jobbed Caster to 90 year old Samoa Joe in seconds lol.


What an absurd comment to make but not surprising.


----------



## Geeee

So, here's an interesting benchmark for the size queens, on the latest episode of Sammy Guevara's VLOG, he claimed that he is 169lbs. (I dunno if that was another dumb sex joke but I got the feeling that he and Alan Angels were comparing their real weights)


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516493925044920333

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Geeee

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516493925044920333
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Jack Evans never really fit in in AEW IMO. Really feels like someone more comfortable on the indies. I hope that Angelico gets a shot at singles because I think he has some potential.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

Geeee said:


> Jack Evans never really fit in in AEW IMO. Really feels like someone more comfortable on the indies. I hope that Angelico gets a shot at singles because I think he has some potential.


Put Angelico with BCC. Either that or in ROH and have him compete for the Pure Title.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Road to Pittsburgh

well worth the watch


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516715954058805248Today's the day


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

GNKenny said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516715954058805248Today's the day


lol - calling @The Legit Lioness - get your thread ready booboo

otherwise i will scoop you again tonight xD


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

LifeInCattleClass said:


> lol - calling @The Legit Lioness - get your thread ready booboo
> 
> otherwise i will scoop you again tonight xD


*You'll be SLEEPING!!!*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The Legit Lioness said:


> *You'll be SLEEPING!!!*


whahahaaa! So true xD


----------



## Pizzamorg

I've been quietly staying the course and slowly working my way through AEW from the start. I figured no one would care if I gave random thoughts episode by episode in here, so I figured I'd just check in each time I got to a PPV. Ths one being the AEW Full Gear show from 2019. A show which I thought was overall okay, not great, but then there are a fair amount of creative choices I don't really care for in AEW at this time, so depending on taste, I can see some people really loving this show and am not surprised it has some really glowing reviews. 

Maybe the best pure wrestling match of the night for me was Pac v Hangman. I’d never seen Hangman outside of AEW, so I didn’t know what to expect from him, but I can see now why AEW seems to have put so much stock in him. I dunno what he is like on the mic as they haven’t given him much time yet, but at least in the ring, he seems like a complete package. Combine that with a wrestler as good as Pac and it is no real surprise this was mostly magic. I felt like the match could have potentially been shorter and tighter, since in the build it seemed like Page really wanted to fuck Pac up, but I didn’t always necessarily feel that immediacy here, but overall, this was pretty good. Only real knock on this match is that Dead Eye at the end was completely whiffed, Pac was so far off the floor, you couldn’t even mask it and showing replays didn’t help. 

In terms of most fun I had during the show regardless of wrestling quality, that Lights Out match was it. I know there can be some snobbery around hardcore wrestling, but I guess as a 90s kid, I will always have a soft spot for it. Even if there are some promotions where like two bloated fat men just legitimately hurt each other for like twenty minutes in front of like maybe 10 people, like I know that shit is stupid but I would probably watch it anyway. 

Moxley in AEW seems to be basically the Ambrose he wanted to be, before WWE made it all silly and PG. I dunno what he is like today, but I don't think Moxley is necessarily a great wrestler in a pure sense, but he is great when he gets to play just a violent animal trapped in a corner. Then there is Omega who I don’t think about as a hardcore wrestler, but I admire his willingness to do some crazy spots and get bloody. Him sorta slowly going berserk in this match and meeting Moxley on his level was a fun story. I also have a weird soft spot in wrestling for when on special occasions a wrestler will pull out like a stronger version of their finish to put a match away. It is a shame that not all the spots worked, some smaller spots resulted in a lot of blood, while some of the bigger ones didn't result in any at all which kinda pulled me out of it. I dunno what happened there, but I enjoyed this for what it was.

I ain't gonna talk about every match on here, as no one wants to read that and a lot of this stuff was pretty throwaway anyway. I will say I think the AEW Title Picture at this time sucks. Putting the title on Jericho and giving him a heel faction just feels very late stage TNA. Especially as I can never quite tell whether Jericho is just old, fat and gassed or deliberately working slow for heel shenans (or somewhere in the middle). Either way, I don't find these matches entertaining. It can be elevated if you have someone dynamic to carry the athletic weight, but Cody ain't that, either. I know he gets a lot of praise for just doing his best with whatever shit he is given, but I just find him so boring in the ring. As a result, this match was just kinda... stodgy to me.

They tried to light it up a bit with the ramp spot, but overall, I was just so whelmed by all of this. I also thought it was weird that there were so many opportunities for both men to be DQ’d here. I get that in wrestling storytelling the rules tend to be a bit looser in title matches as the ref wants a definitive winner or whatever, but both guys got away with blatant cheating multiple times with no repercussions. Weird. 

Oh and the twist at the end was as old as wrestling itself, but I thought it was mostly well executed, even if I feel like I have zero emotional investment in any of these wrestlers. 

Oh and just quickly before you go. Does the AEW tag team scene ever get any better? Cause I am sorry, but I think at this stage, it really sucks. Tag teams can result in really magic chemistry in the ring and when it is all clicking, it is some of my favourite wrestling around. However, I feel like AEW mostly so far use tag team wrestling as an excuse to just do twenty minute matches of pure high spots with the excuse that people can just roll out of the ring and someone else can roll in and act like they are fresh (even if seconds earlier they were like dropped from the ceiling on their neck) and hit another one. I know it is pure old man yells at crowd style stuff, but I dunno, this stuff was cool when I was younger but as you get older I think you do end up agreeing more with some of the fogeys. A match without any psychology or storytelling, that is just flips and bumps, is just kinda nothing at the end of the day. I know the Young Bucks did the whole leg thing in their match and props to that still being sold when they showed up at the end, but really it only ever felt like it was a barrier in the match, rather than part of the story. They still hit the highspots and then go ‘owe my leg’ and then be straight back to doing flips again. 

I also think it doesn’t help that a lot of the teams seem fairly green, so you have this massive divide between people hitting really cool shit effortlessly against teams where you can sorta see on their face and body how they are like going through their progressions. This just completely pulls me out of a match and reminds me this is a choreographed sequence, rather than an organic back and forth.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Pizzamorg said:


> I've been quietly staying the course and slowly working my way through AEW from the start. I figured no one would care if I gave random thoughts episode by episode in here, so I figured I'd just check in each time I got to a PPV. Ths one being the AEW Full Gear show from 2019. A show which I thought was overall okay, not great, but then there are a fair amount of creative choices I don't really care for in AEW at this time, so depending on taste, I can see some people really loving this show and am not surprised it has some really glowing reviews.
> 
> Maybe the best pure wrestling match of the night for me was Pac v Hangman. I’d never seen Hangman outside of AEW, so I didn’t know what to expect from him, but I can see now why AEW seems to have put so much stock in him. I dunno what he is like on the mic as they haven’t given him much time yet, but at least in the ring, he seems like a complete package. Combine that with a wrestler as good as Pac and it is no real surprise this was mostly magic. I felt like the match could have potentially been shorter and tighter, since in the build it seemed like Page really wanted to fuck Pac up, but I didn’t always necessarily feel that immediacy here, but overall, this was pretty good. Only real knock on this match is that Dead Eye at the end was completely whiffed, Pac was so far off the floor, you couldn’t even mask it and showing replays didn’t help.
> 
> In terms of most fun I had during the show regardless of wrestling quality, that Lights Out match was it. I know there can be some snobbery around hardcore wrestling, but I guess as a 90s kid, I will always have a soft spot for it. Even if there are some promotions where like two bloated fat men just legitimately hurt each other for like twenty minutes in front of like maybe 10 people, like I know that shit is stupid but I would probably watch it anyway.
> 
> Moxley in AEW seems to be basically the Ambrose he wanted to be, before WWE made it all silly and PG. I dunno what he is like today, but I don't think Moxley is necessarily a great wrestler in a pure sense, but he is great when he gets to play just a violent animal trapped in a corner. Then there is Omega who I don’t think about as a hardcore wrestler, but I admire his willingness to do some crazy spots and get bloody. Him sorta slowly going berserk in this match and meeting Moxley on his level was a fun story. I also have a weird soft spot in wrestling for when on special occasions a wrestler will pull out like a stronger version of their finish to put a match away. It is a shame that not all the spots worked, some smaller spots resulted in a lot of blood, while some of the bigger ones didn't result in any at all which kinda pulled me out of it. I dunno what happened there, but I enjoyed this for what it was.
> 
> I ain't gonna talk about every match on here, as no one wants to read that and a lot of this stuff was pretty throwaway anyway. I will say I think the AEW Title Picture at this time sucks. Putting the title on Jericho and giving him a heel faction just feels very late stage TNA. Especially as I can never quite tell whether Jericho is just old, fat and gassed or deliberately working slow for heel shenans (or somewhere in the middle). Either way, I don't find these matches entertaining. It can be elevated if you have someone dynamic to carry the athletic weight, but Cody ain't that, either. I know he gets a lot of praise for just doing his best with whatever shit he is given, but I just find him so boring in the ring. As a result, this match was just kinda... stodgy to me.
> 
> They tried to light it up a bit with the ramp spot, but overall, I was just so whelmed by all of this. I also thought it was weird that there were so many opportunities for both men to be DQ’d here. I get that in wrestling storytelling the rules tend to be a bit looser in title matches as the ref wants a definitive winner or whatever, but both guys got away with blatant cheating multiple times with no repercussions. Weird.
> 
> Oh and the twist at the end was as old as wrestling itself, but I thought it was mostly well executed, even if I feel like I have zero emotional investment in any of these wrestlers.
> 
> Oh and just quickly before you go. Does the AEW tag team scene ever get any better? Cause I am sorry, but I think at this stage, it really sucks. Tag teams can result in really magic chemistry in the ring and when it is all clicking, it is some of my favourite wrestling around. However, I feel like AEW mostly so far use tag team wrestling as an excuse to just do twenty minute matches of pure high spots with the excuse that people can just roll out of the ring and someone else can roll in and act like they are fresh (even if seconds earlier they were like dropped from the ceiling on their neck) and hit another one. I know it is pure old man yells at crowd style stuff, but I dunno, this stuff was cool when I was younger but as you get older I think you do end up agreeing more with some of the fogeys. A match without any psychology or storytelling, that is just flips and bumps, is just kinda nothing at the end of the day. I know the Young Bucks did the whole leg thing in their match and props to that still being sold when they showed up at the end, but really it only ever felt like it was a barrier in the match, rather than part of the story. They still hit the highspots and then go ‘owe my leg’ and then be straight back to doing flips again.
> 
> I also think it doesn’t help that a lot of the teams seem fairly green, so you have this massive divide between people hitting really cool shit effortlessly against teams where you can sorta see on their face and body how they are like going through their progressions. This just completely pulls me out of a match and reminds me this is a choreographed sequence, rather than an organic back and forth.


great write-up mate

based on this, there'll be stuff coming up you'll really love and stuff you'll really hate - as seems to always be the case with AEW anyway

On the outside stuff - AEW takes a more oldschool territorial approach where basically everything happening outside of the ring is not the jurisdiction of the ref - only power the ref has is a 10 count or a 'hey guys, back in the ring'

therefore, you will not see many (any) DQs - might as well accept that fact if you are gonna go on this ride xD

tag matches - they have a ton I love and I guess a ton you'll hate based on your summary, but you'll find some gems inbetween you'll like

2022 is actually pretty good for the division IMO


----------



## 3venflow

Wrong thread (kinda).


----------



## Pizzamorg

3venflow said:


> Wrong thread (kinda).


Me? Sorry the title is a bit confusing but I thought this was an AEW General thread. Can you link me to the proper AEW General thread? 




LifeInCattleClass said:


> great write-up mate
> 
> based on this, there'll be stuff coming up you'll really love and stuff you'll really hate - as seems to always be the case with AEW anyway
> 
> On the outside stuff - AEW takes a more oldschool territorial approach where basically everything happening outside of the ring is not the jurisdiction of the ref - only power the ref has is a 10 count or a 'hey guys, back in the ring'
> 
> therefore, you will not see many (any) DQs - might as well accept that fact if you are gonna go on this ride xD
> 
> tag matches - they have a ton I love and I guess a ton you'll hate based on your summary, but you'll find some gems inbetween you'll like
> 
> 2022 is actually pretty good for the division IMO


Thank you! 

Thanks for the context around the rules in AEW, I will frame it that way when watching moving forwards. 

Also looking forward to the future of the tag division.


----------



## 3venflow

Pizzamorg said:


> Me? Sorry the title is a bit confusing but I thought this was an AEW General thread. Can you link me to the proper AEW General thread?


Nah, it was me editing my own post meant for another thread! Your post was definitely in the right place.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

as of now, this'll be the only thing I ever think about again when casual fans are brought up


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1517102435713572866


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

I'm tired of even seeing the words "casual fan" together.


----------



## Prized Fighter

LifeInCattleClass said:


> as of now, this'll be the only thing I ever think about again when casual fans are brought up
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1517102435713572866


I feel like more of a business casual fan.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Pittsburgh is the crowd noise - that is awesome xD


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1517168397020241926


----------



## Aedubya

Nice 
Last week's audience would've been a better choice though - one of the top 3 crowds so far


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Big Swole says her "line is still open" for Tony Khan and AEW, that she doesn't like to burn bridges


On this week's "The Sessions with Renee Paquette," Big Swole talked about putting out a music album, her release from AEW, and fans arguing about WWE vs. AEW.




wrestlingnews.co




Good news, guys!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

GNKenny said:


> Big Swole says her "line is still open" for Tony Khan and AEW, that she doesn't like to burn bridges
> 
> 
> On this week's "The Sessions with Renee Paquette," Big Swole talked about putting out a music album, her release from AEW, and fans arguing about WWE vs. AEW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wrestlingnews.co
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good news, guys!


quick, everybody who flushed their careers down the drain to support her, get some comments!

get Lio Rush on the phone and get his 2c on the whole thing xD


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

LifeInCattleClass said:


> quick, everybody who flushed their careers down the drain to support her, get some comments!
> 
> get Lio Rush on the phone and get his 2c on the whole thing xD


An album? For the PEOPLE? Well I’ll be putting that right at the top of my download list. Said no one ever.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Apparently on WON they mentioned that there are some people in AEW that are of the belief that Bret Hart quietly signed a lucrative WWE deal that bans him from appearing on AEW shows.


----------



## 3venflow

Yeah, that's really unfortunate as there's so much Bret could do in AEW right now. It must be one of those WWE Legends deals?

Speaking of Meltzer, he made a good point about Cole vs. Hangman on Rampage which he gave 4.5 stars. Some years ago, people would have spoken about it for a long time, but the general quality of TV match now is higher than it has ever been and we see matches of a high standard many weeks. So for a match to really stand out for many years to come, it has to have a _je ne sais quoi_ about it, kind've like MJF vs. Punk did.

I think Danielson vs. Suzuki which was on a Rampage pre-show last year, would have been a strong U.S. MOTYC in the noughties.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

LifeInCattleClass said:


> as of now, this'll be the only thing I ever think about again when casual fans are brought up
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1517102435713572866


*Well, you saw our handsome friend in the PYP thread with the 3 piece suit on. Meanwhille, I'm out here in tanktops and shorts. No wonder this product pisses me off so much!*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Well, you saw our handsome friend in the PYP thread with the 3 piece suit on. Meanwhille, I'm out here in tanktops and shorts. No wonder this product pisses me off so much!*


RJ is on point xD


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1517532398090608647


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Didn't he JUST come back from an injury??? 🤦🏽

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1517542677100871680*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Road to rampage


----------



## DammitChrist

Shane Strickland just competed in a good match against Blake Christian on tonight's episode of NJPW Strong 

Buddy Matthews was also on the show, and he faced Yuya Uemura in the main event of NJPW Strong tonight


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

HEY! EW with Dr Baker


----------



## 3venflow

Excellent match between Malakai and Davey Richards from February. Malakai needs a chance to showcase this skill set in AEW, he's not really had many good length singles matches.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

If Eddie Edwards would stop LARPing as Tommy Dreamer and reform the American Wolves that'd be great.


----------



## Not Lying

3venflow said:


> Excellent match between Malakai and Davey Richards from February. Malakai needs a chance to showcase this skill set in AEW, he's not really had many good length singles matches.


I can't believe we never got Penta/Malaki and PAC/Malakai 1 on 1.


----------



## 3venflow

The Definition of Technician said:


> I can't believe we never got Penta/Malaki and PAC/Malakai 1 on 1.


Hopefully will still happen. I think that feud is on ice because PAC is once again back in the UK (presumably) and Fenix has been injured (he is just about healthy again now). Penta has thus been stuck by himself working the Punk match and beating guys on Elevation. Penta did say in a vignette that he isn't done with the HoB yet. And HoB going after Fuego feels very much a thrown together sidequest. DT vs. HoB has plenty of combinations left in it, they've exhausted a grand total of 0 singles matches. Malakai vs. Penta, PAC vs. Malakai, Buddy vs. Fenix, Buddy vs. PAC, Brody vs. Penta, Malakai vs. Fenix could all be interesting.


----------



## TD Stinger

The Definition of Technician said:


> I can't believe we never got Penta/Malaki and PAC/Malakai 1 on 1.


I don't think the House of Black vs. Death Triangle feud is completely dead. I think Penta referenced them a couple of weeks ago. I think they're really just waiting on Fenix to get back. And meanwhile PAC is just chilling in the UK. I mean if they weren't planning on continuing this feud, then Penta and especially Alexa dressing up in the spooky get up is completely dumb.

Hell, to me this should end in Malakai vs. Penta in a Buried Alive match. Or at least a Casket match. If you're gonna be goofy with this shit at least go all the way.

I don't know, either way I'm just ready for the House of Black to actually do something interesting. I nearly fell off my chair laughing when Black was cutting a promo on FUEGO DEL SOL of all people. And for awhile it just feels like Black & co. have been cutting their spooky promos and I hate Black's spooky promos. They're just rambling & cryptic nonsense. Get him in the ring where the gimmick and he works best.


----------



## Garty

For all the lovers and haters of Rampage...

_Rampage will be bounced around the schedule in May due to TNT's coverage of the NBA and NHL playoffs. Because it depends on who is playing when, there is no set time past this coming Friday scheduled at the regular 10 p.m. time. May 6 right now is scheduled for 6 p.m. Eastern and 3 p.m. Pacific but that could change. That's going to happen every year at this time._


----------



## 3venflow

A small detail that may be deliberate or not.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1518758037842182144


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> A small detail that may be deliberate or not.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1518758037842182144


its always deliberate with Hangers - he’s done this type of ‘clothing callback’ before


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1519003701050068993


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

I dunno who made this, but it's funny.


----------



## rich110991

AEW needs to get people talking. An angle that has cliff hangers, keeps people guessing, etc. Neither AEW or WWE do this often enough in my opinion.

Have Hangman get ran over for example. I know that’s been done before, it’s just an example. Some sort of mystery.


----------



## omaroo

rich110991 said:


> AEW needs to get people talking. An angle that has cliff hangers, keeps people guessing, etc. Neither AEW or WWE do this often enough in my opinion.
> 
> Have Hangman get ran over for example. I know that’s been done before, it’s just an example. Some sort of mystery.


 Ye both companies fail with big angles nowadays that keep people talking and tuning in..

I get having great wrestling but you need some big time angles and hot storylines to captivate your audience and potentially bring in new fans.

Just seems really lazy and lack of creativity from companies in this regard unfortunately.


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1519076199766663171


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Dang - must watch


----------



## Sad Panda

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Dang - must watch


I love these, I just wish we could get some of these segments or snippets on live TV. They’re so good.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

crazy stuff - @The Legit Lioness … you safe bro?

’I did it, fo Nikita’


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1519413565748174848


----------



## 3venflow

Taylor Rotunda aka Bo Dallas is set to return to wrestling and wants to wrestle PAC...


----------



## 3venflow

Thoughts on this guy? 6'4", 300lbs+. JR wanted him in AEW I believe, he got 'next Lesnar' hype and Heyman bigged him up, but they shaved his head and made him a psycho type in NXT 2.0. Apparently, he hasn't been learning as quickly as they had hoped hence him being one of those released today (along with Dakota Kai and Malcolm Bivens, who both refused new deals), but if the raw material is there, AEW might want to take a look. They could even send him to NJPW for an extended stay to learn how to wrestle well.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1520148369955557377


----------



## Sad Panda

Killer look. You can’t teach that.

Bring him in and see if you can mold him into something respectable in the ring.


----------



## Prized Fighter

3venflow said:


> Thoughts on this guy? 6'4", 300lbs+. JR wanted him in AEW I believe, he got 'next Lesnar' hype and Heyman bigged him up, but they shaved his head and made him a psycho type in NXT 2.0. Apparently, he hasn't been learning as quickly as they had hoped hence him being one of those released today (along with Dakota Kai and Malcolm Bivens, who both refused new deals), but if the raw material is there, AEW might want to take a look. They could even send him to NJPW for an extended stay to learn how to wrestle well.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1520148369955557377


They have Satnam Singh and Ogogo training at the Nightmare Factory, so I could see them sending Parker there. Maybe have him work his way through ROH. He could be a good one to add to Tully Blanchard Enterprises. He wouldn't have to wrestle much and he could learn from Samoa Joe and Regal. I would bet he has trained under them before.


----------



## DammitChrist

Yea, I'd have Parker Boudreaux work matches occasionally on AEW Dark until he improves more, and gets solid enough in the ring.

I was never really impressed with his matches on NXT 2.0; BUT to be fair, pretty much all of them were fairly short.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> Thoughts on this guy? 6'4", 300lbs+. JR wanted him in AEW I believe, he got 'next Lesnar' hype and Heyman bigged him up, but they shaved his head and made him a psycho type in NXT 2.0. Apparently, he hasn't been learning as quickly as they had hoped hence him being one of those released today (along with Dakota Kai and Malcolm Bivens, who both refused new deals), but if the raw material is there, AEW might want to take a look. They could even send him to NJPW for an extended stay to learn how to wrestle well.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1520148369955557377


give him the Jade treatment - assign him 4 or 5 coaches and see what you can do

pad the cracks with a stable, pair him with a mentor or manager

he’ll be a prospect

WWE would‘ve made him humble, which is always good


----------



## Not Lying

I didn't see a thread for this but I'll put it here.









Cody Rhodes Admits Taking Himself Out Of AEW World Title Picture Was A Mistake


Cody Rhodes set a rule upon joining AEW that he could never challenge for the company's world title. Rhodes stuck to that promise for his entire run with




www.ringsidenews.com







> *CODY RHODES ADMITS TAKING HIMSELF OUT OF AEW WORLD TITLE PICTURE WAS A MISTAKE*
> 
> 
> Cody Rhodes set a rule upon joining AEW that he could never challenge for the company’s world title. Rhodes stuck to that promise for his entire run with the company. Cody has since moved on to WWE, but that doesn’t mean he has not taken time to reflect on his decisions in Tony Khan’s promotion.
> 
> Rhodes was an Executive Vice President during his time with AEW. That meant that he had significant input into what happened on screen. Cody decided to place the championship ban on himself as a way to not appear outwardly political.
> 
> The topic was discussed during Cody Rhodes’ recent appearance on “Out of Character” with Ryan Satin. Rhodes said he feels he was too immature for the role. Boxing himself out of the title picture was a big mistake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Immature enough is what I said in the moment and I think more I meant, that role, I did well with it and I was very active and I did start the community department and Brandi did bring Kulture City into the wrestling and sports entertainment space. We were very active in terms of all the facts and assets of that gig, but I think that job was meant maybe for…we wanted a wrestling company brought to you by wrestlers, for sure, that was a huge part of the mission, but maybe it would have been better served for me at age 45 than it did at age 33. I am just now entering the prime of my career. To make political decisions like boxing myself out of winning a World Championship, those decisions, in hindsight, were not the correct decisions in what I should have been doing. I’m the best wrestler in the world, I can tell you that without it sounding braggadocious, simply because it’s all I do. I train to do it, I live and breathe it, I have a school here with four rings, I treat this like an athlete in the NFL would treat a game.
> With that in mind, I needed to go and be that, and I wanted to be both. It was too difficult and that’s where I didn’t have the maturity to balance it. It wasn’t a matter of being one of the boys vs. not because I’m no longer just one of the boys, I love it and wish I could be one, but I’ve been in this position before and been on the other side and in the production meetings and part of the technical production, but I think it would have served me better later in life when I could look at a show and be like, ‘I don’t want to be in the top spot.’ You need that good competition in your locker room, that positive and real competition, if I can’t be the best wrestler in the world on television because I’m afraid I’m going to offend colleagues because I’m also their boss, that was the situation we were in, and I just played it in the middle. There was only so much of playing it in the middle I could do and now I’m not in charge of anything, other than me and being a pro wrestler. I say I’m the best wrestler in the world, I felt like it for years, now we’re in a situation where I do have to be careful of how I say it because I’m not carrying the belt.”
Click to expand...

What a stupid cunt. What a stupid asshole. For 2 years he patted himself on the back for acting selfless but no one wanted to see this stipulation, everyone thought it was stupid, the fact is this motherfucker doesn't know shit, he makes mistakes, he continues defending them, and then he realizes that it was a mistake like a year or 2 later. What a moron. What's obvious to everyone from the start that it's stupid and unnecessary takes him years to get it.
See also his admittance to the stupid racism promo and stupid table spot vs Andrade.


----------



## Pizzamorg

Quick question about Rampage as announced on the other page, as some going on a new AEW journey. I have only been watching Dynamite and the PPVs, I'd never heard of Rampage. I looked up Rampage and so it is an extra hour of AEW that starts in 2021 and also functions as the go home show for PPVs? The article also mentioned Dark was being used as the Go Home for PPVs before then, is that right? Every Dark on Cagematch is rated like 4 or under out of 10, so I have been giving it a miss. Am I supposed to be watching Dark as well then? 

Also since I am here, I said I would only check in during PPVs, but wanted to share a few general thoughts. 

1) I think presentation wise, almost everything out the ring is bad here. They use an almost sports based presentation in the ring with the recording of the win losses (we'll come back to this) and this clashes with like hokey, awkwardly staged, on ramp brawls or backstage brawls with these kayfabe injury angles. I'm just not entirely convinced that TM Sports Entertainment can coexist in a promotion that also wants serious, competitive, presentation in the ring. I just think both magnify the inherent silliness of the other. 

2) Since I brought it up, I love the ranking system. I do think they maybe hammer it a little harder than they need to on commentary, but it creates meaning out of any throwaway TV match and allows them to build stories where they might not be one otherwise. One huge issue I had with WWE product, especially on the main roster, is it felt like guys would be in a programme for a lifetime and this is because they would have a match seemingly every week on TV, every four weeks on PPV and almost all of these matches wouldn't be included in the eventual hype packages, they were just weird filler matches that would get increasingly more boring as you watched the same two guys have the same match weeks on end, knowing there would never be any stakes or cause and effect. 

The fact AEW goes months without PPVs firstly makes the TV product automatically feel more meaningful, but then because every match is feeding into this greater ranking system which builds stories and decides fates, I just think it adds so much meaningful structure to everything. You can watch the same guys have three matches in a row, but now you have an actual real series, because the wins and losses are being recorded, the ranking is changing. It matters. 

(I have no clue if they go on to botch this, but I like it so far.) 

3) I dunno who writes the promos for AEW at this time, but they are bad. Actually, I dunno whether bad is the right term, but they are just so basic, generic, bland and repetitive. It is just copy and paste, fill in the blanks, your town sucks [boo] don't boo me! or I was born around the corner from here [cheer] yes I am just like you here is a -local reference- [cheer] or I love/hate -local sports team- for whichever reaction you want. Usually queuing what I assume must be plants or the AEW audience is just pure cringe when they cut to some fat guy with a neckbeard near crying saying stuff like 'they are just like me'. Like that shit can't be real, surely?

I dunno, it just makes people who have a lot of charisma and are usually great on the mic just feel completely lifeless because depending on if you are heel or face, everyone talks the same way and appears to all be playing basically the same character. And I know this is just a thing in wrestling, but in memory, I don't think it has ever been so telegraphed quite like it is here. Like it literally feels like they have about six templates depending on if you are heel or face for you to cut, and they just sprinkle in local references in the blank areas.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Pizzamorg said:


> Quick question about Rampage as announced on the other page, as some going on a new AEW journey. I have only been watching Dynamite and the PPVs, I'd never heard of Rampage. I looked up Rampage and so it is an extra hour of AEW that starts in 2021 and also functions as the go home show for PPVs? The article also mentioned Dark was being used as the Go Home for PPVs before then, is that right? Every Dark on Cagematch is rated like 4 or under out of 10, so I have been giving it a miss. Am I supposed to be watching Dark as well then?
> 
> Also since I am here, I said I would only check in during PPVs, but wanted to share a few general thoughts.
> 
> 1) I think presentation wise, almost everything out the ring is bad here. They use an almost sports based presentation in the ring with the recording of the win losses (we'll come back to this) and this clashes with like hokey, awkwardly staged, on ramp brawls or backstage brawls with these kayfabe injury angles. I'm just not entirely convinced that TM Sports Entertainment can coexist in a promotion that also wants serious, competitive, presentation in the ring. I just think both magnify the inherent silliness of the other.
> 
> 2) Since I brought it up, I love the ranking system. I do think they maybe hammer it a little harder than they need to on commentary, but it creates meaning out of any throwaway TV match and allows them to build stories where they might not be one otherwise. One huge issue I had with WWE product, especially on the main roster, is it felt like guys would be in a programme for a lifetime and this is because they would have a match seemingly every week on TV, every four weeks on PPV and almost all of these matches wouldn't be included in the eventual hype packages, they were just weird filler matches that would get increasingly more boring as you watched the same two guys have the same match weeks on end, knowing there would never be any stakes or cause and effect.
> 
> The fact AEW goes months without PPVs firstly makes the TV product automatically feel more meaningful, but then because every match is feeding into this greater ranking system which builds stories and decides fates, I just think it adds so much meaningful structure to everything. You can watch the same guys have three matches in a row, but now you have an actual real series, because the wins and losses are being recorded, the ranking is changing. It matters.
> 
> (I have no clue if they go on to botch this, but I like it so far.)
> 
> 3) I dunno who writes the promos for AEW at this time, but they are bad. Actually, I dunno whether bad is the right term, but they are just so basic, generic, bland and repetitive. It is just copy and paste, fill in the blanks, your town sucks [boo] don't boo me! or I was born around the corner from here [cheer] yes I am just like you here is a -local reference- [cheer] or I love/hate -local sports team- for whichever reaction you want. Usually queuing what I assume must be plants or the AEW audience is just pure cringe when they cut to some fat guy with a neckbeard near crying saying stuff like 'they are just like me'. Like that shit can't be real, surely?
> 
> I dunno, it just makes people who have a lot of charisma and are usually great on the mic just feel completely lifeless because depending on if you are heel or face, everyone talks the same way and appears to all be playing basically the same character. And I know this is just a thing in wrestling, but in memory, I don't think it has ever been so telegraphed quite like it is here. Like it literally feels like they have about six templates depending on if you are heel or face for you to cut, and they just sprinkle in local references in the blank areas.


Rampage is an action packed hour of heavy wrestling with short promos in-between

Its a go-home to PPV / but Dynamite is the more important go-home I would say, as Rampage is often taped

Nobody writes promos in AEW - the Wrestlers come up with what they say - which is why some are good and others not  - different abilities

Just check out the latest Rampage of last night to see if you like it - to me its be best pure hour of wrestling on every week


----------



## ripcitydisciple

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Rampage is an action packed hour of heavy wrestling with short promos in-between
> 
> Its a go-home to PPV / but Dynamite is the more important go-home I would say, as Rampage is often taped
> 
> Nobody writes promos in AEW - the Wrestlers come up with what they say - which is why some are good and others not  - different abilities
> 
> Just check out the latest Rampage of last night to see if you like it - to me its be best pure hour of wrestling on every week


Rampage is often taped, yes, except on weeks where their is a PPV, then it is live, so I would say it is the more important go home than Dynamite.

I would point that out if I were you.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

ripcitydisciple said:


> Rampage is often taped, yes, except on weeks where their is a PPV, then it is live, so I would say it is the more important go home than Dynamite.
> 
> I would point that out if I were you.


I would say that it isn’t always live as a go-home… and therefore I would point out that the scenario you mention isn‘t always true

if i were to point something out

point

 

@Pizzamorg - in short, both me an @ripcitydisciple will most likely agree with the following statement - ‘watch Rampage… its good’ xD


----------



## ripcitydisciple

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I would say that it isn’t always live as a go-home… and therefore I would point out that the scenario you mention isn‘t always true
> 
> if i were to point something out
> 
> point
> 
> 
> 
> @Pizzamorg - in short, both me an @ripcitydisciple will most likely agree with the following statement - ‘watch Rampage… its good’ xD


When hasn't Rampage been live on the week of a PPV? I need dates sir.


----------



## Pizzamorg

I got a long way to go until Rampage is introduced, but good to know for the future. 

So keep skipping Dark, but deffo pick up Rampage when it comes around. Check.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Pizzamorg said:


> I got a long way to go until Rampage is introduced, but good to know for the future.
> 
> So keep skipping Dark, but deffo pick up Rampage when it comes around. Check.


Skip Elevation too

oh yeah, if you are leading up to it, Rampage is must-watch from episode 1 IMO

@ripcitydisciple - there’s plenty, I promise - just don’t ask me to prove it, cause I can’t XD XD XD

where are you up to with Dynamite @Pizzamorg ?


----------



## Pizzamorg

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Skip Elevation too
> 
> oh yeah, if you are leading up to it, Rampage is must-watch from episode 1 IMO
> 
> @ripcitydisciple - there’s plenty, I promise - just don’t ask me to prove it, cause I can’t XD XD XD
> 
> where are you up to with Dynamite @Pizzamorg ?


Wow I didn't even know there was an Elevation as well, lol. Good to know I need to avoid that one. 

I am still in November 2019, I think the last PPV was like three or so episodes ago?


----------



## ripcitydisciple

Pizzamorg said:


> Wow I didn't even know there was an Elevation as well, lol. Good to know I need to avoid that one.
> 
> I am still in November 2019, I think the last PPV was like three or so episodes ago?


I mean... You don't need to avoid Dark on Elevation. If you have the time I would just check it out but if you are too busy, I understand. The shows are the majority squash matches cause they are signed talent vs unsigned Indi wrestler's so the result will be obvious. This happens during the Pandemic Era which you are getting very close too. This time is also when Elevation is introduced. Much later down the line.

I look at these shows as getting XP in video games when you go on guests before battling the big boss at the end of a level. Or having knowledge of the comic books when watching a Superhero movie, you don't need it to enjoy the movie but if you did you will get more of the Easter eggs and references than someone who doesn't, getting a fuller picture.

Also, Wins and losses do count towards the rankings on these shows. Don't listen to anyone on here that says otherwise. Excalibur should be mentioning it on Dynamite where you are if not fairly soon.

Lastly I will say, Dark and Elevation should be viewed as House Shows/Live Events not as Main Event/Superstars. It is not a demotion. 
It's to get in reps and stay in ring shape and help with the green wrestler's get better in ring. Not everyone wants to wrestle in the Independent circuit. Dark and Elevation is for them.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Pizzamorg said:


> Wow I didn't even know there was an Elevation as well, lol. Good to know I need to avoid that one.
> 
> I am still in November 2019, I think the last PPV was like three or so episodes ago?


wow - ok, will be interesting to see what you think of 2019 vs 2021 / 2022


----------



## Pizzamorg

ripcitydisciple said:


> I mean... You don't need to avoid Dark on Elevation. If you have the time I would just check it out but if you are too busy, I understand. The shows are the majority squash matches cause they are signed talent vs unsigned Indi wrestler's so the result will be obvious. This happens during the Pandemic Era which you are getting very close too. This time is also when Elevation is introduced. Much later down the line.
> 
> I look at these shows as getting XP in video games when you go on guests before battling the big boss at the end of a level. Or having knowledge of the comic books when watching a Superhero movie, you don't need it to enjoy the movie but if you did you will get more of the Easter eggs and references than someone who doesn't, getting a fuller picture.
> 
> Also, Wins and losses do count towards the rankings on these shows. Don't listen to anyone on here that says otherwise. Excalibur should be mentioning it on Dynamite where you are if not fairly soon.
> 
> Lastly I will say, Dark and Elevation should be viewed as House Shows/Live Events not as Main Event/Superstars. It is not a demotion.
> It's to get in reps and stay in ring shape and help with the green wrestler's get better in ring. Not everyone wants to wrestle in the Independent circuit. Dark and Elevation is for them.


It is like a combo of both my time and my sanity. Part of what drove me out of wrestling a few years back was that I was trying to follow everything. It was okay for a while, but eventually it was like... man, I'd love to have other hobbies. But I couldn't, because every waking moment I wasn't working, or sleeping, was trying to make sure I didn't fall behind on wrestling and I just sorta gave up on it entirely in the end, because it killed all the fun I was having. So if Dark or Elevation can be skipped, I probably will, as Dynamite alone is pretty time consuming when trying to maintain other hobbies as well. And that is not to say I'm having a bad time, but I still wanna be able to do other things, rather than have my life controlled by pro wrestling 😂




LifeInCattleClass said:


> wow - ok, will be interesting to see what you think of 2019 vs 2021 / 2022



I will keep checking in as I reach each PPV. I just wanted to get those general thoughts down in here as I had them.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Pizzamorg said:


> It is like a combo of both my time and my sanity. Part of what drove me out of wrestling a few years back was that I was trying to follow everything. It was okay for a while, but eventually it was like... man, I'd love to have other hobbies. But I couldn't, because every waking moment I wasn't working, or sleeping, was trying to make sure I didn't fall behind on wrestling and I just sorta gave up on it entirely in the end, because it killed all the fun I was having. So if Dark or Elevation can be skipped, I probably will, as Dynamite alone is pretty time consuming when trying to maintain other hobbies as well. And that is not to say I'm having a bad time, but I still wanna be able to do other things, rather than have my life controlled by pro wrestling 😂
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will keep checking in as I reach each PPV. I just wanted to get those general thoughts down in here as I had them.


yah mate - other hobbies are important

i love AEW, but i only watch Dynamite and Rampage and have no issue skipping wrestlers / segments i don’t like

out of the 3 hours each week, disregarding ads, i think i watch 2 full hours on average


----------



## 3venflow

Yuka Sakazaki is returning to AEW imminently. Given the suddenness of it, maybe she'll challenge Jade or something.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1520362704661274625


----------



## Geert Wilders

3venflow said:


> Yuka Sakazaki is returning to AEW imminently. Given the suddenness of it, maybe she'll challenge Jade or something.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1520362704661274625


Can AEW just do this? I mean TK must be throwing wads of cash money to the promotion she just dipped on. If I was the owner of the other promotion, I would be pissed otherwise.


----------



## rbl85

Well she is under contract with AEW so...
.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Maybe Yuka is coming for the Supershow?


----------



## Tell it like it is

I'm still waiting for that Riho Yuka match. I like Riho but that was unacceptable for what she did to her in Fyter Fest 2019.


----------



## Aedubya

Tell it like it is said:


> I'm still waiting for that Riho Yuka match. I like Riho but that was unacceptable for what she did to her in Fyter Fest 2019.


and that was?


----------



## Tell it like it is

Aedubya said:


> and that was?


It was when Yuka was trying to help Riho from a Nyla attack and she pushed her and got sad. I mean look at this sad wrestling face.


----------



## Tell it like it is

Great news Rihomaniacs!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1520489795713175555


----------



## 3venflow

Time for a joshi faction to oppose the Baddies?

Shida/Riho/Yuka vs. Jade/Velvet/Kiera

Putting some of the women into groups gives the division more identity - look at how the Baddies are standing out after one appearance together.

The men's division does it although I don't think faction warfare is done close to its full potential by AEW for a company that is so group-heavy.


----------



## DammitChrist

Man, hearing that Riho and Yuka Sakazaki will BOTH be back soon brings me a lot of joy here!


----------



## Ultimo Duggan

The women’s division could support two stables, max. Whether it is two main event groups in opposition to each other or two heel groups they would help fans keep track of who is who among the tomatoes and who are simply the tomato cans.


----------



## Whoanma

Tell it like it is said:


> Great news Rihomaniacs!
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1520489795713175555


----------



## Ultimo Duggan

Whenever Yuka Sakazaki has been in AEW made me want her more as a regular member of the roster. Riho wrestled Britt and Nyla too often it seemed. I always wondered if Riho and Yuka would matchup against each other. There might not be two hundred pounds if you combined them together in some form of joshi Voltron. 

Riho doesn’t always mesh well with strictly American trained gals. Perhaps someone almost as small could really do some incredible things in that big ole ‘Merican ring.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

DammitChrist said:


> Man, hearing that Riho and Yuka Sakazaki will BOTH be back soon brings me a lot of joy here!


Do you think this could be a qualifier for the Owen?


----------



## DammitChrist

Jay Lethal just had a pretty good match against Ren Narita in tonight's main event of NJPW Strong


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Mox just declared Defy a friend of AEW


----------



## Prized Fighter

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Mox just declared Defy a friend of AEW


Mox also teased a tag match with Bryan Danielson for a future Defy show. This would be Danielson's first Indy appearance since 2010 after he got fired from WWE for the Nexus debut.


----------



## JasmineAEW

Wheeler Yuta will be in NJPW’s Best of the Super Juniors tournament!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

JasmineAEW said:


> Wheeler Yuta will be in NJPW’s Best of the Super Juniors tournament!


Amazing - I might get NJPW to see YOOTS‘ performance


----------



## 3venflow

Yuta is in the weaker block rank-wise (Hiromu and new IWGP Jr. champ Ishimori being in Block A) so I think he'll rank pretty high. His match against Despy, one of New Japan's best juniors, will be one to watch but I'm also interested in his matches against Lindaman, Eagles, ELP and Titan.

These are the things that will make the AEW/NJPW partnership so good in the long term. It's a shame they couldn't get Dante Martin in as he'd probably benefit even more than Yuta from the new experience. 10-30 minute matches almost nightly for half a month.


----------



## 3venflow

- Joey Janela's contract ended today and he is officially a free agent.

- According to Fightful Select, Jake Something will work the Dark tapings tonight. I always thought he looked good in IMPACT and while I'm not sure there's space for him as a regular in AEW, it'll be cool to see him on Dark (and maybe ROH?). His match with Josh Alexander last year was outstanding.

- Moxley had a bloodbath with Tom Lawlor in DEFY last night. Check out the choke at 5:20 and the blood gushing from Lawlor's head. Damn! Mox is living his best life right now.


----------



## Prized Fighter

RJ City is great.


----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1520842434976133122


----------



## Prosper

LOL


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1520815417165377537


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Don't understand why AEW never signed Mance Warner, but their roster is big enough as is. 

Anyways, here's Mance. Fred Yehi is good too:


----------



## Oracle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1520986822041473024
😲 thats gonna be a banger


----------



## Geeee

Seems like Stu Grayson is off the roster list


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Geeee said:


> Seems like Stu Grayson is off the roster list


saw the twitter stuff - must be a mistake

letting stu go would be silly - dude needs to wrestle more


----------



## Geeee

LifeInCattleClass said:


> saw the twitter stuff - must be a mistake
> 
> letting stu go would be silly - dude needs to wrestle more


I think he is an awesome wrestler. Maybe he's someone who could go out and find himself as a singles wrestler and return to AEW as a bigger asset


----------



## 3venflow

Geeee said:


> Seems like Stu Grayson is off the roster list


Not too surprised if he's gone. Best worker in the Dark Order but seemed to have fewer opportunities than most. Most of the DO are expendable when trimming the roster, but if they're going to release some I feel like the faction deserves some kind of storyline resolution given their storied past.

If Grayson is gone, does Uno follow? They've been together forever.


----------



## Geeee

3venflow said:


> Not too surprised if he's gone. Best worker in the Dark Order but seemed to have fewer opportunities than most. Most of the DO are expendable when trimming the roster, but if they're going to release some I feel like the faction deserves some kind of storyline resolution given their storied past.
> 
> If Grayson is gone, does Uno follow? They've been together forever.


Uno does a lot of work with AEW Games but I suppose they could just drop him and bring in Athena. I'd say it's not impossible that Uno would go but I assume he and Grayson have the same contract?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> Not too surprised if he's gone. Best worker in the Dark Order but seemed to have fewer opportunities than most. Most of the DO are expendable when trimming the roster, but if they're going to release some I feel like the faction deserves some kind of storyline resolution given their storied past.
> 
> If Grayson is gone, does Uno follow? They've been together forever.


Uno is pretty ingrained in their ‘games’ division

Stu is on elevation tonight - would be shocked if he’s gone

in fact, he fits ROH like a glove too


----------



## Scuba Steve

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Uno is pretty ingrained in their ‘games’ division
> 
> Stu is on elevation tonight - would be shocked if he’s gone
> 
> in fact, he fits ROH like a glove too


Never thought about Stu in ROH but sending on as solo run is an idea I can get behind. 

Also seeing Roderick Strong has asked for his release. Don't have interest or need for him in AEW but bringing him back to the ROH brand would be cool.


----------



## Aedubya

What's this "released list" everyone is talking about?? 

Stu must stay!!


----------



## Geeee

Aedubya said:


> What's this "released list" everyone is talking about??
> 
> Stu must stay!!











AEW | All Elite Wrestling Roster | Official Website


Disover the entire All Elite Wrestling (AEW) roster and win-loss records for all Men, Women, and Tag Team divisions.




www.allelitewrestling.com





Stu should be in between Sting and Swerve but he is not there


----------



## 3venflow

Meltzer on Stu Grayson. If I was IMPACT, MLW or the NWA, I'd be on the phone to him. Good worker and a decent look by bald and bearded guy standards.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Road to Baltimore


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Finally.....that fucking mood lighting is gone. I am so happy. What an eyesore it was. Seeing the crowd in wrestling is important! It adds a lot to it!


----------



## 3venflow

Shida on a Japanese indy show today.


----------



## Tell it like it is

3venflow said:


> Shida on a Japanese indy show today.
> 
> View attachment 121816


Shida is great and Miyacoco is a delight.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1522201687938973696


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> Shida on a Japanese indy show today.
> 
> View attachment 121816


was this legit a comedy match like I'm reading?

1 hour and 50 minutes of Comedy match goodness xD


----------



## DammitChrist

You'd love to see this cool trivia 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1522059075940454401


----------



## Prized Fighter

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1522335439662862337
Yo......this match will be fucking incredible.


----------



## Scuba Steve

SRS on Twitter says Candice's contract has expired and is now a FA. 

What if Candice and Johhny are the Jokers in the OHT?


----------



## DammitChrist

Scuba Steve said:


> SRS on Twitter says Candice's contract has expired and is now a FA.
> 
> What if Candice and Johhny are the Jokers in the OHT?


Well, that’s yet another big loss for NXT 2.0.

Whenever that couple is ready to compete once again, they should definitely consider adding both Johnny Gargano and Candice LeRae to their roster.

Gargano is one of the best workers in the industry (or at least high up there), and he’d be a great addition to the (upper-)midcard within the men’s division.

Candice is also a great worker who would add more quality to the women's division too.

I think it helps that the couple is close with both Britt Baker and Adam Cole too (who Tony Khan loves respectively).


----------



## 3venflow

NEED to see Vikingo in AEW at some point. He is so damn spectacular and entertaining.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1522646711319080960


----------



## Prized Fighter

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1522721345573896192
This is the kind of Khan tweeting I like.


----------



## Pizzamorg

Me again. Still not to a PPV yet, so kinda breaking my AEW rules a lot here but oh well. These gaps between PPVs are long and AEW does do filler shows, but for the most part, a lot of shows feel like mini PPVs. The more I watch, the more I am getting into the whole promotion to be honest. 

However, I didn't want to miss out on sharing some thoughts before they completely slip my brain before the next PPV hits. 

The 2019 women's division is awful. A lot of the wrestlers are plain bad, it exists in that weird space in AEW where a bunch of people have stupid gimmicks and others are just athletes, some with stupid gimmicks we are supposed to take seriously I guess? Others they just laugh about on commentary. Just a complete mess. I think Hikaru Shida is legitimately fantastic, but she is having to drag some absolute shite through matches and you can tell she is just on auto pilot most of the time here. 

Talking about the commentary, it is, in general, fucking awful. It always seems like JR got out of bed and sat down to do the show about five minutes before the show opens. He stumbles his way around his lines, rambles off to nowhere a lot of the time while Excalibur is clearly desperate to just commentate on the in ring action, seemingly doesn't know a single thing about the product or care about it at all, constantly makes references to usually unrelated stuff from about forty years ago. Like I know he is an iconic, formative, voice for a lot of us in wrestling, but this is just sad. 

They pair him up with Excalibur, who I just find kinda cringe. Like he at least knows modern wrestling and clearly has a passion for the AEW product JR clearly lacks but I dunno. Him shouting like his silly catch phrases while JR says some stupid line like 'that sounds like a food dish' or some shite. Just so awful. There is no chemistry here at all. 

Then there is Tony Schiavone. Again, another formative figure for a certain generation of wrestling fans, but also someone else who seems to know nothing about the modern product at all (which is bizarre as apparently he is a producer for AEW?) but unlike JR who keeps talking even when he has nothing to say, he just doesn't speak for what feels like 90% of the broadcast. I honestly have no idea why he is here or what they think he is adding. 

I feel like this really came to a head with the debut of Butcher and the Blade. I'd never heard of these guys before, never seen them. They have a pretty weird look, two middle aged (seemingly) balding men, one with a lot of fake tan and a gimp mask, another with a monocle, a big moustache and shit tattoos. They are inexplicably (at this point in the story) teamed up with Allie who is somehow able to chew the scenery even while standing still. So it's like A LOT to take these guys seriously right away if you don't know who they are, like me. 

And then on the commentary the whole time JR is like 'WHO ARE THESE GUYS?' Like I can imagine him looking around for a producer like, 'the fuck are these two?' And he just keeps going on 'I ain't ever heard or seen of these guys before! They are complete strangers to me.' 

And the whole time Excalibur is trying to sell the angle and be like 'JR! These are some of the most dominant and dangerous pro wrestlers in the whole world!!! Please JR shuuush'

While I dunno where Schiavone has gone while these two are arguing. Maybe he just wants to stay out of it. I don't blame him. I guess he is the one with the privilege of being able to get up and go to the bathroom without anyone noticing. 

And then even when it comes to them doing their debut match, JR is still like 'I literally have no idea who these people even are. Producer, which one is Butcher and which one is Blade? What, they have it on their ring gear? Did you know by the way I sell BBQ sauce and I once watched a tag match in this building in 1984'. 

So like... is this on purpose then? Is this the script? That JR treats these guys as complete nobodies? Or is he just going off script? Because Excalibur is still trying to tell us how amazing these guys are and I literally have no idea what I am meant to take away from this story. I just want to watch the wrestling, but I can't focus because the whole JR is rambling over the action, constantly cutting Excalibur off, so he can keep droning on like someone with dementia trying to remember where they are.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Pizzamorg said:


> Me again. Still not to a PPV yet, so kinda breaking my AEW rules a lot here but oh well. These gaps between PPVs are long and AEW does do filler shows, but for the most part, a lot of shows feel like mini PPVs. The more I watch, the more I am getting into the whole promotion to be honest.
> 
> However, I didn't want to miss out on sharing some thoughts before they completely slip my brain before the next PPV hits.
> 
> The 2019 women's division is awful. A lot of the wrestlers are plain bad, it exists in that weird space in AEW where a bunch of people have stupid gimmicks and others are just athletes, some with stupid gimmicks we are supposed to take seriously I guess? Others they just laugh about on commentary. Just a complete mess. I think Hikaru Shida is legitimately fantastic, but she is having to drag some absolute shite through matches and you can tell she is just on auto pilot most of the time here.
> 
> Talking about the commentary, it is, in general, fucking awful. It always seems like JR got out of bed and sat down to do the show about five minutes before the show opens. He stumbles his way around his lines, rambles off to nowhere a lot of the time while Excalibur is clearly desperate to just commentate on the in ring action, seemingly doesn't know a single thing about the product or care about it at all, constantly makes references to usually unrelated stuff from about forty years ago. Like I know he is an iconic, formative, voice for a lot of us in wrestling, but this is just sad.
> 
> They pair him up with Excalibur, who I just find kinda cringe. Like he at least knows modern wrestling and clearly has a passion for the AEW product JR clearly lacks but I dunno. Him shouting like his silly catch phrases while JR says some stupid line like 'that sounds like a food dish' or some shite. Just so awful. There is no chemistry here at all.
> 
> Then there is Tony Schiavone. Again, another formative figure for a certain generation of wrestling fans, but also someone else who seems to know nothing about the modern product at all (which is bizarre as apparently he is a producer for AEW?) but unlike JR who keeps talking even when he has nothing to say, he just doesn't speak for what feels like 90% of the broadcast. I honestly have no idea why he is here or what they think he is adding.
> 
> I feel like this really came to a head with the debut of Butcher and the Blade. I'd never heard of these guys before, never seen them. They have a pretty weird look, two middle aged (seemingly) balding men, one with a lot of fake tan and a gimp mask, another with a monocle, a big moustache and shit tattoos. They are inexplicably (at this point in the story) teamed up with Allie who is somehow able to chew the scenery even while standing still. So it's like A LOT to take these guys seriously right away if you don't know who they are, like me.
> 
> And then on the commentary the whole time JR is like 'WHO ARE THESE GUYS?' Like I can imagine him looking around for a producer like, 'the fuck are these two?' And he just keeps going on 'I ain't ever heard or seen of these guys before! They are complete strangers to me.'
> 
> And the whole time Excalibur is trying to sell the angle and be like 'JR! These are some of the most dominant and dangerous pro wrestlers in the whole world!!! Please JR shuuush'
> 
> While I dunno where Schiavone has gone while these two are arguing. Maybe he just wants to stay out of it. I don't blame him. I guess he is the one with the privilege of being able to get up and go to the bathroom without anyone noticing.
> 
> And then even when it comes to them doing their debut match, JR is still like 'I literally have no idea who these people even are. Producer, which one is Butcher and which one is Blade? What, they have it on their ring gear? Did you know by the way I sell BBQ sauce and I once watched a tag match in this building in 1984'.
> 
> So like... is this on purpose then? Is this the script? That JR treats these guys as complete nobodies? Or is he just going off script? Because Excalibur is still trying to tell us how amazing these guys are and I literally have no idea what I am meant to take away from this story. I just want to watch the wrestling, but I can't focus because the whole JR is rambling over the action, constantly cutting Excalibur off, so he can keep droning on like someone with dementia trying to remember where they are.


there is no script - JR just…. does his own thing

sometimes he’s great, and sometimes he’s shit

he’s going to frustrate a lot more, while I feel Excalibur is just getting stronger and stronger

the combo of Ex and Taz on Rampage is the best IMO


----------



## Garmonbozia

Good Ol' JR just isn't good anymore.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Forbidden Door selling out as fast as it did (I figured it would) convinces me again that Tony needs to invest in a smaller set for stuff like this. More people looks better than a big stage.

I think a big AEW logo would look fine and dandy. YES I'm saying that cause I'm one of the few weirdos who likes the 99 Nitro stage.

Also, this makes me wonder who's idea it was for the mood lighting in the first place. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1522695813176217600


----------



## Prized Fighter

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1523109632478265349
Interesting.


----------



## TD Stinger

GNKenny said:


> Forbidden Door selling out as fast as it did (I figured it would) convinces me again that Tony needs to invest in a smaller set for stuff like this. More people looks better than a big stage.
> 
> I think a big AEW logo would look fine and dandy. YES I'm saying that cause I'm one of the few weirdos who likes the 99 Nitro stage.


I do at times miss the days of old WWF when they would have the small tunnels for stages and that way you could fit people behind & above the "stage". Seeing the people behind the wrestlers making their entrance just made things feel bigger.

I'm so used to with wrestling now trying to fill up 3 sides of the arena and then putting up a big screen or stage on the remaining side.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Lolll


----------



## 3venflow

Rush would fit in any big league, as would his bro Dragon Lee. Replace the AFO with Andrade, Rush and Dragon Lee.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1523056549211820032


----------



## DammitChrist

I really hope that Kenny Omega is having a speedy recovery from his injuries. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1523523598094372866
The wrestling industry needs someone like Omega around to remind everyone else that he is one of the best men in the business.


----------



## Tell it like it is

DammitChrist said:


> I really hope that Kenny Omega is having a speedy recovery from his injuries.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1523523598094372866
> The wrestling industry needs someone like Omega around to remind everyone else that he is one of the best men in the business.


Man Kenny really lives rent-free in WWE fanboys head doesn't he. He's not even wrestling right now and they still have to make comparisons. I guess they can't just accept that somebody that doesn't wrestle in the E is just better than most of their favorites.


----------



## 3venflow

I miss Kenny.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1523475900536291329


----------



## 3venflow

Kota Ibushi is having some weird public beef with NJPW management on Twitter right now (not kayfabed), one called Kikuchi in particular. He's posting chat transcripts with him in which Kikuchi suggests they cancel his contract.

Dunno what's going to happen, but Ibushi turned down a move to AEW when it formed to stay with New Japan. If for some reason he leaves New Japan, I can imagine him joining his Golden Lovers pal Kenny in AEW, although a return to DDT isn't impossible. A lighter schedule might suit Ibushi, who has been injury prone of late. Those grueling G1s must get tougher and tougher for someone working his style.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1524012029899833346


----------



## Whoanma

3venflow said:


> I miss Kenny.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1523475900536291329


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The swerve podcast with TK


----------



## 3venflow

Think its a kayfabe injury for Shida related to her bookings in Japan, but disappointing nonetheless. Statlander may get that Miro replacement push to the final with her new look.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1524600522581237760


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Interestingly, All Out isn't going to be in Chicago this year.


----------



## 3venflow

Yuka will stay with AEW until early June, but more TJPW excursions could happen apparently.

Would be interesting to see how AEW fans reacted to NEO Biishiki-gun, an aristocratic faction with anime/Persona vibes.


----------



## Whoanma

3venflow said:


> Yuka will stay with AEW until early June, but more TJPW excursions could happen apparently.
> 
> Would be interesting to see how AEW fans reacted to NEO Biishiki-gun, an aristocratic faction with anime/Persona vibes.


----------



## DammitChrist

Last night's Dynamite episode currently has a 9.32 rating on Cagematch atm


----------



## Tell it like it is

3venflow said:


> Yuka will stay with AEW until early June, but more TJPW excursions could happen apparently.
> 
> Would be interesting to see how AEW fans reacted to NEO Biishiki-gun, an aristocratic faction with anime/Persona vibes.


Is AEW a worthy place for the likes of Sakisama? It could be considered beneath the refined tastes of a French aristocrat!


----------



## 3venflow

From Swerve's new album:


----------



## 3venflow

Frankie Kazarian is facing Chris Sabin at the IMPACT tapings this Friday. It looks like the AEW/IMPACT relationship is back on in some form with this after Deonna and W. Morrissey appearing in AEW.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Carpool Karaoke announcement


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1524957996358451200


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

here is the promo


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1524932555706814465


----------



## Aedubya

Edit:


----------



## 3venflow

The Baddies' next manager, Stokely Hathaway.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1525087066706563072


----------



## ripcitydisciple

3venflow said:


> The Baddies' next manager, Stokely Hathaway.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1525087066706563072


I would put him with Private Party myself and pull them away from the AFO. Unless you want to put them all together in a stable? I'd go for that.


----------



## 3venflow

Yuta has arrived in Japan for the BOSJ. As always, Hiromu steals the show with his outrageous outfit  Ace Austin has a good look too.


----------



## Scuba Steve

3venflow said:


> The Baddies' next manager, Stokely Hathaway.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1525087066706563072


Yep. Saw someone on reddit mention Sterling sold himself as someone who could give his entire focus to Jade and now has a new client and has a match at the PPV. 

So it makes perfect sense for Jade to lose her first match and the title and then blame Sterling and drop him for Bivens.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Upon reflection, Bivens with PP will slap


----------



## Sad Panda

3venflow said:


> Yuta has arrived in Japan for the BOSJ. As always, Hiromu steals the show with his outrageous outfit  Ace Austin has a good look too.
> 
> View attachment 122358


So just observing these guys, just going off pure look, Yuta looks like a professional bad ass compared to this lot. He really is a handsome Devil and looks good in a suit with the belt. Im quite high on him.


----------



## 3venflow

Shida's going all Kota Ibushi. I don't blame her if she's actually healthy and available to work the tournament. What's going on here? Is AEW souring on the joshis suddenly (Shida lost her blowoff to heel Serena, Riho is losing more) or is AEW pissed off that she keeps going back to Japan? Shida's one of their most reliable female talents so ideally they want to keep her.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1525244053721272320


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> Shida's going all Kota Ibushi. I don't blame her if she's actually healthy and available to work the tournament. What's going on here? Is AEW souring on the joshis suddenly (Shida lost her blowoff to heel Serena, Riho is losing more) or is AEW pissed off that she keeps going back to Japan? Shida's one of their most reliable female talents so ideally they want to keep her.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1525244053721272320


i wonder why she fucked off to Japan when she knew there was a tournament going on

it smells like a story - i really hope it leads to something at forbidden door


----------



## rbl85

You really think that Shida discovered tonight that Statlander was taking her place while the show was taped ? XD

Sometimes I find some of your reactions baffling....


----------



## Tell it like it is

3venflow said:


> Shida's going all Kota Ibushi. I don't blame her if she's actually healthy and available to work the tournament. What's going on here? Is AEW souring on the joshis suddenly (Shida lost her blowoff to heel Serena, Riho is losing more) or is AEW pissed off that she keeps going back to Japan? Shida's one of their most reliable female talents so ideally they want to keep her.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1525244053721272320


Apparently Shida doesn't do kayfabe injuries


----------



## JasmineAEW

Ruby and Anna having fun.


----------



## DammitChrist

Jon Moxley just had an *outstanding* Fatal 4 Way match against Hiroshi Tanahashi, Will Ospreay, and Juice Robinson in the main event of NJPW Capital Collision tonight!

Moxley FINALLY clashed with Tanahashi, which was about a year in the making!!

If you are interested in this match, but haven't seen it yet; I STRONGLY recommend checking out the Fatal 4 Way 

Eddie Kingston also had an excellent match against Tomohiro Ishii on the same ppv.

Brody King faced Minoru Suzuki in a thrilling match too.

Edit:

Wheeler Yuta should be competing on the 1st Day of the Best of the Super Juniors tournament in just a few hours, but I'll check out that show later today since it's getting late for me


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

I heard Eddie v Ishii was amazing


----------



## Prized Fighter

Every week it seems like these get better and better. Arn is the first person to get RJ City to break character.


----------



## Outlaw91

3venflow said:


> Yuta has arrived in Japan for the BOSJ. As always, Hiromu steals the show with his outrageous outfit  Ace Austin has a good look too.
> 
> View attachment 122358


I never expected Robbie Eagles to dress so well as casual after seeing his horrible wrestling attires.
Anyway, El Desperado is still the boss.


----------



## Prized Fighter

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1525661530129301514
Just a taste of the four way match the NJPW show.


----------



## Scuba Steve

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I heard Eddie v Ishii was amazing


Best match on the show, better than the main event IMHO. They beat the literal dogshit out of each other in front of a red hot crowd, definitely worth going out of your way to watch.


----------



## LongPig666

DammitChrist said:


> Jon Moxley just had an *outstanding* Fatal 4 Way match against Hiroshi Tanahashi, Will Ospreay, and Juice Robinson in the main event of NJPW Capital Collision tonight!
> 
> Moxley FINALLY clashed with Tanahashi, which was about a year in the making!!
> 
> If you are interested in this match, but haven't seen it yet; I STRONGLY recommend checking out the Fatal 4 Way
> 
> Eddie Kingston also had an excellent match against Tomohiro Ishii on the same ppv.
> 
> Brody King faced Minoru Suzuki in a thrilling match too.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Wheeler Yuta should be competing on the 1st Day of the Best of the Super Juniors tournament in just a few hours, but I'll check out that show later today since it's getting late for me


Cheers man. Missed this one but will watch the replay on Fite.


----------



## Not Lying

DammitChrist said:


> Jon Moxley just had an *outstanding* Fatal 4 Way match against Hiroshi Tanahashi, Will Ospreay, and Juice Robinson in the main event of NJPW Capital Collision tonight!
> 
> Moxley FINALLY clashed with Tanahashi, which was about a year in the making!!
> 
> If you are interested in this match, but haven't seen it yet; I STRONGLY recommend checking out the Fatal 4 Way
> 
> Eddie Kingston also had an excellent match against Tomohiro Ishii on the same ppv.
> 
> *Brody King faced Minoru Suzuki in a thrilling match too.*
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Wheeler Yuta should be competing on the 1st Day of the Best of the Super Juniors tournament in just a few hours, but I'll check out that show later today since it's getting late for me



I checked out some of this. Thanks.
I was skipping a lot but Suzuki/Brody made me actually go back, very nice hard hitting and fast match.

I've also seen more and more from Jay White now in TNA/AEW and he looked good in his match/segment. I really like him and i think he can be a top star in any company. Hell, I'd say he's perfect to replace MJF if decides to take his balls and run home 

The 4-way was great but I hated some of the zero selling of finishers that happened.


----------



## 3venflow

One of the coolest and craziest spots from Okada vs. Omega. The margin for error there is 0. I wonder if Omega will be at peak physical fitness like this when he returns. No way he could have done this with his vertigo and other injuries.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1525804607133339648


----------



## rbl85

The vertigo will probably never go away


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

If you all know of any black shirt security guards, they need to see this. They could be entitled to legal compensation.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1526241148511059968


----------



## 3venflow

Mark Sterling is really, really great at what he does. He reminds me of the best manager ever, Bobby Heenan, in several ways.


----------



## Prized Fighter

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1526335677704675329
Love it


----------



## 3venflow

PWG putting on matches with AEW wrestlers that I'd love to see in AEW (because PWG is stuck in the noughties with no streaming). House of Black are having more interesting looking matches outside of AEW than in AEW, which is annoying.

I swear, every PWG card since its restart has looked 🔥


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1526369058580443136

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1526368870558093313

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1526368610116980736


----------



## DammitChrist

Wheeler Yuta just wrestled a great match against Robbie Eagles earlier this morning on Day 2 of the NJPW BOSJ tournament.

I personally have it as the MOTN of today's event (followed by El Desperado vs Titan)


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Posting this here in reply to people being miserable in AEW, since my thread was closed without verification:*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1526692406682435584


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Posting this here in reply to people being miserable in AEW, since my thread was closed without verification:*
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1526692406682435584


lol - have you seen that ‘article’’?

”people are sad and tearing their hair out…. Anyway….’

c’mon man - can’t you see when a dirtsheet is being paid to make up shit just to drive attention away?


----------



## CM Buck

Read the rules on sources @The Legit Lioness if it's bullshit and been proven as such mods close it. It was confirmed by fightful that it was lies.

And Chelsea or cat obviously didn't want you lot fighting over nothing. If you find a Legit source I'll reopen it


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Firefromthegods said:


> Read the rules on sources @The Legit Lioness if it's bullshit and been proven as such mods close it. It was confirmed by fightful that it was lies.
> 
> And Chelsea or cat obviously didn't want you lot fighting over nothing. If you find a Legit source I'll reopen it


*Got it.*


----------



## 3venflow

Yuta in New Japan trios action opposite Suzuki-gun's El Desperado, TAKA Michinoku and Douki.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1526876189536624640


----------



## 3venflow

Vikingo in AEW soon? Work your magic, Bucks. 👀


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1526828367999209472


----------



## Randy Lahey

Matt Hardy cut a great promo on BTE this week challenging the Bucks. That’s the type of segment that I wish made Dynamite


----------



## 3venflow

JR has signed a new 1.5 year contract with AEW. Not that I want him to lose his job, but man I wish they'd find a fresher voice for commentary.


----------



## 3venflow

Miro wants his lawyer! (1:09)


----------



## Prosper

*Quick Update on Miro:*

_"As noted, Miro previously revealed on social media that he has been living in Brooklyn, and working on the show.

“Super excited about this upcoming pilot. Living in Brooklyn has definitely opened my eyes about living in a city, walking to a gym and groceries. #Dushkin”

Miro then added in a follow-up with the same photo, “Living in Brooklyn for a couple of weeks. Very excited about shooting this great pilot!!! Meet Nikolai Dushkin….. and pickles, of course”.

East New York also features Richard Kind, Jimmy Smits, Olivia Luccardi, Elizabeth Rodriguez, Kevin Rankin, Amanda Warren, C.S. Lee, Lavel Schley, Edmond Laryea, Oryan Landa, Fred Tolliver Jr., and Ruben Santiago-Hudson. The synopsis from the IMDB page reads as follows:




“Follows the recently promoted police captain of East New York, Regina Haywood, who leads a diverse group of officers and detectives, some of whom are hesitant to deploy her creative methods of serving and protecting.”

Click to expand...

East New York will air Sundays at 9 p.m. as part of CBS’ Fall lineup, in between The Equalizer and NCIS: Los Angeles.

It was revealed earlier this year that Miro signed a new four-year contract extension, which will keep him with AEW until at least early 2026. He has not wrestled since losing to Bryan Danielson at AEW Full Gear on November 13. Miro had been dealing with a hamstring injury for a while, but word is that he’s been cleared to return for quite a while.

There’s no word on when Miro might be back in action, but we will keep you updated."_

*Miro shows up for like 2 secs at 1:07*:


----------



## Pizzamorg

Hey everyone, I am back with an AEW check in. Still not got to a PPV yet, but I have now completed 2019 and made a start on 2020, so it seemed like a good place to check in. 

Firstly, I am sorry, but for the big final show of 2019, I ain’t got a lot to say. However, man, 2020 kicked off with maybe my favourite Dynamite so far and it is sad, as I assume this cannot continue, as we all know what is coming. It is rare for me to sit down and just watch Dynamite from start to finish, but I thought this show was booked quite beautifully from end to end. It is also funny, because this is in someways a bit of a filler episode, not a huge amount of story or character progression, but it was just a collection of solid, enjoyable, matches. 

Both Mox/Trent and Darby/Cody were much slower, more rasslin’ focused affairs and I just thought they were so much better for it. I didn’t expect these styles of matches given the people involved, but I feel like they all delivered. I think the WWE style of wrestling is too slow and too soft, but AEW for me was too far in the other direction - PWG with a budget I think I saw someone on here say - and as an older fan, a card of high spots, flips and no selling is exhausting. I appreciate when a match can slow down and tell a story. When you make the crowd pop with a smooth sequence of what are effectively just rest holds, then build to a single big high spot, land it and then take the moment to just soak it in, rather than running straight into the next one before the crowd can even take it in. I really hope they adopt this pace for matches more often moving forwards. 

And for anyone who thought these matches might have been too boring, you had the women’s four way for the title which was a sloppy, but entertaining, car crash as many multi person matches usually are. Shida remains my women’s MVP and I hope they put the title on her eventually, but for now I guess I am just going to have to enjoy seeing her carrying far worse wrestlers or just really green wrestlers, instead. 

Even matches I didn’t really care about on paper, like Dustin v Guevara, ended up being surprisingly enjoyable. I didn’t expect the two of them to go to war like this. Sammy really sold his ass off and made Dustin look so good. I liked that big fight energy every time Hager and Dustin squared off outside of the ring and in like the best part of 15 minutes they made me a believer. 

The main event was a bit more “PWGish”, but I didn’t mind, because it was the only match like that on the card. If everything is high impact, nothing is high impact, or whatever the saying is. But you save it all for one big blow out at the end worked by six of the best wrestlers in the world all wrestling their asses off and you can be reminded of how much fun these matches can be. It was probably the most story focused match of the night too, ironically, with the running through threads of the Bucks being in a funk and the Omega/PAC feud. They even progressed Page by having him on commentary and with the whole Elite celebration at the end. A really great way to cap off a great show.

Some other asides that aren’t quite long enough to be their own paragraph: 

Why do they leave the mics live during those advert segments? I don’t want to hear a production meeting, I want to be immersed in the show.


What is this new arena? Seems like their budget disappeared here. Is it because they needed to pay Taz to join commentary? Because I think the sacrifice was worth it if so. 


I dunno what happens, but I hope they make Taz perm on the main show. This is a much better trio than it was with Schiavone. Insightful, informative with great chemistry, genuine laugh out loud moments and very little (if not none entirely) of JR just rambling about sauce and irrelevant matches he watched forty years ago. This is how the commentary should have always been, so many big moments wasted by bad commentary.


----------



## Tell it like it is

Tell them, what's up Kenny

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1527164277584547841


----------



## DammitChrist

Yes, Taz did turn out to be a permanent addition to AEW.

Plus, Wheeler Yuta put on a really good match against DOUKI earlier this morning on the 4th Day of the NJPW BOSJ tournament


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

@Smark1995 *You know what to do!

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1527389958776016899*


----------



## Tell it like it is

I'm going to this Rampage and I'm interested to see what it is


----------



## Pizzamorg

Wasn’t gonna do another check in for a bit, but it is funny, right after the best episode of Dynamite so far (imo and also looking at Cagematch ratings I am not alone), the next AEW episode had another branded name “Anniversary Edition” and looks to be one of the lowest rated episodes of Dynamite ever on Cagematch.


It is kinda funny these two shows can exist from the same company, as I’d argue last week’s episode was far more throwaway than this week’s was in terms of story or characters etc, but the quality of the matches here made this one more throwaway, somehow.


It is weird too, because they are utilising a lot of the talent in the same ways they did last week, but just none of it worked as well. We had multiple matches, where an angle at the end made the match entirely redundant, and forced everyone in the match bar one to become background characters, the whole episode just felt like a massive waste of time despite a lot actually moving forwards. 


Page went from someone it felt like AEW was building around, to just feeling like this awkward third wheel. Maybe that is in some senses by design, but I feel like Page gets more character development on BTE, than he does on Dynamite. It's crazy how much story in AEW you lose if you don’t watch BTE after every episode, it is basically essential viewing. To the point where they are using BTE clips to give things context on Dynamite. This just feels all wrong, to me. 


Probably the low point of the show was the women’s title match. The in ring action felt like a practice between two wrestlers in training and the whole pacing of the Nightmare Collective’s involvement was just generally kinda weird. I get the whole old school call back thing that the only legal part of any match is between the ropes, but I just think it is really awkward that heels can just hang out outside the ring, constantly interfere while the faces try to keep wrestling in the ring and ignore it, and the ref just lets this happen. The ring psychology just feels completely off. Oh and Brandi’s commentary was like the shit smeared over the top of this diarrhoea cake, as she basically ticked off every ‘never do this’ unspoken rule as she hijacked the match. Best part of this was Shida running in to save the day. I stan Shida. 


I will say the show ended on a fun note, we knew exactly was coming and were just waiting for the pin to drop, but it was still plenty entertaining. At least the Jericho/Mox feud makes sense, I feel like a lot of the predominant feuds like Pac/Omega and MJF/Cody, I’ve just sorta lost what the force even is meant to be that is driving these.


----------



## DammitChrist

Oh boy, he's a few weeks away from seeing the big rise of a female character!


----------



## DammitChrist

Brody King just had an excellent 6-tag match against the United Empire (Great O-Khan/TJP/Aaron Henare) teaming with Mascara Dorada and Taylor Rust in tonight's NJPW Strong episode.

Mascara Dorada is formerly known as Gran Metalik, and Taylor Rust is formerly known as Tyler Rust (both recently in WWE).

This match was the main event of NJPW Strong earlier tonight, and it was way better than I expected 

Edit:

The Factory (Nick Comoroto/Aaron Solo) faced the pair of Clark Connors/Karl Fredericks in the same episode too.

QT Marshall obviously came out to lead and manage the Factory.


----------



## DammitChrist

Wheeler Yuta wrestled a great match against El Desperado in the main event earlier this morning on Day 6 of the NJPW BOSJ tournament.

I love how Yuta keeps paying tribute to his fellow BCC members in his matches lately


----------



## Pizzamorg

DammitChrist said:


> Oh boy, he's a few weeks away from seeing the big rise of a female character!


Oh no is the division going to get even worse?


----------



## 3venflow

Britt Baker at the AIW indy show yesterday getting a big response. She was in an intergender eight-man tag opposite Matt Cardona and Chelsea Green, which her team won. Eddie Kingston also worked the show, beating Isaiah Broner in a singles match.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1528346742084747264


----------



## JasmineAEW

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1528185427085107201


----------



## 3venflow

Yuta is killing it in the BOSJ and his main event against Despy was REALLY good. He's one of the early tournament MVPs even though he's 1-2 right now (I expect him to come on strong later in the tournament).

AEW needs to need more young guns to Japan. Yuta has worked six matches (three singles, two trios, one eight-man tag) in seven days. That kind of experience is priceless for a young wrestler and some less polished in-ring than Yuta could benefit even more. BOSJ would've been great for Dante Martin.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1528382584656625664


----------



## 3venflow

Pat Buck's arrival in AEW seems to have benefited CAP too as a bunch of AEW wrestlers were on their latest show. Buck is back wrestling and went 30 minutes with Joey Janela recently, so I wouldn't be too surprised if he pops up on Dark or Elevation if they ever need numbers.

Better Call Small for Sterling and Swoggle is a pretty ingenius name. 


CAP Tag Team Championships: Better Call Small (*Mark Sterling* & Swoggle) def. VBU (Dante Drago & Jack Tomlinson) (c) to win the titles.
CAP TV Championship: Aaron Rourke (c) def. *Bear Bronson* and Bobby Orlando and VSK
*Max Caster* def. Joey Avalon
*Kris Statlander* def. Chelsea Green and Sierra
*The Dark Order (Alex Reynolds & John Silver)* def. The Major Players (Brian Myers & Matt Cardona)
Pat Buck def. SLADE
Karlo Vice calls out *HOOK* and gets destroyed.
Vargas wins King Of CAP Battle Royal
CAP Championship: Bryce Donovan def. Eric James (c) to win the title.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1528567093465124864

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1528557912129421312


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Lol - Cody vs AEW

85 shows vs 7 matches

LFG!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1528978344452169734


----------



## ProjectGargano

3venflow said:


> Pat Buck's arrival in AEW seems to have benefited CAP too as a bunch of AEW wrestlers were on their latest show. Buck is back wrestling and went 30 minutes with Joey Janela recently, so I wouldn't be too surprised if he pops up on Dark or Elevation if they ever need numbers.
> 
> Better Call Small for Sterling and Swoggle is a pretty ingenius name.
> 
> 
> CAP Tag Team Championships: Better Call Small (*Mark Sterling* & Swoggle) def. VBU (Dante Drago & Jack Tomlinson) (c) to win the titles.
> CAP TV Championship: Aaron Rourke (c) def. *Bear Bronson* and Bobby Orlando and VSK
> *Max Caster* def. Joey Avalon
> *Kris Statlander* def. Chelsea Green and Sierra
> *The Dark Order (Alex Reynolds & John Silver)* def. The Major Players (Brian Myers & Matt Cardona)
> Pat Buck def. SLADE
> Karlo Vice calls out *HOOK* and gets destroyed.
> Vargas wins King Of CAP Battle Royal
> CAP Championship: Bryce Donovan def. Eric James (c) to win the title.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1528567093465124864
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1528557912129421312


I mean all of that guys trained at CAP, even Hook trained there.


----------



## 3venflow

Johnny Gargano on Sammy's vlog.


----------



## Geeee

3venflow said:


> Johnny Gargano on Sammy's vlog.


It seems like they were hinting at a mixed tag match between The Garganos and Sammy/Tay. Although, I guess this would actually be more likely to happen in AAA than in AEW, since Tay and Sammy hold a mixed tag belt there


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Road to:

Spears promo is GOLD


----------



## DammitChrist

Wheeler Yuta just had a good match against Titan earlier this morning for Day 8 of the BOSJ tournament 

We're more than halfway into the tournament atm, but Yuta is having a really good run so far.

His win-to-loss ratio is pretty much going what I originally expected for him.


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1529543187320262656
AEW would be crazy not to consider Rush and his brother Dragon Lee. Rush is a charismatic as fuck rudo while Dragon Lee is just an incredibly entertaining wrestler (more of a babyface but they can make it work). I hope TK considers these before yet more ex-NXT guys. Andrade, Rush and Dragon Lee (replacing the awful AFO) as a reunited Los Ingobernables would be a good trio to oppose Death Triangle. Andrade (as La Sombra) was in the original LI with Rush. The latino demo is also important to reach.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1529543187320262656
> AEW would be crazy not to consider Rush and his brother Dragon Lee. Rush is a charismatic as fuck rudo while Dragon Lee is just an incredibly entertaining wrestler (more of a babyface but they can make it work). I hope TK considers these before yet more ex-NXT guys. Andrade, Rush and Dragon Lee (replacing the awful AFO) as a reunited Los Ingobernables would be a good trio to oppose Death Triangle. Andrade (as La Sombra) was in the original LI with Rush. The latino demo is also important to reach.


LI AEW might be money


----------



## TD Stinger




----------



## Kenny's Ghost

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1529815928438784008luv this pervert ghost mo'fucka like you wouldn't believe


----------



## DammitChrist

Wheeler Yuta wrestled another good match against El Lindaman earlier this morning for Day 9 of the BOSJ tournament.

He's got 3 matches left to go now.

On a side note though, I STRONGLY recommend watching that AWESOME match in El Phantasmo vs Robbie Eagles to any curious viewer on here who's interested.

It was the main event of that same show, and both men (who apparently hate each other as competitive, athletic rivals) just delivered an incredible match here!

It's honestly the match of the tournament so far.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

LOL - what Starks said


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1529849523270569984


----------



## Sad Panda

LifeInCattleClass said:


> LOL - what Starks said
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1529849523270569984


Well…. Ricky Starks just became my new favorite.


----------



## 3venflow

From the latest WON:

- Kenny Omega said there are parts of his body that are healthy, he is able to train well and is pushing himself harder every week. Other parts the healing is slow. He said he’s resigned to the fact that physically he will never be 100 percent, but he is looking at reversing some of the physical damage and being able to return and this time off and fixing up his different injuries would extend his time as an effective pro wrestler.

- Kenny won't be at the PPV this weekend.

- Colt Cabana has not been on AEW TV much lately as Tony Khan wants to station him in the ROH reboot if they get a deal. His situation may also be related to well-known issues with CM Punk. Colt recently signed a contract extension with AEW, which the Young Bucks pushed for.


----------



## Tell it like it is

3venflow said:


> From the latest WON:
> 
> - Kenny Omega said there are parts of his body that are healthy, he is able to train well and is pushing himself harder every week. Other parts the healing is slow. He said he’s resigned to the fact that physically he will never be 100 percent, but he is looking at reversing some of the physical damage and being able to return and this time off and fixing up his different injuries would extend his time as an effective pro wrestler.
> 
> - Kenny won't be at the PPV this weekend.


It still surreal that a 70% Omega is still better than most healthy wrestlers out there. Here's to a full and speedy recovery to The Best Bout Machine.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Jade is a star






her, red velvet training with danielson, regal - sky is the limit

edit> @The Legit Lioness - you’ll love this

@Prosper you too i think


----------



## Prized Fighter

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1530379282677047296
Seems no one should have to worry about Takeshita's English speaking skills.


----------



## rbl85

Singing and speaking are 2 completely different things


----------



## Prized Fighter

rbl85 said:


> Singing and speaking are 2 completely different things


True, but reading and reiterating words shows comprehension of the language. He is further along than your standard Japanese wrestler.


----------



## DammitChrist

Update on Wheeler Yuta:



Spoiler:  Wheeler Yuta's progress



Wheeler Yuta just beat Master Wato earlier this morning, which means that he's currently tied with Robbie Eagles and El Lindaman at 2nd place with 8 points on the B Block.

8 points equals 4 wins btw.

Yuta now has 2 matches left to go in the NJPW BOSJ tournament.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

3venflow said:


> Britt Baker at the AIW indy show yesterday getting a big response. She was in an intergender eight-man tag opposite Matt Cardona and Chelsea Green, which her team won.


*Yamashita was over at a small indy show too:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1530762726674313216
It's a good sign for you, but I will always maintain that Itoh will be the most over Japanese woman outside of Stardom (and WWE) in America. *


----------



## rbl85

I doubt it, not that i don't like her but i don't see her being more popular than Asuka or Io.


----------



## DammitChrist

Wheeler Yuta just had another good match against El Phantasmo earlier this morning on Day 11 of the NJPW BOSJ tournament.

He officially has 1 more match left to go now until he's done with the tournament in Japan.

He'll be finished after this Tuesday morning.


----------



## DammitChrist

Apparently, this happened earlier:










God, I would LOVE to see CM Punk vs Seth Rollins happen (again).


----------



## 3venflow

Meltzer says Tony Khan has booked Arthur Ashe for Grand Slam in mid-September.


----------



## Mr316

3venflow said:


> Meltzer says Tony Khan has booked Arthur Ashe for Grand Slam in mid-September.


Confirmed or rumor? Probably gonna book a trip if that’s the case.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Mr316 said:


> Confirmed or rumor? Probably gonna book a trip if that’s the case.


nope…. You don‘t watch anymore

you can’t go

imma phone TK and show him your post history


----------



## 3venflow

Mr316 said:


> Confirmed or rumor? Probably gonna book a trip if that’s the case.


Not confirmed until AEW announce it, but Meltzer seemed 100% sure.


----------



## 3venflow

Horrible:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1531389952675782656


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> Horrible:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1531389952675782656


just read about it

that is so horrible - can’t even imagine


----------



## Sad Panda

Not sure if this has been posted, but god damn is this entertaining


----------



## omaroo

Sad Panda said:


> Not sure if this has been posted, but god damn is this entraining.


THe MJF, Ruby and Hobbs one was really funny too.

Sad to see what MJF is doing to his AEW career. Hes arguably one of the best talents in the business right now.


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1531656376493260801


----------



## BMark66

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1531656376493260801


I guess the feud will continue. Yuta has really grown on me as of late.


----------



## 3venflow

Yuta's Best of the Super Jr. campaign is over and he finished a respectable third in his group, tied on 10 points with Robbie Eagles (but Eagles won the head-to-head). I'm not sure if he'll stay in Japan for the tour-ending show at the Nippon Budokan as that's a week away. My guess is no.

Here's a full list of his results while on tour in Japan.

5/15 - Flying Tiger (Robbie Eagles & Tiger Mask), Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Master Wato defeat Kosei Fujita, Ryohei Oiwa, Wheeler Yuta & Yuto Nakashima (10:16)
5/17 - *Best Of The Super Junior 29 Block B*: Robbie Eagles [2] defeats Wheeler Yuta [0] (11:30)
5/18 - Robbie Eagles, Titan & Wheeler Yuta defeat Suzuki-gun (DOUKI, El Desperado & TAKA Michinoku) (8:06)
5/19 - *Best Of The Super Junior 29 Block B*: Wheeler Yuta [2] defeats DOUKI [2] (10:00)
5/21 - Flying Tiger (Robbie Eagles & Tiger Mask) & Wheeler Yuta defeat Suzuki-gun (DOUKI, El Desperado & TAKA Michinoku) (9:31)
5/22 - *Best Of The Super Junior 29 Block B*: El Desperado [6] defeats Wheeler Yuta [2] (15:44)
5/24 - *Best Of The Super Junior 29 Block B*: Wheeler Yuta [4] defeats BUSHI [4] (8:05)
5/25 - *Best Of The Super Junior 29 Block B*: Wheeler Yuta [6] defeats Titan [2] (7:01)
5/26 - *Best Of The Super Junior 29 Block B*: El Lindaman [8] defeats Wheeler Yuta [6] (9:17)
5/28 - *Best Of The Super Junior 29 Block B*: Wheeler Yuta [8] defeats Master Wato [4] (7:57)
5/29 - *Best Of The Super Junior 29 Block B*: El Phantasmo [12] defeats Wheeler Yuta [6] (9:34)
5/31 - *Best Of The Super Junior 29 Block B*: Wheeler Yuta [10] defeats TJP [8] (11:47)

From what I've seen, he had some very good matches with the pick of them against El Phantasmo and El Desperado. But I'd say IMPACT's Ace Austin was the most eye-catching of the new foreigners in this year's BOSJ.


----------



## DammitChrist

Sad Panda said:


> Not sure if this has been posted, but god damn is this entertaining


That's my top AEW female favorite interacting with 3 of my all-time favorites here 

I NEED to see this later once I finally have some free time!


----------



## rich110991

Wanted to mention the Rollins dig on Raw last night.

AEW failed to tear down the WWE basically.

Not that that’s their goal, but does he think it’s over? 😂 Raw gets 700k more viewers than Dynamite. Hardly anything to brag about when Dynamite has only been around for 3 years. AEW is still smashing it.


----------



## Not Lying

DammitChrist said:


> Apparently, this happened earlier:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God, I would LOVE to see CM Punk vs Seth Rollins happen (again).



Rollins can be so pathetic and cringe. 
Acts all high and mighty and above the competition and shits on AEW and then does shit like this exposing himself for the mark that he is.


----------



## 3venflow

Parker Boudreaux has apparently started following Tony Khan on Instagram. His 30-day no compete with WWE is up.

I think he'd be an interesting project for AEW and he was in WWE for such a short amount of time that he won't have that 'label' on him, especially if he grows his hair back and drops the weird NXT look.

If they can make something of him, he could be their Lesnar. However, he seems to be taking to wrestling slowly so there are no guarantees with him. Sending him to NJPW for a year would be smart business.


----------



## DammitChrist

Yep, that karaoke video with CM Punk, Bryan Danielson, Christian Cage, and Britt Baker made my freaking day


----------



## Geeee

3venflow said:


> Parker Boudreaux has apparently started following Tony Khan on Instagram. His 30-day no compete with WWE is up.
> 
> I think he'd be an interesting project for AEW and he was in WWE for such a short amount of time that he won't have that 'label' on him, especially if he grows his hair back and drops the weird NXT look.
> 
> If they can make something of him, he could be their Lesnar. However, he seems to be taking to wrestling slowly so there are no guarantees with him. Sending him to NJPW for a year would be smart business.


Really would be perfect for ROH if that ever becomes a thing


----------



## Prized Fighter

Geeee said:


> Really would be perfect for ROH if that ever becomes a thing


Add him to Tully's group. He could use the guidence of Tully and the training with Cage.


----------



## 3venflow

This would be cool.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532046333183336448


----------



## Whoanma

3venflow said:


> This would be cool.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532046333183336448


Book it, Khan!


----------



## omaroo

Hayter is awesome along with statlander both need a good push for both titles.


----------



## TD Stinger

3venflow said:


> Parker Boudreaux has apparently started following Tony Khan on Instagram. His 30-day no compete with WWE is up.
> 
> I think he'd be an interesting project for AEW and he was in WWE for such a short amount of time that he won't have that 'label' on him, especially if he grows his hair back and drops the weird NXT look.
> 
> If they can make something of him, *he could be their Lesnar*. However, he seems to be taking to wrestling slowly so there are no guarantees with him. Sending him to NJPW for a year would be smart business.


I wish Parker all the best in his future wrestling career, but he will never be the next Brock. People got overboard in hyping him simply because he looked like Brock. Brock was/is a once in a lifetime athlete who was a collegiate champion in amateur wrestling. Parker was O Lineman in football. The backgrounds are completely different. So yeah, bring him in as a prospect and see what you can build with him but to compare him to Brock just continues to harm his career if he continues to pursue it.


----------



## DammitChrist

I'm sure that it'll dip down as time progresses, but tonight's episode of Dynamite currently has a 9.72 rating on Cagematch atm 👏


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

We’re heading towards young gun v young gun


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532206380228448256


----------



## Prized Fighter

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532411442384846849
ROH news coming.


----------



## DUSTY 74




----------



## Jeru The Damaja

DUSTY 74 said:


> View attachment 123711


100% need to keep those tunnel LEDs.


----------



## omaroo

The newish setup actually looked sweet and prefer this set to one they usually have.


----------



## rich110991

As if Tommy Dreamer just DM’d me because I basically said listening to him on Busted Open was sucking the life out of my excitement for MJF’s promo 😂 I feel bad but it’s true he was being so negative.


----------



## TD Stinger

DUSTY 74 said:


> View attachment 123711


Kind of like the smaller set. It makes the arena they're in feel even bigger by not blocking off one side of the arena with a big stage.


----------



## 3venflow

Samoa Joe goes Hollywood (kinda)!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532498546116599808


----------



## Prized Fighter

3venflow said:


> Samoa Joe goes Hollywood (kinda)!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532498546116599808


Not the Samoan named Joe that I thought would go Hollywood.


----------



## 3venflow

AEW have started a Japanese account, which is wise as interest is growing there. The account has a lot of custom video messages from wrestlers that are worth a watch.





__





Loading…






twitter.com





In addition to full shows being on NJPW World, it appears that matches with DDT and TJPW wrestlers in AEW are airing on Wrestle Universe, which is the CyberFight streaming service.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

SNAP INTO A SLARM JARMMMMM



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532510477120442368


----------



## Sad Panda

LifeInCattleClass said:


> SNAP INTO A SLARM JARMMMMM
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532510477120442368


_What’s this discharge coming from my eyes?_

That whole clip is ridiculous and I loved every second of it!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Sad Panda said:


> _What’s this discharge coming from my eyes?_
> 
> That whole clip is ridiculous and I loved every second of it!


people give Cole a lot of stick - me included

but I see him as being very comfortable doing media all over - and that is a pretty big benefit since Cody has gone


----------



## 3venflow

Stokely turned down quite a big offer from WWE to be a main brand manager.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532722809021116418


----------



## Prized Fighter

3venflow said:


> Stokely turned down quite a big offer from WWE to be a main brand manager.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532722809021116418


Every person has something different that makes them happy. I would bet Stokley wants to do more comedy stuff and may be someone that could get some good acting gigs.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> Stokely turned down quite a big offer from WWE to be a main brand manager.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532722809021116418


250k but you gotta make 4 or 5 dates a week and cover your travel and hotels

always have to think about WWEs travel and schedule


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532778415438319616
Can't really say I'd be too surprised that Warner are very AEW positive.

With it, they get a show that practically has the same rating as 95% of NBA regular season games that they pay 2 billion a season for. The idea that it has to be bigger or as big as WWE for Warner to be happy is ridiculous.

They also crush Hockey regular season games too. Though I am unaware on the figures they pay for that. I think the first deal was just 45 million. I'd be shocked if they didn't double that going into their next deal. And I wouldn't be surprised if they triple it.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

LifeInCattleClass said:


> 250k but you gotta make 4 or 5 dates a week and cover your travel and hotels
> 
> always have to think about WWEs travel and schedule


He was also supposed to be Omos' manager. So.......


----------



## Sad Panda

Jeru The Damaja said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532778415438319616


Yea, again, this news really isn’t a surprise brother. You have a product that consistently is top 3 on Wednesday’s and airs live every single week during the year. There’s something to be said for that type of consistency. When others sports are in their off-season, or they’re awaiting a new season of their favorite sitcom, wrestling is always there.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Sad Panda said:


> Yea, again, this news really isn’t a surprise brother. You have a product that consistently is top 3 on Wednesday’s and airs live every single week during the year. There’s something to be said for that type of consistency. When others sports are in their off-season, or they’re awaiting a new season of their favorite sitcom, wrestling is always there.


Yeah, sorry I edited my post after to mention my thoughts and you pretty much summed up what I thought.


----------



## Geert Wilders

*MJF indirectly reaches DJ Akademiks IG






Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com




*


----------



## 3venflow

Battle of the Belts III is set for Friday, August 5 at the Van Andel Arena in Grand Rapids, Michigan. This will be a joint show with Rampage like last time, which probably means we again won't get any massive title matches on BotB since it won't be airing live.

This will be AEW's first show at the Van Andel Arena, which WWE have frequented for many years. They last ran it on May 20th for Smackdown, drawing 4,500 fans. WCW also ran it a few times back in the day.


----------



## omaroo

BotB is such a pointless special. It's never treated as a huge deal and seems will be the case again.


----------



## Prized Fighter

3venflow said:


> Battle of the Belts III is set for Friday, August 5 at the Van Andel Arena in Grand Rapids, Michigan. This will be a joint show with Rampage like last time, which probably means we again won't get any massive title matches on BotB since it won't be airing live.
> 
> This will be AEW's first show at the Van Andel Arena, which WWE have frequented for many years. They last ran it on May 20th for Smackdown, drawing 4,500 fans. WCW also ran it a few times back in the day.


We are eating good here in Michigan.


----------



## CovidFan

I'm ready for the "Does Punk's announcement bury MJF's work" thread any moment now.


----------



## BMark66

CovidFan said:


> I'm ready for the "Does Punk's announcement bury MJF's work" thread any moment now.


I hope they put the interim title on MJF lol


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

BMark66 said:


> I hope they put the interim title on MJF lol


Not sure that's smart. 

Your money is in MJF defeating Punk for the belt.

Not having his big crowning moment as winner of an interim championship by beating someone other than Punk lol


----------



## BMark66

Jeru The Damaja said:


> Not sure that's smart.
> 
> Your money is in MJF defeating Punk for the belt.
> 
> Not having his big crowning moment as winner of an interim championship by beating someone other than Punk lol


It's just wishful thinking and I know it's not the best choice or time for it. I agree that maybe they should hold off on it. I just want anyone but Adam Cole. Plus the payoff would be better if it was worth the actually title.


----------



## Sad Panda

They need to stay the course with the MJF storyline. They can’t hot shot the interim belt on him out of desperation. This roster is more than deep enough to cushion the blow of losing Punk while not blowing the MJF storyline.


----------



## Prized Fighter

Sad Panda said:


> They need to stay the course with the MJF storyline. They can’t hot shot the interim belt on him out of desperation. This roster is more than deep enough to cushion the blow of losing Punk while not blowing the MJF storyline.


Agreed. Since it is only an interim title, they could easily have MJF win the title at All Out and get his title win back from Moxley. Then they can run Punk vs MJF as an interim vs absent champion feud. MJF can still claim he is carrying the company on his back and that with Punk gone he is now the #1 minute by minute draw.

Also, the fact that they are going with an interim champion title makes me think that Punk is out for less then 6 months.


----------



## DammitChrist

I'm more optimistic 

I think CM Punk will be recovering for less than 3 months.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Happy birthday Riho! 🎂 🥳 🎉 @Whoanma 

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1533229028450213888*


----------



## Sad Panda

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Happy birthday Riho! 🎂 🥳 🎉 @Whoanma
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1533229028450213888*


Riho just walks around the house in her ring gear?? Maybe i was wrong that only MJF keeps kayfabe alive


----------



## Whoanma

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Happy birthday Riho! 🎂 🥳 🎉 @Whoanma
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1533229028450213888*


----------



## 3venflow

Riho turns 25 and is a 16-year pro. Her age/career length always blows my mind. She's younger than MJF and only 22 days older than Jungle Boy. She debuted when WWE was in the midst of the Ruthless Aggression era.


----------



## Not Lying

Riho did grow on me since her return end of last year and she’s someone I think it’s a shame they haven’t taken advantage of her popularity.

Instead of running Anna vs Jade at DoN out of nowhere, could have done Riho/Jade which would have beeb a great visual.


----------



## CovidFan

Riho is great. The only female I look forward to seeing in the ring. It feels like they deemphasized her a bit. I assume because of covid era and then not really coming back to her as she was in 2019/early 2020.


----------



## 3venflow

The latest Lucha Brothers/Bucks banger is currently the fourth highest rated match of the past month on Cagematch. The Anarchy match is third. I highly recommend the number one match between two English-speaking talents in New Japan (a Canadian and an Australian), which took place in the Best of the Super Jr. tournament.

Need to see no.2, been a while since I watched any AJPW but they seem to be putting on some kickass matches.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1534372396311912448
I love the layers of MJF.


----------



## 3venflow

Rush said he hasn't signed a contract with AEW yet, but they are in discussions.

-

During the AEW Double Or Nothing 2022 pay-per-view event, Former Ring of Honor World Champion Rush debuted and was introduced in a pretaped backstage segment featuring Andrade El Idolo and Jose the Assistant. Claiming that he was fed up with his situation in AEW, Andrade stated he was bringing in a new business partner RUSH.

In an interview with Lucha Libre Online, Rush provided an update on his status with All Elite Wrestling:

_“I am grateful to Tony Khan for giving me the opportunity,” Rush said. “We are still under talks and negotiations. For now, there are just dates (not a full-time contract). I already did the first jump (step), which is being in the PPV, and not just a segment, but they gave it the value that both Rush and Andrade have. They left that promo for the end. Nobody expected it, not even my own family.”

“For now, my objective is AEW,” Rush declared. “I am now in AEW and I want to face the biggest names. I want everything! I am not going for the minimum. You name it! CM Punk, Bryan Danielson, (Jon) Moxley, Samoa Joe, the best they have (to offer).

“Imagine Rush vs Samoa Joe. There’s a lot of material. Bryan Danielson vs Toro Blanco Rush, two ex ROH World Champions against each other. There’s Moxley, which they state is the most extreme one. They need to see a real Mexican badass. A lot of people have requested this match… Rush vs. Kenny Omega. We can finally have that match.”_









RUSH Comments On His All Elite Wrestling Status


During the AEW Double Or Nothing 2022 pay-per-view event, Former Ring of Honor World Champion Rush debuted and was introduced in a pretaped [...]




www.wrestlingnewssource.com


----------



## DammitChrist




----------



## 3venflow

The former Dexter Lumis, Sam Shaw, seems to be doing some artwork for Shop AEW.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1534943418874470400


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> The former Dexter Lumis, Sam Shaw, seems to be doing some artwork for Shop AEW.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1534943418874470400


I saw he did a nice little promo video on his own too

would fit in with ROH i think


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1534974842247823371

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1534974845481635840


----------



## DammitChrist

Apparently, Adam Cole has been battling with a tear in his labrum since his feud with Adam Page.









Adam Cole Update: Nature Of Injury Reportedly Revealed - WrestleTalk


More details are emerging regarding the status of Adam Cole and his current injury, including how long it has been going on.




wrestletalk.com





If this is true, then Cole has been dealing with this injury for up to nearly 4 months now.


----------



## 3venflow

This is something IMPACT is doing better than AEW right now, booking-wise.

Yuta: has a productive Best of the Super Jr., beating some international stars, comes back in the Casino Battle Royale with a brief mention.

Ace Austin: has a productive Best of the Super Jr., beating some international stars, joins the Bullet Club, and IMPACT focuses on his time in Japan to build a PPV match involving another BOSJ participant.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1535070056845025280
Both finished on 10 points, a respectable effort even if they didn't make the final.

You could say it's easier for IMPACT with a smaller roster and more time to commit to each talent, but Yuta is a special project so why not show some clips of him beating TJP (former X Division and WWE Cruiserweight champion), Titan (CMLL World Welterweight Champion for almost three years now), BUSHI (NJPW mainstay and member of Los Ingobernables de Japon) and DOUKI (Suzuki-gun guy)?


----------



## JasmineAEW

This is so good:


----------



## Scuba Steve

JasmineAEW said:


> This is so good:


The Bryan Danielson part is the best. Love his commitment to his kayfabe hate of a select few individuals


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

You just know FTR loved every minute of this.


----------



## Scuba Steve

I truly hope they do Eddie VS Mox for the title again some time in July or August.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1535611435048484868
I need more of this guy on TV


----------



## 3venflow

Bucks reading WF again. Sup Nick and Matt?


----------



## DammitChrist

The Young Bucks recognizing their passionate audience, and being best for business confirmed


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Big fan of Julia Hart's new gear.


----------



## DammitChrist

Chuck Taylor competed in a pretty damn good 10-man tag against BULLET CLUB (Karl Anderson/Luke Gallows/Jay White/Juice Robinson/Hikuleo) while he paired up with his 2 fellow CHAOS members (Rocky Romero/Tomohiro Ishii), Ren Narita, and Mascara Dorada in the main event of tonight's episode of NJPW Strong.

QT Marshall also competed in this episode, and he had a really good match against Karl Fredericks here.

By the way, @Chelsea , Killer Kross just made his NJPW Strong debut in the opener (against Yuya Uemura) on this episode 

Edit:

Anyway, I'm done posting on this thread starting now since I'm going to try avoiding spoilers from this morning's Dominion event. I'll watch the show shortly after I wake up tomorrow


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Lol - this is a good watch xD


----------



## Tell it like it is

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Lol - this is a good watch xD


These are always hilarious. I especially liked the Starks and Hobbs one.


----------



## zkorejo

Aew YouTube Vlogs are seriously lacking right now.

BTE isn't that good anymore other than Bucks scenes. Sammy's vlog is shit now and I stopped watching it a month ago. Ethan Page vlog was really good but he just stopped vlogging.

Danhausen vlog is good sometimes. RJ City is a great addition for YouTube content. Really enjoy his stuff.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

zkorejo said:


> Aew YouTube Vlogs are seriously lacking right now.
> 
> BTE isn't that good anymore other than Bucks scenes. Sammy's vlog is shit now and I stopped watching it a month ago. Ethan Page vlog was really good but he just stopped vlogging.
> 
> Danhausen vlog is good sometimes. RJ City is a great addition for YouTube content. Really enjoy his stuff.


its nice that the bucks wants to try and get everybody over

but bte has always been best when its been centred around them

i basically skip 70% of the rest


----------



## zkorejo

LifeInCattleClass said:


> its nice that the bucks wants to try and get everybody over
> 
> but bte has always been best when its been centred around them
> 
> i basically skip 70% of the rest


I'm sick of Zigglers brother and his shitty drinking cream skit. Librarians were never funny. 

Anything related to Bucks, Elite, Daniels, Kaz is good.


----------



## 3venflow

So, Sean Ross Sapp confirms that Jake Atlas was on a per-appearance deal despite getting the All Elite graphic (usually reserved for full-timers) and that he isn't expected back. One less headache for Tony Khan to deal with.


----------



## TD Stinger

zkorejo said:


> Aew YouTube Vlogs are seriously lacking right now.
> 
> BTE isn't that good anymore other than Bucks scenes. Sammy's vlog is shit now and I stopped watching it a month ago. Ethan Page vlog was really good but he just stopped vlogging.
> 
> Danhausen vlog is good sometimes. RJ City is a great addition for YouTube content. Really enjoy his stuff.


I stopped with BTE when the Good Brothers became regulars and like half of the show was dick jokes. Haven't really got back into since then.


----------



## zkorejo

TD Stinger said:


> I stopped with BTE when the Good Brothers became regulars and like half of the show was dick jokes. Haven't really got back into since then.


Sour boy is the worst. I liked good bros. 

No more dick jokes. No dark order either. It's usually Bucks, Cole, Brandon, Daniels and other stuff that I skip, like Ziggler junior and Peter Avalon.


----------



## IronMan8

The Dark Order / Cole segments a while ago were some of the funniest stuff I've seen for the year. One of the times when I wish BTE spilled over into Dynamite. It's useful as a creative workshop, do this quality will always depend on the effort of the various wrestlers each week.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*DDT is still doing Ass-Based comedy for those wondering:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1537067784584462336*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Just came across this amazing entrance again on twitter


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1537088810357784577
2 thoughts

1. Anybody who slates Excalibur don‘t know wtf they are talking about. The dude is great

2. JR really uses ‘ugly’ as a descriptive too much xD


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1537260238503497729
This would be so great though I'm not sure how it happens as long as Fatu is signed to MLW.

I hope Jacob is thinking about a move from MLW. I like MLW (well, sometimes) but it can never sustain its momentum and guys like Fatu deserve a bigger audience. MLW's flagship show gets fewer YouTube views than even AEW Dark and Elevation.

He'd be great in AEW or NJPW, but could also work out in WWE since he has the right bloodline (cousin of the Usos and Solo Sikoa).


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*😂

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1537839904381710336*


----------



## 3venflow

Hoping to see Omega and Hangman's complex relationship continue at some point. This was so good.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1537555903720873990


----------



## 3venflow

Cody gets his 103rd AEW figure and isn't even on the roster anymore.  


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1537930354920595460


----------



## DammitChrist

It warms my heart seeing that no bridges have been burned at all on either side regarding Cody Rhodes and AEW


----------



## BringBackMankind

Right. I’ve given AEW a few weeks now and I’m Sorry but I’m just not on it.

For me the biggest thing that’s getting in the way is the sheer number or wrestlers, different factions and wayyyyy too many titles.

How can one company have multiple tag team championships? How can so many multi person factions exist? They need to focus on a core of decent performers but they just keep adding more and more people and belts into the mix. And the Japanese company crossover is just making things even worse.

I really wanted to get into it but I can’t see me hanging around.


----------



## 3venflow

Matt Hardy has a mystery partner at TripleMania later. I'm wondering if it could be Darby (as the natural Jeff Hardy replacement) or someone else from AEW. Johnny Caballero/Elite and Killer Kross are two go-to guys for AAA who it could also be.

That Vikingo vs. Fenix vs. Laredo vs. Bandido vs. Taurus five-way match also sounds amazing.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

The Legit Lioness said:


> *DDT is still doing Ass-Based comedy for those wondering:
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1537067784584462336*



Don’t be silly,I was told it’s now a super serious wrestling promotion! 😉



3venflow said:


> Matt Hardy has a mystery partner at TripleMania later. I'm wondering if it could be Darby (as the natural Jeff Hardy replacement) or someone else from AEW. Johnny Caballero/Elite and Killer Kross are two go-to guys for AAA who it could also be.
> 
> That Vikingo vs. Fenix vs. Laredo vs. Bandido vs. Taurus five-way match also sounds amazing.
> 
> View attachment 125567


Matt’s new partner: Hefe Hardy in a mask.


----------



## 3venflow

AEW should book Fenix vs. Komander for the holy shit factor. Komander (who is only 23) just did this at the GCW show.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1538313624539774977


----------



## DammitChrist

Brody King just wrestled a short, but good match against Jake Something on tonight's episode of NJPW Strong.

For the record to anyone who's interested in getting more exposure of the Ace here, Hiroshi Tanahashi was in the main event of this NJPW Strong episode, and he had a really good match against Chris Dickinson here


----------



## Tell it like it is

Matt's shoe is the key to the titles


----------



## 3venflow

Too many titles? Well, Rey Fenix won TWO titles in a winner-takes-all match at TripleMania, taking the AAA World Cruiserweight and AAA Latin America Title. The titles have been unified. I'd love for this to be an excuse for AEW to book more luchadores to face Fenix if they recognize these title belts.

Matt Hardy's partner in the main event was Johnny Caballero Elite Hardy. Matt turned against him after their defeat and shook hands with the Lee brothers.

Penta lost in the ongoing Mask tournament so at the next TripleMania show, it's him vs. Villano IV with the loser having to unmask. I doubt Penta's unmasking.

And last but not least...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1538387361813639168


----------



## 3venflow

Just watched Moxley vs. Deppen from last night and Mox is starting to make a case for wrestler of the year. He's delivering every time he's in the ring. This match was really fucking great and Deppen looked like he could credibly beat Mox. Deppen would suit the BCC.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1538362114431242240

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1538362461027450880


----------



## Tobiyama

That Booker T/Adam Cole thread should not have been locked. Especially since it was locked without explanation.

That was legitimate news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

This is a funny one

RJ is really getting the ‘between 2 ferns’ model down now xD


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*See, this is the kind of dumb shit I was talking about when Tony Khan banned Daniel Bryan from performing in Seattle. You're being petty about an indie promotion in a city that you have no planned events for, yet you let the guy competing for your world championship at a major crossover pay-per-view do outlaw mud show bullshit like this and get his throat stomped. @RapShepard 

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1538577052634431489*


----------



## DammitChrist

Jon Moxley being perfectly fine to compete with his health at 100% on Dynamite this Wednesday, and on Forbidden Door next Sunday regardless confirmed.

Tony Khan and Jon Moxley both still know what they're doing


----------



## 3venflow

Will Ospreay and Nick Wayne just put on an absolutely epic match in GCW. Nick will join up full-time with AEW when he's 18 but is getting the honor student treatment by facing lots of well-known names on the indies (Bandido, Alex Shelley, ACH, Swerve, 2 Cold Scorpio, Mike Bailey, Trey Miguel). I'm hoping he learns a lot from Will on how to refine his game since he's much like a young Ospreay. Nick could be a HUGE asset for AEW in future since he's learned so much at his age (16). This kid is something special and AEW could push him and HOOK as like career-long rivals.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1538657892366274562

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1538657745905209344

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1538656523236257794


----------



## Tell it like it is

That Ospreay vs Wayne match was awesome. If you guys have time go watch the Takeshita vs Mike Bailey match. So far my favorite indie match of the year. EDIT: After seeing Takeshita vs Lee Moriarty this dude is having one he'll of a run in the indies. That match might've edge out the Mike Bailey match. Both good matches so go watch!


----------



## 3venflow

Full Elite reunion soon?  


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1538945742504853504


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

i don‘t know guys - lots of talking about ‘getting a broom’ at the end of BTE






@bdon ? Kenny time?


----------



## bdon

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i don‘t know guys - lots of talking about ‘getting a broom’ at the end of BTE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @bdon ? Kenny time?


Yep. I just message my brother the same, which is why I always said he should have been a transitional champ. His story was directly tied to beating Kenny, and without Kenny around to continue that story, Page didn’t have much to do outside of my dream of a heel Cody giving a feud with Page all of the bells and whistles.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

bdon said:


> Yep. I just message my brother the same, which is why I always said he should have been a transitional champ. His story was directly tied to beating Kenny, and without Kenny around to continue that story, Page didn’t have much to do outside of my dream of a heel Cody giving a feud with Page all of the bells and whistles.


yup, without heel Cody, which as you know I believed was the plan - he did not have a strong enough heel to counter him

he was much more over than Cole / and Cole is a midcarder

and Danielson felt more like a ‘right of passage’

heel Cody or MJF was always the perfect counter to Hangman, and neither happened.

i’m glad the Bucks made it clear they are stopping animosity towards Hangman, the Dark Order just wants him to he happy

and Hangman is…. Getting a broom

the Elite baby!


----------



## DammitChrist

The imminent 20+ minute competitive match with Kenny Omega vs Adam Cole is going to be awesome!!


----------



## bdon

LifeInCattleClass said:


> yup, without heel Cody, which as you know I believed was the plan - he did not have a strong enough heel to counter him
> 
> he was much more over than Cole / and Cole is a midcarder
> 
> and Danielson felt more like a ‘right of passage’
> 
> heel Cody or MJF was always the perfect counter to Hangman, and neither happened.
> 
> i’m glad the Bucks made it clear they are stopping animosity towards Hangman, the Dark Order just wants him to he happy
> 
> and Hangman is…. Getting a broom
> 
> the Elite baby!


My brother has been talking about a dream of Kenny and Page in a take on Tombstone, with Kenny stepping in to fight Page’s fight for him, “I’m your huckleberry.”

The villain in his story? Jay White. This was before White ever even appeared on AEW television.


----------



## Tell it like it is

I shouldn't get my hopes up, but if he does return i'm going to be crying like a bitch.


----------



## 3venflow

Archer has a pretty interesting block in the G1. He gets to face Okada, who he lost to in the 2012, 2013, 2014 and 2019 editions, plus the 2013 New Japan Cup, so he's 0-5 against the Rainmaker.

The group is foreigner heavy so he'll also wrestle Jeff Cobb, Tom Lawlor, JONAH and Bad Luck Fale.

My guess is he'll finish 3rd or 4th in the block.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> Archer has a pretty interesting block in the G1. He gets to face Okada, who he lost to in the 2012, 2013, 2014 and 2019 editions, plus the 2013 New Japan Cup, so he's 0-5 against the Rainmaker.
> 
> The group is foreigner heavy so he'll also wrestle Jeff Cobb, Tom Lawlor, JONAH and Bad Luck Fale.
> 
> My guess is he'll finish 3rd or 4th in the block.
> 
> View attachment 125664


when does this start?

i might resub for this


----------



## 3venflow

@LifeInCattleClass It runs July 16 until August 18.

Other blocks are below. Doubt it'll be the greatest G1 ever, but it should be quality as usual. I hope this time next year, they have their batch of Japanese young lions back from the US/UK, because they really need to start developing some fresh native faces. 14 of the 28 participants are foreign this year. Nagata, Tenzan, Kojima and Suzuki seem too old for the full G1 schedule now.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> @LifeInCattleClass It runs July 16 until August 18.
> 
> Other blocks are below. Doubt it'll be the greatest G1 ever, but it should be quality as usual. I hope this time next year, they have their batch of Japanese young lions back from the US/UK, because they really need to start developing some fresh native faces. 14 of the 28 participants are foreign this year. Nagata, Tenzan, Kojima and Suzuki seem too old for the full G1 schedule now.
> 
> View attachment 125666
> 
> 
> View attachment 125667
> 
> 
> View attachment 125668


uhhh… some of these blocks look real bad

you can’t pay me to watch Juicel Yujiro or Yoshi-Hashi

And B Block except for Naito is ‘yeesh’ - is Evil still a thing?

man…. Now i’m not too sure


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Nobody cares about this but me. I'm gonna say it any way though. Been watching old TNA clips and Keith Mitchell and the camera work was great there for the most part. Well it was shot pretty much exactly like WCW was so that's a given. 

AEW is shot like a worse version of WWE from 20 years ago. It's gotta be an edict from Khan to shoot that way for whatever reason, cause Mitchell was there for years and it still looks the same now. 

This? great.





Also their lighting is weird. Compare how Tanahashi looks on Dynamite to a New Japan show. Also think it's long past due for a new stage.

Okay weird nitpicks only I care about is over.


----------



## DammitChrist

LifeInCattleClass said:


> uhhh… some of these blocks look real bad
> 
> you can’t pay me to watch Juicel Yujiro or Yoshi-Hashi
> 
> And B Block except for Naito is ‘yeesh’ - is Evil still a thing?
> 
> man…. Now i’m not too sure


To be fair (coming from someone who's watched every NJPW event since early July 2020), YOSHI-HASHI has stepped up big time in the ring, and has elevated his stock as a prominent midcard ever since his G1 performance in 2020.

He was my #2 MVP of the B Block that year (behind Tetsuya Naito).

For the record, are you sure that you're not referring to the B Block regarding this G1 tournament? 

Tetsuya Naito is on the C Block, and he's in there with Hiroshi Tanahashi, Zack Sabre Jr., KENTA, and Hirooki Goto. At least 4 of those names up above are credible threats too. I think the C Block is the most stacked one out of the 4 blocks 

Juice Robinson turning heel and joining BULLET CLUB last month pretty much elevates him as an upper-midcarder. He beat Will Ospreay, Hiroshi Tanahashi, and Jon Moxley in that Fatal 4 Way match last month.

Edit:

For the record, yes, EVIL is sadly still doing his usual House of Torture crap.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

DammitChrist said:


> To be fair (coming from someone who's watched every NJPW event since early July 2020), YOSHI-HASHI has stepped up big time in the ring, and has elevated his stock as a prominent midcard ever since his G1 performance in 2020.
> 
> He was my #2 MVP of the B Block that year (behind Tetsuya Naito).
> 
> For the record, are you sure that you're not referring to the B Block regarding this G1 tournament?
> 
> Tetsuya Naito is on the C Block, and he's in there with Hiroshi Tanahashi, Zack Sabre Jr., KENTA, and Hirooki Goto. At least 4 of those names up above are credible threats too. I think the C Block is the most stacked one out of the 4 blocks
> 
> Juice Robinson turning heel and joining BULLET CLUB last month pretty much elevates him as an upper-midcarder. He beat Will Ospreay, Hiroshi Tanahashi, and Jon Moxley in that Fatal 4 Way match last month.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> For the record, yes, EVIL is sadly still doing his usual House of Torture crap.


sorry, meant C block 

from C i only like Naito, ZSJ and Tana

the rest is ‘meh’ to me


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Kris Statlander plays the AEW Botches theme on a recorder:*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1538956847591596032


----------



## Tell it like it is

Man FUCK AEW Botches. Mfer can shove Cornette's tennis racket up his ass.


----------



## DammitChrist

Tell it like it is said:


> Man FUCK AEW Botches. Mfer can shove Cornette's tennis racket up his ass.


The same regards for Kenny Olivier too


----------



## Hotdiggity11

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Kris Statlander plays the AEW Botches theme on a recorder:*
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1538956847591596032



I wonder how many AEW performers rage over his videos. At least Kris can troll back.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Hotdiggity11 said:


> I wonder how many AEW performers rage over his videos. At least Kris can troll back.


*Her fans probably ripped all her pictures off the wall and are doing 90 on the freeway as we speak.*


----------



## Scuba Steve

AEW announced they will run Cleveland again on 8/24, 2 weeks prior to All Out.

Obligatory could this be the Johnny Gargano debut?


----------



## Whoanma

She’s just playing ‘Heaven Is a Place on Earth.’ Maybe she just likes Belinda Carlisle.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Imagine moaning about video packages and then refusing to watch ‘road to’ every week






couldn’t be me


----------



## Tell it like it is

Takeshita's first AEW shirt! Might buy it this week

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1539671554178461696


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Classic old bte bit xD


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1539599584518737921


----------



## Tell it like it is

Speaking of Omega now I see the real reason why some people hate him. He whoops their asses in street fighter. I bet these Mfers can't even do a combo and are jealous they aren't as good as him at fighting games.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1539832328830259201


----------



## DammitChrist

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1541263296661168128


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

If there are questions about what ‘creative freedom’ looks like - watch this






as creators, this environment must be amazing for them


----------



## DammitChrist

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1541068019954323457
That's awesome!

This is even more reason for me to buy that AEW game (assuming my computer can run it).


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Okada is a legend, i’ll hear no slander

he pulled the Nick rib xD


----------



## Sad Panda

Saw this. Now it needs to happen. Hayter fits this group like a glove.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Eddie becoming mr media man - love to see it

that one presenter is stoked AF xD

definite fan


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1541983568926220291


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Rankings as they stand - i would love a short Bucks v Silver / Reynolds program


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1542255334751760384


----------



## Whoanma

@LifeInCattleClass your signature deserves an


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Nash loves the Bucks xD

who had that in their 2022 wrestling bingo card? 😂 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1542245997035798528


----------



## Sad Panda

Kevin Nash did great things with the X division back in the day, doesn’t surprise me. He knows talented wrestlers; wrestlers that draw, come in all shapes and sizes.


----------



## Geert Wilders

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Rankings as they stand - i would love a short Bucks v Silver / Reynolds program
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1542255334751760384


I wonder how they’ll knock Wardlow off #1


----------



## ripcitydisciple

Geert Wilders said:


> I wonder how they’ll knock Wardlow off #1


They don't need to knock him off #1. He's going after the TNT Title.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

ripcitydisciple said:


> They don't need to knock him off #1. He's going after the TNT Title.


indeed - being number 1, winning puts him in the Champ spot on rankings

problem solved


----------



## DammitChrist

Here's an impromptu cross-promotional CHAOS reunion:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1542482323337531392


----------



## 3venflow

A new toy/merch deal with Diamond Select has been announced.











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1542894317626200065


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> A new toy/merch deal with Diamond Select has been announced.
> 
> View attachment 126660
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1542894317626200065


ahhh - i like these - i bought a hellboy one and some DC comics ones

i’ll be all over these


----------



## 3venflow

I guess this could be on the IMPACT board, but it's not very active. I just watched Chris Sabin vs. Frankie Kazarian, which was the main event of last night's IMPACT TV show. It was a pretty great bout between two old school IMPACT guys and probably a better singles match than any Kazarian has had in AEW except maybe that one against Hangman a couple of years back. Even though FTR were good, I'm still kinda disappointed that MCMG weren't Danhausen's mystery opponents in Detroit. These two are still excellent wrestlers.

As for Kazarian, he should wrestle in IMPACT regularly since in AEW he's pretty much AEW Dark level at this point and has been doing more jobs of late.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1543332670415011856now that's dope


----------



## DammitChrist

As of tonight's episode, they have officially announced a tournament starting next Saturday on NJPW Strong to crown the inaugural NJPW Strong Tag Champions.

Christopher Daniels will participate in this tournament by teaming up with Yuya Uemura (who's still a young lion in NJPW) against the Factory (Nick Comoroto/Aaron Solo).

The Dark Order (Evil Uno/Alan Angels) will face Aussie Open (Kyle Fletcher/Mark Davis).

There are also 4 other tag teams competing too, but neither of them involve anyone from AEW.

These first round match-ups will begin in one week on the next NJPW Strong episode.

I'm assuming that this'll be the last time in a while that Alan Angels teams up with a Dark Order member for a tag match.


----------



## ElTerrible

3venflow said:


> A new toy/merch deal with Diamond Select has been announced.
> 
> View attachment 126660
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1542894317626200065


You know what´s awesome. If you don´t like Punk you can pretend it´s the first ever Blade Runners tag team action figures.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

DammitChrist said:


> As of tonight's episode, they have officially announced a tournament starting next Saturday on NJPW Strong to crown the inaugural NJPW Strong Tag Champions.
> 
> Christopher Daniels will participate in this tournament by teaming up with Yuya Uemura (who's still a young lion in NJPW) against the Factory (Nick Comoroto/Aaron Solo).
> 
> The Dark Order (Evil Uno/Alan Angels) will face Aussie Open (Kyle Fletcher/Mark Davis).
> 
> There are also 4 other tag teams competing too, but neither of them involve anyone from AEW.
> 
> These first round match-ups will begin in one week on the next NJPW Strong episode.
> 
> I'm assuming that this'll be the last time in a while that Alan Angels teams up with a Dark Order member for a tag match.


was this a taped tournament?

ie) Angels still being there


----------



## 3venflow

@LifeInCattleClass The tag tournament was taped around June 20th.

As for Angels...



Spoiler



He made a surprise appearance at last night's IMPACT tapings to challenge Speedball Bailey for the X Division Title.


----------



## 3venflow

Sounds like KUSHIDA wouldn't mind some Forbidden Door goodness.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1543567464604246018


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

These RJ city ‘between 2 ferns’ interviews are gold


----------



## Prized Fighter

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1543658547464085506
Kayfabe lives!


----------



## CovidFan

3venflow said:


> Sounds like KUSHIDA wouldn't mind some Forbidden Door goodness.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1543567464604246018


I didn't see KUSHIDA in WWE but he was pretty damn good as a jr. heavyweight in NJPW before that and that KUSHIDA vs. Bryan would be fire. I feel like i need to see this now


----------



## DammitChrist

Speaking of NJPW talents, both Tomohiro Ishii and Hiromu Takahashi seem to be healthy thankfully because they both worked different matches on this morning's NJPW event.

Edit:

I haven't slept yet; so I'm referring to the NJPW event for July 3rd, and not the one for July 4th that's about to take place in a few hours


----------



## 3venflow

Last night's PWG show had a strong AEW presence and looked amazing.

I've spoiler tagged it in case anyone will buy the DVD when it's out in however months.



Spoiler



In the main event, Daniel Garcia successfully defended the PWG World Title, beating Konosuke Takeshita in 23:19. Some are calling it a match of the year candidate and Garcia called Takeshita maybe the best wrestler he's worked with.

Malakai Black & Brody King successfully defended the PWG Tag Team Title, beating Aussie Open in 18:02.

Buddy Matthews faced IMPACT X-Division Champion, Speedball Bailey, but lost to him in 13:20. Said to be another incredible match.

And Yuka Sakazaki was in PWG's first women's match in about 11 years, beating IMPACT's Masha Slamovich in 9:24. Crowd liked this one.



I agree with this. Super Dragon needs to learn what streaming is as PWG is putting on some KILLER looking shows.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1543800186253844482


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> Last night's PWG show had a strong AEW presence and looked amazing.
> 
> I've spoiler tagged it in case anyone will buy the DVD when it's out in however months.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> In the main event, Daniel Garcia successfully defended the PWG World Title, beating Konosuke Takeshita in 23:19. Some are calling it a match of the year candidate and Garcia called Takeshita maybe the best wrestler he's worked with.
> 
> Malakai Black & Brody King successfully defended the PWG Tag Team Title, beating Aussie Open in 18:02.
> 
> Buddy Matthews faced IMPACT X-Division Champion, Speedball Bailey, but lost to him in 13:20. Said to be another incredible match.
> 
> And Yuka Sakazaki was in PWG's first women's match in about 11 years, beating IMPACT's Masha Slamovich in 9:24. Crowd liked this one.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with this. Super Dragon needs to learn what streaming is as PWG is putting on some KILLER looking shows.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1543800186253844482


masha will be all elite soon enough

i watched a recent gcw show, and she was the only one that impressed me


----------



## 3venflow

There's a fourth guy in this photo cut off... I pray it's Dragon Lee.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1543950892952686592
However, that suit reminds one of...












LifeInCattleClass said:


> masha will be all elite soon enough


They had Masha on Dark and for some reason didn't sign her, instead signing the less interesting Russian, Leyla Hirsch.

Don't know how long she signed with IMPACT for, but many of their deals now seem to be 6~12 months. With another year of experience, I think AEW should definitely make a play for her when the time comes, instead of another WWE refugee. She had a decent match with none other than Marko Stunt recently.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> There's a fourth guy in this photo cut off... I pray it's Dragon Lee.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1543950892952686592
> However, that suit reminds one of...
> 
> View attachment 127046
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They had Masha on Dark and for some reason didn't sign her, instead signing the less interesting Russian, Leyla Hirsch.
> 
> Don't know how long she signed with IMPACT for, but many of their deals now seem to be 6~12 months. With another year of experience, I think AEW should definitely make a play for her when the time comes, instead of another WWE refugee. She had a decent match with none other than Marko Stunt recently.


that will deffo be Dragon Lee

…. If its Naito though…..

but i doubt it 

BUT IF IT IS….


----------



## Geert Wilders

Tony Khan attended the all white party last night??? This motherfucker knows everyone


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Geert Wilders said:


> Tony Khan attended the all white party last night??? This motherfucker knows everyone


Almost as if he’s a billionaire XD


----------



## Geert Wilders

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Almost as if he’s a billionaire XD


So are guys like Vince but hes nowhere to be found.

TK has a great chance to get superstars on AEW. WWE get wale.AEW gets drake. Lmfao.


----------



## Scuba Steve

3venflow said:


> There's a fourth guy in this photo cut off... I pray it's Dragon Lee.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1543950892952686592
> However, that suit reminds one of...
> 
> View attachment 127046
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They had Masha on Dark and for some reason didn't sign her, instead signing the less interesting Russian, Leyla Hirsch.
> 
> Don't know how long she signed with IMPACT for, but many of their deals now seem to be 6~12 months. With another year of experience, I think AEW should definitely make a play for her when the time comes, instead of another WWE refugee. She had a decent match with none other than Marko Stunt recently.


Rush also posted a photo with the cutoff red arm guy. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1544076273416298497


----------



## Prized Fighter

I am not a big rap fan, so someone will have to help me here, but is Westside Gunn a bigger name. The name sounds familiar, but I can't think of where. It is cool that Danhausen had a song written about him.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1544338656143499266


----------



## 3venflow

Hoping the schedule allows for Hiromu to make his postponed AEW debut.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1544742978714947584


----------



## DammitChrist

For the record, they strongly teased tensions between Eddie Kingston and Will Ospreay on the recent NJPW Strong episode last Saturday.

Plus, I HIGHLY recommend watching that episode's main event in Homicide vs Will Ospreay, which was a phenomenal match


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

mans out here building that Kenny program HARD @bdon 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1545060068986691584


----------



## bdon

LifeInCattleClass said:


> mans out here building that Kenny program HARD @bdon
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1545060068986691584


And Kenny and Will are lapping it up every time their fans get annoyed at each other.


----------



## bdon

Kenny and Will talking a lot in the media for two guys who apparently have disliked each other for 3 years. How convenient that they really start to air the dirty laundry just as Omega is closing in on a return.

Now tell me, WF, “It’S nOt A wOrK!!!”


----------



## bdon

And I’m calling it now, Kenny is putting over Will as more than just an acrobat. That’s the gameplan. This is the human story that Kenny wants to tell. The old vet gunslinger and the young whippersnapper. THAT…above all else…is why Kenny is now on this “storytelling” brigade, to make Ospreay’s transition to the States that much easier.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

bdon said:


> And I’m calling it now, Kenny is putting over Will as more than just an acrobat. That’s the gameplan. This is the human story that Kenny wants to tell. The old vet gunslinger and the young whippersnapper. THAT…above all else…is why Kenny is now on this “storytelling” brigade, to make Ospreay’s transition to the States that much easier.


that was my thoughts about his recent ‘5star matches are easy, storytelling is missing’ stuff - he is setting the table for this feud nicely


----------



## bdon

LifeInCattleClass said:


> that was my thoughts about his recent ‘5star matches are easy, storytelling is missing’ stuff - he is setting the table for this feud nicely


“BuT KeNnY OmEgA dOeSn’T kNoW hOw tO tElL StOrIeS!! CoDy RhOdEs hAs tHe BeSt PsYcHoLoGy!!!”


----------



## 3venflow

Cody is better than Kenny at two things in wrestling:


Promos
Crocodile tears

And I like Cody, unlike some... he just isn't nearly as talented as Omega as an overall pro wrestler. Certainly better within the WWE environment I'm sure though.


----------



## bdon

3venflow said:


> Cody is better than Kenny at two things in wrestling:
> 
> 
> Promos
> Crocodile tears
> 
> And I like Cody, unlike some... he just isn't nearly as talented as Omega as an overall pro wrestler. Certainly better within the WWE environment I'm sure though.


Call it a hunch, but I believe we’ll find out about that last bit before it’s all said and done.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

bdon said:


> Call it a hunch, but I believe we’ll find out about that last bit before it’s all said and done.


when all is said and done outside WWE

ie> Ibushi, Okada, Mox, Ospreay, Naito and maybe Tanahashi 1 more time

plus the final passing of the torch to Hangman

i can see Kenny wanting to tie up one loose end of AJ Styles in WWE


----------



## bdon

LifeInCattleClass said:


> when all is said and done outside WWE
> 
> ie> Ibushi, Okada, Mox, Ospreay, Naito and maybe Tanahashi 1 more time
> 
> plus the final passing of the torch to Hangman
> 
> i can see Kenny wanting to tie up one loose end of AJ Styles in WWE


It would be pretty poetic if the AJ match came as the first AEW/WWE crossover in a Mania match.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

bdon said:


> It would be pretty poetic if the AJ match came as the first AEW/WWE crossover in a Mania match.


main eventing over whatever Cody is doing? 😂


----------



## bdon

LifeInCattleClass said:


> main eventing over whatever Cody is doing? 😂


It would be a very Kenny thing to do: force TK to allow him to go do the job to AJ at Mania, just to steal the thinder of Cody’s crowning night. 😂😂😂


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

bdon said:


> It would be a very Kenny thing to do: force TK to allow him to go do the job to AJ at Mania, just to steal the thinder of Cody’s crowning night. 😂😂😂


TK is just petty enough to sign off on it too xD


----------



## bdon

LifeInCattleClass said:


> TK is just petty enough to sign off on it too xD


To which Cody rHHHodes cuts a promo about being THE cheap door, and he is leaving to chase the Impact Word Championship that eluded his dear brother Dustin and the burden Cody carries in knowing he will probably never be better in the ring than his old brother…_crocodile tears_…but dammit he’s gotta try!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

bdon said:


> To which Cody rHHHodes cuts a promo about being THE cheap door, and he is leaving to chase the Impact Word Championship that eluded his dear brother Dustin and the burden Cody carries in knowing he will probably never be better in the ring than his old brother…_crocodile tears_…but dammit he’s gotta try!


‘Its apropos that its been my dream to face Moose for the Impact world title. Yes, he is a proud black man, but dammit i have to do it for my beautiful mix race baby girl iris liberty and win that championship to make the daughter of the son of the son of a plumber proud”


----------



## bdon

LifeInCattleClass said:


> ‘Its apropos that its been my dream to face Moose for the Impact world title. Yes, he is a proud black man, but dammit i have to do it for my beautiful mix race baby girl iris liberty and win that championship to make the daughter of the son of the son of a plumber proud”
> 
> View attachment 127281


Inspired lol


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Man I forgot how good Christian can be as a heel. He's so good at being a smarmy, condescending prick. The outfits are perfect too. He's definitely gonna be the first one to mention the Punk/Cabana stuff at this rate haha. I wish we could have gotten this Christian and MJF in some sort of interaction. 

I rescind my previous comments about him not being all that great a few months ago.


----------



## DammitChrist

Aw, jeez. I posted on the wrong thread 😂

I'm really sorry


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Run it back boys


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1545144431543820291


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

the fans (me) demand US Tag Team Titles


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Lol, i love these that have been cropping up lately


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1544912519386513408


----------



## 3venflow

Good lord, this could be fun.


----------



## MaseMan

GNKenny said:


> the fans (me) demand US Tag Team Titles


Probably not needed until ROH is a fully separate promotion again, but I've said before that some type of Elevation/Dark Tag Team Championship would be cool. Would give some extra juice to the YouTube shows, and give something for teams like Bear Country and Butcher/Blade to fight over.


----------



## 3venflow

They should do this. There's only so much HOOK can learn beating guys in 2~3 minutes every few weeks. Doing a full tour of NJPW teaming with Will and Cobb would be great for him.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1545165765728280576


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

I'm actually surprised Khan hasn't developed some sort of excursion program similar to what New Japan does. I guess covid has hampered all of that.

Using DDT for that would be a good idea I wager. Only the hardest of hardcores are gonna seek that out and it keeps whoever is on the shows relatively unseen.


----------



## RapShepard

Danhausen getting looks from Griselda


----------



## LongPig666

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1546384344884936705


----------

